#ubuntu-si 2011-04-04
<nafisa> jst sm to prej ponavad v terminal pisala
<nafisa> pol sem še kle začela ...
<nafisa> zdej sem pa še v empathyju našla :D
<nafisa> 01:01
<nafisa> nicwe
<nafisa> nice*
<Bilko> nč bom mogu it spat k morm kmal ustat za v vrtec :)
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> lepo spi ... in kaj lepega sanjaj
<Bilko> mejte se pa nafisa  napis še kakšno zgodbico. Loh je tut sam en model not pa dve pupe :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ponavadi ne pišem
<nafisa> to je iz dnevnika ven
<Bilko> tvojga dnevnika?
<nafisa> aha
<Bilko> hmm... true story?
<nafisa> ja ... drugače ne bi bilo v dnevniku?
<nafisa> samo slovnično je pač prepisano
<Bilko> hmm...ok :) vrjetn res ne. razn če bi fantazije pisala vanj
<nafisa> ne ne
<nafisa> fantazij se mi pa ne da
<nafisa> jst sem tko ... ku se že napiše?
<Bilko> no pol si pa vsekakor pogumna :)
<nafisa> pač ... kakor me veter ponese
<Bilko> pa model tut da te je sploh prašu :)
<nafisa> nikoli nisem razočarana
<nafisa> hehe ... a ti še kak izpisek iz dnevnika pošljem?
<Bilko> sej prav, če te kaj zanima je pač treba probat
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> te bo kap :D
<Bilko> lol
<Bilko> a ni že to dost hudo za moj srce :)
<nafisa> maš po moje bolj močno srce od mojega
<nafisa> tako da ... :D
<Bilko> ja vrjetno, sam si pa bol hrabra od mene :)
<Bilko> vsaj v the zadevah :)
<nafisa> no ... ti bom Å¡e kdaj kaj poslala
<Bilko> ok
<nafisa> lahko pa od drugih tud kaj ... iz natečaja
<Bilko> sam upam da me žena ne izseli  lol
<nafisa> čeprav je v tistih velik sabl od drugih :D
<Bilko> dej raj tvoje. je bl zanimiv če je resnično
<Bilko> :)
<nafisa> oky
<Bilko> če se že da dobit
<nafisa> bom prebrskala
<Bilko> ok
<nafisa> kje mam geslo za to mapo
<Bilko> :)
<nafisa> sem jo Å¡e v wondowsih ustvarla
<nafisa> win*
<nafisa> no ... bom še kaj v bolj slovnično obliko prepisala
<nafisa> pa ti pošljem, ko bo gotovo
<Bilko> lepo se imej pa kr naprej s polnimi jadri :)
<nafisa> zdaj pa bejž spat :P
<Bilko> ok važi!
<nafisa> lahko noč, Bilko
<Bilko> noč fantje in nafisa
<nafisa> kuga to zdej? vsi spijo?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, spiš?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne :)
<nafisa> ne dela ti ping?
<nafisa> sem 2x pingala pa ni blo ponga
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> mene?
<nafisa> jup
<CrazyLemon> blokiram ping na ircu :)
<nafisa> ajaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> jaaa :)
<nafisa> samo bi lahko izpisalo, da ne prejema pinga od tebe
<nafisa> tko, k na drugih chatih izpiše
<CrazyLemon> empathy sux :)
<nafisa> kje to piše?
<nafisa> jst sem na xchatu
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> ti ti ti
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> jst si pa ne upam it kakega novega seta besedil prevajat ... bi raj počakala, da andrejz pove, al ga preveč kiksam al je ok ...
<CrazyLemon> ma ti kr prevajaj
<CrazyLemon> sam se označi na wikiju
<CrazyLemon> al pa v tistem gdocsu
<nafisa> ja, saj vem
<nafisa> tko k včer
<nafisa> saj ne moreš prevest, če nisi registriran
<CrazyLemon> kje registriran?
<CrazyLemon> na LP?
<nafisa> vsaj tko, k jst prevajam
<nafisa> ja, na launču, ja
<nafisa> hehe, jih je dol pometal :D
<nafisa> Å¡e limun je zaspao :D
<nafisa> wiiii ... Pepelka
<nafisa> o, Bilko
<Bilko> dan nafisa
<nafisa> živjo
<nafisa> hruške so šle pa so jabuke ostale
<andrejz> nasifa, sem vse pregledal
<andrejz> sploh pa mi smo linux uporabniki, ne maramo jabuk (apple) :P
<teardrop> andrejz, zakaj pa jih neb maral?
<teardrop> japke jemo za zajtrk
<Bilko> :)  ja, mi mamo raj živali tipa Oneiric Ocelot
<Bilko> sam ne za zajtrk
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> si pregledal ... si mel veliko dela s popravljanjem?
<nafisa> andrejz?
<andrejz> ma ni blo take panike
<teardrop> sam vso nedeljo je preživel za računalom
<nafisa> resno sem mislila
<nafisa> mičkeno več dela je imel, ko jst zjutr, ko mi je pirs ven padel ... 2 uri sem nazaj probavala dobit ...
<andrejz> teardrop, sem bil kake 3 ure zunaj na soncu, ne se bat :)
<andrejz> je pa s tem prevajanjem jeba da več ko prevedeš, več paketov maš za vzdrževat
<nafisa> pol si bil tok časa na soncu k jst ...
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> juhu
<nafisa> o, podvezica
<sasa84> juhuu
<nafisa> zih si kak izpit nrdila :D
<sasa84> ta tedn Å¡e ne ;)
<sasa84> sem si pa prštimala gradivo za naslednga ;)
<nafisa> no, tud to je nekaj
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> jst pa včer bla na sončeku full dolgo ...
<nafisa> mam za cel mesec vitamina D
<sasa84> jaz tud...sem Å¡la v slovenj gradec :D
<sasa84> hvala za vijolice, torbe, čevlje, vrtnice, vse parfume, ogrlice...kaj pa tvoje srce, kaj pa tvoje ime :)
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nprhxc2Lxc
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Sir Mix Alot - Baby Got Back~ (I like big butts and i can not lie!)(lyrics)
<nafisa> ta je za migat
<nafisa> hruške so nazaj ... banan je dost ... sam ananas še manjka pa jagode :D
<hruske> bu.
<nafisa> mu
<hruske> ne ti men mu :P
<hruske> hehe
<nafisa> pol pa lu :D
<sasa84> kobajagi :P
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ti, kao ... kwa hočeš povedat?
<nafisa> namest kao napišeš kobajagi pa pride ven kobajagi tiiii
<nafisa> joj, kwa me oblegajo s tem, naj grem na poker turnir ...
<nafisa> benđo po japonsko pomeni WC :D
<kubanc> ja sej
<kubanc> bend over
<kubanc> ben đo
<kubanc> brađa srbine bi rekl
<kubanc> benđ over
<Grega> ooo bog mi je slabo
<Grega> :)
<_Tadej> alko je kuzla :D
<CrazyMelon> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ljudsko: Problem z jezikom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4854/new/posts/
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58iXypYPNrw&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Creepy short film from Pixar&#39;s Rodrigo Blaas.
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> o, bogdanov
<sasa84> bogdanov, braco ;)
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Problem z jezikom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4854/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ljudsko: Problem z jezikom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4854/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Problem z jezikom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4854/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> zeeeeh!
<nafisa> vem, da si tuki
<CrazyMelon> ne..zdj mi je dougčas
<CrazyMelon> Kami_: !
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyMelon> proxy = "namestnik"  ..lol :)   žalostno kam gre ta fri :D
<nafisa> dej, ko boš mogu pisat testatura pa vračalka ... pol se pa oglašej
<CrazyMelon> tega ne bom nikoli pisal..ker niti ne mislim prevajat tipke..ker je to nonsense
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> se strinjam
<nafisa> ampak ...
<nafisa> to smo mogl znat na maturi
<nafisa> pripišite slovenske izraze!
<andrejz> jap, pol bi mogli imet pa izraze kot so tweet, initialization, firmware, backend, multimedia in podobno
<CrazyMelon> zakaj firwmare ? multimedia ?
<CrazyMelon> nč...predčasen konc
<CrazyMelon> later
<CrazyMelon> torej kje smo ostali
<CrazyMelon> kaj mata skupnega firmware pa 'vračalka' ?? :)
<hruske> r?
<hruske> pa en a pa oboje je dolgo 8 crk
<CrazyMelon> to je res..sam vračalka je v enojnih narekovajih firmware pa ni!
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: zakaj je v pojmovniku izraz "mufirmware" ? :)
<andrejz> 1. april :D
<andrejz> ne vem zakaj ne pišem jaz tega
<andrejz> :)
<CrazyMelon> pol pa povej kdo je "murban" :D
<CrazyMelon> on je zadnji urejal
<andrejz> ja metj
<andrejz> matej
<CrazyMelon> ah..pol ne bom nič tikal..da me ne bo kregal :D
<CrazyMelon> nč..arivederči
<CrazyMelon> woooot :D
<gregors> wooot ??
<CrazyMelon> ja..wooot
<CrazyMelon> podobno kot swooosh
<CrazyMelon> sam da je wooot
<CrazyMelon> je kdo že delal anketo v PHPju?
<teardrop> limesurveyor?
<teardrop> cel anketni sw narejen v phpju
<teardrop> CrazyMelon, kaj to počneš?
<CrazyMelon> teardrop: sm si za seminarsko izbral stran/portal za kreiranje anket
<CrazyMelon> pa me zanima kok je to kaj zahtevno...ker se sliši dokaj preprosto
<CrazyMelon> :)
<teardrop> CrazyMelon, saj pravim - limesurveyor je cel v phpju afaik
<teardrop> pa gpl je
<teardrop> tako da kar po kodo :D
<CrazyMelon> teardrop: ja..sam js bi to probal sam :D
<CrazyMelon> sicer pa je cool za "referenco" :D
<CrazyMelon> tko da tnx..grem prečekirat
<teardrop> ja - če vzameš njihovo kodo za referenco
<teardrop> pogledaš na GSOC kaj še rabjo in jim kaj spišeš
<teardrop> morda ubiješ dve muhi na en mah
<teardrop> oziroma tri :D
<CrazyMelon> no..glede na to da nisem Å¡e nikoli programira v PHPju bo tole ubijanje muh bl problem :D
<teardrop> aja
<teardrop> :D
<CrazyMelon> mja..tko da bo to še zabavna izkušnja :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] igorz: audio bridge, wifi audio ... ?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4857/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> uuu fensi Kmetijski inštitut Slovenije poslal mail
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon je cel kmet mona:D
<alyosha> kaj čejo ti oni?
<alyosha> CrazyFarmer kje se skrivaš?
<alyosha> prej sem šow mimo tvoje dežele.D
<CrazyLemon> ma kae mona
<CrazyLemon> si ljubosumen ker KIS ni pisal tebi ampak meni al kaj
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ping
<BigWhale> yeees?
<CrazyLemon> a se lugos kaj ukvarja s svetovanjem ? :)
<BigWhale> svetovanjem?
<BigWhale> a kako cim prej odnest zapisnik na upravno enoto?
<BigWhale> na sreco ne ;>
<CrazyLemon> "Zanima me, če mi lahko svetujete, na koga bi se lahko v Sloveniji obrnil za pomoč pri prehodu na Ubuntu."
<BigWhale> aja ne
<CrazyLemon> oz. pomoč pri prehodu na OK
<CrazyLemon> ok..
<BigWhale> na ubuntu.si forum pa na slo-tech
<BigWhale> lahk pa tud name :>
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> lej..če maš S.P.
<CrazyLemon> z veseljem posredujem naprej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> mam d.d.d ce treba!
<BigWhale> d.o.o.
<CrazyLemon> kmetijski inštitut slovenije bi rad šel na OK
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<BigWhale> u zakon
<CrazyLemon> ker je MS  zavrnu eno zahtevo
<BigWhale> dej poslji
<CrazyLemon> a že maš @ubuntu.si mail ?
<BigWhale> ne
<BigWhale> kami se ni javil na mail
<BigWhale> blaz pa tega ne more narest
<CrazyLemon> si ga queryal kle ?
<BigWhale> hm ne
<CrazyLemon> do it
<CrazyLemon> pa povej mu naj men da admin access
<CrazyLemon> :)
<BigWhale> tale strauski je en tree hugger
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1104-1: FFmpeg vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1104-1
<BigWhale> kak nickname ima?
<BigWhale> kami?
<CrazyLemon> in nažalost ni edini  @ubuntu.si lol :D
<BigWhale> k kami-ja ni
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale Kami_
<CrazyLemon> to je k si fensi pa uporabljaš irssi in ne vidiš nicke
<CrazyLemon> k so kle :D
<BigWhale> aja sej je tle
<BigWhale> ga nisem videl
<BigWhale> na xchatu sem
<BigWhale> sam sem napol slep ;>
<CrazyLemon> na desno uč? :))    uglavnem ..kaj bi ti zdej rad? svetoval KIS-u ? al bi tudi pomagal pri realizaciji? :)
<BigWhale> Ja, lahko grem tja na en pogovor
<BigWhale> potem se pa zmenimo za resno studijo
<BigWhale> ker tak projekt ni kr tko
<CrazyLemon> sej to je problem..k ne vem če iščejo nekoga  za realizacijo al sam tko..za svetovanje
<CrazyLemon> in ja..je kr neki delovnih postaj pa strežnikov + 150 zaposlenih
<BigWhale> 'MS noce dat popustov, dejmo linukse gor pa bomo ful prsparal'
<Sky[x]> mate kšno idejo ?
<BigWhale> ja sej zato bi su tja najprej, da vidim kaj bi sploh radi
<Sky[x]> najlažje pregleda več map z par 100 datotekami in nato na random izbere iz vsake mape po 10 datotek in jih shrani v novo mapo?
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je "Ker se je MS odločil, da nam več ne omogoča uporabo svojih programov po akademskih licencah, smo se odločili preiti na alternativo." :D
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> sej to marsikdo rece
<BigWhale> pol se pa izkaze, da majo 95% software-a neprenosljivega in noben ne ve vec kdo ga je delal in v cem
<BigWhale> komot sem jim pripravljen svetovati
<CrazyLemon> lej forwardiral sm ti mail
<CrazyLemon> pa mu odgovor :)
<BigWhale> ok
<CrazyLemon> če mu ne moreš pomagat..pa povej pa mu bom js odgovoril naj se obrne na COKS kjer opravljajo svetovanje
<CrazyLemon> in pomoč (by agenda)
<BigWhale> hm mu rajs jest pomagam
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sam pazi!
<CrazyLemon> hočem b&j če dobiš tale job
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> b&j's
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> torej, da se razumeva B&J in ne BJ
<BigWhale> ?
<BigWhale> k prvo se da zment
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jah kako idejo pa rabiš? sprehodiš se po mapah..v vsaki i-ti mapi na random potegneš 10datotek ter jih takoj daš v novo mapo..in to ponoviš dokler se ne sprehodiš čez vse mape
<BigWhale> tist drugo pa... no odvisn za kolk dnarja se gre :D
<CrazyLemon> B&J's ja...ne BJ
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> sem mislu če se kermu da to spisat iz glave
<BigWhale> Sky[x], a mors izbrat random folder in v random folderju potem 10 random filetkov
<Sky[x]> k en koelga rab jst lenoba pijem čajčka :D
<CrazyLemon> ni random folder
<CrazyLemon> random je fajl
<BigWhale> se prav iz vsake mape po 10 random fajlov?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tako sm js razumel :)
<BigWhale> jest to razumem kot domaco nalogo, pa mi ze ni za razmisljat ;>
<CrazyLemon> sej je DN..smells like it :D
<Sky[x]> tako kto sem napisal tako more bitit :D
<BigWhale> napisal si nejasno
<BigWhale> v tem je problem
<BigWhale> to je nekak tko k ce bi napisal
<BigWhale> v Cju
<BigWhale> if (A = ~63) { ... }
<BigWhale> ne mors!
<Kami_> BigWhale: delam na mailu :)
<Sky[x]> S katerim programom se najlažje pregleda več map z par 100 datotekami in nato na random izbere iz vsake mape po 10 datotek in jih shrani v novo mapo? Hvala.
<Sky[x]> tole je celoten txt :D
<CrazyLemon> oh! lej kdo je alive :D
<BigWhale> Kami_, most excellent!
<BigWhale> Sky[x], ja to je drgac k si ti napisal
<BigWhale> aja pa tle je predlog s/z narobe.
<BigWhale> K se napise "s par 100" in ne Z par 100
<BigWhale> :P
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale dej ti men povej a si že dal fotke na net? :D     da vidmo ta geek jam :D
<BigWhale> torej z enim programom, k bi bil ze narjen, je to tezko.. k dvomim da je ze kdo kej tolk neumnga pocel, da bi spisal tak program
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, lih jih obdelujem
<CrazyLemon> no kul
<BigWhale> no zdej pisem mail unmu jozetu.
<Kami_> BigWhale: check your mail :)
<Kami_> hm al freenode nekaj laga danes?
<Kami_> al meni povezava nagaja
<BigWhale> Kami_, nic se nisem dobil.. najbrz je graylisted :>
<CrazyLemon> če ti se dogaja da ti vsakih x sekund kr vrže cca. 5 vrstic..je to verjetno freenode kriv
<CrazyLemon> ker se je to tudi meni dogajalo včeraj
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: jap to dela, annoying je
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ no kul..uredil si mejle..zdej še mene dodaj kot admina @ gapps da lahk take in podobne težave rešujemo...mal hitrejš :)
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ja pa zato, ce ga slucajn avto povoz... sej ne da to komurkoli zelimo
<BigWhale> san
<BigWhale> sam
<CrazyLemon> ja...that too :D
<BigWhale> pol bomo mogl it po mrliski list k njegovi mami/zeni pa ga na google poslat
<BigWhale> pa verjetno bodo hotl se kako prevedeno in sodno overovljeno kopijo
<BigWhale> K bo gor pisal Kami_ is dead! Srsly!
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: mas
<BigWhale> Celebration is in order!! Woo!
<CrazyLemon> awesome! :)
<BigWhale> Kami_, you're the man! <3<3<3<3 MWA MWA MWA!
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> aja ..zdej se lahk z @ubuntu.si mailom lahk prijavite direkt v gmail oz. vse druge google storitve :)
<Kami_> <3
<BigWhale> cak a to je posebi mail al je to sam forward? ne stekam zdej :>
<BigWhale> Bacon je lihkar twitnil, da "Unity is feelings slick" ... pa sem ga vprasal ce na obeh monitorjih
<BigWhale> po mojem bo itak ignoriral flamebait :P
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kok vidim je to navadn mail ..forward si sam moraš poštimat :)
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> kako se pa pol prjavim tja?
<CrazyLemon> ti pošljem na mail navodila
<BigWhale> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
<BigWhale>     bigwhale@ubuntu.si
<BigWhale> Technical details of permanent failure:
<BigWhale> ok. poslji
<CrazyLemon> naštimi si pol nickname bigwhale at ...
<CrazyLemon> al ti pa js naštimam..odločitev je tvoja :)
<BigWhale> men je vseen
<BigWhale> lahk si sam
<BigWhale> bom ze najdu opcijo ;>
<CrazyLemon> ok :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<Grega> lol
<Grega> jaz bi danes jeger vodo
<CrazyLemon> a si spet pijan??? :D
<Grega> vceraj :)
<Grega> huh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhTWOyu29s4
<Pepelka> YouTube        - TV spot/commercial Renault Clio RS using The Sound Of Swing
<CrazyLemon> haha..cool reklama :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> cool..najdu OFFICIAL ubuntu temo za wordpress :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> haha win problem :D
<Sky[x]> Tim Fountain
<Sky[x]> Windows 7 won't install updates whilst my laptop is running on battery power, despite it having 3 hours + of battery left
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, jest sem lih v soboto odkril, da je official tema za WP za ubuntu
<BigWhale> k Ubuntu QA je tud na Wordpressu
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kok si ti kej bugov odkril? :)
<BigWhale> v Wordpressu? al v Gwibberju?
<BigWhale> v Gwibberju sem jih hotel popravljat
<CrazyLemon> v nattyu :D
<BigWhale> sam mi Ken ni poslal spiska kaj bi blo fajn popravit
<BigWhale> aja v nattiju
<BigWhale> v installu enga showstopperja
<BigWhale> v soboto pa nisem iskal
<BigWhale> ta teden gre beta gor... da vidmo
<BigWhale> bojda zdej dela multi monitor support
<CrazyLemon> hm..a pol si v soboto sam na gwibberju delal?
<BigWhale> v soboto sem QA dokumentacijo bral in brainstormal
<CrazyLemon> in kaj si nabrainstormal :D   da vidmo ta whiteboard :D
<BigWhale> moram spisat document
<BigWhale> thanks for reminding me... :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> elow
<alyosha> ooo saška:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon nisem ne ljubosumen na tvoje farmerske povezave:p
<CrazyLemon> jao BigWhale ..ti tko ne boš nikol nič končal...fotk ne bomo vidli še dolg..jože maila ne bo dobu do 1.maja ... etc :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda si..vem js tebe
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, joze je ze dobil mail
<BigWhale> take that!
<sasa84> juhu ljoško ;)
<CrazyLemon> no way! :D  no vsaj neki :D
<sasa84> :*
<sasa84> si kej pridn? ;)
<BigWhale> pa se strauskiju sem odgovoril
<alyosha> pff sasa84 najpridnejši
<alyosha> ti? sinardila končno web za vašo to duhovščino?
<CrazyLemon> strauski se mi zdi kot alter ego markota30
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<sasa84> alyosha, tist še čaka...zdj mam druge mutne poslove :P
<alyosha> pff nisi ti kar tako:D
<alyosha> aja sj si na teološki..use jasno:pp
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: povej ti meni zakaj mi tega Transmission-a od torrentow noče zapret
<alyosha> klikam X dam quit in ne ne jebe
<alyosha> se noče zapret mona
<CrazyLemon> alyosha očitno klikaš v  prazno :D
<CrazyLemon> kill -9 `pidof transmission`     to ga bo quitalo 100% :D
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, evo slike se exportajo!
<BigWhale> se mau pa bo upload!
<CrazyLemon> olé :D
<alyosha> kko je hud Barney Stinsen:D
<CrazyLemon> stenson! stinson ? stinsonen?
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Stinson!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> listen to me sine!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> tip pove 16 imen wlda si skinu:D
<CrazyLemon> ne glumi dej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> na Fox-u je lih una ki lili nariše kao njegov nude portret:D
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js tv gledat
<CrazyLemon> pa jest neki
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> tip bo zdj jedu
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<sasa84> folk, jst mam en problem...
<alyosha> idi idi sine
<alyosha> povej šaška
<alyosha> kaj te muči
<sasa84> poznate kej arabsko musko?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<sasa84> vrjetn ne :P
<alyosha> sploh:D
<alyosha> kaj ti to rabi?
<sasa84> ma rabm...za trebušno plesalko
<alyosha> pa kaj nima svoje muzike?
<sasa84> tist od lanskega leta komad ej že zlajnan...morm kej druzga
<sasa84> ah ne...to rabm za predstavo :P
<alyosha> a tako:D
<alyosha> kašna predstava to?:D
<sasa84> alyosha, posluš če ti je všeč tole...
<alyosha> da najdem slušalke:D
<sasa84> k marija magdalena jezusu govori d zkaj ni izbral raj življenja z njo kt pa smrt...pa ona vsa razočarana in tko...in začnemo plejat od bilbi-hvala za vijolice :P
<sasa84> hihihih
<alyosha> aja sem mislu da bo nek komad:p
<alyosha> da preberem:p
<alyosha> hehe kaj to je uni komad
<alyosha> "nov"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ki sem mislu da je neka reklama al neki ko sem prvič slišal:D
<sasa84> hvala za vijolice, torbe, čevlje, vrtnice... :P
<alyosha> aha aha:D
<alyosha> Å¡e en vrhunec slovenske glasbene scene:pp
<sasa84> lansk let smo bli odštekani, letos bo pa še 3x huj
<nafisa> za parfume, ogrlice, kaj pa tvoje ime, kaj pa tvoje srce?
<sasa84> zdej sm se zmisnla, d k bodo jezusa bičal, da dam komad od bregovića - kalashnikov :D
<alyosha> hehe kje mate to predstavo?
<sasa84> pr nas v cerkvi
<alyosha> te bojo banali iz cirkve:p
<nafisa> ej, a jezus je MM kupoval torbice? :o
<sasa84> sej lansk let smo mel pa jezusa an križu, zadi projekcijo laibachov, njihov komad geburt einer nation...pol pa je en tipo v vojaški uniformi pršou pa s aisoft puško folk pod križem postrelu :P
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> in kaj nonce se niso nič zgražale?
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ja.. lohk rečeš, d ne delamo klasične uprizoritve pasijona :P
<sasa84> jaz sem npr. letos vodja bordela :P
<alyosha> pasjon pasjon? to je uno ko je hodu na goro?
<nafisa> ammm ... une naj pa grejo okol cerkve, ko se sam pasijon bere
<sasa84> imam eno kabaretno točko, vojaki pridejo...itd ;)
<alyosha> pff boš posnela?:D
<alyosha> da vidimo kako to zgleda:p
<sasa84> hihi
<nafisa> to je tisto, k sem te vprašala, če še rabte kako mastno kurbo
<sasa84> men bodo prepovedal diplomirat na faxu, župnika bodo pa prestavl v eno zabačeno faro :P
<sasa84> LOLž
<alyosha> nafisa če je neka tašna uprizoritev jo rabijo sigurno:D
<sasa84> nafisa, mam že 4 kurbe ;)
<alyosha> u latexu
<nafisa> mam latex
<alyosha> heheh samo sasa84  pomoje bo res lih tako nekako:D
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> nafisa: head to toe?
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> mam biče
<nafisa> mam okovje
<nafisa> vse super za hardcore kurbo :D :P
<sasa84> ne ne...to men ne gre
<sasa84> bl furam 'okusne' kurbe
<nafisa> ja, cerkev pa to
<sasa84> to se prav... da je na sceni v kšnih nohavičkah, podvezica, al pa samostoječe in kombineža...
<sasa84> to mi je všeč
<nafisa> sam pol so se pa eni sami bičali pa si štruke za vrat dajali, da jim je intenzivneje *****
<nafisa> itd.
<alyosha> softcore kurve:D
<alyosha> sasa84: kaj pol bo posnetek tega spektakla al ne?
<alyosha> in kdaj se izvaja?:D
<sasa84> sej od lanskega leta tud mam ;)
<sasa84> drugač pa...19.4. ob 20h :P
<alyosha> pa no kje je ta posnetek?
<alyosha> si dala online?
<nafisa> in vse tiho je bilo
<nafisa> zih nalaga na youtube
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> mozno
<alyosha> sj praw
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> kr naj nalozi da vidimo mi to
<alyosha> kaj lol
<alyosha> čakamo link tu
<sasa84> ne ne...to je za privat rabo :P
<alyosha> djdjdj
<alyosha> pa take fore
<sasa84> hahahaha
<nafisa> alyosha, zgleda, da sva izvisela
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> ta sasa84
<alyosha> same besede so jo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> mal sm vas zrajcala...zdj bom Å¡la pa spat :P
<alyosha> pfff
<alyosha> ke beka
<sasa84> hihi
<nafisa> moja zgodbica je tam nekje v sredini na lestvici ocen
<nafisa> ah ... nič ne bo z nagradami :D
<sasa84> nč, šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočkoooo
<sasa84> no, Å¡e eno igrco mal poigram :P
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> kero igrco pa? :P
<sasa84> http://zulu.si/arkadne-igre/jewel-quest/
<Pepelka> Jewel Quest
<nafisa> aaa poznam
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> nč, zdj pa res...ura je poldne ;)
<sasa84> nočk ;)
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-05
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> imaaaa
<nafisa> nista ima
<bogdanov> kvaj nafisa
<nafisa> pa, nič ... ležim
<nafisa> pa ti?
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> ma sjeban sm isto
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> predolga palčka od porsa :((
<nafisa> predolga palčka od porsa :((
<nafisa> pirsa*
<nafisa> pišuka ... ta funkcija mi mičken ni všeč na chatih
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nafisa in kaj pocenjas
<nafisa> sm hotla domačo nalogo narest
<nafisa> pa nisem sposobna
<nafisa> kurc ...
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> mam take rdeče oči
<nafisa> pa solzijo se mi
<bogdanov> nocas umro bih na tvojim rukama
<bogdanov> tntn
<bogdanov> zakaj pa to
<nafisa> nvm
<nafisa> da ni od alergije na cvetn prah
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> ne bo Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> ker je dž
<CrazyLemon> in takrat ni cvetnega prahu v zraku
<nafisa> po pa nvm
<bogdanov> ooo
<nafisa> a je dež?
<bogdanov> poglej ga
<CrazyLemon> nafisa je ja :D
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> nism vedla
<CrazyLemon> kjes mudel :D
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..lih gledu carlito's way :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> kul movie :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej se dela Å¡e en mafijski film
<CrazyLemon> ki bo baje kot godfather :)
<CrazyLemon> bo o johnu gottiju
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> to bo hudo
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> če ga ne zajebejo..bo ja :D
<bogdanov> boter
<bogdanov> najjaci
<bogdanov> mafijski
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r96PpPHYoMo
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Breakout Kings - Theatrical Trailer
<CrazyLemon> tole bom zdj začeu gledat
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr kul
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kdaj se gre na cefurko
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Mednarodni-Nogomet/Novica/Neporazeni-Porto-ze-prvak.aspx
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka> Neporaženi Porto že prvak - Novica - Nogomania
<nafisa> fajn
<bogdanov> mah
<CrazyLemon> grem js tableto iskat
<CrazyLemon> brb
<bogdanov> angleska
<bogdanov> liga je liga
<bogdanov> nepa druga
<bogdanov> jajca
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> crazy pjd da se ti nau poslabsal jst grem pa aja tutaja
<bogdanov> pa sanjat nafiso
<bogdanov> :*
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov lol
<CrazyLemon> dj človek..ne drogiri se
<CrazyLemon> ker je očitno da ti  škodi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nimam sans
<bogdanov> pr nafisi nevem zakaj
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> jah bodi dec
<CrazyLemon> pa jo pejt obiskat
<nafisa> nočko, bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> a ne kle neka dvopičja pa zvezdice
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> :)))))
<bogdanov> cujemo se
<bogdanov> laku noc svima
<CrazyLemon> js tudi grem
<bogdanov> i prebacite na kanal DM SAT
<CrazyLemon> moram se zbudit čez 9 ur :(
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> nočko, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> nočko  nafisa
<CrazyLemon> nočko bogdanov
<nafisa> preveč spiš!
<CrazyLemon> nočko Pepelka <3 :*
<bogdanov> :@
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> limun
<nafisa> to se kr samo povezuje
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<kubanc> dober dan
<BigWhale> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<kubanc> kako kej veliki kit?
<kubanc> sobotno prevajalstvo je uspelo?
<BigWhale> Ja.
<BigWhale> prevedenih in preverjenih je bilo vec kot 3000 sporocil
<BigWhale> od tega precej taksnih daljsih, ki sodijo v prirocnike
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] BigWhale: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<kubanc> kul kul...
<kubanc> a ste sli potem se kam zurat?
<BigWhale> ne
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> tisti najbolj vztrajni smo vztrajali do kakih sestih pol sedmih
<BigWhale> mislim folk je tko prevajal, da praktnicno ni blo pavz
<BigWhale> :))
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> potem je bil celoten maraton success :D
<kubanc> kok vam je pa se ostalo?
<BigWhale> nevem ce je se kej dost ostal
<BigWhale> ubuntu je 100% preveden
<sasa84> juhuuu
<kubanc> kul...
<kubanc> zdej pa poslte na microsoft slovenia
<kubanc> po posti brezplacen CD :D
<sasa84> oj kubanko ;)
<kubanc> pozdravljena sasa
<kubanc> :)
<sasa84> :)
<kubanc> a si fajn na ta pomladno prebojevalno iz dezja v soncni dan?
<kubanc> :d
<sasa84> kubanc, mhm, fajn sm ;)
<kubanc> that's the spirit :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu ;)
<sasa84> a si kej zalublern zdej spomlad?
<teardrop> lo
<sasa84> ol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: coca cola ali voda  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4858/new/posts/
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ping
<nafisa> oj, kubanc
<Tadej> re
<sasa84> re huhu ;)
<Tadej> kako
<CrazyLemon> napsy pong
<napsy> CrazyLemon: je kdo odgovoru na on mail ko je prsu vceraj ?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale je odgovoru
<napsy> aha ok
<napsy> sm mislu ko ni nic cc-jan blo
<kubanc> pozdravljan nafisa :)
<bogdanov> joo
<kubanc> hej hooo :D
<CrazyLemon> wacap hoooo
<kubanc> jst si ze danes pojem komad, samo da je Petek :D      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx1MAvYxyzU
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Mi2 - Samo da je Petek LIVE @ TVSLO - NLP
<CrazyLemon> js pa si pojem "najbl na ku... mi grejo keš pi.... vse hočjo met zlate rokavičke!" :D
<CrazyLemon> klemen klemen car :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde!
<kubanc> tale je tud dobr
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV9UCyqs-OY
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Klemen Klemen - Å nopc
<Pepelka> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<miha> lp :)
<miha> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198030_196201597085249_119972124708197_457784_3386454_n.jpg jagode oblite v belo čokolado
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=119972124708197
<napsy> nsfw?
<sasa84> miha, a morš rajcat? :P
<miha> :P
<nafisa>  kaj delate?
<sasa84> nč :P
<andrejz> pol pa hitro prevajat :P
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 uščipne andrejz 
<andrejz>  /me reče auuuuuuu
 * andrejz reče auuuuu
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> jst sem jedla
<nafisa> čez 15 minut pa spet stranke :\
<nafisa> zakaj Seniorita ni Pepelka? :(
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDgH0KaMchw&feature=related :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Brkovi- Bolje da sam s frendovima pio rujno vino
<BigWhale> andrejz, si tle?
<andrejz> ja
<BigWhale> andrejz, a imamo finalno statistiko z maratona?
<andrejz> ja tisto je po moje bliz finalne
<BigWhale> cak da najdem link do dokumenta
<BigWhale> :)
<andrejz> možno da je kdo kaj pozabil napisat, nekaj sem še jaz pol dopisal, ko sem pregledoval .. ampak to je to, imo
<andrejz> smo bili pa kolikor vem 2. najbolj uspešni
<andrejz> avstralci so več prevedli :P
<BigWhale> 3767
<andrejz> ja to ja
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> a lahk to na 4000 zaokrozmo? ozirmo na skoraj 4000? ;>
<andrejz> lahko
<andrejz> saj ne bo noben vedel točne cifre :P
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> pa 13 je blo aktivnih prevajalcev
<BigWhale> torej zdej je ubuntu 100% preveden?
<BigWhale> unity
<BigWhale> oz natty
<sasa84> čafček...šibam ;)
<nafisa> http://www.ZlatiPosel.com - Iščemo ambiciozne moške,ki želijo v 2. letih voziti svoj sanjski avto.
<Seniorita> Mentorski program Zlati Posel
<nafisa> aja, sem mislila, da piše zlati osel :D
<nafisa> no ... za moške je ... kar vas je večina tuki
<andrejz> @bigwhale: ja, samo je bil že prej
<andrejz> vse kar smo delali ne sodi v uno statistiko
<BigWhale> dobr, sam tolk da povem
<BigWhale> :>
<andrejz> meni se zdi da je bilo vse skupaj 16 ljudi
<BigWhale> ene par jih je kasnej prslo in ene par jih je prej odslo
<BigWhale> to je ~20 okroglo :>
<teardrop> blo nas je 14
<BigWhale> vsega skupi? s prisleki in odisleki?
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> ker translatorjev je blo 13
<teardrop> da
<BigWhale> pa jest k nisem translatiral
<andrejz> čak, da pogledam
<CrazyMelon> el pi !
<andrejz> tile so prišli po mojih info
<andrejz> Aleš Z Zavec
<andrejz> Andrej Vernekar
<andrejz> Andrej Žnidaršič
<andrejz> David Klasinc
<andrejz> Grega L
<andrejz> Jože Klepec
<andrejz> Klemen Grm
<andrejz> Klemen Košir
<andrejz> Klemen Robnik
<andrejz> Matej Urbančič
<andrejz> Mojca
<andrejz> Robert Ludvik
<andrejz> Matjaž Jeran
<andrejz> Martin Srebotnjak
<andrejz> Jure Čuhalev
<andrejz> Urban Cetinski
<andrejz> pa tebe odšejemo
<BigWhale> to je 15 ljudi
<CrazyMelon> pastebin ! :)
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: povej ker mail želiš obdržat ..ne boš dveh mail ker nima smisla :)
<BigWhale> kwas zatezen? ;>
<andrejz> dražen, pol pa samo @amis.net obdrž :P
<CrazyMelon> torej oba zbrišem? ok :D
<andrejz> čak med katerima dvema se sploh odločam?
<CrazyMelon> in zatežen sm zato ker če drugim težim da ne floodajo kle in naj uporabljajo pastebin pol ekipa ubuntu.si nima nobenih posebnih privilegijev :D
<CrazyMelon> med andrejz in andrej.znidarsic
<CrazyMelon> na andrejz si se zadnjič prijavu enkrat lani
<BigWhale> Flood je takrat k je vec k 16 vrstic teksta
<CrazyMelon> na a.z. pa danes zjutraj
<BigWhale> tole je blo lih v mejah!
<BigWhale> :>
<andrejz> ma daj andrej.znidarsic
<andrejz> za andrejz sploh nisem vedel, da je dejaven
<CrazyMelon> torej andrejz zbrišem
<andrejz> če ž
<andrejz> želiš :)
<CrazyMelon> ta david se pa niti not ni prijavu..pa tok je želel mail :p
<CrazyMelon> ok..andrejz deleted
<BigWhale> andrejz, kje je un link na statistiko prevedenih paketov
<andrejz> un google docs, misliš?
<BigWhale> tistih ki stejejo v 'ubuntu'
<BigWhale> ne ne
<BigWhale> tist na launchpadu
<BigWhale> najdu sem un k so VSI paketi tam
<BigWhale> sam tist je tko
<BigWhale> tist se english ni 100% :))
<andrejz> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.10-translation-stats.html
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 10.10 Languages
<andrejz> samo tukaj je za 10.10
<andrejz> za 11.04 Å¡e ni uradno
<BigWhale> tle pise, da smo 99%!
<BigWhale> prevara!!
<BigWhale> vrati pare
<CrazyMelon> ker je to za 10.10
<CrazyMelon> :)
<andrejz> ampak kakšen teden nazaj je dpm testiral/prilagajal to skripto za 11.04 in takrat smo bili med 5 jeziki, ki so mel 100%
<BigWhale> kul
<CrazyMelon> kdo ma 5min časa? :)
<BigWhale> jest ne :/
<CrazyMelon> andrejz ti maš čas :D
<CrazyMelon> rabu bi seznam vseh eventov ter meetingov.. da dodam v AA
<CrazyMelon> dokler nisem pozabu ..in dokler mam čas
<zdobersek1> yay, 27 sosolcev bom mel na faksu
<zdobersek1> od tega bo ze prvo leto jebacki osip, ziher nas bo sam se 15 ostal
<zdobersek1> nas/jih bo ostal ...
<CrazyMelon> če bo 15 bo super :>
<andrejz> na, bigwhale, da ne boš rekel - http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.04-translation-stats.html
<Seniorita> Ubuntu 11.04 Languages
<andrejz> crazy lemon nimam časa :)
<andrejz> :P
<CrazyMelon> lies lies all lies
<zdobersek1> kva je pa z bosanci, so pipeal nize skoz google translate ...
<CrazyMelon> nažrl so se bureka ter se lotl ubuntuja
<andrejz> ne vem kaj so delal, ampak imajo enega ki IMO 8 ur na dan vsak dan prevaja
<CrazyMelon> bosnian ubuntu..powered by burek :D
<andrejz> un ma nekih ~100 000 karme, kakih 50 000 nizov je prevedel v pol leta
<nafisa> haha ... mojga priimka ni napisu :D
<CrazyMelon> oh..andrejz dobu konkurenco :D
<andrejz> ja to je Å¡e ta stara verzija, nafisa
<andrejz> :P
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> saj ni hudga
<nafisa> čist ok tko
<CrazyMelon> bigwhale..a ti si se javu da te dodam pod osebne kontakte @ ubuntu slovenija loco ?
<BigWhale> ja
<CrazyMelon> ker mail dam?
<CrazyMelon> lubica?
<CrazyMelon> emm
<CrazyMelon> a se dodajo tudi online meetingi
<CrazyMelon> v AA?
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ja
<BigWhale> torej ja na prvo
<BigWhale> kater mail
<BigWhale> lubiva
<BigWhale> lubica
<BigWhale> to je ja
<BigWhale> :))
<CrazyMelon> too late!
<CrazyMelon> sm že dal tanov ubuntudot si mail :D
<CrazyMelon> sj itak maš forwarding tko da np
<BigWhale> aha ok
<BigWhale> moram se vklopit1
<BigWhale> :>
<andrejz> @cl:ja
<CrazyMelon> andrejz
<CrazyMelon> a je bil mogoče kak event
<CrazyMelon> katerega mogoče nisi napisal v loco.ubuntu.com
<CrazyMelon> ?
<CrazyMelon> ker se mi zdi da zadnja dva nisi napisal
<CrazyMelon> tiste priprave pa to
<andrejz> aja to lahko napišeš
<andrejz> dobro bi bilo, če bi bil nekdo zadolžen za to vpisovanje tja
<andrejz> ker jaz moram poslat v klepetalnici, na dopisni sezam, blog, ubuntu.si, koledar in pol Å¡e tja
<CrazyMelon> jah..do zdej sm js edini to rihtal..se pa lahko seveda še kdo pridruži temu :)
<andrejz> tako da pogosto pozbim
<andrejz> crazy, jaz sem mislil za dodajanje dogodkov v koledar
<andrejz> kadarkoli bi slišal za dogodek, bi ga dodal not
<andrejz> saj pravim na 5 mest objavljat je zoprno, sploh če je več stvari se vedno kaj pozabi
<CrazyMelon> jah..sami ste ustvarili 5 mest :)
<andrejz> kaj bo imel ubuntu.si koledar gor na strani? s tem eno mesto eliminiram
<CrazyMelon> jah glede na to da načrtujete wordpress
<CrazyMelon> ne vidim razloga zakaj ga ne bi mel
<CrazyMelon> drugač je koledar dosegljiv na koledar.ubuntu.si ..kar verjetno veš
<andrejz> ne tega nisem vedel, pa tud noben drug ne ve
<andrejz> lahko bi se vsaj v levi meni dala povezava do njega
<andrejz> lol, ful uporabno, če se moraš vpisat not
<jodlajodla> oo
<nafisa> uu
<andrejz> mora bit za ljudi, ki jih zanima če bo kdaj kakšen event
<jodlajodla> a je ppa:tiheum/equinox varen? :)
<CrazyMelon> ja ..najbolš da vsak lahk doda ubuntu.si event :)
<CrazyMelon> jodlajodla: če ni varen boš ti to prvi vedu :))
<jodlajodla> lol
<jodlajodla> zakaj? :D
<CrazyMelon> zakaj pa ne! :D
<jodlajodla> epic
<andrejz> @crazymelon: mislil sem za ogled
<BigWhale> Emm, kako dodam post v planet ubuntu?
<andrejz> objaviš ga na prevajalskem blogu z oznako ubuntu-planet
<BigWhale> zdej moram se do prevajalskega bloga prit :>
<BigWhale> nic grem v vrtec
<BigWhale> brb
<CrazyMelon> andrejz aja to..jah to ne vem zakaj ga niso oglaševal
<CrazyMelon> tudi js sm komaj včeraj vidu
<CrazyMelon> da obstaja :)
<andrejz> ne vidim poante koledarja samo za tiste, ki ga lahko urejajo
<andrejz> to si lahko potem tud tisti 3. vsak v svoj koledar napiše pa je
<andrejz> saj ga maš na blogu že od oktobra gor
<andrejz> to je pol leta
<nafisa> odvisn, od kerga oktobra :P
<andrejz> ok, se bom popravil
<andrejz> vsaj pol leta :)
<andrejz> saj je napsy o njem pisal v moderatorskem odseku
<CrazyMelon> emm
<CrazyMelon> torej
<CrazyMelon> kje najdem zadnja dva eventa
<CrazyMelon> ker zadnji event v tabeli je bil februarja
<andrejz> ja v koledarju so potem naprej, ker se mi ni dalo več v tabelo pisat
<CrazyMelon> dej mi access do ubuntu-slovenija
<andrejz> pa saj ne rabiš dostopa
<CrazyMelon> ne rabim..hočem pa :)
<andrejz> http://ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com/
<andrejz> tukaj imaš v stranski vrstici koledar in vse dogodke
<andrejz> brb
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija
<CrazyMelon> vem url
<CrazyMelon> tega ne rabim :)
<zdobersek> http://vimeo.com/21864555
<Seniorita> A Tiny Day in the Jackson Hole Backcountry on Vimeo
<andrejz> emapthy v ubuntu 11.04 bo najbolj hroščat ever
<sasa84> elow ;)
<CrazyMelon> afriška beseda za 'lejga hrošča njami njami' je 'empathy'
<CrazyMelon> true story!
<CrazyMelon> btw.. andrejz če ustvariš event v loco directoryu
<andrejz> pa v 10.10 je bilo kul
<CrazyMelon> potem lahk izvoziš ics v svoj koledar
<CrazyMelon> oz. v tem primeru ubuntu-si koledar
<CrazyMelon> in potem dodajaš evente v loco
<CrazyMelon> in se samodejno dodajo v ubuntu-si koledar
<CrazyMelon> ...v teoriji deluje :D
<CrazyMelon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SlovenianTeam/PastEvents
<CrazyMelon> no tko
<CrazyMelon> neki sm dodal
<CrazyMelon> če sm kaj pozabu pa povejte
<Seniorita> SlovenianTeam/PastEvents - Ubuntu Wiki
<andrejz> sestanek 28.3.
<andrejz> kaj pa v angleščino ne boš prevedel ? :P
<CrazyMelon> sj nikjer ne piše da bi bil sestanek 28.3
<CrazyMelon> koledar je pa itak nepregleden
<CrazyMelon> tko da tega ne  upoštevam
<napsy> CrazyMelon: tne fix it :-)
<napsy> then*
<sasa84> ooo CrazyMelon :)
<sasa84> a mam že mail? :P
<CrazyMelon> napsy: fix what?
<napsy> 16:19 < CrazyMelon> afriška beseda za 'lejga hrošča njami njami' je 'empathy'
<andrejz> @CL: kater koledar?
<CrazyMelon> sj ne morem js fixat njihove nativne besede
<CrazyMelon> :)
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: vaš/tvoj
<napsy> ah so
<andrejz> kaj pa je nepreglednega v njem?
<CrazyMelon> ne vsebuje ne kraja ne linka do opisa eventa
<andrejz> saj maš dovoljenje za urejanje pa lahko popraviš :)
<CrazyMelon> to je tvoj koledar :)
<CrazyMelon> uglavnem
<CrazyMelon> Å¡e kaka pripomba na pasteventse ?
<andrejz> zakaj je to moj koledar
<andrejz> ta koledar je naredil napsy kot ubuntu.si koledar
<CrazyMelon> kdo je dodal not 90% eventov ?
<CrazyMelon> ti..torej tvoj koledar :>
<andrejz> pol je tud un na loco.ubuntu.com moj koledar?
<CrazyMelon> ja
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> anyway 28.3 je bil sestanek, če ga hočeš vpisat, se pa sam odloč
<CrazyMelon> sm ga že vpisal no..ni treba bit verbalno nasilen
<CrazyMelon> :/
<CrazyMelon> a ve kdo kako bi v gapps dodal ics
<CrazyMelon> kateri bi bil po defaultu dodan vsem ?
<andrejz> afaik ne moreš
<CrazyMelon> no zdj sm dodal v svoj račun ta ICS
<CrazyMelon> in pol sm ga dal v skupno rabo vsem
<CrazyMelon> @ubuntu.si
<CrazyMelon> koledar.ubuntu.si
<CrazyMelon> tko da a lahk en prečekira
<nafisa> po eni strani mi je bil pa pppoe bolj všeč :(
<CrazyMelon> nafisa kaj tebe mede :D
<nafisa> ja, ko sem bla tam na pppoe ... sem loh menjala IP, kadar sem hotla
<nafisa> vsaj na siolu
<CrazyMelon> in kaj maš od tega da menjaš ip? :)
<CrazyMelon> no kdo ma neki časa
<CrazyMelon> da pogleda na koledar.ubuntu.si
<CrazyMelon> ker se mi ne da več kle bit
<CrazyMelon> pa Å¡e noge me bolijo
<nafisa> ok, bom jst pogledala
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> jst ne morem :D
<CrazyMelon> ti ne moreš
<CrazyMelon> ker nimaš ubuntu.si maila
<nafisa> andrejz-a vpraš
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: napsy BigWhale
<CrazyMelon> http://koledar.ubuntu.si
<Seniorita> Moved Temporarily
<andrejz> jaz nič ne vidim
<andrejz> ne nič ni
<andrejz> samo moj koledar je
<CrazyMelon> dj tam pejt na dodaj
<andrejz> pa tasks
<CrazyMelon> al pa pejt na koledarje
<andrejz> če grem pa dodam tvoj koledar tud nč ne vidim
<andrejz> mislim, vidim tvoj koledar samo ni nobenih dogodkov not
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, mislim, da morš dodat osebe, ktere lahko to vidijo
<andrejz> a pa je
<CrazyMelon> ni treba..ker sm dodal vse ki so Ubuntu Slovenija
<andrejz> vidim translation maraton, ampak to je to
<CrazyMelon> jao ta andrejz..čist slep
<CrazyMelon> jah..to si sam dodal za ta mesec
<CrazyMelon> :)
<andrejz> ampak to samo če te ročno dodam not
<CrazyMelon> jah nism najdu možnosti da se to da narest samodejno
<andrejz>  no tudi invita ni nikjer
<CrazyMelon> kakega invajta?
<andrejz> ja nisi rekal, da si nekaj invajtal na ta koledar?
<andrejz> v čem pa je sicer namen tega? da bi iz loco v ubuntu.si uvažal al kako?
<CrazyMelon> ja..da bi dodajal evente v loco
<CrazyMelon> in bi bili vidni v našem koledarju
<CrazyMelon> da ni potrebe po 10ih različnih koledarjih
<CrazyMelon> pa Å¡e loco je bl uraden
<CrazyMelon> "uraden"
<andrejz> se pravi dodal bi v loco, izvozil ics in ga uvozil v ubuntu.si koledar?
<CrazyMelon> to je že narejeno
<CrazyMelon> ker sm ga js uvozu
<CrazyMelon> zdej bi se mogli eventi pokazat v ubuntu.si koledarju
<CrazyMelon> če bi jih dodal v loco
<CrazyMelon> sam hmm
<CrazyMelon> a se bo tole sinhroniziralo
<CrazyMelon> k ne vidim nč takega
<CrazyMelon> v icsu
<andrejz> ne vem če bo
<CrazyMelon> mah..qrc ga gleda..dost mam
<CrazyMelon> ajde
<alyosha> haha kaj se Crazy jezi?:D
<nafisa> koga gleda qrc? :D
<nafisa> ma ... neki mu ne gre sinhronizavija koledarjev :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> če nezna:D
<nafisa> po moje zna bolš, kot pa jst :D
<alyosha> to se samo tko reče:D
<nafisa> Ljubljana, Slovenija
<nafisa> 15°C
<nafisa> Oblačno
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> Koper, Koper
<nafisa> sam ne vem, kje oblačno vidjo
<nafisa> če pa sonce sije
<alyosha> 25°C
<alyosha> Jasno
<alyosha> ne se tolažit oblačno mate!
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> za koper piše, da je 16 stopinj
<nafisa> ej, saj res, da v kleti živim ... ampak vidim, če mi sonce pršvasa na okenček
<andrejz> a ni frustrirajoče v kleti živet?
<nafisa> neee
<nafisa> i love it
<nafisa> mam vse ... sam krsta za spat mi Å¡e manjka
<nafisa> http://vreme.zurnal24.si/slovenija/radar-satellite/
<Seniorita> Vreme.net / Satelitska slika Slovenije
<alyosha> pojma nima to tvoje vreme očitno:D
<nafisa> uu, kubanc je nazaj
<kubanc> jo
<kubanc> kuča poso
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> poso kuča:D
<kubanc> jo
<kubanc> bemti
<kubanc> diplomska pa v kotu čaka
<kubanc> :P
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, idi jo delat te
<alyosha> zdj lih en dan je blo u primorskih mislim da
<alyosha> za 150-500€ se diplomske delajo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nevem zakaj se mučiš:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<alyosha> samo ni blo kontakta:/
<nafisa> ljolj
<kubanc> ja vezda
<alyosha> mislim članek je bil:D ne pa oglas:D
<nafisa> mislim, da je blo objavljeno za 1. aprila?
<alyosha> hmm
<kubanc> morm sam tole nardit, da se mi ego dvigne :D
<kubanc> :P
<alyosha> meni se zdi da ne
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<nafisa> jst bi mogla fax nrdit ...
<nafisa> sam očitn ga ne bom
<nafisa> :\
<alyosha> sva ze dva:D
<alyosha> jaz mam Å¡e maturo prej no:p
<alyosha> pa mogoče če bi srednjo končal tudi bi prav prišlo:D
<alyosha> tip je osnovnošolec:DD
<nafisa> jst imam maturo že 3 leta v roki
<alyosha> pa ti nisi kar tako:D
<nafisa> a ti si osnovnošolec?
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha> 6. razred:D
<nafisa> dej ne jebi
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> osnovnosolec sem po izobrazbi
<nafisa> prov zezaš me
<nafisa> aja
<alyosha> sem pa starejsi ko ti:p
<nafisa> jst sem gimnazijski maturant
<alyosha> ja no sj pol smo tam tam:D
<alyosha> samo stopnjo maš ti višjo:D
<nafisa> sam da imam ta naziv že ... 3 leta
<nafisa> pa se jebem s tem faxom pa mi je gre
<alyosha> jz pa mam naziv: izključen že dosti let:D
<nafisa> en let zarad zdravstvenih težav ... drugega tud deloma ...
<alyosha> samo letos sem se na maturo upisal
<alyosha> olee:D
<nafisa> zdaj pa ... sama nič ne zastopim tega
<alyosha> meni je tudi težko to neki sam s sabo ko moraš se neki učit kao
<alyosha> ko ni podlage sploh
<nafisa> sem že tretje leto prvi letnik :D
<alyosha> btk:D
<alyosha> oz. btp
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ultra turbo bruska :D
<nafisa> brucka*
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> jaz upam da bom drugo leto prvič:d
<alyosha> študent mona:D praw smešno se sliši:D
<alyosha> lih zdj ko bojo ukinli Å¡tudentom use ugodnosti:d
<nafisa> star si pa? če ni skrivnost
<alyosha> 25
<nafisa> ni Å¡e tako pozno
<alyosha> ma ni tko hudo ne
<nafisa> lani sem mela sošolce 28 stare
<nafisa> k so se odločli, da grejo študirat
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> samo jz nisem niti srednje konmčal
<alyosha> pa sem reku kaj če mi sredna ki ni to več aktualno sploh
<nafisa> srednjo si pa kero delu?
<alyosha> če nimas faxa je isto ko da nimaš nič
<alyosha> ekonomišen:D
<nafisa> aa
<alyosha> jaz sem bil z crazyjem na Å¡oli
<nafisa> koper?
<alyosha> samo nismo bli isti razred no
<nafisa> sepš?
<alyosha> ja ja
<nafisa> hahaha
<alyosha> tako je
<nafisa> jst sem letos vpisana :D
<nafisa> v prvi letnik
<nafisa> ekonomski tehnik
<nafisa> gimnazijo že mam narejeno :D
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> letos so jih meli rekordno
<alyosha> cca 5000 upisanih
<alyosha> samo za status
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, k pavziramo :D
<alyosha> in usak ste dali kolko 80€
<alyosha> neki takega?
<nafisa> neki več
<nafisa> 84
<nafisa> so pa zaslužli, pizda
<alyosha> pizda kolko so tipi zasluzli mona
<nafisa> ej, a se da kak material dobit?
<alyosha> materjal?
<nafisa> za učenje
<nafisa> jst bi pa delala to Å¡olo
<nafisa> saj sem izredno vpisana ...
<alyosha> ekonomsko?
<nafisa> lahko pol diferencialne delam al popravne al kako že
<nafisa> zaključne
<alyosha> maa
<nafisa> ekonomski tehnik sem vpisana
<alyosha> lih zadnjic smo neki govorili
<alyosha> mislim da moraš nardit uno poklicno maturo
<alyosha> in to je to pol semizdi
<alyosha> in maš kr tehnika pol
<Mikoar> jp
<kubanc> folk, a halcom deluje na linux?
<nafisa> mene sam Å¡ola zanima
<nafisa> jst imam že splošno maturo nrjeno
<alyosha> ja vem ja
<alyosha> ampak če nardiš poklicno
<alyosha> dobiš naziv
<alyosha> Ekonomski tehnik
<alyosha> neke čudne fore so
<alyosha> ne rabiš nobenih extra ispitov delat
<nafisa> kaj pa tisti, k delajo dodatne predmete pa majo pol splošno priznano?
<alyosha> tako nekako
<nafisa> jst sem mislila tko ... da rabiš letnike zdelat, ne?
<alyosha> samo ni prav splošna je poklicana + 5i predmet
<alyosha> ne ne ne rabiš letnikov nič
<nafisa> aja?
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> samo poklicno maturo nardiš
<alyosha> samo letos si prepozna:p
<alyosha> 5 dni
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sam poklicno maturo morm narest za ta naziv?
<alyosha> jp
<nafisa> ni panike
<nafisa> bom pa drug let
<alyosha> mogoče če kje poznaš koga da ti zrihta
<alyosha> ker je blo do 31.
<nafisa> itaq se ne bi naučila zdajle vsega
<alyosha> ma ja ma
<nafisa> magari mam na faxu ekonomijo nrjeno
<alyosha> baje da je precej lazja
<nafisa> slovenščina mora bit pofukano lahka
<nafisa> pa matematika tud
<alyosha> bojda res:D
<alyosha> matematika tudi ja
<alyosha> maš dosti manj
<nafisa> za angleščino ne vem
<alyosha> nimaš sploh teh odvodov pa to
<alyosha> ma ang itak je povsod lahka
<nafisa> vektorski prostori so?
<alyosha> pol maš pa še ekonomijo al neki
<alyosha> ma neki malo od vektorjev je
<nafisa> ekonomijo, ja
<alyosha> ja al pa GPO al pa Pravo
<nafisa> to že neki znam ... mam nrjeno ekonomijo že ...
<alyosha> še neki jih maš na razpolago
<alyosha> no no
<alyosha> in to je to
<alyosha> ;D maš asmo 4 predmete
<nafisa> pol v bistvu bi se bol poglobljeno mogla samo en predmet učit?
<nafisa> aja
<alyosha> nič dosti se nebi rabla
<nafisa> pol se mi ne bi blo treba nič tko resno učit??? :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne
<nafisa> hudooo
<alyosha> kr kr:D
<alyosha> sj to je zdj za usako srednjo skoraj
<alyosha> tudi če bi hotla bit
<alyosha> nevem
<alyosha> kovinar nek
<alyosha> greš na tehnično pa tam pol nek program najdeš
<nafisa> ahhh ... ne ne
<alyosha> nardiš poklicno
<alyosha> z tem storkovnim predmetom
<nafisa> tam bi mogla kak smotan predmet delat
<alyosha> in maš pol naziv
<alyosha> ja to ja
<alyosha> en sigurno:D
<nafisa> ekonomijo že znam
<alyosha> na ekonomski je ekonomija ki je tko..
<alyosha> sj
<nafisa> to mi leži
<alyosha> in pol rataš tehinik ekonomski
<alyosha> in s5 si na istem ko z gim. maturantom:D
<alyosha> ni Sluzbe:D
<nafisa> a je treba za maturo kaj plačat, če si izredno vpisan v srednjo?
<alyosha> pomoje ja
<alyosha> nisem pasiguren
<alyosha> ker ti si upisana v 1. letnik
<alyosha> čeprav mislim
<nafisa> aha
<alyosha> da moraš nardit nek tečaj celo
<alyosha> ko maturitetni
<alyosha> ampak kontra
<alyosha> kao poklicni tečaj
<nafisa> aha
<alyosha> to da ti je pogoj
<nafisa> to meni nije panik
<alyosha> ker recimo jaz z osnovno Å¡olo
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha> se lahko upišem samo na splošno
<alyosha> maturo
<alyosha> na poklicno ne moram
<alyosha> ker za poklicno so neki pogoji
<nafisa> kaki pa?
<alyosha> !google poklicna matura ric
<Seniorita> Nemščina - RIC, državni izpitni center, splošna matura, poklicna ... http://www.ric.si/poklicna_matura/predmeti/nemscina/
<nafisa> nemščina?
<alyosha> ne ne to je vrglo vn
<alyosha> kr neki
<alyosha> eko
<alyosha> Poklicno maturo lahko opravlja vsak, ki je:
<alyosha> uspešno končal 4. letnik srednje tehnične ali druge strokovne šole,
<alyosha> zaključil 4. letnik gimnazije in opravil poklicni tečaj,
<alyosha> to je zate
<alyosha> gimnazija + tečaj
<alyosha> čeprav na tečaj pomoje ne rabiš hodit
<alyosha> samo da ga plačaš pa je:D
<nafisa> aha
<alyosha> je pa matura 220€ jebemjih
<alyosha> 90€ RIC in 120 šola
<alyosha> al 130
<alyosha> neki tam okoi
<nafisa> to je postransko ...
<alyosha> ma lopovi so to je bistvo:D
<nafisa> to ni tako hudo
<alyosha> ma glede na to kolko stanejo izpiti izredno
<alyosha> in to ni tko hudo ne
<alyosha> samo tko
<nafisa> če gledaš, kolk bi v 4 letno šolanje vložil ...
<alyosha> to pa
<nafisa> jst sem ogromno za srednjo vložila
<alyosha> mja no jz nisem dosti..sem Å¡e zaluzu ker sem mel Å¡tipendijo:D
<nafisa> okoli 250 € učbeniki pa knjige ...
<alyosha> ja to pa
<alyosha> knjige drage jebemjih
<nafisa> pa skor 300 € na mesec življenje v LJ
<alyosha> čeprav semj ih kr dosti prodal pol
<alyosha> jah jz sem zivel doma:D
<nafisa> jst pa v LJ
<nafisa> celo srednjo
<alyosha> to pol pride kr drago ja
<alyosha> ko da bi na fax hodla
<alyosha> isti kurac
<alyosha> Å¡e drazje
<nafisa> no ... vsaj v copatih sem lahko Å¡la v Å¡olo
<nafisa> ja, jst sem mela šolnino, veš
<nafisa> oz. plačevanje nadstandarda
<alyosha> pa kaj si hodla na uno
<alyosha> kasn nadstandard?
<alyosha> kam si hodla?
<nafisa> na škofijsko klasično gimnazijo
<alyosha> hahhaha
<nafisa> ja, ekskurzije ...
<alyosha> samo cirkev lahko zaračuna še neki več:D
<nafisa> to smo meli res nadstandardno
<alyosha> kam so vas kj peljali?
<nafisa> zelo dobro organizirane pa vodene exkurzije
<christooss__> to smo mel tud mi pa brez nad standarda
<alyosha> ma ni blo treba nič doplačat?
<christooss__> :)
<alyosha> ja sj mi smo meli samo je blo treba pač plačat
<christooss__> itak
<christooss__> sej nadstandard je treba tud plačat
<christooss__> afaik
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> še kaj več:D
<alyosha> čim je cirkev u igri:D
<nafisa> cela severna italija(3 dni) + rim (7 dni) + grčija cela (7 dni) + dunaj (3 dni)
<alyosha> lih sem pisal
<alyosha> kam so vas peljali:D
<alyosha> in kolko ste to plačali
<alyosha> na leto
<alyosha> ta nadstandard
<nafisa> pol so bile pa pod to Å¡tete Å¡e enodnevne ekskurzije po sloveniji
<alyosha> nice nice
<alyosha> how much!?:D
<nafisa> mislim, da je blo 18 000 v tolarjih
<nafisa> na mesec
<alyosha> za cel letnik?
<alyosha> aa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kao neki 70€
<alyosha> nekje
<alyosha> pfff
<nafisa> ja
<alyosha> 700€ pol
<alyosha> za letnik
<christooss__> toj komad
<alyosha> niso oni kar tako
<nafisa> pod to ceno je blo Å¡e ves material, k smo fotokopije dobivali
<alyosha> ja ja dobro
<nafisa> pa kake skripte
<nafisa> pa slovarje ...
<alyosha> te kopije smo dali mi 10€ na letnik
<alyosha> za te zadeve
<alyosha> kako sorekli
<alyosha> materjalni stroški
<alyosha> :DD
<christooss__> :)
<nafisa> moj brat je dajal 25 na letnik
<alyosha> že to so se doma pizdli da če šola nima za nam dat 3 kopije:D
<alyosha> mi smo meli mislim da 2500sit
<alyosha> samo nisem siguren
<alyosha> tudi vi u LJ maste drazje:D
<alyosha> ker ste kao metropola:D
<nafisa> moj brat je v celju
<christooss__> sej pol pa rečeš da nočeš kopije
<christooss__> te pa pizdijo :)
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> lopovi so
<christooss__> pa šut k nimaš naloge :)
<alyosha> pol pa vidiš
<alyosha> 5000 ljdui izredno upisanih
<alyosha> po 80€
<nafisa> eee ... šut ko nimaš naloge ...
<alyosha> Å¡ola zalsuzla
<alyosha> jooj
<nafisa> to smo mi tut mel :D
<alyosha> tebi pa računajo za kopije
<alyosha> jebemti sistem
<christooss__> nafisa mi samo v prvem letniku potem so pa obupal
<christooss__> :)
<nafisa> a, mi pa skos
<nafisa> so hotl, da delamo naloge
<christooss__> sej hoteli so pr nas tud
<alyosha> christooss__ kašna šola to?
<christooss__> sam želet si neki pa to dobit je pa drugo :)
<christooss__> alyosha gimnazija kranj
<nafisa> jst sem mela skos naloge ... če ne drugo, sem pa v šoli pred poukom prepisala
<alyosha> ja vi ste u kranju je to drugače:D
<christooss__> nafisa fun times
<nafisa> itaq so me pa meli vsi profesorji radi
<nafisa> razen enga, no
<alyosha> ehh mene pa noben
<alyosha> jebemjih
<nafisa> ok ... ni važno :D
<alyosha> pa tko sme bil priden:D
<nafisa> ja, kao, aly
<nafisa> full si bil :D
<alyosha> kot da me nebi blo u razredu:D
<christooss__> alyosha sej so vse gimnazije u kurcu zadnje čase
<alyosha> ma ne samo gimnazije
<alyosha> kr srednje use
<christooss__> boljš bit anonimnež k pa skoz pri ravnatelju :)
<alyosha> hehe
<nafisa> no, jst morm rečt, da mi ni žal, da sem se odločila it na škofijsko
<alyosha> usekakor
<alyosha> ma meni ni za ekonomskoniti malo zal:D
<alyosha> bi blo lepo da bibil kaj več ko dve leti in pl
<alyosha> pol
<alyosha> ampak je blo suepr tudi tko:D
<alyosha> najbolši časi res
<nafisa> v tretjem letniku sem Å¡e fakultativni predmet delala
<alyosha> ko se peljem mimo Å¡ole prav vedno me uno
<alyosha> zgrabi nostalgija.D
<nafisa> pa nisem tistih ur obiskovala ... pa sem mela bolš ocene k tisti, k so jih
<alyosha> fakultawhatni?
<nafisa> ja, dodatni
<alyosha> za?
<nafisa> sem mogla k ravnatlu na pogovor it
<kubanc> fakn banke, vse delajo za windows systeme
<kubanc> buuuuu
<kubanc> grem jst v drug OS
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja ... lahko sem izbrala al kemijo al pa geografijo ...
<kubanc> :'(
<alyosha> samo kaj je bistvo tega
<alyosha> fakultativnega?
<nafisa> jst sem pa hotla oboje
<nafisa> ja, da maš narejen še kak drug predmet ...
<nafisa> v spričevalu
<alyosha> ??
<alyosha> zakaj bi to hotu kdo?
<nafisa> zato?
<christooss__> a niste mel kemije na predmetniku
<christooss__> ?
<nafisa> da ti povprečje ocene zviša?
<nafisa> ne ... jst sem mela starogrščino
<alyosha> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: brezplačne nalepke "Powered by Ubuntu" ?????  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4860/new/posts/
<alyosha> niste vi kar tako
<alyosha> :D
<christooss__> Å¡kofijska je zdej minus dobila pr meni
<nafisa> pa latinščino
<christooss__> če ni kemija obvezna
<nafisa> pa angleščino
<nafisa> pa francoščino
<alyosha> kaj ste meli samo jezike al kaj
<alyosha> al ste meli 23 predmetov?
<nafisa> pa še tečaj španščine sem mela ... začetni pa nadaljevalni
<alyosha> kolko ste meli predmetov na letnik?
<alyosha> obveznih
<nafisa> jst sem mela ... 15 predmetov?
<alyosha> brez teh wannabe zajeban pa mam Å¡e extra:p
<nafisa> obveznih
<alyosha> pf
<alyosha> mi smo meli 12 skupaj z Å¡portno:D
<alyosha> ooo melona
<CrazyMelon> oo
<CrazyMelon> opravu prvo seminarsku pri spletnih tehnologijah
<nafisa> ja ... mi smo mel pa full jezikov
<alyosha> ma ti si cel zajeban:D
<nafisa> sploh starogrščino k smo mel
<CrazyMelon> 2 točki stari sm dobu
<CrazyMelon> od treh
<alyosha> ma ti si cel leet
<alyosha> ti rpavim jaz
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa ma kaj to prav
<CrazyMelon> powers are strong with this one
<CrazyMelon> :D
<alyosha> ste se učili
<alyosha> grško?
<alyosha> oz. starogrško
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma ta CrazyMelon ni kar tako...moraste se ga paziT!:D
<alyosha> CrazyMelon lih obujamo spomone iz srednje:D
<alyosha> kaj boš ti kaj lepega povedal?:d
<CrazyMelon> Å¡pricanje
<CrazyMelon> najlepša stvar srednje šole
<alyosha> neveš ti kaj je to:p
<alyosha> :D
<christooss__> ftw
<alyosha> špricanje je ko prideš novembra k športni
<nafisa> starogrško
<alyosha> in te profesor praša
<alyosha> ma kdo si pa ti?:D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: to ti ki si anti talent
<CrazyMelon> mi smo pa nonstop bli pri telovadbi
<CrazyMelon> on je nas bolše poznal
<alyosha> če ti si nek wannabe športnik
<CrazyMelon> kot svoje otroke
<CrazyMelon> :D
<christooss__> Crazy je gimnastik
<christooss__> :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<nafisa> waw
<CrazyMelon> christooss__: nočeš videt moje špage :))
<alyosha> meni Å¡portna ni bla usec
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> une za cunje obešat?:DD
<christooss__> CrazyMelon true dat
<christooss__> :)
<nafisa> jst pa ne morem več špage :((
<nafisa> jst sem futsal trenirala
<alyosha> jz sem tudilahko dokler sem treniral:D
<alyosha> samo takrat sem bil Å¡e majhen in neumen:D
<CrazyMelon> js nism nikoli naredu Å¡page
<alyosha> L
<nafisa> jst pa ne morem več ... koleno šlo po gobe pa je pr gobah ostalo :((
<CrazyMelon> ker mi je bil lulček vedno v napoto in se nism mogu dat do konca dol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> :((
<alyosha> hahaha
<nafisa> buahahahaha
<nafisa> kaj si pa žensko špago delu?
<nafisa> moško bi mogu
<alyosha> katira je ze katira?
<nafisa> ajd, grem na wc ...
<alyosha> ti kr
<nafisa> naprej je ženska
<nafisa> vstran je moška
<alyosha> aha aha
<Mikoar> a ste kdaj zabakani prišl v razred?
<alyosha> CrazyMelon kaj to seminarska je uno ki si kazaw takrat
<alyosha> zabakani?
<alyosha> ugalvnem karkoli je je odgovor ja:D
<Mikoar> zadeti
<alyosha> oh
<alyosha> :D
<Mikoar> kak pa so uèitelji reargiral?
<alyosha> celo srednjo:D
<alyosha> enkrat smo meli
<alyosha> italjanscino
<alyosha> je bla tko ful majhna ucilnica
<CrazyMelon> alyosha: ja tisto
<alyosha> in sem bil uno zadet res..od smrdulje
<alyosha> bosanka takrat bla aktualna
<alyosha> in je res smrdela
<alyosha> in pride not prof. in uno
<alyosha> baaaaaa
<alyosha> kdo je tkao zadet
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in u razredu jaz in 3 curice neke
<alyosha> jadne:D
<alyosha> ma niso neki preveč kompicirali
<Mikoar> mene je profesorca za matematiko poklicala pred tablo in ji je skoz slo na smeh, ko sm mel oci razsirjene
<Mikoar> men se je najbolj opazl za razliko od drugih
<nafisa> moške se ne da nrdit samo, če maš velka jajca ... pimpek ne dela napote ...
<CrazyMelon> dobr no nafisa hec je bil...dont take it seriously :>
<nafisa> ej, melon od limuna ... ko boš šel domov, se ustav spotoma v eternal flame-u pa vpraš leo, kolk dolga more bit palčka za VCH pirs
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyMelon> to ni spotoma!
<nafisa> e, vidiš ... že ve, za kaj se gre :D
<CrazyMelon> lea je znana punca v teh krogih
<CrazyMelon> :(
<CrazyMelon> :)*
<nafisa> krogih?
<nafisa> kerih krogih?
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyMelon> pirsing krogih
<nafisa> aja ...
<nafisa> am misnla da ubuntu :D
<nafisa> ja, saj ona mi je nrdila pirs ... nism hotla k tem Å¡alabajzarjem v LJ it
<nafisa> kubanc ... kwa zdej ... si zamenu OS?
<kubanc> sm ze nazaj
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> sam nasnet sm mogu eno aplikacijo
<kubanc> k v wine ne deluje
<nafisa> ej, a se certifikati lahko importajo v brouzerje na virtualnih mašinah?
<kubanc> sicer lahko bi tukaj naredil vitual machine..
<kubanc> pomoje se lakho
<nafisa> če bom mela kaj več rama ...
<kubanc> ker virtualna masina in svoj disk na katerm so podatki gor...
<nafisa> jst bom mogla najt certifikat ...
<nafisa> drugače ga bom mogla it preklicat
<nafisa> :s
<christooss__> nič punce
<kubanc> :D
<christooss__> se vidmo pol
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> punce?
<nafisa> kolk je pa punc kle?
<nafisa> sem našla inštalacijo za mIRCa :D
<kubanc> ja nafisa ti se pretvarjas za punco, to je 1x
<nafisa> ja ...
<nafisa> a ti si tut punca? :P
<CrazyMelon> on je lezba
<CrazyMelon> packa kubanska!
<kubanc> jo
<nafisa> kdo je kubanska?
<nafisa> ej ... s kom sem se zadnjič pogovarjala za eno spletno stran?
<nafisa> s tabo, kubanc sva uno bližnco delala ...
<kubanc> nafisa, DA
<nafisa> s kom sem se pa za uno pogovarjala ... hmmm
<nafisa> mam mail :D
<nafisa> aaaa
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> istočasno sem z obema čvekala ...
<kubanc> ja lej, ti si sposobna :P
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> ljolj
<kubanc> pa Å¡e Å¡iptarski lol si izumila
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> :d
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> izzumla ne vem če ... sem pa po moje edina, k ga uporabljam
<nafisa> a kdo ve, po kakem konceptu je narejeno ime sigence?
<nafisa> pozabla že
<CrazyMelon> slovenian nanana certification authority
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> sigen-ca
<kubanc> je
<nafisa> wow ... shranla sem kot "kopijadigpotrdila" ;:D
<kubanc> ca = certificate agency
<CrazyMelon> a ni authority ?
<nafisa> sem našla
<kubanc> Izdajatelj potrdil za pravne in fizične osebe overitelja potrdil na Centru Vlade za informatiko (CVI). (Ang.: SI, Slovenian, GEN, General, CA, Overitelj).
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> slovenian general certificate authority
<CrazyMelon> authority je! pa slovenian je!
<CrazyMelon> torej sm zadel 2/4
<CrazyMelon> :D
<kubanc> vau..
<kubanc> ja lej, vec kot 50% je
<kubanc> to je zlata 6 na faksu :d
<kubanc> cat /dev/scd0 > /home/shamanstears/test.iso
<kubanc> in ISO file je narejen
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> qllllllll ... evo, pa imam potrdilo :))
<nafisa> v brskalniku
<kubanc> bravo...
<kubanc> jst sm mogu tud dans od sigen-ce potrdilo vn dobit
<nafisa> sam sem rabla 3 tedne, da sem ga našla
<kubanc> nafisa, a si ga dobila v ubuntu-ju al si sla v ksn drug OS
<nafisa> med 1.903.254 fajli
<nafisa> ma, na disku ga imam
<nafisa> prenosnem
<kubanc> aja...
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> k sam nalagam pa nalagam na njem
<kubanc> ja pa sej bi search uproabila
<nafisa> filme bom sam vse 1x dol fukla
<nafisa> če nisem vedla, kok sem dala fajlu ime
<nafisa> dons sem ga pa v 5ih minutah našla
<kubanc> bi sla iskat pa po kraticah
<alyosha> CrazyMelon pelji me u lj u BK
<alyosha> na unega kaj je
<alyosha> whoopija:D
<nafisa> kwa je pa tooo? O_o
<alyosha> uni kaj j ze
<alyosha> whooper al neki takega
<alyosha> u BUrger Kingu
<alyosha> ej ma kdo tu dd-wrt?
<alyosha> yang2 kaj te to s5 muči neki?
<alyosha> :D
<yang2> ojla
<yang2> ma to je ddos na freenode
<yang2> alyosha: jaz imam openwrt (ljubljana-wlan)
<alyosha> kdo pa freenode ddosa?
<alyosha> hmm
<yang2> ma ne vem, bedaki
<alyosha> ker sem dal to
<alyosha> MAC filter ne
<alyosha> kao da restricta MAC addres
<alyosha> in ga ne restricta:/
<alyosha> sem dodal MAC od tega pcja ki ga nočem na wlan
<alyosha> in ne jebe
<alyosha> Å¡pe vedno mu dela:(
<nafisa> haha ... na mesečni porabi na mobitelu imam 0 € ;D
<alyosha> nafisa ja če maš use minute pa to ušteto:p
<alyosha> plačaš 20€ nročnine:D
<nafisa> ja, pa mms-e tud pošiljam
<nafisa> pa bus ...
<alyosha> sj so tudi ušteti
<nafisa> moneta ...
<alyosha> kaj bus?
<alyosha> moneta je posebej
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> brb
<kubanc> alyosha, jst mam dd-wrt
<nafisa> na, na bus hodm z moneto
<alyosha> kubanc pa ti dela MAC filter
<kubanc> nism se probal...
<kubanc> pomoje bi moglo delat
<nafisa> uuu, 20 € mam za plačat računa ... nej slabo ...
<kubanc> ej, a se da programe iz wine od-instalirat?
<nafisa> mislim, da se da?
<nafisa> vsaj mogl bi se?
<alyosha> sj mas na wine
<alyosha> uninstal
<alyosha> uninstal wine software
<nafisa> ne, ne wine odinštalirat
<nafisa> program v wine-u
<alyosha> pa ja
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> ne wine
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> klikni tam
<nafisa> ga hočeš mal zafrknit, a?
<alyosha> to je to kar rabis
<alyosha> .:D
<kubanc> programe k so isntalirani znotraj wine
<alyosha> pa ja
<nafisa> pujs!
<nafisa> si ga hotu nasrat
<alyosha> Uninstal WINE software(programi ki so v wine)
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ej ... saj sem ženska ...
<nafisa> ampak tupa pa glih nisem
<alyosha> mjaoo
<alyosha> pa klikni pa bos vidla
<alyosha> kaj da ti rečem
<alyosha> pred 10min sem odinštaliral eno sranje
<alyosha> klikneš tam in ti odpre okno kjer mas
<alyosha> use instalirane progije
<alyosha> in tam jih kliknes in removeas
<alyosha> CrazyMelon povej jim ti ki meni ne verjamejo
<alyosha> :(
<nafisa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59514
<Seniorita> uninstall program in wine - Ubuntu Forums
<kubanc> komanda je preprosta
<kubanc> wine uninstaller
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMelon> format c:/
<CrazyMelon> !
<nafisa> ja, format c ja
<nafisa> najbolš
<alyosha> yang2 pa kaj niste neki na debian.si govorili 2 mesca nazaj
<alyosha> da jih ni več
<alyosha> ??
<kubanc> lahko ti je naredlo print screen samo mas na pomnilniku shranjeno sliko. odpri program za urejanje slik ter pritisni ctrl+v
<alyosha> z tadejem
<yang2> ja uradno so bli zadnji ze dodeljeni RIRom
<alyosha> aaa to je blo
<alyosha> :D
<yang2> zdaj pa dokler tam ne poidejo
<kubanc> yang2, http://slo-tech.com/novice/t453211
<Seniorita> Vsak hip razdeljeni zadnji naslovi IPv4 @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyMelon> razdeljeni že..ampak dost univerz ma neuporabljene IPV4 poole
<CrazyMelon> tko da bodo oni verjetno Å¡e dal to v uporabo
<yang2> ja neki so jih dal v ameriki nazaj
<alyosha> pizda ta print screen prav ne jebe..pa je delalo Å¡e nedolgo nazaj
<alyosha> sem probal tudi pastat u gimp kao
<alyosha> samo kao da ni nič
<alyosha> ko da tipka ne dela
<alyosha> nekje sem enkrat neki vidu na netu kao virtual tipkovnica da probaš če ti delajo tipke?
<alyosha> ve kdo kaj o tem?
<CrazyMelon> dej luzar
<CrazyMelon> če ne znaš screenshota naredit
<CrazyMelon> pejt nazaj na windows
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> če ti pravim da je delalo
<alyosha> Å¡e preducirajsnim
<alyosha> mozno res da je sla tipka
<alyosha> ker ta lapatopa je tko
<alyosha> precej zdelamn
<alyosha> zdelan
<CrazyMelon> mhmmmm
<alyosha> dj dj Lameass mona
<alyosha> tu neki furaš hudega
<alyosha> a dobu 2
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> seminarsko
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> alyosha, probi keyboard shortucts, pa si nastimej kej svojga
<CrazyMelon> dobu sm v bistvu 66.6666666666666% ..kar je 7 :>
<alyosha> dj dj ne lazi tolko
<alyosha> dobu si 2
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> alyosha, drgac mas pa pod accessories take screnshoot
<CrazyMelon> 2 točki ja
<alyosha> da vidimo to
<alyosha> CrazyMelon 2!!!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hmm kubanc  to dela ql ja
<CrazyMelon> LUZAR
<CrazyMelon> :)))
<alyosha> si tiii ii
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> vedno enkrat več ko jaz....ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> haa
<alyosha> ta ubuntu
<alyosha> sem odkril BUG!
<alyosha> zdj ko sem sow na acesories in take screenshot
<alyosha> je delalo
<alyosha> sem kliknu tipko prnt scrn in dela
<alyosha> in pol sem s5 probal slikat kao
<alyosha> ko drzis misko na meniju in pol ti napise gor kao opis
<alyosha> al kak obi se temu reklo
<alyosha> in dam prnt scrn in s5 ne dela
<alyosha> in ko hočem zdj kaj printscreenat s5 ne dela
<alyosha> in ko grem nazaj na acesories .... pol dela s5 tudi tipka
<alyosha> ko falš OS
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> kubanc, likes running windows OS on ubuntu. that means almost no more booting into windows OS in real time :D
<kubanc> zanimivo, da imam obcutek, da windows OS hitreje lavfajo pod Ubuntu :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> meni nikakor
<alyosha> wini mi Å¡tekajo za znoret
<alyosha> ubuntu pa dela ko urca res
<kubanc> alyosha, kaksen sistem pa mas?
<CrazyMelon> grem js
<kubanc> ajde bok
<alyosha> kako to mislis kak sistem mam?
<alyosha> zdj ubuntu
<kubanc> ne, kot hardware
<kubanc> kaksne specifikacije
<alyosha> aja:D
<alyosha> se mi je zdelo:D
<alyosha> ma nevem
<alyosha> kaj mam del inspirion 1720
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> 2gb rama
<alyosha> al 3
<alyosha> core 2 duo
<alyosha> 2ghz
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> neki takega
<kubanc> jst mam del inspiron 6400 e1505
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> core 2 duo 1.8 Ghz
<kubanc> 1.5 GB rama
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> ma meni ta moj neki trokira
<kubanc> zdele sm nasnel windows XP SP2 pa lavfa zlo vredu
<alyosha> tudi FF mi ne dela nikakor
<alyosha> počasen je za znoret
<kubanc> alyosha, lahko da ti bo sel disk v franže
<alyosha> možno tudi
<alyosha> ker ne ga ne šparam preveč:D
<kubanc> torrenti so strup za diske...
<alyosha> no pa smo ugotovili kje je problem:D
<alyosha> torenti so bli upaljeni redno 2 leti
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> zdj ko mam ubuntu mam ugasnjeno vedno
<nafisa> uhhhhh
<kubanc> ja problem pr torrenith je, k disk skoz dela...
<kubanc> read/writte, read/writte
<nafisa> js sm nazaaaaaajjj
<nafisa> :D
<kubanc> nafiska je prsla, poskrijmo se :D
<kubanc> :P
<alyosha> nafisa te je pripihalo kaj spodaj ko si bla brez;:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sm mela kavbojke
<nafisa> saj zdaj, če nimam na obisku tete s krvavca ... jih ne nosim
<kubanc> a si jo dala luftat nafisa?
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> se spomnem prvič ko je ena rekla teto s krvavca da ma na obisku
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa to na enem partyju smo bli
<alyosha> usi tko
<alyosha> tko no:D
<alyosha> in ful mi ni blo jasno
<alyosha> kaj ma veze teta
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> grem jaz po ploščice:/
 * alyosha bbl
<nafisa> madona
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XcqZ1qCu70
<Seniorita> YouTube        - mr.sam ft. cloud 9 - cygnes
<kubanc> nafisa, a se ti je prkazala?
<nafisa> ja
<kubanc> kuk
<kubanc> kul
<nafisa> v modrcu pa tangicah
<kubanc> kok ma stevilko modrca
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> 75 D
<kubanc> ni slabo :D
<nafisa> čez 2 tedna lahko prekinem naročniško razmerje brez kazenskega doplačila
<BigWhale> "kazensko doplacilo"?
<BigWhale> matr
<BigWhale> hudo se slis
<BigWhale> "Zato k nisi bil priden in si prej prekinil narocnisko razmerje, bos pa placal kazensko doplacilo! Tko! Pa se u kot te bomo dal na koruzo klecat!"
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> BigWhale, teb se pozna, da so otroc pr hiši :D
<alyosha> jebemtish kako sem rešu zdj jz to uredu:D
<alyosha> bojo kr oni dostavli ploščice
<alyosha> pa jih bojo oni prekladali:D
<alyosha> in to brezplačno!
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ej, primorci ... kdo ma cifro od lee, naj jo pokliče, kolk je dolga palčka pri VCH pirsu
<BigWhale> odvisn od tega kolk je clit velk!
<BigWhale> :P
<nafisa> ne ne ... saj ve, kake dela
<nafisa> ne vem, al je 7 al 8 mm
<nafisa> ker 10 vidim, da je preveč
<CrazyLemon> sj maš na netu njen email
<alyosha> pa tel. verjetno tudi:D
<nafisa> zgubla sem njeno telefonsko
<nafisa> spletna stran pa ji neki časa ni delala
<nafisa> zdaj pa ne vem
<nafisa> a, na fejsu jo ima
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a pol bi tudi ti kj 'hackal' WP če bi bil WP na prvi strani? :)
<alyosha> punce ni doma ona ma Å¡tevilko mislim da
<alyosha> usaj mela jo je
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, lahko ja
<BigWhale> glede na to, da mi je to zadnje cajte daily business
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a tvoja punca se pirsa?!?!??
<CrazyLemon> kako ji lahko to pustiš?!!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> se je ko je bla majhna in neumna:D
<alyosha> zdj smo to use rešli:D
<nafisa> :o
<alyosha> Å¡ala mala nooo:D
<alyosha> sama je dala vn
<alyosha> se je naveličala
<nafisa> jst mam pa v načrtu še 3 uhančke
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> sam jih naute vidl :P
<CrazyLemon> itak da bomo
<nafisa> no way
<alyosha> kakopak:D
<nafisa> od tegale fotko še mogoče
<nafisa> več pa ni šanse
<CrazyLemon> yes way
<nafisa> no way
<CrazyLemon> 'tegale' ?
<nafisa> ja, k sem ga mela do predvčerajšnjim not
<nafisa> uhanček :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..čas za kosilo
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<alyosha> aja pa ti si lemon zdj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si ze odma:D
<alyosha> doma
<nafisa> kosilo???
<nafisa> jao
<nafisa> ura skor 8
<nafisa> je pa res, da je okol poldneva ustal
<alyosha> to pa je CrazyLemon
<alyosha> ustane ob 1h
<alyosha> malo natipka tu
<alyosha> ob 5h gre u Å¡olo
<alyosha> ob 7h je doma
<alyosha> pol Å¡e mallo tipka
<alyosha> in pol gre tv gledat in spat
<alyosha> res mu je hudo
<nafisa> hahaha
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bastard!
<nafisa> ja, full mu je
<nafisa> jst mam pa lih en pralni stroj brisač v pranju
<nafisa> bomo še razvešali na stojalo dons
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz pa nisem dolgo ze pral perila
<alyosha> čez 2 mesca bom s5 začel:D
<nafisa> ja, to so brisače od petka pa sobote
<alyosha> parteey:D
<alyosha> svi goli pa ko Å¡ta voli:D
<nafisa> za 5 pralnih strojev vsak petek pa soboto ...
<nafisa> rjuhe pa brisače
<CrazyLemon> alyosha samo ti se ne javljaj komu je hudo in komu je :>
<CrazyLemon> ni*
<alyosha> komu j ein komu je?:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> meni je hudo ja
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ful ti je hudo bužček
<CrazyLemon> neda majka
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> kdaj me boš peljaw
<alyosha> na whoopija?:d
<alyosha> u BK
<bogdanov> deste
<bogdanov> Å¡ta
<bogdanov> imaaa
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ti si itak vsak teden v LJ ko greš po B&J's ..tko da greš še mimo BK
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<alyosha> oo bogdanov
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> kurac usak teden
<alyosha> 1x na mesec sigurno
<alyosha> več pa bolj tako
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<alyosha> kko bi zdj benota jedu:/
<alyosha> ma dela se minus
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ko ponavadi
<bogdanov> 20:40	6852	Inter-Schalke	1,50	3,55	6,00	1,09	2,30	[Single] 	+18	Statistika	Komentar
<bogdanov> 20:40	6853	Real (M)-Tottenham	1,40	4,00	7,00	1,08	2,60	[Single] 	+18	Statistika	Komentar
<bogdanov> niso resni
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> real 0la
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> ehehe:D
<alyosha> jutri barco bom gledal
<alyosha> zadnjič so jih ubili arsenalce:D
<bogdanov> cc
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> tipi so meli posest zoge 70%
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> zaključenih podaj nekih 700
<alyosha> uni pa 100
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> spet stave?
<alyosha> je pa res da barca za dat zogo 10m naprej nardi 4 podaje:D
<alyosha> hehe to bogdanov  Å¡pila:d
<alyosha> jz ko sem prvič igral
<alyosha> sem reku če nebo nič
<alyosha> ne igram več
<CrazyLemon> tip se napiflau statistiko na pamet
<alyosha> in sem zadel use na ene 6 7 tekm
<CrazyLemon> ne se ti hecat
<nafisa> jst sem samo loto 1x igrala
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> razen posrano kosarko mona
<alyosha> bulsi meli 0
<alyosha> ?!
<alyosha> nemoraš to
<nafisa> dobila 35 000 tolarjev ...
<alyosha> to je prav uno ..nestoj igrat nikoli več:D
<nafisa> in to je vse, kar imam opravka z denarjem pri the igrah na srečo
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaksen je umap ukaz za udp scan pa dolocen port?
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> to bo crazyHacker vedu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> man nmap
<CrazyLemon> in če ne znaš nmapa uporabljat..si zdownloadaj eden izmed mnogih GUI orodij za nmap :)
<kubanc> sm ze najdu
<CrazyLemon> in samo naklikaj
<kubanc> nmap -v -Su
<bogdanov> igvain
<bogdanov> sej vrnu
<bogdanov> tobo real zmagu
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> real pa inter v finalu
<kubanc> :d
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ne izkluct
<bogdanov> anglezov
<bogdanov> fnt
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> kaj barca z kom igra ju3?
<alyosha> inter?
<alyosha> ma kašen inter u finale inter nima za kruh
<kubanc> ja ja
<kubanc> kdo je lani mislil da bo inter v finalu :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kubanc
<bogdanov> interas
<bogdanov> :D
<kubanc> jap
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> inter mona:D
<CrazyLemon> barca igra proti Å¡ahtjarju
<alyosha> po 20 letih nardili nekaj komaj:D
<alyosha> Å¡ahtjar??
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kašne so ti to ekipe crazy
<bogdanov> CRVENA ZVEZDA
<bogdanov> drug let
<bogdanov> liga prvakov
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ahtar*
<CrazyLemon> ukrajinski prvak
<kubanc> lol
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> doma
<bogdanov> sahtjar
<bogdanov> nebo zgubu
<bogdanov> na nulo
<bogdanov> bom dau 100eu:>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov tako je ja..100€ da bo dario srna ga zabil :)))
<CrazyLemon> in ta fucking freenode sux
<CrazyLemon> kr lagira
<alyosha> ma dj no
<alyosha> ukrainci pa nogomet
<alyosha> bodte resni:D
<alyosha> to je apsolutno 2
<alyosha> edino če bo plačana tekma:D
<alyosha> to je pa velika moznost no:D
<CrazyLemon> dej alyosha ti ne veš kaj govoriš :d
<alyosha> ma dj no
<alyosha> ukrainci
<alyosha> povej mi kolkokrat so bli u kasnem večjem tekmovanju?
<alyosha> 3x u zgodovini drzave
<alyosha> še to nevem če
<alyosha> Å¡e slovenci so jih nabli pred leti
<alyosha> to pove use
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej mona..ne veš kaj govoriš
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne me razburjat:D
<CrazyLemon> dokler te ne bom vzburjau se js ne sekiram
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..poguglaj si malo
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu da niso tako slabi kot ti misliš
<alyosha> hahaha:D to me neboš ne se bat nisi tko lep:p
<alyosha> ma ja ma niso niti dobri
<CrazyLemon> :(
<alyosha> do sm so kupli use
<alyosha> zdj samo uprašanje če bojo še naprej
<alyosha> to je USSR človek tam se use kupi
<CrazyLemon> dej človek.......GET REAL :D
<CrazyLemon> igrajo v evropski ligi
<CrazyLemon> kar NI USSR
<alyosha> res dosti bolše:D
<alyosha> USE JE KUPLJENO človek
<zdobersek> REAL bo izpadu!
<alyosha> pravilno!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> reala pa res ne maram
<alyosha> neki Å¡minkerji
<alyosha> wannabe zajebani
<alyosha> to je od CrazyLemon klub
<alyosha> je tko?
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> tocn tak, alyosha, sminkerji
<CrazyLemon> real je cool...christiano ronaldo ni kul
<alyosha> sem ti reku da je crazy fan od reala
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma tudi dokler ni blo ronaldota so bli smrduhci
<alyosha> neki pokupli use najjače kao oni bojo zdj nardili nvem kaj
<alyosha> a so se pokakali u hlače mona
<alyosha> to pred 5 leti al kolko
<alyosha> ko so Å¡li u shopping
<zdobersek> tocn tak
<nafisa> madona, alyosha ... kuko loh ti tako hitr na dveh koncih tipkaš? :P
<zdobersek> pa ze pred tem, zidane, figo, stari ronaldo
<alyosha> hehe nafisa tipkam ze skoraj od rojstva:p
<alyosha> ma ti pravim
<alyosha> real je prav klub sminkerjev
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> jst pa od 2. letnika srednje
<nafisa> samo ... skos slepo
<alyosha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj praviš..zlata generacija reala je bla najbolša
<nafisa> pa ... kdaj kaj kiksnem
<alyosha> ja ja to usekakor...če gledam ne pišem sploh nič
<alyosha> CrazyLemon zlata generacija je bla kdaj? 15let nauaj
<alyosha> nazaj
<alyosha> ma real nikoli nisem maral
<alyosha> barca je hudejša
<BigWhale> bejzta na offtopic
<BigWhale> k vidva sta pa RES dolgocasna :P
<zdobersek> lol
<alyosha> samo res CrazyLemon da te ni sram da me ne opozoriš prej:p
<zdobersek> a je The King's Speech ze rippan?
<alyosha> kašen si ti tu skrbnik
<zdobersek> se sreca, da markota ni gor, drugac bi bla pizdarija :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sploh se ne mislim s tabo pogovarjat ker govoriš na pamet ! :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek že dolg
<alyosha> dj dj CrazyLemon ne se uzalit!
<alyosha> ti bom kupu čokoladko eno
<alyosha> zivotinsko carstvo
<alyosha> pa bo
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/20639652
<Seniorita> Blooded (2011) Official Trailer on Vimeo
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<alyosha> bi gut
<alyosha> interesting to CrazyLemon
<alyosha> kaj ni to Å¡e online a?
<alyosha> mjao
<alyosha> 1:0
<alyosha> bogdanov kaj si stavu ti?:D
<kubanc> to inteeeeeeeeeeer
<kubanc> koji gol je dal stankovic
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> iz polovice igrisca :D
<alyosha> lih gledam ja
<kubanc> pa to je ludo
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> brača srbine :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma to je stankovič original?:D
<alyosha> al je nek novi?
<kubanc> ma oringinal :D
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> tip Å¡e igra mona
<alyosha> kolko let ma?
<alyosha> Grega si tu?
<alyosha> ti maš neke te spletne trgovine načez ne?
<nafisa> komp
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrr
<nafisa> res bom mogla rame dobit
<alyosha> bogdanov  je tu "diler"
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> alyosha: ja, kaj pa rabis?
<alyosha> privat:D
<kubanc> nafisa, kaksen RAM rabs?
<nafisa> ddr2 za prenosnika
<kubanc> hm...
<kubanc> mogoce ti lahko kej zrihtam
<kubanc> enmu kolegu je prenosnik crknil
<kubanc> en DDR2 ram ma se notr...
<nafisa> http://gadgets.softpedia.com/gadgets/Portable-computing-systems/MSI-Wind-U90-Netbook-9360.html
<Seniorita> MSI Wind U90 Netbook - Gadget specifications and review - Softpedia
<kubanc> 512MB mas notr?
<nafisa> 1GB
<nafisa> če mi komp kr zmrzne, ko hočem kaj uploadat al pa FF ko prižgem ... ... ok, za FF bi mogla še uno preimenvat, sam vseen, pišuka
<kubanc> 1GB
<kubanc> ma sej to bi moglo bit dost...
<kubanc> jst ga mam 1.5GB pa ga nism se nikol zafilal
<kubanc> zdele ga mam 30% zafilanga
<nafisa> ja, men se pa skos ...
<nafisa> pa kr zamrzne mi na cajte
<nafisa> :\
<nafisa> ampak večinoma, ko velik delam na njemu
<kubanc> delas kaj?
<kubanc> lahko da se ti pregreva...
<nafisa> ja, ne vem ... na eclipsu ...
<nafisa> pa če se mi ne pregreva
<nafisa> max imam 64 stopinj
<nafisa> ponavad oa okol 50
<nafisa> piše, da zgornja meja je pa 100
<Sky[x]> netbeans :D
<nafisa> nočem, sky
<kubanc> zgornja meja ne bo 100 stopinj
<kubanc> prej se ti bo pregrel..
<kubanc> ce mas okol 64 stopinj, to bi se slo nekak...
<kubanc> a ti samo takrat zmrzuje k mas eclipse odprt?
<Sky[x]> pa sej 64 je standard za leptop a ni ?
<kubanc> ja jst mam ponavad se manj...
<alyosha> kako pogledam temp?
<nafisa> jst imam ponavad 51
<nafisa> ja, počasn mi rata pri eclipsu
<nafisa> pri FF mi pa po kaki minuti zamrzne
<Sky[x]> jah nč ubuntu bo treba dat gor :D
<kubanc> nafisa, probi uporabljat apiphany web browser
<kubanc> epiphany
<nafisa> sam mam chrome
<nafisa> samo ... ponavad mam vsaj 3 gmaile odprte na1x ...
<kubanc> ma tud chroma ne met
<kubanc> k vec rama porabi
<kubanc> epiphany
<kubanc> si nansem
<nafisa> bom pogledala ...
<nafisa> kaj je to za eno sranje
<kubanc> to je internetni brskalnik
<kubanc> low memory usage
<nafisa> pol bom FF nadomestila s temlem ...
<nafisa> chroma pa ne dam pa če mi roko odrežejo
<kubanc> ja tega mej samo takrat k mas se eclipse nazgan
<nafisa> Welcome to Ubuntu 10.10!
<nafisa> The Ubuntu project is built on the ideas enshrined in the Ubuntu philosophy: that software should be available free of charge, that software tools should be usable by people in their local language, and that people should have the freedom to customize and alter their software in whatever way they need.
<kubanc> in to je to;)
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> ma, zamrzne mi, tud če imam samo FF prižgan
<Sky[x]> nafisa: da nimaš ti osx gor k so mel take probleme tud  ?:D
<nafisa> NIMAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM
<nafisa> Sky[x], zakaj me skos zajebavaš?
<nafisa> mende ja vem, kaj sem dala na mašino gor, no
<Sky[x]> ja itak da veš :)
<Sky[x]> sej nism reku da ne veš :P
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> ma to je stankovič original?:D
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> al je nek novi?
<CrazyLemon> loooooooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> kere ti streljaš ne se hecat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> :)
<kubanc> ajd folk
<kubanc> L.P.
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa le tip je star ze sem mislu nek njegov
<alyosha> rođo:D
<alyosha> al pa nekdo pač z isim priimkom
<alyosha> seljak:D
<alyosha> tac
<alyosha>  ta CrazyLemon  res neve nič:D
<alyosha> grem jaz si nardit za jest:D
<nafisa> dober tek
<nafisa> Opozorilo: Dostop do vašega računa je bil nedavno izveden iz države: Združene Države Amerike (ebuddy.com:38.99.73.242).
<Grega> pwnd!
<nafisa> jst nisem bla nič na ebuddy-ju
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> aja, to mi za včer kaže
<nafisa> to sem bla pa na telefonu
<Grega> not pwnd :/
<nafisa> kaj si tok žalosten??
<Grega> srce me boliii
<Grega> avto mi je danes crknil :(
<upd> hitr en neki napise nj
<Grega> fgwerhjkij
<CrazyLemon> itak si ga hotu menjat..zdj maš priložnost :D
<Grega> samo zdaj ga je treba popravit in vanj vlozit se kakega jurja, dva
<Grega> da ga lahko komaj prodaj :/
<Grega> pred pol leta bi ga moral :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ?
<Grega> ker takrat je se delal?
<CrazyLemon> akcije staro za novo so nonstop :D
<CrazyLemon> sam pač..ga moraš tok popravit da ga boš lahk peljau do avtohiše :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> on bi staro za manj staro
<Grega> ne verjamem, da ga gre samo "tolk" popravit
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je sploh narobe?
<Grega> sklopka je hin
<CrazyLemon> ma to sploh ni problem!
<CrazyLemon> menjaš lahk tudi brez sklopke
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ne, ne mores :>
<Grega> ker ne mores niti vstartat avta
<nafisa> ej, kako hin?
<nafisa> zajla Å¡la?
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma sklopka z vžigom? :D
<Grega> verjetno je treba kaki liter kompresije kupit
<Grega> in dolit
<nafisa> nama s fotrom je zajla počla na avtocesti
<Grega> pritisnes skoplko, nato pa gumb za vzig in opali
<Grega> zdaj pa ne morem nic.. ce stisnem skoplko kr pade dol.. ne prestave ne morem dat
<Grega> v bistvu avta niti premaknit ne morem
<Grega> ne vem kje ma skoplka zajlo :>
<nafisa> a že veš točno,. kaj je narobe?
<Grega> priblizno
<Grega> skratka.. nic ni "poclo", ker se je ze kr nekaj casa to pripravljalo
<Grega> in sem pricakoval, da se bo to endan zgodlo
<nafisa> in ti si čakal in čakal, da ne moreš sedaj premaknit avta :)
<Grega> jup
<Grega> zdaj se z kombijem vozim po mb :>
<nafisa> no, vsaj neki
<nafisa> ka ti si u maribori?
<Grega> okolica
<CrazyLemon> s kombijem se voziš
<nafisa> faaaaajjjjjnnnnnnnnnn
<Grega> ja, "s" ne "z" :)
<CrazyLemon> kot tapravi rejper
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> serial killer
<nafisa> važno, da je vlažno
<nafisa> tut z kombijem zastopmo
<Grega> kolega ga je danes ocenil z "ene 12 se bi jih lahko PUUUNEEE fukalo zadaj"
<Grega> :)
<Grega> potem pa je ploskal ene dve uri
<nafisa> 12?
<nafisa> to je 6 parov?
<nafisa> mi mamo plac za 15 parov ...
<nafisa> če jih je več, je mičkeno gužva, no
<Grega> itak ;)
<nafisa> sam to je plac ... 100 kvadratov
<Grega> imate rent a mobile gangbang?
<nafisa> + Å¡ank
<Grega> eh
<Grega> jaz govorim o avtu!!
<nafisa> avto bi mel za 12 ljudi?
<nafisa> da bi se ...
<Grega> pointless
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> Grega utihnu :D
<Grega> kaj zdaj, nafisa, kdaj me bos povabla na tvoj gangbang, da dobis kar si zasluzis..
 * nafisa pocuka Grega za rokav
<nafisa> :D
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> ok ... moj gangbang?
<nafisa> kje si pa ti to slišal?
<Grega> no.. pac na vas party
<nafisa> ja, sam tam ni nič moje
<nafisa> nisem vpletena v dogajanje
<nafisa> na netu imaš ... pa vpraš ...
<nafisa> sam taglavna 2 sta v franciji
<Grega> kaj da ne! ce sem videl kako so z hiltijem hudica iz tebe gnali!
<Grega> s hiltijem* CrazyLemon..
<nafisa> kaj ima on zraven?
<Grega> hilti?
<nafisa> ne, CL
<nafisa> sploh pa to ni tema za sem
<Grega> brez njegoce odobritve se nic ne zgodi
<Grega> on je nas god father
<nafisa> shranjuje se pa Å¡e mladoletni majo dostop
<nafisa> BigWhale buta nattyja :D
<Grega> no.. jaz sem pac vprasal kdaj se lahko kaj oglasim, da vzamem hiltija poleg in te kaznujeva kot si zasluzis!
<nafisa> kdo me kaznuje?
<Grega> jaz in hilti! pa s kot si ti?!
<nafisa> mislim, da do tega ne bo prišlo ...
<Grega> eh?
<Grega> nisem tvoj tip? :>>>
<nafisa> nisi moj partner
<Grega> oh
<Grega> tocno
<nafisa> oj, Bilko
<nafisa> ej, ni mi še ratalo prepisat v slovnično obliko unga, k sem ti hotla poslat
<Bilko> nafisa, čer! Ni problema :)
<Bilko> ko boš, boš
<nafisa> nimam dveh ekranov tuki ... pa je mal smotano ... printerja pa tudi nimam
<nafisa> mam Å¡e ekran sem za prinest
<nafisa> pa zvočnike
<Bilko> kaj si se preselila?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> 2x v 4ih mesecih
<Bilko> uh, to pa ni fajn
<nafisa> ja, tako je to
<Bilko> js odkar sm "velik" sm se sam 2x
<Bilko> prvič od doma, sm mel za dva avta robe tko da ni blo panike
<Bilko> drugič pa lani. Je blo pa robe kok hošeč
<Bilko> in neb hotu tega ponovit
<nafisa> jst sem se selila ...jst sem se že 14x selila
<nafisa> zadnjih 7 let približno 2x na leto
<Bilko> 14x! Si glih ne predstavlam :)
<nafisa> letos se bom Å¡e 1x ...
<nafisa> al v Å¡tudenta
<nafisa> al pa v MB
<Bilko> js ni neb pol nikol nč kupu, da bi mel čim manj za selitev :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ma, jst imam samo kablov pa zvočniki pa kar imam na pisalni za en avto :D
<nafisa> oblek nimam velik
<nafisa> pol pa posoda ...
<Bilko> hehe, ja kakšna punca pa si da nimaš velik oblek...mogla bi jih met ooogromno!
<Bilko> :)
<nafisa> taka ...
<nafisa> k je navajena na dvoje kavbojk pa ene črne hlače
<nafisa> pa ene 5 majc
<nafisa> ok, spodnjega perila imam velik
<Bilko> to je pa redko slišat
<Bilko> ponavad je tega, ni da ni
<Bilko> pa večina stoji v omari, po možnosti
<miha> nafisa je večino časa v perilu.. kavbojk ne rabi velik :D
<nafisa> ne, obratno, miha :D
<miha> hehehe
<miha> brez?
<nafisa> ja, prejle sem šla v trgovino čist spodi brez
<nafisa> samo kavbojke pa majca pa jakna preko
<nafisa> pol sem pa buljila eni bejbi v rit
<nafisa> :S
<Bilko> lol
<nafisa> upam, da ni noben vidu
<Bilko> tut  če je, je vrjetn mislu da si se kej zamislila pa naklučno gledaš v rit :)
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> se bom šefici zakopala med joške, ko prideta iz francije
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> lih se mi da, da bi prepisala tisto ... grrr
<Bilko> hehe, ja vidm da si neki zagreta
<nafisa> ma ja ... zadnje čase bi full pisala
<nafisa> ronin207: Hay,kaj ima u Prevalju?
<nafisa> jaki slovenac
<nafisa> o, sasa84
<nafisa> kaj pa ti tako pozno?
<sasa84> oj
<sasa84> glih z vaje sem se vrnla :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wjl27OrbOFY&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Andy Williams sings : "Love Story"
<sasa84> oh...
<nafisa> ajaaa
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> nafisa, a ni ta komad od andya res lep...
<nafisa> ammm ... ne vem, nisem poslušala
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> je lep, ja
<sasa84> oh...
<nafisa> jst nič ne poznam po izvajalcih pa naslovih pesmi
<sasa84> zdej pa grem pančkat...dons za dns :)
<nafisa> nočko nočko
<sasa84> nočkooo ;)
<upd> aaa
<nafisa> kaga se dereš?
<nafisa> noč je
<upd> ZNORU BOM!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1105-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1105-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1104-1: FFmpeg vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1104-1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1105-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1105-1
<upd> haha.
<upd> Unbelivable.
<CrazyLemon> wacap bicez
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-06
<nafisa> nič
<bogdanov> pit fighter
<bogdanov> kasn gniv
<bogdanov> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> itak da je gniv
<CrazyLemon> če ti js rečem da ga nism gledu
<bogdanov> as gledu?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da je gniv
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si vidu stankoviča????? majstorski gol :D
<bogdanov> jah itak
<bogdanov> iz sredine an
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> res hud gol
<CrazyLemon> direkt brez da bi se odbila
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011040605635542
<CrazyLemon> glej ta gol!!
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Najbolj neverjeten gol
<CrazyLemon> stankovič nima za burek proti temu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> a ko vidiš take podaje..tkoj veš da so bogi res :D
<bogdanov> toj hotu
<bogdanov> HAHHA
<bogdanov> STANKOVIC
<bogdanov> SRBINE
<bogdanov> NAJJACI
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> modrica
<bogdanov> ni blooo
<bogdanov> corluka
<bogdanov> seje usro
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma modricu res ne vem kaj je blo
<CrazyLemon> niti ene Å¡anse ni mel
<CrazyLemon> corluka je pa kr ok igral..je mel par dobrih potez proti ronaldu :)
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj un
<bogdanov> link za support
<bogdanov> hardware
<CrazyLemon> sam kaj je schalke naredu..to mi je všeč :D
<CrazyLemon> inter ni Å¡ans da gre naprej..a kao prvaki :D
<bogdanov> aje
<bogdanov> 6150
<bogdanov> nvidia
<bogdanov> out offff box
<bogdanov> crazy ma kasn inter
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> poglej na phoronix
<CrazyLemon> oni majo bolše napisano
<CrazyLemon> če govoriš za ubuntu :)
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> nc lepo se imenjta
<bogdanov> imejta :))
<bogdanov> grem na spavanjeee
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> :@
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov wtf
<CrazyLemon> kaj je teb zadnje čase?
<CrazyLemon> as bolan?
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> mau sm zamenu ritm
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> da se nisi oženu pa ti žena več ne pusti da ircaš tko pozno? :D
<bogdanov> :SS
<bogdanov> ceb se
<bogdanov> uzenu ves
<bogdanov> dab te povabu
<bogdanov> za prico
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> sicer pa nevem kdaj bo nafisa
<bogdanov> za akcijo
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> LAKU NOC
<bogdanov> BOK DECKI
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> kaj?
<nafisa> bogdanov, kaj je?
<CrazyLemon> ajde :D
<nafisa> kako akcijo?
<nafisa> zbiranje zamaškov za invalide?
<CrazyLemon> hoče te posexat
<CrazyLemon> ti se pa fina delaš!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nič več brezplačnih Ubuntu CDjev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4861/new/posts/
<nafisa> ej, to se pa naj z mojim zmeni
<nafisa> če on požegna ... ni panike
<CrazyLemon> jah..dej mu mail da se lahk zmen
<CrazyLemon> al pa cifro
<nafisa> pa kaj si ti?
<nafisa> njegov odvetnik?
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> uradni zagovornik
<CrazyLemon> odvetnik ne morem bit ker nism končal prava :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> men je pa ratal un taprav uhanček nazaj noter spravit
<nafisa> 15 minut matre pa koncentriranja ... sam se pa splača
<CrazyLemon> mhm..verjetno si se dolg "matrala" s tem :))
<nafisa> dobesedno matrala
<nafisa> nič v narekovajih
<nafisa> ker ni nič prijetno
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiight :))
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt!
<nafisa> lepo spi ... nočko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: brezplačne nalepke "Powered by Ubuntu" ?????  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4860/new/posts/
<nafisa> pa ga je dol ruknlo :D
<uni4dfx> kaj to nč ne spite tle
<nafisa> neeeeee :D
<nafisa> a ti tud nič ne spiš?
<uni4dfx> nope sm čez dan
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> jst spim pa tu pa tam mal ...
<nafisa> ni lih fajn ...
<nafisa> ampak če mi ne gre drugače
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Nič več brezplačnih Ubuntu CDjev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4861/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Nič več brezplačnih Ubuntu CDjev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4861/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Nič več brezplačnih Ubuntu CDjev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4861/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Nič več brezplačnih Ubuntu CDjev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4861/new/posts/
<kubanc> jutro...
<miha> dan
<andrejz> dan
<sasa84> juhuuu
<miha> heh
<sasa84> oj mihojca :D
<miha> oj saska
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Nič več brezplačnih Ubuntu CDjev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4861/new/posts/
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> dobro jutro :D
<CrazyLemon> oooo
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<sasa84> dns sm vstala ob pol enajste...sem se že ustrašla, d me boš prehitu
<CrazyLemon> omg..skoraj do 11ih si spala
<CrazyLemon> wtf :S
<Bilko> CrazyLemon, jutro!
<CrazyLemon> Bilko :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sem bla do poznih večernih ur na vajah :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 enajsta ura ni pozna :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj si Å¡la spat? ob 12ih?
<Bilko> je blo pa mal poznej mislim ;)
<sasa84> Bilko, res je...blo poznej ;)
<sasa84> sem mela Å¡e druge 'poslove' :P
<CrazyLemon> [23:23:31] <sasa84> oj       [23:57:17] <sasa84> nočkooo ;)
<CrazyLemon> ob enajstih pršla
<CrazyLemon> ob 12ih Å¡la spat
<CrazyLemon> ne vi men mal poznej
<Bilko> hehe
<sasa84> ne, takrat sem Å¡la dol z neta :P
<Bilko> CrazyLemon,  ma vse na očeh
<Bilko> no takrat je Å¡la z neta
<CrazyLemon> Bilko vse je dva scrolla stran :D
<Bilko> pol pa Å¡e par osebnih stvari za opravt :9
<sasa84> mhm ;)
<Bilko> pa je blo ene 20 cez 12-to :)
<sasa84> zlo osebnih :D
<sasa84> ne, Å¡e kasnej
<CrazyLemon> dobr no..si Å¡la Å¡e kakat
<Bilko> no...pol je mogoče še kakšno minuto več trajal :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je Å¡e 10min max
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> k sm nazadne pogledala an uro je blo 1:39 :D
<Bilko> hmm....pol je pa dolg trajal. Očitno nis bla sama hehe
<sasa84> a ne...človk se sprašuje kaj sem delala :P
<Bilko> človk že ve kaj si delala :)
<Bilko> če pa nis, pa tvoja škoda :)
<Bilko> sliš se lepo :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Bilko, mogoče sm mela še kej za speglat, posesat... :P
<Bilko> če si to delala ob 1ih ponoč, pol pa ala vera ker te bo oženu :)
<Bilko> posesat že mogoče
<Bilko> peglat pa ne
<Bilko> mogoče je on peglu, to pa že
<Bilko> :)
<sasa84> lol
<Bilko> no sej bi Å¡lo to skup kar si rekla...
<Bilko> on je peglu in ti sesala
<Bilko> ja, Å¡tekam zdej
<Bilko> :)
<sasa84> stvari morjo bit urejene :P
<Bilko> itak!
<Bilko> pa vsak mora narest svoj posu, a ne
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ah ja...
<bhc> :)
<sasa84> oooooooooooo
<sasa84> bogdan dragi ljubavi ;)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kvaj zj kva se dejla
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> glih hotla sem vprašat kaj nej delam :P
<bogdanov> pjd se sonct
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> hm...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Nič več brezplačnih Ubuntu CDjev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4861/new/posts/
<christooss> oj
<sasa84> ooooooo
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko od veselja in požgečka christooss 
<christooss> uuuuuu
<christooss> i like it :)
<alyosha> sasa84  !
<alyosha> kaj je zdj to meni pa nic majce gor
<alyosha> pff
 * alyosha se je uzalu:/
<christooss> lol
<Bilko> eh, sej pod majčko ma itak pulover
<sasa84> alyosha, vse kar je moje je tvoje...
<alyosha> ja sj
<alyosha> ta sasa84 samo iziva:p
<sasa84> neeee! :P
<alyosha> pff kaj ne
<Bilko> kot večina žensk
 * sasa84 pridna katoliš punčka
<Bilko> :)
<upd> katoliška :D
<sasa84> mal me je zanesl od veselja :P
<christooss> :)
 * Bilko je všeč če žensko tko zanese
<christooss> a lahk eden pove kako se reče file manager po slovensk
<Bilko> sam k je ponavad pulover spodi :)
<christooss> Bilko to sam zate pulover dajo gor :>
<Bilko> upravljalec datotek?
<christooss> tnx
<Bilko> aja...lucky me!
<Bilko> sej zato bom še počaku mesec - dva pa pol reku sasa84 če da majčko gor
<Bilko> bomo vidl če bo pol mela pulover gor :)
<alyosha> sasa84 je rekla dapoleti ma uno obleko od nun
<alyosha> so jim u Å¡oli dali za domov:p
<Bilko> lol
<Bilko> pol se pa predam
<upd> jao Å¡e 2h Å¡ole
<upd> d000h
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> mali zdj joče da mu net ne dela:D
<alyosha> sem mu blokiral MAC
<alyosha> na routerju:D
<alyosha> mwahahahha
<alyosha> :D
<christooss> :)
<Bilko> kr počaki...tut mali bo zrastu enkrat :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<alyosha> Bilko ma vedno bo mlajsi in manjsi ko jz:p
<alyosha> cakam da ma 18 da ga lahko pretepem:DD
<Bilko> heh...maš prov, vedno bo mlajši
 * sasa84 brb kosilo
<Bilko> zdej je to minus, čez ene 15-25 let bo pa plus :)
<Bilko> sasa84, dober tek
<alyosha> uff:D
<alyosha> ze zdj je plus:D
<alyosha> tkoj bi il da grem u srendjo drugo leto:D
<alyosha> samo kako je hudo ko mu ni nič jasno zakaj ne dela:DD
<alyosha> so happy:D
<nafisa> oj, bilko
<sasa84> hvala lepa
<sasa84> evo, napapcala sem se :D
<christooss> pridna punčka
<uni4dfx> I therefore declare Samba as the worst opensource project in existence!....
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to sem pa ze slisal za sambo:D
<uni4dfx> to ne moreš verjet
<uni4dfx> to sranje NIKOLI ne dela tko ko more
<uni4dfx> zmeri neki serje
<alyosha> pa zakaj bi sploh kaj delal z tem?
<alyosha> sj nevem jaz sploh točno
<alyosha> zakaj pa kako je z sambo
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> ker mamo na žalost windowse v mreži
<alyosha> nikoli gledal to
<alyosha> aja to je neki za wine?
<uni4dfx> ne
<alyosha> pol mi je pa use jasno:D
<uni4dfx> to je za filesharing z winsi
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> čim so wini u igri pol so problemi:D
<christooss> uni4dfx kaj ti pa ne dela
<christooss> jst bp sambo furam
<t3ch> me3 za filesharing
<t3ch> me2
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> sem mel prvo prek nfs pa mi je samba bolsa
<t3ch> :)
<uni4dfx> christooss guest access omejit za določen share
<christooss> omejit?
<uni4dfx> christooss ja, pač da guest ne more v folder
<kubanc> hej hov...
<kubanc> pipl :D
<uni4dfx> oj
<sasa84> kjubn boj :D
<sasa84> +pomaha+
<sasa84> *pomaha*
<miha> :D
<kubanc> kubanc pomaha right back at you :D
<kubanc> haha, na virtualbox masini ma halcom banka dela normalno, brez errorjev :d
<miha> car
<kubanc> ma niti ne
<kubanc> :P
 * miha se gre zdj učit, kak iz android widgeta iz gumba prožit broadcast intent, ki ga widget nazaj dobi :D
<miha> piše da to gre v tutorialu in to rabim :D
<alyosha> kubanc kaj se je učiraj zgodilo z interjem?:D
<kubanc> alyosha, ma dej ne ga srat ej
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> fak no...
<kubanc> kva so bli vsi na koki al kaj :D
<kubanc> schalke jih razbije
<kubanc> mislm, amaterji :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> uni komentator
<alyosha> na poročilih
<alyosha> je reku da u drugem polčasu
<alyosha> je inder doživel popolen razpad sistema
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> sem se prav smejal kako je on to povedal:D
<alyosha> ker prvi polcas sem Å¡e neki vidu
<alyosha> 2:2
<alyosha> tko je blo kr
<alyosha> pol pa pogledam zvečir pa kr 5:2
<alyosha> ?!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda na fear factorju mona tipi jih prebadajo z iglami mona
<alyosha> bolniki
<kubanc> pa res
<kubanc> zdele gledam
<nafisa> aja, kle loh dam
<nafisa> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011040505635544
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Na poro&#269;nem potovanju do&#382;ivela &#353;est naravnih nesre&#269;
<kubanc> mazohisti
<alyosha> kako zenska stoka:D
<alyosha> samo pizda to je potem treba Å¡e use vn potegnit te igle
<kubanc> ona azijka ne bo zdrzala
<alyosha> ma kaaašne
<alyosha> čuješ to
<alyosha> kao sploh ni bolelo tolko
<alyosha> sem se samo delala
<alyosha> da bi drugi mislili kako je hudo
<kubanc> ja sej gledam :D
<alyosha> a zenska se joče uno na polno
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> glumka ena:D
<kubanc> ma sej sploh niso globoko
<alyosha> samo ta zadnja je fucking debela
<kubanc> ampak so samo podkožne
<alyosha> ma ni tko hudo ne
<kubanc> ma..
<alyosha> samo ne hvala:D
<alyosha> to je bolj za nafisa
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> ona ma rada tasne igrice.p
<kubanc> ja sej,
<kubanc> nafisa, a si tle?
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> gleda FF pa nima casa tipkat:DD
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> sem
<nafisa> vas berem
<nafisa> pa se vam smejim
<alyosha> sj to ni tebi nič
<alyosha> :p
<nafisa> ne mi igl omenjat
<alyosha> nemaraš=
<alyosha> ?
<nafisa> kaj je FF? firefox?
<alyosha> al so ti tko usec?:D
<kubanc> ampak zenska ma dobe joske
<kubanc> nimas kej :D
<alyosha> FearFactory
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> factor
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> histerijo imam na občutek prebadanja
<nafisa> a je po tv???
<kubanc> ja
<alyosha> pa ja to govorimo:D
<kubanc> na a kanalu
<alyosha> z iglami jih prebadajo
<nafisa> o, hudo
<kubanc> ma sploh ni nc tazga...
<alyosha> ma ni tko hudo ne
<kubanc> tisto te mal zapece in to je to...
<alyosha> samo une debele igle s o pomoje malo ze bolče
<alyosha> une tanke ni panike
<nafisa> gledat mi ni hudo
<nafisa> kri mi je domača
<kubanc> ma sej si vidu kako je zdele model prsu cez
<kubanc> BP
<nafisa> samo ...
<nafisa> histerijo imam na občutek prebadanja
<kubanc> potem imas prebadofobijo :D
<kubanc> haha
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> sem ze mislu neki res
<alyosha> kao bolezen pred iglami:d
<kubanc> nafisa, kako se pa potem cepiš?
<nafisa> lopnejo me po glavi, da omedlim
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> poje 2 3 ketonale prej:D
<nafisa> haha, ketonali niso nič
<nafisa> sem mela že tramale
<nafisa> ne, saj preživim ... samo ... totalno popizdim, ko ven pridem iz špikanja
<nafisa> tazadnja je tok skor velika, k za pirsanje
<kubanc> :S
<nafisa> sem že preživela ...
<nafisa> sam če bi že mene takole špikal, bi rekla, naj mi vsaj še pirs dajo, svinje jedne
<nafisa> jst bi po moje tamle sam skup padla
<nafisa> a lahko bruhajo?
<nafisa> zakaj gre tip tako počas z iglami skos???
<nafisa> prov zanalašč po moje to delajo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bruhajo lahko:D
<alyosha> nesme past u nezavest:D
<alyosha> če pade u nezavest je diskvalificirana:DD
<kubanc> kot zgleda so vsi cez prsli
<alyosha> lih gledam
<nafisa> ah, mogoče pa jst ne bi pršla skos
<nafisa> a morajo gledat?
<kubanc> ne
<kubanc> samo zdrzat morjo do konca...
<nafisa> ker men gledanje zabavno
<nafisa> 1x sem dobila en dober nasvet
<nafisa> naj si predstavljam, da mi hoče en ptiča not zarinit pod kožo ...
<nafisa> "ptiča"
<alyosha> ptiča a:DD
<nafisa> in ...
<nafisa> noter sem se še zadržala
<alyosha> smao pol je nevarnost da ti pride tam na stolu:D
<nafisa> sem pa prišla na hodnik
<nafisa> in samo v smeh
<nafisa> bruhnla sem v smeh
<nafisa> stare mame so me tam čudn gledale
<nafisa> haha, kako so babe pogledale
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> bemu oglasi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo kko so mi te gnjusne
<alyosha> ko morajo jest
<alyosha> neke ščurkem mona
<alyosha> kašen ti je to fear factor
<kubanc> sir z licinkami
<kubanc> samo tole je nepokvarjen sir ter licinke...
<alyosha> to je bolj gnjus
<nafisa> njama
<kubanc> ma to so same beljakovine
<kubanc> nc druzga...
<kubanc> tko da..
<nafisa> najboljši so pa čevapi iz muh
<kubanc> to je ultimate survival
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> sickoz:D
<kubanc> pa mi smo ze pecene molje jedel
<nafisa> reeesss
<kubanc> nc tazga...
<kubanc> jo
<alyosha> jz mam rajši kaj tko..normalnega:D
<nafisa> boljši čevapi od unih iz govedne pa svinskega mesa
<kubanc> pa je eden enga molja ful debelga pojedel, in mu je iz zadka spricln vn organi
<kubanc> kva je su kozlat model :D
<kubanc> ne, to ne...
<kubanc> čevap je le čevap ;)
<nafisa> iz muh so obljši
<nafisa> pika
<kubanc> mja...
<nafisa> aja, sem bozabla
<nafisa> ovčji so pa najboljši
<kubanc> nafisa, a bikova jajaca si ze jedla?
<nafisa> jaaaa
<alyosha> zadnjic sojih na fearu surova:D
<alyosha> bikova
<nafisa> njama njama
<nafisa> men ni panike jest
<nafisa> samo da ni premastno
<nafisa> pa presladko
<alyosha> mane hvala
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> bikova jajca z peceno zelenjavo
<kubanc> specialiteta
<nafisa> jst sem hči planin
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> vsega navajena
<kubanc> tko se govori...
<kubanc> hcere planin so zakon
<nafisa> z govejim očesom smo se ponavad špilal, no ...
<kubanc> ne pa tiste fancy Å¡menci babe
<nafisa> ne lih jedl ... samo tud to bi se dal
<kubanc> oči ponavadi niso za jest
<kubanc> vsaj pri prašičih in ribah ne
<kubanc> zaradi sluzi se mi zdi...
<kubanc> tko da, ti jih odsvetujem
<nafisa> ja, zadnjič na FF so jedl goveje oko
<kubanc> hja no...
<kubanc> ja, samo vrjetno pečene
<nafisa> ja, ne kuhane
<nafisa> kuhane so mel
<nafisa> njaaaaaaaamaaaaaa
<nafisa> lačna sem ratala
<nafisa> se ne spomnem ... al smo 1x deževnike jedl al jih nismo
<nafisa> mam tak občutek, da tegale noben ne bo dal skos
<kubanc> mi smo mravle
<kubanc> :d
<kubanc> sm niso dobr zaradi mravlicne kisline
<nafisa> muhe sem že jedla
<alyosha> lih sem hotu rect:D
<nafisa> ocvrte
<alyosha> da baje da mravlje je treba pazit
<alyosha> da ne prveč
<nafisa> e, ocvrtih ščurkov še nisem
<alyosha> baaa kko tip komaj je to
<alyosha> baaaa
<kubanc> pa sej to ni nc tazga...
<alyosha> ličinke z nekim smrdljivim sirom
<kubanc> samo odvisno je kako si hrano predstavljas...
<kubanc> ali kot ugabno ali kot dobro...
<alyosha> manevem
<nafisa> joče se
<alyosha> ko ti po ustih
<alyosha> neki se premika
<nafisa> tip se joče :D
<kubanc> alyosha, vrjetno je plesnov sir
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> meni že uni kaj je
<alyosha> ta plesniv ko ga kupiš
<alyosha> mi je nagnjusen
<kubanc> ta sir je zanic.
<nafisa> ne
<kubanc> ampak se ga da jest
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> čist dober je
<alyosha> baaa
<nafisa> le president morš kupt
<alyosha> ma jošt je najboljši sir:DD
<nafisa> samo morš plesen dol pobrat
<nafisa> iz nosa mu sluz teče :D
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> krneki
<nafisa> misliš, da je tole bl naugraužno, kot urin po pitju pira?
<kubanc> samo ce bi bla hrana zanic jim nebi dajali, ker bi se zastrupili
<kubanc> tko da...
<kubanc> licinke itak kislina v zelodcu razgradi
<nafisa> kubanc, kaj misliš na moje prejšnje vprašanje?
<alyosha> hahaha zajeban model je vrgu kr potleh:D
<kubanc> nafisa, urin, ti mislis union?
<kubanc> kaksen je potem k spijes lasko?
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> po pitju uniona
<nafisa> pač ... urin je full grenek po pivu
<kubanc> ne vem
<nafisa> mastni hrani ...
<kubanc> ker me ne interesira...
<nafisa> če je tole bolj "naugraužno"
<nafisa> ??
<kubanc> ne vem...
<nafisa> lej, k zanalašč izziva
<nafisa> kwa je prase
<kubanc> se stirnjam
<kubanc> pussy je
<nafisa> samo zato, ker se bolje drži od njega
<kubanc> pa se obls se drzi k un papak
<nafisa> ja, saj
<nafisa> sploh ji ne gre tok na bruhanje
<kubanc> nop
<kubanc> tale zenska je mal ekstemirste
<kubanc> ekstremistke
<nafisa> sam 100 g je mal velik
<kubanc> kva 100g?
<kubanc> carica...
<nafisa> fuuuuulll dobr se je držala proti tipu
<kubanc> jo
<nafisa> ej, hvala, k ste mi povedal, da je
<nafisa> jst pozabim, kdaj je kaj ...
<nafisa> ponavad mam kr ID discovery prižgan
<nafisa> kaj bo danes za kosilo ... hmmm ... verjetno juhica, krompirček in solatka
<nafisa> al pa podušena zelenjava
<kubanc> ne pozabt na meso
<kubanc> :d
<alyosha> kubanc kaj si ti neki z joomlo delal
<alyosha> al sem zablodu?:d
<kubanc> ja
<alyosha> kolko kaj računaš
<nafisa> hrenavke bom mela za jutr za fruštek
<alyosha> ne meni:p
<nafisa> drugega mesa pa nimam
<alyosha> tko me zanima kašne  so cene gledam zdj malo tu
<alyosha> pa je tko kr različno
<kubanc> alyosha, trenutno se joomlo se ucim, nisem se neki štručko v tme...
<kubanc> tem
<kubanc> kaj bi pa ti potreboval?
<alyosha> ma mene zanima bolj cene:D
<kubanc> aja...
<alyosha> sj u joomli nimaj kaj dosti za se naucit:p
<alyosha> mislim tko
<alyosha> je precej u easy use
<alyosha> samo usaj template posebej moraš poštekat kako je sestavljen
<alyosha> pol gre
<kubanc> jo
<nafisa> me je prijelo, da bi šla ličinke nabirat
<nafisa> pa jih mal popražit
<alyosha> nafisa ti kr
<nafisa> na olivnem olju
<alyosha> pejdi u ribiško trgovino
<alyosha> majo oni use to tam
<alyosha> al pa gor u zootik
<kubanc> una blonda ma se zmeri dobre joske :d
<kubanc> jebes licinke :P
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> res jih ma
<nafisa> sam so mi ličinke bolj dostopne, k ona
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> saj mam pa od Å¡efa punco
<nafisa> ma tud hude joške
<alyosha> smo zamudili prva naloga mislim da
<alyosha> je bla so bli neki na glavo obrnjeni
<alyosha> bi se bolše vidle
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> jo no nafisa, poem pa pust licinke  :D
<nafisa> aja
<alyosha> samo itak so plastične
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> bi stale isto ko zdj:D
<nafisa> aja, od Å¡efice niso
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> tole bo tud zdele rajsalo po tamali
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> uno zensko
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/31979_krefh/G2xxl1.jpg
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/31981_5uxez
<Seniorita> G2xxl3.jpg
<kubanc> nafisa, jo've got my vote :d
<nafisa> to nism jst
<nafisa> drugače
<nafisa> to je od Å¡efa bejba
<nafisa> včas si jo mal sposodim, no
<kubanc> nice
<alyosha> nice nice
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo je predaleč:/
<alyosha> maš kašno bolšo sliko?
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> ta bjonda zdj se bo kr z joški objela okoli štange:D
<nafisa> ljolj
<alyosha> hmm mogoče pa niso plastične
<alyosha> so kr poskakovale zdj po stopnicah:D
<kubanc> dobr jo bo rajsalo...
<nafisa> maš na privat
<nafisa> če je kaj boljša
<kubanc> prov pasalo ji bo
<kubanc> nafisa ne name pozabt :D
<kubanc> nazgala ga je..
<alyosha> pička je zmagala
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pff
<kubanc> to je zato, ke je sproti stango mazala
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> tip je neki taktiziral reveč
<nafisa> ja
<alyosha> lool
<nafisa> huda je
<nafisa> čist vesela
<alyosha> jaz bi bil tudi
<alyosha> za 50k
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz bi bil vesel za 50€.DD
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<nafisa> jst bi tut mela 50.000 €
<nafisa> haha, berlusconija sploh ni blo na sodišče
<nafisa> pobit tako drhal
<kubanc> :)
<alyosha> danes so samo določli datum
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj so ze uciraj povedali njegovi odveniki
<alyosha> da njega danes ne bo:D
<nafisa> ahjej
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: a nena gnome 3 "uradno: izide cez ene 4h? :)
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ to pa ne bi vedu..praši christooss_ on je avtor novice :>
<Kami_> aja sm mislo da si ti :>
<Kami_> samo "c" vido :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ne.. :)
<BigWhale> andrejz, si tle?
<BigWhale> meh, ni ga
<alyosha> ma kjeci CrazyLemon
<alyosha> nič u šoli danes?:D
<miha> kje je CrazyLemon  :)
<nafisa> o, miha :)
<alyosha> ja če je Lemon je doma:D
<miha> oo nafisa
<BigWhale> sponsorship deneid
<BigWhale> meh!
<BigWhale> those bastards!
<BigWhale> ;>
<alyosha> ke pedri:D
<alyosha> kdo noče bit sponzor?
<nafisa> sam res
<nafisa> ko italjani
<nafisa> :D
<BigWhale> Canonical mi noce sponzorirat Ubuntu developer summita
<BigWhale> ce hocem v tistem hotelu spat me bo kostal 120 EUR na noc :>
<alyosha> pfff
<alyosha> kaj je to mona 7*
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> al so u portorozu?:DD
<nafisa> drage igrce se greš
<BigWhale> v budimpesti je
<nafisa> a to kak hotel, k, pahor noter spi?
<nafisa> :D
<BigWhale> zanima me ce so andreju odobril
<alyosha> u Budimpešti 120€ na noč?
<alyosha> kašen je to hotel res
<BigWhale> al bova skupi bunkala v hostelih :>
<alyosha> je res no da enopostelna soba verjetno'
<BigWhale> 120 EUR na noc niti ni tolk zlo velik
<BigWhale> regular rate je cca 160
<alyosha> ma kako ne
<alyosha> ja ma je hotel fancy potem
<alyosha> 5*
<BigWhale> ja
<alyosha> še pri nas dobiš za ta denar
<alyosha> ahh nisi ti kar tako:p
<nafisa> saj lahko skupi v isti postli spita, no
<alyosha> 4* kašen se bolj  splača
<alyosha> so hudi hoteli in cene kr bolj primirne
<BigWhale> ja jest ne bom tam spal
<alyosha> jz sem bivši turistični delavec:p
<BigWhale> jest bivsi turist
<BigWhale> :>
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> turist je bit lepše:D
<nafisa> ne vem
<zdobersek> odvisno, kje delas
<zdobersek> ce delas na ladji, pol ti ni slabo.
<alyosha> ja samo odvisno kaj delaš:D
<alyosha> lahko te nategujejo 12 15h
<alyosha> pol nimas kaj dosti od cruzanja:D
<alyosha> pa tudi baje da pred leti je blo dosti bolše plačano
<alyosha> zdj dobiš slabo na ladji
<zdobersek> je res, sam placa ni slaba, plus mas neki res fraj cajta
<alyosha> sem hotu jz it samo za nekih 800€ res nebi šow
<zdobersek> sem gledu na national geographicu dokumentarno serijo o teh ljudeh
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> "o teh ljudeh"
<alyosha> :DD
<zdobersek> jah no
<alyosha> sj ne:D sliši se samo tko
<alyosha> smešno:d
<alyosha> jepa bla ena kolegica in en kolega pred leti
<zdobersek> mja, se res :)
<alyosha> ma to 10 let nazaj lahko
<alyosha> so pa takrat zasluzli dobro
<nafisa> glavno, da je krompir pa korenje
<alyosha> tip je delal res ko zival 2 tedna mislim da
<alyosha> do amerike
<alyosha> in pol je u ameriki 2 mesca zivel
<alyosha> tko bolj skromno
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> ok, v tistem dokumentarcu je blo vse velik boljs
<zdobersek> so mel na koncu tak svoje partije pa to
<alyosha> je pa itak ful odvisno za koga greš delat
<alyosha> za katiro firmo
<alyosha> letos sem jaz vozu enega tega kao animatorja
<alyosha> smo Å¡li iskat na brnik ljudi
<alyosha> za eno ladjo ko je u koper
<alyosha> prihajala
<alyosha> samo taka res majhna pa boga
<alyosha> in je reku da je grozno gor
<alyosha> samo ti pravim to res una neka socjalna ladica
<alyosha> francoska firma
<alyosha> to ko si ti gledal je bla kasna royal caribean
<alyosha> ladje kot se zagre:D
<alyosha> maš več gor kot mamo mi u korpu:D
<alyosha> kopru
<alyosha> :D
<miha> http://apina.biz/39726.jpg
<Seniorita> http://apina.biz/39726.jpg
<nafisa> korenjčekkkkk
<nafisa> :D
<zdobersek> dober za ociiii
<zdobersek> radi ga imajo zajckíííííí
<zdobersek> ti pa so dobríííí pecenííííííí
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ma, jst si korenje kuham
<zdobersek> fuj.
<nafisa> pa krompirček
<nafisa> s solato bo super
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<nafisa> firefox po slovensko pomeni ognjena lisička :D
<christooss_> nafisa ne pa ne
<nafisa> pol pa lisjak
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> Å¡e vedno ne
<christooss_> to je panda
<christooss_> in ne lisica :)
<nafisa> jst sem pa lezbijka
<nafisa> kresnica drugače po slovensko, če je napisano v angleščini
<christooss_> good for you
<nafisa> sam saj je vseen
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ kle? tist search Å¡e vedno bl slabo dela..ne vem kaj ga matra
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<christooss_> nafisa lej kako sta fletni http://firefoxlive.mozilla.org/
<christooss_> :)
<Seniorita> FirefoxLive.org
<christooss_> čiv buc bav
<nafisa> christooss_, PREDVSEM STA DOLGOČASNI
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/zenica-prekinila-medmrezno-povezavo-med-gruzijo-in-armenijo/254778
<Seniorita> Ženica prekinila medmrežno povezavo med Gruzijo in Armenijo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> jao
<alyosha> kjesi CrazyLemon
<alyosha> kam se skrivaš
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> eome mona
<CrazyLemon> kjes ti
<alyosha> eo mona doma:D
<alyosha> kdo te je mew slovenčino na ekonomskI?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> butinar
<alyosha> aa:D
<alyosha> sem mislu da je bla smajla
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mam instrukcije u torek:D
<alyosha> na ekonomski kr:D
<alyosha> niso kar tako te prof. mona
<alyosha> ma eno prosto uro...in ma tačas inštrukcije u šoli
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> privat instrukciej:D
<alyosha> moram rebootat router da prime MAC blokada:D
<alyosha> brb
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> jebeš tako blokado
<CrazyLemon> če moraš rebootat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<alyosha> sm tu?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ?
<alyosha> ma pizda nevem zakaj ampak ko ga dodam u MAC filter
<alyosha> je use ql samo ne prime dok ne resetira on al pa router
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> eee CrazyLemon kaj uni tam u mlinčku
<alyosha> panini
<alyosha> majo od zjutraj ze
<alyosha> al majo nek urnik?
<alyosha> ju3 grem tam zjutraj:D
<CrazyLemon> od zjutraj že
<alyosha> nice
<alyosha> neveš pa kašne so kombinacije
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu jutri :D
<alyosha> ehh:p0
<alyosha> sj jz bom nakoncu jedu krof ze vem:D
<alyosha> z kremo pa čokolado:D
<CrazyLemon> niso tako dobri ti ki majo gor čokolado
<CrazyLemon> nimajo dobre čokolade..preveč dajo gor..pa še ni tako mehka kot od don dona :)
<alyosha> ma ql je ql
<alyosha> uni od dondona pa niso dobri krofi
<alyosha> msilim tko
<alyosha> tej od mlinotesta so bolši
<CrazyLemon> meni pa so :)
<alyosha> sj niso slabi uno ful
<alyosha> tko ko uni
<alyosha> 5 minut
<alyosha> uni majhni
<alyosha> uni so zanič
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/32476_1utwd/krofi.jpg
<BigWhale> tits or gtfo
<nafisa> kaj je s tettami?
<alyosha> no no nafisa te bi tudi prošlI:D
<nafisa> tp so moji krofi
<nafisa> medve z mamo delali
<t3ch> zay ko sem poglejo krofe bi se pojedo kakega. :)
<nafisa> hehe, t3ch
<alyosha> jz bi kr usakega po enega
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> pop tv
<nafisa> kraveeeeeee
<nafisa> hodeče pleskavice
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> alyosha, nosiš kaj tangice? :P
<alyosha> hehe nič ne:p
<zdobersek> !translate en sl enunciate
<alyosha> kaj kdo ve kje prenašajo barco?
<Seniorita> Odkrit
<zdobersek> alyosha: na poptv.si semizdi
<alyosha> na pop je manchester
<alyosha> :/
<nafisa> popplus.si
<alyosha> nimamo mi za popplus:p
<alyosha> pa tudi če bi mel jim nebi dal
<alyosha> smrdljivcem
<nafisa> tu jst dam svoj acc.?
<alyosha> mam t2
<alyosha> aja online? kaj majo online?
<alyosha> samo itak ne moram gledat sem m islu dat snemat tekmo
<nafisa> mogoče
<nafisa> aja
<alyosha> tko da bi mogu na programu najt nekje
<alyosha> :/
<nafisa> poglej mal tv spored
<alyosha> lih gledam:p
<zdobersek> aloysha, bo ze torrent
<nafisa> ne poznam the Å¡portnih kanalov ...
<alyosha> jah na hrvatski je
<alyosha> samo pomoje bojo zatemnili
<alyosha> lopovi
<alyosha> samo tej Å 1 pport tv in usi tej kao slovenski Å¡portni kanali mona
<alyosha> niti en ne prenaša nobene tekme
<alyosha> ko so bogi
<zdobersek> to itak sam cerkev zatemnjuje! fuj t2!
<zdobersek> alyosha: prtoz se v nedelo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1106-1: NSS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1106-1
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> v družini se prtož
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> saši bom napisal pritozbo
<alyosha> pa naj ona posreduje
<alyosha> samo je ni online zdj
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ja, bo pr pasjonu povedala
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1105-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1105-1
<nafisa> ta mi je moj nickname ukradu
<nafisa> vsaj inicialke
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1106-1: NSS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1106-1
<nafisa> miha ... zakaj senjorita ni pepelka??
<Mikoar> senjorita se lepse cuje
<zdobersek> senjoRITA
<zdobersek> zato
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1107-1: x11-xserver-utils vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1107-1
<nafisa> kaj ko bi bla lepeTETTEP
<nafisa> TETTE?
<nafisa> sasa84, tule majo neki zate
<nafisa> mislim, da alyosha
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> elow
<nafisa> alyosha, tvoj Å¡tedilnik bom uporablaaa
<nafisa> ah, ne užge ... qurz
<sasa84> alyosha, kaj me rabiš ;)
<nafisa> po moje ploščice sortira
<nafisa> al pa un fuzbal gleda
<sasa84> možn ja :P
<nafisa> barca spila
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> kubanc je nazaj :D
<kubanc> seveda
<kubanc> ;)
<sasa84> oooooo ;)
 * sasa84 uščipne kubanc 
<kubanc> lol
<sasa84> :D
<kubanc> ti ga pa tud pihnes :D
<hruske> men že ne.
<sasa84> neeee, jst že ne :P
<sasa84> hruske, sorči...
<hruske> :)
<hruske> bla.
<sasa84> bom drugč še tebe uščipnla, če že pihnt ne morm :P
<hruske> ne sej ne rabiš. :)
<sasa84> čist mal? :P
<kubanc> ma ti ga kr uscipn, naj se ve zakaj se gre :D
<sasa84> looooooooooooooooooool
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> pa oreng a ne?
<sasa84> :P
<kubanc> seveda...
<kubanc> naj ve da tukaj ni prostora za Å¡alabajzerje
<kubanc> :)
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ajde, pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočk
<kubanc> ajde
<nafisa> bigi d vajl je pršu nazaj
<kubanc> folk mejte se
<kubanc> L.P.
<CrazyLemon> Ogledi Prispevkov?
<CrazyLemon> 13.022
<CrazyLemon> to je pa kr lepa cifra :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> tu?
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> NE
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ze ves kaj ti bom reku:D
<alyosha> moram useeno veš:p
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..vem pa da je NE dobr odgovor na vse :D
<alyosha> dobro so se ti odrezali ukrainci:DD
<alyosha> samo 5 so jih fasali:D
<alyosha> ahh NE sploh ni dober odgovor n ause
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> naprimer lahko te nafisa praša če te malo zbiča
<CrazyLemon> jah jebiga..barca je barca :)
<alyosha> ti bi pa ne reku:D
<alyosha> reku sem jaz tebi
<alyosha> wes kko mi je zaw da ni blo tekme na t2
<alyosha> da bi snemal
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> sj bo kasen torrent kje hmalu da pogledaM:D
<nafisa> ej ej ej ... jst nobenga ne bičam
<alyosha> si gledal kaj
<nafisa> alyosha, kaj to nekej govoriš
<alyosha> niti CrazyLemon nebi zbičala?
<alyosha> jz bi ga pa:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> njega pa sploh ne bi
<nafisa> k je tok cortek
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> on si zasluzi najbolj od useh:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo ki njemu bi pasalo:D tko da nebi dosegli učinka
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> če bi bil sub pa bi prosil ... mogoče .-..
<nafisa> tko pa ni ...
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> scc pravilo
<nafisa> varno, razumno, sporazumno
<alyosha> kr uredu to pravilo:D
<nafisa> jo imaš v logotu kluba
<alyosha> pa res:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nestoj bit pameten človek!
<CrazyLemon> če bi te včeraj prašal kolko bo rezultat inter : schalke
<CrazyLemon> bi ti reku ma inter bo valjda zmagal
<alyosha> ma ja
<alyosha> reku sem
<CrazyLemon> kdo je ta schalke..prvič slišim
<alyosha> poglej na log
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> da inter nima za kurh
<alyosha> kruh
<alyosha> in ne slisim prvic za schalke! :D
<alyosha> jaz sem bundes liga drugače
<alyosha> Å¡e frizuro sem si pustu u stilu lige:D
<CrazyLemon> misliš v stilu bosanca iz nemčije?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> http://www.google.si/imgres?q=bundes+liga+frizura&um=1&hl=sl&sa=N&tbm=isch&tbnid=0doIq9fNWM1XcM:&imgrefurl=http://www.bulvarsport.hu/bulvarsport/minden_idok_legcikibb_bundesliga_frizurai___fotok&ei=NNScTaL_D47tObG7_YUH&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=587&vpy=142&dur=3564&hovh=180&hovw=135&tx=103&ty=100&oei=NNScTaL_D47tObG7_YUH&page=1&tbnh=165&tbnw=123&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&biw=1440&bih=691
<Seniorita> bundes liga frizura - Google Slike
<alyosha> that's me!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> grem js fringe gledat :)
<alyosha> ti tudi!
<alyosha> ke peder:D
<alyosha> ponavljas za mano:D
<alyosha> sj se malo
<alyosha> zdj kaze gole od barce:D
<CrazyLemon> so bli hudi?
<alyosha> ma 4i je bil hud
<alyosha> drugi tko
<alyosha> povprečni
<alyosha> usaj tko kar je tu pokazalo na hitro
<alyosha> tekmo moram najt nekje ju3
<alyosha> da gledam
<alyosha> ki vejetno je bla huda
<CrazyLemon> js sm vidu samo uno dolgo podajo
<alyosha> samo tudi tej
<alyosha> ukrainci so dali lep gol
<alyosha> malo posaran
<alyosha> ma lep
<CrazyLemon> un od stankoviča..unega bi lahko gledal nonstop :D
<alyosha> uni je bil pravi ja:D
<alyosha> Å¡e kko je tip nabil bombo
<alyosha> ne neki lagano taktično
<alyosha> ko da je supersayan:D
<CrazyLemon> ja :D direkt v gol je Å¡la..brez da se odbije enkrat
<CrazyLemon> ma goku je tip
<alyosha> sj:D
<nafisa> go barca
<nafisa> go barca
<alyosha> ewo zdj pejdi bo fringe cez 15s
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ou ou
<nafisa> go barca
<alyosha> jaz tudi hrem
<CrazyLemon> ok..lih da grem v dnevno
<alyosha> bbi gut
<CrazyLemon> ajdeee!
<alyosha> aaae
<nafisa> lepo se mejta
<nafisa> :*
<alyosha> nafisa lepo se imej
<alyosha> joj bom zardel no:p
<nafisa> _*
<nafisa> :*
<nafisa> ne povedat punci :D haha
<alyosha> nebom ne se bo jezila:DD
<alyosha> ajde zdj pa res Å¡ibam
<alyosha> noč
<alyosha> ***
<nafisa> nočkooo
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> penal je biu
<bogdanov> ceprov mufc
<bogdanov> je biu bolsi nimas kej
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-07
<bogdanov> theee warriors wayy
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> je kr ok ane :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kokr je narjen je kr kul ja
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> jah
<CrazyLemon> podarjenemu konju
<CrazyLemon> se ne gleda v Å¡upak
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> Serbia - Kup
<bogdanov>  01:16	April 6
<bogdanov>  FT	Vojvodina Novi Sad	1 - 0	FK Sloboda Point Sevojno
<bogdanov>  FT	Red Star Belgrade	1 - 0	Partizan Belgrade
<bogdanov> MNOGO SMO JACI
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1340773/
<Seniorita> Elektra Luxx (2010) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> uff ta "bjonda" je men tko huda
<bogdanov> tip
<bogdanov> sej napaliv haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma stari
<CrazyLemon> kjerkoli jo vidim
<CrazyLemon> je uff :D
<CrazyLemon> v californication seriji igra odvetnico
<CrazyLemon> to je Å¡ele..uff :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.joblo.com/video/player.php?video=carlagugino_californication_bra       lej jo milfico :D
<Seniorita> Carla Gugino's Hot Bra Scene - CALIFORNICATION - JoBlo Video
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> a boš reku da ni dobra al kaj :D
<bogdanov> dobra
<bogdanov> al ja volim gareee
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> jah si vidu video? :D
<bogdanov> nism
<nafisa> tko
<bogdanov> aj na videu
<bogdanov> crna
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> na pokru sem si zdajle prslužla 1.050 $
<nafisa> v 15ih minutah
<nafisa> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ne tapravga
<bogdanov> dnarja
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> žal
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<bogdanov> jebes to
<CrazyLemon> virtualno si bogata!
<nafisa> sam raje tkole preko neta s folkom Å¡pilam ...
<CrazyLemon> takoj si kupi en otok!
<CrazyLemon> pa dva ferrarija!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> so me vabl v bratislavo
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> pa zdaj v novo gorico
<bogdanov> tim jst povedu fix
<nafisa> na te turnirje
<bogdanov> dons k sm zadev
<bogdanov> celtic
<bogdanov> +1
<nafisa> pa kaj naj jst tam delam
<bogdanov> barcelona +1
<bogdanov> motherwill 2ka
<bogdanov> legia
<bogdanov> 2ka
<bogdanov> fix
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> 5 notr 130vn
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> pol je taka srečna luna zdajle
<nafisa> morm priznat, da kdaj bi raje v kazinoju spilala za cente ...
<nafisa> iz dveh vloženih € sem dobila ven 45 1x
<nafisa> to je blo edinokrat
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> u kazinojih
<bogdanov> zero spil
<bogdanov> 21 dva dva
<bogdanov> seka
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> takrat sem prvič blackjack-a špilala
<nafisa> me je direktor ene zavarovalnce naučil
<CrazyLemon> a si ga pol povabla na gang bang?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> ne
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> nemors tko
<bogdanov> z mojo bodoco
<bogdanov> govort
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zakaj ne? a si je ne bova delila? :(
<nafisa> zdajle se mi je pa zaletelo
<bogdanov> ja no ok
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazy sam samo jst in ti in ona!
<CrazyLemon> aja bogdanov da tkoj razčistiva...brez sabljanja!!
<bogdanov> sm mislu
<bogdanov> davs ti u sred
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..js sm vedno zadnja lokomotiva
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> in potem sklenemo krog
<nafisa> ljolj
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> ena pametna beseda
<bogdanov> kva paj ta
<bogdanov> jelena karleusa
<bogdanov> grdaaa
<bogdanov> fakkk
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAhHNCfA7NI
<bogdanov> :SSS
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Alexandra Stan - Mr Saxobeat (Official Video)
<CrazyLemon> ta bjonda pa bo moja žena
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> pa una črna tudi
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> to sm ze jst skoz dav
<bogdanov> ok nj ti bo
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> nema veze če ma kilometrino punca
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> poligamija! :o
<bogdanov> haha :))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> tako je nafisa !
<bogdanov> kok mas ti kilometrine
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> ne sprašuj :D
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> vlasnik
<nafisa> nočeš vedet :D
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> dve bi mel...k bi se menjali ..ena bi bila v kuhinji..druga v kopalnici..pol bi pa obe bili v spalnici :))
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> dirty poetry
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ves za ksno pciwlan kartico da ma dobr signal
<bogdanov> dobro anteno
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> če hočeš zvedet ... vpraš na privat
<nafisa> ampak res ...
<CrazyLemon> poglej na wlan-slo
<nafisa> če nisi preveč nežna dušica
<CrazyLemon> neki takega je forum
<CrazyLemon> pametn folk je gor
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> crazy mah morm jutr nabavt
<CrazyLemon> ne ni to ta
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<bogdanov> nafisa te amo mucho :*
<nafisa> o, ki lepo
<CrazyLemon> pizda folk mel res hud forum
<CrazyLemon> o wlanu
<CrazyLemon> pa so ga  zgleda zaprli
<CrazyLemon> in majo sam Å¡e trgovino :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://www.wifihr.net/modules.php?name=Content&pa=list_pages_categories&cid=10
<Seniorita> WiFiHR homepage - Content
<CrazyLemon> kle si poglej
<nafisa> ostalo maš pa na slo-tech :D
<CrazyLemon> oz ne kle gledat ker sta sam 2 pci kartici :D
<CrazyLemon> sam reš škoda za wlan-sat forum
<bogdanov> nevem cebo lovil
<Sky[x]> :)
<bogdanov> wrt160nl
<bogdanov> pa pci z 3dbi
<bogdanov> u drug stuk
<CrazyLemon> a se jo da odšraufat? antenco na pci kartici ?
<bogdanov> itak
<CrazyLemon> k če se da pol sam dokupiš novo antenco
<CrazyLemon> 6 al pa 9dbi
<CrazyLemon> sam k 9dbi je res...fajn velika :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tiste k sm js gledal so bile kr cca. 40cm :D
<bogdanov> ma sj to ni vazn
<nafisa> Sky[x] se spet neki smeje
<bogdanov> vazn da lovi dobr
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> skyx bacje
<nafisa> ej, Sky[x] ... lih prej sem brala pošto na FB ... k si me hotu dodat ... pa sem te napadla, kdo di :D
<nafisa> di == si
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://shop.wlan-antene.net/wlan-antena-dipole-360st-9dbi-antena-za-linksys-routerje-p-207.html?osCsid=f0135a84f6c2e495bfb23c1ae9918e41
<Seniorita> Wlan Antena Dipole 360� 9dbi Antena Za Linksys Routerje - Dipol-9-rp-tnc - Wlan Antene - Tehni�ni
<CrazyLemon> neki takega sm js gledal ko sm razmišljal o tem :D
<nafisa> kabl potegnit pa je
<bogdanov> crazy sm imu to ja
<bogdanov> sj laptop
<bogdanov> lovi signal
<bogdanov> ampak svohh
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov če pa ta ne bo pošiljala signala
<CrazyLemon> si pa nabaviš tole http://shop.wlan-antene.net/wlan-antena-yagi-netus-16dbi-antena-5m-prikljucnega-kabla-p-211.html?osCsid=f0135a84f6c2e495bfb23c1ae9918e41
<Seniorita> Wlan Antena Yagi Netus 16dbi Antena z 5m Priklju�nega Kabla - Yagi-5m - Wlan Antene - Antena Je
<CrazyLemon> k boš mel tole anteno..pa si boš lahk še jajce speku v drugi sobi
<CrazyLemon> kok bo sevala
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nafisa nene :>
<bogdanov> sj bomo zrihtal :>
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a sky te je pecal na FBju? :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> pa na gmailu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> a res.. očitno si mu res všeč :D
<nafisa> to že več ko eno leto nazaj :D
<bogdanov> http://lyricstranslate.com/files/Ana%20Kokic.jpg
<bogdanov> crazy zatebe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ufffff
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde pipl
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> nočko, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> bogdanov, kwa zdej
<nafisa> spet staviš
<nafisa> ?
<nafisa> barcelona
<nafisa> barcelona
<nafisa> haha ... našla sem inštalacijo od mandrive na disku :D
<nafisa> aha aha
<nafisa> sem vedla, da tuki tud
<nafisa> en kueščn mam, če je kdo priseben kle
<BigWhale> ja?
<nafisa> aja ... ko priklopim na laptopa ekran ... kako naredim, da bi takoj začel delat ... ne šele čez pol ure, ko se bo spomnil pa da bi delal?
<nafisa> mogoče veš, BigWhale ?
<nafisa> pač ... na winsih sem pritisnila Fn pa ekrančka ... pa se mi je prikazalo uno, k je blo na laptopu, tud na LCDju ... tuki pa ... ko začne delat, je del slike pač na laptopu, pol pa na LCDju
<nafisa> priklopljenega imam nekej časa ... pa ko se spomne ... podaljša desktop še na LCD ... nikakor pa ne znam, da bi takoj to nrdilo, kakor priklopim ... al pa da bi iz laptop ekrana prestavila sliko na LCD
<nafisa> če nisem preveč zakomplicirala :D
<nafisa> oj, drejč
<andrejz> oj
<BigWhale> nafisa, nevem... jest mam skoz dva ekrana vklopljenega
<BigWhale> andrejz, a so teb rekl kdaj bos zvedel da si accepted? :)
<andrejz> ne
<nafisa> sva z andrejz -em neki porajtala
<BigWhale> matr so organizirani
<nafisa> približn
<nafisa> pač ...
<andrejz> bom probal še malo zlobirat, če se bo dalo ;)
<BigWhale> Ja rec, da bos se enga svercal v sobi al pa neki :>
<andrejz> :P
<nafisa> jst sem zdaj sestavila ta mail ...
<nafisa> a še kaj takega dopišem?
<nafisa> da bi blo zelo lepo, da bi bla ta opcija noter?
<andrejz> vpraš jih, če so prfukneni, to vedno pomaga :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> a to je uno z "lešniki"?
<andrejz> ja napiši, da bi tebi ful prav pršlo
<nafisa> ja ... pa da mam cimrco pa sošolke, k bi tud prov pršlo?
<nafisa> če več žensk omenim ... misliš, da bo kaj pomagal? :P
<BigWhale> kak mail? wha?
<andrejz> sem rekel, da naj razvijalcem mail pošlje
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> nto that it helps
<BigWhale> :>
<andrejz> zakaj pa ne? v power managerju ima 3 mo
<andrejz> možnosti (izklop zaslona, suspend pa hibernate)
<andrejz> do nothing ne bi smel biti te
<andrejz> težak za implementirat
<andrejz> pardon, ž / enter me jebe
<BigWhale> mislim
<BigWhale> tega ne trdim
<BigWhale> da ne bi blo tezko
<BigWhale> return();
<BigWhale> bodo mogl not napisat
<BigWhale> v eno funkcijo
<BigWhale> al pa kej
<BigWhale> mene resno skrbi 'the future of linux desktop'
<andrejz> aja gnome 3.0 pa to
<BigWhale> mah gnome
<BigWhale> unity
<BigWhale> pa crappy 3D support
<BigWhale> ce bi lahko bi nvidio, intel in amd tepel z enim velkim kolom
<nafisa> ok, sam da mene ne
<BigWhale> mah, teb bi se pasal... brez veze :>
<nafisa> tak ... poslano
<nafisa> madona, znam nakladat
<nafisa> BigWhale, k ne veš, kako kazen sem zadnjič dobila :S
<BigWhale> vceri sem si pogledal launchpad interface za prevajanje
<BigWhale> stvar je ful fajn v bistvu
<nafisa> bi raje bonbončke po barvah sortirala
<BigWhale> ne rabis morit folku s po editorji pa z svnjem pa commitanjem in nevem kaj se vse
<andrejz> ja še kakšno leto pa bo launchpad prav super :)
<nafisa> ja, to si gledal tam na strani, ne?
<BigWhale> ja
<nafisa> ja, ni tko napačno
<BigWhale> nic grem ven gledat kako ograjo rihta... da nau kej narobe naredu :>
<nafisa> to pa le
<nafisa> ;^)
<nafisa> a se da na desktopu nrdit menjavo fotk v ozadju iz lastne mape?
<jodlajodla> oo
<nafisa> Å¡ele 10 je ura???
<nafisa> hahahahaha
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8YoOJOm6zg&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Če se Polulam Nate
<teardrop> lo
<kubanc> hey
<nafisa> ljolj
<nafisa> jaz želim si le ... ša-la-la-la-la-la-la-la ... plesati na soncu ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<kubanc> nafisa, stop drinking :P
<kubanc> ple-ple ple-sati na soncu :D
<nafisa> andrejz, odgovor sem dobila
<nafisa> naj si dam gnome 3 gor
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> Now, if you use gnome 3.0.0 packages, upower detects if the lid is
<nafisa> closed and an additional monitor is attached and does not suspend. If
<nafisa> we can detect additional hardware and do the correct thing, then
<nafisa> that's much better that just adding yet another UI control.
<nafisa> I think Ubuntu either needs to ship the latest packages, or backport
<nafisa> the feature into 10.10.
<kubanc> jst bi z gnome 3 se mal pocakal...
<nafisa> brez zamere ... ampak jst tud
<nafisa> pa lih sem si tole gor dala 2 meseca nazaj ...
<kubanc> ce bi ze moral kaj instalirati bi si raje isntalirat novi ubuntu
<kubanc> 11.06
<kubanc> al 11.04
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> 06, ja :D haha
<nafisa> muahahaha
<kubanc> _D
<kubanc> :)
<kubanc> nafka, pa ti mas tudi bols švoh racunalnik, tko da gnome3 iz štarta že odpade...
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> U moji glavi igra čist en mejhn radio, v moji glavi igra čist en mejhn radio, v moji glavi igra, da svet s elepše vrti, pazim na njega da mi ne pregori.
<kubanc> :)
<kubanc> samo daje mali petek ;)
<kubanc> jihaaaaaa
<kubanc> jiha ji ha ha :D
<nafisa> hajdemo u planine, jer tamo nema zime :D
<nafisa> ljolj
<kubanc> bolje biti pijan, nego star :P
<nafisa> js  bi Pepelko :'(
<kubanc> z cevelckom al brez? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<miha> dan
<napsy> se kdo spozna na javascript?
<CrazyLemon> not me! thats for sure :D
<napsy> ah kul, hudo
<napsy> nevermind, ze mam :-)
<napsy> tale javascript je kr fleksibilna zival
<napsy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/881515/javascript-namespace-declaration
<Seniorita> Javascript Namespace Declaration - Stack Overflow
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ustvarjaš v JS ? :)
<napsy> neki za sluzbo morm :-)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: errr kak je link za ono google groups skupino?
<uni4dfx> stari Windows 7 je zakon
<uni4dfx> dejansko ne dobi BSOD v virtualcu
<uni4dfx> fantastičen napredek s strani microsofta
<kubanc> kako mislis stari windows 7?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> mislu je 'stari, windows 7 je "zakon"'
<christooss__> ban uni4dfx k ni slovnično pravilno napisal :)
<christooss__> kolk maš slovenščino
<christooss__> dva
<uni4dfx> mel sm jo 4 :D
<uni4dfx> al 3
<uni4dfx> tm nek
<christooss__> :)
<uni4dfx> pr prfoksi pri kateri ni mel noben Å¡e nikol 5
<uni4dfx> christooss__ a maš že kako idejo glede sambe? :D
<christooss__> nisem čist dojel kako ti to misliš skup spacat
<christooss__> kaj sploh hočeš
<CrazyLemon> napsy zakaj ga zavajaš? :D
<christooss__> CrazyLemon lol
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> res partija style :)
<CrazyLemon> hm? :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ssshhh :D
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<christooss__> :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: koga? :)
<christooss__> jst sm mislu da ciljaš na mail
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ napsy ja na mail ciljam
<CrazyLemon> poslal si ga na info
<christooss__> no evo
<napsy> CrazyLemon: a se lahka pridruzi oni skupini, a je odprta za vse?
<napsy> ker ce je potem ne vem zakaj sprasuje
<CrazyLemon> tam pa debata NE poteka
<CrazyLemon> ampak poteka na google group
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> ja vem sam ce ma kak predlog ga lahka na mail napise
<CrazyLemon> jah če je že napisal mail na naslov od tiste skupine...se je očitno že pridružu :)
<christooss__> jst sm res mislu, da ga zavaja s tem da predloge sprejemamo :)
<napsy> aja
<napsy> no pol pa tk vse lepo in prav :)
<CrazyLemon> mitja je drugač prevajalec :)
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> markotaz bi lahk tudi povabli..on ustvarja neki z wordpressom ...matr bo to ena zmešnjava ratala :D
<christooss__> dost
<napsy> sam da bo na koncu raztur
<napsy> pa lahka kak party naredimo
<napsy> :-)
<napsy> pa counter itd.
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> jst sm za to, da se nardi en 404 error page pa je
<christooss__> namest novic :)
<napsy> heh
<napsy> :D
<christooss__> sam mora bit v wordpressu :P
<christooss__> CMS pa to
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ neki takega http://ludni.ca/404.html     ? :D
<Seniorita> File not found!
<christooss__> awesome
<christooss__> Å¡toparski vodnik referenca FTW!!!!
<napsy> haha lol
<napsy> kok zatezi stran
<yang2> a ma kdo idejo kako z "ufw" firewallom nardit port forwarding ?
<yang2> kukr berem se da samo allow pa deny
<miha> firewall mora spustit skoz, routanje pa pol kje drugje?
<christooss__> yang sudo ufw allow proto tcp from 192.168.0.2 to any port 22
<christooss__> any pomoje lahk spremeniš na ip na katerega hočeš routat
<christooss__> oz ne :P
<christooss__> kurc tukile poglej
<christooss__> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<Seniorita> Firewall
<christooss__> masqureada je magic word :)
<christooss__> sam res cinizem :) ufw = Uncomplicated Firewall
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t462987
<Seniorita> Francija prepoveduje zgo&#353;&#269;eno obliko gesel @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> le kam gre ta svet
<christooss__> u pizdo materno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> lol sej niso resni
<uni4dfx> also kako bojo dokazal da je hash value :D
<uni4dfx> lahko majo pač uporabniki taka gesla
<CrazyLemon> to že
<CrazyLemon> ampak nima vsak uporabnik "takega" gesla
<CrazyLemon> in se hitr vidi :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<christooss__> CrazyLemon lahk rečeš, da maš ful izobražene uporabnike
<christooss__> pa nej se jebajo
<uni4dfx> točno tako
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<alyosha> ma di si CrazyLemon
<alyosha> kaj ima?:D
<CrazyLemon> ma evo me mudel!
<alyosha> k pr norcih:D
<alyosha> siwidu ti virus pri Fringe učiraj:DD
<CrazyLemon> fringe je kul
<alyosha> ql je ql
<CrazyLemon> ko sm gledal trailer kako leto nazaj
<christooss__> a fringe prva sezon a je nov del?
<alyosha> ma na popu je prva ja
<alyosha> ma kaj to je neki novega? nisem sploh pogledal na imdb kolko je sezon in tega
<CrazyLemon> se mi ni  zdel kul
<christooss__> 3 sezone
<alyosha> opa:D super:D
<christooss__> zakon je pol druga Å¡ele :)
<alyosha> ma tko..moraš pustit kaj je realno pa kaj ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hudo je čene ja:D
<alyosha> uni dr. psiho je najjači:D
<CrazyLemon> to ni nič novo je že krneki časa staro
<alyosha> ehh moram na kosilo
<alyosha> brb
<miha> http://i.imgur.com/6gdHw.jpg
<christooss__> lol fail
<christooss__> sem res mislu, da mi miška šteka sm mu pa kabl spodi :)
<christooss__> rofl CrazyLemon hud odgovor
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> dejmo analizirat link
<miha> Homer: I pay Homer tax.  Lisa: Home owner tax.
<CrazyLemon> jah če folk včasih res neumna vprašanja postavi
<christooss__> ok če pa se v linku (na forumu) ne vidi linka celga
<christooss__> če ga pa klinkeš ti pa itak ne odpre nič
<christooss__> ampak samo popup za install
<alyosha> mjao mjao
<alyosha> tipi bi pospravljali in urejali okolico hiše
<alyosha> pol bi pa fasado delali
<alyosha> weirdows
<alyosha> CrazyLemon boš prišu pomagat a?:D
<christooss__> fak zakva folk tolk časa odgovarja na SMS
<alyosha> neznajo tipkat:D
<christooss__> sej mogoče jim je pa sekular odrezal vse prste
<alyosha> hehe:D
<christooss__> vse je možno
<alyosha> čist vse:D
<alyosha> lahko jim je crazy ukradu telefon:D pa niti ne vejo da so dobili sms:D
<christooss__> ahaha
<christooss__> to je zdej najbolj verjetna opcija v moji glavi
<christooss__> Å¡e 22 minut pa se mi bo warcraft 2 zloudal
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> joooj kaj bomo kaj bomo
<alyosha> rabi se euree
<alyosha> tud $$$ al pa funte:D
<alyosha> se ne branim
<christooss__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opk4kskjgYo&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Congele água em 1 segundo!
<alyosha> jooooj familija nesposobna
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> bbl
<miha> !translate auto sl bunga bunga
<Seniorita> Obrestne mere
<miha> hehehe
<Mikoar> bunga bunga
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1624429
<Seniorita> STA: Berlusconijeva dekleta pojejo o bunga-bunga zabavah
<Mikoar> to je sigurno iz kakega zimbabveja
<miha> indonezijsko
<miha> :D
<miha> tolk da veste, pač bejbe dobijo obresti od druženja s papijem, oziroma bunga bunga
<miha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<kubanc> a je ze kdo kdaj instaliral Gemplus GemPC Key SmartCard Reader
<christooss__> zih ti ful pomaga če ti povem, da še nisem :)
<bogdanov> :D
<kubanc> :D
<christooss__> hudo warcraft se je zloudal
<christooss__> sweet
<miha> http://www.finance.si/308535/Pahor-Zakon-o-malem-delu-je-del-mozaika-nujnih-sprememb humorist
<Seniorita> Pahor: Naj vstane tisti, ki ima bolj�o re�itev - Finance.si
<kubanc> a mislte da bi ga mogu samo mountat?
<miha>  http://feeds.theonion.com/~r/theonion/daily/~3/HDKNWAfuCvw/
<Seniorita> Video Game Character Wonders Why Heartless God Always Presses Continue | The Onion - America's Finest News Source | Onion Radio News
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako se pogleda model USB naprave
<Mikoar> !translate auto sl maziti
<Seniorita> maziti
<Mikoar> !translate sr sl mazim
<Seniorita> Občevanje
<miha> !translate sr sl mila
<Seniorita> Zbiranje
<CrazyLemon> alyosha  mona
<CrazyLemon> miha mila = draga
<miha> :)
<miha> hvala crazy
<CrazyLemon> maziti pa pomeni cartati..oz božanje :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<alyosha> kva je CrazyLemon  moina
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si jedu sendvič?
<alyosha> ma sem kurac
<alyosha> u useh al paprika
<BigWhale> bojda je zdej sir popularen
<alyosha> al neki kuhan pršut al neko tako sranje
<alyosha> sir je the best!:D
<CrazyLemon> fffffujjjjj
<CrazyLemon> gaaaaaay
<CrazyLemon> beži straaaaan
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<alyosha> haha
<nafisa> smrdljiv sir z ličinkami
<alyosha> ja ma sir z salamo mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne samo sir
<alyosha> lol
<BigWhale> Kje sem ze slisal...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zakaj nisi jedu tuno?
<alyosha> niso meli
<alyosha> usaj jz nisem widu da bi meli
<nafisa> tuna
<nafisa> njama
<CrazyLemon> valda so meli
<alyosha> meli so dosti zanimivih dobrih
<alyosha> samo so usmradli z papriko
<BigWhale> "If god hates gay, why did he make us fabulous?"
<alyosha> paprike ne smem
<nafisa> jst sem zadnjič na bencinski vzela piščanec na žaru
<alyosha> BigWhale lol
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> "If god hates gay, why did he make us so fabulous?"
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> grem u vrtec
<BigWhale> bze
<CrazyLemon> če mi je zdej stara govorila da je tunin sendvič delala
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ja lahko so prodali use
<alyosha> odk sem jaz biw
<alyosha> ki nisem widu da bi meli pa sem pomoje use pogledaw
<nafisa> ajd, bigi, varno hodi v vrtec
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol nisi nič vzeu?
<CrazyLemon> js lih zdj biu v mercatorju in sm vzeu uno tvojo pico :D
<nafisa> ma, ke ti je delala panine s tuno?
<nafisa> :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<alyosha> no:D
<alyosha> in je ql?
<alyosha> meni je huda:D
<alyosha> samo mora bit topla
<alyosha> ko se shladi je nič
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sam js še čakam, da kužata dobim ... bemu ...
<CrazyLemon> ma ful je dobra.....tunino sm vzeu :D
<CrazyLemon> in ta pofukan FREENODE LAGIRA SO FUCKING MUCH
<CrazyLemon> da bi se jim mreža zrušla
<nafisa> joj, CrazyLemon ... ne morš tko, no
<nafisa> uuu, ramzy je na tv3
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/linux-razglasil-zmago-nad-microsoftom.html
<Seniorita> Linux razglasil zmago nad Microsoftom!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<alyosha> jz sme tu al nisem?:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon aja tuno si ti:D
<alyosha> kolko košta?
<CrazyLemon> ja ja...nism vidu nič bl pametnega tam
<CrazyLemon> neka rukola pa ne vem kaj ::D
<alyosha> ma ne ne meni je una najbolsa
<alyosha> Å¡unka sir gobe
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kužka dobiš?  bogi bdsm kužek :S
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kolko je koštala pica??:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha 3 pa par centov
<alyosha> uff
<alyosha> Å¡unka je 2,5
<alyosha> margerita je 2,2
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kak bi pa bil bdsm kužek?
<alyosha> ej nemoraš verjet:D
<nafisa> z bodicami pa tem?
<nafisa> ne Å¡tekam
<alyosha> malemu sem blokiraw MAC adreso ne:D
<CrazyLemon> ja ma je bolša ta :D
<CrazyLemon> dej grem jampat
<CrazyLemon> ker tole je fcked up
<alyosha> in tip je Å¡ow kupit now wlan adapter
<alyosha> .DDD
<nafisa> na, pa spizdi
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> lopov
<nafisa> pička smotana
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem ti reku da njega je za bičat:D
<alyosha> nafisa ti tudi ramseya gledaš:D
<alyosha> hud je tip ful:D
<alyosha> what the fuck is going on there:DD
<alyosha> you stupid fock
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> fock:D
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> tip je legenda res:D
<nafisa> jaaaaa
<alyosha> itak je dosti tudi Å¡ow
<alyosha> samo pomoje je tko po naravi on tam
<alyosha> tak
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sam eni pa tako zaverovani vase ...
<nafisa> polom
<alyosha> ma ta danes nmj
<alyosha> tip ramseyu reče kao
<alyosha> kaj ti več
<alyosha> veš
<alyosha> jaz vem bolše:D
<alyosha> a on ma eno nedelujočo restavracijo
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> ramsey pa 30 po svetu
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> pa Å¡e svojo oddajo ima
<alyosha> 2 3
<nafisa> pa rešu že nvm kolko kuhn
<alyosha> uni hell's kitchen
<alyosha> to zdj
<alyosha> pa Å¡e una ki j eprej bla
<alyosha> ko so bli 3 soniki
<alyosha> sodniki
<alyosha> america's first master chef
<nafisa> en kreten je kuhu kao po njegovih receptih
<alyosha> in nevem kolko knjig napisal in to
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<alyosha> in ga je skurcal dobro a?:d
<nafisa> men ne vem kolk debelih kuharskih knjig
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dela zdj?:D
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bo več laga
<nafisa> limun .... sad mi reci ... kak je teb bdsm kuža?
<CrazyLemon> če ne mu bom je.. neki :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne vem..to bomo vidli k dobiš kužka :D
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> si ču prej sem ti reku
<nafisa> aja, misliš to, k ga bom v ledr oblekla?
<alyosha> da sem malega sjebal:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sm vidu ja
<alyosha> si je Å¡ow kupit now wlan adapter
<CrazyLemon> mac pa to
<alyosha> ker kao uni je cedu.DD
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> tko da mam enega viška zdj:D
<alyosha> če kupi kdo:DD
<CrazyLemon> samo bo on tebe sjebal
<alyosha> in zdj tega sem mu tudi tkoj zaklenu
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ker si je kupu nov adapter = nov MAC
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma on neve da je ziv
<alyosha> pa ti pravim
<alyosha> tkoj sem čakal
<alyosha> da conecta
<alyosha> in sem mu zaklenu Å¡e teg
<alyosha> .DD
<alyosha> zdj se tam čudi
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> zdj mu bom predlagal da formatira
<alyosha> pol mu bom odklenu:D
<alyosha> uglavnem hud sem to je bistvo!
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> nafisa neki takega ja :D
<alyosha> pizda kaj tebi kaj jasno
<nafisa> ajjjaaaa
<alyosha> zakaj mam na wlanu
<alyosha> neko *
<alyosha> ampak ko pingam ta ip
<alyosha> kao
<alyosha> ni nič
<alyosha> in mac je in use
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomeni neko * :D
<alyosha> pa namesto imena
<alyosha> od pcja
<alyosha> je *
<nafisa> pičko je hotu napisat
<alyosha> in ma svoj
<alyosha> ip in mac in use
<alyosha> in ko pingam ta ip ki ga ma *
<alyosha> ni kao odgovora
<CrazyLemon> em..zbriši mu dhcp release
<alyosha> ja ma se bojim da mi sjebe kaj
<alyosha> ker ko pogledam
<alyosha> kao info
<alyosha> je kao dell zadeva
<alyosha> isto kot ko pogledam na mojem
<CrazyLemon> poglej mac
<alyosha> mac je drugačen
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je to tvoj laptop
<alyosha> to mi ni jasno
<alyosha> weird je
<CrazyLemon> si bil mogoče povezan direkt na router prek kabla ?
<alyosha> zdj sem ja
<alyosha> prek kabla
<alyosha> aaa
<alyosha> to bo
<CrazyLemon> eeee Å¡emso en
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> jebemte:D
<alyosha> pozabim jaz
<alyosha> da ko je kabal da je drugo
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> modrc morm oblečt :S
<alyosha> sem si kabel napeljaw ki dela bolse useeno
<alyosha> nafisa  ni treba ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> rajsi webcam prizgi:p
<CrazyLemon> Å¡eeemso!
<alyosha> dj Å¡efik ne seri:D
<CrazyLemon> a greš v nedeljo na referendum? :)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ker bi mogu it u tolmin
<nafisa> sem se že oblekla
<alyosha> in za našo posrano drzavo ne grem
<CrazyLemon> kaj lol ne
<CrazyLemon> ni to za našo državo
<CrazyLemon> to je za vse
<alyosha> in kaj bos ti dal?:D
<alyosha> da čujemo tvoje stalisce:D
<CrazyLemon> ma stari ne vem :D
<CrazyLemon> nočem da je zakon sprejet
<CrazyLemon> nočem pa niti da študentski servisi
<alyosha> proti bi ti
<alyosha> da se podpira naprej
<CrazyLemon> še naprej služijo mastne denarje
<alyosha> Å¡tudentske organizacije
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in si kupujejo diskače
<CrazyLemon> pa bazene
<CrazyLemon> etc
<alyosha> veš kolko ma šoup proračun?:D
<CrazyLemon> ma pusti ti proračun
<alyosha> 1mio mona!!!
<alyosha> in to si tipi razdelijo
<alyosha> za plače
<alyosha> in ostalo kar dajo kao
<alyosha> za neke zadeve
<alyosha> izvajajo te zadeve
<alyosha> njihove firme
<alyosha> !!!
<alyosha> jebemjih
<CrazyLemon> ma pusti ti to človek..glej kaj delajo uni v ljubljani
<CrazyLemon> kupli bacus
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> kupli tam neke bazene ne vem niti js kaj
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> in če daš proti bodo oni še naprej služili mastne pare
<CrazyLemon> a nemoreš dat za
<alyosha> ma bolše da za
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno
<CrazyLemon> ker pol bo še več brezposelnih in še manj bo zaposlenih za nedoločen čas
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da folk ne bo mogu niti kredit dobit da si kupi stanovanje
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> in bo vse saks
<CrazyLemon> z malim delom boš biu enak enemu tujcu k pride iz tunguzije
<alyosha> ma itak oboje je rupa
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> oboje sux
<alyosha> samo rajsi da sprejmejo
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> ne
<alyosha> da studentiskim org. poberejo use
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> smrdljivci eni
<CrazyLemon> rajši da ne sprejmejo
<CrazyLemon> in da popravijo zakon
<CrazyLemon> ter probajo srečo
<CrazyLemon> kdaj drugič :D
<alyosha> maa
<alyosha> pomoje bojo sprejeli no
<alyosha> samo sj itak referendum
<alyosha> ni zavezujoč:D
<alyosha> zakon pa je ze sprejet
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> eemmm...je ja :)
<alyosha> emmm ni ne:D
<alyosha> preberi si
<CrazyLemon> razn če ga vrhovno sodišče ne zavrne
<CrazyLemon> pol je zavezujoč
<alyosha> referendum NI zavezujoč
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ti si že mel pravo? :D
<alyosha> itak te pare ki se bojo porable za referendum
<CrazyLemon> no ko boš mel si tam poglej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> bi dali Å¡tudentom
<alyosha> in bi rešli
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> hm... jst instaliravam Gemplus GemPC Key SmartCard Reader driverje
<kubanc> nasel sem jih v paketu http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libccid
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Details of package libccid in hardy
<kubanc> samo, kako zdej vem da naprava deluje?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc a maš 8.04 ?
<kubanc> aja, pardon
<kubanc> 10.10
<CrazyLemon> pol iščeš v napačnem paketu
<alyosha> 8.04 mona kdo ma Å¡e to?:D
<CrazyLemon> 8.04 ma Å¡e vedno support :)
<kubanc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libccid
<alyosha> ja ma je staro kolko
<alyosha> 2008?
<Seniorita> Ubuntu -- Details of package libccid in maverick
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, isti je paket
<kubanc> ma tud podporo
<kubanc> - Gemplus GemPC Key
<alyosha> nafiso s5 pc jebe:D
<alyosha> boga
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kdaj boš šow popravit?:D
<CrazyLemon> kako veš? tako da vstaviš not ..kaj je to ? pcmcia ?
<kubanc> to je usb kljuc
<kubanc> ja fora je v tem, da mi virtualbox na najde USB-ja
<kubanc> torej, predvidevam da ne deluje
<CrazyLemon> če uporabljaš OSE
<CrazyLemon> pol je to normalno
<kubanc> mislis verzija virtualboxa da je OSE
<CrazyLemon> jp
<kubanc> mam USB support
<alyosha> pizda jz se moram poigrat malo z virtualboxom ne
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<Seniorita> VirtualBox/USB - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<alyosha> kaj lahko gor use sisteme daš?
<CrazyLemon> moraš se dodat v skupino vboxusers
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne moreš vse
<alyosha> kaj ne gre?
<CrazyLemon> os x ne gre če se prav spomnem
<alyosha> vidis ti
<alyosha> samo caki ta vbox ne
<alyosha> ti nardiš praw pc kao
<alyosha> virtualen
<alyosha> in ti odvzame del tama diska
<alyosha> in usega?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> ma ko maš ugasnjeno
<alyosha> dela use na polno
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<alyosha> aha aha
<CrazyLemon> sam diska še vedno nimaš :D
<alyosha> in tu zdj recimo
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> ma zdj da jz nardim now box
<CrazyLemon> tisto ti pač zaseden fixen oz. dinamičen prostor
<alyosha> kao
<alyosha> zbiram sam
<alyosha> kolko čega in kako?
<alyosha> al on določI?
<alyosha> kaj wine kašne da dam?
<kubanc> zdele sm se dodal
<kubanc> pa da vidmo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha izbiraš
<kubanc> haha, kot pricakovano
<kubanc> ucinek je isti... oz. nespremenjen
<kubanc> niti data usb-ja ne vidm
<CrazyLemon> si se logiral vn/not ?
<kubanc> jo
<kubanc> a mislis iz ubuntu-ja?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kašne wine da dam?
<CrazyLemon> pol neki narobe delaš :D
<alyosha> 7ko al xpje
<alyosha> al kaj:D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc iz ubuntuja ja..iz česa pa... win 95 ? :D
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ja sm mislil iz virtualboxa
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nič od tega :D    kaj ti bodo windowsi?
<kubanc> halo bre, al 2 OS-ja lavfam
<alyosha> pa tko
<alyosha> za testirat mi rabi
<CrazyLemon> ma nemoj bre..pa ti si cel hud :D
<alyosha> IE FF in to
<alyosha> u winih
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ne bodi sarkasticen
<kubanc> :P
<alyosha> hehe:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jah a maš dovolj rama za win7 ?
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> 3gb?
<alyosha> al 2
<alyosha> caki da widim
<CrazyLemon> ker pod 1gb niti ne sanjaj win7 da bo laufal kolko tolko normalno :)
<alyosha> 3gb
<CrazyLemon> meni takoj ko prižgem že kuri 1gb
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> mam jaz ql lapatopa:p
<nafisa> to ni res
<nafisa> kaj je s tem skypoom??? :'(
<nafisa> fu**ing internet ... stupid ********************************************
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/odkrili-naj-bi-jamskega-geja.html
<Seniorita> Odkrili naj bi 'jamskega geja' - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<CrazyLemon> tipi se guzli
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> že par tisoč let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> :))
<kubanc> sedaj pa deluje
<kubanc> :d
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ma nemoj! a res :))
<kubanc> seveda sarkazmius CrazyLemonus :P
<kubanc> :d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> lahko bi mel tak nick
<kubanc> :P
<CrazyLemon> nič punce in kubanc..grem js vn na vrt ..čilat in brat reklame :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> jao
<nafisa> kolk je pa punc kle?
<nafisa> jst pa alyosha ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> ja midve ja
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> a alyosha je zenska?
<nafisa> jao
<alyosha> crazy no je neki napol
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> crazy se je zmotil, pa je mislil da je na #cozmopolitan napisal :P
<CrazyLemon> aljošA
<CrazyLemon> sam puncam se ime konča na A
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> ninA
<CrazyLemon> uršA
<CrazyLemon> joškA
<CrazyLemon> !
<andrejz> IneS
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ni res
<kubanc> kaj pa saša
<alyosha> hahha to so une drugi razred:D
<kubanc> to je mosko in zensko ime
<nafisa> saša je lahko tudi moško ime
<CrazyLemon> ne priznavam imen kot so ines ter saša (moško ime)
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> a tebi je ime saša mona
<alyosha> .D
<CrazyLemon> ma tebi je ime saša mona!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> ljolj
<alyosha> dj dj ta crazy
<alyosha> CrazySasa
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bolše to kot CrazySisa kar si ti!!
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> pika stop konec igre js zmagal game over
<kubanc> sam maloo
<nafisa> nisi zmagaaaaaaaaalllllllllll
<nafisa> :P
<alyosha> wlda da ne
<alyosha> crazy ne zmaga:D
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/it/linux-praznuje-20-let.html
<Seniorita> Linux praznuje 20 let! - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo napisal novico ?
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFZTko2TXNY
<Seniorita> YouTube        - you stupid woman allo allo
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> idi idi se leči vani:D
<nafisa> ajde, napol poraženec
<nafisa> čao
<nafisa> vsi reklame gledajo
<nafisa> jao
<kubanc> katere?
<nafisa> ja une ... limunove
<kubanc> :s
<kubanc> ne morem brati iz kartice. kartice ni v citalniku
<kubanc> wtf...
<jodlajodla> oo
<nafisa> uu
<jodlajodla> ee
<nafisa> ii
<jodlajodla> mm
<nafisa> lll
<nafisa> :P
<jodlajodla> lol
<nafisa> katarina niza bisere na vrvico svoje ogrlice in zraven se smeji ...
<jodlajodla> ??
<nafisa> kingstoni
<nafisa> kocka je padla nate in nima smisla, da se mi upiraš!
<nafisa> ljolj
<kubanc> kaj rece zadnje pivo, ko ga spijes?
<Mikoar> kaj?
<nafisa> rigne?
<nafisa> nvm
<Mikoar> si me spomnla na borata ko riga
<nafisa> :)
<kubanc> i'll be back
<kubanc> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: [rešeno] Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<nafisa> rešeno ... nice
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: [rešeno] Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Slike vaših 3D namizij  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/1028/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ip ti ne dela :D
<kubanc> vem ja
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> a mas ksno resitev ?
<kubanc> :P
<CrazyLemon> a je tist conky?
<kubanc> ne
<kubanc> screenlet
<CrazyLemon> pol  ne :>
<kubanc> ja lej...
<kubanc> potem bo pac brez IP-ja
<kubanc> sej pomoje treba sam nastavit katero mrezno kartico naj vzame
<nafisa> papa
<BigWhale> bemti komplicirate s to integracijo forumov in web site-a
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kdo komplicira
<CrazyLemon> sj je simple..v teoriji
<BigWhale> uni k hocjo integracijo punbb in wordpressa oz katergakol CMSja
<BigWhale> k ga cist nic ne nucamo
<BigWhale> mislim, se noben ni argumentiral zakaj bi to nucal in kaksna korist bo
<CrazyLemon> em....kaj zdj nič ne nucamo?
<CrazyLemon> cmsja?
<BigWhale> integracije userjev punBBja in CMSja
<CrazyLemon> jah..da lahk komentirajo novice userji
<CrazyLemon> če bi že bile novice posebej
<Sky[x]> jao jao
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> a jst se mto sam predlog dal za to
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, sej ne bi ble... sej sem rekel, k se napise novica se nardi avtomatski post na forum
<BigWhale> in se tam komentira
<Sky[x]> ker če maš to dvoje skupej povezan maš mailing in še kej več lahko
<andrejz> a kdo pozna osebo "Sir drinksalot"?
<BigWhale> andrejz, no, not really
<Sky[x]> drgač pa en wordpress se postav pa je mir pa punbb forum ostane :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale se naredi avtomatski post na forum? jah pol ostane tko kot je zdej..napišeš post na forumu ta pa gre med novice pa je to to
<andrejz> v launchpadu se je registriral, pa me je zanimalo če ga kdo pozna ...
<andrejz> u vidim, da o strani debatirate ;)
<CrazyLemon> je pa potrebno Å¡e wiki updejtat ..sam fyi :)
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, kar se mene tice lahko tko ostane, sam je mau trapast no
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale jah..sj je enak kot ti govoriš......isti crap ti je a gre avtomatsko iz wp v forum...al iz foruma v wp
<andrejz> čak na forum napišeš potem pa se objavi na prvo stran, ki je v ?
<andrejz> aha wp bi bil spredaj
<BigWhale> andrejz, neki pac
<CrazyLemon> sam bo fcked up ker če oblikuješ v WP moraš odstranit oznake ter dodat bbkodo oz. preoblikovat tako da bo normalno zgledalo v forumu
<BigWhale> ker zdej ni content managementa
<CrazyLemon> ok..obstaja plugin za bbcode za wp
<CrazyLemon> tko da..recimo da je to 'rešeno' :)
<yang2> Ima kdo kaj pojma o malo naprednejsem php/html programiranju ?
<yang2> v povezavi z mysql po moznosti
<BigWhale> ja?
<BigWhale> ksn zihr me
<BigWhale> ma
<yang2> mas ti ?
<Sky[x]> yang2: povej
<BigWhale> nevem kolk naprednem
<yang2> ok
<BigWhale> ceprav v PHPju je tezko bit zlo napreden :
<BigWhale> :>
<yang2> rabil bi narediti samo en navaden seznam v stolpcih, pa da se lahko tist stolpec razvrsti glede na podatke ki so tam zapisani recimo od 0-9 pa od a-z
<yang2> pa recimo da se lahko online zadeva vnasa in sinhronizira z mysql
<yang2> nic pretresljivega skratka
<Sky[x]> poglej si
<Sky[x]> !googl jquery post
<Seniorita> Google Libraries API - Developer&#39;s Guide - Google Libraries API ... http://code.google.com/apis/libraries/devguide.html
<yang2> ma ne bom se drkal s tem, rad bi da mi en to nardi
<yang2> ce grem brat dokumentacijo bo trajal 3 dni predno bom kej naredil
<yang2> tole z APIjem pa java script je malo cudno
<yang2> jst znam v html nardit navadno tabelco, sam ne znam tko da bi se razvrscalo
<Sky[x]> yang2: pa jst ti nardim :)
<yang2> pa predno se spravim delat staticno to, bi rad imel ze v zacetku boljso resitev
<Sky[x]> proti plačilu :P
<yang2> ja povej na privat kolk bos racunal
<Grega> 300.000
<Grega> najmanj
<yang2> ja zimbabvejskih dinarjev ;)
<yang2> sej zdaj vas bodo studente lepo obdavcili pa boste delali kot vsi ostali drzavljani ;)
<Grega> na crno? :)
<yang2> haha
<yang2> ja kakorkoli
<yang2> al pa legalno za "sitne" pare
<Grega> mah, mene ne bo nekak prizadelo :)
<yang2> dobro ti si eden od tistih 10% srecnezev v sloveniji
<alyosha> eee ma kdo BB tu?
<alyosha> ta paket tudi bb na simobilu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<bobe__> ne gre to enostavno z apt-get ...?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mona .d
<alyosha> mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dj povej mi kje je kaka fotokopirnica
<CrazyLemon> razn gor na brolu :D
<alyosha> u Å¡alari tu
<CrazyLemon> joj ne mi Å¡alaro
<CrazyLemon> kaj je kaka v mercatorju ?
<alyosha> ne
<CrazyLemon> al pa Å¡parju ?
<CrazyLemon> tušu ? :D
<alyosha> pa kje je mercator
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mmm u sparju ni
<alyosha> tuš pa nisem siguren
<CrazyLemon> tukaj v civilizirani Å¡alari
<CrazyLemon> :))
<BigWhale> yang2, jest ti nardim za 200 EUR
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<alyosha> jaz nardim marsikaj za 200€:D
<CrazyLemon> za eno sortiranje?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> btw BigWhale ..ti je kaj odgovoril jože ?
<yang2> BigWhale: ni cudno, da si brezposelen
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa kaj ti je tezko it na brolo
<alyosha> al pa tu u salaro?
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ja, za en sestank se menva
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma ne bom Å¡ou na brolo samo za skopirat neki
<alyosha> pa tu prides u salaro mona
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a res..cool to :)
<alyosha> 3min od doma
<alyosha> 280 mimo ford nove
<alyosha> .:D
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, kako to mislis za eno sortiranje?
<BigWhale> on bi rad imel en web form za vnos podatkov in integracijo z bazo
<BigWhale> tud jest sem moral tri dni brat dokumentacijo za to
<BigWhale> ce je njemu prevec 200 EUR za tri dni dela, pol res ne vem
<BigWhale> moj standard rate je nekje 120-150 EUR neto na dan
<CrazyLemon> jebemti..ko bom velik bom big whale :D
<BigWhale> vcasih tud manj
<CrazyLemon> pa bom mel cca. 2500€ plače :D
<BigWhale> ampak za vecje projekte
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kje točno?
<alyosha> tu pri čarliju
<alyosha> pri unemu pečjaku
<alyosha> tu u tej liniji
<CrazyLemon> a uni frozen bureki pa to ?
<alyosha> Pitagora
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> kje je bil MotoMax pred leti
<alyosha> al MotoSport
<alyosha> al neki takega
<alyosha> MotoSport je bil Max je u izoli
<alyosha> ti jaz kopiram:D 0,5€ na a4 b/w
<alyosha> barvno 1€
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> enostransko seveda:D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> raje pol prepišem
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> 1list/uro
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> sj si student mona
<alyosha> si pun para
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> neobdavcen
<CrazyLemon> valda stari
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<alyosha> dj dj lopovič
<alyosha> jaz sem siromak
<CrazyLemon> jaki siromak mona
<CrazyLemon> stanovanje ti folk rihta
<CrazyLemon> in kao siromak
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi mona da se ne bova zlasala
<alyosha> lahko oni rihtajo
<alyosha> jz se vedno nimam za burek
<CrazyLemon> lej..meni sploh ne rabi burek..če mi nekdo drugi rihta stanovanje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zrihta*
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> to map tudi praw:D
<alyosha> maš
<CrazyLemon> ma sej ti pravim stari :D
<alyosha> še ki bo tašno fancy
<alyosha> pa veliko:D
<alyosha> pa z 60m2 vrta
<CrazyLemon> jutri pa po dolgem času na bajk
<alyosha> oziroma zunanjega dela.D
<alyosha> pfff
<CrazyLemon> dobro ajde..ne rabiš se zdej kle hvalit :D
<alyosha> tip je wannabe Å¡portnik
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> čaki da naridmo
<alyosha> ko ti bom slike kazal:D
<alyosha> dj dj grem jza rajši MadMen-a gledat
<alyosha> bolše bo:D
<alyosha> pizda danes je Fringe pozno jebemjih
<alyosha> in ju3 moram ustat ob 7h
<alyosha> Å¡e prej
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> ma bogi
<CrazyLemon> a greš spet izbirat pohištvo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> do zdravstenega moram
<CrazyLemon> kri dat? :D
<CrazyLemon> se drogiraš pa te želijo preverit
<alyosha> sj ko se vrnem domow bom sow werjetno nazhaj spat:
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> preden ti kupijo 132CM lcd
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> ne grem jaz..nemoram jaz h doktorju nisem zavarovan:Dd
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> nebojo ne jo ze mam:p
<alyosha> sem si jo kupu sam ko sem imew dinar:D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> in mam plazmo prosim
<alyosha> lcd sux
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kolko cm? 132?
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> 110
<CrazyLemon> pol ti sux
<alyosha> 44"=
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> al 42
<alyosha> sj newem
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> je pa ze kr sttara
<alyosha> bo hmalu treba uveljavit "se zgodi"
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker plazma ni nič 'spešl' pri teh 'malih' zaslonih..tam..nad 130 je plazma bolša
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> ma kaj govoriš
<alyosha> do jaja je
<alyosha> slika je bolj živa
<alyosha> bolj realna
<alyosha> ne ko andro ma lcd
<alyosha> stari ko da gledas telenovele
<alyosha> use kar je
<alyosha> je ko telenovela
<CrazyLemon> ja ma kak lcd? kak kontrast? svetlost ?
<alyosha> ma ja nek tasen
<alyosha> cheap
<CrazyLemon> ja no :)
<alyosha> samo tudi ta plazma je bla tko kr cheap
<CrazyLemon> stari ne ti meni kle levo desno
<alyosha> ma je huda slika
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil v harveyu
<CrazyLemon> skoraj cel mesec
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> si delaw al kaj?
<alyosha> to skoraj ne verjamem:D
<CrazyLemon> ma ne ravno za harvey
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> posredno sm delal za harvey
<alyosha> ma tip je delaw mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nwem nmo jaz sem super zadovoljan z to plazmo
<CrazyLemon> valda človek..js sm že kar neki služb zamenjal :D   sicer večina jih je bila študentskih/dijaških
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> je pa ratala malo majhna no:D
<alyosha> to ce delas 3 dni ni sluzba:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nikoli nisem nikjer delal manj k hm... mesec se mi zdi :)
<alyosha> ni to nic:D
<alyosha> dj dj isbam cene bo cura jezna:D
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> hodi dej
<CrazyLemon> itak te ne maram
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gnome3.org/img/overview-big.png
<CrazyLemon> dost lepš zgleda kot unity
<Mikoar_> mene oba odbijata
<CrazyLemon> ti bi raj kaj vidu? win7 interface? :D
<Mikoar_> jp
<Mikoar_> al pa os x
<CrazyLemon> in te unity odbija? k je tok podobn os x? to da je meni v zgornji vrstici..to da je stranska vrstica..to da so gumbi na levi strani
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> kr hitr je
<CrazyLemon> sam k je star build
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda
<napsy> CrazyLemon: gnome-shell mas?
<CrazyLemon> sm mel
<CrazyLemon> zdej ga ni več :)
<CrazyLemon> old build je
<napsy> aja :)
<CrazyLemon> 2009
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> zadnji build je star hm..31 tednov pravi LP :)
<upd> ehe :)
<upd> duh byte[] ne dopusca deklaracije in inicializacije obenem ?
<napsy> v kermu jeziku?
<bogdanov> jo
<upd> c#
<upd> jo jo
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj
<napsy> upd: int[] numbers = new int[5] {1, 2, 3, 4, 5};
<bogdanov> morm flashat rutr hjaooo
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> yeaa kaj pa byte[] la = new byte[] {"lala" }; or smth..
<upd> bogdanov: ma nic ide pa ti
<napsy> upd: "lala" je tipa string
<upd> sj to ja
<napsy> in ne byte[]
<bogdanov> gre gre brb
<upd> vem to
<napsy> in ti mislis byte[] inicializirat z stringom?
<upd> ja :D
<upd> dobr ne gre to, morm kr en kurcev converte uporabit
<upd> ta c# jaoo pa te socketi async sync use se sesuva :D
<upd> napsy:
<upd> a delas kaksen pameten projekt
<napsy> hm ja in ne :)
<upd> hm :)
<napsy> precej se igram z jezikom Go
<upd> aja se kr to
<upd> dj spis kernel v go :<
<napsy> portam en program v sluzbi iz c v go
<napsy> heh :)
<upd> zakaj je pa to dobro ?
<napsy> ko me zanima kok bi zgledala koda pa kake so performance
<upd> aja jah vse je pocasnejs od C-ja
<napsy> ze, sam za koliko
<napsy> hitrost ni vse
<napsy> ... kot se je izkazalo
<upd> no sej prakticno je hitreje ker ce pol njigove funkcije uporabljas k so dobr spisane
<napsy> no sj, vec faktorjev je
<upd> kot v C# npr. .Sort Dictionary itd..
<upd> jup
<napsy> en je ta, da je koda varnejsa
<upd> a ma kaksne zascite
<napsy> ne v tem smislu
<upd> al sam sintaksa taksna :d
<upd> :)
<napsy> sama koda je varnejsa, manj deadlockov, ni overflowov, neveljavnih pointerjev itd
<napsy> se izkaze da je C pain in the ass za multi-threading
<upd> aja
<upd> a ma garbage collector
<napsy> aha
<upd> poj ql :)
<upd> sam nazadnje sm dal eno spremenljivko iz funkcije, morala bi pa bit notri da jo gb pobere in se cudil zakaj 200mb rama zre :)
<napsy> aha
<napsy> tut ce je garbage collected mors bit se vedno pazljiv
<upd> jap hitr kj zaj
<christooss_> wadap jo madafakrs
<frojnd> Se komu ne dela slobytes.net ?
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> bogdanov, ooo ;)
<bogdanov> :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-08
<bogdanov> djeste svi
<BigWhale> en je tam                                                    -> .
<CrazyLemon> en pa kle
<CrazyLemon> .
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ker nacine je najbol za cimbolso jakost signala
<bogdanov> b g n
<bogdanov> sicer N itak ce oboje podpira ce pa ne pa b ali g?
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da b
<CrazyLemon> nism pa ziher :S   to sm gledal 2 tedna nazaj
<CrazyLemon> in se ne  morem spomnit
<CrazyLemon> in N je dobr za majhne razdalje...za večje je b/g..ne morem se spomnit
<bogdanov> ja b je kao
<bogdanov> bols kokr tud berm
<CrazyLemon> kernel je bil pravkar 'out of memory'
<CrazyLemon> in mi je killal
<CrazyLemon> thunderbird
<CrazyLemon> ter vlc
<CrazyLemon> how sweet
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam tega da je bil pc neodziven 5min najmanj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> in zdi se mi da je transmission krivc vsega :D
<bogdanov> pizda semi neda drkat pa nastavlat ta rutr
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ne drkat
<CrazyLemon> sam nastav router
<CrazyLemon> pa pejt spat
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kok teb un wrt54
<bogdanov> lovi recmo
<bogdanov> a mas ti hiso?
<CrazyLemon> nimam..mam pasjo uto
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> CPU
<bogdanov> CPU Model
<bogdanov> Atheros AR9130 rev 2 (0xb8)
<bogdanov> CPU Clock
<bogdanov> 400 MHz
<bogdanov> Load Average
<bogdanov> 3%
<bogdanov> 0.06, 0.02, 0.00
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ma hud :D
<CrazyLemon>  01:57:08 up 9 days,  9:50,  2 users,  load average: 1.08, 2.90, 2.96
<CrazyLemon> 3..to ni nič
<CrazyLemon> malo prej je bil load 13
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> Apr  8 01:45:41 pingo pulseaudio[22966]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail() je vrnil vrednost, ki je izjemno velika: 972288 bajtov (5064 ms).
<CrazyLemon> Apr  8 01:45:43 pingo pulseaudio[22966]: alsa-util.c: Verjetno je to napaka gonilnika ALSA 'snd_intel8x0'. Priporočeno je o napaki obvestiti razvijalce paketa ALSA.
<CrazyLemon> sumim tega hudiča
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pizda kao signal
<bogdanov> 60 posto
<bogdanov> a pise
<bogdanov> 1mbps
<bogdanov> 1x 10mbps
<bogdanov> hjaoo
<bogdanov> ta dd-wrt je tud za en kurc
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa je tko no
<CrazyLemon> normalen signal
<CrazyLemon> če pa bi rad kaj več
<CrazyLemon> pa tisto antenco 9dbi si kup
<bogdanov> jah normaln signal
<bogdanov> sam nedela
<bogdanov> normalno
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> meni je bil prenos med računalniki
<CrazyLemon> okrog 1.3MB/s
<bogdanov> mah jst morm tamaumu nestimat
<bogdanov> gor u drug stuk lepo lovi use ampak kle je pa povhn sten u mest u drugmu stuku na drug stran in je pizdarija
<CrazyLemon> jah
<bogdanov> mam te 9dbi
<CrazyLemon> en AP
<CrazyLemon> daš vmes
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<bogdanov> AP?
<CrazyLemon> access point
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sam pol nebom mogu
<bogdanov> tvja
<bogdanov> gledat prek t2
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne?
<bogdanov> jah nebo sfolgu prek dveh rutrjev
<CrazyLemon> sj ne bo dveh routerjev..bo en access point pa en router :D
<bogdanov> ah toj prevec
<bogdanov> sem jebu zdj stem
<bogdanov> jutr bom dau drgm rutr
<bogdanov> pa mau z dd-wrtjam se igrov
<bogdanov> as kej jacu
<bogdanov> signal ti crazy
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> TX Power
<bogdanov> dBm 20
<bogdanov> Antenna Gain
<bogdanov> dBi 0
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sm mal ja
<CrazyLemon> bratranc je še več kot js
<CrazyLemon> pa mu ga ni uspelo skurit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Transmit Power	mW  (range: 1 - 251; default: 42)
<CrazyLemon> tole moraš spremenit kok se men zdi
<bogdanov> :)
<bhc> je treba blo izklopt oranzno lucko
<bhc> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti se ukvarjaj z lučkami
<CrazyLemon> grem js spat :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bhc> haha
<bhc> aj
<bogdanov> :(
<bogdanov> :)*
<christooss_> Trudimo se zate
<christooss_> mimovrste pa so smešni
<christooss_> :)
<nafisa> grrr ... to neki ne  dela prov ... al komp kriv ... al pa access point
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<yang2> o Matthai LP !
<Matthai> zivjo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Izšel Gnome 3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4862/new/posts/
<kubanc> hellow!
<andrejz> hello
<teardrop> lo
<andrejz> ol
<BigWhale> hi
<andrejz> ho
<andrejz> @BigWhale: Pol bo front end na ubuntu.si wordpress?
<BigWhale> no idea
<yang2> BigWhale: evo dobil Indijca, ki mi je zadevo naredil za 10 usd
<BigWhale> mora Svet Ubuntu.Si potrdit in blagoslovit zadevo al kako?
<BigWhale> yang2, good luck with maintenance and delivery :>
<andrejz> ne vem. ni še dorečenega postopka za take primere :)
<BigWhale> andrejz, sej pol se bo zataknil pr: kdo ma root pass za server al pa kej podobno banalnega
<yang2> BigWhale: jah, dejansko obstaja na svetu vec izkusenih Indijskih programerjev kot slovenskih
<andrejz> mislim da ne. ker kolikor vem, so admini načeloma vsi za spremembe / posodobitev strani, samo časa nimajo
<yang2> kaj sem zdaj spejstal
<yang2> BigWhale: jah, dejansko obstaja na svetu vec izkusenih Indijskih programerjev kot slovenskih
<BigWhale> yang2, izkusenih? cist mozno. ampak se vsa slovenska (in velik evropskih) podjetja k so outsourcala v indijo in so pribezala nazaj
<yang2> te storije pa ne poznam
<andrejz> @BW: edino kar je treba vprašat blaža kako je s prostorom na njegovem strežniku
<BigWhale> ComTrade oz bivsi Hermes Softlab je ze en primer, drug primer je recimo HP
<yang2> ne poznam pa nobenega slovenca, ki bi pri 21 letih napisal strokovno knjigo o sistemih, poznam pa enega indijca
<BigWhale> in on ti je za 10 EUR en web form spisal in ga povezal z bazo?
<yang2> BigWhale: morda ne poznas celotnega ozadja zgodbe Hermes Softlaba, jaz sem pred leti tam delal
<BigWhale> ja, jaz tudi :)
<BigWhale> no vseen, a un indijec ti je napisal aplikacijo?
<yang2> BigWhale: no...fora je bila v tem, da so oni prikazovali HPju, da placujejo programerje v Sloveniji, dejansko so pa outsourcali v Indijo, zato je Bric potem odletel
<BigWhale> to vseen nima veze s kvaliteto kode k so jo nazaj dobil
<yang2> zdej takih outsourcing podjetij je pomoje tm v Bangaloreju toliko kot listja
<yang2> no ja hotli so sparati, pa se jim zgleda ni izslo
<andrejz> BigWhale, kako kaj napreduje novica poročilo o maratonu?
<BigWhale> sej sem ti zadnjic napisal, da nimam dostopa do bloga :)
<BigWhale> prevbajalskega :)
<andrejz> daj mail, da te dodam
<BigWhale> andrejz, david.klasinc gmail
<andrejz> dodan
<andrejz> preveri mail
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: [rešeno] Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: [rešeno] Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [rešeno] Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<BigWhale> o jebemti kolk grd blog :)))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Terminal je shujšal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4865/new/posts/
<nafisa> terminal je shujšal :D buahahaha
<nafisa> BigWhale, o zakonu pa ... še vedno bo to kr neki, ker se spravljajo spreminjat to na napačen način ...
<BigWhale> kwa bo to kr neki?
<BigWhale> boljs bo kot je zdaj
<nafisa> not baje celo piše, da mame samohranilke ne bodo smele opravljat malegA dela ...
<BigWhale> baje?
<nafisa> nisem sama prebrala tega
<nafisa> ker nočem
<BigWhale> pol ne govor kaj not pise, ce ne vec
<BigWhale> ves
<BigWhale> :)
<nafisa> ja, lahko grem pa pogledat, če je zakon kje objavljen
<nafisa> saj se samo ctrl+f da ... pa se poišče
<BigWhale> http://www.dz-rs.si/index.php?id=101&vt=46&sm=k&q=zakon+o+malem+delu&mandate=-1&unid=PZ|F47C7FF2C259B251C12577C900237714&showdoc=1
<BigWhale> tretji clen
<BigWhale> to se je nekdo grdo zlagal
<nafisa> ježeš ... jst si ne smem zrihtat statusa kmeta :Sž
<BigWhale> jah ce si kmet, pol imas kmetijo
<BigWhale> nimas cajta se za malo delo
<nafisa> ko sem že ravno pri tem ... zakaj se worda ne da minimirat?
<BigWhale> worda? MS Worda?
<BigWhale> no idea
<BigWhale> pr men se ga da
<nafisa> spod mi kaže kr, da je chat v ospredju
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> ok, saj vseen
<nafisa> en klik več
<nafisa> na, zdaj se pa da ... moj komp je prfuknjen
<nafisa> enim bo pa tole malo delo podražalo met enga, k opravlja malo delo ...
<nafisa> zdaj so študenta mel za 2 € na uro ...
<nafisa> zdaj je pa minimalna 3,5
<BigWhale> in to se ti zdi narobe?
<BigWhale> tist k je sedaj ljudem placeval 2EUR na uro je en prasec izkoriscevalski
<nafisa> niti ne ...
<nafisa> ampak ...
<BigWhale> jaz cistilki placujem 5EUR pa se mi zdi malo
<nafisa> zdaj bojo pa uni, ki so redni, mogl nadure delat po moje
<BigWhale> ja, nadure k jim jih nihce ne bo placal
<BigWhale> se profitiral bodo!
<nafisa> ja, BigWhale ... meni za en del čiščenja plačuje 4 ... za en del mojega dela sem pa plačana 5 € za 2 uri pa pol
<nafisa> pa sem vesela, da imam ta dnar
<BigWhale> sej verjamem, da si
<BigWhale> ampak to je narobe
<BigWhale> men je precej vazn to, da se bo studentske organizacije mal omejil
<BigWhale> in da se jim bo vzel neki dnarja
<nafisa> zgornja meja pa 8 € ... ponavad so programerje plačval od 9-12 € ...
<nafisa> lej ...
<nafisa> saj ni fora malo delo ... fora je, da bi lahko naredil samo nadzor nad Å¡.org. pa bi blo
<nafisa> pa bi priredil zakon o Å¡tudentskem delu
<nafisa> pa preverjal, kdo dela na napotnico
<nafisa> že to bi blo dost
<nafisa> (1) Ne glede na prejšnji odstavek, omejitev števila upravičencev, ki pri delodajalcu opravljajo malo delo, ne velja za nevladne organizacije.
<CrazyLemon> js sm za to da se Å¡tudentske organizacije prestrukturirajo v javne zavode
<nafisa> (1) Malo delo lahko opravljajo tudi upravičenci, ki so državljani držav članic Evropske unije, Evropskega gospodarskega prostora in Švicarske konfederacije ter državljani tretjih držav v skladu z zakonom, ki ureja zaposlovanje in delo tujcev.
<nafisa> kaj pa vem ... in za tale referendum se morm odpelat več ko 100 km daleč
<BigWhale> nafisa: zakaj bi bili samo studenti lahko priviligirani in bi delali na napotnice?
<nafisa> aja ... pa še nekej hočjo spremenit ... ni v tem zakonu, ampak se mi zdi, da v pokojninski reformi ...
<BigWhale> pokojnine pri nas so itak totalen zabluz
<nafisa> da se prizadete ne šteje več pod invalide ... pa moje starše tud ne
<BigWhale> mejo bi do kdaj se bo delal bi moral dvignit na 80 let al pa neki
<nafisa> in namesto, da bi dobivali po kategoriji nezaposljivosti ...
<nafisa> bojo prejemal samo socialno, k je 200 €
<nafisa> to pomeni, da bosta moja starša stradala
<teardrop> nafisa, kje si zgornjo mejo našla?
<nafisa> po preverjenem je blo
<teardrop> dobro
<teardrop> ker tega ni v zakonu
<nafisa> ok, pol pa naj gledajo, da bo vsaj isto, kot je bilo do sedaj
<nafisa> ker že kar je sedaj, je premalo
<nafisa> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zps.si%2Ftest-2.html%3FItemid%3D699&h=5d983
<Seniorita> Zapuščam Facebook... | Facebook
<nafisa> ahhhhhhhh
<nafisa> http://www.zps.si/test-2.html?Itemid=699
<Seniorita> Rešite anketo - ZPS Portal
<nafisa> :P
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> Here is a little song I wrote
<kubanc> You might want to sing it note for note
<kubanc> Don't worry be happy
<nafisa> ljolj
<kubanc> In every life we have some trouble
<kubanc> When you worry you make it double
<kubanc> Don't worry, be happy......
<kubanc> Listen to what I say
<kubanc> In your life expect some trouble
<kubanc> But when you worry
<kubanc> You make it double
<kubanc> Don't worry, be happy......
<nafisa> dobr, da limuna ni
<nafisa> bi te kregal :D
<kubanc> ja in
<kubanc> mja...
<kubanc> stisnem limun :P
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> in nrdiš limonado
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Always Look On The Bright Side of Life
<kubanc> brian
<kubanc> :d
<kubanc> to je tud ena huda komedija
<nafisa> to pesem znam celo ... jao
<kubanc> ma sej je dobra pesem
<nafisa> sam dobr so križani
<nafisa> da lahko Å¡e pojejo zraven :D
<CrazyLemon> koga ti stisneš?
<CrazyLemon> a mulc preklet novomeščanski?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> yaix
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> bi bil čas, da si jst neki oblečem, a?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le?
<kubanc> haha
<nafisa> nvm
<nafisa> okn mam odprt
<kubanc> ne ti men čez lubensko penino :D
<nafisa> kaga je pa to, kubanc ???
<kubanc> lubenska penina je Å¡marnca
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ki izvira iz lubenske gore
<kubanc> :)
<nafisa> ajaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> fuuuuuj
<kubanc> kva fuj
<kubanc> to je samo zdravje
<kubanc> ;)
<nafisa> ja, itaq
<nafisa> sam zgago pol fašem
<nafisa> pol pa rupurute žrem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/kaj-ti-bo-pa-torba-ce-si-kupu-kolo-pa-take-fore/254902
<kubanc> nafisa, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Out4xkAg-MM
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Frajkinclarji
<Seniorita> "Kaj ti bo pa torba, če si kupu kolo? Pa take fore ..." :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<nafisa> ja, družina pol nesrečna
<nafisa> poznam vse te oslarije, ja
<kubanc> :S
<kubanc> sam da ni pozigalca
<nafisa> pol se ga pa napije pa žena kaj reče pa sam mahne po njej ...
<nafisa> in podobne
<nafisa> ne podpiram the for
<nafisa> magari sem mazohistka
<nafisa> CL ima pa zih HL na limun
<nafisa> al pa ne :D
<kubanc> joj nafisa, to je cist neki druzga...
<kubanc> tist dec k nasilje doma zganja je navadna p..ka
<nafisa> reštart chata :S
<nafisa> tko sm hotla ...
<nafisa> ja, ponavad so pijanci pičke
<nafisa> tko al drugače
<nafisa> al jih more pol baba domov vlačit pa umivat pa v postlo dajat pa se ti v postelji še poščijejo pa poserjejo ...
<nafisa> al pa pretepajo doma
<nafisa> clo mene je hotu 1x en pijanček ...
<nafisa> mater, je odletu poluft ... se je tko hit spoku domov ...
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> pravilno
<nafisa> na, kubanc ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vba8Q0YMcR0&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Pulp Fiction - 01 - Pumpkin and Honey Bunny (Dialogue) - Misirlou
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/isce-se-gole-programerke.html?RSS25922c1bbee87fe7f5da443f8b22965a
<Seniorita> Iščejo se gole programerke
<kubanc> nimam speakerjem
<nafisa> haha
<kubanc> speakerjev
<kubanc> nafisa, tole je zate
<nafisa> net mi tko počas dela ... :(
<nafisa> kaj je zame?=???
<nafisa> Chris Taylor, ki je že 20 let zaprisežen nudist, išče izključno privlačne ženske programerke, ki so pripravljene delati povsem gole.
<nafisa> privlačne
<nafisa> na tem je povdarek
<kubanc> ahm, torej...
<nafisa> no, izusti ...
<nafisa> grem jst ta čas po vodo
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s privlačnimi programerkami???????
<kubanc> nafiso vprasi
<kubanc> ....
<CrazyLemon> če to ni diskriminacija js ne vem kaj je :/
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti bi raje vidu, da bi jemali gole programerje?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi js to raje vidu?
<CrazyLemon> js sm prašal kaj je narobe s privlačnimi programerkami
<kubanc> programerke
<nafisa> nvm
<nafisa> nobene priblačne še nisem srečala, da bi ti loh povedala
<nafisa> poznam privlačne take, k so se trudle, da bi znale programirat ...
<nafisa> to je pa tud vse
<CrazyLemon> thats enough for me!
<kubanc> mejte se
<kubanc> L.P.
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa grem na kosilo (hruske,banane,pomaranče)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<andrejz> Bw kul si napisal
<andrejz> lp
<nafisa> dober tek
<nafisa> limun
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<nafisa> kubanc, kwa pa ti skačeš ko žaba?
<kubanc> ja lej, al je pomlad...
<kubanc> ;)
<nafisa> a ko je pomlad, si ti žaba?
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> krastača
<nafisa> uh
<kubanc> jo...
<nafisa> kaj?
<nafisa> krastače v krake pa ocvret
<kubanc> pa ne krastače
<kubanc> krastače se liže
<kubanc> da si pol prbita
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<nafisa> papa
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> ajaaaa
<nafisa> liže se jih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Firefox po slovensko  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4863/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Terminal je shujšal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4865/new/posts/
<hruske> u
<kubanc> jabolke
<nafisa> njama
<kubanc> nafisa, lej tole firefox ikonco http://icons.iconarchive.com/icons/royalflushxx/browser/256/browser-firefox-icon.png
<nafisa> jst grem pa hruško pojest
<nafisa> zelo kjuti ... za pičke pa za otroke
<kubanc> :)
<kubanc> ja, cartkana ikonca :d
<nafisa> saj jst se tud kdaj stopim ... samo zdajle sem v "the hard mood"
<kubanc> pol pa gospodarja poklic
<kubanc> :d
<nafisa> v službi je
<nafisa> nimam njegove službene cifre
<kubanc> potem pa pocaki
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> sem mu rekla, da je požar ... pa se je zgleda šu skrit
<CrazyMelon> lp!
<alyosha> jooooj znorew bom
<alyosha> CrazyLemon help me
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> žal nisem psihiater
<CrazyMelon> :(
<alyosha> ha ha
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> melončič
<nafisa> a s na faxu?
<alyosha> aj ap res
<alyosha> nisem niti vidu
<alyosha> jz kličem limonco
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> če si luzar
<alyosha> dj seljo no
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> pizda cel dan se jebem ze z to posrano joomlo
<alyosha> jebemti joomlo
<Mikoar> ka pa delaš konkretno?
<nafisa> noče mi odpret sirovga bureka X(
<alyosha> Mikoar ma enemu kekcu delam web in tip komplicira za znoret
<alyosha> trenutno pa se mučim z neko kao sliding galerijo
<alyosha> in mootoolsi
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> ma zdj sem neki najdu kar bo verjetno rešlo stvar:)
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/34706_duyul/ATT00001.gif aktualna iz mariborske nadškofije
<Mikoar> hehe
<nafisa> če ima kdo kako punco, k bi se fotkala za akte v naravi ... se lahko javi pri meni
<nafisa> noben?
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> melončič gre že s faxa? :) uuu je hitr
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: granatier in supertux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4697/new/posts/
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<nafisa> miha ... že 3x si testiru, no :D
<miha> :)
<miha> mhm
<miha> kako si, kako ste
<nafisa> čakam na šefa
<nafisa> ko ga bom za kravatlc prjela
<nafisa> namest, da bi mi tule neki odklenit prišu, v pisarni sedi pa nič ne dela
<miha> :)))
<miha> zato pa ti delaš ane :)
<nafisa> ne delam
<nafisa> to je fora
<nafisa> pa bi rada čimprej nrdila
<miha> aha
<nafisa> dost mam kregaja o windowsih
<nafisa> grrrrr
<nafisa> naj si jih pa sami gor Å¡telajo
<nafisa> ne bom jih več!
<miha> :)))
 * miha gleda če droid widgeti še delajo, počas bo za javnost :)
<miha> zdj pa Å¡e mal Å¡olske zadeve gledat
<bajdec> živjo
<bajdec> neki googlam za HTPC ohišji, pa najdem tole: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=149763
<Seniorita> Scratch Build Tiny HTPC (semi) passive, Full HD, 1080p bluray(really finished+lil report 28/6) - bit-tech.net Forums
<bajdec> Adijo pamet kak ohišje je naredu :D
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> dej, da vidim
<nafisa> mam slab net
<nafisa> grrr
<nafisa> nice
<nafisa> to bi jst tud mela
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> tebe pa meče
<bajdec> kaj?
<nafisa> ja, nimam pojma, kaj te meče :D
<bajdec> nič, šibam jaz archa na (ta) laptop nameščat, da sprobam gnome 3.0
<bajdec> hudiča, 40 € morm zbrat pa mam trenutno 2,76 €
<bajdec> :)
<nafisa> js bi tud mogla baje gnome3 gor dat
<nafisa> sam mam prešvoh mašino
<nafisa> :S
<bajdec> aja?
<nafisa> rami mi manjkajo
<bajdec> aha
<nafisa> ko FF prižgem ... mi komp kr zamrzne :D
<bajdec> jaz sem se pa zadnje dni s HTPCjem ukvarjal, Ubuntu + XBMC na slabi mašini s 1,5 Gb rama je delal na majhni resoluciji brez težav (600 x 480 semi zdi)
<bajdec> kot primarni disk sem imel pa 4 GB USB ključ, ki je sedaj odpovedal dokončno
<nafisa> jst mam sam en GB rama
<bajdec> zazna ga, ampak ne da se po njem pisat :)
<nafisa> si zihr, da ga nisi sam zaklenu?
<bajdec> kako ga pa zakleniš?
<miha> !g ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<bajdec> gumbek na ključku ko SD kartica?
<nafisa> ponavad majo taka micena stikalca?
<nafisa> podobno
<nafisa> al pa če se poškoduje en delček tam, ko je za dokončno zaklepanje ključa
<bajdec> nimam tega gor sploh , vsaj da bi vedu ne
<nafisa> sam tisto je pa pol čist konc ... kolkr vem
<nafisa> ja, jst sem mela ključek ... pa je brat s kulijem preko enga bolj krhkega dela šel ...
<nafisa> pa se je odlomilo ... in takrat se je zaklenu
<nafisa> kar je blo gor, je blo
<nafisa> ampak samo za vpogled
<bajdec> pa itak čas za kaj novega, 4 GB je bilo, ampak hitrost pa na nuli.... brat je dobil nekega ki piše (na škatli piše) 18 MB/s
<bajdec> evo, kopiram film iz particije na particijo na laptopu: 10,4 MB/s
<nafisa> nice
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> lol
<bajdec> pizda, mam fajno matično... Pentium IV ma notr, ampak ko bios resetiraš ti pa datum resetira  na 1980
<bajdec> na serverju mislim :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> ampak sem se mogla zasmejat
<nafisa> kako pa lahko sploh na tak datum resetira?
<kubanc> ej, a kdo ve kako instaliram extras za cairo-dock
<kubanc> ?
<bajdec> Å¡ibam, ajde
<nafisa> papa
<bajdec> pridem ko namestim arch :)
<nafisa> oky
<kubanc> sm ze najdu
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> kwa s pa isku?
<nafisa> zdajle bi pa najraje spakirala kuferček pa šla k tastarim ... ne bom jst samo 2 uri pucala tistega placa
<Grega> a bi raje 4?
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> lepo v miru
<Grega> ne!
<nafisa> ne pa da me kap trofi
<nafisa> pa pol pucam, ko so že gostje tukaj
<Grega> silence!
<nafisa> i'll kill u
<nafisa> :P
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> a mogoče kdo ve kako iz humanity teme prestavt samo toolbar ikone v druge mape z ikonam?
<jodlajodla> *teme ikon
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
<Mikoar> lp
<christooss> jo jo
<CrazyLemon> lp
<nafisa> haj hoj
<nafisa> na hitro
<nafisa> pol pa delat nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ne bi js zdej delal!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja, jst delam
<Mikoar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7U3JczoAxs
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Adam Velić - Fallen in love ! FULL VERSION
<Sky[x]> nafisa pa res nima težkega dela :P
<Sky[x]> še uživa lahko zdraven :D
<nafisa> Sky[x], prid pa ti delaj
<nafisa> sploh veš, kak plac sem jst zdajle pospucala?
<CrazyLemon> Mikoar awesome! tnx :)
<nafisa> Sky[x], te vabim, da prideš naslednji petek pucat namesto mene
<nafisa> o,saš
<sasa84> juhuu
<nafisa> pomlad je tu
<nafisa> tko, nališpana sem ... uniformo mam ...
<nafisa> ajde
<nafisa> mejte se
<nafisa> :*
<nafisa> papa
<CrazyLemon> lejtr nališpani aligejtr!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> *zeh*
<CrazyLemon> ja sj te vidmo :>
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/malo-delo-pravi--vsebina-ne-obstaja.html
<Seniorita> Malo delo pravi – Vsebina ne obstaja
<sasa84> crazy, kaj te matra
<CrazyLemon> življenje saša...ŽI VLJE NJE
<sasa84> ah
<sasa84> mihc ;)
<sasa84> mihl pihl :D
<miha> hej saska :)
<sasa84> jou jou ;)
<miha> ;)
<bogdanov> jo
<Pes|Beno|> lp
<christooss_> CrazyLemon a lahk mal preuredim tole temo http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4293/
<Seniorita> Kje lahko najdete igre za Ubuntu? (Stran 1) - Igre - Ubuntu.si forum
<christooss_> da bo mal bl skupi zbrano
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ sej si admin :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne rabiš mene za dovoljenje prašat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss_> ja pač k je tvoj post knede
<CrazyLemon> ah sj ni panike :)
<christooss_> ok
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mona
 * sasa84 zopet navdušena in ista fora... vidi christooss, majčko gor in ga požgečka
<christooss> :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zdej grem pa kadit :P
<christooss> uživaj
<sasa84> grazie mille :D
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/video-neverjetna-rutina-pri-ciscenju-za-kobrami.html
<Seniorita> VIDEO: Neverjetna rutina pri čiščenju za kobrami - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> tale tip je pa sick :D
<sasa84> nč...grem spat...ura je poldne ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<christooss> lahko noč
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Predstavitev iger  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4867/new/posts/
<Kami_> hoj
<christooss> jo Kami_
<christooss> long time no see
<Kami_> true :)
<christooss> kje se skrivaš
<Kami_> ma saj sm kr dosti na ircu samo na tem kanalu bom poredko sodelujem
<Kami_> bom mogo malo bol
<Kami_> gnome3 bi rad stestiral pa se nisem uspel
<Kami_> sm hoto v virtualbox fedoro testirat pa je blo fucked up
<christooss> :)
<christooss> ja probi Ubuntu Natty + gnome shell
<christooss> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Seniorita> GNOME3 : “GNOME3 Team” team
<christooss> ma gnome 3 svoj ppa repo
<christooss> pa dela kr dobr
<christooss> če ne prvi dan majo pa drugi dan popravke gor :)
<Kami_> hm, kaj nati mas v vbox?
<Kami_> al ze na pcju?
<christooss> ma sm kr inštaliru
<christooss> na pc
<Kami_> kr upgrejdat se nimam jajc da mi vse eksplodira :>
<christooss> zaenkrat je kurac k se ful tepe z ubuntujevimi paketi
<Kami_> tud natty beta sm hoto v vbox probat pa je en bug bil pa nisem mogo :(
<christooss> sam se je zdej vse poštimal
<christooss> kšni paketki včas niso delalo
<christooss> delali
<christooss> ampak zdej je kr poštiman
<Kami_> aha
<christooss> je pa kr stabilen tale gnome3
<christooss> pa kr kul
<Kami_> jaz sm dolgo nazaj probal gnome shell
<christooss> proti unity k sux
<christooss> zdej je čist drugačen
<christooss> no dost drugačen
<Kami_> aha
<Kami_> morem se 1x probat natty v vbox
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-09
<christooss> sem lih včerej gledu neki v sources.list jst nism clean installa naredu že dve leti :)
<christooss> respect ubuntu, da se drži že tolk časa :)
<christooss> čeprov zdej mam nameščen ubuntu, kubuntu in xubuntu pa še gnome3
<christooss> pomoje se mu bo zmešal
<Kami_> heh
<Kami_> jaz sm mensezdi 9.04 clean install
<christooss> sej tm nek sm jst delu
<Kami_> sm bil kr presenecen
<Kami_> ko 9.04 na 10 slo komot
<Kami_> brez tezav
<christooss> zdej že vsaj znam kej poštimat če ne dela prej je bil CLEAN INSTALL takoj
<christooss> jst prešaltam ponavad že k je alpha 3 zuni
<christooss> k mi gre na kurac če sistem vsaj 10 paketkov na dan ne updejta
<christooss> :)
<christooss> me wants updates
<Kami_> haha jaz sm enak za chromium pa to
<Kami_> za base sistem ne kr hocem met stable kolko tolko
<christooss> mah sej itak krešne samo takrt k nujno komp rabiš :)
<Kami_> heh
<CrazyLemon> čemu se brezveze hecat z vboxom če pa lahk daš na ključek/cd pa zbootaš :D
<christooss> ja ker morš izklopit komp?
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<christooss> pa ne morš četat na fejsiču
<CrazyLemon> seveda lahko :D
<CrazyLemon> christooss js bi tole tvojo temo kr zaklenu pa prilepu :)
<christooss> prileplena je že
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..to sm zdj vidu
<christooss> lahk se zaklene u bistvu
<CrazyLemon> zaklenu bi jo da folk brezveze ne smeti teme
<christooss> lahk je pa tud odklenjena
<christooss> pa se briše pol
<christooss> men je vseen glede spama :P
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> kok se da kej dizajn foruma rihtat ?
<CrazyLemon> a je čist customizable al bl ne ? :)
<christooss> hm ja css maš pač
<christooss> sam nevem kolk lahk rihtaš
<christooss> mjbi Kami_ več ve o tem
<CrazyLemon> predvsem zgornjo vrstico
<CrazyLemon> ter ozadje
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e deloma barve foruma etc :)
<christooss> toj pa css
<christooss> to bi mogu bit djabe deu
<christooss> sej u bistvu se je to enkrat že menjal
<CrazyLemon> jp
<christooss> tako, da ne bi mogl bit problem Å¡e enkrat naredit
<CrazyLemon> sj ubistvu css za zgornjo vrstico z linki se da dobit online :)
<Kami_> ja css je nekje :>
<Kami_> pa ene par templatov mislim da uredit]da oni zgornji bar dodal
<Kami_> header
<christooss> Your Browser is no longer supported. Please upgrade to a newer Webbrowser!
<christooss> lol
<christooss> pa firefox 4 mam :)
<christooss> nič grem spat
<christooss> lahko noč
 * Bilko gre tut spat!
<nafisa> hehe, ff4
<BigWhale> aja fp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: open office 3.2.1. v 3.3 upgrade  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4864/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: granatier in supertux  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4697/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Slovenščina v Ubuntuju  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3305/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> lp
<t3ch> o
<t3ch> :)
<miha> :D
<t3ch> ki si zaj bil
<t3ch> al si se zbudo
<t3ch> :)
<miha> od včeri na marketu nova verzija android novice, val202.. WIDGETi, bugfixi.. :D
<miha> no
<miha> gledam simpsone pa kofe spil
<miha> sicer pa ja
<t3ch> :)
<miha> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton
<Seniorita> Novice - Android Market
<Sky[x]> =)
<Sky[x]> lep pozdrav :P
<miha> lp
<t3ch> bok
<t3ch> :)
<Sky[x]> seos :P
<miha> fajn je ko se kr na namizju pojavijo novice.. "real time" :D
 * miha gleda, če dela :)
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/novicewidget.jpg
<t3ch> ka je to google widget al kaj ze
<miha> a?
<t3ch> keri program
<t3ch> aja tel
<miha> ja :)
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> nisn navajen na take tel.
<t3ch> sn se v svetu eriksonov pa tega
<t3ch> :)
<miha> jst tud nism bil, dokler nism začel kodirat zanje :)
<miha> sam je fajn, java 5 pač... pa lep gui
<t3ch> to bi blo zanimivo men tut se mi zdi
<t3ch> sam treba tel. nabavit
<t3ch> :)
<miha> ja, mislim, da bi blo.. pač dobiš podatke, prek neta al kak pač.. pa lepo narišeš
<miha> precej zabavna zadeva
<t3ch> :)
<miha> ko za razliko od j*** j2me tu normalne java knjižnice 99% kompatibilne, če opensource, se že poflika. ni treba, kot pr j2me, izumljat tople vode
<miha> to je super pr tej platformi, če gre na namizni javi, bo skor zih šlo tud tle
<miha> pa market je tud fajn.. lažje tm prepričat folk, da kej inštalira kot iz svoje domače strani/bloga :)
<miha> :( http://24ur.com/novice/svet/imate-kaj-hrane-placal-vam-bom.html
<Seniorita> 'Imate kaj hrane? Plačal vam bom' ... - 24ur.com
<Sky[x]> Fuck friend (1) ti na FB v profilu piše haha :D lol
<miha> a?
<Sky[x]> to pr nemu piše
<Sky[x]> ko maš na levi strani Friends(324) in na tam mu še piše Fuck friend (1)
<Sky[x]> :D
<miha> nč ne vidim
<miha> hm
<miha> nč ne vem
<miha> damn
<Sky[x]> to ma ne tipo čak če najdem profil :D
<miha> aja sm mislu da jst :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1324076924&sk=photos
<Sky[x]> evo :D
<miha> se že ustrašu :)
<miha> nisva prijatla pa mi to ne kaže :)
<Sky[x]> sej midva tud nisva
<Sky[x]> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1324076924
<Sky[x]> ka pa tole ?
<miha> isto
<napsy> khm, khm
<napsy> a bi dostavo ali nebi :-)
<christooss> :)
<Sky[x]> napsy Å¡e men eno :P
<napsy> hehe
<Sky[x]> ket se danes bejbe sončkajo v lj
<Sky[x]> da si grem učke past P
<napsy> na plazi :-)
<napsy> ustanes do nedelje?
<Sky[x]> em ne vrjetn grem dons zvečer al pa jutr zutrej domu :)
<napsy> ah
<napsy> sm mislu da bi sla pit
<napsy> ves ko mam pa js cas pa ti nimas :-)
<Sky[x]> pitje odpade zdj do četrtka k mam kolokvij :D
<napsy> aja
<Sky[x]> lahko se gre kej ven pogledat sam pit p res ne :)
<napsy> it's not the same :-)
<napsy> mogu bi v pipo pridit zadnjic
<napsy> je bla zastoj pijaca za neki casa
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sej sem dobu trakc za kluče pa tatu pa tist k si pripneš :D
<napsy> hehe aja
<napsy> js mam tut on sweatband
<napsy> pa za kljuce
<napsy> I'm all firefox now :-)
<Sky[x]> me2 :P
<napsy> sam uporablam pa se vedno chromium :D:D
<Sky[x]> na Å¡ihtu semtatu nalepke talov in si je eden Å¡e res dav pol na roko tatu :D
<napsy> hehe kul
<Sky[x]> uno smo pa kr na zavese dal k se pripne
<Sky[x]> da se vid da ne maramo FFja k preveč rama kur pa šteka zadne cajte :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Intel i5 procesor (Å¡tiri jedra)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4868/new/posts/
<napsy> js sm prevec chrome navajen
<napsy> pogresam mogoce kak addon to je pa to
<Sky[x]> sej chrome ma ful addonov
<Sky[x]> men je firebug ql k res ne Å¡teka tok kt v FF
<napsy> aja
<Sky[x]> i nstvar precej hitrj dela
<napsy> chrome ma firebug?
<Sky[x]> jp
<christooss> chrome sux :)
<christooss> ne sej ne
<christooss> sam morm se oglasit če je rant proti ff  :)
<miha> ff zakon, ni druge
<christooss> itak
<christooss> en argument za = 30+ tabov v enem oknu
<napsy> aha
<Sky[x]> nice
<Sky[x]> kako zbrisat sam en določen url iz histroy
<Sky[x]> pišeš in ko ti ga prikaže
<Sky[x]> sam greš an d njega z miško in stisneš shift + delete :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa s puščico dol/gor ter delete :)
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/pijani-slovenci-povzrocili-nesreco-na-jadranu.html
<Seniorita> Pijani Slovenci povzročili nesrečo na Jadranu - 24ur.com
<Sky[x]> aja to tud dela hehe
<Sky[x]> ubuntu si nalagam v virtualca againa :>
<Sky[x]> again :>
<christooss> jo a če komp začne ful štekat po parih urah to pomen, da se pregreva?
<Sky[x]> nared reboot pa boš viud :>
<christooss> ja in?
<CrazyLemon> prever temperaturo..čeprav kaj pa vem..po parih urah dvomi da je temperatura
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> če se pregreva se začne takoj pregrevat
<christooss> kaj pa bi blo to?
<christooss> kšna ideja?
<CrazyLemon> probaj kak flash 720/1080p video  zalaufat
<CrazyLemon> če se ugasne je temp. :)
<christooss> aj možno da je ram kej zjeban?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..mogoče nafila swap...tko men rata pc počasn :)
<christooss> al pa kej tacga
<miha> sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<miha> senzorji, cpu..
<christooss> miha windows kišta je
<miha> aja
<miha> hm
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je tist..swinfo ? za wine
<christooss> sej mam siw zdej gor
<CrazyLemon> ja siw je točno :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Intel i5 procesor (Å¡tiri jedra)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4868/new/posts/
<christooss> a ma windows kšn tool za swap gledat pa to
<christooss> k win7 to ma
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Zakaj mi program ne uporablja vseh jeder - Intel i5 procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4868/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Zakaj mi program ne uporablja vseh jeder - Intel i5 procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4868/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.delo.si/clanek/147714
<Seniorita> Balkan Past  Resurfaces In America*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu Natty bo omogočal preizkus programa pred namestitvijo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4844/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mona
<alyosha> ma kjesi CrazyLemon  mona
<alyosha> o mater kako je fucking wroče zunaj
<CrazyLemon> alyosha eemmm
<CrazyLemon> a dela zdej una fotokopirnica? :D
<alyosha> kaj emm mona...tebi u planinah ni ne vroče pridi malo na morje boš vidu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda wes da nevem
<alyosha> ma pomoje prej ne kot ja
<alyosha> !google pitagora koper
<Seniorita> Papirnica Pitagora - Koper http://www.pitagora.si/
<alyosha> Tel.: 05/625-11-15
<alyosha> Fax: 05/625-11-14
<CrazyLemon> pizda...enga urnika ne znajo dat gor :D
<alyosha> ma widis da web je katastrofa
<alyosha> u wordu bi bolšega naredu:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej sm včeraj bil cca. 0.5m od morja
<CrazyLemon> pa ni blo vroče :D
<alyosha> učiraj ni blo pow tolko ko danes:D
<CrazyLemon> ne glumi dej človek :D
<alyosha> nmj si widu ki ta web jim je delala neka firma Å¡e mona
<CrazyLemon> valda je blo
<alyosha> ma ti prawim da danes je enkrat wec
<alyosha> http://www.nulta.com/
<Seniorita> Izdelava spletnih strani, optimizacija in oblikovanje
<alyosha> tipi so jim werjetno zaračunali še 500€ za web
<alyosha> al pa več
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> bi hotu jest hude čevape za malo para? :D
<CrazyLemon> z lepinjo seveda :D
<alyosha> kje?
<CrazyLemon> nimis :D
<alyosha> pizda sem ču to ze
<alyosha> kaj so res dobri?
<CrazyLemon> uff stari
<CrazyLemon> ogromno jih dobiš
<CrazyLemon> res
<alyosha> samo ki sem ču od tko..nezanesljivega vira:D
<CrazyLemon> ene 7-8 najmanj
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> moram it
<alyosha> kolko €€€?
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e lepinja huda
<CrazyLemon> 6€
<alyosha> ja no če so res dobri pol se splača:D
<alyosha> z lepinjo je 6?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> + ajvar+kajmak+čebula
<alyosha> ki mam jih jaz u edenu tudi za 6.5 samo brez lepinje:D
<alyosha> jebottte
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> moram praw it zdj en dan
<alyosha> cakam da mi prinesejo pare
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> noben nebi plačaw nič mona
<alyosha> seronje
<CrazyLemon> mi lih šli kolesarit včeraj..in bratranec se ustavi in reče...nemorem mimo ki so mi zadišali čevapi haha
<alyosha> bom začew zažigat folk res
<alyosha> hehehD:
<alyosha> ja ja disi tam
<alyosha> sem biw preducirajsnjim mimo
<alyosha> ki so andro in pinky lovili ribe dol:D
<alyosha> sem jih sow pogledat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> in praw je pridišalo
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..andro ne bi vedu zapecat ribo
<CrazyLemon> pa če bi mu sama skočla na krožnik
<alyosha> ma newe andro ne:DD
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> js sm vidu v portorožu tipa z lignjem
<alyosha> andro gre samo tko da umota 2 3 in mir:D
<CrazyLemon> cca. 50cm
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> velik
<alyosha> uni dan lih ko smo bli bol je biw bratranec od cure
<alyosha> on je profi ribolovac
<alyosha> tudi je ujew enega
<CrazyLemon> sej ta je tudi profi
<alyosha> ja ma ta je več:DD
<CrazyLemon> tip je mel gor neoprensko obleko
<CrazyLemon> vso opremo
<alyosha> lool
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma kaj tip ga je ujew u morju uno
<CrazyLemon> tip je plaval za lignjem dokler ga ni utrudu
<alyosha> ne pna palco?
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..kaka palica
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ke tip mona:D
<alyosha> uni je na palcoga
<CrazyLemon> tip je plaval za njim človek :D
<alyosha> u zusterrni:D
<alyosha> mali je hud tip je biw lani nek 8. na svetovnem u franciji
<alyosha> tip zivi za ribe mona.D
<alyosha> ribolov je prava stvar:D greš tam zabaciš čakaš:D
<alyosha> samo bolše je na jezeru kot na morju
<CrazyLemon> samo tip  mora bit jebac...gre do punce in ji reče "slušaj curo..js sm ti profesionalni ribolovac"
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<alyosha> hahahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ja sam ti profi ribolovac mona:D
<alyosha> hahahah
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<alyosha> http://www.marende.si/index.php?k=1
<alyosha> lol
<Seniorita> Malice in kosila - MARENDE - Koper
<alyosha> si widu to mona
<CrazyLemon> zakon stari :D
<alyosha> samo gledam slabo je ki ni ponudbe
<alyosha> mislim 5 restavracij
<alyosha> samosj dosti več jih pa ni ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda bi sow u leskovački mona samo uni smrad bi ga pretepu pizda
<alyosha> tip računa kajmak 1€ mona
<alyosha> ?!?
<alyosha> pleskavica u lepinji z usemi prilogami 1,4€
<alyosha> na bone
<alyosha> in 1€ kajmaj
<alyosha> kajmak
<CrazyLemon> ta Å¡torta bo baje tudi propadla :)
<alyosha> Å¡torta?
<CrazyLemon> ja..ta ki je v tušu restavracija
<CrazyLemon> kao istrska kuhinja
<alyosha> od tuša ta ki je
<alyosha> aja istrska
<alyosha> kaj ni ze?
<alyosha> ewo moram da jeden
<CrazyLemon> kaj je? :)
<alyosha> isto ko usk vikend:D
<alyosha> fuži z tartufi in meso neko
<alyosha> taljata
<alyosha> al neki
<alyosha> usak vikend isto
<CrazyLemon> tipa :D
<alyosha> ki je papašturm doma
<CrazyLemon> tartufe in to je
<alyosha> in dela on:D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ma 3x na teden skojra
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tipi samo to znajo delat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> ma bogi res..3x na teden ješ tartufe
<CrazyLemon> smiliš se mi stari
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<miha> :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ma rajši bi jedu čevape:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti si itak čuden
<CrazyLemon> jebemti lekarne
<CrazyLemon> nobena ne dela :(
<alyosha> ma ti si čuden
<alyosha> in dela
<alyosha> kaj ne
<alyosha> tip neve mona
<alyosha> ni u teh girih:D
<CrazyLemon> valda ne dela
<CrazyLemon> do 13.00 samo
<alyosha> DELA
<alyosha> na titovem
<CrazyLemon> tudi ta v Å¡alari
<alyosha> dezurna
<alyosha> ma ja ta u salari ni nič
<CrazyLemon> ma tisto vem
<alyosha> una je edina
<alyosha> in Å¡e je zdj mislim da +20% cena:D
<alyosha> za nenujne zadeve
<alyosha> te male lekarnice ničaste pa ne delajo ne:D
<CrazyLemon> o jebemjih ..a res al kaj
<alyosha> mislim da ja
<alyosha> nisem pa 100%
<alyosha> aja ma danes je sobota
<alyosha> mogoče pa ni še
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ju3 in ponoči mislim samo da je
<alyosha> drazje
<CrazyLemon> !google lekarna koper
<Seniorita> Obalne lekarne Koper > Domov http://www.obalne-lekarne.si/
<alyosha> ce gres po neke neoangine in to
<CrazyLemon> Nedelje in prazniki 	  	8.00 - 12.00
<CrazyLemon> jutri dela..zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> grem js neki jest
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<uni4dfx> kter je najbolši version control system za domačo uporabo?
<Sky[x]> SVN ? :D
<Sky[x]> grrr
<Sky[x]> naložit Installing Guest Additions For Ubuntu je pa cela jeba
<CrazyLemon> a je?
<CrazyLemon> kok se spomnem je like par klikov
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> zdjle po rebootu se je neki pojavl da vidm če bo kej :>
<Sky[x]> zdj pa bo zgleda
<nafisa> tok tok
<nafisa> nobody's here :S
<CrazyLemon> who's there!?
<Sky[x]> nobody:P
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> en mi je odpisu uno, k sem zadnjič poslala ... kje je to treba vse ročno nastavit, da dela ekran, če zapreš pokrov računalnika ... jao jao
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Terminal je shujšal  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4865/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> oo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/temperature-v-sloveniji-visje-kot-v-alziru/255022
<Seniorita> Temperature v Sloveniji višje kot v Alžiru :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> haha
<miha> heh
<nafisa> miha ... a barve si že zbral?
<CrazyLemon> je kr vroče ja
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je 26°
<nafisa> ufff
<nafisa> dobr, da sem v kleti
<nafisa> pa šele zvečer se prkažem na plano
 * dhbiker fades back to darkness
<nafisa> uuu
<nafisa> kdo kej ve ... andrejc se misl kaj pokazat tuki?
<nafisa> ga mam neki za vprašat
<CrazyLemon> kdo je andrejc?
<nafisa> z
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: kako namestiti playstaton igro iz ubuntuja na dvd?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4869/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kako namestiti playstaton igro iz ubuntuja na dvd?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4869/new/posts/
<napsy> ma kdo ipod 6. generacije?
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> ne
<nafisa> ah, grem jst počasi ... pelje me vlak v daljaveeeeeee
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Zakaj mi program ne uporablja vseh jeder - Intel i5 procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4868/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Zakaj mi program ne uporablja vseh jeder - Intel i5 procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4868/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Zakaj mi program ne uporablja vseh jeder - Intel i5 procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4868/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: kako namestiti playstaton igro iz ubuntuja na dvd?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4869/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kako namestiti playstaton igro iz ubuntuja na dvd?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4869/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kurci2: Zakaj mi program ne uporablja vseh jeder - Intel i5 procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4868/new/posts/
<nafisa> ni mi jasno, zakaj mi je whois za vse na #ubuntu izpisalo :D
<Grega> zato
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> lep odgovor
<Grega> ne tako lep kot ti!
<nafisa> zdaj pa nehi zafrkavat, no
<Grega> spljoh ne
<Grega> :*
<Grega> :(
<Grega> :~
<Grega> X-(
<nafisa> spljoh :D
<nafisa> ljolj
<Grega> slovenjsko
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> ne tako lep kot ti!
<CrazyLemon> ta grega je pa playa
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> plaja
<CrazyLemon> PLE JA
<nafisa> ne Å¡tekjot
<Grega> kojot?
<CrazyLemon> falot?
<Grega> mislis faljot?
<CrazyLemon> robot!
<Grega> nisi ti slovenjec
<CrazyLemon> sljovenjac
<Grega> oooooo
<nafisa> a ti si kojot?
<CrazyLemon> on je pilot!
<Grega> piljot!
<Grega> damn jit!
<CrazyLemon> sorij noj
<nafisa> ljolj
<Grega> sami norjci
<CrazyLemon> njorci so..ne norjci
<Grega> oh :/
<Grega> moja slovenjscina ni dobra
<CrazyLemon> njimaš pojma
<CrazyLemon> ljamer si :/
<nafisa> pejdta raje gledat women in trouble
<Grega> zenjska s probljemi?
<Grega> zenjska z probljemi..
<nafisa> ženske
<Mikoar_> Je kdo tukaj owner od streznika, ki podpira php?
<Grega> uh, redkost so taki strezniki :)
<Mikoar_> kaj?
<Mikoar_> apache+php mam v mislih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Freak1: Ni dostopa do particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4870/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> povej ti kaj rabiš..naj te ne bo sram
<nafisa> Sky[x], ni te blo dans na pucanje
<Mikoar_> kak je ponavadi nastavljen max_execution_time na streznikih?
<CrazyLemon> samo so pa tud freaki na ubuntu.si
<Mikoar_> gre za "Maximum execution time of each script"
<CrazyLemon> ; Maximum execution time of each script, in seconds
<CrazyLemon> ; http://php.net/max-execution-time
<CrazyLemon> max_execution_time = 30
<Seniorita> PHP: Runtime Configuration - Manual
<CrazyLemon> tole je default
<CrazyLemon> za kaj več
<CrazyLemon> pa maš tam link
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Mikoar_> alo, ce mam recimo svoj plac na hostko.si strezniku, a je mozno da svoj root dam prilagojen php.ini, ki vsebuje pac ta max_exec_time?
<Mikoar_> *v svoj
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> Mikoar_: mislm da ne
<Sky[x]> sam max_exec_time se da tud v .php nastavt
<Sky[x]> če to prime potem ql :)
<Mikoar_> a res?
<Sky[x]> al pa prek htaccess
<nafisa> oj, bogdanov
<Sky[x]> mal pogooglej :)
<nafisa> men net sploh dela??
<Grega> lol
<Sky[x]> ne
<Grega> spljoh ne!
<CrazyLemon> spljoh ne
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> bastard..ne ponavljaj za mano
<CrazyLemon> !
<Grega> jaz sem bil prvi!
<CrazyLemon> spljoh ne!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> to zato, ker ti berem mislji
<Mikoar_> aha, prek htaccess dela ql
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker si pravi braljec mislji
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyLemon> jo niga jo
<bogdanov> kva se dela :D
<CrazyLemon> js lih brišem nos
<CrazyLemon> pa ti?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> rabm anteno rp-sma 5+dbi
<bogdanov> ma kdo
<bogdanov> mah nc gledam cej ket kj pametnga dabi su pol vn
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> kaj ti to gledaš??
<nafisa> prid raje k men na vlak
<bogdanov> kvam a vlaku aj zurka
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo vlak če imaš kolo!
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..so tudi na vlaku žurke :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> res :)
<bogdanov> itak da so
<CrazyLemon> en vagon sm vidu
<bogdanov> nafisa jah ceje privat
<CrazyLemon> muzka pa to
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> nebi rd da usi gledajo :P
<nafisa> ma ne ... je lokalni potniški
<nafisa> gledam film
<nafisa> itaq nič pametnega ni tu za delat
<CrazyLemon> koliko časa pa se voziš?
<CrazyLemon> 2urci?
<nafisa> uro pa pol
<nafisa> ob 22.29 bom na končni postaji
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> nafisa kam gres
<nafisa> k tastarim
<bogdanov> a ta scena
<bogdanov> i odakle su stari
<christooss_> jo jo
<bogdanov> jojo
<christooss_> a je bil kdo na slavoj žižku danes v cd?
<bogdanov> ???
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<CrazyLemon> o čem pa je slavoj tokrat govoru? :D
<christooss_> mal je joke pokal
<upd> ola
<bogdanov> ooo
<christooss_> un k je bil pa zravn je bil pa en lame ass francoz
<CrazyLemon> slavoj pa joke v istem stavku?  to pa nism mislu da bom vidu/slišal :D
<manca_1> bwah
<bogdanov> manca
<christooss_> ma on je men car
<bogdanov> slovensko ime
<christooss_> res je blo simultano prevajanja
<christooss_> res krep pravajlke
<manca_1> ni moje ime
<manca_1> da ne bo pomote
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<CrazyLemon> ona je Å¡efika
<Grega> elka
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Grega> bolj slovenjsko
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> grega
<bogdanov> as ti grega al gregor
<CrazyLemon> grejga je on
<Grega> gregor
<bogdanov> :)))
<Grega> :)
<bogdanov> aha semje zdele isto kolega
<CrazyLemon> no pol pa grejgor in ne grejga
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> prov
<bogdanov> drazjen
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> drazenj
<CrazyLemon> !
<bogdanov> hhaha
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> D-razenj!
<CrazyLemon> matr sm hud
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> :))
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> o playa :D
<upd> kj je playa
<CrazyLemon> kako je blo v kinu :>
<upd> kaj je playa
<CrazyLemon> oz. a si uzival po kinu :)))
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> as vrebu
<CrazyLemon> ma tip je playa
<upd> jaz sm prvi vprasal.. sicer pa ja sem uzival
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kva playa jebote
<bogdanov> a playa u lj
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> od jančija playa
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> pa alaya :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> mah folk folira
<bogdanov> tm
<bogdanov> doskrat
<bogdanov> gre alya ke
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jah itak..sami fensi mudeli pa bejbe :))
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> klosari
<upd> hm :)
<bogdanov> sj par jih ma kes
<bogdanov> a drugi
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> a po sm jest fansi al kaj
<upd> fensi* lol..
<CrazyLemon> v alayi je enako...samo da potem js uletim..v oprijetih hlačkah ter majici
<CrazyLemon> in me vsi gledajo kaj ta klosar dela kle
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> ok
<bogdanov> hhaha
<bogdanov> oprijeta majca
<bogdanov> ejga
<bogdanov> bildera
<nafisa> končna postaja je tuki
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> imejte se lepo
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kje?
<nafisa> po pol polnoči
<nafisa> cya
<CrazyLemon> jah jebiga..če si na kolesu ne moreš met neke ohlapne majice :D
<nafisa> :*
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> pol si ti cefur!
<bogdanov> nafisa volimo i mi tebe
<CrazyLemon> pa nisem edini! ponavadi smo najmanj trije v skupini
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> to
<upd> a mas vijolcno pajco
<bogdanov> trije!
<upd> majco
<bogdanov> on ma
<bogdanov> majco
<bogdanov> AJ
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..blek je z bež črtami
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> cefurka mi sede dons
<bogdanov> uceri grem u ultro
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> oldies goldis
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> tko sm tudi včeraj uleteli v eno fensi kavarno..kjer majo usnjene kavče pa to ..mi pa vsi v oprijetih kolesarskih hlačkah :D
<bogdanov> sam mtke
<bogdanov> 40
<bogdanov> densajo
<bogdanov> hahah
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si zapecu kako? :))
<upd> ja ja matek ja :
<upd> matke
<upd> pofukan leptop
<bogdanov> ena je densala pred mano
<upd> uceri sm bil z babo u franclnu
<bogdanov> sam sm si reku lah bi mi bla mt
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> tam so matke
<upd> pa fotri
<upd> da jih jebem
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> tm so
<bogdanov> KMETJEEEE
<upd> pa smrdi po svicu
<bogdanov> upam
<bogdanov> da nism
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<bogdanov> uzalu
<bogdanov> ksnga
<bogdanov> :SS
<upd> pa skoz so se gural
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> mislmu sm tko
<bogdanov> kmetje
<upd> ma kaj ce je baba hotla plesat
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> ane
<bogdanov> smrdijo
<bogdanov> pa to
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> sj majo sam tam narodne
<bogdanov> jah KMET JE KMET
<upd> pizda corava jst sm kmet
<upd> pa ne smrdim
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> jaja sj
<CrazyLemon> looool
<bogdanov> zato ti pravm
<upd> sam tam so res sami starci
<upd> majkemi
<bogdanov> sj ves kva sm mislu
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> lih za crazyja
<bogdanov> kr notr
<bogdanov> majo na stropu
<bogdanov> une voze
<bogdanov> pa krneki
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> pa kolesa
<upd> pa kure
<upd> pa un
<upd> pofukan ventiralor
<bogdanov> aj blo nabit
<upd> k se maje u 3pm
<bogdanov> dons bo nabit
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ze 5 let
<bogdanov> pa sam
<bogdanov> PIR
<upd> da pade dol enkrat
<bogdanov> sopajo nepoznajo drugo
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> skesi 10 folka po glavi
<upd> jap pir pir
<upd> to gree dost ja
<upd> ma sj
<bogdanov> alllllll
<bogdanov> poklonu
<bogdanov> se negleda
<bogdanov> u ociiii
<upd> naslednjic jo v orto bar peljem
<bogdanov> tntntntt
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> aj dobra
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> valda da je ce je moja
<bogdanov> prasam
<bogdanov> ceneb bla
<bogdanov> dobra
<bogdanov> bise
<bogdanov> mogu logirat
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> ha :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ma dobro
<bogdanov> sestricno
<CrazyLemon> katero to? ker jih mam najmanj hm..5 :)
<bogdanov> jah nevem
<bogdanov> una kj dobra
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> garava
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj pa vem..očitno so že nekomu dobre če so vse zasedene :D
<upd> :>
<CrazyLemon> grem js tv gledat
<CrazyLemon> ajde playa's :D
<upd> adijo
<bogdanov> jah use z mano
<bogdanov> al nekazu
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> aj :>
<bogdanov> jst grem pa tud kozco umit
<bogdanov> pa vn
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> kam pa gres
<bogdanov> extrem
<bogdanov> mau pogledat
<upd> dj pejt u franclna
<bogdanov> pa u miljona
<bogdanov> alpa
<bogdanov> inna
<bogdanov> u kr
<upd> hah :)
<bogdanov> ah ke
<upd> cool
<bogdanov> tm me naus vidu
<bogdanov> ulet
<bogdanov> sj bos vidu
<bogdanov> glavni
<bogdanov> u estremu un sm jst
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> haha aj
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> a un k ga samarijo v kotu
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> haha jah gutov bom ksnga
<bogdanov> morm it aj
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> :P aydd
<yang2> fantje in punce dober vecer
<yang2> bogdanov: kako ?
<yang2> aja si ze sel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Ni dostopa do particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4870/new/posts/
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> samo da povem ...
<nafisa> mene ne bo ravno tukaj naslednja 2 dneva
<nafisa> budalo od babe pozablo adapter v LJ
<nafisa> tako da ... bogdanov, Grega, napsy, t3ch --- lepo se mejte do torka. čaw baw
<nafisa> aja, limun tud :DF
<Grega> noooooooooooooo
<Grega> :~
<nafisa> :*
<Grega> :((
<t3ch> uziway
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> bom mogoče lahko preko bratovga telefona jutri kaj prišla
<nafisa> sam vas ne bo ... kot običajno
<nafisa> cya
<t3ch> itak da bos
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ka je sla ze ?
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> aja to je bnc al pac
<t3ch> komp
<Grega> zdosali smo jo
<Grega> :>
<t3ch> :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> mam Å¡e 5 min baterije
<nafisa> berem vas!
<Grega> ohh nee
<nafisa> evo --- kritično nizka napetost
<nafisa> ajde
<nafisa> papa :*
<Grega> wee loveee youuu
<Grega> :((
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99f_P5YKnX8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Nana - LONELY
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> je kdo že SVN premikov mejbi kdaj ?
#ubuntu-si 2011-04-10
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Zakaj mi program ne uporablja vseh jeder - Intel i5 procesor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4868/new/posts/
<bogdanov> gotovaaaaa
<bogdanov> scenaaa
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ni dostopa do particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4870/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> khm. eno tehnocno vprasanje glede linux kernela ... anyone?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<t3ch> napsy kaj jebe pr tej funkciji
<t3ch> http://m5it.org/?path=Paste?Problem%20with%20zero-sized%20array
<Seniorita> www . m5it . org
<t3ch> na linux dela na win pa ne
<Sky[x]> ker jezk pa je to ?
<t3ch> c/c++
<t3ch> kao nastavit bi mogo velikost arraya .. sam ce dela na linux.. :(
<t3ch> porka fix
<Sky[x]> ej
<Sky[x]> FTP client na ubuntuja pa da ni filezilla
<t3ch> gFTP
<t3ch> al pa od gnoma ono places->server-> al ka ze je
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> al pa man ftp
<t3ch> or not
<t3ch> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe more bit GUI :D
<Sky[x]> neki podobnega kot winscp :)
<napsy> ah
<napsy> t3ch: moment
<napsy> t3ch: to je c++
<napsy> 2. grozna koda :)
<napsy> 3. kokr vem stari C++ standard se ne podpira "dinamicnih" array velikosti
<napsy> bbl
<t3ch> prek mingw na winsih dela
<t3ch> na vc++6.0 pa ne
<t3ch> bom kr mingw uporablo
<t3ch> :)
<Sky[x]> bedariaj res :)
<CrazyLemon> res res
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<napsy> t3ch: linux uporabla one gcc dodatke za c++ zarad tega ti zbuilda lepo
<napsy> visual C++ pa jih verjetno nima
<napsy> zato ne mors nrdit int array[size] ker to ni v standardu
<napsy> to so recimo pri C-ju ze v c99 standardu podprl
<napsy> c++ pa mislim da uradno sele z novim standardom to dobi
<Sky[x]> Subversion client for Ubuntu: anything like TortoiseSVN?
<napsy> uh
<napsy> ne rabis tega
<napsy> pravi mosko checkout-ajo preko konzole
<napsy> miski*
<napsy> moski*
<Sky[x]> rabim k bi rad neki probov pa ne mse bit prek konzol
<Sky[x]> e
<Sky[x]> zato :)
<napsy> aja
<andrejz> živjo! kdo bi mi bil pripravljen narediti en letak ? rabim designerja
<Sky[x]> uff za to pa res nism na žalost :>
<Sky[x]> grr mene pawordpress neki zeza
<Sky[x]> kero kol kategorijo kliknem mi je ne pokaže :>
<andrejz> v bistvu je treba naredit več al manj samo neko lepo ozadje s pingvinom
<andrejz> :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon moraš menjat topic da bo pisalo set by crazy@ludni.ca ki to zdj ni nič:DD
<Grega> 'top' mi pove pri %MEM koliko % rama rabi trenuten proces, right? in ce pise 0.1, se to nikakor ne ujema s stavkom:
<Grega> I could see your server is running out of memory. And the /usr/bin/php5-fpm --fpm-config /etc/php5/fpm/php5-fpm.conf is consuming more memory. Please check this snippet pasted here for your reference.
<Sky[x]> em a se mi splača zdj dual boot na novo nardit ? :>
<Sky[x]> glede na to da čez 9 dni pride 11.x
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to:  http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot !
<CrazyLemon> samo zate alyosha :$
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kok je plačilo ? :C
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<alyosha> no to je ze nečemu podobno:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si Å¡ou na volitve ??
<alyosha> sem ti ze reku da ne:D
<alyosha> ker nimam volitev tu
<alyosha> mogu bi it u tolmin
<alyosha> in ni vredno
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa pojdi človek! kaj čakaš
<CrazyLemon> omg :/
<alyosha> bos ti mi daw 30€ za bent
<alyosha> benz?!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in itak bi voli da JA! tako da bolse ti je da ne grem:p
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu čez par let ko se zaposliš
<CrazyLemon> in ko te ne bo hotu delodajalec zaposlit za redno ampak boš biu mali delavec
<CrazyLemon> MALI DELAVEC!
<CrazyLemon> mali boš bil :D
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<alyosha> mene bojo uzeli za stalno takoj
<alyosha> na Å¡oli
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sanjaj sine :D
<alyosha> veze i poznanstva pa to:D
<alyosha> ze pripravljam teren:DD
<CrazyLemon> đabe!
<CrazyLemon> ko boš bil pijanc ker nimaš redne zaposlitve brez bolniške/malice/etc    ti ne bom posodu 2eura za vino!
<CrazyLemon> tako da veš!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<alyosha> mi bojo riko & denad
<alyosha> senad!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> riko bo do takrat  zadeu na lotu
<CrazyLemon> in se bo preselu na hvar
<alyosha> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> skupaj s senadom
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> samo en od njihdveh
<alyosha> ima kučo t unekje
<alyosha> u hrvatinih
<alyosha> neko huge
<alyosha> kao
<CrazyLemon> po 10ih letih skupnega življenja
<CrazyLemon> bosta ugotovila da se pravzaprav ljubita
<CrazyLemon> in da sta si usojena
<alyosha> ma to ze vejo
<alyosha> sj zivijo skupaj ze vec ko 10 let:D
<CrazyLemon> in živela bosta srečno do konca svojega življenja...s ribiško palico v roki
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> je res da pod mostom ampak jebiga:D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> glavno da na hvarju!:D
<CrazyLemon> ja majo hišo ja
<CrazyLemon> senad ma če se prav spomnem
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> mogu bi ga zmutit da zdila to
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> za 2l belega:D
<CrazyLemon> ni on neumen :D
<alyosha> samo kje nemoraš se z takim nic zmenit
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma odbro ajd dal bi mu 200l:D
<alyosha> to bi ga ze premamlo:D
<alyosha> tudi 2000l se zmenimo:DD
<CrazyLemon> ma ne bi :D oba sta ona pametna
<alyosha> m apočasi bo šla pamet
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo
<alyosha> pizda tu na kupujmo.si imajo eno 2 ql ponudbice za terme jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ti sploh hotu zdej
<alyosha> samo ki je na hrvaškem:p
<CrazyLemon> maš stanovanje
<CrazyLemon> maš vrt
<alyosha> HIÅ O!
<CrazyLemon> HIÅ O SORRY!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni cela tvoja tko da ja..imaš samo stanovanje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> neee
<alyosha> HIÅ O bi
<alyosha> stanovanje bomo meli:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz bi svojo hiššoooo z veliko parcelo
<alyosha> in pogledom na morje
<CrazyLemon> a veš da če bi mel  POSEBEJ hišo
<alyosha> sj to ni nč kj tacga:D
<CrazyLemon> bi mogu plačat tudi stroške
<CrazyLemon> tko pa ne rabiš
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> rabi rabi:D
<alyosha> za stanovanje.D
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja...lahk se menjamo
<CrazyLemon> če hočeš :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> bi a
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda bi :D
<alyosha> sm ti reku da imamo tu sestrično eno še
<alyosha> ma na bolsi lokaciji
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> če tvoja mi zrihta kako sestirčno
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..nima veze meni lokacija
<CrazyLemon> samo da ni gužva
<alyosha> kako ne..gor na markovcu pod Å¡olo
<alyosha> pogled na morje lep
<alyosha> velika terasa
<alyosha> vrt
<alyosha> mir tišina
<CrazyLemon> in polje 'iglavcev' okoli mene ? :D
<alyosha> ma ja
<alyosha> prošlo je to
<alyosha> ni jih več gor
<alyosha> tudi če je kašen so gor pri blokih u bosanskem
<alyosha> ma so lih eno 2 3
<CrazyLemon> sej so vsi bosanski haha
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> bosansko selo mona
<alyosha> tip neve nič
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma vem človek..beblerjeva :D
<alyosha> pa bernetičeva
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa usi tam okoli
<CrazyLemon> a to je tista ki gre proti morju od beblerjeve?
<alyosha> od spodnje do zgornje ceste:D
<alyosha> ne ne to je una ki je spodaj
<alyosha> pod beblerjevo
<CrazyLemon> aja..ki zavija dol ?
<alyosha> notri u centru bolj:D
<alyosha> ma una nwem tocno...pomoje je ja
<alyosha> da widimo kaj pravi googlemaps
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> !google maps
<Seniorita> Google Maps http://maps.google.com/
<CrazyLemon> !google maps bernetičeva markovec koper slovenija
<Seniorita> Cvetličarna Javornik, Majcen Barbara, s.p. - Other offers ... http://www.slovenia.info/?ostali_ponudniki=5476&amp;srch=1&amp;srchtype=spc&amp;wp_id=_wp_C163_I5476_W36_L1_N24_&amp;searchstr_wp_C163_I5476_W36_L1_N24_=&amp;searchcategoryid_wp_C163_I5476_W36_L1_N24_=163&amp;searchfrom_wp_C163_I5476_W36_L1_N24_=&amp;searchto_wp_C163_I5476_W36_L1_N24_=&amp;extended_attributes=y
<CrazyLemon> puj
<CrazyLemon> jebemti bota
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> kozlovičeva je
<alyosha> una
<alyosha> ki gre dol
<alyosha> od San francisco mimo beblerjeve
<alyosha> proti morju
<alyosha> samo wes ti da na papirjuh ki mas na pogodbi
<alyosha> ko najames stanovanje tam al kupis al karkoli
<alyosha> piše da uno je Semedela
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> use te ulice
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej tudi js sm olmo :D
<CrazyLemon> al semedela
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se
<alyosha> Å¡alara
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> semedela se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..semedela :)
<alyosha> !?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne gleda se kraj
<CrazyLemon> ampak neki drugega..pozabu sm
<alyosha> ma gleda se verjetno to kaj je blo 150let nazaj
<alyosha> ki Å¡alara markovec
<alyosha> to je use novo
<CrazyLemon> ma ni..stara Å¡alara je stara
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> "novo!"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> stara Å¡alara ja
<alyosha> sj zato bi lbo logično da bi bli vi šalara
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> da vidim okaj pravi googlemaps kaj je tamD:
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj poglej
<CrazyLemon> pojdi na stran občine koper
<CrazyLemon> in poglej zemljevid parcel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> samo pizda ta semeela je powsod mona
<CrazyLemon> sej ti pravim..neki drugega se gleda :D
<alyosha> tipi so weird
<alyosha> jebotte učiraj sem sturu andorta pri pokerju:D
<alyosha> tip mew 3x več chipow ko jaz na koncu ko smo ostali
<alyosha> ma tudi 4x več:D
<CrazyLemon> tipaa!
<alyosha> in sem ga olupu na brzaka:D
<CrazyLemon> kolko si zaslužu ????
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> 20€:D
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro stari
<alyosha> cepraw to je meni več ko cel mesec
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> za dve porciji čevapov v lepinji je
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> oz. nisem tolko zasluzu ze par mescew:DD
<alyosha> jebotte
<alyosha> in Å¡e drinke!:D
<alyosha> samo nemoram moram curi kaj kupit:D
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e drinke!
<alyosha> mamo u torek
<alyosha> 5let
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> 5 let sine
<alyosha> jebotte
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari..čevapi !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> kupim ji čevape
<CrazyLemon> ji kupiš lepinjo in 5
<CrazyLemon> 5 !!
<alyosha> in spaakujem:D
<CrazyLemon> čevapov
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> zavijem z pentljico:D
<alyosha> ma tip mi je dal idejo mona
<CrazyLemon> ne..napišeš v lepinji RTM
<alyosha> to je to!
<CrazyLemon> iz čevapov
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> samo pol rabim 10 čevapow
<CrazyLemon> oz še bolše!
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> LY !
<alyosha> oo bolse
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pol lahko z 5ih
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ooooo še bolše!!
<CrazyLemon> I <lepinja v obliku srčka> U !!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> to bi bilo fucking awesome!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma ti si cel romantik mona:D
<CrazyLemon> I pa U so čevapi btw :D
<alyosha> ja ja Å¡tekam to:DD
<alyosha> to je to
<alyosha> perfect gift
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma valda..tudi js sm biu tko mlad kot ti pa sm izbiral taka darila
<CrazyLemon> mam js ideje človek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahahaa:D
<alyosha> tip 2 mesca starajsi:p
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> a čuj..ima se može se
<CrazyLemon> nema se folira se
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> jel tako:D
<alyosha> i neeed mooneeyyy
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> sej maš money!
<CrazyLemon> 20€ !
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> to je to
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> učiraj sem widu shinisho s5:D
<CrazyLemon> reci malemu
<alyosha> tip je malo shujsal
<CrazyLemon> 20€ pa ti zrihtam internet
<CrazyLemon> 24/7
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> lahko ti zdilam mona
<alyosha> wlan adapter:DD
<alyosha> imamo viška zdj enega:DD
<CrazyLemon> ma vidu sm ga tudi js par dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ni se zdelo kot da je shujsau
<alyosha> in sem ga nateraw da formatira ker kao čene ne bo delaw net:D
<alyosha> malo da se muči:D
<alyosha> ma nwem meni se zdi da ja
<alyosha> al pa je samo frizura bla taka:D
<alyosha> da je zgledal bolj thin:D
<CrazyLemon> ma ko sm ga js vidu je mel kr konkretne Å¡laufe :)
<alyosha> ma tko u faco
<alyosha> ki prej je bil napihnjen ful
<alyosha> zdj se mi ni zdel tolko
<alyosha> tip je naredu Å¡olo mona:D
<alyosha> Å¡e zakljucne
<alyosha> in 2 tedna praxe
<CrazyLemon> aja??
<CrazyLemon> tipa! :D
<alyosha> ja ja ni on kar tako:D
<alyosha> je res da trgovačka
<alyosha> ampak useeno:D
<alyosha> naredu je:D
<CrazyLemon> ma btk..glavno da se je zmigal..sm mislu da še neki časa ne bo nič od njega
<alyosha> ma sj je bil kr neki časa tko...odsoten
<alyosha> praw me zanima kaj je blo res
<alyosha> tip je odplaval u neznano mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mene tudi :)
<alyosha> luigi je reku da ki neka cura da ga je sjebala
<alyosha> in da pol takrat je mallo produval
<alyosha> in samo Å¡e vedno bolj pol
<alyosha> mozno bi blo
<CrazyLemon> ja ma to že..samo kaj je bilo po tem :)
<alyosha> ma Å¡pikaw se ni ne:D
<alyosha> mogoče kaka foljica
<alyosha> samo pol nebi tko ga upallo
<alyosha> neki drugega je moglo bit da ga je psihično sjebalo
<alyosha> če bi bil na horsu al kaj takega ga nebi brigalo za nič
<alyosha> in nebi tko produvaw
<alyosha> bi drugače:D
<alyosha> ce tip mona enrkat 2 3 leta nazaj
<alyosha> ga srečam u zdravstvenem
<alyosha> in neki uno oo kjesi kajsi
<alyosha> in kao jaja
<alyosha> zdj mi je ql
<alyosha> ma sem mew prisluhe previde kao
<alyosha> bala je blo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nestoj pipat vec sokic:DD
<alyosha> on je ko udovic takrat prolupal pomoje
<alyosha> samo mallo bolj zares
<CrazyLemon> ma ja...lej dvomim da lahko tko od trave
<alyosha> žiži mona:D
<alyosha> ma ti prawim da sem vidu jz to pri luigiju
<alyosha> cene nebi verjew
<alyosha> itak je dokazano da trava lahko sprozi te pač
<alyosha> psihične bolezni
<alyosha> ki si nagnjen h njim
<CrazyLemon> ma ce luigi ma psihično bolezen pol mamo vsi :D
<alyosha> ma luigi je malo nagnjen sigurno
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma tip odkar ga poznam se nonstop smeje
<alyosha> jaa ma to ne pomeni da je supertruper:D
<alyosha> če tip mona
<alyosha> zjutraj ob desetih ze pije
<alyosha> mona:D
<alyosha> gre na malco in spije pow litra Å¡prica
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> al pa gor ko smo se dobijali u stanovanju tip uno u urci dveh
<alyosha> litr vina sm
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sam
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zjutraj to
<alyosha> kaj se nebo smejal:D
<alyosha> ti bi se tudi:D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> tip je kronik..ne se jebat :D
<alyosha> ma tip je res alkoholičar pošten
<alyosha> samo pijejo oni mona
<alyosha> kamor grejo karkoli delajo
<alyosha> Å¡pric na Å¡pric:D
<CrazyLemon> ištrijan mona :D
<alyosha> pravi:D
<CrazyLemon> mam takega strica ja..vem kako je to :D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> mam jaz nono tašno:DD
<CrazyLemon> in ta je tudi malo tko...nagnjen k čudnim stvarem :D
<alyosha> vidiš ti
<alyosha> itak ištrijani so
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> malo nagnjeni:D
<CrazyLemon> ja..na svojo čudno stran :D
<alyosha> nona moja ona je tudi grave
<alyosha> beka spije po litro rakije na dan ko nič
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> in pol začne neki fantazirat
<alyosha> kako je bla ona tu in tam
<alyosha> in kako je padla iz bloka enrkat
<alyosha> je bla cela polomljena
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in stara moja jo pol napizdi
<alyosha> da če je normalna:D
<alyosha> da kaj puca.DD
<CrazyLemon> ma stari
<CrazyLemon> js ji vrjamem
<CrazyLemon> da je bila cela polomljena če jepadla iz bloka
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<alyosha> jz bi ji tudi
<alyosha> samo iz bloka mora prej past.DD
<alyosha> ma veš kašne puca nona nmj
<alyosha> enrat meni razlagala kako je mene zasedovala
<alyosha> in na titovem kao so me izsiljevali eni za pare
<alyosha> in jaz sem jih use razbiw
<alyosha> njih blo 8
<alyosha> z pištolami še
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hahahahahahaha
<alyosha> jz samo gledam
<alyosha> ja ja nona
<CrazyLemon> NE SE JEBAT :D
<alyosha> je uredu:D
<alyosha> in beka resno uno ti govori
<CrazyLemon> tipa..ti si nek žešči tip a
<alyosha> te gleda u pči
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> oči
<alyosha> pfff pa nego:D
<alyosha> beka gleda nek film štekaš
<CrazyLemon> tip jih je 8 zjebal..pa še pištole so meli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pridem jaz mimo
<alyosha> in ona skombinira to pol use skupaj
<alyosha> inj Å¡e kaj sanja pol zraven
<alyosha> itak je alkoholizirana do jaja
<alyosha> in pomeša use
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> grave grave
<alyosha> in stari beka bla zdj na testih
<alyosha> te kri in usa ta sranja
<alyosha> in beka ima perfektno zdravje
<alyosha> jetra ko nova
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda stari...rakija :D
<alyosha> a beka pije uno usak dan na powno
<alyosha> rakija in vino
<CrazyLemon> to moraš tudi ti začet :))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> meni tko smrdi rakija nmj
<alyosha> kupiš':D
<CrazyLemon> meni tudi :D
<alyosha> mamo Å¡e 60l na njivi:D
<alyosha> domaće
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo enkrat v življenju sm pil
<CrazyLemon> to je blo..dve leti nazaj :D
<alyosha> pil nasplosno
<alyosha> al rakijo?
<CrazyLemon> rakijo :)
<alyosha> se mi je zdelo:D
<alyosha> pizd ajz sem se enrkat tko napil od rakije mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pridem jaz gor u tolmin zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm samo eno ruknu :D
<alyosha> vlakom
<alyosha> gremo do kolega
<alyosha> udri rakijo takoj
<alyosha> spili nwem pol litrce
<alyosha> stari koma
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> stara prišla iz sluzbe ob 2h
<alyosha> jaz doma spim
<alyosha> pijan gotov
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> prisu ob 10h gor
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kronik :D
<alyosha> ewo je prisla sestricna online:D
<alyosha> od cure:DD
<alyosha> ma nic kronik
<alyosha> nisem pil alkota od 2. letnika srednej
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> reci ji da da sliko da jo vidim :D
<alyosha> mas na FB
<alyosha> caki da vidim
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma js se tko..enkrat na leto napijem..ko se mi kak nečak rodi al pa kera druga podobna priložnost
<CrazyLemon> jager cola in greš :D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> jegra tudi ne moram več
<alyosha> smrdi:D
<alyosha> pizda kako zdj na fb
<alyosha> dobiš url od slike
<alyosha> ki so tej novi kretenski
<alyosha> albumu?!
<CrazyLemon> ma prau diši po kokakoli :D
<CrazyLemon> desni klik ..kaj ne dela?
<alyosha> ma mas ja
<alyosha> samo nimas url slika al karkoli
<alyosha> tu mas caki
<alyosha> pvt
<alyosha> da ti kdo ne zmuva je tu:DD
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> je Å¡e mlada:D
<CrazyLemon> ma stari
<alyosha> 1. letnik faxa
<CrazyLemon> opic ne maram
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ke pederr:D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..neki mi je znana
<alyosha> ma nwem wes.D
<alyosha> beka je bolj tko
<alyosha> doma:D
<alyosha> se ji neda kaj praveč:D
<alyosha> je tašna lenivka:D
<CrazyLemon> awesome!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> sj:DD
<alyosha> doma na pcju je wecalmanj:D
<CrazyLemon> sicer ok..tudi to zna bit tečno
<alyosha> mane sj tko
<alyosha> gre tudi vn
<alyosha> ampak ne preveč:D
<CrazyLemon> iščem bikini slike
<CrazyLemon> pa ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bo
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha> ma pizda jz tudi:D
<alyosha> baje da je ena nekje bla
<alyosha> samoniso dali nazaj
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> niso dali gor
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj ko so bli na tenerifah
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda! :S
<alyosha> kao da je neka huda slika
<alyosha> so ji sise ispale vani:D
<alyosha> samo nočejo pokazat
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> dej stari zrihtaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> a nesmem preveč prašat ki je cura ljubosumna ze zdj:DD
<CrazyLemon> ma dej reci da mene zanima človek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ne dovoli da se preveč z njo druzim ker ve da so mi bolj usec mlajse deklice:DD
<alyosha> hahha:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pedofil en zakrinkan
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> neee no
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> barely legal
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js zrihtat windows seven
<CrazyLemon> sestričninemu možu :)
<CrazyLemon> prekleta familija..sploh jim ne morem zaračunat :D
<alyosha> ma ne govori
<alyosha> in Å¡e so dosadni pol
<alyosha> kao kaj to ne dela
<alyosha> kaj to ne dela
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> a nevejo uporabljat
<alyosha> in nemoras jih napizdit
<alyosha> ki pol se uzalijo in ne dobis darila
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..ma meni niso dosadni :D
<alyosha> za bday:D
<CrazyLemon> nič..lejtr pedofajl aligejtr!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> zrihtaj sliko!
<alyosha> ti si pedo mona!:D
<alyosha> se bom potrudu:D
<Sky[x]> zna kdo preštet kok je klele kock ? :D http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10850055/024.pdf
<andrejz> zakaj pa to rabiš?
<Sky[x]> to mamo kviz za rešt :(
<andrejz> imo ni težko, samo kar nekaj dela je
<Sky[x]> ma ja sej zato
<Sky[x]> pa se mi res ne da še s tem zajebavat k se raj za kolokvij učim :)
<Sky[x]> 700 pride rešitev če kerga zanima :D
<Grega> kako mors to prestet, matematicno ali programsko?
<Sky[x]> 700 je rešitev :)
<Grega> sem videl ja
<Grega> pa vseeno..
<Sky[x]> nej bi se dalo kao z dvojnim integralom sam pojma nimam kako :)
<Grega> oh
<Sky[x]> sam da prešteješ pač :)
<Grega> jaz bi for() zanko napisal :P
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> kako boš pa prebral iz PDFja in dal v for ? :D
<Grega> open('024.pdf'), seveda
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo kak ubuntu project timer ? :)
<Sky[x]> project timer ?
<Sky[x]> zakaj men jav da tega ne najde ? apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<bogdanov> skyx
<bogdanov> apt-get update
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache search libapache2-mod-php5
<bogdanov> sta ima
<Sky[x]> aja eh
<Sky[x]> je že naložen :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi če je naložen ti ne bo napisalo da ga ne najde :)
<Sky[x]> ja sej je napisal da je že naložen :D
<andrejz> živjo! kakšen desinger za letak tukaj ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<Grega> ssh/scp nima parametra za password ali ga samo jaz ne najdem? nekaj v stilu 'ssh user:pass@host' ali pa 'ssh user@host --password bla' ..
<miha> http://www.dvk.gov.si/MD2011/MD2011i/index3.html
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja kdo kak time tracking software za projekte ?
<miha> http://www.politikis.si/?p=21164
<Seniorita> Po delnih izidih referenduma o zakonu o malem delu že povsem jasno: Pahorjeva vlada s strani ljudstva dobila še eno nezaupnico! | Politikis
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/primerjalni-test-zps-ja-kateri-protivirusni-program-izbrati/255084
<Seniorita> Primerjalni test ZPS-ja: kateri protivirusni program izbrati? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> cool
<CrazyLemon> nisem vedu da se ZPS ukvarja tudi s tem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> nmj kako so hudi BigBangTheory :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si Å¡ow na referendum?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha že zjutraj človek!
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> kotzgleda vam bo ratalo
<alyosha> je bla dobra reklama
<alyosha> je pa res da udelezba je 3. najnizja u zgodovini drzave:D
<alyosha> 26%
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> to "nam" ni nič ratalo
<CrazyLemon> ker je šlo v nič par miljonov €
<alyosha> jadna dežela naša:D
<alyosha> ma sploh ne govori
<alyosha> fucking referendumi mona
<alyosha> ma je bil usaj dupli?
<CrazyLemon> dobro ne bom govoru
<alyosha> Å¡e za penzije?
<CrazyLemon> pol grem kaj
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<alyosha> al bo Å¡e za uno posebej
<alyosha> kaj si se uzalu mona
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ne ni bil dupli..samo za malo delo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> jaoo
<alyosha> kaj pol cez dva tedna Å¡e en
<alyosha> pa naša dežela res ma viška para
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e 2 bodo
<alyosha> ma ne ne
<alyosha> to je Slovenija dežela naša
<alyosha> jebemjo
<CrazyLemon> stari nič se mi ne da
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> lenčuga
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si poštelaw wine
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj je to mona...sem dobu zdj mail da gojkoajkula je uploadal new video in ko kliknes je bil video removan
<alyosha> !?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahaha dela zdj:D
<CrazyLemon> ja ja nov video je
<CrazyLemon> je že prejšno nedeljo dal trailer gor
<alyosha> pa kaj nisem dobu na mail mona
<alyosha> ti si kriv
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne dobim na mail tega crapa
<alyosha> pizda CrazyLemon powej ti meni zakaj mi zdj od zadnjih update-ow neki Å¡teka lapatopa mona
<alyosha> do zdj je delalo perfect tej zadnji pa so neki sjebali use mona
<CrazyLemon> formatiraj stari
<CrazyLemon> ni druge
<alyosha> ma ti formatiraj mona:d
<alyosha> tudi ko mi ugasne lapatopa
<alyosha> ki se mi kabel sklopi ne
<alyosha> ko mi gre nazaj notri
<alyosha> mi ni hotlo nalozitni sanse
<alyosha> in pol sem s5 sklopu
<alyosha> in pol sem zbraw en kernelnazaj
<alyosha> in dela
<alyosha> samo neki bolj jadno use
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/cernac-volilci-so-pahorjevi-vladi-dali-rdeci-karton/255066
<Seniorita> Černač: Volilci so Pahorjevi vladi dali rdeči karton :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<christooss_> tale černač pa ni lih pri bolj inteligentnejših
<Sky[x]> jst se mvesel da je zakonc na referendumu padu
<Sky[x]> sam me pa zdj skrbi kaj bo naprej
<Sky[x]> glede na to da so oni računal da zakon ne bo padu ...
<christooss_> pač drugi zakoni in drugje odrekanja
<christooss_> sam k to ni bil zakon o pokojninski reformi ampak o malem delu
<christooss_> k nevem kje sls najde tajkune
<Sky[x]> Svetlik je dejal, da se ob padcu zakona o malem delu postavlja vprašanje zadostnega obsega sredstev za financiranje novega štipendijskega zakona.
<christooss_> če bi mel pahor jajca bi zdej reku bmk za štipendijski zakon
<christooss_> če ste hotl status quo pa ga mejte
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> pa sem proti malemu delu da se razume
<christooss_> sam bl k berem idiotske proti argumente slo desnice bolj sem za zakon
<marko-_-> a lahko kdo priporoča kak dober film
<marko-_-> christooss_, nisi edini lol
<marko-_-> 3/4 sploh ne ve zakaj so šli volit, že od vsega začetka
<marko-_-> z tistim Å¡trajkom
<marko-_-> so vse zajebali
<marko-_-> in mi šli konkretno na kurac, čeprav sem proti zakonu
<Sky[x]> zakonv vsekakor ni dobr sam tud prihodnost kaj bo zdj ko zakon ni bil sprejet ni najbolj rožnata v tem je problem
<christooss_> sej sam zakon sam ni bil namenjen reševanju ekonomske krize
<christooss_> sam paš ŠOU vržt iz služenja z napotnicami
<christooss_> in iz tega je nastal popolnoma neoliberalen zakon ki ga NE PODPIRAJO desničarji
<christooss_> ROFL
<christooss_> toj prov smeh res desnica postaja socialna naenkrat
<CrazyLemon> <christooss_> sam paš ŠOU vržt iz služenja z napotnicami
<CrazyLemon> jah to je simple
<CrazyLemon> narediš zakon k to omejuje
<christooss_> CrazyLemon sej vem
<CrazyLemon> (Å¡tudentske organizacije morajo bit javni zavodi)
<christooss_> ne men govort sam pač oni so se tako odločili
<christooss_> in pač na tak način rešit
<christooss_> ampak vseen nevem zakaj folk ne bi podprl malega dela
<CrazyLemon> in je to to
<CrazyLemon> ne greš pa spisat enga zakona v kerga spadajo upokojenci, študentje, brezposelni etc.
<CrazyLemon> ker s tem pač prav hočeš da pade na referendumu :)
<christooss_> upokojenci zdej pač ne smejo delat
<christooss_> simpl
<christooss_> CrazyLemon boljš da daš to v en zakon k nam je treba sam na en referendum
<christooss_> drugač bi sls in sds tri referendume skup vrgli
<CrazyLemon> je to rešitev za ? da vsi po mal delajo in bo bolš ? :)
<CrazyLemon> in noben nima nobenih pravic ? :)
<christooss_> ja za brezposelne je boljš da delajo mal k nič
<christooss_> enako za upokojence
<Sky[x]> zakaj folk nebi podpru malega dela
<christooss_> sam bl je problem k se zakonu hitro lahko da par amadmajev in s tem rata zbrka
<Sky[x]> zato ker pol bo več penzionistov delal kot mladih :D
<christooss_> Sky[x] :)
<CrazyLemon> lej..študentje se čist nič ne bi pritoževali če bi bil en poseben zakon k bi omejil ŠO in bi recimo omogočal vpis pokojninske dobe če delaš prek študentskega
<CrazyLemon> tak zakon bi se takoj sprejel :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<christooss_> CrazyLemon v enako optimističnem svetu v katerem bi tudi malo delo ful hudo funkcioniralo
<christooss_> :)
<marko-_-> dej naj nekdo priporoča nek dober film da vam jebem mater
<christooss_> marko-_- ninja cheerleaders
<christooss_> 3.3 ma na imdb
<Sky[x]> marko: firedup
<marko-_-> hjoj
<marko-_-> Sky[x], kaj je to neka najstniška komedija kjer so vsi pijani od dveh kozarcov piva?
<Sky[x]> ne
<marko-_-> raje bi gledal neko akcijo
<christooss_> marko-_- red
<christooss_> a team
<christooss_> machete
<marko-_-> gledal že
<marko-_-> recimo red ja, neki v tem stilu
<marko-_-> uu
<marko-_-> machete nisem gledal
<marko-_-> čist pozabil na to
<marko-_-> je kul?
<christooss_> itak
<christooss_> zakon
<marko-_-> zelo cool
<christooss_> pa nune nuns with big guns
<christooss_> ups nude nuns with big guns
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ma preveč domišlija:D
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro ma kaj je mona
<CrazyLemon> bi rad batine al kaj ? :/
<marko-_-> christooss_, ta ma precej slabo oceno, sej kul
<marko-_-> machete bom gledal
<alyosha> ne crazy ne me tepst
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMsyAz6PQd0&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - 25 Ta Life - Always Remember/Never Forget A.C.A.B.
<miha> christooss_: jst sm proti načeloma, ni lepo, ker se ne znajo nič s sindikati zment, da bi kr obšli pogajanja
<alyosha> neboom več sory sor
<alyosha> y
<alyosha> :D
<miha> pač ena pravila za velke delavce, njim se nič ne sme narest
<miha> druga pravila za male delavce, njim lahk krkol
<miha> to sucks
<miha> če majo kej za fleksibilizirat, naj normalna delovna razmerja naredijo fleksibilna
<miha> ne pa da generaciji semoliča noben nč ne more
<miha> mladim pa lahk krkol
<miha> to sucks
<miha> vsem enako, kakorkol pač
<CrazyLemon> ta kurac od freenodea spet lagira!
<christooss_> miha podpira sindikate :)
<christooss_> lol
<christooss_> sindikati so itak u pizdi zandje čase
<christooss_> populisti
<christooss_> sam odgovarjajo na vladne ukrepe sami pa nobene naprednosti na področju delavcev
<christooss_> in delavske zakonodaje
<miha> christooss_: ne podpiram nič bolj kot vlade
<miha> sindikatov
<miha> ampak ni mi všeč, da če se s sindikati ne morjo nič zmenit, da pol kr malo delo izumjo
<miha> tak da eni so zaščiteni kot kočevski medvedi
<christooss_> sej kdaj so bli pa sindikati itak rečejo ne tega pa mi nočemo
<miha> eni pa pač fleksibilni
<miha> apartheid
<christooss_> in to je konec debate
<miha> christooss_: če bo spremenila na enak način vsa delovna razmerja, tudi glede sindikatov
<miha> bom premislu o ZA
<miha> da pa enim nič ne morš druge pa zatolčeš, ker jih lahk
<miha> to pa ne podpiram
<miha> pa dajmo vsi malo delat
<miha> to me ne bi motl
<christooss_> malo delat lol
<miha> če svetlika in njegovih ne bi
<christooss_> ne moreš rečt da je maks kar lahk slo delavec zasluži 6k eur
<christooss_> pač malo delo je blo mišljeno samo kot prehodno
<miha> sj smo vidl slovensko gospodarstvo od 2008
<miha> najprej leteli Å¡tundeti pa tuji delavci
<miha> pol pa še vsi ostali, ker niso hotl sindikati plač znižat, ampak so jih višal
<christooss_> itak enmu resnemu podjetju ni v interesu met 30 malih delavcev
<miha> christooss_: če hočem malo delat, zakaj bi rabu državno regulacijo
<miha> avtorske in ostale brez tega lepo delajo
<miha> a zdj pa napotnico al neki
<miha> christooss_: malo delo po svetlikovo nikogar ne zadovolji, ne čist liberaliziranih (ni fleksibilno) do socializiranih (ni bonitet rednega dela)
<miha> kaj s tem hotu narest
<miha> milostni gradualizem
<miha> po drnovškovo
<miha> jebeni profesorji, mislijo, da znajo bit ministri
<miha> zanj je Golobić gospod, on vsaj ve kaj pomeni bit minister
<christooss_> pa lih malo delo je fleksibilno k se skoz menja delavca
<miha> zakaj bi menjal ker država tak ukaže?
<miha> če je fleksibilno se odločiš kolk ur hočeš met kirga delavca
<miha> ne, ta se je iztrošu
<miha> dejmo naslednjega učit
<miha> glih en delavc vredu dela
<miha> pa je prevče ur za malo delo
<miha> premal pa za redno
<christooss_> sej zaposliš ga za redno?
<miha> super, dejmo enga novega malega delavca
<miha> christooss_: malo delo je omejeno na slab teden
<miha> za določen čas redno pa na 1 mesec?
<miha> :D
<christooss_> ja in
<miha> nič
<miha> brezveze se ta vlada gre igrice
<christooss_> če si tak gnoj da ne morš enga človeka ze en mesec zaposlit
<miha> naj pokaže kako bo semoliča pr rednem delu obdelala
<christooss_> je pa boljš da nimaš fimre
<miha> pa bom razmislu :D
<miha> christooss_: lej ves nesporazum je v tem, da tu socialistična tradicija samo 'pravo delo'... in pol so izuml študentsko delo, da bi ta pravi se lepo mel, študenti pa stisnl zobe, dokler ne postanejo velki in pravi delavci
<miha> to je šlo neki časa
<miha> pač tu majo rajš da podjetje bankrotira kot da bi znižal plače
<miha> prov
<christooss_> pa ok sej normalno delo je rešeno
<christooss_> sam pač malo delo, ki je na tnalu samo zaradi študentov, je problem
<christooss_> hude so izjave študentov k rečejo radi bi delali
<christooss_> čak mal
<christooss_> jst bi bil rad kot Å¡tudent frej in ga skoz pil
<christooss_> ne pa delal v enem zabačenem kafiču za 3 eur na uro
<miha> :)
<christooss_> dejte nam Å¡tipendij
<christooss_> ne pa napotnic
<miha> se strinjam
<christooss_> generacija iz ww2 pa pravi, da mladi nimamo več odnosa do dela
<miha> christooss_: pač ne maram te vlade ker vse dela v paketu
<miha> vzemite vse al pa nč
<miha> pol se pa čudijo ko dobijo 80% proti
<christooss_> miha zarad tega ker je časovno manj potratno
<miha> ni moj problem
<miha> oni so vlada, so plačani za to
<christooss_> ker tale opozicija se itak obes na vse kar ni njim po godu
<miha> saj se more
<christooss_> miha sej parlamentarci so tud tm da odločajo namesto mene
<christooss_> so plačani za to
<christooss_> pa morm vsak teden na kurčev referendum
<miha> christooss_: lej izvirni problem je v ustavi, ampak ne v referendumu, ampak ker državni svet katastrofa. moral bi bit senat in se to v senatu zavrne, kar je neusklajeno
<miha> ne da mamo vsakič referendum
<miha> to je naloga senata
<miha> da se ustavi zakon
<miha> pa ga vrne v usklajevanje
<christooss_> sej tm je blo 16:16 proti zakon
<christooss_> :)
<miha> državni svet ni senat
<christooss_> vseen da lahk veto
<christooss_> oz vrne nazaj v obravnavo
<miha> ja, sam kako legitimnost ma? kdo ga je izvolil? sindikati pa gzs pa univerza
<miha> naj se ***
<miha> drugič pa
<miha> rabiš samo 45 glasov da preglasuješ
<miha> to je čist brezveze, kot da ga ni
<miha> al ma senat pravico veta
<miha> al ga pa ni :D
<christooss_> mi mamo pač državni svet in lahk mu rečeš senat al pa kej takega
<christooss_> ampak nimamo v slo dvodomnosti
<miha> ni isto
<miha> trenutno je to debatni klub
<miha> ne senat
<miha> senat so senatorji, voljeni
<miha> ki imajo kej moči
<christooss_> tud senat bi bil v slo debatni krožek
<miha> morda
<christooss_> sej voljeni že ampak a nismo izvolil že parlamentarcov
<miha> voli se oboje v normalnih državah
<miha> vsaj del senata
<miha> del so trajno imenovani
<miha> al drugač
<miha> tu pa sindikati imenujejo svoje, gzs svoje, univerza svoje
<miha> kr tak po domače
<miha> debatni klub pač
<christooss_> debatni klub ni zaradi definicije
<christooss_> oz lih to
<christooss_> svet je debatni klub zaradi definicije
<christooss_> k ga noben ne jebe
<christooss_> k se mu nobene legitimnosti nikol ne da
<christooss_> kdaj se oni sestajajo? blage
<christooss_> fora je da pravilno, da imajo možnost pravne osebe sodelovati pri zakonodaji
<christooss_> svaka čast
<christooss_> sam brez veze pa met državni svet in potem se poscat nanj vsakič ko dajo veto
<miha> ja
<miha> saj
<miha> proti 80.16 % :)
<miha> jej lepa cifra
<christooss_> spet en razlog več, da se bo opozicija hvalila kolk so oni fino fajn, čeprov niso mel nič pri referendumu :)
<christooss_> ukint referendum ftw
<miha> http://www.finance.si/308775/Pahor-Glas-proti-malemu-delu-je-tudi-glas-proti-vladi
<Seniorita> Pahor: Glas proti malemu delu je tudi glas proti vladi - Finance.si
<christooss_> lol
<miha> christooss_: eh zakaj
<christooss_> upam da bo vlada odstopila
<christooss_> jeeeeee
<miha> hahaha
<miha> lol
<miha> ti se hecaš
<christooss_> to bi bla blamaža
<miha> da bi KGB sam sebe vn poslal
<christooss_> miha cinično ampak vseen bi blo fajn vidt kako je to
<miha> ni ans
<miha> vejo da naslednjega mandata ne bo
<christooss_> sej itak jih noben več ne podpira
<miha> uživajo dokler traja
<miha> ja zakaj bi odstopl, dokler majo večino
<christooss_> ja sam zakaj se ne bi odstavili
<miha> še 1.5 leta dobrih plač.. pa dobrih biznisov
<christooss_> itak ne morjo nič naredit
<miha> lahko vlečejo tist drobiž 3 jurje neto
<christooss_> referendum za vsako pizdarijo
<miha> zakaj bi odstopili :D
<christooss_> miha ok privzemimo, da niso biznismeni
<christooss_> fino bi blo da jutri vlada napove odstop
<christooss_> in vsem fakiča pokaže
<christooss_> mi mamo DOST
<christooss_> pa grejo na kajmanske
<christooss_> to bi blo tolk hudo
<miha> christooss_: to bi ti naredu
<miha> ampak KGB niso kot ti
<marko-_-> fak kaj se dogaja s folkom
<miha> oni nič ne znajo, razn sedet v vladi, če se le da
<miha> :)
<miha> zakaj bi oni odstopli
<miha> ti vem da bi
<miha> marko-_-: kaj to
<marko-_-> 5 let nazaj je blo 5% takih najstnikov ki so fuł indie in hipsterji pa kvazi intelektualci vsi z nekimi witty quoti
<marko-_-> zdaj jih je 9%
<marko-_-> 95*
<miha> marko-_-: ja super
<miha> al ka
<marko-_-> vsak drugi status update je nek deep, profound bullshit, ki ga itak sami ne razumejo
<marko-_-> pa seveda vsi poslušajo post-rock bande ala god is an austronaut
<marko-_-> in se imajo za ne vem kako pametne
<marko-_-> pa seveda, noben jih ne razume
<marko-_-> pizda, pogrešam emoje
<marko-_-> tisti niso tolko morili
<miha> :D
<marko-_-> čak da vam pokažem, da boste vedli o čem govorim
<marko-_-> indie/hipster najstnik ki ga osebno poznam #1 http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/196376_1580878291935_1535014387_31197825_1766465_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1535014387
<marko-_-> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/12325_1339125071744_1039673019_1027258_4267136_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1039673019
<marko-_-> Å¡e ena kurba
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> pa seveda so vsi fotografi
<marko-_-> to je zdej tudi spet ful KUL
<marko-_-> če imaš fotoaparat za 1000€ in slikaš črno bele slike
<marko-_-> spipalo se mi bo enkrat
<marko-_-> pa bom res nekoga zaklal
<marko-_-> hjoj
<marko-_-> pizda zdej si bom nabavil nekega maca, začel hodit bos, svoje dneve preživljal v nekem kafiču, kjer bom poslušal nek band, ki ga noben ne pozna, seveda ne smejo manjkat ray ban sončna očala pa nek t-shirt z ironičnim stavkom
<marko-_-> pofukani hipsterji
<marko-_-> miha, enkrat sem se tudi jaz našemil v hipsterja
<marko-_-> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/47355_116229205097666_100001317622847_101484_5030251_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/slovenija/1042437180
<Seniorita> Vlado Miheljak: Vlada nima avtoritete, s katero bi lahko nagovorila javnost | Dnevnik
<miha> marko-_-: car :)
<christooss_> marko-_- upam, da je tist na sliki češnjev pir
<christooss_> ker drugač ne boš nikol hipster
<marko-_-> je neko pivo, za katero še nisi nikoli slišal
<christooss_> a ok
<christooss_> pol pa kul
<miha> http://www.finance.si/308765/Pahor-vstali-smo-odidite
<Seniorita> Pahor, vstali smo, odidite!  - Finance.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<marko-_-> mgmt, kings of leon in podobne pizdarije
<marko-_-> vse bi zaklal
<christooss_> Rado Pedzir je ekonomist.
<marko-_-> indie je kul ker se razlikuje od ostale mainstream glasbe, al dan danes je to verjetno najbolj popularna muzika, smešen paradoks
<christooss_> marko-_- zakaj?
<christooss_> kaj so ti oni slabega naredili
<marko-_-> igrajo za kurac muziko
<christooss_> ja in? ne jih poslušat
<marko-_-> fanbase je tisto, kaj me najbolj moti
<marko-_-> ne moreš tega samo tak ignorirat
<christooss_> no to pa je
<christooss_> ja ni band kriv, da ga poslušajo
<marko-_-> ampak glej, tile bandi se zavedajo, da jim bo ta muzika prinesla keš
<marko-_-> kje so taki bandi bli par let nazaj?
<marko-_-> nikjer
<marko-_-> dan danes, vsak drug band se lejbla kot "indie-rock"
<marko-_-> in avtomatično dobi +200 poslušalcev
<christooss_> lejblajo jih založbe
<marko-_-> ker hej, to je indie, to ni mainstream, to je deep in profound
<marko-_-> to so individualni intelektualci
<marko-_-> you wouldn't understand...
<marko-_-> in podobne pizdarije
<christooss_> sej pač /ignore pa je
<marko-_-> mah sej drugače me prav boli kurac, sam včasih moreš nekje zrantat malo
<marko-_-> pa ven iz sebe spravit :D
<marko-_-> zdej je okej
<christooss_> aja no ok potem se pa opravičujem, če sem bil na poti tvojega ranta
<christooss_> :)
<marko-_-> aja drugače pa
<christooss_> chrome sux
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> aja wrong flame war
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I&feature=player_embedded christooss_ miha mislim da ta komad razloži celotno indie/hipster sceno najboljše :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Being a Dickhead&#39;s Cool
<marko-_-> ne bo vama žal, če še nista slišala
<christooss_> ja sej sam hipsetrji so pač pozerji
<christooss_> enako obstajajo metalci pozerji
<christooss_> pa punksi pozerji
<marko-_-> sam hipsterji so razred zase
<marko-_-> i love my life as a dickhead!!
<Sky[x]> smeh
<Sky[x]> ej a tole tud ubuntu zmore ? :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/triki/zakaj-vas-nebi-windowsi-pozdravili-vsakic-ko-jih-prizgete.html
<miha> christooss_: rado je tapravi, sam ko noče bit barbika :)
<Seniorita> Zakaj vas nebi Windowsi pozdravili, vsakič ko jih prižgete?
<marko-_-> christooss_, najboljši line v tem komadu je "we're having NEW AGE fun with a VINTAGE feel" (dan danes ko folk slike ful "postara", pač tisti efekt ko zgledajo ful stare slike)
<marko-_-> carsko
<marko-_-> to je ful kul
<christooss_> marko-_- to delajo normal people tud
<christooss_> ne sam hipsterji
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] GregaS: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<christooss_> res cachy tune
<marko-_-> ne razumeš, hipsterji to delajo ker je kul in ne-mainstream
<marko-_-> čeprav je to oxymoron
<marko-_-> oni to delajo ironično, of course
<christooss_> ne pa ni
<christooss_> lahk je neki teb kul pa ni mainstream
<christooss_> pa tud lahk je neki kul samo po sebi pa ni mainstrim
<christooss_> res hud komad no
<christooss_> prov zakon muska
<marko-_-> got a +1 here for my gig tonight... i play synth, WE ALL PLAY SYNTH!!
<marko-_-> aja pa to z očalmi
<marko-_-> christooss_, zakaj hipsterji nosijo old-sql nerd očala ko dejansko ne rabijo očal
<marko-_-> dejansko so samo prazni frejmi
<marko-_-> a to normalni ljudje tudi delajo
<marko-_-> če ja, pol samo vidiš kako se je hipster subkultura prijela
<christooss_> zakaj majo metalci dolge čupe če lahko metal poslušaš tudi s kratkimi lasmi
<marko-_-> da lahko headbangaš na muziko
<marko-_-> pa dejansko je to taki sfajlan stereotip da adijo
<christooss_> a potem plešasti ljudje ne mormo bit metalci
<christooss_> fail
<marko-_-> večina metalcov ki sem spoznal v zadnjiih 8 letih so meli kratke lase
<marko-_-> sicer pa to niti malo ni enako and you know it
<teardrop> večina metalcev, ki sem jih spoznal v življenju, danes niso več metalci
<christooss_> itak da je pač en statusni simbol znotraj sub kulture
<christooss_> pač eni majo prazne okvire
<marko-_-> teardrop, haha
<christooss_> eni dolge lase
<christooss_> eni pa skate board
<christooss_> skajt bord
<marko-_-> ja vredu, če bomo že tako posploševali zadeve, kul
<marko-_-> bottom line: hipster kultura je najbolj annoying
<christooss_> ma kakor vzameš
<teardrop> marko-_-, ti se smeješ, sam stvar je resnična - folk odraste in zapusti svojo subkulturo - eni pa najdejo še bolj marginalno in odjadrajo tja
<christooss_> na kurac mi gre da pride tip k tep pa ti reče da je on največji satanist v sloveniji
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> tud na kurac mi gre justin biber fanice
<teardrop> christooss_, jaz si pa ne želim met tak mladih pup na kurcu
<marko-_-> ma men hipsterji sploh ne bi šli na kurac, sej nobenega še nisem slišal rečt "ja, jaz sem hipster pa poslušam indie glasbo"
<marko-_-> na kurac mi gre to, da so taki
<christooss_> teardrop tuche
<marko-_-> sploh ne vem besede za to
<marko-_-> it's cool, to not be cool
<marko-_-> al kakor kol bi to opisal
<christooss_> sej Å¡tekam
<marko-_-> metal, punk, rap, kakoršen koli prizadet fanbase majo, hipsterji jih toppajo vse
<marko-_-> pač, pozerstvo na višku
<marko-_-> zdaj pa grem gledat macheto
<marko-_-> čao
<christooss_> hipsterji topajo vse :)
<christooss_> lol
<christooss_> vsi pozerji so kurac
<christooss_> plus vrjamem, da je večina hipsterjev zlo samo ironičnih
<christooss_> kar za druge naštete subkulture ne morš rečt :) or so it seems
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> machete
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> to je bolj komedija kot kaj drugega
<miha> http://www.finance.si/308785/%A9tudentsko-delo-lahko-vlada-uredi-skozi-ve%E8je-dav%E8ne-omejitve
<Seniorita> �tudentsko delo lahko vlada uredi skozi ve�je dav�ne omejitve - Finance.si
<napsy> Sky[x]: ping
<Grega> na enem kompu imam mysql, na drugem pa postgresql, kako naj najlazje prekopiram podatke iz mysql v postgre? ideje?
<christooss__> Grega cp :)
<christooss__> potem pa poprviš bazo če kaj javka
<Grega> hm? cp? w00t?
<christooss__> <Grega> na enem kompu imam mysql, na drugem pa postgresql, kako naj najlazje prekopiram podatke
<christooss__> iz mysql v postgre? ideje?
<christooss__> cp gnu program
<Grega> cp gnu program?
<christooss__> NAME
<christooss__>        cp - copy files and directories
<christooss__> drugač pa mal poglej na postgre wiki majo kr obsežno dokumentacijo
<christooss__> http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Converting_from_other_Databases_to_PostgreSQL#MySQL
<Seniorita> Converting from other Databases to PostgreSQL - PostgreSQL wiki
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: m2ts datoteko mi ne predvaja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4866/new/posts/
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> ta machete
<christooss__> a ni hud no :)
<marko-_-> mom x sister
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e bazen
<marko-_-> ta film ma prav vse
<christooss__> nič grem spat lahko noč
<marko-_-> ajde lahko noč
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> mačete je car
<christooss__> dani trejo :)
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> kva bi jima delal:>
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> pol pa Å¡e nju ubije
<Grega> ow, nice.. ze mam
<Grega> po domace, ne pa z neko dokumentacijo
<Grega> :>
<marko-_-> hahahahah
<marko-_-> o fak
<marko-_-> "machete don't text"
<marko-_-> bitch please
<marko-_-> carsko
<miha> http://www.demotivation.us/how-do-you-know-someone-is-a-mac-user-1246525.html
<Seniorita> How do you know someone is a Mac user? | Demotivation.us
<Bilko> najbol je scena k uporab čreva namest vrvi lol
<Bilko> funny as hell!
<napsy> Sky[x]: ping
<bogdanov> jo
<Mikoar> jo
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<Mikoar> ma nic... poslušam radio pa se relaksiram
<bogdanov> aha
<marko-_-> lol ta machete
<marko-_-> kot da bi se par potheadov doblo, si na hitro izmislilo nek skript
<marko-_-> pa ga posneli
<napsy> to je point celga filma :-)
<CrazyLemon> freenode is going bananas
<alyosha> djdj ne pritozuj se tolko
<CrazyLemon> popizdu bom mudel!
<alyosha> povej rajsi kko hudo linijo mas:D
<alyosha> there is your problem:D
<CrazyLemon> popizdu!
<CrazyLemon> kwa se pa grejo ejga!?!
<CrazyLemon> si zrihtau sliko??
<CrazyLemon> gimme some boobies
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> nic dobu
<alyosha> :(
<alyosha> moram ji it malo "popravit" racunalnik:D
<CrazyLemon> ma ke luzar si ti :/
<alyosha> jebiga
<alyosha> sem reku večkrat naj poslje slike:D
<alyosha> pa noče
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> reci ji da je ne bom dodal kot fb frendico dokler ne vidim kake boobies ma!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> sj u resnici nima tko praw huuge
<alyosha> ma na uni sliki baje ispadejo bful
<alyosha> ful
<alyosha> me muči tudi mene una slika:D
<CrazyLemon> sej sm vidu da nima huge..ne zgledajo niti bog ve kako big
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ne pomeni da jih ne želim videt
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> http://www.genspot.com/Photogallery/ShowPhoto.aspx?photo_id=369798
<Seniorita> IGRAČKANJE Z NEONKO 3.fotka | Foto | GenSpot
<alyosha> eo ti lsiko mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sliko
<alyosha> http://www.genspot.com/Photogallery/ShowPhoto.aspx?photo_id=369796
<Seniorita> IGRAČKANJE Z NEONKO | Foto | GenSpot
<alyosha> she od blizu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ful bom gledal neonke
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tebi človek
<CrazyLemon> si zdrav :/
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> poglej rajsi
<alyosha> bolšeti bo
<alyosha> :d
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Nastavitev povezave in modem Nokia  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4871/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> dej grem jumpat
<CrazyLemon> stupid bnc
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> če neveš mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> not funny!
<alyosha> dj dj grem spat jaz rajsi morma ustat zgoraj:/
<alyosha> ti pa rajsi linijo porihtaj
<alyosha> ker ni podobnaničemr:D
<CrazyLemon> linija je super
<alyosha> do jaja!
<alyosha> 1/256
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..nisem reku da je hitrost super
<alyosha> to smo meli mona u osnowni pred 10 leti
<alyosha> še več
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js govorim za linijo :>
<alyosha> ma tudi to
<alyosha> 3x na dan ti pade
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> to ne lih ajde
<CrazyLemon> dej ne glumi
<alyosha> 2x na tedn pa
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ki boš dobu ban
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> lol:D
<alyosha> sory sory
<alyosha> naum več
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lahko se gremo js pa ti uptime contest
<CrazyLemon> pa bomo vidli čigava linija je bolša
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> maglde linije spušiš na powni crti:D
<CrazyLemon> dovolu ti bom celo restartat router..da ne jokaš :D
<alyosha> pusti stat router moj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bom uklopu direkt kabal
<alyosha> pa bos widu:D
<alyosha> 365dni!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> right...365dni down time
<alyosha> ma internet pa res se ne spomnem kdajnazadnje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ni delal
<alyosha> direkt
<alyosha> brez routerja
<alyosha> seveda
<alyosha> nevem če 2x na leto da ne dela
<CrazyLemon> če nisi nikoli priklopljen direkt brez routerja :D
<alyosha> ma ja ma vem da je router
<CrazyLemon> js sm priklopljen na router + uporabljam ipv6
<alyosha> kao hud
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e vedno imam bl stabilen net
<CrazyLemon> kot ti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma človek
<alyosha> cakaj ti se mesec dva
<alyosha> da grem dol
<alyosha> u svoj stan
<alyosha> pa se bomo dajali:D
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja stari
<alyosha> ko nebommew smrada
<alyosha> malega
<CrazyLemon> čakaj ti še leto ali 10
<CrazyLemon> da kupim si datacenter
<alyosha> in Å¡e 4 druge
<CrazyLemon> pa se bomo dajali
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> kasen datacenter mona
<alyosha> jz ti govorim o siti liniji ki je zdaj
<alyosha> samo da bo moja
<CrazyLemon> neumnosti govoriš..kaj ma veze mali zdej :D
<alyosha> ne pa "shared"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa zaradi malega router ne dela:D
<alyosha> ko sem sam na liniji
<alyosha> dela perfect
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> moja je tudi shared :D
<CrazyLemon> sharea se med desktopom, laptopom in htcjem :D
<alyosha> ja ma tvoja je easy shared:D
<alyosha> uf res
<alyosha> ce se telefone zacnemo stet
<alyosha> pol si oplew:D
<alyosha> mamo samo tel. wec online kot ti pcjew:p
<alyosha> ti prawim da tu smo ko u dijaškem mona
<alyosha> 10 pcjew na en router
<alyosha> router
<alyosha> in Å¡e telefoni
<alyosha> in sosedi
<alyosha> da ne govorimo
<alyosha> jebemga stevo
<alyosha> tipu sem menjaw pass:D
<alyosha> in me je lovil uciraj
<CrazyLemon> to meni vse diši po izgovoru :D
<alyosha> alo prijatelju
<alyosha> kaj ne dela internet
<alyosha> on meni lopov
<alyosha> rabim ja samo 2 sata na dan
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> lopov grdi
<alyosha> a cele dneve je gor
<alyosha> pobira torente
<alyosha> smrdljivec makedonski
<CrazyLemon> stevaneeeee haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> sem mu rekku da niti meni ne dela
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nevem kaj je problem
<alyosha> nimam časa popravit:D
<alyosha> ni interneta:DD
<alyosha> kjesi bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> človek..če boš priden ti bo stevan čevape peku 3x na teden
<alyosha> povej tu crazyju da ma zanič linijo!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ne boš več tartufov jedu 3x na teden
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> ma stevan nema pojma
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<CrazyLemon> ko ester prime stevota za čuno...si gotov stari :D
<CrazyLemon> te bo stevan vrgu vn iz hiše
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> pfff
<alyosha> ga ubijem u spanju tipa
<alyosha> bojo reklida se je zadušil
<alyosha> po nesrečiu
<alyosha> nesreči:D
<CrazyLemon> tip je nasilen :D
<alyosha> ma povozim ga mona:D
<alyosha> in rečem da mi je skoču pod awto
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kill em all!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> iz kje izvira
<CrazyLemon> ta nasilnost
<CrazyLemon> :/
<alyosha> ma nevem..od majhnega ze sem tak:D
<alyosha> ne maram drugih
<alyosha> bi jih kar use zazgal:D
<alyosha> redki majo privilegij da jih pustim na miru:D
<CrazyLemon> tip je psihič :)))
<alyosha> samo veš kako bi zbil koga z awtom:D
<alyosha> kasnega italjana
<alyosha> uff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> al pa une wannabe ljubljance ko pridejo dol u kp
<alyosha> in pol mi čez cesto se vleče
<alyosha> 10m pred prohodom
<alyosha> on kao frajer
<CrazyLemon> pojdi en giro med vikendom po portorožu
<alyosha> gleda Å¡e kao kam se ti mudi
<CrazyLemon> pun kurac jih je :D
<alyosha> jebemga u usta
<bogdanov> kasn gniv rutr kr deluje kot switch :S
<alyosha> ko bi ga nabil z awtom
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sej vsi routerji delujejo kot switch :D
<alyosha> ma jih mas  u kopru dovolj
<bogdanov> jah ta dobesedeno
<bogdanov> kr nemorm povezat
<bogdanov> se u njega
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> da ni switch:p
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> privzetno uzame ip od switcha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov si v pravem subnetu? :)
<bogdanov> reset nepomaga
<bogdanov> jesam
<CrazyLemon> ga lahk pingaš?
<alyosha> ma tresni to z kladivom tko kot se zagre
<alyosha> bo proradil na brzino
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> jah lej
<CrazyLemon> oz kako lahko vzame ip od switcha
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> sj nima switch dhcpja
<bogdanov> prklopm na switch
<bogdanov> in dodeli pac
<bogdanov> routerju kr ip
<bogdanov> od t2
<bogdanov> namest da bi blo 192.*
<alyosha> in kaj če se na ip od t2 konektaš?
<alyosha> ti ene gre not?
<bogdanov> ma negre
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36SIuLepLIg
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Babo Amerikanac
<CrazyLemon> tipi so ratali bedni :/
<bogdanov> http://portforward.com/english/routers/wireless/PLANET/WAP-4030/wireless.htm
<Seniorita> Setting up a secure wireless network with the PLANET WAP-4030. - PortForward.com
<bogdanov> jajca ena
<alyosha> sam oto maš še jači router ko jaz:D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov flashaj ga spett :)
<alyosha> dj dj grem jaz spat
<alyosha> ti babo amerikanac
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> nis resn
<bogdanov> ce nemorm notr
<bogdanov> hjao
<alyosha> budte dobri
<CrazyLemon> ajde ti čisti bosanac
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kaj pa če ga sploh ne priklopiš na omrežje
<CrazyLemon> ampak sam na elektriko
<CrazyLemon> in se nato direkt gor priklopiš prek kabla?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> tud nejebe
<bogdanov> doloc
<bogdanov> kr en ip
<bogdanov> a gateway
<bogdanov> ne prazn
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pol ga vrži v smeti
<bogdanov> je*
<bogdanov> ja sj ga bom lihkar
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem tudi js spat
<CrazyLemon> ajde :)
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> aj
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-02
<Bilko> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/important-notice-for-all-omg-ubuntu-readers/
<Pepelka> Important Notice For All OMG! Ubuntu! Readers
<ej8950> lep pozdrav
<andrejz> CrazyLemon sestanek lahko odstraniš iz topica
<CrazyLemon> yes master
<CrazyLemon> as you wish master
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta  vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jebela cesta! novica je več k 24 ur stara ti pa čakaš.. in čakaš!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne boš verjel...ravno sem misnla objavt ;)
<sasa84> pa sem enmu tipu odgovorila, k ga je nek zanimal ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prav maš..ne bom verjel
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1414-1: Aptdaemon vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1414-1/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj...tišina :P
<CrazyLemon> za tiste ki razumejo hrvaško http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/mladic-optuzen-zbog-kopiranja-prodaje-hakerskih-programa-clanak-394067
<Pepelka> Vecernji.hr - Mladić optužen zbog kopiranja i prodaje hakerskih programa, Aktualno, crna kronika
<CrazyLemon> tip je dejansko backtrack dal na cd in zdej cela pi....
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> brezveze... glavn d faš še za slovenijo nastopa :P
<CrazyLemon> fak!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> fak!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ta link k si dal...dj mal dol poskrolej pa boš vidu kok se en tipo piše :P
<sasa84> (na desni)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hahaha :D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti hrvati ej
<CrazyLemon> fak..pofuk
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti maš še dokej normaln priimk a ne :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja no..mogoče pa to ni moj pravi priimek :>
<sasa84> npr. d ma fak sestro...in se poroči s tem branimirjem al pa njegovim sinom in ma dvojn priimk...
<CrazyLemon> mogoče sem D. Fak
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> fak-pofuk
<CrazyLemon> what D. Fak ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lohk si tud D. Pofuk ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..raje bi bil pol dr. Pofuk :)))
<sasa84> d bi se bodoči mož pisu pofuk... vrjetn neb njegovga priimka prevzela... :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ne bi bilo to zakon..k bi župnik te predstavu v cerkvi.. "in sedaj gospa Pofuk"
<CrazyLemon> :DDD
<sasa84> buahahahahahahaa
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a maš msn?
<sasa84> gospa fuk-pofak :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mam ;)
<sasa84> a ni to že mal passe? :)
<sasa84> mene ni blo gor že...huhuhuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je..sej ga ne uporabljam ampak sestavi.si ponujajo pomoč prek MSNja
<CrazyLemon> sem jih dodal...ampak piše da so nepovezani :S
<CrazyLemon> in me  zanima a je na moji strani kaj narobe
<CrazyLemon> tko da... dj mail na pvt pa se prijav na msn
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jah...kr klikn če čš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne se hecat in pusti mail na pvt! takoj!
<andrejz_> namerava kdo nameščat ubuntu 12.04 v kratkem?
<sasa84> ooo andrejz_ :)
<sasa84> jah...čez kšne 3 tedne :P
<CrazyLemon> <- 4+
<andrejz_> v kratkem?
<gandalfar> jzt ga lahk v virtualca :)
<andrejz_> rabm enga, da bo prevode v installerju pregledal :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi mislu v virtualcu..sam se mi ne da :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz_ jah..ponovno namestiš 12.04 pa pregledaš..kje je problem?!? :))
<CrazyLemon> mam beto1 na disku... če se niso nizi spreminjali lahko pregledam pol enkrat zvečer
<andrejz_> niso se
<andrejz_> samone vem točno kdaj so jih izvozil ven v installer
<andrejz_> ker v installer se ročno izvažajo prevodi, ne preko langpackov
<CrazyLemon> andrejz_ a mi daš link do installerja
<CrazyLemon> da lahko popravim tisto kar se mi zdi da je narobe
<CrazyLemon> al boš ti popravu
<andrejz_> lahko kar ti
<andrejz_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/sl/+translate
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubiquity-debconf” : “ubiquity” source package : Translations : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<andrejz_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/sl/+translate
<CrazyLemon> oh..mi zaupaš.. <3 :$
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu” : “ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu” source package : Translations : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz_> kakšen niz pa zna priti od
<andrejz_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/sl/+translate
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “debian-installer” : “debian-installer” source package : Translations : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> andrejz_ hm..beta 1 nima not nizov, ki so bili na voljo 3.22.2012
<andrejz_> pa veš kateri nizi so to?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz_ ja..tist Fluendo k si ti prevajal 2.22.2012 :)
<andrejz_> aha no pol pa tiste nize prezri, če napako not najdeš
<andrejz_> a kdo uporablja ubuntu one mogoče?
<sasa84> andrejz_, jp
<andrejz_> rabim enega da bo pregledal
<andrejz_> sicer malo sem jaz, samo za dober pregled moraš dejansko uporabljat :)
<andrejz_> sem že našel eno napako "Check settings" ni preveden
<sasa84> sam ti govoriš o 12.04 :)
<sasa84> mi smo Å¡e na 11.10 :)
<andrejz_> seveda 12.04
<CrazyLemon> andrejz_ spodaj tist k piše kaj se trenutno inštalira
<CrazyLemon> piše "Installing" ampak tega niza ne najdem nikjer
<andrejz_> to pomeni, da verjetno sploh ni bil dodan v datoteko .po
<andrejz_> daj screenshot nekam shrani
<andrejz_> pa bom pogledal, če je že kdo poročal hrošč
<CrazyLemon> ne gre
<CrazyLemon> sem že mimo tega!
<andrejz_> pismo so bedni
<andrejz_> ubuntu one nize majo v 5 paketih
<andrejz_> to zih zato, da moram jaz več iskat
<CrazyLemon> andrejz_ no..najdu Å¡e en niz katerega si prevajal 25.2.2012
<CrazyLemon> in ni notri!
<andrejz_> ok bom pobaral razvijalca
<andrejz_> sasa84 pa ne pozabi še wacom tablice pogledat, ko končaš
<CrazyLemon> andrejz_ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-2012-04-02%2020%3A10%3A44.png
<CrazyLemon> spodaj je tist Installing ...
<andrejz_> ok, hvala
<BigWhale> Dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<andrejz_> CrazyLemon daj pusti sliko kjer je, da jo bom v bug report pripel
<CrazyLemon> andrejz_ a ne moreš v bug report dodat prilogo?
<CrazyLemon> prilogo
<CrazyLemon> priponko*
<CrazyLemon> haha
 * CrazyLemon lačen
<andrejz_> maš res
<andrejz_> :)
<CrazyLemon> no povej ko boš..js pa si grem zrihtat prilogo :D
<sasa84> jou
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si kej pridn?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sure am!
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo kaj slišal o vdoru v luko koper?
<sasa84> fizičnem al virtualnem? :)
<CrazyLemon> virtualni of kors..
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men je sam en kolega reku, d bi rad en kontejner več pšenice... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pšenica se ne prevaža v kontejnerjih :)
<sasa84> ok, pač...kokrkol se že reče tistim 'silosom' na ladji :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok se reče pač kontejnerjem za razsuti tovor?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni kontejnerjem..je sam razsuti tovor :)
<sasa84> ja no...sam kok se reče tistim silosom v katerih je spravlen?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pojma nimam :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti sploh nis en ibr hud najjači...karkol :P
<sasa84> lohk bi vedu kok se reče a ne :P
<sasa84> ti...k lohk pluneš u luko koper :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..pejt k mornarjem namest k tovornjakarjem pa boš vedla tudi ti :D
<sasa84> unga k ma žerjav čez :)
<CrazyLemon> sosed je na žerjavu
<CrazyLemon> zelo fajn plačo ima žerjavist
<CrazyLemon> ZELO FAJN
<CrazyLemon> da ne govorim o delovnih urah :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, pol zdj na primorsko prevekslam ;)
<sasa84_> kaj bi kle ene žabarje lovila :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ welcome...be aware..lots of Å¡iptars are among us :D
<sasa84_> kaj če bi šla še jst žerjav furat? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ go for it..lih so meli 10dni nazaj razpis za žerjavista :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, na žalost mamo slovenci raj 'šiptarje' kt hrvate :S
<CrazyLemon> tko da pošlji prošnjo na kadrovsko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ma vi slovenci ste čudni..to je vsem jasno :D
<sasa84_> sj bom napisala, d bom mela kmal diplomo s teologije v prošnjo :P
<sasa84_> zihr me bodo vzel...drugač ni več pravice na svet!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ od sestre mož je tudi poslal..upa na lagodnejše delo in višjo plačo :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, če sem iskrena... verjetno smo mal čudni, sam pa še bl zategneni, neodprti... :S
<sasa84_> a dela v luki?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne..želi pa :)
<CrazyLemon> luka je kul plac za delo..sam če nisi na kakem odgovornem mestu..pol pač naje.... :)
<sasa84_> jp
<sasa84_> sej npr. dobre plače ma tud na železnci strojevodja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jp sam oni ne bodo dolgo imeli take plače
<CrazyLemon> luka pa ma vsako leto profit
<sasa84_> železnce so pa svoj fenomen :S
<Sky[x]>  sam na zeleznicah strojevodje delajo noc in dan
<Sky[x]> tud po 12h in to ponoc
<Sky[x]> pa za prazanike itd ...
<CrazyLemon> to bl malo pomeni če je podjetje nonstop v -u :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/znani-harmonikar-plenil-po-racunu-luke-koper
<Pepelka> Znani harmonikar plenil  po računu Luke Koper? | Slovenskenovice.si
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, LOL
 * sasa84_ čikpavza
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ thats what i said :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je7Xq9tdCJc
<Pepelka> A word about Gmail Tap      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> n8
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, nočk
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-03
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Mestni upravi Muenchna je Linux prihranil precej denarja in prinesel zadovoljne uporabnike  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1111
<andrejz> rabmo enga k bo slikce pofotkal za dokumentacijo
<andrejz> http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-devel/sl/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu docs image viewer
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1415-1: Linux kernel (Marvell DOVE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1415-1/
<andrejz> mislim da je 11 slikc (unih brez besedila seveda ni treba delat)
<zdobersek> andrejz: server mi error javlja
<zdobersek> na linku
<andrejz> refresh stistni
<andrejz> čudno
<andrejz> ne dela, stisnem F5 ne dela, stisnem F5 dela,dela pa spet ne dela
<zdobersek> ja, zdej dela.
<andrejz> zdobersek, deal?
<andrejz> dela
<andrejz> no ok
<andrejz> fotke istih stvari (samo na 12.04 v slovenščini) z isto ločljivostjo
<zdobersek> andrejz: wha?
<zdobersek> nimam unitya :>
<zdobersek> andrejz: sploh pa, par stvari itak nima smisla ponovno fotkat
<zdobersek> npr. http://176.34.113.223/static/source/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-help/C/figures/color-space.png
<zdobersek> npr. http://176.34.113.223/static/source/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-help/C/figures/ubuntu-precise.png
<zdobersek> npr. http://176.34.113.223/static/source/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-help/C/figures/unity-launcher-apps.png
<zdobersek> npr. http://176.34.113.223/static/source/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-help/C/figures/color-camera.png
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> nimaš unitya?? kaj za vraga pa počneš kle?!?!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tebe cakam, limun!
<CrazyLemon> i am hir!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pejt slikat stvari, k mas unity!
<andrejz> ja saj pravim da je samo 11 slik za posnet od 22
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: GOGOGO
<zdobersek> 11 screenshots good, 11 to go
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej bom no!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
 * zdobersek plays angry zdobersek
<zdobersek> !g domestic
<Pepelka> Wall stickers : Domestic ® vente de stickers muraux, autocollants ... http://www.domestic.fr/
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> !t sl en ustaljen
<Pepelka> stable
 * CrazyLemon naroču katano 3
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1414-1: Aptdaemon vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1414-1/
<zarga> Hey guys, I'm not Slovenian but I got one question regarding the country and I can't think of any other way to ask it,
<zarga> and given that I'm an Ubuntu user and an open-source person I thought it would be OK if I asked it over here :-)
<CrazyLemon> shoot
<zarga> So the question is, can you please recommend any web forum where I could ask about living in Ljubljana? Like what the flat prices are? The only place I've found so far is http://www.tu-je.si/forum/ and it seems like some nationalist types are running it, could be that they wouldn't like my asking the question in English..
<Pepelka> Tukaj je Slovenija &#187; Forum
<zarga> hey CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zarga well why not just search flat prices in ljubljana instead of asking on a forum?
<CrazyLemon> you could always try http://www.salomon.si/oglasnik.aspx/01 checking 'Oddam' and  clicking on 'Ljubljana'
<Pepelka> Oglasnik
<CrazyLemon> Oddam is under 'Tip ponudbe:'
<zarga> Sure, I've already done it, but I'd like to confirm the prices are all OK, like for instance what you see in the net isn't something you hear when you visit the place personally
<CrazyLemon> and you'll see results containing 'm2' and price for that
<zarga> yep, http://www.salomon.si and http://www.nepremicnine.net are the sites Iv
<Pepelka> Salomon.si
<zarga> err, I've already consulted
<CrazyLemon> zarga well in this case prices are pretty much accurate.. +-10% for the highest prices
<zarga> besides, the sites won't tell you for instance, what the average cost of electricity (or stroski in general) is
<CrazyLemon> where are you from?
<zarga> there's no easy answer to that question :) but yea, I live in Europe now
<CrazyLemon> well the same applies for that forum..there isnt a forum about ljubljana - not that i know of
<CrazyLemon> but there is uni4dfx that lives in ljubljana and a few more in  here
<CrazyLemon> they could tell you more about
<zarga> cool beans CrazyLemon, appreciated
<zarga> uni4dfx: so when you're around, could you please tell me what you think about http://bit.ly/HJtN4R ? Is it too much? Just about fine? Seems iffy?
<Pepelka> Oddaja, Stanovanje: LJ. CENTER, KRAKOVO
<zarga> I know it's /way/ off-topic so for a moment we can talk about Ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> dont worry.. we are offtopic all the time
<zarga> Has anyone noticed problems with Rhythmbox in 11.04? ;-)
<zarga> CrazyLemon: cool
<CrazyLemon> and yea..the price for 60m2 seems quite ok.. but its not furnished
<zarga> CrazyLemon: this is just what I need, no furniture or a minimal set at the very most, the first I do when I'm moving houses is to ask the landlord if they can do away with whatever they have there :)
<CrazyLemon> zarga why is that? you have too much money and you want to spend it for furniture? :D
<zarga> CrazyLemon: I don't like a lot of couches, armchairs and all that things stuffed so one has problems with stretching their legs
<CrazyLemon> btw may i ask what is the reason for moving to Lj?
<zarga> CrazyLemon: haha :-)
<zarga> I heard it was a very peaceful and warm city, it's not that far from a sea
<zarga> though I hear it's quite rainy at times!
<CrazyLemon> its quite foggy!
<zarga> but the mountains are around, the sea is near, road infrastructure seems OK
<CrazyLemon> and yea..its like an hour drive from the sea ..or 2hrs by train
<zarga> so what else one would need?
<CrazyLemon> or 30min by plane
<zarga> heh a plane
<zarga> sorry, I don't have one :)
<CrazyLemon> well...thats all true everything is near (welcome to slovenia! :D) but i really dont like weather in Lj
<zarga> CrazyLemon: do you think there are any dangerous neighbourhoods in Ljubljana?
<zarga> (btw., is it common to refer to Ljubljana as Lj in Slovenia?)
<CrazyLemon> zarga well not really.. you could get mugged in a park as you could in a dark street ..
<CrazyLemon> and no..there isnt that much mugging in Ljubljana
<zarga> yea, just like about everywhere in the world
<zarga> err.. ^^ that was regarding parks and stuff :)
<CrazyLemon> its not common..i'm just being lazy
<zarga> ah
<CrazyLemon> but you'll see license plates with LJ :)
<CrazyLemon> thats a good sign that you're currently in ljubljana :>
<zarga> Heh
<zarga> the city sure looks pretty on all the pictures, and if there's a Ubuntu local group I'll be even more happier :)
<CrazyLemon> zarga there is and a LUG group also
<zarga> cool, really cool
<CrazyLemon> our loco group is having a release party in april..and you are welcome! :)
<zarga> I'm afraid I'll a couple of thousand kilometers away but hey, there's an autumn release still :)
<zarga> I'll *be
<CrazyLemon> when are you planning on moving?
<zarga> Not sure really, I mean to pop over there on a reconnaiasnce mission in June or July and then we'll see
<CrazyLemon> cool
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni kle megle, sam oblaki.
<zdobersek> ubsitvu sonce sije.
<zdobersek> mkay
<zarga> CrazyLemon: where do you live by the way? I just wonder, you said you didn't like weather in Ljubljana..
<lynxlynxlynx> he prefers the scorching dryness of the coast
<zarga> ah I see :)
<CrazyLemon> i prefer non foggy weather yea and sunshine
<CrazyLemon> and i hate snow..so yea..coast is perfect for me :)
<zarga> hm I thought had a lot of sun as well :/
<zarga> err, that Ljubljana had it
<zdobersek> zarga: I think the winter is the most sun-deprived period of the year
<zdobersek> that's gone now, thankfully
<zdobersek> but it's april now, so the weather is very unstable.
<zarga> yea, understood
<CrazyLemon> Največ jasnih dni je bilo v letu 2009 v Portorožu (92 dni);      - the number of cloudless days on the slovenian coast
<CrazyLemon> vs.
<CrazyLemon> V Ljubljani pa je bilo leta 2009 le 38 jasnih dni. - the number of cloudless days in Ljubljana 38
<lynxlynxlynx> *khm*
<lynxlynxlynx> comparing the maximum
<zdobersek> but that was 2009! the weather is even more fucked up now, but luckily it seems that in a better way ...
<zdobersek> !t en sl neigh
<Pepelka> Njištati
<zdobersek> wha?
<CrazyLemon> well..2010 stats Največ jasnih dni je bilo v letu 2010 v Portorožu in Ratečah, Planici (na vsaki 71 dni), potem v Biljah (62 dni) in Črnomlju (54 dni). Najmanj jasnih dni je bilo v tem letu v Ljubljani (19 dni). - Portorož 71 vs. 19 Ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> still, I don't think it's that depressing.
<zdobersek> even if cloudy, chances are there's sun at the top of nearby hills
<zdobersek> or mountains, for that matter.
<zarga> The thing I really don't like are temperatures below -20 C but I guess that I should be concerned with it?
<zarga> i.e. http://weatherspark.com/averages/32321/Ljubljana-Cerklje-na-Gorenjskem-Slovenia
<Pepelka> Average Weather For Ljubljana, Slovenia - WeatherSpark
<CrazyLemon> zarga not really..
<zdobersek> it can get that cold on occasions, but it's not common
<zdobersek> at least not at midday
<zarga> pheww :)
<CrazyLemon> the yearly average for slovenia is 8.8°  C so yea..dont worry about that
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110300216597663852321/posts
<Pepelka> Michael Schumacher - Google+
<CrazyLemon> michael schumacher je developer pri GIMPu!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zarga> ok guys, I'm off for now, many thanks for the chat!
<zarga> see ya!
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima sestavi.si ma kul nagradno igro..na fb
<zdobersek> me zanima ... a nimam fb.
<zdobersek> a sestavljas racunalnike iz lego kock?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i wish :/
<CrazyLemon> nimajo lego kock
<CrazyLemon> sam računalnike
<zdobersek> urgh!
<zdobersek> that make zdobersek angry!
<Sky[x]> mi mamo boljso :P
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] dvomim..močno :)
<CrazyLemon> kle je lahko nagrada vredna tudi do 6.000 € :)
<Sky[x]> aja uff
<CrazyLemon> poglej mal komentarje
<CrazyLemon> in poglej kaj je napisal Blaž in klikni na link
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu kok je vredn touchscreen zaslon :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/9356
<Pepelka> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK - Large Format Touch Display IIyama T6560MTS, 65&#34;&#34;(164cm) LCD, Audio
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1400-4: Thunderbird regressions  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1400-4/
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<urh> ? :-)
<sasa84> oj urh ;)
<sasa84> a si kej pridn? ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-04
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> tiho baba da nau Å¡iba pela
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si se kej oglasu?
 * sasa84 grdo pogleda
<yang> sasa84: a mate pr vas v rakeku kako hiso Rudolfa Maistra ?
<sasa84> na uncu je... tam je bil poročen in je živel
<yang> aha, ker uno v kamniku sem videl/slikal
<yang> kjer je bil rojen
<yang> a je una na uncu prov kaksen muzej al ne ?
<yang> re sasa
<sasa84> oj yang :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1416-1: tiff vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1416-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-05
<uni4dfx> Another Ubuntu's epic fail: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/772612
<Pepelka> Bug #772612 “maximized window is displaced” : Bugs : “compiz” package : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> fix it :D
<BigWhale> sej ma ze status fix released
<CrazyLemon> je mel že nekajkrat ta status ..sam po komentarji sodeč še ni fixed :)
<uni4dfx> Mogu bi popravt tist k je pokvaru imho.
<zdobersek> that's compiz for y'all.
<zdobersek> Hardcore KP http://www.genspot.com/video-376570/poskus-strelskega-obracuna-v-kopru.aspx
<Pepelka> Poskus strelskega obračuna v Kopru | Video | GenSpot
<CrazyLemon> bivša firma :D
<uni4dfx> zdobersek haha, usekani primorci :D
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012040505769658
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Pilota med poletom presenetila ka&#269;a
<CrazyLemon> real life snake on plane :D
<zdobersek> Samuel L. Jackson explain: "I've had it with these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking plane!"
<zdobersek> explains*
<zdobersek> ffs zdobersek
<alyosha_sql> je tu kdo?
<alyosha_sql> Z ukazom cat >izhod.txt >izhod2.txt smo preusmerili standardni izhod v datoteki izhod.txt in izhod.txt hkrati?
<alyosha_sql> po moje to ne drži
<alyosha_sql> al drži?
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon kaj se delaš da te ni
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kaj je to tako težko probat ? :)
<CrazyLemon> in dvomim da je to tko
<CrazyLemon> lej hudiča..pa je to tko
<CrazyLemon> a ne ni..izhod.txt je prazen
<alyosha_sql> nene ni pomoje
<alyosha_sql> nemoraš kr tk odva ukaza zaporedoma
<alyosha_sql> brez nič umes
<alyosha_sql> lahko kao naredi enega pol iz enega Å¡e drugega
<alyosha_sql> ne pa da obem nardi samo eno
<alyosha_sql> a štekaš
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> bomo vidli cez pol urce  bo povedal kdo je naredu praw pa kdo ne:)
<alyosha_sql> samo kko je ta asistent čuden nmj
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql niste niti vi kaj dosti bolsi :>
<alyosha_sql> ma ja ma tip uno govori ko da bo lih zdj umru in uno noben ne jebe 5%
<alyosha_sql> tip neki sprašuje
<alyosha_sql> usak dela svoje
<alyosha_sql> ko da ga ni tu
<alyosha_sql> in tip kao pol se tolazi kao...bomo pol to:D
<andrejz> kdo se javi za skrinšote ? http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-devel/sl/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/video-v-izolana-uperil-pistolo-in-cakal-na-prihod-policistov.html        evo novica :D
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: V Izoljana uperil pištolo in čakal na prihod policistov
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql si vidu? :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha sem gledal ja
<alyosha_sql> hud je varnostnik
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> tip ga bo ubil če ga kje na ulici vidi:D
<alyosha_sql> najbolša od usega pri tej novici je pa naslov
<alyosha_sql> praw uno hardcore ljubljansko:)
<alyosha_sql> Izoljan
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> nmj
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> če je iz izolje kjer je hiša veliko šiptarjev z sljadoljed gostilna :))
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon pizda kaj je kašen online mail kao diposable samo da lahko tudi pošiljaš
<alyosha_sql> ne da samo prejemaš
<alyosha_sql> in da ni treba delat accounta
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql in da ti še plačajo uporabo??
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> ni treba to:D
<alyosha_sql> ne da se mi delat accounta samo za en mail poslat
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql pol pa nestoj :D
<alyosha_sql> jebemte
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> joooj praw moram al kaj
<CrazyLemon> grem js..kosilo se žge.. uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> jutri 13.30
<CrazyLemon> dont be late
<alyosha_sql> pejdi pejdi
<andrejz> dražen, leči prikažeta, ne prikažejo
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Trust the vote: Kako bo odprta koda spremenila e-volitve američanov (tudi naše?).  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1114
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM http://moskisvet.com/clanek/rubrika/novice/policisti-po-avtocesti-lovili-kolesarja.html
<Pepelka> Moškisvet.com - VIDEO: Policisti po avtocesti lovili kolesarja, ki naj bi vozil kar 116 km/h
<LorD_DDooM> Lol ker car =D
<LorD_DDooM> Pa Å¡e nategnil jih ne na koncu :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne Å¡tekam kako mu uspe z MTBjem oz. treking kolesom vozit 100+ :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ja meni tudi ne, ker že pri 90 km/h imaš na specialki kadenco 100
<LorD_DDooM> Imaš na youtubu posnetke ko folk fura 90 za kombijem z odprtimi vrati
<LorD_DDooM> Da je v slipestreamu
<zdobersek> whatnow
<zdobersek> Game of Thrones ep 02 je ze zunej
<zdobersek> na HBO Go
<zdobersek> whatevah/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Kim + Kanye!
<zdobersek> To je lepi par!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you for real ??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ya.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i cant believe kanye..is he that dumb or what :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko smo že pri kim
<CrazyLemon> si vidu tisto pri Death Valley k omenja kardashiane? :D
<zdobersek> http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/homepage/google/gsoc2012
<Pepelka> Google Summer of Code 2012 - Home page
<zdobersek> wha now?
<zdobersek> http://music-mix.ew.com/2012/04/05/kanye-west-theraflu-kim-kardashian/
<Pepelka> Kanye West gets some things off his chest on 'Theraflu': Hear it here | The Music Mix | EW.com
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Ue6REkeTA&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> KONY 2012: Part II - Beyond Famous      - YouTube
<zdobersek> kteri pussyji, disejblajo vote in komentarje ...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAT6E2lHUUc&feature=player_detailpage#t=66s
<Pepelka> Death Valley [Trailer]      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek checkitout
<zdobersek> ajaaa tocno, vidu :>
<CrazyLemon> jutri pride katana ! :)
<zdobersek> !g katana
<Pepelka> Katana - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katana
<CrazyLemon> !g katana 3
<Pepelka> Scythe Katana 3 :: Zračna hlajenja :: AGT Računalniki d.o.o. http://www.agt.si/racunalniska-oprema/zracnahlajenja/scythe-scktn-3000-katana-3.html
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pr Hostar?
<zdobersek> !t sl en nasvet
<Pepelka> advice
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meh
<Hekos> če ma kdo čas pa voljo pomagat prevest WordPress, je zdaj idealen čas.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1417-1: libpng vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1417-1/
<CrazyLemon> tale dynamo je car
<zdobersek> nic novga ... vsake 2 leti uleti en nov magician
<CrazyLemon> itak da je neki novga!
<zdobersek> naaaaaahh.
<CrazyLemon> nimaš ti pojma! pojma! nimaš!
<zdobersek> mi ga pa pricaraj, mkay.
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> o zdobersek ;)
<zdobersek> o sasa84! CrazyLemon te isce.
<sasa84> ooo, a ja? zakaj že? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon Å¡ta ima/nema? :D
 * CrazyLemon bo tiho dokler saša ne začne morit žanu :p
<sasa84> povej če maš kej za povedat...drugač grem spat :P
<sasa84> nč CrazyLemon pa nč...
<sasa84> lepo pančkejte in lahkonočko ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidiš kaj si naredu..vidiš!?!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as planned.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a veš kaj je zdej??
<CrazyLemon> a veš??!?!
<zdobersek> revenge zeit?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not yet!
<CrazyLemon> Nacho Libre!
<CrazyLemon> ay cabron!
<CrazyLemon> !g es en ay cabron
<Pepelka> What does cabrona (spanish) mean in english? - Yahoo! Answers http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index%3Fqid%3D20070822184222AAywkgT
<CrazyLemon> !tr es en ay cabron
<Pepelka> en ay cabron
<CrazyLemon> wtf :S
<CrazyLemon> !tr es sl ay cabron
<Pepelka> sl ay cabron
<CrazyLemon> !t es en ay cabron
<Pepelka> ay motherfucker
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> !t es sl ay cabron
<Pepelka> ay mater
<zdobersek> oh, I see!
<zdobersek> it's fail time!
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539444_416974678331991_205344452828349_1503727_106763908_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :)))ž
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJCzxgIIPfU
<CrazyLemon> try it
<Pepelka> EPIC Baking Soda And Vinegar Challenge FAIL! Plus Slow Mo      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> post it
<CrazyLemon> be famous
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> imma be famous .. in ma sleep!
<zdobersek> gnight
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1418-1: GnuTLS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1418-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-06
<miha> hm a kdo tu zna joomlo?
<kubanc> ja
<kubanc> povej
<kubanc> glih zdele se jebem z joomlo in phoca gallery
<kubanc> k ne morem box size spremenit
<kubanc> za popizdet...
<andrejz> lol CrazyLemon, negativno kampanjo delaš?
<andrejz> v dokumentaciji piše, da včasih hibernacija spodleti, ti si pa prevedel "V večini primerov"
<Zx432> Pozdravljeni. Zakaj bi mi Flash in HTML 5 Å¡tekala? V win7 delujeta oba BP.
<CrazyMelon> ve kdo za kak dober GIMP brush
<CrazyMelon> ?
<CrazyMelon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> oh kako lepo je srfat ko ventilator ni glasn! :D
<LorD_DDooM> inb4 grafična se mi je skurila!
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: HP ? :P
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker nov hladilnik & vent! :D
<dhbiker> oopa :D
<CrazyLemon> in mam tudi HPja pa je glasn :D
<dhbiker> zato sem glih vprašo ja :P
<dhbiker> hpji se radi derejo -.-
<CrazyLemon> mogoče sem se malo zaj... ker sm obrnu vent tako da vzame svež zunanji zrak in ga nato vpihuje v škatlo
<dhbiker> heh
<dhbiker> furmark gor dej
<dhbiker> pa boš videl
<dhbiker> pa prime95
<dhbiker> pa bo hajcalo :P
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker najbolš da ga s bencinom polijem pa zažgem...tok ma smisla prime95 :D
<dhbiker> lol
<zdobersek> oyea
<zdobersek> dans sem mel kolokvij
<zdobersek> objavi pa na forumu 4 dni pred njim ... gg
<dhbiker> predvidevam da je 100% :P
<zdobersek> ne, sploh nisem sel
<zdobersek> nisem vedu
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> gremo na izpit, ni druge.
<dhbiker> uh
<dhbiker> good luc
<dhbiker> k
<zdobersek> hvala, bom rabu ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pwnieexpress.com/eliteplug.html
<Pepelka> Pwnie Express :: Wired, wireless, and 3G pentesting dropboxes
<zdobersek> whatevah ...
<miha> o sasa84
<sasa84> oj miha
<miha> kako gre?
<zdobersek> nea se mi da danes fciti!
<zdobersek> => jutri.
<zdobersek> procrastination at it's best.
<sasa84> miha, ma bo ;)
<sasa84> ti?
<CrazyLemon> saša!!!!
<CrazyLemon> upam da te bodo v nedeljo izžrebali!!!!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> joj, CrazyLemon ...preveč si dobr
<sasa84> jst upam, d bodo tebe...res si zaslužš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah kje! ti si tista ki si zasluži..čist zares!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, molm že en tedn, d bi ti uspel... res... ne pade mi bolš izbira an pamet kt ti, sam ti!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti lažnivka ti..komi 2 dni nazaj se je igra začela
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ni važn...glavn d zmagaš
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 glej to tko
<CrazyLemon> če tebe izžrebajo dobiš telefon *hint*hint*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a če jst zadenem... mi kupš pol note-a? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bod smesna :D dobis S-a to je pa to :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, šenkanmu konju se en gleda v zobe... če mi kupiš S, bom tud zadovolna :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no pol bova skupi zmolila enga očenaša da te izžrebajo! :P
<sasa84> oki
<zdobersek> kako zrebanje?
<zdobersek> ste ze hunger games gledal al kva?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !g facebook sestavi.si
<Pepelka> Sestavi.si - Computers/Technology - Mezica, Slovenia | Facebook http://www.facebook.com/sestavi.si.racunalnik
<sasa84> jst pa CrazyLemon sodelujeva v žrebanju :P
<CrazyLemon> true that homie!
<CrazyLemon> še aljoša sodeluje :D
<zdobersek> whatevah
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdobersek, lohk tud midva sodelujeva :P
<zdobersek> itak bo 'izreban' tist, k bo kupu pasto za hladilnik, k stane 10 evrov
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne moreš 2x sodelovat..lahk pa nekdo tebi večkrat "podari" neki :)
<zdobersek> impossible is nothing!
<zdobersek> nardis se en racun
<zdobersek> doppelgangerja
<CrazyLemon> cheating sux!
<sasa84> lol
<andrejz> zakaj bi naredil en račun?
<andrejz> poznam eno k ma 10 fake FB računov za nagradne igre
<andrejz> seveda vsi živijo na istem naslovu, če je treba kaj poslat :)
<andrejz> ma pa take absurdne količine vsega
<andrejz> 200 fruc majic, 100 fruc kap, par wii-jev, par telefonov, par netbookov, avto za eno leto, vstopnice za svašta (kino, boks, gledališče, ....)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ženske pač!
<CrazyLemon> p.s. a je to saša?
<andrejz> nope
<andrejz> lol
<sasa84> lol
<andrejz> enkrat je dobila 150 actimel jogurtov z rokom par dni
<sasa84> vrjetn so ji pol z ušes gledal vn...in od samga zdravja je zbolela :)
<sasa84> ps: 200 fruc majic? LOL
<CrazyLemon> po moje jih je pojedla 20 prvi dan pol pa je obsedela na wcju :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a me lohk ubuntu slovenija imenuje v nagradni igri? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej župniku!
<CrazyLemon> pol boš zihr zadela :D
<sasa84> a?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ni važn...komi čakam note-a
<CrazyLemon> S-a*
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, težko verjamem,d dobim S-a :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 true story
<sasa84> pustu me boš na cedilu...tko kt zdobersek -a :P
<miha> :)
<sasa84> miha, ti k si tak pošten fant...ti si priča :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dont be silly
<sasa84> če zadanem un laptop k ga hoče CrazyLemon, mi on kup samsunga galaxy S al W al kwa je že :P
<CrazyLemon> S..ne poznam Wja..S je kul :D
<sasa84> lol
<miha> sasa84: lepo ti je :)
<zdobersek> NC NAVTE DOBL
<sasa84> če pa CrazyLemon zadane, pa jst dobim note-a...on pa kakav :P
<zdobersek> a vam ni jasn!
<sasa84> zdobersek, majke si ti en pesimist :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in pol sm js tist k te bo pustu na cedilu ane :)))
<miha> sasa84: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/524380_146007145528234_100003568475683_172205_915056945_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> j***š kakav..hočem 5kg nutelle!
<sasa84> jst sm že podalšala naročnino k dobim fon :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ok...iz müllerja ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne!
<CrazyLemon> nemško hočem! original!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne-balkansko uglavnem :D
<sasa84> v müllerju je nemška!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..vse je to za balkanski trg
<sasa84> a-a
<CrazyLemon> baje tista taprava da je dosti boljša
<sasa84> mislm...če jst ne smem met W, pol boš meu tud ti nutello iz müllerja!
<sasa84> mislm...rit fina :P
<miha> sasa84: a vredu slika?
<sasa84> miha, na velik petk se ti tko norca delaš a ne? :P
<miha> sasa84: jst sm prepričan, da jezus ni bil tečka
<miha> po moje bi se smeju
<sasa84> hihihi ;)
<sasa84> ma hecam te ;9
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej ne bluzi
<CrazyLemon> ne boš mela windows phonea
<CrazyLemon> pa konc!
<miha> sasa84: če je pripravljen umret za moje grehe, bo pa tud to preživel :)
<sasa84> ampak on ej vstal od mrtvih a veš ;)
<miha> nism bil tam :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ok...S bo kul
<miha> CrazyLemon: krkol sam da ni apple
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj d bo vsaj 2.3 android :P
<sasa84> k mam filing,d mi boš kšna jajca poturil a ne :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če ti jajca poturim pol boš bla vesela..no doubt
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mislm...ne bit tko prepričan vase a ne :P
<sasa84> a veš... pač nisi miha :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..če pa neumnosti govoriš no :D
<sasa84> jah... lej no :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če boš tko govorila
<CrazyLemon> ne bo bil S
<CrazyLemon> ampak bo S mini
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> :'(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, škoda k nism dala kšn braunov depilator... to bi blo rahlo smešn :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :))
<CrazyLemon> nimajo tega na sestavi.si!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pol so pa tud eni čudaki, d sestavi.si nima braunovih depilatorjev :P
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tale je tapravi dec zate http://gifsforum.com/images/gif/trolling%20gifs/grand/fat_dance_gif.gif
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to pravš zto, k ne maram pretirano suhih tipov? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem zakaj to pravim..zdelo se je prav!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... men je pač sexy, če moškemu gleda mal čez pas... tko moško mi deluje in jammiiii :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..pol je tist res tapravi dec zate :D
<sasa84> verjetno ne...sem kar zahtevna glede tega ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 glede česa?
<sasa84> mene bi tipo očaru, d bi me pelou u opero/gledališče...ne pa u diskač :P
<sasa84> rada mam mal umetniške duše :P
<CrazyLemon> *puke*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jst bi mogla glih s kšnim tenoristom hodt :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je prva stvar, k jo na zmenku sprobam...če ma kej filinga za umetnost :P
<CrazyLemon> želim ti uspešno iskanje ten/rorista
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem tv gledat :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk je tud baritonist al pa basist :P
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> nočko krejzica :D
<sasa84> ah, bo treba it počas spat
<sasa84> nočko fantje, pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočk miha :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-07
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,?
<Sky[x]> in kva je kej novga z ubuntu ?
<Sky[x]> sem cist out padu :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> Sky[x], a zdej si sam na windowsih? :P
<Sky[x]> sasa84: seveda :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga se dogaja z yt
<CrazyLemon> neki počasi loada videe :(
<Sky[x]> ej CrazyLemon si ze kdaj uporablov # Time: 120407 17:20:41
<Sky[x]> # User@Host: backup[backup] @  [195.246.12.34]
<Sky[x]> # Query_time: 10  Lock_time: 0  Rows_sent: 634437  Rows_examined: 634437
<Sky[x]>   ?
<Sky[x]> ups
<Sky[x]> http://hackmysql.com/mysqlreport
<Pepelka> mysqlreport :: Make easy-to-read MySQL status reports
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je ne!
<CrazyLemon> arghh.. pof... nicki minaj mi loada normalno..medtem k nixie pixie pa ne...zarota!
<Aseq> sej nicki je tut lepa
<CrazyLemon> nicki me ne zanima! nixie me!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3743248_460s.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> očitno nisem edini ki ga matra youtube. tudi za druge na siolu je... še kdo kle na siolu? :)
<gandalfar> t-2 je tudi cist foo YT
<gandalfar> mam pa tm cel thread na s-tju kolk to ne dela siolu ja
<CrazyLemon> zdej berem forumi.siol.net pa tist cache googleov server zgleda bolj malo pomaga
<CrazyLemon> situacija je bila dosti boljša ko ga ni bilo
<Aseq> ja, časi so hudi
<Aseq> zima prihaja
<zdobersek> mrzli vetrovi se dvigujejo
<zdobersek> al kaj.
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> unfcking believable
<CrazyLemon> kot da živimo v času 56k modemov
<CrazyLemon> prav čakat moram da se naloada
<CrazyLemon> ker se loada s cca 30kB/s
<gandalfar> kaj pa lastniske vsebine gledas ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Flash al HTML?
<yang2> A se je kdo igral s priklapljanjem USB digital TV tunerja ?
<lynxlynxlynx> men na t2 dela yt normalno
<Sky[x]> a na tale telemachov digitalni sprejemnik bi lahko prklopu sploh komp ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gnash!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: resno?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fo sho!
<zdobersek> facepalm.
<zdobersek> fak, kaj to berem ...
<CrazyLemon> fak ne bi vedu
<zdobersek> fak noces vedet.
<CrazyLemon> jakov fak zeli vedet!
<zdobersek> tud njega ne zanima, verjem.
<CrazyLemon> misliš?!?
<zdobersek> Reimannov integral? IMO ne.
<zdobersek> kar me skrbi, ker so potem ocitno se drugi integrali.
<zdobersek> aha, Darbouxov integral
<CrazyLemon> kaj sploh so ti različni integrali? a ni edina razlika med integrali nedoločni pa določni ?
<zdobersek> kolkr vidim se razlikujejo po definiciji
<zdobersek> glede na delitev intervala, that is.
<zdobersek> tole tud ze kr vidim, da bom kolokvije kr preskocu ...
#ubuntu-si 2012-04-08
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/PeY6r.jpg
<CrazyLemon> NSFW!
<sajkec> temu se reče doggy stile :P
<CrazyLemon> temu se reče 3some doggy style :D
<sajkec> :))
<sajkec> a se že ve točen datum izida 12.04?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se ne bi vedu?
<CrazyLemon> X.Y aprila izide!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sajkec> točen datum
<sajkec> :D
<sajkec> bastard
<sajkec> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu 12.04 pangolin precise release date
<Pepelka> PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<CrazyLemon> wow! can you imagine! :D
<sajkec> ;)
<sajkec> bom vidu če bom migreru nazaj na ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> preklet blackout
<sajkec> hehe
<sajkec> prvas tut?
<sajkec> v naših krajih je zjutrej mrknilo
<CrazyLemon> ma pri nas je zdej..zgleda si kar dost oddaljen če  tok rabi da pride do mene :))
<sajkec> zelo na severu
<sajkec> :D
<sajkec> cez okn vidm sneg
<sajkec> v gorah seveda :D
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e svetlo pri vas? :O
<sajkec> u wish
<sajkec> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> in kako pol vidiš sneg?
<sajkec> ko je bilo svetlo se je vidl
<sajkec> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ah :P
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko bi bla luna
<sajkec> kde plasma odpovedala poslušnost :D
<lynxlynxlynx> fentaj in ponovno zaženi
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vpliva na ostalo programje :)
<sajkec> vem, pa sm glih updejtal na 4.8.2
<sajkec> sm rebootnu :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a sva kej zadela? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti men povej!
<CrazyLemon> žrebanje bo komaj ju3/v torek
<sajkec> kaj igrata?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, aaaa
<sasa84> sm minsla d ej dns :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..danes se zaključi igra
<CrazyLemon> sajkec euro loterijo! milijone hočeva! milijone!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sajkec> :))
<sajkec> sigurno jih bosta ubuntu.si podarila
<CrazyLemon> sajkec as nor
<sajkec> :)
<sasa84> sajkec, ma halo :P
<sasa84> tok odprta pa tud nisva :P
<CrazyLemon> mah kupu bi ubuntu.si in vse kar spada zravn ter ga spremenil v 'buy MS products' spam page :))))
<sajkec> sasa84:  upam da maš ti listek, drugač bo crazy pobegnu v tujino s tvojim kešom
<sasa84> sajkec, dount vori... ;)
<CrazyLemon> sajkec ah kje..men je všeč trenutna pozicija :D
<sajkec> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jah...upam d zadeneš :*
<sasa84> te dni sm u cerkvi skoz molila :P
<sajkec> cell vikend si mela jajca po rokah a? :D
<sasa84> sajkec, cel vikend glih ne....dosn pa res :P
<sajkec> :))
<sajkec> ker je kej fajn simpl Å¡pil za lunix
<sajkec> rabim kkšno idejo
<sajkec> ala world of goo, ne kake FPS :)
<CrazyLemon> hedgewars!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> einstein
<lynxlynxlynx> pa uno z žogo uhhh
<sasa84> supertux"
<lynxlynxlynx> doh, neverball
<sajkec> neverball looks cool
<sasa84> šibam pančkat
<sasa84> nočkula miške ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, držim pesti! :P
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e neverput je zraven
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-01
<anny> zj grem pa res spat
<anny> ln
<yang> sterna: si tm ?
<sterna> yang: mhm
<yang> sem ze pogruntal
<sterna> fino :)
<CrazyLemon> Bela hiša uradno zanikala govorice, da je Obamov varnostnik vesoljček
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> wat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: guess what! plugin fixed!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fuck yea!
<CrazyLemon> great job buddy!
<CrazyLemon> i'm so proud !
<CrazyLemon> i'm definetly gonna buy you a camelbak bottle! two of them!
<zdobersek> yea!
<CrazyLemon> definitely
<CrazyLemon> *
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: mater plugin ?
<Sky[x]> kater*
<zdobersek> punbb
<zdobersek> wp->punbb
<Sky[x]> kaj pa dela ta plugin ? :)
<dz0ny> zihr je prvi april :)
<zdobersek> correct-o!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Flikca: Kako namestim Ubuntu na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39944/#p39944
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Minimalistic E17 Linux Distribution `Bodhi Linux` 2.3.0 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/KBc9FYJMS7Y/minimalistic-e17-linux-distribution.html
<CrazyLemon> no way..to je bila prvoaprilska Å¡ala??????? thats just rude zdobersek :/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/intl/sl/landing/nose/
<Seniorita> Google Nos BETA
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: Kako namestim Ubuntu na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39945/#p39945
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr4JwPb99qU
<Seniorita> Introducing Gmail Blue - YouTube
<anny> Krejzi...zakaj ima video več lajkov kot ogledov?
<sterna> enmu je bil tok vsec
<sterna> o sasa84
<CrazyLemon> anny am..zaradi novega sistema Å¡tetja na youtubeu :)
<anny> jaja
<CrazyLemon> ne.. štetja ogledov.. kakšna jaja tebi hodijo po glavi
<anny> točno to!
<anny> velikonočna!
<sterna> velikonocna sala
<sterna> dobr se slis
<anny> zelo dobro narjeno
<anny> z izjemo marsovcev
<sterna> to so blue man group
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPNceNV5bh8
<Seniorita> Moby, Jill Scott and The Blue Man Group - Natural blues - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> anny no potem moraš še https://www.google.si/intl/sl/landing/nose/  prečekirat..to je boljše :D
<Seniorita> Google Nos BETA
<anny> sej....rečte samo še, da so Elvisa našli živega
<sterna> impossible.
<sterna> ce je se ziv se ne bo pustu najt
<anny> jah, v globalnem svetu se je težko skriti
<sterna> pa ne ce si elvis
<sterna> ves kok je elvis impersonatorjev
<sterna> ce si elvisu podobn se komot skrijes med njih
<CrazyLemon> zihr je v las vegasu
<anny> jaz bi rekla da v kateri od underground facilities v Rocky Mountains
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny> tam je dost placa
<Sky[x]> ker ssd predlagate pa max 120gb ? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq7XPAzTxqU     :D ko smo že pri rocky mountains :D
<Seniorita> When It's Springtime In The Rockies - Sons Of The Pioneers - YouTube
<anny> Sky[x] - skromnost je lepa čednost :)
<Sky[x]> anny: kaj tocno si hotla s tem povedat ? :D
<anny> http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-Gb-s2-5-Inch-Solid-SDSSDX-120G-G25/dp/B006EKJCWM
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: SanDisk Extreme SSD 120 GB SATA 6.0 Gb-s2.5-Inch Solid State Drive SDSSDX-120G-G25: Computers & Accessories
<sterna> to bos ddv placala
<sterna> 20%
<anny> CrazyLemon me je zmedel s to pesmico
<anny> ja
<anny> to je bil samo predlog
<anny> lahko kakšenga kitajca najdeš
<lowkey> re
<Sky[x]> sej mamo tud ebay.de pa amazon.co.uk mislm da
<sterna> stamp 97 gox 98
<sterna> ltc 1.05
<sterna> haha
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Copy’ – New Cloud Storage Service With Apt Name, Linux Client  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/fFvpKOBTNTg/cloud-storage-service-copy-for-linux
<dz0ny> https://copy.com?r=9LsFkB :)
<Seniorita> 400 Bad Request
<alfi> cudno, jaz sem dobil 5GB free pri dropbox
<anny> jaz pa samo 2GB
<sterna> hudo no
<dz0ny> za vsakega novega uporabnika dobiš 5GB, pri dropboxu je samo 500mb
<alfi> aha
<dz0ny> CopyConsole – This is a headless version of the Copy app. It can run
<dz0ny>     in a terminal or as a background process. CopyCmd access various Copy APIs
<dz0ny> kul
<dz0ny> pa mini sharing mode ima > p2p
<zdobersek> anny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIkhgagvrjI
<Seniorita> Why do YouTube views freeze at 301? - YouTube
<sterna> 100!
<sterna> haha
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Audience Media Player Getting Close To A New Release, Help Test It!  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xnLXY5lrnU8/audience-media-player-getting-closer-to.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne gre se sam za 301..na splošno št. ogledov ni realno :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Reset Unity & Compiz in Ubuntu 12.10 and 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7IyckhYYyus/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<CrazyLemon> Cycling for All Challenge has finished.
<CrazyLemon> You came in 9343rd.
<CrazyLemon> hell yea!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> Na SiOL TV si lahko ob 20.05 na HBO brezplačno ogledaš prvi del tretje sezone Igre prostolov.
<zdobersek> ze videno.
<CrazyLemon> preklet pirat
<zdobersek> ubistvu laskam HBOju
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: "nameščanje" proramov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39946/#p39946
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: "nameščanje" programov (razni .tar.gz, bz...)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39946/#p39946
<CrazyLemon> oh no he didnt
<zdobersek> preimenoval je temo
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> barabin! ban mu prpopeJ!
<CrazyLemon> sm Å¡e ogrel triger finger
<CrazyLemon> že*
<zdobersek> trigger*
<CrazyLemon> fingger*
<zdobersek> fnigger?
<CrazyLemon> f'nigger*
<CrazyLemon> hell yea
<zdobersek> rasist.
<sterna> n-word
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: "nameščanje" programov (razni .tar.gz, bz...)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39947/#p39947
<dz0ny> jao v tem času sem mu razložil in prevedel, vi pa sam nergate
<zdobersek> mislis rect, negramo?
<dz0ny> kr ti paše
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Re: "nameščanje" programov (razni .tar.gz, bz...)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39948/#p39948
<CrazyLemon> spet the n-word :S
<zdobersek> huh?
<sterna> nussy.
<zdobersek> nincompoop
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Flikca: Re: Kako namestim Ubuntu na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39949/#p39949
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Kako namestim Ubuntu na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39950/#p39950
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej lahko tudi na usb instaliras ubuntu :)
<sasa84> zanga najbolš d ma skoz live usb...pa tam naštima kok placa lohk zasedejo uni fajli
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej mu razloži kak ose ga na mobitel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj za vraga bi kdorkoli hotu met ubuntu na mobitelu?!?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> for same reason, kot na USB ključu
<CrazyLemon> usb ključek makes sense
<CrazyLemon> feedly ima že 3mio uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> Over 3 million new users have joined Feedly since the announcement of the retirement of Google Reader.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Re: "nameščanje" programov (razni .tar.gz, bz...)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39951/#p39951
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-8Nj5mHDbtfk/UVmsO_vN75I/AAAAAAAABlg/E20ap2NbQQo/w497-h373/photo.jpg
<CrazyLemon> loool
<sasa84> lol :)
<sterna> http://84.255.207.31/d/422417-2/photo.JPG
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Flikca: Re: Kako namestim Ubuntu na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39952/#p39952
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Kako namestim Ubuntu na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39953/#p39953
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestim Ubuntu na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39954/#p39954
<gregors> Folk, eno vprašanje..se je komu zgodilo, da se mu je SSH port, ki ga je spremenil samodejno zamenja nazaj na 22 ??
<gregors> meni tole zdej ne gre v račun najbolj
<dz0ny> gregors: možno če si posodobil ssh paket
<dz0ny> kje si pa spremenil port
<gregors> mah sej sm že dobil info, samo res verjetno sm posodobil paket in mi ga je dalo nazaj na 22
<CrazyLemon> posodobitev sshja naj ne bi pomenila posodobitev tudi konfiguracijske datoteke
<gregors> hvala dz0ny ,
<gregors> :)
<dz0ny> dfq 32msn botov se je odločilo potegnit vse kar najde na strani, itak da je server omedlel
<CrazyLemon> gregors preveri kdaj se je config posodobil
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: te vpraša
<gregors> CrazyLemon, ma kje to preverim ?
<gregors>  ker log ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ponavadi te..in ti ponudi kaj želiš naredit
<CrazyLemon> gregors ls -l /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<CrazyLemon> am..sam to ti ne bo pomagalo
<CrazyLemon> če si že urejaj to datoteko..in popravu port nazaj na XYZ :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem mislil nadaljevati, in ti punudi na izbiro. razen če maš force -y nastavljen nekje za apt
<gregors> mah mogu bi apt pogledat
<gregors> kak log od apt da bi vidu kdaj je menjalo paket
<gregors> če ga je, potem štekam
<dz0ny> aptl log al pa sshd log
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zato ti vedno vsiliš -y not ? :>
<gregors> drugače I've been hacked :)
<gregors> ma ni panike
<CrazyLemon> gregors v programskem središču imaš zgodovino posodobitev
<CrazyLemon> po dnevih
<gregors> no bom pogledu
<gregors> čak mam sam strežnik
<gregors> tak da nimam gui-a
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<dz0ny> pr add-apt zato ker sem len pa se mi ne da 2x cp
<gregors> bom verjetno mogu najt kak log
<gregors> mah dej, zdej itak nimam serverja zravn
<gregors> bom jutri pregledu
<gregors> hvala CrazyLemon , dz0ny ...jutri dalje
<CrazyLemon> gregors kot je dz0ny predlagal.. /var/log/apt/ prečekraj
<gregors> bom bom
<gregors> uživajte over and out :)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<dz0ny> grr, kdor je napisal msnbot je za odstrel
<CrazyLemon> dont hate the playa..hate the game :D
<CrazyLemon> nič.. ln
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> a anny je bla že kaj danes prisotna?
 * dz0ny has to ask what she thinks about GOT :D
<sasa84_> ej, a se kšn kej spozna tko mal na živali? veterinar, biolog...?
<dz0ny> kaj pa je?
<sasa84_> naša muca je zdej prvič breja...
<sasa84_> in spusti kšn krvav flek...in me kr mal skrbi
<sasa84_> a je to normalno?
<dz0ny> hm men se zdi da ni...
<dz0ny> a od uleta maš cifro?
<sasa84_> ule?
<dz0ny> http://www.veterinacerknica.si/index.php?page=kontakt
<Seniorita> Kontaktne podatke - Veterina Cerknica
<dz0ny> moj sosed drugače :)
<sasa84_> aaaa, a ni več felicijana? :)
<dz0ny> nvm, jaka je prevzel se mi zdi pred kakšnim letom
<dz0ny> v bistvu je bil moj sosed, sedaj živi pri punci :)
<sasa84_> aaa :)
<sasa84_> k muca je drgač čist ok... je, se carta, spi,...
<dz0ny> najbolje da zjutraj pokličeš, pa ti bo povedal. Pa malo spremljaš, če vidiš da začne bolj krvavet, to za moje pojmi ni dober znak
<sasa84_> k mal guglam pa to...
<sasa84_> ja sej, zdej sm Å¡la do nje...pa lepo spi, deluje "normalno"
<sasa84_> bomo jutr vidl...pa poklicala bom, če je s tem kej narobe al...
<sasa84_> sm babico vprašala pa je rekla kao brez skrbi...d nej ji sam nrdim en plac za mucke...da živalce znajo same za te stvari poskrbet
<sasa84_> sam jutr bom res poklicala... sj lohk ma tud ona kšn splav al pa kej podobnga
<sasa84_> zdj pa šibam pančat
<sasa84_> nočka :)
<sasa84_> tnx dz0ny
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] WUBI To Be Dropped from Ubuntu 13.04, Windows Users Lose Out  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IP2a-gJFMjg/wubi-unlikely-to-be-in-ubuntu-13-04-windows-users-lose-out
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-02
<AndChat|314001> Madoniš.. April, pa sneži v LJ..
<AndChat|314001> Jutro vsem
<Timothy> Timothy85
<AndChat|314001> .
<miha> dan
<dz0ny> jutro
<miha> wassa
<zdobersek> sup
<Timothy1985> Sneg
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<miha> CrazyLemon: v hribih je sneg :)
<Timothy1985> V LJ tudi..
<zdobersek> CE takisto
<miha> zdobersek: kaj novga v CE? :)
<Timothy1985> Sneg?
<miha> to ni novo
<Timothy1985> Danes je.. svež..
<miha> :D
<Timothy1985> :D
<zdobersek> miha: nc kej dost
<Timothy1985> Kaj pomeni beseda rajni?
<miha> Timothy1985: pokojni, v raju
<Timothy1985> Hvala, Miha
<miha> !g rajni sskj
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija ... - ZRC SAZU http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=ge=duh
<Timothy1985> ?
<miha> heh
<miha> !t sl en rajni
<Seniorita> deceased
<miha> !t en sl deceased
<Seniorita> umrl
<Timothy1985> Čakaj.. morem doplhina naložit.. sem na tel
<miha> ni treba
<Timothy1985> To vem, hvala.. :) deceased.. še čakam.. :P
<Timothy1985> Če pa od tel. Brskalo odpira 2h...
<Timothy1985> Uredil bookmark.. hvala za link.. sploh nisem vedel, da google ponuja to...
<miha> !g google knows
<Seniorita> Good to Know – Google http://www.google.com/goodtoknow/
<miha> !g what google knows
<Seniorita> What Google Knows About You - Computerworld http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/337791/What_Google_Knows_About_You
<dz0ny> !g lmgtfy
<Seniorita> Let me google that for you http://lmgtfy.com/
<Timothy1985> Hm... mislim, da bo trebalo vreči tel. v koš...
<dz0ny> folk je res naiven, danes sta me ze dva klicala da so jim blokiral FB
<dz0ny> itak, jim ni jasno zato ker so klikal tina maze, neki neki
<Timothy1985> Blokirajo fb?
<miha> dz0ny: mene so večkrat blokiral, ker sem enim napisal, da so pingvini
<miha> očitno ta izraz za jankovićeviće res nesramn
<Timothy1985> ? Toliko o pravicah do svobodnega izražanja..
<Timothy1985> Hihihi
<Timothy1985> Škoda.. glih zdaj sem v LJ, pa sneži.. še na Jankoviču ne bi poznalo, če bi začel pljuvati sedaj... bom počakal na lepše vreme.. spet pa.. glede na to, da sem v LJ, bom kar raje tiho pa upal, da me Sterna ne povozi
<miha> :)))
<zdobersek> lol
<miha> Timothy1985: zanimivo je, da za komunajzarje me niso blokiral. za pingvine so me pa.
<miha> očitno je to hujša zmerljivka
<Timothy1985> Heh.. ja.. saj, če stradaš psa, dobiš do 7 let zapora, če pa stradaš upokojence, pa te samo odstavijo iz vlade...
<zdobersek> !g jankovic pingvini
<Seniorita> Pingvin Janković - zurnal24 http://www.zurnal24.si/pingvin-jankovic-clanek-156345
<miha> če bi janković uporabljal računalnik, bi mel linuxe
<zdobersek> ta gaspar*2 je mona
<zdobersek> primorc pac, ane CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mona je..pa ne zato ker je primorc
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8337360
<Seniorita> Bo Mišič vrednost premoženja razkril javnosti? - Finance.si
<miha> CrazyLemon: zdj sm tud jst primorc :)
<sterna> misic je hud
<sterna> prakticno edini na levici k je sposobn PRa na nivoju SDS
<sterna> ce ma kdo ksn vid k tina maze zavija z ocmi loh zmontira kako misic rece da ma on tut tak cpu al kva ze prbode
<Timothy1985> Hihihihi....
<miha> sterna: po kakih kriterijih so ti turbokapitalisti levičarji? ker hodijo v držagoše?
<sterna> ja
<miha> ok
<sterna> sej to je edina razlika a ni
<miha> mhm
<Timothy1985> Grem ..  lp
<zdobersek> bitcoin miners of #ubuntu-si, koksne mhash/s dosegate?
<sterna> 0
<sterna> http://smpake.com/etc/btc/charts.php
<sterna> za $0.8 daily profita se ne splaca ogrevat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Re: Kako namestim Ubuntu na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39955/#p39955
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8337364
<Seniorita> Hrvaška pristopna pogodba ratificirana - Finance.si
<CrazyLemon> miha wat now?
<sterna> kaj wat now
<sterna> upejmo da cimprej pridejo v eu ne
<sterna> da bomo lazje investiral
<zdobersek> in svercal
<sterna> svercal?
<sterna> kaj bi pa svercal?
<sterna> sej pridejo v eu, ne v sengen
<zdobersek> aja .. no, bomo potem se mal pocakal
<sterna> ja sam ne vem kaj bi svercal
<sterna> ce ni meje, ni svercanja
<CrazyLemon> a Å¡engenska meja se odstrani s prvim dnem vstopa v EU?
<lupastro> jp
<CrazyLemon> torej lahko upam na manj gužve poleti? :)
<lupastro> takoj vsi avtoplin narest na hrvaškem
<lupastro> za 700€
<sterna> halo.
<sterna> nc se ne odstrani
<sterna> od kje vam ta ideja
<lupastro> ja pa kako je blo pri nas?!
<sterna> sengenski sporazum je locen od EU
<lupastro> halo
<sterna> lupastro: ja ni blo tko
<lupastro> seveda je blo
<sterna> ja ne ni blo
<sterna> kaj teb ni jasn
<lupastro> ko smo vstopili v eu, nismo več rabili identifikacije na mejnih prehodih
<sterna> to ni res.
<lupastro> ej, sem ankarančan, vsak teden parkrat sem hodil čez mejo
<lupastro> dej no
<lupastro> ne na škofijah in niti na lazaretu ni noben nič več gledal
<sterna> ne seri.
<lupastro> ?!
<CrazyLemon>  Slovenija je 1. maja 2004 z vstopom v Evropsko unijo izpolnila enega svojih ključnih strateških ciljev.
<CrazyLemon> Slovenija je skupaj še z osmimi državami pričela izvajati sporazum na kopenskih in morskih mejah 21. decembra 2007, na letališčih pa 30. marca 2008.
<sterna> tako je.
<CrazyLemon> očitno res ni ob vstopu
<CrazyLemon> odstranjen sengen
<sterna> pridruzis se mu
<lupastro> ja se mu pridružiš
<lupastro> mi smo preneli šengen na mejo s hrvaško
<sterna> potem moras pa najprej poskrbet da ustrezas sengenskim standardom na zunanjih mejah EU, potem sele lahko implementiras odprto mejo z ostalimi sengenskimi clanicami
<sterna> ja
<sterna> in smo ga tam imeli od 2004 do konca 2007
<lupastro> a se ni to zgodilo pri nas že takoj?
<sterna> ne.
<sterna> tut na hrvaskem se ne bo
<CrazyLemon> saks
<sterna> ja sam ni tok bad
<sterna> ker bodo "eu citizens" tut na hrvaski strani sam letel skoz
<sterna> k zdej niso
<sterna> also ze to da vstopijo v eu je super za razvoj
<sterna> nas in njihov
<sterna> cela ta regija ob sotli k ma ful enih toplic bo mela ogromn potencial k je bil zdej omejen s precej razlicnimi zakonodajami in druge vrste administrativnimi ovirami
<sterna> pa gorski kotar bodo lahko koncno razvil mal
<miha> sterna: bravo, eden redkih, ki razume Å¡engenfest
<miha> sterna: misliš, da bo hrvaška prevzela evro? :)
<sterna> vem da ga bo
<sterna> ampak najbrz bodo pocakal da se mi zmenmo
<sterna> kako spremenit ecb
<sterna> verjetno bodo v ksne 5 letih banke rable tut licenco ecb
<sterna> ne sam bsi
<sterna> oz. lokalne drzave
<sterna> pa bl zoprn nadzor se bo vrsil
<sterna> to sicer pomen ful drazje kredite ampak po drugi strani tut ful cenejse bailoute
<miha> sterna: eh, to ne bi nč rešl. moral bi razbit velke banke, da ne bi bla nobena "prevlka"... pa jih par pustit bankrotirat. j*** bailoute
<miha> ostali bi se pa naučl
<miha> recimo grozno na živce mi gre, da ti ciprčani zdaj mislijo, da mora EU reševat njihove banke
<miha> isto Slovenija
<miha> sam si si kriv, če maš evre v nekredibilni inštituciji
<sterna> problem niso banke ampak to da drzave zagotavlajo 100k
<miha> ja kdo pa naj bi to zagotavljal? božiček?
<sterna> ja drzava
<sterna> taka pravila smo si zmisll
<miha> sj to je prav
<sterna> od kje vzame je pa zdej ze dost obvious
<miha> če pa država bankrotira, pa božiček
<sterna> jsm meu u treh tednih 100% donos zarad tegale
<miha> jebiga, se bodo pač naučil premislit kak % BDP ma banka predn bi denar notr dal
<sterna> sm ga ze premaknu v mal bl stabilne nalozbe :)
<miha> neoliberalc..
<sterna> mhm
<miha> da te ni sram :D
<miha> lukšić bi te po riti
<sterna> ubistvu kriptoanarhist no ampak me ne preseneca da normalni ljudje ne razumejo razlike
<sterna> bl me skrbi durs
<miha> sterna: jst se sam smejim, ko lahk "levičarju" rečem neoliberalc.. za vas je to menda psovka :D
<sterna> ze drugic sm jim poslal vprasanje
<sterna> jah bi bla ce bi folk razumel kaj sploh pomen beseda
<miha> nč ne pomeni
<sterna> mislm jsm prebral atlas shrugged, pa nism pristas tega da bi se moral en do druzga obnasat k macehe iz starih pravlc
<miha> neoliberalc je kul beseda kr ne pomeni nič, razen da je to izraz s katerim komunajzarji imenujejo vse, kar ni komunajzrsko
<sterna> vem pa da prostovoln charity ne deluje
<sterna> premal je takih bogatih k se spomnejo kako je ko so bli se revezi
<sterna> zasluzu sm za svoj dream car ko je su bitcoin s 30 na 105
<miha> sterna: http://www.maniacworld.com/remember-when-we-were-poor.html
<Seniorita> Remember When We Were Poor
<sterna> ampak sm cudak
<sterna> pa nam kupu avta ker ga ne rabm
<sterna> no uglavnm
<sterna> od dursa mi se ni ratal zvedet
<sterna> kako se prjav profite od rasti bitcoina
<miha> bitcoin nč ne prijavljaš
<miha> prijaviš ko to pretvoriš v off-line valjuto
<sterna> ja sm ze
<miha> da ti je zoki doniral
<sterna> ja to pa ne morm
<sterna> na donacije se placa davk
<sterna> na forex pa ne
<sterna> razn ce ga delas za druge ljudi
<miha> :)
<sterna> ampak durs mi noce potrdit tega da je bitcoin valuta pa da je to forex
<sterna> k mogoce ni
<miha> ja verjetn ni
<miha> forex
<sterna> http://jezus.si:81/render?target=cactiStyle%28bitcoin.*.transactions%29&height=500&width=1100&lineMode=connected&from=-30days
<sterna> kr bolano je vse skp
<sterna> zoprn je k je ubistvu playing chicken
<sterna> enkrat bo tak padec da je groza
<sterna> in ce takrat nam meu prpravlenga dnara za kupt bom zamudu dnar za bajto
<miha> neoliberalc
<dz0ny> sterna: lol gorski kotar, kokr lokalno poznam se hrvaški jebe za tist del
<dz0ny> mal za nazaj berem
<dz0ny> bo pa lažje kakšno medržavno sodelovanje + evro sredstva, ampak to se je dal že sedaj
<dz0ny> problem je slaba cesta in infrastruktura
<miha> sterna: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-04-01/guest-post-what-every-libertarian-should-know-about-bitcoin
<Seniorita> Guest Post: What Every Libertarian Should Know About Bitcoin | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Re: Vabilo na 3. dan odprte kode  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39956/#p39956
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Vabilo na 3. dan odprte kode  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39957/#p39957
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.eea.europa.eu/data-and-maps/figures/bio-waste-recycling-as-a/bio-waste-recycling-as-a/image_large
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kak program, ki bi znal naredit takle polarni graf?
<lynxlynxlynx> nevermind, zgleda zna LO približno isto
<zdobersek> feedly is nice as hell
<sasa84> oooooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84> \o/
<sterna> 14:28< coinmaster> BTS: 110.000 USD, 6505 BTC volume, 0.010 up
<zdobersek> ooo sasa84
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1784-1: libxslt vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1784-1/
<miha> sasa84: dan
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true that
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: za chromium je na voljo kot extension, jetak?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek za chrome je torej je tudi za chromium
<zdobersek> uh, kok si pendanten
<zdobersek> pendanten*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1785-1: poppler vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1785-1/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne nisem! ampak! uporabljam chrome in ne chromium! in izjava je zgolj logični sklep! ne pedantnost!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> pedantent*, pedantnost*
<miha> CrazyLemon: kje pa ti chrome najdeš?
<miha> a ni sam chromium?
<CrazyLemon> miha ? :)
 * miha sam chromium najdu
<miha> ni chroma
<CrazyLemon> miha ??? :)
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670371/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<miha> E: Ni mogoče najti paketa google-chrome-stable
<miha> Branje podatkov o stanju ... Narejeno
<miha> Paket google-chrome nima navedene različice, vendar se nanj nanaša nek drug paket.
<miha> To ponavadi pomeni, da paket manjka, je zastaran ali
<miha> pa je na voljo samo iz drugega vira.
<CrazyLemon> no sej piše..ali pa je na voljo samo iz drugega vira :)
<miha> :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] In-Dash Music Purchasing Proposed for Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/czKC0hn6VpE/in-dash-purchasing-proposed-for-ubuntu-13-04
<nafisa> hejlou
<nafisa> CrazyLemon: loh vprašam neki
<nafisa> ?
<sasa84> nafisa, ne smeš... CrazyLemon počiva
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> pol bom pa bigija vprašala
<nafisa> al pa andrejza
<nafisa> BigWhale: i have a question
<nafisa> can i disturb you? :D
<nafisa> al bo sasa84 rekla, da on tut počiva, da ne smem :D
<sasa84> nafisa, vsi počivajo, ampak ne v Gospodu...
<nafisa> jah, malo bi bilo čudno, da bi mu v rit zlezli
<nafisa> :D
<sterna> it's bad netiquette to ask if you can ask questions
<nafisa> hehe
<sterna> (ti kr vprasaj)
<nafisa> ma, sem hotla sam vprašat, če lahko eno novico spišem
<sterna> pomoje to vedno lahko
<dz0ny> nafisa: sure, samo da ne bo cats vs dogs
<nafisa> ja, da je že ne kdo drug piše ...
<sterna> aja to pa ne vem
<dz0ny> ping,poke CrazyLemon < eni te nucajo
<nafisa> sej ni panike, no
<nafisa> še preverjam, da ni prvoaprilska šača
<nafisa> Å¡ala
<dz0ny> pod drafti ni nič videti
<dz0ny> o čemu se bo pa šlo
<nafisa> glede na to, da so to ven dali včer ...
<BigWhale> ha?
<sterna> get to the point.
<BigWhale> The sleeper has awakend.
<BigWhale> awakened
<nafisa> ms office za linux ???
<nafisa> a kdo ve, prvoaprilska Å¡ala?
<nafisa> ne preko wine ...
<dz0ny> en klon je ki zgleda podobno kot office 2011
<dz0ny> samo je china
<nafisa> http://itsfoss.com/wps-office-microsoft-office-clone-for-ubuntu/
<Seniorita> WPS Office: Microsoft Office Clone For Ubuntu! - It's F.O.S.S.
<dz0ny> nafisa: tole http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/wps-office-for-linux-looks-like-microsoft-office-but-isnt
<Seniorita> WPS Office – A Faithful Microsoft Office Clone for Linux | OMG! Ubuntu!
<nafisa> ker uno, da se bo za win9 MS združil z linuxom .. .je itak prvoaprilska :D
<CrazyLemon> or is it :)
<CrazyLemon> in ne rabiš mene vprašat če lahko novico napišeš
<CrazyLemon> če ni objavljena jo kr napiši :)
<nafisa> aha, hvala
<CrazyLemon> in BigWhale ti kle ne more čisto nič pomagat..prašaj dz0nya ali andrejz..ali pa andreja m.
<CrazyLemon> če imaš kakšno vprašanje glede wordpressa
<CrazyLemon> in ubuntu.si novic
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> ah, z wordpressom sem se pred dvema mesecema drkala dost za en drug portal
<nafisa> da sem vsa navodila spisala za druge uporabnike
<nafisa> tako da ... mislim, da ne bo problema s tem
<nafisa> sam da se geslo spomnem pa bo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> o, lej kdo je nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> in to pod originalnim psevdonimom
<nafisa> hehe
<CrazyLemon> original psevdonim.. zanimiv izraz :D
<nafisa> hehe, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ta je bla pa dobra :D
<nafisa> kaj je, dečki ... bomo imeli kake ubuntu urice? :D
<dz0ny> čak ni še pomlad...
<nafisa> sej lani smo se dobivali po najhuj mrazu :D
<dz0ny> kaj mraz, sneg...
<nafisa> tole mal snega vas mot?
<sasa84> nafisa, dz0ny je iz slovenske sibirije... pr njih je Å¡e zmer 1m :D
<nafisa> ja, pr nas je blo metr 30 pa sem vseen okol lazla
<dz0ny> 20cm na 10cm podlage pa res
<BigWhale> sej problem je v lazenju ... eni raj hodmo! :>
<nafisa> hehehe
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon a kakšen backup se dela?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny *cough* ..naj bi se
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> dz0ny, 30cm snega mate?
<dz0ny> MHM
<dz0ny> mislim še kr pada, verjetno ga bo še malo več
<sasa84> huh
<nafisa> ja, pr nas gor tut še pada ... prov hit sem spizdila v LJ, da mi ni treba spet kidat, tko k prejšn tork ... sem si žulje obelila pa bi rahlo to bolelo, ko bi kidala :D
<dz0ny> to gredo dol, to je pa ja tarnaljbolj :D
<dz0ny> pridem gmh nazaj
<nafisa> uživej, dz0ny
<kubanc> dober dan...
<lynxlynxlynx> http://dinnerinabottle.com/
<Seniorita> MeatWater High Efficiency Survival Beverage | High Efficiency Survival Beverage
<kubanc> kdo bo pršu v prestolnico cvička?
<kubanc> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5799/
<Seniorita> Vabilo na 3. dan odprte kode (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Facebook Qt’ Offers Linux Users Standalone Social Network Experience  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Qb6ldvftRuo/facebook-qt-for-linux
<jinzo> !seenđ Grega
<jinzo> !seen Grega
<CrazyLemon> jinzo na facebooku je občasno
<jinzo> vem vem
<jinzo> baba ga čist zjebala
<CrazyLemon> totalno
<jinzo> ma neki biznis za njega
<CrazyLemon> in nafisa ker te niso pravilno dodali v wordpress..tvoje novice niso vidne na forumu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa če že pišeš novico.. namest "Če želite preizkusiti WPS Office, si iz spleta povlecite beta različico in jo namestite na svoj računalnik." dejansko napiši kje se dobi beta pa kako se jo namesti :)
<LorD_DDooM>  Kaj moram v VLCju nastavit, da mi bo pravilno prikazovalo Å¡umnike?
<nafisa> ok, saj Å¡e bom popravla
<CrazyLemon> pa ko uploadaš slike..obvezno klikni pri URL povezave na "Povezava na sliko"
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM charset!!
<CrazyLemon> kot da ne bi bilo očitno :>
<LorD_DDooM> What what what
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a govoriš za podnapise? če ja.. preveri podnapise če so utf-8
<CrazyLemon> če ne... ignore me :)
<LorD_DDooM> Nimam pojma, komp je od sestre, ne delajo ji Å¡umniki za nek film
<LorD_DDooM> Tam sem prestavil Encoding v UTF-8 samo namesto šumnikov kaže ?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM jah..vlc če uporablja utf-8 za odpiranje..sam kdo pa pravi da so podnapisi dejansko utf-8 ? :)
<LorD_DDooM> So slovenski podnapisi, pomoje bi bilo logično da so..ne vem
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda je pa to pri vseh podnapisih
<CrazyLemon> jah če so slovenski je skoraj zihr windows-1250
<CrazyLemon> nafisa in kitajci niso naredili svojo različico ubuntuja..ampak jo bodo skupaj z canonicalom razvijali za lastne potrebe
<nafisa> bom zbrisala
<nafisa> oz. skrila
<nafisa> pa popravla
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, jst sm sprobala tud windows al pa srednjeevropsko..mal pogledaš kaj je najbolš
<sasa84> ni zmer utf8
<lynxlynxlynx> latin2 je ta tretji
<lynxlynxlynx> aka iso8859-2
<lynxlynxlynx> file ti izpiše tud encoding, če je to linux box
<LorD_DDooM> Samo ko VLC nima Central European
<dz0ny> bsplayer moras met no, ne znajo drugi nc predvajat
 * dz0ny hides
<LorD_DDooM> Za podnapis napiše Npn-ISO extended-ASCII text
<LorD_DDooM> Non*
<lynxlynxlynx> pol bi bil cp-1250 boljši kandidat
<lynxlynxlynx> to kar je CrazyLemon reku
<LorD_DDooM> 1250 je samo Eastern European Windows 1250
<CrazyLemon> f'kin siol..najprej govorijo kako bo psg- barcelona na planet tv...in zdaj ga dajo na 'siol nogomet' kateri je pa plačljiv
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sej to je to
<zdobersek> hah, ljudje pokazal interest in so desnicarji videl denarce
<sasa84> dz0ny, men ej tud blplayer kul za windows
<sasa84> bs*
<sasa84> na ubuntuju pa mam najraj smplayer
<sasa84> kar ni kratica za s&m...
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek f'kin desnicarji!
<sterna> tako je.
<sasa84> amen sister!
<sasa84> am...brother!
<sasa84> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Deluje, hvala za pomoč
<sasa84> jeeeeej :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, priporočaš kšn film?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am.. django? :)
<sasa84> ga mam dol...mislm sm si ga SPOSODLA!!!!, ampak ga Å¡e nism gledala :)
<sasa84> baje je "naš" waltz fenomenalen :)
<zdobersek> kako nas?
<sasa84> a je babica slovenka al neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> nekoč smo bili pod avstroogrsko..torej naš! :p
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ma nekje sm brala, d je babica slovenka al neki tazga...
<CrazyLemon> Christoph Waltz was born in Vienna, the son of German-born Johannes Waltz and Austrian-born Elisabeth Urbancic,
<CrazyLemon> urbancic!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, od mateja? :P
<CrazyLemon> Rudolf R. von Urbantschitsch, later Rudolf von Urban
<CrazyLemon> to je pa nono
<CrazyLemon> tudi urbancic!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1787-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1787-1/
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo mogoče dormeo memosan pouštr?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, slišm pohvale
 * CrazyLemon prisluhne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js slišim sam nogomet :/
<CrazyLemon> bl me zanimajo osebne izkušnje..ker pohvale berem na forumih
<CrazyLemon> kok dejansko je kul ta spominska pena
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151540556874683&set=vb.754844682&type=2&theater
<Seniorita> Oh my god i'm doing this with my wife when I get married. | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> matr kok mi počasi loada fb videe
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Run Unity Next on Your Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wuOtJWYBJOs/how-to-run-unity-next-on-your-desktop
<zdobersek> APU.
<nafisa> lepo se imejte
<nafisa> gre nafi spat
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG0nadT42uA&feature=share
<nafisa> Å¡e ena slovenska za slovo
<Seniorita> Faraoni - Kar je res je res - YouTube
<nafisa> nočka
<dz0ny> sasa84: a veš kdo je prevedel s&m ? :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, ?
<dz0ny> smplayer :)
<sasa84> ooo, vidim!
<sasa84> ;)
<dz0ny> takrat sem bil Å¡e v srednji Å¡oli, pa linuxa Å¡e nisem znal :)
<sasa84> ime mi je znano ^^
<sasa84> kter letnik si ti?
<dz0ny> btw že kaj večja mačja familija
<dz0ny> *9
<sasa84> 7* :P
<sasa84> joj, zaenkrat še ne... sm pa dns klicala na veterinarsko pa smo se mal pomenil... kao če bo krvavela še jutr, d nej jo prpelem d bodo kej potipal pa ultrazvok če bo potrebn
<sasa84> sam zdj popoldne nism opazla nobenih flekov za njo
<dz0ny> ja baje da je to normalno, razen če flek smrdi
<sasa84> v glavnem... tip je reku, da je najbl verjetn, da se odpira in d bi mogla kmal rodit...
<dz0ny> :)
<sasa84> d so sicer lohk tud okužbe kšnih sečil...sam da dvomi, če mucka normaln lula, je in te fore
<dz0ny> 8*
<sasa84> 89?????
<dz0ny> bingo
<sasa84> kaj???
<dz0ny> 79 bi bil malo star že
<sasa84> 24 let si/boš star? nikol ti neb dala tok
<sasa84> prej bi rekla, da si starejši
<sasa84> in verjetno zto, k mi tko "zrel" deluješ
<sasa84> 24... swašta!
<dz0ny> kaj čmo mislim proti četrt stoletja gremo počasi, mal br resen pa moraš bit
<dz0ny> bl*
<dz0ny> zadnjič na sestanku mi je ena pripela da sem star 29, sem se kr mal starega počutil
<dz0ny> sasa84: ker letnik si ti
<sasa84> mislm...upam, da me prou razumeš...da je to prej plus, ker mi pr the letih deluješ tko sposoben+zrel
<sasa84> jaz sem letnik 84
<dz0ny> :) isto kot crazj predvidevam
<sasa84> crazy je 86
<sasa84> )kokr vem)...sej veš černobil pa to :D
<dz0ny> haha
<sterna> mularija.
<sasa84> ;)
<sterna> k ste vi se u plenice sral sm js ze u malo solo hodu!
<sasa84> kter letnik si pa ti sterna?
<dz0ny> a pol so te že uvajal za pionirčka, al si bil še premlad
<sasa84> rojen v času kubanske krize? :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, zihr je biu... letnik okol 80 se mi zdi, da je biu še pr pionirčkih
<sasa84> k mi smo mel pionirske kape, k smo bli kao dežurni pr prehodu za pešce :)
<sasa84> (sam brez zvezde)
<sasa84> pa 3 leta pred mano so se še ćirilico učil
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> no jaz spomim samo cicibana pa nekih rumenih rutk
<sasa84> 1. razred :)
<sasa84> cicibanove urice so ble pa pred malo šolo...če nisi hodu v vrtec
<sasa84> 1x na tedn smo nkam šli...a je blo pol ure al kej več
<sasa84> nekam
<sasa84> mala Å¡ola je bla pa 3x/teden dopoldne
<dz0ny> tisto ja sam v 1. razredu smo bili tud cicibani
<dz0ny> ker se prow spomim tiste rumene rutke pa neki je z zeleno pisal
<dz0ny> neki me spomin vara na "mlada" leta
<dz0ny> mislim spomnim se samo neumnosti
<dz0ny> razbit nos, podrta ograja, pa sošolca k nas je pobruhal
<dz0ny> nč
<dz0ny> dost neumnosti LN
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pa torte na prvi Å¡olski dan dz0ny !!!
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<dz0ny> hm torte se pa ne spomnim
<dz0ny> samo palačink z vikikremo
<sasa84> sj res....viki krema za malco ... :)
<dz0ny> noč
<sasa84> noč dz0ny
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-03
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Tezave z internetom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39958/#p39958
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kako namestim Ubuntu na USB ključ  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39959/#p39959
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> pobiram glasbene zelje :-) ce kdo rtposlusa
<sasa84> ooooo :)
<sasa84> a na radiu terminal? :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<sasa84> mmm...
<sasa84> dz0ny, depeche mode heaven
<dz0ny> a o ta prava :)
<dz0ny> a bo*
<sasa84> dz0ny, <3
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> pr tem komadu mi je pa tko všeč kitara pa glasovi...
<dz0ny> :) evo mojih 10min RJ je konc
<sasa84> :))
<sasa84> vi mate res hudo musko na radiu dz0ny
<CrazyMelon> madafaka..en z mojim imenom je na freenodeu..pase iz .si je....unthinkable
<dz0ny> ja a nimaš registriranega nicka?
<CrazyMelon> nick ja..ime pa ne :D
<sasa84> jst mam npr. nick registriran,... kaj če si da en nick sasa84... kok jst pol lohk pridm do nicka?
<sasa84> aja, sj lohk probam mejbi
<sasa84> \quit
<sasa84_> \nick sasa84
<sasa84_> ah
<CrazyMelon> ./msg nickserv ghost sasa84
<sasa84_> You may not ghost sasa84.
<CrazyMelon> jah identify first silly
<sasa84_> a bi mogla Å¡e kle se registrirat a ne
<CrazyMelon> ./msg nickserv identify tvojegeslo
<sasa84_> lej CrazyMelon ... sasa84_ nimam registriran...sam sasa84
<sasa84_> jst probavam kok zgleda, če ti en nick "ukrade" :)
<CrazyMelon> sasa84_: lej..najprej se moras identificirat da lahk enmu killas nick... pod pogojem da je ta nick tvoj
<sasa84> lohkl pa tebe probam kaj mi napiše :P
<CrazyMelon> napise ti you may not ghost crazymelon
<CrazyMelon> ker nisi identificirana kot crazylemon :)
<sasa84> uuuuu, spuki!
<CrazyMelon> ce pa js naprimer napisem
<CrazyMelon> :
<CrazyMelon> :)
<sasa84> puf, evo ga :P
<CrazyMelon> auto reconnect :)
<sasa84> ti si čist hüd!
<CrazyMelon> da fak
<CrazyMelon> napisal sem auto reconnect
<CrazyMelon> in pride autist?
<sasa84> kaj pa jst? :P
 * sasa84 lepo pogleda CrazyLemon in CrazyMelon 
<sasa84> \o/
<sasa84> tnx dz0ny
<dz0ny> to pomen big responsibility
<CrazyMelon> right..sasa..pa responsibility
<CrazyMelon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, no no no....
<dz0ny> !g Vadering
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: Vadering http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Vadering
<sasa84> dz0ny, to ma zihr kej veze z darth vaderjem al kaj je že un :D
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/Zvox767
<Seniorita> In response to HADOKEN-ing, I give you... Vadering. - Imgur
<dz0ny> pr nas bi blo pa krpanjenje
<dz0ny> or kekčevanje
<dz0ny> hehe
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuuuuu zdobersek
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyMelon> run forest run
<CrazyMelon> :p
<sasa84> ah CrazyMelon ...
<zdobersek> sasa84: \o/
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: learn silly learn
<CrazyMelon> i try i try
<CrazyMelon> adiou
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Open Source Real Time Strategy Game `0 A.D.` Alpha 13 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/EnQPqScGZm4/open-source-real-time-strategy-game-0.html
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Dell napovedal svojo ponudbo zasebnega oblaka, ki temelji na odprtokodnem OpenStack projektu- Slashdot.org  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1177
<Seniorita>  [COKS] PayPal izbral tehnologijo oblaka OpenStack in s tem zamenjal VMWare – businessinsider.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1183
<Seniorita>  [COKS] PayPal in Ebay izbrala tehnologijo oblaka OpenStack in s tem zamenjala VMWare – businessinsider.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1183
<CrazyLemon> whats next.. paypal,ebay ter dell na openstacku ? :D
<kubanc> hellow
<kubanc> a kdo obvlada PHP?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Terminology: More Than A Terminal Emulator (Ubuntu Installation Instructions)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9j0YDxsh1G8/terminology-more-than-terminal-emulator.html
<sasa84> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/terminology-more-than-terminal-emulator.html
<Seniorita> Terminology: More Than A Terminal Emulator (Ubuntu Installation Instructions) ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84> sexy :P
<CrazyLemon> not really :)
<sasa84> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s480x480/155722_515135165213053_2072866750_n.png
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=2072866750
<dz0ny> grr
<dz0ny> cemu bi terminal imel živobarvno ozadje, že tako me pečejo oči če preveč črepim v njega
<zdobersek> pise se leto 2013, ce se vedno koristis terminal, delas nekej narobe
<dz0ny> :) sem mam voice command tudi
<dz0ny> sej mam*
<zdobersek> OTOH se nismo v 2020
 * sasa84 Å¡e vedno uporablja terminal na vsake toliko... :S
<sasa84> včasih pride, da morš stisnt tud ctrl+alt+t :P
<sasa84> če ne druzga, d killam kšno stvar :P
<lynxlynxlynx> wayland drama
<dz0ny> where?
<lynxlynxlynx> northfield hostile fork
<lynxlynxlynx> nutjob
<lynxlynxlynx> popcorn case
<lynxlynxlynx> berem avtopsijo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brkiENaQ3Gs
<Seniorita> The Morning After - Virgin ft. Cecily Strong - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tale spominja nate :P
<sasa84> tak suhec, sramežljiv... :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje si pa ti to mene spoznala da veš da sm suhec, sramežljiv :D
<sasa84> Seniorita mi je povedala :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: its called port probing, beware :>
<CrazyLemon> no pol pa drži.. Seniorita me res pozna :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny :))
<CrazyLemon> my ports are closed :D
<zdobersek> lmao @ port probinh
<zdobersek> probing*
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity’s Slick New Payment Feature Postponed Until Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/v84RAgLH84A/unitys-slick-payment-feature-postponed-until-ubuntu-13-10
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si kaj testirala gps?
<CrazyLemon> It seems that the sensation already has functionality for the newly released Glonass satellites. According to a Dutch website the Qualcomm S2 and S3 chips already have support built in. Thus the phones already having support are HTC Desire HD, Incredible S and all Sony Ericsson Xperia phones from 2011 -  naj bi mela podporo tudi za glonass
<_Stanly_> hi everybody,could you help to chose a rate for my mobile phone?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: MATE 1.6 Released, Install It In Ubuntu [GNOME 2 Fork]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kDNpmzgFXYc/mate-16-released-install-it-in-ubuntu.html
<lynxlynxlynx> what kind of rate?
<lynxlynxlynx> for example i suggest a local acceleration rate of 0 m/s^2
<_Stanly_> i tried to look simobil e tusmobil websites but they are a bit too difficult
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nč še
<lynxlynxlynx> oh, sorry, can't help with that
<CrazyLemon> pa zadnjič sem mu lepo povedal
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa kr neki bluzi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja rad bi ceneje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ceneje kot plačaš kot porabiš + 5€/1GB ne gre
<CrazyLemon> kolikor*
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, to je un celjan
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da je.. glede na to da verjetno ni ogromno italijanov ki bi radi pršli v slovenijo za dlje časa :)
<zdobersek> we no speak these way in Celje
<CrazyLemon> ampak ga pa razumem zakaj hoče it v celje
<CrazyLemon> same driving skillz.. :>
<zdobersek> dirkaci pa take fore, ja
<zdobersek> rossi style
<CrazyLemon> ja..take obupne fore
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sterna> sej P nalimas zadi na sajbo
<CrazyLemon> L* :D
<sterna> a nimajo taljani P
<CrazyLemon> L majo
<CrazyLemon> for luzers :D
<sterna> to so neki spremenil pol
<sterna> k sm js po italiji hodu si mel P
<sterna> z alkoholnim flomastrom na a4 list
<sterna> pa naleplen
<sterna> pa babica te je ucila vozt
<zdobersek> mi mamo CE
<CrazyLemon> odkar se js spomnem so vedno meli L
<zdobersek> carji express
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek OR
<CrazyLemon> cepec express
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<sterna> najbolsa tablca je KR NEKI
<sterna> enkrat sm z enim nosu ene masine nekam
<sterna> in je tip kr zavil iz cist nepreglednga dovoza rikverc na prednostno
<sterna> najprej neki gleda pa vid da se nc ne vid
<sterna> po pa "ah sej mam kransko tablco"
<sterna> pa gas
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEwekP_lZfc
<Seniorita> The Jeselnik Offensive: "Breaking Bad" Script Stolen - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..protection is womens responsibility :D
<zdobersek> if you can't handle the ride, move the fuck aside.
<CrazyLemon> womans*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si mah hardware man
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: obstaja usb-to-3.5mm-jack adapter?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti lahko povem da obstja
<dz0ny> sam ni adapter amapak zvočna kartica
<dz0ny> verjetno si to mislu :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: mozno.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: to ti rabiš vedet al on od tebe?
<dz0ny> confuzing*
<zdobersek> dz0ny: jst rabim vedet
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ene 12€ na mimovrste
<dz0ny> če hočeš bl profi so okol 70€
<dz0ny> aka večkanalne
<dz0ny> ziga555: http://elan.plexapp.com/2013/03/12/plex-media-server-v0-9-7-17/
<Seniorita> Plex » Plex Media Server v0.9.7.17
<dz0ny> zdej so podanpisi tudi za dlna
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hvala za to informacijo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> which one?
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti lahko povem da obstja
<dz0ny> meh...
<dz0ny> Zasebno: WPS Office: Microsoft Office klon za Ubuntu
<dz0ny> kaj ta zasebno pomeni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pomeni da ni vidno drugim
<dz0ny> hm ihr nas dost gleda stran prijavljenih v wp
<dz0ny> al Å¡e ni primerno za objavo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> prašaj nafiso
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti bi lahk spremenil v bazi nafisin username :)
<CrazyLemon> ker v wordpressu ga ni mogoče
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej kontaktiraj nafiso
<sasa84> kaj pa je?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 moram ji narest nov username ter zbrisat trenutni account
<sasa84> sporočeno ;)
<CrazyLemon> ty
<nafisa> naj vam bodo bogovi naklonjeni
<sterna> zdravo
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> sasa84 moram ji narest nov username ter zbrisat trenutni account
<CrazyLemon> tko da boš na mail dobila novo geslo
<nafisa> sem vidla skrinšot
<CrazyLemon> username pa bo enak usernameu ki ga imaš na forumu
<nafisa> ok
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sam dej mi en drug zacasni mail ki ga uporabljas
<CrazyLemon> ker gmaila ne sprejme ker je ze v uporabi
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> mojca.ograjsek@about.me
<lynxlynxlynx> ouch
<CrazyLemon> zdj bos se spam mela
<nafisa> zarad mene
<nafisa> prečekiram 1x na mesc
<nafisa> trenutno je samo spam gor
<nafisa> od kuponkota
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa prečekiraj mail
<nafisa> ni še pršlo ... bom mal počakala
<nafisa> aol pač
<CrazyLemon> če ne pride čez minuto ti na pvt napišem začasno geslo ter spremenim nazaj mail v gmail
<nafisa> pri njih ponavad kake 5 minut traja
<nafisa> dobila
<nafisa> CrazyLemon: to je prav, da vseeno moje ime in priimek piše na vrhu?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa seveda
<nafisa> ok, ql
<nafisa> hvala
<CrazyLemon> vse kar se je spremenilo je geslo ter mail
<CrazyLemon> oba pa lahko zamenjaš
<CrazyLemon> in je priporočljivo da vsaj geslo zamenjaš.. :)
<nafisa> ok, bom
<nafisa> urejeno
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ko pišeš novico
<CrazyLemon> vedno uploadaj sliko na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> ne pa jih linkat na zunanje strani
<nafisa> ok
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je kak plugin za to
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx plugin za.. kaj? :) uploadanje prek wordpressa? :)
<nafisa> bom pa tja naložila slike
<nafisa> sam da dobim en primern trenutk, da mam mal ljubega miru
<nafisa> k dons mi vsi serjejo po glavi
<lynxlynxlynx> za bolj učinkovit workflow
<nafisa> sem si v pol ure nabila urnik za 2 tedna tko, da ne vem, kje se me glava drži
<sasa84> go nafisa, go nafisa !!!
<nafisa> kam smo prišli ... poleg računalnika raje grem pisat mail na telefon ... kot da bi sam nov zavihek odprla pa tam spisala
<sterna> cudn to
<nafisa> nič, hvala za vse ... sedajle pa šibam ... še polno dela za narest pa preveč zavihkov odprtih. lahko noč vsem
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-04
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1788-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1788-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> http://media.boingboing.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/1WZ6h.png
<sterna> this makes sense!
<sterna> bom tako nalepu naokol
<lynxlynxlynx> fajn za trollat, ja
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Official Raring T-Shirts, New Notebook Added to Ubuntu Online Shop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JgkHZk0giUs/official-raring-t-shirts-new-notebook-added-to-ubuntu-online-shop
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Slobuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39960/#p39960
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1d9y2SFLl44
<Seniorita> Venom GT Runs 265.7 mph Now the Fastest Production Vehicle You Can Buy - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> beštja! :)
<CrazyLemon> 3.2km potrebuje do 427km/h
<dz0ny> misliš 3.2s
<CrazyLemon> lol..sj ni reaktivno letalo :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim 3.2km
<CrazyLemon> aka 2miles
<CrazyLemon> do 100 potrebuje 3s
<CrazyLemon> do 300 pa 13sa
<CrazyLemon> -a
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/samsung/samsung-galaxy-note-black-garancija-do-l-2015--1286325848.html?aclct=1365076393
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy Note Black ( Garancija do l.2015 ) :: bolha.com
<CrazyLemon> Razlog prodaje je zgolj zaradi tega , ker se žena ne mora navadit, da ima nekdo kontrolo nad njenim življenjem, na "čudo" 21.stoletja.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1789-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1789-1/
<dz0ny> a kekeke je že doma, zgleda da je 5 min do vojne tam dol...
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..on bo branu svojo novo domovino :D
<dz0ny> :> zihr je spy
<dz0ny> vse za samsung galaxy s5
<CrazyLemon> SG4S :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.techfleece.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/North-Korea-at-night.jpg
<dz0ny> jp, sej tam gredo ob 20 sapt
<dz0ny> spat
<dz0ny> al neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> itak..če ni elektrike :)
<dz0ny> pa 4 pasovnico imajo, po njej se pa s kolesom furajo
<dz0ny> v ozadju http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/korea_092812/bp45.jpg
<dz0ny> tud zajci so vojaki
<dz0ny> http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/korea_092812/bp42.jpg
<kubanc> folk dober dan
<kubanc> zanima me po kok vi kej racunate uro programiranja
<kubanc> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1790-1: Libav vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1790-1/
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Firefox 20 Lands In Ubuntu, Brings Per-Window Private Browsing, New Download Manager  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7mXvMM2hv60/firefox-20-lands-in-ubuntu-brings-per.html
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> yeehaaa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti maš S2?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: S0!
<zdobersek> prvi Galaxy evah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek meeeh
<CrazyLemon> upgrade ffs
<CrazyLemon> http://new.livestream.com/accounts/817005/events/1980369
<Seniorita> Press Event on Livestream
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_i7500
<Seniorita> Samsung i7500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> suck it haterz
<CrazyLemon> Form factor	Candybar
<CrazyLemon> maaaan
<CrazyLemon> this is for kidz
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tišina! zdobersek je car :>
<sasa84> kje so rokice za zdobersek ? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you can suck zdobersek's candybar :>
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon, z razliko od tebe...je pr njem vsaj kej za "suck", k pr teb pa s prostim očesom ne vidš :P
<sasa84> pfffff CrazyLemon , SmallDicky
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vidiš k sam na tiče misliš.. govoru sm o samsungu i7500 :)
<sasa84> mhm, zihr si :P
<zdobersek> veliki Limun z majhnim peceljckom ..
<sasa84> zdobersek, egzekli!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1786-2: Unity Firefox Extension update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1786-2/
<CrazyLemon> vidva pa rada govorita o mojem penisu ane :>
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> sej dejansko ni res nč za govort....
<sasa84> sorči
<zdobersek> ubistvu je bolj za poslusat
<zdobersek> if you know what I mean
<CrazyLemon> i do not..do tell me more about my penis
<sasa84> ah ja CrazyLemon ...ni kej za rečt
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako ne..glede na to da si sploh zacela govorit o njem..očitno ali a.) dosti razmišljaš o njem ali b.) si želela da se spremeni tema od telefonov k penisom
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon ...sam hočm rečt to, d ma zdobersek bolš fon od tvojga pinkija
<sasa84> a kdo kup mešalno mizo? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej ko si govorila <sasa84> ja CrazyLemon, z razliko od tebe...je pr njem vsaj kej za "suck",      ..si dejansko govorila o telefonu?
<sasa84> noup, kle ne
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, k gre zdobersek do pisoarja...se trese vse do pece :P
<sasa84> in to zto, k pije kavo!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej praviš da je zdobersek fat? :/
<sasa84> zdobersek je tak postaven, ne pa fat
<sasa84> pf CrazyLemon ... nou brejn
<CrazyLemon> jah če praviš da se trese vse k hodi do wcja .. :/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Microsoft’s Market Dominance Is Coming to an End, Say Leading Analysts  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/I4LZkQ6zIZQ/microsofts-market-dominance-is-coming-to-an-end-say-leading-analysts
<dz0ny> če se vrnemo k telefonom, danes FB neki predstavlja https://live.facebooklive.com/live
<Seniorita> Facebook Live - Facebook Live
<zdobersek> fb home
<zdobersek> whatevah
<dz0ny> http://new.livestream.com/facebooklive/events/1980369
<Seniorita> Press Event on Livestream
<dz0ny> lol podpirajo ga samo na 6-7 napravah
<dz0ny> pač top phone od vsakega proizvajalca
<zdobersek> vsak spisan SMS gre skoz facebook
<zdobersek> good luck
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/dokaz-da-slovenska-policija-do-informacij-prihaja-tudi-nezakonito.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Dokaz, da slovenska policija do informacij prihaja tudi nezakonito
<zdobersek> a niso to na Slo-Techu seciral ze davno?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj ma dz0ny +o?
<zdobersek> yeah
<zdobersek> revolution is my solution
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja pozabil sem skrit :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahko en bug reportam?
<msev> folk
<msev> rabm pomoč
<sasa84> povej :)
<msev> torej
<msev> imel sem najprej prek wubija inštaliran
<sasa84> mhm...
<msev> zj sm pa dol vrgel pa hočm iz bootable usbja inštalirat
<sasa84> mhm...
<msev> in sem prišel do Namesti ubuntu poleg WIndows 7
<sasa84> am... čaki :)
<msev> in piše Prostor na disku dodelite tako da premaknete spodnji ločilnik
<sasa84> mislm, d je CrazyLemon ponsle en video ;)
<msev> in zj nevem ker je za windows in kater za ubuntu
<msev> ker nič ne piše
<msev> hvala
<sasa84> sam neki... men je bolš in tud tko je bolš ena druga opcija, da si daš /, swap in home na svoje particije
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me1CJZU92mc
<Seniorita> Namestitev Ubuntuja na prazen disk - YouTube
<sasa84> tole je video
<sasa84> a maš kšno particijo frej al nč?
<msev> pomoje da ne
<sasa84> jst sm mela deljen na C(win) pa D (za fajle)... pa sm D skrčla in nrdila še eno, d mam za ubuntu
<msev> aha
<msev> ne samo C imam
<sasa84> samo C?
<sasa84> kolk maš pa diska?
<dz0ny> msev: tisti drsnik nastavlja koliko prostora želiš za ubuntu
<msev> 750gb
<msev> ja vem da nastavlja samo ne vem a je na levi strani ubuntu a na desni
<msev> ker ne piše nič
<dz0ny> od prostega prostora nastavljaš koliko želiš za ubuntu
<dz0ny> torej če povečaš bo več
<sasa84> dz0ny, a neb blo bolš, d bi si naredu eno particijo pa tisto pol štima za ubuntu? zdj ma kr vse na C
<msev> pa čudn se mi zdi da windows vidi 700gb
<msev> ubuntu pa 750gb
<msev> pa vseh 750gb vidi
<msev> kot praznih
<msev> za dodeljevanje prostora
<msev> čeprav imam inštalirane windows 7
<msev> in sigurno zavzamejo nekaj prostora
<dz0ny> hm, to pa ti nebi smelo kazat
<dz0ny> koliko barv imaš dve ali tri?
<msev> vse je iste barve
<msev> pa nobenega logota ni
<msev> npr. od ubunta
<dz0ny> q? a lahko še bootaš v win
<dz0ny> brb 2min
<msev> bom Å¡el v win ja
<msev> čaki
<msev> kaj pa če bi izbral tm pod vrsto namestitve "Nekaj drugega"
<dz0ny> potem lahko sam določiš
<msev> no sj
<dz0ny> a tam ti kaže razdelke?
<dz0ny> od win sta dva
<msev> zj se vrti tisti krogec
<dz0ny> mhm to zna trajat :)
<msev> tale wubi je bil čist v izi zj sm pa mal pod pritiskom
<msev> aha
<msev> je nekaj pokazal
<msev> ok
<msev> kaj nj ti povem
<dz0ny> sec boš potrdil da tako zgleda :)
<msev> imam dva diska
<msev> drugače
<msev> na enem visto, na drugem (večjem) 7ko in tja hočem namestiti ubuntu
<dz0ny> kul potem ti priporočam da zmanjšaš 10 gb na prvem (tam bo sistem)
<dz0ny> in 20-30gb na drugem
<dz0ny> tam bo home
<dz0ny> tako bo ssitem malce hitreje deloval
<dz0ny> kok maš pa rama?
<msev> vse bi dal raje na drugega
<msev> ker je prvi zlo zaseden
<dz0ny> lako daš tudi tako
<dz0ny> potem daj pa swap na prvega
<dz0ny> rabiš toliko kot je tvoj ram velik
<dz0ny> (v večini primerov se uproablja za hibernacijo itd)
<msev> ker ta večji disk je pa čist prazen
<msev> razen win7
<msev> zasedenih je samo 21gb
<msev> velikost mi pa kaže 750gb
<dz0ny> ja to je ok
<msev> ubuntuju bi dal ene 35gb
<dz0ny> koliko imaš rama?
<msev> 2gb
<dz0ny> ok potem narediš tole zmanjaš ntfs za 39GB
<msev> torej
<msev> grem na /dev/sdb1 ntfs 750gb
<dz0ny> v praznem prostoru ustvariš 10-15 za sistem, 4gb za swap in kar ti ostane za home
<msev> a pritisnem na to in potem Change
<msev> zankrat je vse oranžno
<dz0ny> označiš ntfs razdelek in klikneš change
<msev> a eden od tistih razdelkov zgoraj
<msev> v oranžnem?
<dz0ny> msev: http://screencloud.net/v/uL84
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:28:33 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> pri meni je v modri
<msev> ok
<msev> kater disk pa dam za bootloader
<dz0ny> sda
<msev> seprav prvi manjši disk
<dz0ny> čak razložim
<dz0ny> tle imaš več možnosti
<dz0ny> če ga daš na tistega kejr so win
<dz0ny> potem moraš popravit win7 namestiev
<dz0ny> če ga daš na sdb
<dz0ny> tam kjer bo ubuntu sedaj
<dz0ny> potem moraš spremenit v biosu vrstni red zagona diskov
<dz0ny> ali pa vsakiš ob zakonu pritisnit f12 al f8 karkoli že imaš za izbiro pogona
<dz0ny> jaz ti predlagam da bootloader namestiš na sdb
<dz0ny> je manj dela :)
<msev> čaki zj te moram vprašat še 100 zadev :)
<msev> torej tukaj pod bootloaderjem (zagonski nalagalnik lol)
<msev> imam 4 opcije za izbrat
<msev> prva piše  /dev/sda ata samsung hm160hi 160gb - tukaj je vista inštalirana
<dz0ny> pol so razdelki sda1 pa sda2
<dz0ny> to ne pride v poštev sploh
<msev> vrgl me je dol
<msev> torej Å¡e enkrat
<dz0ny> sda je disk, sda1 sda2 so razdelki
<dz0ny> torej sda v celoti odpade
<msev> pismo ne moram pisat
<dz0ny> sdb je disk sdb1 sdb2 etc
<msev> sda1 je windows loader
<msev> sdb wdc 750gb
<msev> sdb1
<msev> a dam potem na sdb1
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> sdb
<msev> ok
<dz0ny> btw
<msev> tko
<dz0ny> a particije Å¡e nisi naredil
<msev> ne
<dz0ny> ok :)
<msev> zdj bom poizkusu
<msev> sdb1
<msev> pa pritisnem change
<msev> ane
<lynxlynxlynx> Hi 'coconspirator' Jaka ! ( I presume that's a women's name ?)
<lynxlynxlynx> belgijci ...
<msev> ok zj mi piše uredi razdelek
<msev> velikost 750gb
<dz0ny> a lahko spremniš velikost ? :)
<msev> Uporabi kot: več stvari za izbrat
<msev> ja
<msev> a zdaj izberem nevem 35gb
<dz0ny> prvo moraš zmanjaš
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, lol
<dz0ny> za 35gb
<msev> na 715
<dz0ny> jp
<msev> ok kaj pa izberem tm pod uporabi kot
<msev> zle mi piše ne uporabi razdelka
<dz0ny> jp to postiš
<dz0ny> pustiš
<msev> so pa še dnevniški datotečni siste
<msev> ok
<msev> pred nastavitvijo velikosti razdelka je potrebno spremembe zapisati na disk teh sprememb se ne da razveljaviti
<msev> potrdim?
<msev> dz0ny:
<dz0ny> pocak sej nisi Å¡e ostalih ustvaril
<msev> ja to mi je napisal
<msev> ubuntu 12.10 hočem naložit btw
<dz0ny> continue klikni
<dz0ny> oz nadaljuj
<dz0ny> nekdo je narobe prevedel
<msev> drgač je pa še en drug gumb
<dz0ny> jp prekliči
<msev> kot možnost na začetku
<msev> in sicer nova razpredelnica razdelkov
<msev> a raje to pritisnem
<msev> to čist na začetku
<msev> če ne pritisnem Change
<dz0ny> ne
<msev> ok
<dz0ny> pol boš zbrisal vse na d dsiku :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/d8GP
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:44:38 | ScreenCloud
<kubanc> a kdo ve ce imas lahko v google chrome v vrstici zavihtkov?
<msev> potem bom Å¡e enkrat pritisnil Change, nastavil 715gb in dal nadaljuj
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dejte to popravit ker v slo piše kot da bo že namestilo
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> msev: ^^
<msev> ok zj melje
<dz0ny> mhm ko konča bo takole zgeldalo
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/7UXC
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:46:11 | ScreenCloud
<msev> res je
<msev> zj pa verjetno pritisnem na prosto?
<dz0ny> mhm pa plus
<dz0ny> zatem
<msev> še neki me zanima...a nebi mogel ntfs datotečni sistem zasest tut kaj od teh 750gb
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> msev če klikneš na sdb http://screencloud.net/v/qawn
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:48:05 | ScreenCloud
<msev> seprav zj prtisnem na "prosto" in pritisnem + *
<msev> ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev> ok
<msev> napisal mi je ustvari razdelek
<msev> vrsta razdelka osnovni, logični
<msev> a pustim logični
<msev> Mesto novega razdelka Začetek tega prostora, Konec tega prostora
<msev> a pustim Začetek tega prostora
<msev> Uporabi kot - Dnevniški datotečni sistem ext4 , a pustim to?
<dz0ny> osnovni pa začetek
<dz0ny> vedno :)
<msev> ok
<dz0ny> ext4
<msev> kaj pa uporabi kot: Dnevniški datotečni sistem ext4?
<msev> ok
<dz0ny> pa /
<msev> kaj pa priklopna točka
<msev> a kj izberem
<dz0ny> izberi /
<msev> ok
<dz0ny> velikost si dal pa?
<msev> tok kot je blo na začetku
<dz0ny> to bo sistemska
<msev> 35149
<dz0ny> zmanjaš na 10-15
<msev> ok
<dz0ny> zmanjšaš
<msev> a se bodo sem programi inštaliral a kako
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev> hmmm..
<msev> bom dal 14 :D
<msev> ok
<msev> bom pritisnil OK
<msev> ok
<msev> zdj se je pa napisal sdb5 ext4 /
<msev> formatiranje je tm označeno s kljukico
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev> to je kul?
<dz0ny> btw sej si dal osnovno in ne logično je tako?
<dz0ny> pod tip razdelka
<msev> ane logično sem dal :(
<dz0ny> ker bi ti mroal pisat sdb2 in ne 5
<msev> a lahko spremenim
<dz0ny> klikni cahnge papopravi
<msev> seprav pritisnem na sdb5 in change
<dz0ny> kr minus daj na sdb5
<dz0ny> pa ponovi zgodbo
<dz0ny> ker ti ne bo prav številčilo potem
<dz0ny> namesto sdb2 boš imel sdb6
<msev> sori za mojo zblojenost
<dz0ny> tko mora bit http://screencloud.net/v/nKVA
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:58:29 | ScreenCloud
<msev> ok sdb2 narejen
<msev> kljukica za formatiranje na njem
<dz0ny> jp sej odklukat tako ali tako ne moreš :)
<msev> jp vidm
<msev> haha
<msev> še enkrat te za bootloader vprašam a je prav sdb pa je potem naziv in velikost diska zravn napisana
<dz0ny> jp
<msev> kul
<msev> a potem zj prtisnem Namesti?
<dz0ny> nope
<msev> ok
<dz0ny> Å¡e home bova nardila
<dz0ny> pa swap
<msev> kul
<dz0ny> na free ponoviš psotopek
<msev> osnovni, začetek?
<dz0ny> jp
<msev> a zj delava home
<dz0ny> spremeniš samo velikost in mount point
<dz0ny> jp
<msev> priklopna točka /home?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> pa velikost -4gb
<msev> ext4
<dz0ny> to bo za swap
<dz0ny> vedno ex4
<msev> a /home je za swap
<dz0ny> ne nohme je za home
<dz0ny> swap je za swap
<msev> zj mam mount point izbran /home
<msev> potem delam za home ane
<dz0ny> mhm
<msev> okol 20gb mam skupnega
<msev> a potem dam 16gb za home
<msev> pa 4gb za swap
<dz0ny> velikost daj max kar ti je piše -4gb
<dz0ny> tiste 4gb bova ponucala za swap
<msev> ok
<msev> bom potrdil
<msev> naredil mi je sdb3 /home
<msev> zj pa Å¡e swap ane
<msev> ker mount point?
<msev> a
<msev> boot
<msev> dz0ny:
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/5KZT
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 21:03:25 | ScreenCloud
<msev> ne piše mi swap
<dz0ny> ni mount pointa
<msev> ne piše mi tega
<dz0ny> namesto ext4 izberi swap
<msev> seprav izmenljiv prostor?
<dz0ny> jp
<msev> (Å¡koda da ne instaliram v ang :( )
<msev> ok sdb4 swap
<msev> ta pa ni označen za formatiranje
<msev> a označim?
<dz0ny> če ti ga uspe :)
<msev> nemorm
<dz0ny> sej, se ga ne da :)
<msev> dobra :P
<dz0ny> takole mora zgeldat http://screencloud.net/v/mfW0
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 21:13:17 | ScreenCloud
<dz0ny> zgledat*
<msev> jp
<msev> samo vrednosti mam drugačne...za naslednjič bom znal če bo treba :D hvala ti
<dz0ny> :)
<msev> zj bom pa lahko delu diplomo naprej :)
<msev> ker prej na wubiju sem si dal premajhno particijo sem imel samo 1gb frej lol
<msev> potem na koncu samo 200mb
<msev> haha
<msev> ....a zj pa pritisnem Namesti
<msev> dzony;
<msev> a mi daš zeleno luč za "namesti"
<msev> dzony, a velikosti teh particij potem lahko spreminjam ko sem že enkrat inštaliral npr. da bi si hotel povečat /home
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> zaženeš z ključka poženeš gparted program
<dz0ny> in lahko spreminjaš
<dz0ny> samo združit se ne da
<msev> kul
<msev> drgač mi je pa kul terminal uporabljat...se mi zdi tko dost učinkovito da dam kj računat da nerab poganjat gui-ja ampak se samo računanju posveti
<msev> to mi je všeč :D
<msev> hudo
<msev> a potem k bo pa uradno 13.04 zunaj
<msev> se mi bo pa posodobil na 13.04
<msev> če bom želel?
<msev> Å¡e enkrat hvala dzony care...upam da se mi bodo winsi Å¡e vedno bootal :)
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> morjo se ker smo jih ločeno namestil
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> lol http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/604155_293723547424726_1416567659_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1416567659
<msev> neki te Å¡e rabm
<msev> pri bootu
<msev> nimam več tako kot sem imel včasih
<msev> nimam več možnosti izbora da se bootam v windows vista
<msev> imam samo 7ko in ubuntu
<dz0ny> ko izbereš win
<msev> pa tisti vijolčni grub od ubunta mam
<msev> prej sem imel nekaj črngea
<dz0ny> ti bo pokazalo Å¡e win7 pa vista
<dz0ny> pa wubi i presume
<msev> res je
<msev> mi oboje pokaže
<msev> zakon
<msev> zj checka disk za consistency
<msev> k sm Å¡el v windows
<dz0ny> mhm to je normal
<dz0ny> ntfs smo zmanjšal, remember?
<msev> jp
<msev> huda slikca z avtom hehe
<msev> haha
<msev> zj je Å¡el Å¡e enkrat v grub
<dz0ny> jp po preverjanju se reboota
<msev> evo sm v windows7
<msev> kul...top
<msev> hvala še enkat,...pičim se zabavat z ubuntom,...pridem še kj na #ubuntu-si (lol sem skoraj vsak dan gor),...uživaj!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kak bug
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj naj popravimo če je vse v angleščini
<dz0ny> prevod v slovenščini zavaja
<dz0ny> saj pove da se bo izvedla namestitev
<dz0ny> kar pa ni res
<CrazyLemon> no dej mi prevod v slovenščini da ga lažje najdem :)
<dz0ny> grr, malo nad omembo
<dz0ny> msev je napisal
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> če ni napisal niza tak kot je notri
<CrazyLemon> pol nima smisla
<dz0ny> sej lahko tudi obratno iščeš
<dz0ny> launchpad?
<CrazyLemon> no dej :)
<CrazyLemon> ko boš dobu vse od bugreporto do questionov do ne vem česa vse
<CrazyLemon> bugreportov*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v topicu mora bit 'če', ne 'ce'!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: suggestion, github en ubuntu-si site pa isses vključiš
<dz0ny> issues*
<zdobersek> ja, dejmo/dejte ubuntu-si na github
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what issues
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si ga napisal... ti ga fixaj
<dz0ny> nardis prazen projekt, vključiš issues, gor potem pišemo kar nas moti
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj sem napisal? topic ne.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ali pa takoj težiš andreju z. na mail
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne govorim sedaj o prevodih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa? za vse drugo je tu forum :)
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: what
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| 12.10 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ |  Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj).
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je kul?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i really do not care :D
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| 12.10 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ |  Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | CrazyLemon don't care
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kje pa kodo vidim :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kodo česa?
<dz0ny> i can patch that problem you know?
<CrazyLemon> res ne vem o čem zdaj govoriš
<dz0ny> < zdobersek > ja, dejmo/dejte ubuntu-si na github
<CrazyLemon> ko on pofixa svoj plugin
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/sl/656/+translate
<Seniorita> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “debian-installer” : “debian-installer” source package : Translations : Jaunty (9.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e dva naslednja niza sta ta niza v installerju
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je v ubiquty ne v debian-installer
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mah pusti bz
<dz0ny> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubiquity
<Seniorita> “ubiquity” source package : Translations : Quantal (12.10) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni v ubiquity
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: eMule in ubuntu KDE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39961/#p39961
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Iščem program za iskanje multicast-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39962/#p39962
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] prlek86: Server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39963/#p39963
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39964/#p39964
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-05
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kiki: copy - "cloud storage" 10gb+  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39965/#p39965
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> kr sneg pada
<dz0ny> crazylemon https://twitter.com/val202/status/301393374265630720
<Seniorita> Twitter / Val202: Koliko vas uporablja OpenOffice? ...
<dz0ny> se bo ubuntu-si kaj promoviral :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail Final Beta Released, See What's New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xoZ-GfY9S50/ubuntu-1304-raring-ringtail-final-beta.html
<lynxlynxlynx> libreoffice
<lynxlynxlynx> še to jim je za razložit :)
<msev> tale proper install ubunta dela bistveno hitreje kot prej ko sem imel prek wubija...
<msev> zanimivo :D
<dz0ny> oj sasa
<dz0ny> a pr vas tud kaj snezi
<dz0ny> tle sonas zamebjal z severnim tecajem
<dz0ny> or smth
<zdobersek> lol
<sasa84> jutrooo
<sasa84> ej dz0ny, pr nas sam dž
<sasa84> dz0ny, a si zihr d te niso teleportiral na skrajni sever? :D
<sasa84> jutroooooo zdobersek
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvo na plato za zdobersek 
<sasa84> \o/
<sasa84> dz0ny, ti tut kofe? :P
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> mogoce se pa zbudim v soncno jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] prlek86: Re: Server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39966/#p39966
<sasa84> mogoče dz0ny :)
<zdobersek> mogoce ...
<msev> jutro,....no spet imam eno vprašanje....ko sem imel prek wubija inštaliran ubuntu, sem ko sem dal "gksudo nautilus" videl vse mape, pač Prejemi (Downloads), zdaj ko ga imam pa normalno inštalirano pa vidim samo Desktop in še tam nautilus ne vidi vseh fajlov.....Rabim pa gksudo zato ker moram nekaj skopirat v /usr/local/bin/
<msev> ubistvu sploh ne vidi fajlov v Desktopu
<msev> in tudi drugih map /home-a ne
<sasa84> am dz0ny ...?
<sasa84> pr nas tud pada zdej sneg med dežjem
<sasa84> north pole?
<LorD_DDooM> Zato ker to ni tvoj home, ampak od roota. Za svoj home moraš iti v File System -> Home
<msev> tnx bom poizkusu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: smo ze na githubu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si fixal plugin?
<zdobersek> kjer lahko TAKO ENOSTAVNO podam fix za plugin?
<zdobersek> ne, cakam na github, kjer lahko naredim pull request in je to to.
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: sejm mu lahko patch posljes, pa da vidimo ce zna potem applayt na tree
<dz0ny_> sasa84: mrbit :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: hahah
<CrazyLemon> al pa submitaš patch v recimo..launchpad kjer je vse ostalo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> I refuse Shuttleworth as my Overlord.
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/150098_489157307805947_889944709_n.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39967/#p39967
<zdobersek> WHOA
<zdobersek> pospravljam po predalih in najdem ...
<zdobersek> ... drumrolls ...
<zdobersek> 32-megabajtno SD kartico!
<miha> MB? GB?
<CrazyLemon> MB
<CrazyLemon> hoarder je :>
<zdobersek> MB!
<zdobersek> zlo staro, ocitno
<zdobersek> dva predala nizje so ble se diskete :>
<sterna> 8" ?
<zdobersek> hahah, ne, 3.5
<sasa84> jaz sem zadnč diskete proč pometala...so ble še v eni škatli :P
<sasa84> ah...to so bli cajti :D
<miha> sasa84: ko smo bli Å¡e mladi?
<sasa84> mhm...
<sterna> jsm se vedno mlad
<sterna> po vseh smiselnih metrikah
<msev> a kdo pozna kakšen weather widget za 12.10?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Beta Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JT8JQIVj37I/ubuntu-13-04-beta-released
<dz0ny_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview#Python_3.3
<Seniorita> RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview - Ubuntu Wiki
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Intel Linux Graphics Installer Fixed For Ubuntu 64bit  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lg1xug6hwQU/intel-linux-graphics-installer-fixed.html
<dz0ny_> !t en sl data mining
<Seniorita> rudarjenje podatkov
<dz0ny_> crazylemon, launchpad nima PR
<dz0ny_> niti podpore za teste
<dz0ny_> niti code review
<dz0ny_> samosminka za bazzar je aka web vmesnik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ so?
<CrazyLemon> nisem vedu da se  ubuntu.si tako zelo razvija da rabi vse to :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: nevernik
<CrazyLemon> miha realist :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: nevernik
<zdobersek> INFIDEL
<zdobersek> forkal bomo, majkemi!
<dz0ny_> haha, crazlemon ja lahko bi se:)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do it :)
<zdobersek> in v nasem forku bom pofixal plugin!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ marsikaj bi 'se lahko' pa se ne.. torej ja.. če želite ubuntu-si na githubu
<CrazyLemon> ga tam spravite
<CrazyLemon> i do not care :)
<zdobersek> zraven pa se prpopu licenco, ki ti bo onemogocla merganje nazaj v lp
<zdobersek> so suck it
<dz0ny_> crazylemon depresiven much?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do it..js itak ne bi mergal..ampak bi prepisal
<CrazyLemon> in ya face :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ not at all :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst bi pa tozu
<zdobersek> mkay
<dz0ny_> miha: a ti si tudi kaj na hek.si?
<zdobersek> eticni heking?
<sasa84> hek.si :D
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> cudno, sek.si ne obstaja :>
<sterna> a ti registriram
<dz0ny_> to bo sterna bo cez par s sterna rezerviral :)
<sterna> nah
<dz0ny_> kolk pa je pristojbnina za arnes al je poslovna skrivnost?
<sterna> 10 al kok
<sterna> neki so nizal
<zdobersek> in, kaksne vsebine bi ble na sek.si?
<sterna> tradicionalne svedske krone slovenske izdelave i guess
<CrazyLemon> simple.. zdownloadal bi vse s potrebna.si (od mihe domena) in bi zablural private parts..ter dal na sek.si
<sterna> porn sajti niso lucrative
<sterna> razn ce se zlo resno lotis
<CrazyLemon> ne bi bil porn sajt..bil bi seksi site
<zdobersek> softcore?
<sterna> uh seksi je vse zivo
<zdobersek> se strinjam.
<sterna> wa11 bi dau gor loh
<sterna> pa bi blo kr
<sterna> aw11 even
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAKrJV0r3DI
<Seniorita> Rapha AW11 Women's teaser - YouTube
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: m83 https://soundcloud.com/backlotmusic/sets/oblivion-original-motion/s-RMNZ3
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: hvala
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: sicer je bolj orkestralno vse, meni ni ravno všeč
<dz0ny_> moram celo preposlušat parkrat da vidim dobim občutek
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYDvxo-M0OQ
<Seniorita> Daft Punk | Random Access Memories | The Collaborators: Giorgio Moroder - YouTube
<zdobersek> nc, grem mal popedalirat, ce ze ni ravno dezja
<zdobersek> pa razmisljat, kaj vse je sek.si
<dz0ny_> lol cap.si
<zdobersek> ah, dammit!
<zdobersek> pep.si zaseden
<dz0ny_> gandza.si si tud nihče ne upa rezervirat :)
<zdobersek> Official site of Mr. Gan Dzasi
<miha> dz0ny_: imamo Å¡e vedno potrebna.si ... pa nobenega dobrega projekta za to domeno :D
<zdobersek> G. Potreb Nasi
<dz0ny_> miha: /r/goneweild
<zdobersek> G. Potr E. B. Nasi
<dz0ny_> wild*
<miha> ja no, čist res... a ni škoda da to ni najbolj slavna domena v .si :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 12.04 LTS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39968/#p39968
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Latest Release of GNOME Web Browser Available for Ubuntu 13.04 Users  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uiRSrE893yc/install-web-3-8-in-ubuntu-13-04
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/8TGRjba.jpg   ahaha
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ugane kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> marsovski modrc obviously
<CrazyLemon> nope..better
<CrazyLemon> adblock for google glasses :D
<sterna> ja sam to mors _pod_ spegle dt
<CrazyLemon> jp :D
<dz0ny> digital patch
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon, ad block :D
<CrazyLemon> ok...kaj očitnega sem pozabu da z 'mv Folder folder' ne morem uporabit
<CrazyLemon> ker mi teži da ne more premaknit Folder v mapo folder/Folder
<CrazyLemon> js pa bi rad preimenoval Folder v folder
<dz0ny> mv ./Folder ./folder
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> same crap
<sasa84> dz0ny knows it all!
<dz0ny> pravice maš, da ni slučajno bindana , linkana mapa
<dz0ny> full path si probu
<CrazyLemon> drwx------ 13 drazen drazen     4096 jan  5 00:48 Content imam pravice
<CrazyLemon> probu
<CrazyLemon> same crap
<CrazyLemon> nautilus pa pravi da ni mogoče spremenit ker folder že obstaja
<CrazyLemon> pa ne
<dz0ny> fsck
<dz0ny> dmesg?
<dz0ny> oziro premakneš jo lahko
<dz0ny> ?
<sasa84> a je prou ime folder al mapa?
<CrazyLemon> same
<sasa84> k men je 1x hotl prjet sam t pravo ime
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..torej če dam krEnOpoLjubnoImeFold3rja mi ne bo primlo? :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol..pod nobenim pogojem ne morem  uporabit content*
<CrazyLemon> tudi če je na koncu karkoli druzga
<dz0ny> ja neki ti je Seniorita Å¡arila
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hočm rečt, d sm mela problem pr mapah al je home al domača mapa...prejemi in downloads
<sasa84> jaz tega drugač ne počnem...sam 1x se mi je nautilus čist zj*...in sm mogla pač odpret terminal in mv/cp ipd
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fu23gHC2hc
<Seniorita> Vespa Buzet 2012 Istarski hr - YouTube
<sterna> https://vine.co/v/bTeLZqAAU9P
<Seniorita> Rok Pregelj's post on Vine
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/stonesthrow/anika-love-buzz
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> http://www.forbes.com/2005/06/16/linux-bsd-unix-cz_dl_0616theo.html should we except Linus exploding :)
<Seniorita> Is Linux For Losers? - Forbes.com
<sterna>  Torvalds, via e-mail, says De Raadt is "difficult" and declined to comment further.
<sterna> haha
<CrazyLemon>  BSD powers two of the best operating systems in the world--Solaris
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> upam da sta oba pogledala datum objave :)
<CrazyLemon> da faq! zakaj postaš tak stare novice ffs!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ... De Raadt says their beloved program is starting to look a lot like what Microsoft puts out. "They have the same rapid development cycle, which leads to crap," he says. 
<zdobersek> mja, tud '05 leta Microsoft ni mel nekega hitrega cikla razvoja
<CrazyLemon> kak da ne..2000 windows ME... 2001 pa je bil XP!
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<zdobersek> do leta '05 pa ...
<zdobersek> 0
<CrazyLemon> do viste 0
<CrazyLemon> vista pa je bila kdaj..07?
<dz0ny> Penguins attack http://i.imgur.com/rF4oOZ8.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hipsters
<zdobersek> "We're here to drink eggnog and fuck bitches ... and we're all out of eggnog!"
<zdobersek> dz0ny: smo ze forkal ubuntu-si?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: danes sem od 6 pokonci spat sem Å¡el pa ob dveh
<dz0ny> zdejle bo en power nap
<zdobersek> na tvojem mestu bi isto sel na en power nap ... za 12 ur
<dz0ny> nej me en pinga če se začne vojna...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ping
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ssh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek where to?
<zdobersek> his pillow
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Re: kreiranje GUI za ruby aplikacijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39969/#p39969
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Spletna kreativnost s PREPROCESORJI  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39970/#p39970
<dz0ny> crazylemon, ya?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vojna se je začela
<CrazyLemon> nuffin else
<dz0ny> grrr where
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a nisi vidu da je bil potres na meji s s.korejo, kitajsko ter rusijo?
<CrazyLemon> americans are doing it
<dz0ny> lol a haarp
<sterna> dobr ga haarpajo
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piN9lcZUsPg
<Seniorita> Chemtrail haarp analiza 2011 01 19 - YouTube
<dz0ny> !g argonski top crazy lemon
<Seniorita> Newspaper Oswego Palladium May-June 1977 - Fulton History http://www.fultonhistory.com/Process%20small/Newspapers/Oswego%20Palladium/Oswego%20Palladium%20May-June%201977%20pdf/Newspaper%20%20Oswego%20Palladium%20May-June%201977%20-%200192.pdf
<dz0ny> bu
<sterna> orgonski top
<sterna> dvanajstcevni al kva je ze
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piN9lcZUsPg#t=2m
<Seniorita> Chemtrail haarp analiza 2011 01 19 - YouTube
<sterna> tlele
<sterna> totally ftw
<CrazyLemon> http://jash.com/sarah-is-not-not-a-racist/
<Seniorita> Jash.com
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ej ravno gledam na mimovrste ker SSD bi narocu ksn predlog ? :)
<Sky[x]> rang cca 150eur
<Sky[x]> tole sem gledov
<Sky[x]> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2060012213/25-ssd-intel-520-series-120-gb-sata-iii-ssdsc2cw120a3k5#galerija
<Seniorita> 2,5" SSD Intel 520 Series 120 GB, SATA III (SSDSC2CW120A3K5) - mimovrste=)
<Sky[x]> pa se 5 let garancije :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi izbiral med intel al pa samsung
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<CrazyLemon> no tudi oczjevi ssdji so kul
<CrazyLemon> obvezno pa prečekiraj reviewe
<CrazyLemon> ker je pretty much vse odvisno od kontrolerjev
<Sky[x]> aha
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-06
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] panthera: Napačno število jeder  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39971/#p39971
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Napačno število jeder  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39972/#p39972
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> fantje, jst mam eno vprašanje?
<Sky[x]> a dej no :))
<sasa84> am... ne vem če paše kter ubuntu za star komp... a lubuntu gre na 128mb? pol ne vem kok glede namestitve :S
<sasa84> k zahteva mal več :\
<sasa84> windows xp laufa tm...sam bi dala kšn linux
<sasa84> za nekoga, k gre mejl pogledat pa odpre en writer...
<johnnyyy> sasa84: ubuntu server, pa za pisanje nano, za splet pa w3m :D
<sasa84> sej kle vidm, d so eni kompi po 35€
<sasa84> http://www.pctrgovina.com/trg/detajl.php?ime=RACUNALNIK_PENTIUM4_3000_512MB_40GB_DVDROM_RABLJEN&id=776&hid=12&sid=52
<Seniorita> RACUNALNIK PENTIUM4 3000 512MB 40GB DVDROM RABLJEN - PcTrgovina
<msev> živjo
<msev> dz0ny: a si mogoče tukaj? :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> brb :)
<msev> živjo
<msev> kako boljši experience out of the box je bil z ubuntom kot z windows7 (ker mi namreč v 7ki ne zazna grafične lol)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.geekwire.com/2013/geek-madness-final/
<Seniorita> Vote for the Geek Madness Final Four: Turing vs. Torvalds; Einstein vs. Tesla - GeekWire
<CrazyLemon> a ni žalostno da je linus dobu več glasov kot turing
<johnnyyy> CreazyLemon: niti ni odvisno je od spletne strani in njihovih uporabnikov, če bi na Applovi strani naredili isto, kdo misliš da bi zmagal? :)
<sterna> je ja
<sterna> people don't have a clue
<sterna> kaj je turing naredu za mankind
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: System Monitor kaže napačno število jeder  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39973/#p39973
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy to pomeni da 1.) folk ne ve kdo je turing 2.) fanboys will be fanboys :)
<johnnyyy> CrazyLemon: ja, podobno kot pri smrti Steva Jobsa in Dennisa Ritchieja, komu so ljudje posvečali večjo pozornost?
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy no tisto nekak razumem.. čeprav je žalostno.. steve jobs je bil več v medijih in ga 'navadni' uporabniki bl poznajo kot pa ritchieja.. dvomim pa da navadni uporabniki dajo svoj glas linusu ker verjetno nimajo pojma kdo je :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] jierro: Re: System Monitor kaže napačno število jeder  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39974/#p39974
<johnnyyy> sicer pa SystemMonitor pokaže samo do 32 jeder, če jih imaš več jih ne pokaže :)
<johnnyyy> in če prenseš več kot 1000GB podatkov ti ne pretvori v TB
<CrazyLemon> hvali se ja :>
<johnnyyy> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: System Monitor kaže napačno število jeder  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39975/#p39975
<kubanc> dober dan
<kubanc> a se kdo spozna na .htaccess?
<dz0ny> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/04/05/alienware-x51-gaming-pc-with-ubuntu-os-available-for-600
<Seniorita> Alienware X51 Gaming PC with Ubuntu OS Available for $600 - IGN
<sterna> kubanc: dej rajs vprasat kaj tocno te zanima
<sterna> js nobenga ne poznam k bi v javnosti priznal da se spozna na htaccess
<kubanc> zakaj mi slednji ukazi: RemoveHandler .php .phtml .php3 RemoveType .php .phtml .php3 php_flag engine off v datoteki ne onemogočijo izvajanje PHP skript
<kubanc> sterna, to je znotraj .htaccess
<sterna> ker mas verjetno z output filtrom php zrihtan
<sterna>  RemoveOutputFilter php
<sterna> dodej
<sterna> mogoce bo pomagal
<kubanc> sterna, drgac mi tale ukaz deluje: <FilesMatch "\.(htaccess|htpasswd|ini|phps|fla|psd|log|sh|zip|exe|pl|jsp|asp|htm|sh|cgi|py|php)$">  Order Allow,Deny  Deny from all</FilesMatch>
<sterna> ja fino sam to ti ne disabla phpja
<sterna> samo serviranje teh fajlov
<kubanc> sterna, ja notri imam test.php in mi ga ne izvede
<kubanc> oziroma tkole mam zdele .htaccess datoteko postimano in mi ne izvaja php skript: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682466/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<sterna> ja no sej pol je pa to to a ni
<kubanc> ja je
<kubanc> samo SI-CERT mi je priporocal prvo kodo, removeType in removeHandler... pa mi ni delala
<kubanc> drugo sm sam nasel na spletu
<sterna> aha
<kubanc> ja in glede na to da je SI-Cert sm jim  verjel brez da bi sel testirati :D
<sterna> eh ka pa oni vejo
<anny> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<anny> ustaj, radničnički narode Crne Gore! 13 je sati!
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<sterna> o
<sterna> anny: a gres na alleycat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Mobilni internet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39976/#p39976
<anny> kaj je alleycat?
<sterna> aja ma nc
<sterna> ene vrste kolesarska dirka :)
<anny> uf, računalniška igra!
<sterna> https://www.facebook.com/events/404984056265358/
<Seniorita> Alleycat | Facebook
<anny> joj, ne, s temi sem pa skregana...še tetrisa nimam več
<sterna> ne vem kje se zacne
<sterna> pa iscem koga k ve
<sterna> ne ni racunalniska igra :)
<sterna> to je blo nazadnje ko sm bil:
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXc-E0Q__so&hd=1
<Seniorita> Alleycat Ljubljana 2012 Collage - YouTube
<anny> ahaaa
<anny> my mistake
<anny> kje se začne?
<sterna> ja ne vem
<sterna> vem da se ob 17h :)
<sterna> pa vsi k vejo ocitno se spijo
<anny> hahaha
<anny> verjetno kje v centru
<anny> You will get your spokecard and other things you need for the race between 17.00 and 17.30 (the place will soon be known).
<sterna> ja to pise ze lih en mesec :)
<anny> jst bi se parkirala kar na Kongresca
<sterna> nazadne se je zacel pred sucks pubom
<sterna> hehe
<Gandalfar> anny, dol za rimcom parkiras pa je pocen pa bliz celi lj :)
<sterna> parkirnine za kolesa se ne zaracunavajo :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Intel Release Graphical Installer for Their Linux Drivers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5GNZDIEmYg4/intel-release-graphical-installer-for-their-linux-drivers
<anny> haha
<anny> niso mi še zaračunali parkirnine; občasno mi kdo spuli kakšen del s kolesa, ki ga nujno rabi...revček
<sterna> hm
<sterna> z mojga je ze vse populjen tko da ze dolg niso nc
<anny> haha...no potem veš, kako je
<sterna> mam 4 bicikle
<sterna> en je tak da ga loh pustis zuni
<sterna> in se da dol spult sam se mocno zasmerane stvari
<sterna> ostali so pa bl taki da jih ni za zuni puscat
<anny> moje kolo je prevozno sredstvo
<sterna> ja moja so tut
<anny> ne gre drugače, kot da ga pustim zunaj
<sterna> sam ena so za po hitri zeleznici, druga pa za po spalnih naseljih :)
<sterna> aja js mam mal srece u zivljenju
<sterna> in mamo ful dobro kolesarnco v officu
<sterna> no, nimamo je
<sterna> smo jo nardil.
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/another_new_office_4.jpg
<sterna> tko je blo ko smo se vselil
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/deploy-all-bikes.jpg
<sterna> zdej je pa tko nekak
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/hipster-bikes-galore.jpg
<anny> haha
<anny> kako jih pa obesite?
<sterna> na stenge
<sterna> k je neka kovinska konstrukcija
<anny> aha, zato vsi vozite specialke!
<sterna> ja to je poleti
<sterna> pozimi samo tisti k so iz mesta
<anny> gorca bi se ml namučili zataknit za stopnico
<sterna> jsm v resnici s kmetov tle
<sterna> pa pozim nimam spluzene ceste pa mam posebej zimsko kolo
<sterna> aja no pa
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/spring-canoeing.jpg
<sterna> poplave mamo :)
<anny> otroci uživajo! :)
<sterna> kr ja
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/we-need-a-canoe.jpg
<anny> ni boljšega kot fejst globoka in umazana luža!
<sterna> en stari se je ful zdrl na dekle
<sterna> da kako lahko otrokom pusti skakat po blatu in luzah
<sterna> je rekla da s tezkim srcem, ampak da mora, zarad krepitve imunskega sistema
<anny> ojej :))))
<anny> otroci morajo požret kakšno kilco zemlje in peska...tako za zdravje :)
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> sej zdej majo norice
<anny> bogi
<anny> imate kaj za mazati?
<sterna> mamo
<sterna> hladilno mazilo :)
<sterna> ziva sploh ni dobila izpuscaja pa vrocine
<sterna> zgleda bo mocna zenska
<anny> aciklovir
<anny> če se praskajo, pa rokavice nataknit
<sterna> ne srbi jih neki ful
<sterna> mislm ne praskata se
<anny> super
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Re: Iščem program za iskanje multicast-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39977/#p39977
<sterna> ok nasu sem
<sterna> cekinov grad.
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> ene 90 sekundn sprint s kongresca
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/625454_10200204476729138_1399905779_n.jpg
<sasa84> lol sterna :)
<sasa84> kaj se boš obleku?
<sterna> the usual
<sterna> trenirko.
<sterna> it's not like i have anything else
<sasa84> pa morš kej bit mal cartoon ...
<sasa84> razn če maš črno pa kej belga... pol bi bil lohk silvester al pa un dihurčk :D
<sterna> hm
<sterna> dunno
<sterna> ce bi mel polcilinder bi loh bil bojan
<sasa84> mhm...pa kanglco
<CrazyLemon> če imaš trenirko s črtami pa si lahk tudi http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1357487360/tt0096543?ref_=tt_ov_i :D
<Seniorita> Pictures & Photos from Beetlejuice - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngutLeG4WrQ        epic :)
<Seniorita> Bubimir - the really odd couple - YouTube
<Sky[x]> sterna: ene 8 baf sektorjev mam
<Sky[x]> kolk casa bo se zdrzov priblizno disk ? :)
<sterna> Sky[x]: ne mors vedet
<sterna> smartctl -a
<sterna> pa bos vidu
<Sky[x]> a je na osx ksn drug ukaz ?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Alienware Joins the Ubuntu OEM Family  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/o6PExFmgdik/alienware-joins-the-ubuntu-oem-family
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ne vem
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: lol, tam maš disks app ap s.m.a.r.t gumb
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<Sky[x]> samsung 840 250gb bom pomoje kupu
<CrazyLemon> a nisi reku do 150€ ? :D
<Sky[x]> ja ampak dobr 20eur vec
<Sky[x]> da mas 250 ni panike :)
<CrazyLemon> no zihr se najde še bolši ssd če daš še kakšnih 20€ več :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_6018_evssdsam018_ssd_256gb_2_5__sata3_mlc_7mm
<Seniorita> SSD 256GB 2.5" SATA3 MLC 7mm, Samsung 840 PRO najni�ja cena na EnaA.com
<Sky[x]> sem ga gledov ja
<Sky[x]> ta ma MLC un pa TLC
<Sky[x]> tega bom vrjetn
<Sky[x]> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_6018_et46ce9j668z_samsung_250gb_840_basic_ssd_sata3
<Seniorita> Samsung 250GB 840 Basic SSD SATA3 2.5" disk najni�ja cena na EnaA.com
<CrazyLemon> v vsakem primeru je win win :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> PROja ne rabm res
<Sky[x]> pa kriptiranje ima
<Sky[x]> to mi je usec :)
<Sky[x]> jeba je sam ker m samo 1000 zapisov na cip
<Sky[x]> in morm pazt da ga amx 200GB zafilam
<Sky[x]> ce ne ga bom hitr skuru :)
<CrazyLemon> With perfect wear-leveling and write amplification of 1x, you would get 256,000GiB (that's ~275TB) of writes out of a 250GB Samsung 840 with TLC NAND and 1,000 P/E cycles.
<CrazyLemon> ful ga boš hitro skuru :)
<CrazyLemon> In the real world NAND writes will be bigger than host writes but even with a write amplification factor of 10x, you will only end up writing 36,500GiB each year and exhausting ~143 P/E cycles out of the available 1,000. In other words, it would take roughly seven years for you to wear out the NAND.
<Sky[x]> ja sam ostali majo po 3-5k ciklov
<Sky[x]> ta jih ma pa sam 1k
<CrazyLemon> point je.. ne boš nikoli toliko podatkov zapisal
<Sky[x]> sje lepo pise rabis vsaj 20% met free placa
<Sky[x]> in ze mam 200gb zasedenga ves cas je glih prov
<Sky[x]> ce*
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: a to boš dal v maca?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: jp
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: a bo ok ?
<dz0ny> nvm, mislim da je osx najbolj optimiziran os glede ssd
<dz0ny> out of the box
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> ql
<Sky[x]> pomoje da KIT verzije ne rabim
<Sky[x]> itak sam disk zamenjam, kabli ostanejo isti
<dz0ny> itak brez apple kabla ne dela, ma tud kabl deviceid
<dz0ny> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ceprov kit je ql k ga lohk kr zunej lepo prklops hehe
<Sky[x]> sem prejle demo video pogledov na uradni samsungovi strani
<Sky[x]> 150eur me pride na amazonu
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/102988126414371172909/102988126414371172909/posts
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija - Google+
<CrazyLemon> a se kle vidi ta velika slika
<CrazyLemon> al tamala
<zdobersek> definirej veliko in malo sliko
<zdobersek> pa zakaj se vedno promoviramo peceta?
<CrazyLemon> velika 480x270
<CrazyLemon> mala 250xsmth
<CrazyLemon> kerega peceta promovira kdo
<zdobersek> kaj tocno gledamo, ubuntu znak z lipiinim listom?
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je logo
<CrazyLemon> mene zanima slika za logotom
<zdobersek> 480x270
<zdobersek> tale: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-9SMasK2uvlk/UWCHLnj80oI/AAAAAAAAAS0/8eprD0T0Hhw/s1000-fcrop64=1,00000000ffffffff/testing1.png
<CrazyLemon> testin1 sounds correct
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne preveč estetsko INFO     2013-04-06 22:30:45,743 [26775:MainThread] mopidy.main
<dz0ny> Starting Mopidy frontends
<CrazyLemon> testing1*
<dz0ny> grrr
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja
<CrazyLemon> original se lepo vidi
<CrazyLemon> sam k je na profilni
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/280F
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 22:41:39 | ScreenCloud
<CrazyLemon> pa je preveč pixelated
<zdobersek> svg maybe?
<dz0ny> a kej pravjo širina vs višina kok mora bit
<CrazyLemon> 480x270
<CrazyLemon> oni pa naredijo nato profilno 925x550
<zdobersek> makes sense!
<CrazyLemon> 520*
<CrazyLemon> ane :)
<CrazyLemon> sej facebook je same shit.. pač sparajo
<CrazyLemon> z diski
<CrazyLemon> pa bandwidthom
<zdobersek> pa podpirajo svg?
 * dz0ny l4d2 when, when... NEVER EVER
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek highly unlikely
<zdobersek> ~ maybe
<dz0ny> ahh http://steamcommunity.com/app/550/discussions/0/864958088411467918/#p3
<Seniorita> Linux Version? :: Left 4 Dead 2 General Discussions
<dz0ny> dota 2 before l4d2
<dz0ny> wtf is dota2
<dz0ny> krneki
<CrazyLemon> Pri nalaganju je prišlo do napake.
<CrazyLemon> Naložite datoteko JPG, GIF ali PNG in poskusite ponovno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> GIF!
<dz0ny> You know the GIF http://i.imgur.com/vESj1.gif
<zdobersek> soft G or hard G?
<CrazyLemon> soft đi
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/9zLwQ.gif
<zdobersek> ???
<dz0ny> < zdobersek > soft G or hard G? ????
<zdobersek> ne slisim, kaj pravi Arnold
<zdobersek> ker ipak je to GIF
#ubuntu-si 2013-04-07
<Sky[x]> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/ubuntu-1304-raring-ringtail-final-beta.html
<Tadej_> ppl se je kdo od vas kdaj ukvarjal s kako iEi micro plato
<Tadej_> te k majo samo molex za napajanje
<Tadej_> kako tako zadevo startas?
<dz0ny> read the docs, predvidevam da z impulzom tako kot na atx plati
<Tadej_> https://www.google.si/search?q=gtw18&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=PEn&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&channel=fflb&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=8TphUYCcNILZPcC2gNgE&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1760&bih=832#hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=UEn&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB%3Aofficial&channel=fflb&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=wafer-lx&oq=wafer-lx&gs_l=img.3..0i24.24328.28285.0.28780.8.8.0.0.0.0.129.666.7j1.8.0...0.0...1c.1.8.img.MrZ2-gn4t9U&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.44770
<Tadej_> 516,d.ZWU&fp=22361fb5609eb40&biw=1760&bih=832&imgrc=q4Xo2gzqpMnqfM%3A%3BCT-pCgzX9ONZAM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.tuskembedded.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2012%252F12%252FWAFER-LX.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.tuskembedded.com%252Fcpu-module%252Fwafer-lx%252F%3B1901%3B1481
<Tadej_> to je to
<CrazyLemon> ne to ni to
<Tadej_> sam skozi kaj pa gre impulz ce je povezan samo z enim molex konektorjem
<Tadej_> tole mam
<Tadej_> WAFER-LX
<Tadej_> pa bi rad en mini server za fotra naredu
 * dz0ny my terminal just farted
<dz0ny> tadej ti imas atx napajalnik a ne ? :)
<Tadej> mhm
<dz0ny> no tist impul starta napajalnik
<dz0ny> ne plato
<dz0ny> !g atx as power supply
<dz0ny> lol to ma 500mhz
<dz0ny> kaksen ruter bi bilo to lahko
<dz0ny> za nas se ze mal bojim
<CrazyLemon> pof.... burja
<zdobersek> daj mi jurja!
<CrazyLemon> or rhyme skillz are week..very week
<sterna> totally month.
<sterna> fortnight.
<CrazyLemon> lol..or.. your*
<zdobersek> tell me more
<zdobersek> later ... aligator
<CrazyLemon> da te burja
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> :)
<anny> pesniško razpoloženje tukaj
<sterna> mhm, "week rhyme skillz"
<CrazyLemon> lol
 * CrazyLemon did not notice that
<sterna> si en tedn rabu da si posteku :)
 * CrazyLemon preveč  zmatran :)
<sterna> jsm tut kr
<sterna> vceri sm bil baje drugi na alleycatu
<sterna> dons pa se http://theclassicsexperience.tumblr.com/post/47049266853/ride-4-ljubis-kranjaix
<CrazyLemon> ti nisi mel težav z burjo ..js pa zadnje 3 urce pa nonstop burja v prsa..pa sunki burje.. sux big time
<sterna> tle je normaln vzhodnik
<anny> sterna, tle je kar primerna burja...primorci bi rekli sapca, a za ljubljančane je burja
<anny> pa Å¡e potres smo imeli
<anny> zdaj če vse sešteješ skupaj je še vedno pod nulo :)
<sterna> js ga nism cutu k sm bil lih na bajku
<anny> tudi jaz
<anny> na bajku
<sterna> sm pa mel kr hud 5cm kos jeklene zajle skoz gumo
<anny> zjutraj se je en na cankarjevi usajala
<sterna> lih skoz medvode smo sli po klancu dol
<sterna> po glavni cesti
<sterna> k mi je pocl
<anny> po pločniku voz, kura! pa 3, 5 metra placa od njega
<sterna> a?
<anny> ops, sterna! ste Å¡li po glavni cesti....ti ti
<sterna> a to se je pesec vsajal?
<anny> ja
<sterna> ja, za kolesarje itak ne veljajo predpisi tko da
<sterna> tisti znaki so bolj za okras
<anny> pr joe penasu, veš kolk je tam placa
<sterna> vem ja
<sterna> js bi se zaletu vanjga.
<sterna> vanjo.
<anny> nslednjič mu bom z gumo naredila štempelja na zakmašnih hlačah
<sterna> ne, sej se ne bi
<anny> tip je bil
<sterna> ampak jezik pa bi pokazu.
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<anny> vi ste šli po glavni cesti ali tam čez medno?
<sterna> po glavni cesti
<anny> ops
<anny> prepovedano
<sterna> pol smo zavil v medno sicer
<sterna> ja sej je od kranja do zacetka celovske prepovedan
<sterna> mors cez stanezice pa tam zadej
<anny> ja
<sterna> kva so ze
<sterna> goricaner
<sterna> goricane
<sterna> ampak se nam je mudil
<sterna> js mam bolne otroke doma
<sterna> uceri nism pocakal na podelitev nagrad
<CrazyLemon> anny ni prepovedano..če si član KZS ti je dovoljeno vozit po glavnih cestah.. za treninge etc.. tko da če te kdo praša sam poveš da si član KZS in da ti je izkaznica doma :)
<sterna> baje sm dobil kapo k jo je organizatorka sama nardila
<anny> jajaja!
<sterna> CrazyLemon: spremljevalno vozilo rabis
<anny> zadnjič so mi škifi težili, da nimam luči prižane
<sterna> pise v zakonu
<sterna> js mam zdej 2x1000lm
<sterna> bl svetlo svetim k avtomobili
<anny> no, Krejzi, nič ne bo!
<anny> haha
<sterna> ja res
<sterna> cak ti pokazem kako ena zgleda
<CrazyLemon> sterna ne rabiš :)
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAYOZc-mSes
<CrazyLemon> Novela zakona o varnosti cestnega prometa, ki je začela veljati 30. aprila 2008, na novo ureja treninge kolesarjev, ki zaradi specifičnosti kolesarskega športa ne morejo trenirati in hkrati upoštevati vseh pravil, ki sicer veljajo za kolesarje. Kolesarje, ki imajo licenco Kolesarske zveze Slovenije, zakon omogoča vožnjo v skupini, ki jo morajo sestavljati najmanj štirje kolesarji: Več o tej novosti na spletni strani Mi
<CrazyLemon> nistrstva za promet.
<anny> tebe bodo pa dobili, ker nimaš "kratkih" luči
<sterna> tkole
<sterna> sej mam kratke
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> premaknes lucko da sveti mal bl dol
<sterna> pa je
<anny> haha
<anny> povej tistim, ki jim na klancu svetiš v spalnico
<sterna> o ja
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> v ene 300m oddaljen blok sm posvetu ponoc
<sterna> pa so se kr luci zacele przigat
<anny> sej pravim...nekaj boš moral ukrenit
<sterna> sej nimam v luft obrnjene lucke
<sterna> evo tko zgleda pol
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96SKAys6IDg
<anny> težko je ocenit iz videa
<sterna> ja vidm da se bl nc ne vid k je un center spot tolk bright
<sterna> najmocnejse luci v avtu majo okol 3500 lumnov
<sterna> js mam pa zdej 2000 lumnov
<anny> koliko pa na biciklu
<sterna> mal vec k povprecn avto
<sterna> je pa fino k lahko ponoc vozs in zlo dobr vids cesto tut pr veliki hitrosti
<anny> pri meni pa nič ne piše
<sterna> ene 3 ure zdrzijo baterije
<sterna> pozim
<anny> 15 lux
<anny> haha!
<sterna> na full power
<sterna> ja no ene 50x tolk
<anny> dobr, možje v modrem bodo zadovoljni
<anny> itak se ne vozim po temi
<sterna> ej to ma pa dealextreme
<sterna> ti jih toplo priporocam
<anny> sem kar pri hoferju nabavila
<sterna> http://dx.com/p/2-led-3-mode-white-red-light-fog-bicycle-lights-black-pair-2-cr2032-51737
<anny> z DEX se predolgo čaka
<sterna> takale je
<sterna> sam okol poljubne stange namotas
<CrazyLemon> anny a ponoči nisi mela luči ?
<sterna> pa zdrzi ene 30 ur pr mezikanju
<sterna> odporne so na zlo velik vode
<sterna> ponoc se jih super vidi
<sterna> pa cist lahke so
<anny> imam luč, vendar je kabel staknjen, ker je stara 20 let
<anny> zadnja gori prva ne
<sterna> pa pac ko gres v trgovino jih lahko potegnes dol pa das v zep
<anny> zdaj moram pa zamenjat z novimi, pa sem kar lenčina...
<sterna> kupi take z dx
<sterna> js sm jih za celo razsirjeno druzino
<anny> sem že kupila
<anny> itak bo treba čez čas spet, ker jih bo kdo spulil
<sterna> no te so tok enostavne za namontirat, da jih lahko s sabo vzames
<sterna> ker res sam gumico okol zavijes in je to to
<anny> sterna, bom kar te z DE naročila pa upajmo, da ne bodo hodile do novega leta
<anny> ma, to pozabim
<sterna> ene 3 tedne hodjo pr men
<anny> ker 10x na dan parkiram in odklepam
<sterna> no tut dost neopazne so
<sterna> tko da ce das nekam tko k niso na zlo ocitnem mestu
<sterna> dvomim da bo kdo pobral dol
<anny> hvala za idejo!
<sterna> also bitcoin je 123 ojro
<sterna> hehe
<anny> kuga?
<anny> aha, menjalni tečaj
<anny> govori slovensko, človek! :)))
<sterna> hm, ne vem ce se znam
<sterna> en bitkojn stane 123 evrov.
<sterna> al se bitkonj prov napise
<anny> hehe...zdaj pa povej, koliko jih imaš ti
<CrazyLemon> enobitni konj stane 123€ :)
<anny> bit kovanec
<anny> ali bitni kovanec?
<CrazyLemon> 1.
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni kovanec v bitih! potem je 2.
<anny> eee....pomoč?
<anny> mislim, da je 2,
<CrazyLemon> sj vseen kako mu praviš...point je da je overrated :)
<sterna> 220 jih mam
<sterna> in pocasi raste
<anny> lepa cifra
<sterna> tut ko bo cena nenadoma padla na 2 evra
<sterna> jih bom se vedno mel 220 :)
<anny> edina možnost je, da monetarne zverine za
<anny> posežejo vmes
<anny> jih že srbi, ker nimajo regulative ne pregleda
<sterna> ja sam ne morjo
<sterna> k je design tak da je matematicno nemogoce sledit
<sterna> nc, grem pamze pazt, zdej je gospa na vrsti za sport
<sterna> bbl
<anny> človeški faktor je najšibkejši člen
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MtBeRbr8xLU
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: seniorita is gone
<dz0ny> kaksen opis...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja..but you can trust me
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti si dost v LJ..če te zanima "Zanima me, če bi imel kdo željo sodelovati pri Ubuntu "termini" za vprašanja / pomoč v Kiberpipi. " lahk urha pingaš :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, če bi se znašu — v rl ne more nič s screencloud-om :)
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: auch
<dz0ny> lejte kaj je povzročil potres https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=%23SloveniaWantsBieber
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny začni nov #sloveniahatesbieber
<zdobersek> #sloveniawantsbieber ... to destroy him
<CrazyLemon> naah..thats north korea :D
<zdobersek> #KJUwantsbieber
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam zate http://24.media.tumblr.com/1aa13e17db0a697b09cf18969e37025e/tumblr_mkwab1QMWy1s1w3tyo1_250.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol weirdo :D
<CrazyLemon> na..zdj pa moram na wc.. thanks a lot dz0ny
<dz0ny> and he calls me wierdo
<zdobersek> tale pupa bi mela epski monobrow
<sterna> hm bieber
<sterna> nekak mam upanje da bi ga na sengenski meji zavrnil zarad sanitarnih razlogov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gangster squad
<dz0ny> North Korea warns (again) embassies to evacuate before April 10th http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/772938.shtml#.UWHKT-RdWP9
<CrazyLemon> prvih 10min zgleda kr kul
<CrazyLemon> gangster squad je res dobr film..priporocam
<sterna> dobr?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> ekšn :)
<sterna> po kaksnih kriterijih?
<sterna> ja sej zato me skrbi
<sterna> dobrih akcijskih filmov je malo.
<CrazyLemon> res je
<sterna> lahko kej bl podrobno razlozis kaj je dobr? :)
<CrazyLemon> d ekšn.. že lep čas ni bilo nobenga akcijskega filma
<CrazyLemon> ta je mafija ekšn in je dobr
<sterna> aha no ja
<marko-_-> jo
<marko-_-> ej a kdo ve zakaj mi včasih youtube ful šteka? Ponavadi zvečer. Ne vem360p ne predvaja normalno niti 240p ne. Ful ne loada normalno kot čez dan. Na speedtestu sem preveril pa mam ping 23 pa downloada 10 kot bi moralo bit
<marko-_-> to opažam zadnja 2 tedna da se dogaja
<marko-_-> ne vem kako bi preveril kje je napaka
<dz0ny> klikneš z desno na youtube in imaš tam speed test
<dz0ny> lahko da ponudnik dostopa kaj omejuje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bom pogledal
<marko-_-> aja hvala
<marko-_-> Your average video speed at this location from Mar 6, 2013 to Mar 25, 2013 was 6.96 Mbps.
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> lol
<dz0ny> tud lep graf ti pokažejo :)
<marko-_-> jah ne vem. Zgleda da ne morem nikakor ugotovit kako je real time. Tam sicer ponuja video in govori da naj gledam pod streaming http sam nikjer ne najdem tega
<marko-_-> jaz rabim za zdaj, da vidim kaj zdaj moti
<dz0ny> marko-_-: http://screencloud.net/v/rPv2, pokaži podatke o trenutnem video psonetku klikni
<dz0ny> posnetku*
<marko-_-> čudno
<marko-_-> zdaj 720p takoj predvaja
<marko-_-> ne vem neke motnje so to zgleda nekje, ne pri meni in verjetno ne pri youtubu
<marko-_-> ki se dogajajo zvečer
<marko-_-> lahko to kak prijavim? :D Eh brez veze
<dz0ny> kaj pa maš? siol
<marko-_-> telemach
<marko-_-> sem precej zadovoljen
<marko-_-> prvi ISP ki se drži hitrosti
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a teb so zrihtal drop packete
<marko-_-> pinga nimam visokega dw/up je vedno nadfer (vedno 1.1 recimo je pa 1.0 paket)
<marko-_-> pri vseh ostalih je padalo, kurčevi amis je iz 10 znižal na 6 celo ker sem govoril da ne downloada normalno pa sploh niso povedali in vseeno računali
<marko-_-> watafak
<marko-_-> res so popravili da je bil download normalen in brez motenj ampak vseeno
<dz0ny> lol at amis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. Å¡e vedno je http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687659/
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri tem kateri ISP se drži hitrosti
<CrazyLemon> Downstream Line Rate	 4862 kbps
<CrazyLemon> plačam pa 4mbps :)
<marko-_-> joj pri the izračunih sem vedno slab :D
<marko-_-> koliko bi to morali bit kb/s?
<CrazyLemon> 4096
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> telemach maš?
<CrazyLemon> siol
<marko-_-> eh
<dz0ny> hihi, moj kableski modem SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
<dz0ny> a lot of them
<dz0ny> kabelski*
<dz0ny> to zgleda tako da za par sekund vse obnemi če radio poslušam
<marko-_-> kaj seniorite ni več?
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> noč
<dz0ny> ne na dopust je Å¡la :)
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2014-03-31
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Budgie Desktop Brings Chrome OS Style Experience to Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gPO5Go8AvJ4/budgie-desktop-chrome-os-like
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu To Make Amazon Product Results ‘Opt-In’ In Unity  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/e_DuzGsqIfo/ubuntu-make-amazon-product-results-opt-unity
<napsy> dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Težave z kernel 3.2.0-61  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41571/#p41571
<dz0ny> dan
<slax0r> dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro o/
<slax0r> je ze mimo...
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> nope!
<slax0r> dude, it's 9:30 -.-
<CrazyLemon> na kanarskih se sedaj zihr sončni vzhod
<CrazyLemon> je*
<slax0r> fine
<dz0ny> jutro (UGT)
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> jutro (PDT)
<zdobersek> early birds run the worlds (12:42:35 AM) zdobersek: jutro (PDT)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 12 am ni jutro!
<zdobersek> well don't be jelly
<idioterna> sm su cez worle u office
<zdobersek> whuat
<idioterna> je prima sonck
<idioterna> worle
<idioterna> https://maps.google.com/?q=orle,ljubljana
<Seniorita> orle,ljubljana - Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> pa nisi iz horice da govoriš worle
<idioterna> ne ma z vipave
<zdobersek> pwol pa cez hworjwouwl pa bwarje damow
<slax0r> a mas tus na firmi?
<idioterna> huh?
<zdobersek> IMO so bolj Mercator tip podjetja
<idioterna> a ga kdo nima?
<idioterna> tus je pa res osnovna stvar, tko k skret al pa zmrzovalnik
<zdobersek> al pa steker
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bi imel postavo Rebeke Dremelj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek v trenutku!
<zdobersek> ja ne, ne gre to tko
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ne
<zdobersek> blood & sweat & tears
<zdobersek> pa prides do tja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bananas
<CrazyLemon> coke & speed pa si na istem
<slax0r> nevem zakaj bi v pisarnah bil tus osnovna stvar :)
<idioterna> ja a pol k se dol das u pisarni kr cel dan smrdis po muci al kaj
<slax0r> heh
<slax0r> sausage fest ;)
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ja pol je pa res dost useen ce smrdis :)
<slax0r> saj ne, nism tok extremista da bi vsak dan kolesaru 200+km :)
<zdobersek> ohjej
<zdobersek> pol itak nimas cas za tus
<idioterna> mislm da mam mn k 20 dons
<Matthai> hoj... na Supervizorju smo objavili tudi dumpe VSEH transakcij: http://supervizor.kpk-rs.si/podatki/
<Seniorita> Supervizor
<Matthai> Opis podatkov: https://www.kpk-rs.si/upload/datoteke/Opis_kopije_podatkov_Supervizor.pdf
<Matthai> downloadz wellcome
<idioterna> evo 19km je blo
<idioterna> od doma cez orle v office
<sasa84> slax0r, om nom nom! :D
<slax0r> 200km mislim je v obe smeri
<yang> slax0r: sej ne rabis bit extremist, lahko si samo brez avta, to zadostuje
<slax0r> po ac, po regionalki bi blo vec :)
<slax0r> yang: mja...
<slax0r> verjetno bi kar laptop domov vzel
<yang> slax0r: recimo po aziji se cele familje vozjo na mopedih, k so avti se malo predragi
<yang> take vratolomne voznje kot jih tam vidis, bi pri nas samo se v cirkusih videl
<idioterna> ah pa ja
<idioterna> na celovski vids vsak dan take
<yang> moski je ponavadi voznik, zadaj je njegov otrok npr. 10 let star, cisto zadaj pa zena na posrek sedi z dojenckom v narocju
<yang> mah kje idioterna
<yang> kdaj si ti vidu da bi se stirje pelal na mopedu po lj
<idioterna> v petek pred konzorcijem
<idioterna> no, na skuterju so bli
<napsy> heh
<yang> v svico se bo treba naturalizirat http://www.spiritscienceandmetaphysics.com/swiss-to-pay-basic-income-2500-francs-per-month-to-every-adult/
<Seniorita> Swiss To Pay Basic Income 2,500 Francs Per Month To Every Adult | Spirit Science and Metaphysics
<Seniorita> »Switzerland may start paying every adult (whether they work or not) a salary of over $2000 per month, based on the idea that their citizens will have more time to devote to things they are intrinsically interested in, instead of spending the majority of their time worrying about how they are going«
<napsy> what could possibly go wrong
<idioterna> yang: js nocm v svico k mi je z zakonom prepovedano zgradit minaret
<dz0ny> bu but you get free guns
<dz0ny> guns for everone
<dz0ny> everyone*
<yang> ja vsi majo orozje, pa 10x manj umorove je kot v zda
<idioterna> ja ampak js hocm met pravico zgradit minaret
<idioterna> nocm sicer zgradit minareta k ga ne rabm
<idioterna> ampak da ne bi mel pravice do tega se mi zdi pa absurdno
<yang> idioterna: saj ga lahko prostovoljno zacnes graditi v ljubljani...
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne js nocm gradit minareta
<idioterna> js hocm sam met pravico zgradit minaret
<yang> mislim da je v svici samo neka omejitev na visino, torej nekako moseje brez minareta
<yang> verjetno je prevec odmeval kaj pa vem
<idioterna> vseen mi je
<idioterna> ce mas cerkev mas lahko poljubno visok stolp
<idioterna> ce mas dzamijo pa ne
<yang> ni dzamija ampak moseja
<idioterna> to je diskriminacija
<idioterna> whatever
<yang> pejt ti se pritozit v savdsko arabijo da bi rad tam zdradil v meki katolisko cerkev
<slax0r> yang: na sreco? nismo v aziji
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi to hotu?
<idioterna> yang: to bi moral ti, ker se ti vozis na njihovo nafto
<yang> Sej moseje so lepe, jst sem bil v tejle http://jp.si/Turcija2.jpg
<yang> Tkole te pa Koran varuje v rentacaru http://jp.si/Turcija1.jpg
<napsy> aja
<napsy> je ko totem
<napsy> nism vedu za to prakso
<yang> ja prblizn tko kot dobis biblijo v predalih od Mariott hotelov
<CrazyLemon> ampak tista biblija je tam da ko končaš s prostitutko da prosiš boga da ti odpusti grehe
<yang> ;)
<yang> Ljudje si vse zivo vesijo okoli vzvratnega ogledala v avtu od krizev, do korana in CDjev, ki "naj bi" odbijali radarske zarke :)
<dz0ny> lol http://drp.io/geLz
<Seniorita> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Seniorita> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<yang> v bistvu ti pa vse skupaj zastira pogled
<yang> kva pa je ta naprava ? kot nek postni nabiralnik izgleda
<slax0r> js mam okrog spegla en prazen nic
<yang> jst mam sam vinjeto za speglom, tam se mi zdi je se najmanj moteca
<yang> bolje kot v drugih kotih na vetrobranskem steklu
<slax0r> to mam tut js tam
<yang> vsec so mi uni k majo gor na vetrobranskem steklu vinjete od 2008 leta do letos
<slax0r> meni je najbolj smesno k eni majo celo smetisce naveseno okrog
<slax0r> od nekih plisastih kock
<slax0r> do medvedov, trollov
<slax0r> cdjev
<slax0r> obeskov za kljuce
<slax0r> tolk da nima se gat gor obesenih
<slax0r> se prav cudim kako jim spegli ne odpadejo
<slax0r> pa seveda cela zanja polica polna plisastih zivali, sam kaksna 10x10cm luknja, da "vidis" kaj nazaj
<slax0r> zadnja*
<idioterna> to je za sreco
<idioterna> k jo rabs ce nc vn ne vids iz avta
<yang> haha ja
<yang> Baby on board, pa en kup igrac zadaj
<slax0r> te so mi pa se najbolj smesne...
<slax0r> mel sm to naleplen gor tocno 2 tedna
<slax0r> k tak ne pomaga, ce je idiot za teboj, se ti bo nabil gor pa ce mas to nalepko gor al ne
<yang> kje mas pa cas gledat njegove nalepke ko vozis :)
<slax0r> posebaj k si pijan, k trezn itak ne upas med te norce na cesto :)
<yang> heh klicem v eno gostilno, pa pravi gospa "to ni stevilka od gostilne vec", kr zajeban ce ti telekom dodeli tako stevilko k je ze bila v upporabi
<slax0r> heh, nice :)
<yang> verjetno dobi veliko klicev
<idioterna> mogoce se je pa samo preselila v prostore kjer je prej bla gostilna
<yang> nene, gostilna se obratuje, smo bli zadnjic tam, samo nima spletne strani oz. nobenega kontakta
<slax0r> saj lahko zaprosi za menjavo stevilke
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzoaxPMTvkQ
<Seniorita> Muž v kuchyni 3 - Man in the kitchen 3 - YouTube
<sasa84> zdobersek, juhuuuuuu o/
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<sasa84> dz0ny, juhu :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofetkava?
<zdobersek> sasa84: vedno
<LorD_DDooM> What a beautiful day ... for science!
<zdobersek> ... and a bike ride
<LorD_DDooM> wub wub work work dabu
<LorD_DDooM> Samo bi res mojo pocestnico lahko pofural danes.
<sasa84> pocestnico :D
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a študiraš dns? :D
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: delam...za študij bo še čas ... enkrat :P
<slax0r> js tut tak pravim
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> haha :)
<sasa84> jst bi tud mogla kej pisat...k me bo mentor obglavu drgač :\
<zdobersek> your cappa will be detated!
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> save me zdobersek, save me!
 * sasa84 se teče stisnt k zdobersek 
<zdobersek> .yt the office decapitation
<jablana> Great Quote From The Office-Decapitation (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJC8OhfEuSw ♥69 ▶23,247
<sasa84> O_o
<slax0r> you just spit in my face
<sasa84> pf :P
<yang> sasa84: As-salamu alaykum
<CrazyLemon> matr..zdaj bi pa salamo jedu
<CrazyLemon> ogrsko
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> jaz grem na bosanske cevape
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @31.03.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 45%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:45:19, Kulminacija: 13:07:17, Sončni zahod: 19:29:14
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 43min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<LorD_DDooM> ne morem, ogrska verjetno ni hallal
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcU4t6zRAKg
<Seniorita> Front Fell Off - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Front Fell Off«
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zakaj ne bi bila hallal ? mislim ne trdim da je ampak ne trdim da ni :D
<yang> ogrska salama je originalno iz italije, unga ko je izdal recept so cez most vrgl
<CrazyLemon> yang ti verjetno misliš na milansko :D
<yang> isto je z dunajskim zrezkom, v italiji mu pravijo milanski zrezek
<yang> in  je originalno iz italije
<CrazyLemon> !g hungarian pick
<Seniorita> Pick Szeged - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pick_Szeged
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: verjetno zato ker je iz svinjine...
<LorD_DDooM> a, saj si pogooglal
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, halal pmen tud to, da je žival pravilno zaklana :D
<sasa84> kot npr. košer, da ne sme bit mleko (tetra pack) zravn mesa v hladilniku :P
<idioterna> pravilno = barbarsko
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: vem... ampak kakorkol obrneš (zakolješ) pujsa, le-ta ne more biti halal...
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, v islamu res težko... tud če umre zarad tvojga božanja :P
<sasa84> a sm jst to mal čudno napisala?
<sasa84> pač božanje kt božanje
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> dirty mind
<LorD_DDooM> Saj muslimani imajo še relativno preprosta pravila... židje pa komplicirajo v nulo
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim, niti slonov ne smejo jest
<idioterna> cim religijo zafuzlas okol cesarkol rata grozn
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBP6w4y_glU
<Seniorita> Shemini: The Kosher Animal Song - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Oh yes, it's a bluegrass song about kosher animals! NOTE to short attention spans: DON'T STOP BEFORE YOU GET TO THE SECOND PART AT 1:50!! This is Episode 26 ...«
<sasa84> pa začni na 1:50
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<LorD_DDooM> To je tko kot prohibicija, je enostavneje povedat kaj se lahko jé, namesto naštevat česa se ne sme :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..js sm mislu da je halal samo način zakola :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma zakol in nato ravnanje z živaljo po zakolu
<idioterna> bou
<idioterna> men je sam vazn da je dobr za jest
<CrazyLemon> true that
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ugani :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hahahaha!
<CrazyLemon> you bricked it didnt you
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> e900 bricked, unbricked, bricked (now)
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> bom ostal js pri shibbyju
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> da se z srial console pobrisat pa tftp nalozit
<dz0ny> but
<dz0ny> se men je blo vroce
<CrazyLemon> :))
<idioterna> joj ej
<dz0ny> idioterna: i know typos, rad bi mel brain interface ze kmal :>
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://www.worldbackupday.com/en/
<Seniorita> Home | World Backup Day — March 31st
<Seniorita> »Don't be an April Fool. Backup your files and check your restores on March 31st.«
<sasa84> ja dz0ny ... :P
<dz0ny> a si ze nabavla nov pc :>?
<CrazyLemon> beno je šel 10min nazaj preverit zakaj mi na tvju povsod piše 'neznana oddaja' in še zdaj ga ni :D
<dz0ny> siol problems?
<CrazyLemon> sam spored neki heca
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kaj je trenutno in kaj bo čez dan :)
<dz0ny> tv guide?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> the paper one
<dz0ny> mroas se mal podpirat tiskarje
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je beno zaspal
<napsy> ve kdo kok bi preprical vim da nj pozene spell check sam za C komentarje?
<slax0r> z cem pa drugace cekiras spellcheck?
<napsy> spell
<slax0r> bash command?
<napsy> program
<napsy> je pa CLI, ja
<slax0r> :! spell
<slax0r> % za current file
<napsy> nocem cel fajl
<napsy> sam komentarje
<slax0r> aja, sm mislu da z spell checkiras sam komentarje
<napsy> aja to pa ne
<napsy> hm mogoc pa ma celo spell kake flage
<slax0r> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8775440/is-there-any-vim-plugin-that-could-restrict-spell-check-only-in-comment-in-c-sou
<Seniorita> Is there any vim plugin that could restrict spell check only in comment in c source code file? - Stack Overflow
<slax0r> syntax fajle mores updejtat
<slax0r> kolk ti je to uporabno, ne vem
<napsy> skoda, sm pricakoval da obstaja kak plugin
<napsy> mam enga sodelavca ki ne zna anglescine
<slax0r> say no more :)
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija
<CrazyLemon> kako pa tak postane sploh sodelavec
<idioterna> he's probably very good at giving head
<napsy> no sj kodirat se kokr tolk zna, sam imenovanje funkcij pa komentarji
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lol :)
<slax0r> sicer ne vem ce dela na C
<slax0r> za PHP in JS je dovolj tole:
<slax0r> :set spell spelllang=en_us
<slax0r> in kontrolira samo komentarje
<slax0r> recim, var omagawd = "test"; pusti na mir, // omagawd pa oznac
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny očitno je težava v statičnem IPju in dejstvu da imam router :)
<napsy> uu
<napsy> neki pa dela
<napsy> :set spell
<slax0r> ce hoces da je vedno on echo "set spell spelllang=en_us >> ~/.vimrc
<slax0r> echo "set spell spelllang=en_us" >> ~/.vimrc
<slax0r> zgresu closing "
<napsy> thx
<slax0r> al pac ker language hoces :P
<napsy> englis je gul
<napsy> gut*
<slax0r> drgac mam pa tut js enga sodelavca k mi use metode, lastnosti, razrede in vse pise v nemscini
<slax0r> -.-
<napsy> hah
<napsy> joy
<napsy> MakeDimensionDevisibleby4()
<napsy> moj ma take cvetke
<slax0r> ugh
<napsy> GenerateDeviceImageUnlocked()
<napsy> tak da je vcasih prav fun brat kodo
<slax0r> verjamem :)
<slax0r> js ponavad k sm v guzvi mu zavrnem PR, pa se naj jebe...
<slax0r> sam kaj ko ponavad poslje PRje preden gre domov, jaz pa se tist popoldan morm applyat nov hotfix :)
<napsy> hja, mi pa nimamo PR in kar se pushne pride v repozitorij
<slax0r> js sm pa napekal za PR
<slax0r> izognes se raznim cvetkam in ne merga vsak ki pobrise vse kar misli da ni uporabno
<slax0r> najbolj mam pa alergijo ko vidim commit in v njem 600 spremenjenih vrstic v 20 fajlih
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> "misc changes"
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> al pa "changed stuff", "alot of changes", "changed some crap"
<lynxlynxlynx> "committing last month of work"
<slax0r> to pa moram povedat da se dnevno komita
<slax0r> pa ceprav vcasih samo enkrat
<yang> A ma se kdo tezave pri logiranju na slo tech preko https ?
<dz0ny> yang: ja men prijava sploh ne dela :>
<dz0ny> chrome je obcutljiv na http 303 code :>
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh nimam računa
<CrazyLemon> +1
<lynxlynxlynx> komentarji so večinoma tak poden, da glava peče
<yang> men tut ne dela prijava
<CrazyLemon> the horror
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ne zali idioterne, on je zavzet slotech forumas
<lynxlynxlynx> vem, sej je del problema :P
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: tisti prispevki oz. novice so vecinoma ok
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh od huša
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] eBuyer Taking Pre-Orders for £219 Ubuntu HP Laptop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ELZOQxnvRgY/ebuyer-ubuntu-15-inch-hp-laptop
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bToT32GPSo
<Seniorita> Lone Man Gets Towed For Miles in Kayak By 11 Foot Hammerhead Shark - YouTube
<Seniorita> »WWW.TEAMREBELFISHING.COM https://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-Rebel-Fishing/158965753845 **To use this video in a commercial player or in broadcasts, please e...«
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<CrazyLemon> helikopter ob 9 uri zvečer
<Matthai> RPG izpod postelje! :-)
<dz0ny> ilegalce iscejo
<CrazyLemon> Matthai je že pospravljen :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah
<CrazyLemon> za to imajo stacionarne termalne kamere
<dz0ny> pr nas je problem k jim "komunikacije" ne delajo
<dz0ny> choper je edin nacin :>
<CrazyLemon> evo še en al pa se tist vrača nazaj
<CrazyLemon> jp..nazaj proti notranjski gre
<CrazyLemon> figures
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/zaradi-prevrnjenega-tovornjaka-zaprta-primorska-avtocesta.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: Primorska avtocesta zaradi prevrnjenega tovornjaka več ur zaprta
<Seniorita> »Na primorski avtocesti se je ob počivališču Ravbarkomanda prevrnil tovornjak, na katerem so bili bukovi hlodi. Pri tem je bil lažje poškodovan voznik, tovor pa se je raztresel po cesti, ki je bila zato več ur zaprta.«
<CrazyLemon> zato pa se vozijo s helikopterji
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/forum/46168/gretje_rotorjev_pri_disk_zavorah.html
<Seniorita> Gretje rotorjev pri disk zavorah | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Opis strani ...«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ? a si to ti? :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mhm
<CrazyLemon> zakaj tako.. nenavaden nick zate.. čemu se skrivaš :p
<idioterna> skrivam?
<idioterna> sej mam povsod razlicne nicke
<idioterna> jaakko je tale
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/8AGdKZ_7HXsfnGZpdlfgRe1xEj0.jpg
<idioterna> moj idol!
<idioterna> skoda k je ze umrl
<yang> idioterna: drugic ce ti zmanjka zavor bremzaj z nogami !
<yang> tko smo vcasih bmxe bremzal kot otroci
<idioterna> what do you think i did
<yang> ce gres downhill 60kmh je to malo tezje izvajati
<idioterna> yup
<yang> idioterna: a si ze prebral slovenski horoskop ? http://pastebin.com/rYhRSL5T
<Seniorita> Slovenski horoskop Avto na lizing (21.jan – 18.feb) Rojeni v znaku Avta na - Pastebin.com
<idioterna> yang: no, kaj sm js od tega?
<yang> Ti si pomoje Gojzar
<idioterna> da vidm
<idioterna> wrong in po datumu in po opisu
<yang> haha
<idioterna> noben od teh ne pali
<yang> pac hec je hec
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ampak tut taprav horoskop je hec
<idioterna> mene se noben ni prov razvozlal
<yang> jah
<yang> jst nisem ekspert za horoskope
<yang> ampak mas baje neke finte noter, po planetih pa nekih hisah
<yang> tko da tut ce sta dva v istem znaku, mata razlicno razporeditev
<idioterna> ja, vse je BS :)
<idioterna> ti lahko garantiram
<idioterna> ker znam zracunat
<yang> ej ne bos verjel, neki stereotipi se mi zdi da kar veljajo
<yang> vsaj tko se men zdi
<idioterna> nope
<idioterna> they don't
<idioterna> temu pojavu da se ti tko zdi se rece confirmation bias
<lynxlynxlynx> ker ni stereotip, ampak skupna lastnost
<lynxlynxlynx> en naš fizik redno dela fore na to temo
<lynxlynxlynx> da vseh 12 horoskopov na svoje kupe in potem reče poslušateljem, da vzamejo svojega, preberejo in odgovorijo na anketo
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk se strinjajo s horoskopom, vidijo sebe noter ipd.
<lynxlynxlynx> izkaže se, da je tega več kot pol
<lynxlynxlynx> na koncu pove, da je vsem dal iste liste :D
<idioterna> mhm
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-01
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2158-1: Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2158-1/
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> UGT
<idioterna> moin (ugt)
<zdobersek> ne se salit.
<idioterna> ja po pa lahko noc (ugt)
<napsy> lol, universal greeting time
<napsy> to pa nism vedu
<zdobersek> sasa84: ti nisi sasa84 !
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> zdobersek, a boš čaj za 1. april? :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: posalis se lahko, z zivljenjem  se pa ne igrat
 * sasa84 pristavi za kofe
 * sasa84 ponudi zdobersek kavico
 * zdobersek se zahvali, srkne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/10485/senzacionalno_kosmati_kolesarji_in_kolesarke_so_lahko_hitrejsi_.html
<Seniorita> Senzacionalno: Kosmati kolesarji (in kolesarke) so lahko hitrejši! | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Preden se lotite košnje vaših kocin preverite njihovo dolžino in gostoto. Raziskava Wessenberške tehniške univerze je namreč odkrila, da imajo pravilno poraščeni kolesarji v vetrovniku manjši zračni upor.«
<CrazyLemon> i knew it!
<idioterna> js se nc ne brijem
<idioterna> itak sm tok aero da ze kosmat skor diske zakurm
<CrazyLemon> ja sej lih zato
<CrazyLemon> ker si kosmat si tok aero
<CrazyLemon> obrij se pa ne boš diske kuru
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a nismo zadnč gledal tvojih nogic?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mojih? a nisi rekla da so tvoje?
<sasa84> ne, moje kocine so črne
<idioterna> moje so blond
<idioterna> tko da vcasih zgleda k da jih nimam
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2014/04/made_in_slovenia.aspx
<Seniorita> Kateri pametni telefon bo imel oznako Izdelan v Sloveniji? | Telekomunikacije - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Iz krogov blizu gospodarske diplomacije smo lahko slišali, da se neimenovani velikan telekomunikacij in zabavne elektronike zanima za odpiranje obrata nekje v Sloveniji.«
<zdobersek> ktera kruta prvoaprilska
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. look people..jobs! 'na-ah april fools days suckas'
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Na voljo je vodnik za Ubuntu 14.04!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41572/#p41572
<zdobersek> 'yeah you idiots, Jobs is DEAD'
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<slax0r> om nom nom
<slax0r> pa se res se basem :)
<Sky[x]> dobra je bla cokolada :)
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lK5NVc-gCI
<Seniorita> Edvin Fliser - Dežela Štajerska - YouTube
<sasa84> lol slax0r
<slax0r> kaj lol? :P
<sasa84> nč nč...kofe rabm :D
<zdobersek> me je kdo klical?
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/ui3x6an.png
<slax0r> jp
<slax0r> tko bi zgledal ce bi hollywood to produciral
<zdobersek> durable
<napsy> wtf pa se je to zgodil
<napsy> je prstala na mini?
<napsy> aja eh
<napsy> :)
<napsy> dobra
<dz0ny> rofl Facebook buys Ubuntu producation company Canonical for 3 Billion
<dz0ny> haha
<slax0r> dajte jim ideje dajat ja..
<slax0r> koncno sem se malo sprijaznil z ubuntom :P
<zdobersek> producation?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja typo je da je bolj očitno
<zdobersek> men se zdi bolj k nek merge med product in education
<sasa84> Matthai, si tuki
<sasa84> bi kdo rad delo, ki se tiče LO base? :D
<dz0ny> libre office base?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> sprašuje un tip, k tiska ubuntu priročnike
<slax0r> lo base, a to je kao database?
<sasa84> podatkovne zbirke slax0r :P
<slax0r> sasa84: database je pa? :P
<yang> Matthai: https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/replicant-developers-find-and-close-samsung-galaxy-backdoor
<Seniorita> Replicant developers find and close Samsung Galaxy backdoor — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<sasa84> slax0r, kle slovenmo :P
<slax0r> sasa84: plz don't :P
<sasa84> we do!
<sasa84> a gospa lemon Å¡e ni vstala?
<slax0r> najbolj mi je smesno ko vidim kaksne taksne izraze v nativnem jeziku :)
<slax0r> najbolj pa sovrazim ko je tty v nativnem jeziku
<sasa84> domačen jeziku slax0r :P
<sasa84> domačem*
<sasa84> a majo nemci nevem kter programski jezik res preveden?
<dz0ny> sasa84: on to binary govori
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> ne se zdej pomembno delaz z slovenščino :<
<dz0ny> delat*
<dz0ny> sasa84: men gre tud na živce tist :>
<sasa84> kšne take specifične stvari...verjetno bolš da ostanejo izvirne
<sasa84> ker to so kt nekakšni "termini" za določeno zadevo
<slax0r> ah najbolje ja
<slax0r> da bo se c++ v nemscini al pa bog ne daj v slovenscini
<dz0ny> http://drp.io/geMq
<Seniorita> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Seniorita> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<slax0r> #vkljuci "someheader.h"
<idioterna> dz0ny: s*
<slax0r> uporabi imenski prostor std;
<sasa84> ps: dz0ny, kok maš lep irc :P
<slax0r> javna funkcija blaBla()
<slax0r> -.-
<dz0ny> sasa84: hvala
<sasa84> a jst ga mam lohk tud? :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja
<dz0ny> a ti dam ip?
<dz0ny> sec
<dz0ny> uf
<slax0r> pft!
<slax0r> irssi
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> swašta
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst mam kao tvoj irc :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja
<sasa84> am...
<dz0ny> a ti bi to zares?
<sasa84> men pa nč jasn kaj mam spodi miljon tavžent zavuhkov
<sasa84> zavihkov*
<sasa84> zares kaj?
<dz0ny> alice je to btw
<dz0ny> irc klient
<sasa84> zdj gledam ja
<dz0ny> sam je pa kul k mi gesla ne vidis :>
<idioterna> Tuesday, 01 April 2014, 04:40AM
<idioterna> The fiber provider has advised that the fault has been isolated to a fiber section along a bridge. Splice crews have been engaged to assist with locating the physical damage, and are currently en route to the area. An estimated arrival time is not yet available.
<sasa84> gledam na usealice...ne tebe :P
<idioterna> how i wish this was a joke
<sasa84> dz0ny, alice je zanimiva :)
<CrazyLemon> alice shmalice
<CrazyLemon> miau + xchat ftw
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> xmiau!
<sasa84> miau? :)
<slax0r> irssi ftw!
<slax0r> cli > gui
<sasa84> jst mam xchat... gretico pa zraven :D
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> gui je kul :P
<slax0r> nevar
<sasa84> dej slikco svojga irca slax0r
<slax0r> http://prntscr.com/360ssq
<Seniorita> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Seniorita> »Captured with Lightshot«
<CrazyLemon> fensi ass :>
<sasa84> slax0r, prevelka gužva :P
<slax0r> why? :O
<slax0r> cist vse je velik tolk kolk mora bit :)
<napsy> dual monitor ftw
<slax0r> mja...rabu bi se enga fullhd
<CrazyLemon> full hd.. pha! 2k or go home!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> tk da niti dual mi ni vec dovolj :)
<slax0r> ma fullhd je cist dost
<dhbiker> 4k or go home CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/nKjDZNL.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker naah..to bo kul čez 5 let
<CrazyLemon> ko bodo cene nižje :)
<dhbiker> true
<dhbiker> pa še chipsetov ni zadosti močnih
<dhbiker> pa uporabljajo 2 screena v enem xD
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBeNcfwXja0
<Seniorita> Clocking First Look #newtrends - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Move over Planking, it's time for Clocking. Find out how YouTube created the popular new trend, and how you can do it yourself. For a sneak peek at what you'...«
<slax0r> dhbiker hmz...a nisi ti bil vcasih na ircnetu?
<dhbiker> slax0r: včasih ? still am
<slax0r> no, js sm bil vcasih :D
<sasa84> slax0r, a res?
<slax0r> a se zivi tam kaj?
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> al sami script kiddiji?
<slax0r> sasa84: da :P
<slax0r> dolg casa nazaj :P
<sasa84> sej se te spomnm
<slax0r> aja?
<dhbiker> jaz tudi
<dhbiker> mr. peugeot
<slax0r> stalkers!
<dhbiker> :3
<sasa84> ja...po polnoči je slax0r zmer začel s sajbrat...zto sem si ga zapomnla :P
<slax0r> sajbrat?
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> slax0r, ne bova kle javno na kanalu no :P
<napsy> zaka pa ne
<napsy> js pa rad berem te stvari
<dhbiker> xD
<dhbiker> LURKER!
<slax0r> saj ne vem o cem bi spljoh
<slax0r> ker ne vem kaj sajbrat pomen :P
<slax0r> drgac pa dhbiker nimam vec pugija :P
<dhbiker> ne ? kaj pa maš zaj ? renoja ?
<slax0r> vw
<dhbiker> naziwagen
<dhbiker> bah
<slax0r> da :P
<dhbiker> in dizla.
<slax0r> vsak dam naredim 200+km, you do the math
<dhbiker> a samo ? :D
<slax0r> a ni dovolj? :P
<dhbiker> nekam malo se sliši :P
<CrazyLemon> [Global Notice] For purely non-profit reasons, all your nickserv accounts have been converted into freenode+ accounts; details at http://blog.freenode.net/2014/04/googleplusfreenode/. Thank you for using freenode.
<Seniorita> +freenode | staffblog
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> najs :P
<yang> ;)
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> jablana: ping
<napsy> gone with the winds
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get Better Linux Desktop Performance With Ulatencyd  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/SyaccFjjmnE/get-better-linux-desktop-performance.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @01.04.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 44%  jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:43:24, Kulminacija: 13:06:58, Sončni zahod: 19:30:33
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 47min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<manca_> ojla. kdo tu?
<slax0r> maybe
<manca_> o, lepo. enga vprašanjčka imam ...
<manca_> a se da preko terminala kako enable-at wifi kartico? tipka za omogočanje mi ne prime
<slax0r> ker laptop? tip in model
<manca_> asus
<manca_> RP900?
<manca_> a9rp ... pardon
<manca_> xubuntu 12.10 mam gor, če se ne motim
<slax0r> sam mal, bom probal kaj poiskat
<manca_> ker ni povezan na net ... potem pa tut če vstavim USB wifi ključek, mi nič ne pomaga
<manca_> če dam preko fona deljenje wifi omrežja pa tudi samo povezuje kao, potem pa prekine
<manca_> oj, zdobersek
<zdobersek> o.O
<manca_> ne me tak gledat ... nafisa kle :)
<slax0r> pa driver je installiran?
<manca_> (sam gesla se mi ni dal pisat, ljenčini eni)
<manca_> ja, od kompa wifi kartice bi mogu bit, ker je 11 mesecev nazaj delal
<manca_> od fona pa itak da ne
<slax0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ prilepi output od iwconfig
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<manca_> jah, bom mogla kar stipkat al pa sliko poslat, ker je na drugem kompu
<slax0r> aja, nimas opcije ga dat na kabel?
<manca_> sicer pa piše: no wireless extension
<manca_> ne za lo, ne za usb0 ne za eth5
<manca_> mogoče bi kje en meter dolg kabel našla, sam pol morm komp ugasnit pa ga pod strop nest
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny enaa ? kaj rabiš? sej mimovrste bo up že jutri baje z nove lokacije
<zdobersek> ah, k manca_
<slax0r> manca_: lspci | grep -i net
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: guess? :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol! resno? :D
<CrazyLemon> unbrickable?
<dz0ny> brickable
<CrazyLemon> ja..mislim unfixable :D
<dz0ny> ja wifi ne dela vec
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> for some uter reason
<slax0r> pa kaj vi2 carata?
<slax0r> linksys wrt54gl
<slax0r> dd-wrt
<dz0ny> ne
<slax0r> GAS!
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> slax0r: manci poamgaj
<manca_> realtek semiconductor co., ltd RLT-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<slax0r> manca_: ok, to je to
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: SMPlayer 14.3.0 Released With Experimental Blue-Ray Discs Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/q01J40jeViQ/smplayer-1430-released-with.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3259_avt107582_linksys_usmerjevalnik_e900__e900-ee
<Seniorita> Linksys usmerjevalnik E900 (E900-EE) - EnaA.com
<Seniorita> »Linksys usmerjevalnik E900 (E900-EE) lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Linksys usmerjevalnik E900 (E900-EE). Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<CrazyLemon> to je 5€ manj kot v BB
<slax0r> dz0ny: kaj pa je narobe z 54gl? :)
<slax0r> najjaci router dosedaj...
<slax0r> nisem se enega videl da bi crknil
<CrazyLemon> slax0r si vidu da bo kmalu succcessor zunaj? :)
<manca_> to morm kupit, če mi neče zaznat wifi kartice???
<manca_> ;)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tole bom http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3259_ac92129954_brezzicni_usmerjevalnik_asus_rt-n12e_2_4ghz_4port
<Seniorita> Brez�i�ni usmerjevalnik ASUS RT-N12E 2.4Ghz 4port 300Mbps
<Seniorita> »Brez�i�ni usmerjevalnik ASUS RT-N12E 2.4Ghz 4port 300Mbps lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Brez�i�ni usmerjevalnik ASUS RT-N12E 2.4Ghz 4port 300Mbps. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<slax0r> manca_: lsmod | grep 8139
<manca_> hehe
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nisem spremljal v bistvu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny but why :/
<dz0ny> ker ma recovery zakon
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no..cena naj bi bila okrog 500 USD če se ne motim :D neka res huda cena je
<dz0ny> sam tftp-jaš
<manca_> rfcomm 38139 4
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej tu imaš serial console! :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja sam je cfe borked
<slax0r> manca_: driver torej je loadan :)
<dz0ny> bootlaoder
<manca_> 8139too 23283
<manca_> 8139cp 22633 0
<manca_> ja, sam zagrabt neče wifi-ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj si mi pol predlagal e900 če je ta boljši :/
<slax0r> manca_: ja, card ni up...
<dz0ny> jah ni glih bolši
<CrazyLemon> sudo rfkill list
<dz0ny> slabše lovi
<dz0ny> pa sam openwrt ma
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja ampak zamenjaš antence pa je
<dz0ny> pa rabiš dve
<manca_> kje je un program za winse, ko bootable live usb nrdi?
<dz0ny> pa si na istem kot un e900
<dz0ny> manca_: lili
<dz0ny> !g lilu isb
<Seniorita> LinuxLive USB Creator http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<CrazyLemon> !g unetbootin
<Seniorita> UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<manca_> ta ni ok? http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Seniorita> LinuxLive USB Creator
<Seniorita> »LinuxLive USB Creator is a free and open-source software to easily create Live USB«
<slax0r> manca_: mas kaksn fotic v blizini, ker tole bo verjetno mal vec :/
<manca_> aha, ok, pol je to to
<slax0r> manca_: dmesg | grep -u 8139 -e eth
<manca_> no such file
<slax0r> eh...
<slax0r> dmesg | grep -e 8139 -e eth
<slax0r> ne vem kako se mi je e spremenu v u :P
<manca_> uuuuuuuuuuuuffffffff
<manca_> čak, slikam s fotkičem
<slax0r> gre vsaj na eno stran? :D
<manca_> jp
<slax0r> ql
<manca_> nalaga na dropbox
<dz0ny> the excitement
<manca_> sam nalaga tok dolg, ko da je slika 20 MB velka :D
<manca_> lol
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a sam 500? :P
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: tole: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/linksys-resurrects-classic-blue-router-with-open-source-and-300-price/ ?
<Seniorita> Linksys resurrects classic blue router, with open source and $300 price | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Now owned by Belkin rather than Cisco, Linksys joins its past to its future.«
<dz0ny> manca_: kako stiklace pa maš, push al kej drugega
<dz0ny> k ponavad se da v biosu to vključit
<manca_> FN+F2
<dz0ny> ah
<manca_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ma7z3xiyrpz2sx/2014-04-01%2015.57.19.jpg
<dz0ny> poglej v biosu
<Seniorita> Dropbox - 2014-04-01 15.57.19.jpg
<slax0r> blacklistaj 8139cp driver
<manca_> slax0r: jst sem n00b ... tel me in slovene :D
<manca_> tell*
<slax0r> tudi js sm v ubuntu n00b...upam da je isto kot v slackware... sudo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<slax0r> potem pa se sudo rmmod 8139cp
<slax0r> eth5 dejansko je wireless karta...
<slax0r> sam zakaj pa iwconfig izpise da ni, is beyond me
<manca_> permition denied :D
<slax0r> kje?
<manca_> permission*
<slax0r> maricka...saj ne vem pisat danes :)
<slax0r> sudo echo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<manca_> pri sudo "blacklist 8139cp" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<manca_> isto napiše
<slax0r> potem pa mogoce ubuntu nima blacklist fajla na tej lokaciji?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kako se v ubuntu blacklista driver? :P
<manca_> lahko dam skype :D pa preko makere gledaš :D
<manca_> lol
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] VLC 2.2 Introduces New Add-Ons Manager  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XTonSLT5-KE/vlc-2-2-add-ons-manager
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Why GNOME 3.12 Won’t Be Included in Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Peu6BLh9m4o/gnome-3-12-ubuntu-gnome-devs-explain
<manca_> kamere ... lej, saj mene dons tut ploza na polno :D
<slax0r> v sluzbi sem, nimam skype, kamere pa tudi ne nastavljene :D
<slax0r> si probala v biosu pogledat kot je dz0ny predlagal?
<manca_> saj sam jst rabm kamero ... na fonu jo imam :D tile winsi so kr bratovi :D
<slax0r> mogoce je res samo disejblana tam
<dz0ny> slax0r: udev,udev,udev
<slax0r> sucks :p
<manca_> aha ... sam zakaj bi bil ... ko sem ga nazadnje pred nekej meseci prižigala ... je delalo ... hmmmm ... ok, bom probala pogledat v bios
<dz0ny> because 1.april
<manca_> pizda, no ... zdej še v bios ne vem več, s kero tipko prit
<manca_> uspelo ... kje najdem, kje je to?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tako da se ga doda v blacklist :D
<CrazyLemon> in ja je na pravi lokaciji :)
<CrazyLemon> "pravi"
<manca_> niti pravi čas ni bil nastavljen v biosu :S
<slax0r> kje je ta "prava" lokacija glede na ubuntu? :)
<manca_> rešila sem!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<manca_> dala sem obnovitveni način
<manca_> pa enable networking
<manca_> in kaže, da je net povezan
<manca_> da vidimo, če dejansko dela
<manca_> nak ... strani pa ne poveže
<manca_> eh ... ga bom pa v kanto vrgla
<Sky[x]> maca_: zakaj v kanto ?
<manca_> ja, kaj pa naj, če mi net neče delat :P
<manca_> za šolo pa tko al tko nujno rabim winse, ko spletne strani hudič ne odpre na linuxu, kaj šele, da bi kaj drugega gor delala
<manca_> slobuntu je isto zahteven ko ubuntu, ne?
<Sky[x]> najmanj problemov bo ce nekga lepo prosim za eno tavelko milko in bota skupaj uredila vse :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej si jo prej napisal..enaka lokacija je
<CrazyLemon> manca_ poglej ifconfig če sploh dobiš ip..če je preveri ping 193.2.1.87 -c 5 && ping kanin.arnes.si -c 5
<CrazyLemon> preveri ping do gatewaya (usmerjevalnika) če je dosegljiv
<manca_> pinga mi 193.2.1.87
<CrazyLemon> kanin pa ne ?
<manca_> kanin.arnes si unknown host
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> nm-tool | grep DNS
<manca_> sem
<CrazyLemon> je kaj druzga razn IP usmerjevalnika ?
<manca_> ko v brouzer vpišem IP ... odpre stran ... ko pa naslov ... pa ne
<manca_> kaj je to za en mingu mangu?
<CrazyLemon> jah..dns server ti ne resolvea domene
<CrazyLemon> pejt pod lastnosti omrežja
<CrazyLemon> in nato uredi svoj vmesnik tako da dodaš DNSje 193.2.1.66,
<CrazyLemon> 212.18.32.10
<CrazyLemon> pa 8.8.8.8
<CrazyLemon> torej prvi je arnes, drugi je amis tretji pa gugl
<manca_> čak, kam to dam?
<CrazyLemon> fyi..stupid amis http://www.amis.net/web3/files/media/30.png
<CrazyLemon> to vpišeš pod lastnosti vmesnika
<CrazyLemon> kje je to v xubuntuju pojma nimam
<manca_> ok
<CrazyLemon> !g xubuntu network properties
<Seniorita> Chapter 6. Connecting to Internet and Networks - Xubuntu ... http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/internet-networks.html
<manca_> nastavitve IPv4
<manca_> urejanje amis
<CrazyLemon> tam imaš nekje dns strežnike ja
<manca_> dns je pol 193.2.1.66
<manca_> oz 2.1.2 ...
<CrazyLemon> vsi trije so
<CrazyLemon> ločeni z vejico
<CrazyLemon> 193.2.1.66,  212.18.32.10, 8.8.8.8
<CrazyLemon> nič..fud
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<manca_> brez presledka?
<manca_> ok, dober tek
<manca_> deeelaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<manca_> hvala, CrazyLemon
<manca_> slax0r: dela :)
<Sky[x]> manca_, aja ti si mojca ? :D
<manca_> ja, kdo pa?
<Sky[x]> ja nism vedu
<Sky[x]> sem mislu da je ze kaksna nova mlada zasla na nas kanal :)
<manca_> ja, itak
<manca_> sanje :D
<manca_> sicer pa morm povedat, da sem mojemu očetu dala na komp xubuntu ... slabi 2 leti nazaj ... in je zelo zadovoljen z njim ... raje je na tisti stari škatli s pol giga rama ... kot pa na tej s 4imi ... ko so winsi gor ...
<manca_> čist se je zaljubu v XFCE
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: so many names
<dz0ny> you can choose
<manca_> ni se mi dal gesla prej za nafiso not pisat, no
<Sky[x]> lol
<manca_> evo ... prek terminala pa mi posodablja zadeve
<manca_> no, superca ... mi lajk it
<manca_> opa, NFS mi uploada :D
<dz0ny> nfsw?
<zdobersek> no fire since wednesday
<manca_> NFS ... need for speed
<dz0ny> no fuck since wimbeldon
<slax0r> manca_: cestitam ;)
<manca_> hvala ... in hvala za pomoč
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/JO6Wz3r.gif
<idioterna> nfs je network file system
<CrazyLemon> ce citiram zdobersek "banane"
<CrazyLemon> nfs is whatever you want it to be..like a prostitute
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> not for sex?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: km?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 0.0000
<idioterna> hm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 58.3000
<zdobersek> suckit
<idioterna> no jsm lih nek vmes
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ha! js sm v nedeljo več naredu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> js pa ne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jaz tudi
<manca_> joj, noooooo ... jst sem mislila na igro ... avti pa to
<zdobersek> kter je zdej bolj otrocji? :>
<manca_> a je kaka temu podobna za linux?
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/125914115
<zdobersek> tux racer
<CrazyLemon> +1
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> manca_: LFS dela v wine
<manca_> aja?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> in to odlicno
<zdobersek> LFS?
<idioterna> live for speed
<idioterna> kr hud simulator
<manca_> zanimivo ...
<idioterna> http://www.lfs.net/
<Seniorita> Online racing simulator - Live for Speed
<Seniorita> »Live for Speed is a serious racing simulator. No arcade modes, no steering aids - YOU have to do the driving. Try the LFS physics yourself with our free demo.«
<manca_> nice ... very nice
<manca_> hvala za info
<idioterna> sam brez volana bos tezko
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> je taka igra da ni primerna za igrat brez analognega kontrolerja
<idioterna> neki se sicer da improvizirat z misko
<manca_> a na tega ne dela, ko je za komp za NFS?
<idioterna> kasnga mas to?
<manca_> trenutek
<idioterna> ubistvu dela na kerkol usb wheel pomoje
<manca_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wo26y4b3wttnc9m/2014-04-01%2017.24.04.jpg
<Seniorita> Dropbox - 2014-04-01 17.24.04.jpg
<manca_> na to ne bi delal, idioterna ??
<idioterna> manca_: hm
<idioterna> manca_: pomoje bi, a ko vstekas v usb dobis joystick device?
<idioterna> manca_: ce napises dmesg se mora videt nekaj podobnega temu
<idioterna> [308677.526397] hid-generic 0003:045E:0034.0009: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [Microsoft SideWinder Force Feedback Wheel (USB)] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.5/input0
<CrazyLemon> pfft..microsoft
<CrazyLemon> pfft!
<zdobersek> ma kaj pa ce
<zdobersek> canonical itak ne dela svojih gamepadov
<CrazyLemon> or does it?  ...
<manca_> ja, lej ... probala bom ... do zdej sem ga mela na winsih
<idioterna> microsoft wheel je ftw
<manca_> upgrade mi dela na xubuntu
<idioterna> ful hud force feedback, ful dobr dela u linuxu
<idioterna> bols k u winsih
<idioterna> ceprov zdej mam razdrtga k pedala zlorablam za avijone
<manca_> hihi
<manca_> zdej mi libreoffice nasnemava
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Beta of KDE Frameworks 5 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/het8keH6Tf8/first-beta-kde-frameworks-5-released
<manca_> bwaaaa ... "prejetih bo 678 posodobitev"
<idioterna> https://eztv.it/
<Seniorita> eztv
<manca_> nič ... je treba delat. hvala za pomoč ... sedaj mi komp dela kot urica :)
<manca_> se tipkamo Å¡e kaj
<manca_> čaw baw
<idioterna> srecno
<manca_> :*
<CrazyLemon> .imdb robocop
<jablana> RoboCop (2014) 117 min
<jablana> Ocena: 6.7/10 (42,827 glasov) MT: 52/100
<jablana> In 2028 Detroit, when Alex Murphy - a loving husband, father and good cop - is critically injured in the line of duty, the multinational conglomerate OmniCorp sees their chance for a part-man, part-robot police officer.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2351343641/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234721/
<idioterna> a zdej je ze 2014
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> a je drugacn k 2013
<idioterna> al so mel sam production delay
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..nisem slišal da bi bil 2013
<CrazyLemon> feb. 2014 je bil release
<zdobersek> and it was shite!
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<zdobersek> BITCHES LEAVE
<zdobersek> shoosh, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek oh no you didnt just shoosh me
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I guess I did
<CrazyLemon> little boy.. i'm gonna bitch slap you so hard you'll have you wont be able to drive your foil without training wheels
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> -you'll have
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lemon please!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lemon? please?
 * CrazyLemon bitch slaps zdobersek 
<CrazyLemon> there..stop begging
<zdobersek> now buy me some of them training wheels
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga se gre gugl z g+
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bom prašal nečaka če ti posodi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nisva se tko zmenla
<zdobersek> unslap me
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Bundle: PC and Android 9 Starts With 6 Games for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/thJ1C18gYSE/humble-bundle-pc-android-9-starts-6-games-linux
<yang> americani
<yang> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/zip/4396785862.html
<Seniorita> various rocks
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-02
<napsy> dan (ugt)
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> dan
<napsy> se ucim :)
<zdobersek> U Gnarly Tosser
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> napsy, kaj se ucis?
<napsy> uporablat irc ;)
<napsy> http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<Seniorita> ugt
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> zanimivo
<sasa84> juhuuu
<napsy> elow
<zdobersek> sasa84: zdej je v modi UGT
<sasa84> zdobersek, jutro :D
<zdobersek> UGT tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> :*
<sasa84> kavico a ne zdobersek ? to je tud "UGT" :D
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> o\
<sasa84> hey sailor!
<zdobersek> ahoy* sailor
<sasa84> lol
<slax0r> jutro :P
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<dz0ny> .sc Ellie Goulding - Burn (Gryffin Remix)
<jablana> Ellie Goulding-Burn [Tiesto Remix](5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/elliegoulding/ellie-goulding-burn-tiesto ♥36,567 ▶2,246,061
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če nisi naročil routerja imaš na mimovrste do 8.4 brezplačno dostavo
<sasa84> vav :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp sam jih ne podpiram več
<dz0ny> so slabši od enaa
<zdobersek> dz0ny: y?
<dz0ny> zgleda se bo v bigbang kupovalo
<dz0ny> jah nc jim n dela
<zdobersek> men so tko lepe monitorje prodal
<dz0ny> recmo sklica ne dobiš pri predračunu
<dz0ny> na telefon se ne javijo
<dz0ny> jebiga pol
<sasa84> dz0ny, kje se splača kupvat tehnikalije?
<dz0ny> nvm
<dz0ny> tam kjer je ceneje
<dz0ny> pa ti znajo prodat
<Sky[x]> jt mislm da mimovrste fejka
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst še najraj kšne stvari kupm v castelu... če kej ne valja, dam nazaj :D
<Sky[x]> da bi se zacel se bolj o njih govorit :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: dvomim
<dz0ny> nimas se prevedenega vmesnika
<dz0ny> tole zgleda kot rushed zadeva
<Sky[x]> uf vpn bi boo fan si zrihtat
<Sky[x]> dons sem doma ko sem boln  :(
<zdobersek> PIA
<zdobersek> I'm happy.
<sasa84> oooo bogi Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> ane
<Sky[x]> sasa84, prides na caj ?
<sasa84> zdobersek, ^
<sasa84> si pa prjazen Sky[x] ;)
<Sky[x]> ce mij pa dolgcas doma
<Sky[x]> delat se mi ne da
<Sky[x]> sam klelepat lahko pa caj pijem :)
<Sky[x]> sasa84, mislm da mam se eno presno tortico :P
<dz0ny> err wrong
 * dz0ny me
<Sky[x]> ?
<sasa84> presno tortico? đizs
 * dz0ny zajebal :<
<sasa84> kaj je fora slaščic, če so kao zdrave? :P
<sasa84> to je tko kt dietna kokakola... kokakolo spiješ, ker je kokakola...ne k ma mn cukra :P
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> sam je se vseeno full okusna ceprav je presna :D
<Sky[x]> bolj naravna je
<Sky[x]> ni sam kaksna krema umetna :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: sam castel ni cheap
<dz0ny> so mi hotl prodat apple kabel za 60€
<dz0ny> z postnino vred je bil pa 18€
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> swašta :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, mogoče se pr kšnih računalnikih ne pozna tolk
<dz0ny> jea right :>
<sasa84> je bla pa wacom grafična tablca pa najcenej pr njih
<dz0ny> wishful thinking
<sasa84> k sm gledala po netu pa pr drugih vprašala...me je še najcenej pršlo pr castelu
<sasa84> sam je pa tko a ne... če mi kej crkne, jst sam k njim pelem... ne rabm nobenga druzga klicart pa nevem v kere rovte vozt
<Sky[x]> catel ksn link prosm da vidm to mal ?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: se mors pol k sasi preselit :>
<sasa84> k mi je šla matična pr hp-ju...sem ga sam k njim pelala in ga šla pol iskat. to so vse oni operiral s servisom ipd
<dz0ny> sasa84: ja to je plus
<sasa84> dz0ny, to je men kr všeč :)
<dz0ny> i vem
<sasa84> tko bom rekla...nč jim ne zamerm, če majo kšn € dražje... jst sm zlo zadovoljna z njimi
<dz0ny> sam men je vsen ker se itak sam lotim popravljat
<sasa84> ja...pr teb je drugač
<sasa84> jst ne bom šla sama matične menat pr laptopu...k ga lohk sam v kanto vržem :P
<Sky[x]> sasa84, osvoji vsak na servisu ki ji se tortico ponudi :D
<dz0ny> sem se pa smejal zadnjič, k so po radiu govoril da moraš tud gume k "specilacu" pelat filat
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> ok, to Å¡e znam :P
<sasa84> in zamenat!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> čeprou... pr tem od mat nimaš kej menat :\
<dz0ny> ja gumu pa osvežilc zraka :>
<dz0ny> to se vedno da
<sasa84> Sky[x], v castelu so sami fejst fantje ;)
<dz0ny> no girls
<sasa84> no girls :P
<dz0ny> sasa84: kako slušatelji? :>
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :>
<sasa84> eni letnik je vprašu prfoxa, če majo lohk tud izpit pr men :P
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59L51yWUFiQ
<Seniorita> Coke + Nutella + Mentos + Durex ITALIA world record - YouTube
<Seniorita> »playlist coke mentos : https://www.youtube.com/profile? A world record for the Coke and Mentos Mentosannotation_id=annotation_161184&feature=iv&src_vid=FOD19...«
<CrazyLemon> js sm to probal s coca colo pa mentos pa ni nič posebnega bilo
<CrazyLemon> mal pene sam
<sasa84> uuu, kok hudo!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to zto k nil mel mango kondomov :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je res ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as preshakeou?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..ne rabiš šejkat
<CrazyLemon> je pa bila 0.5l coca cola
<zdobersek> dooh
<yang> .vreme lj
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da bo več..pa sta bila nečak pa nečakinja razočarana
<CrazyLemon> skupaj z mano :)
<zdobersek> jebemtis kok previdno maze tisto nutelo
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @02.04.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 58%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:28, Kulminacija: 13:06:40, Sončni zahod: 19:31:51
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 50min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ti je tamau zalucu kolescke v glavo?
<zdobersek> a je reku 'nes zdoberseku, kokr si obljubu!'?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..ne vozi s koleščki :)
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: IMO se nisi dost v italijanscini dru
<zdobersek> tega loja pa ne razumem, zakaj je sel nutelo tratit
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič ko sm bil v celoti v kolesarski opremi me je kr šlatal po riti ker ni mogu verjet da je pač tist vložek tam z namenom :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zato ker bi mu mentos padu v coca colo medtem ko je lepu kondom
<zdobersek> 'ampak Drazi, sej ti nimas kej zavarovat s tem'
<CrazyLemon> true that
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 15°C @02.04.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 63%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:18, Kulminacija: 13:03:41, Sončni zahod: 19:29:03
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 50min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> jablana: veter?
<CrazyLemon> ni vetra
<zdobersek> veter je odpadel.
<Sky[x]> ,vreme lj
<Sky[x]> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @02.04.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 58%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:28, Kulminacija: 13:06:40, Sončni zahod: 19:31:51
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 50min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.2°C @02.04.2014 11:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 51% Veter: zahodnik 2.5 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:42:27, Kulminacija: 13:07:29, Sončni zahod: 19:32:31
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 50min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kdo te je Å¡latal po riti?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 preberi backlog pa boš vidla :)
<sasa84> nečak?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<sasa84> kolk je star? :)
<CrazyLemon> a j...ga zdaj.. preveč me vprašaš :D
<sasa84> prbližn :)
<sasa84> 1, 2, 3, 4, ...? :)
<CrazyLemon> am..septembra gre v 1. razred torej
<CrazyLemon> 5
<sasa84> 6
<CrazyLemon> ne..6 bo mel junija
<sasa84> ja, v redu no :P
<sasa84> no ja CrazyLemon ...sej že dolg nis bil pošlatan :P
<sasa84> zadne mesce sm bla pridna :$
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<sasa84> *belly flop*
<sasa84> leave my boobs you dirty animal!
<slax0r> boooooooobs
<CrazyLemon> sasa84's nickname is lil_boo-bs
<sasa84> se je oglasu tip, k ma vložke na riti :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol rly
<dz0ny> cemu to
<dz0ny> a da te zic ne zul
<dz0ny> :>?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah.. a misliš da kolesarji mamo čas it na wc ??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> pol reč plenico
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah odvisno od velikosti :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ima plenico.. js pa vložek
<dz0ny> cesa?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dela ki ga pokriva vložek :D
<CrazyLemon> eni so večji drugi manjši
<dz0ny> ni ga junaka k s curo kaka
<slax0r> you shave your legs, you use pads...you sure you ain't a woman brah? :P
<zdobersek> ni ga junaka, ki ne lula, kadar kaka
<zdobersek> tko so mene ucil
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Organize Your TV Shows And Movies With FileBot  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3NQ4pZI3BFA/organize-your-tv-shows-and-movies-with.html
<CrazyLemon> jp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dejansko maš plenico????
<napsy> ko smo ze pr planicah .. kdo ve kaj tiste kile pomenijo ki so navadene na embalazi od planic
<slax0r> pics or it didn't happen!
<napsy> ponavad tak 4-9 kg
<slax0r> napsy: ponavadi je to teza otroka...
<slax0r> blondjace pac mislijo da zdrzijo tolk bakija...
<napsy> aha, se mi je zdel
<sasa84> napsy, teža dojenčka...ne teža tistga kar vn pride :D
<napsy> sm pa mislu da so drazje planice
<napsy> jih je not 40 za 12 evrov
<sasa84> ps: slax0r bo že vedu ;)
<sasa84> ja..sam jih kr ponucaš a veš :)
<napsy> jup
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol namest, da bi stopu dol z bicikla pa šel lulat...se polulaš v hlače?
<slax0r> sm ze mal pozabu, sam ce me spomin ne vara en paket tko na 3-5 dni
<slax0r> odvisno od kolicine "proizvoda" :P
<slax0r> napsy: a si mel gumidefekt in racunas stroske? :P
<napsy> nop, en kolega bo dobu zdj
<napsy> js nimam teh skrbi :)
<slax0r> ma tko je... cca grobo zracunano 200-400 na mesec, ampak res zelo grobo
<napsy> kr jeba, pa ce imata starsa nizko placo
<slax0r> mja...
<sasa84> ja...pa daš par stoo € za zadevo, k niti ni bohvi kaj...plenice :)
<sasa84> kaj šele kšna hrana, pa za oblečt skoz kupuješ...
<napsy> uporabas one ko se operejo
<slax0r> ma ne 200-400 sam za plenice :D
<sasa84> napsy, te k smo mel mi a ne :)
<napsy> to pa se ne spomnem
<sasa84> napsy, a si ti ist letnik k jst=
<sasa84> ?
<napsy> ce si ti '84, potem ne
<sasa84> aha napsy
<sasa84> a si mlaj? :P
<napsy> mlaj mlaj
<napsy> neumen pa neizkusen
<sasa84> mhm mhm napsy
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam v Å¡umo :D
<sasa84> ajde
<napsy> slis se zabavno :)
<dz0ny> sasa dez?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Axe Ubuntu One File & Music Services, Grab Your Data Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/B5U3Qgzpf7E/canonical-axe-ubuntu-one-file-music-services-grab-data-now
<CrazyLemon> late april fools day?
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu One File Services Shutting Down, Code To Be Released As Open Source  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6ncMcdU-y3A/ubuntu-one-file-services-shutting-down.html
<napsy> jeeej
<dz0ny> Today we are announcing plans to shut down the Ubuntu One file services.  This is a tough decision, particularly when our users rely so heavily on the functionality that Ubuntu One provides.
<dz0ny> so pocakal na 2. april
<dz0ny> za vsak slucaj
<CrazyLemon> a je že native client za google drive?
<CrazyLemon> 3GB fotk moram nekam dat
<CrazyLemon>  The Ubuntu One file services will not be included in the upcoming Ubuntu 14.04 LTS release,
<CrazyLemon> but it already is
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41573/#p41573
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a cjo Ubuntu One ukint?
<zdobersek> ah.
<zdobersek> nisem sploh vidu novic
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cjo
<CrazyLemon> meh..nobenga GUIja za gdrive
<CrazyLemon> razn insync..ta pa hoče $$
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41574/#p41574
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41575/#p41575
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Transmageddon 1.0, Snappy Player 1.0 Available In PPA [Ubuntu 14.04]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/n6V8MbpJ6kQ/transmageddon-10-snappy-player-10.html
<zdobersek> lol http://i.imgur.com/nyhFsrL.gif
<_upd_> jo, a se še komu oglasi na youtube prikazujejo predn se video začne predvajat
<lynxlynxlynx> po novem spet, ja, samo ne povsod
<_upd_> wow its so annoying
<_upd_> prej nisem nikol imel tega zdej ene 1-2 meseca
<_upd_> sem mislil da sem kje kaj omogočil :)
<lynxlynxlynx> youtube-dl, če se ti da
<dz0ny> yafy
<dz0ny> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> pa najbrž so samo pri flash videih, tako da vklopi html5, če še nimaš
<_upd_> ja bom probal html5 če je kaj bolje kot je bil nazadnje
<lynxlynxlynx> men je skor vedno delal normalno
<lynxlynxlynx> pa direkt lahko videe dol potegneš :)
<dz0ny> sure?
<dz0ny> kokr vem je zdej dash protokol
<CrazyLemon> pri meni ni oglasov
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2159-1: NSS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2159-1/
<CrazyLemon> Fire TV by Amazon http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/02/amazon-announces-android-powered-streaming-stick/
<Seniorita> Amazon launches Fire TV, an Android-powered streaming and gaming set-top box for $99
<Seniorita> »We've been waiting for it for quite some time, but now Amazon is finally ready to make its play for the living room. Fire TV is not a barebones device«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/rekreacija/novice/2014/04/zakaj_na_dunajski_cesti_prestevajo_kolesarje.aspx
<Seniorita> Zakaj na Dunajski cesti preštevajo kolesarje? | Rekreacija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Prejšnji konec tedna so na Dunajski cesti v Ljubljani postavili števec za kolesarje, na katerem se izpisuje število kolesarjev, ki dnevno (pravilno) prikolesarijo mimo. Zakaj ga potrebujemo?«
<idioterna> zakaj ga potrebujemo?
<idioterna> sej ga ne!
<idioterna> potrebujemo kolesarske steze.
<idioterna> jebo vas.
<CrazyLemon> jah lej
<CrazyLemon> tko vedo koliko je kolesarjev
<CrazyLemon> in posledično vidijo da potrebujejo večje, daljše in boljše kolesarske steze
<CrazyLemon> do 10.00 ~1200 kolesarjev je A LOT
<idioterna> eh pa ja
<idioterna> a lot je 50k
<idioterna> iz bezigrada v center
<idioterna> sej to bo hmal
<idioterna> se ksn tedn
<CrazyLemon> v enem dnevu?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim no
<idioterna> sej to se en dve ure okol voz pa nabere 10k
<idioterna> http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/73965000/jpg/_73965347_73965346.jpg
<idioterna> NO DREAMS
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] imamo: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41576/#p41576
<dz0ny> https://noembed.com/i/http://i.imgur.com/fVXAbXJ.gif
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41578/#p41578
<zdobersek> ooold
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-03
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> m
<sasa84> oCrazyLem :D
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw79smKZB9E
<Seniorita> GRAVITY - Exclusive Alternate Scene (Redefines Entire Movie) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SUBSCRIBE! Hard to believe, but Oscar-winning director Alfonso Cuaron ("Children of Men") originally shot an opening scene for Gravity that would have radica...«
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> kako bi v anglescini povedal "postava ekipe"?
<zdobersek> team lineup
<CrazyLemon> silly zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> tko bi v angleščini napisal
<CrazyLemon> kako bi pa povedla?
<CrazyLemon> povedal*
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> T E A M   L I N E U P
<CrazyLemon> tim lajnap
<zdobersek> difficult difficult lemon difficult? not really.
<slax0r> tnx
<slax0r> -.-
<dz0ny> tajm lajnup
<dz0ny> lajnap
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti imaš postavo timijana :p
<zdobersek> teehm lajn-ap
<dz0ny> https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/4/2/420
<Seniorita> lkml:
<zdobersek> zdebugersek
<zdobersek> huh, no one affectd.
<dz0ny> linus: Key, I'm f*cking tired of the fact that you don't fix problems in the code *you* write
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> bad day for linus
<zdobersek> mislim, kter picajzl
<zdobersek> nekdo pofixa njegove probleme, pol ga ma pa tkole
<dz0ny> Å¡ef ma zadnjo besedo :>
<dz0ny> tud pseudo Å¡ef
<zdobersek> fuck you Key, right here on this mailing list.
<napsy> zdravo
<zdobersek> UGT tudi tebi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41579/#p41579
<CrazyLemon> đizs ejč krajst
<CrazyLemon> CTRL + A ne dela v nautilusu
<CrazyLemon> ffs canonical/gnome
<dz0ny> dela meni
<CrazyLemon> meni ne!
<CrazyLemon> dela v chrome...v nautilusu ne
<CrazyLemon> tudi če prek menija dam Izberi vse
<CrazyLemon> ne izbere nič
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> xfce si pa sej ne zna zapomnit v celoti
<lynxlynxlynx> is this 2014 or not!?
<zdobersek> ... not?
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj pa dela
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/GYRGOy6.gif
<napsy> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/cY0eH5c.gif
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Re: [12.04] Težave z kernel 3.2.0-61  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41580/#p41580
<sasa84> juhuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pejt težit folku na #ubuntu-desktop da del Apporta ni translatable
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Apport.png     tu je fotka
<sasa84> ok
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/apport/+pots/apport/sl/+translate
<Seniorita> Slovenian (sl) : Template “apport” : “apport” source package : Translations : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> tu je pa paket
<CrazyLemon> tudi sama lahk prečekiraš da ni notri nizov
<CrazyLemon> translatable*
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> sasa84, hey, that's "normal", hooks are not translatable atm I think
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ^
<slax0r> hookers!
<zdobersek> hackers*
<napsy> w00t
<zdobersek> g00d
<yang> Pozna kdo koga, k prodaja nazagana drva poceni ? Zdaj ko je bil zled, bi moralo to biti malo ceneje...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41581/#p41581
<slax0r> yang: zal
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<yang> BTW. Pr Tusmobilu dajejo 10% popust vsakemu ki se obveze pri njih za naslednji dve leti, so me ravno ppospamali malo
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 17°C @03.04.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 52%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:36:23, Kulminacija: 13:03:22, Sončni zahod: 19:30:22
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 54min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @03.04.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 53%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:33, Kulminacija: 13:06:21, Sončni zahod: 19:33:10
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 53min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41582/#p41582
<marko-_-> .vreme Ljutomer
<jablana> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 19.5°C @03.04.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 48% Veter: južni veter 3.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:25, Kulminacija: 12:59:39, Sončni zahod: 19:26:54
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 54min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<marko-_-> ha! mi mamo daljši dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Težave z kernel 3.2.0-61  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41583/#p41583
<MelonEater> Yay for !g free pi
<Seniorita> Freepik: Free vectors, photos and PSD Downloads http://www.freepik.com/
<MelonEater> !g free pi network
<Seniorita> Network Stock Photos, Pictures, Royalty Free Network Images And ... http://www.123rf.com/stock-photo/network.html
<MelonEater> Ma f off
<zdobersek> idioterna: ? http://www.bicikel.com/forum/45932/pokazi_kaj_vozis_2014.html?id=48%3Furl&comment_id=1136368
<Seniorita> Pokaži kaj voziš 2014 | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Opis strani ...«
<zdobersek> mhm.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok si lahko to spregledu?
<MelonEater> Zdobersek kaj to??
<zdobersek> a ko je ovaj?
<MelonEater> Sj ni nic postal v tej temi
<MelonEater> Aja pa je
<MelonEater> Sm vidu tega samo sm mislu da je to tip ki ju kupu njegovo ko
<MelonEater> Lo
<idioterna> zdobersek: mhm
<sasa84> MelonEater, LOL
<sasa84> yang, a bukova?
<MelonEater> sasa kaj ti je seb odgovoril?
<sasa84> sasa84, hey, that's "normal", hooks are not translatable atm I think
<MelonEater> Pfft
<yang> sasa84: ja facebookova
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @03.04.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 53%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:33, Kulminacija: 13:06:21, Sončni zahod: 19:33:10
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 53min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 12.6°C @03.04.2014 13:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 70% Veter: južni veter 3.2 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:40:32, Kulminacija: 13:07:11, Sončni zahod: 19:33:49
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 53min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> fejstbukova
<napsy> man, se dons vlece dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2161-1: libyaml-libyaml-perl vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2161-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2160-1: LibYAML vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2160-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41584/#p41584
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] drozd: NLB klik in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41585/#p41585
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: NLB klik in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41586/#p41586
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] drozd: Re: NLB klik in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41587/#p41587
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: NLB klik in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41588/#p41588
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: NLB klik in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41589/#p41589
<sasa84> oo LorD_DDooM :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: NLB klik in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41590/#p41590
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84
<sasa84> ma bo LorD_DDooM bo ;)
<sasa84> ti?
<LorD_DDooM> pa evo, konec službe :)
<sasa84> priden LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> še do jutr zdrž ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41591/#p41591
<sasa84> ej fantje, moji dragi kolesarji...
<sasa84> lepo vas naprošam, da si redno pregledujete "the" premoženje
<CrazyLemon> 'the' ? i call mine 'mr premoženje'
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a je bla mal pred sedmo  intervencija na Ljubecni, al so sli nekoga ugrabit za fantovscino?
<CrazyLemon> požar je bil ja
<CrazyLemon> na dimniku
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ... zadne dni me zelo skrbi za enga, ki je mislu, da ga boli zarad kolesarjenja... :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 premoženje ne boli pri kolesarjenju
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj bi kdo to mislu
<CrazyLemon> sej ne sediš na premoženju ffs
<zdobersek> masiras prostato
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCLq--4klNI
<Seniorita> Klemen Slakonja kot Gašpar Gašpar Mišić - Nominacija - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Je bella cesta https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja https://www.facebook.com/jebellacesta.si https://jebellacesta.si«
<CrazyLemon> haha
<_upd_> !g nano jump to end
<Seniorita> go to end of file in nano - Linux Forums.org http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/177153-go-end-file-nano.html
<slax0r> _upd_: sudo apt-get remove nano && sudo apt-get install vim && vim file :$
<slax0r> :P
<_upd_> ah kje nano uporabljam že 15 let
<_upd_> vim je preveč zakompliciran če rabiš urejevalnik 1x na mesec
<slax0r> je bil mal bl hec :)
<_upd_> :)
<_upd_> !g rm -rf skip one file
<Seniorita> rm man page - LinuxCommand.org http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_man_pages/rm1.html
<_upd_> a se da to kako
<_upd_> zbrisat vse v mapi razn ene
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> moral bi se
<slax0r> lahk poves kaj bolj tocno
<slax0r> kaksne datoteke hoces pobrisat in katera mora ostat?
<slax0r> recim vse *txt ostane pa naj important.txt ?
<_upd_> ne vse pobrisat fajl.txt pa ostane
<slax0r> ls -l | grep -v important.txt | awk '{print $9}' | xargs rm -rf
<slax0r> prvo probaj brez rm -rf da slucajno ne bos kaj prevec potegnil zraven :)
<_upd_> ok
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41592/#p41592
<CrazyLemon> find . -name '*' -\! -name 'important.txt' -exec ls -l {} \;
<CrazyLemon> or smth like that :)
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<sasa84_> ooo, hvala slax0r
<sasa84_> om nom nom
<slax0r> :D
<yang> idioterna: Douglas Adams was right https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g2rxtWu_FM
<Seniorita> Awesome, Amazing Rat Tricks - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Watch Part 2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jo_EG7XqZQ A short video showcasing a handful of incredible rat tricks performed by my five talented rats: Suk...«
<idioterna> of course he was right
<idioterna> but he wasn't serious
<idioterna> ne vidm nc amazing tle
<sasa84_> slax0r, še ne greš pančkat?
<pitko> Dan
<pitko> :D
<yang> ti marskej ne vids idioterna
<idioterna> mhm, nicesar takega, kar ne obstaja ne vidim
<idioterna> mam tak poseben dar
<idioterna> ne vidim chemtrailov, ne vidim avre, ne vidim lizardov
<idioterna> razlog je pa preprost
<idioterna> they ain't there.
<CrazyLemon> you are blind?
<idioterna> mhm, popolnoma
<CrazyLemon> aja..no to je tudi eden izmed možnih razlogov
<idioterna> nism dost duhovn da bi vidu stvari k ne obstajajo :)
<yang> pomojem slabo vids na en uc
<idioterna> a na unga sred cela
<CrazyLemon> bratranc, ki je končal FE pravi da oni imajo/so imeli neko napravo na faksu ki meri 'avro'
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne tist je kirlianova kamera, efekt samo
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdjYGaINLwo
<Seniorita> Richard Dawkins Dowsing Experiment - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Interesting experiment about dowsing, even though no credible evidence has been verified by any scientific body relating to dowsing, people will still believ...«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja, profesor kononenko se tam s tem ukvarja
<idioterna> ni avra, btw.
<CrazyLemon> yang ni efekt..magnetna polja so
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirlian_photography
<yang> ja, pac zgleda kot fotografski efekt
<Seniorita> Kirlian photography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> v photoshopu lahk nardis podobnega
<yang> lahk pa kupis napravco za 200 usd, pa potem kasiras malo ves za slikanje avre
<yang> malo vec
<yang> mislim, da ce ne pazis zadosti da lahk nardis kurcslus
<idioterna> a si pogledu, yang ?
<sasa84_> a zdej ste že pr avri? :P
<sasa84_> v glavnem... ostanite v soju/žaru ipd... jaz grem pančat :D
<sasa84_> morm napolnt svojo avro in spraznt svojo bad karmo :D
<sasa84_> nočko miške ;)
<idioterna> yang: no le poglej si
<idioterna> kko zgledajo duhovnezi
<idioterna> k majo secret ability to detect water
<idioterna> that doesn't really work
<idioterna> evo se kako science zgleda
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcotHEhNSIk
<Seniorita> Richard Dawkins demostrates his faith in the Cannonball experiment - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The series explored our "growing knowledge of how life grows up in the universe" - from the child growing up amidst the wonder and complexity of life, to the...«
<yang> avra/avreola isti smorn v vseh religijah je upodobljena, zelo lepa je vidna na svetnikih v narodni galeriji iz 15. stol.
<idioterna> ne, uresnic ni :)
<idioterna> nima zveze s coronal dischargom
<dz0ny> hoho http://drp.io/geOA
<Seniorita> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Seniorita> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<yang> idioterna: ce bi rad slisal moje mnenje, na bajalicarstvo se ne spoznam , nikol se nisem za to zanimal ali pa verjel da je mozno
<zdobersek> o yea, piano theory!!
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a je normalno, da prostovoljni gasilci, ki letijo na intervencijo, prizgejo vse smernike in picijo do gasilskega?
<yang> idioterna: kukr vem pa merijo tudi neka polja ali mreze oz. kukr jim ze alternativci pravijo, tko da pol ti svetujejo kako mors glede na te mreze obrnt posteljo, neke finte so v glavnem
<lynxlynxlynx> mrežne črte iz atlasa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni normalno da PG letija na intervencijo s prizganimi smerniki
<CrazyLemon> ki letijo*
<zdobersek> mja, nekok morajo prit do gasilskega doma ASAP
<CrazyLemon> to lahko počnejo z uradnim vozilom
<CrazyLemon> ne z osebnim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly.. to je kot da rečeš 'varnostnik mora hitro do trgovine kjer se je zgodil rop in mora it skozi rdečo'
<CrazyLemon> no  he doesnt
<CrazyLemon> preprosto nimaš pooblastil  za take manevre :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si ti ... gasilec?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne :)
<zdobersek> o.o
<CrazyLemon> zakaj o.o ?
<zdobersek> bom pocakal na prave gasilce, da podajo izkusnje
<CrazyLemon> kr..če boš potem lažje spal :D
<zdobersek> ko majhno dete
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://tomato.groov.pl/download/K26RT-N/build5x-116-PL/Linksys%20E-series/   men se zdi da je updejtal zadevo tip
<Seniorita> Directory index · styled with h5ai
<Seniorita> »Directory index styled with h5ai (http://larsjung.de/h5ai)«
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kaj je updejtal če ni zamenjal nobene cifre
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-04
<slax0r> 22:12 < sasa84_> slax0r, se ne gres panckat?
<slax0r> ob tej uri sm se ze drugic obrnu
<slax0r> :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: NLB klik in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41593/#p41593
<zdobersek> UGT
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: danes si pa zgoden
<slax0r> morning
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> jou miške, jutro ;)
<zdobersek> jou jou <:O~
<napsy> dan (ugt)
<dz0ny> crazylemon PL verzija je
<dz0ny> to je za tiste ki ne znajo EN
<zdobersek> dz0ny: as vidu vcerej vprasanje glede gasilcev?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> napsy, si v lj za vikend ?
<napsy> Sky[x]: hoj, sem jap
<Sky[x]> sem jst tud ce bos kej casa nasel
<Sky[x]> ce navs otroka delov
<Sky[x]> zdj ko vse vez o oplenicah :P
<Sky[x]> ves*
<napsy> hehe nene, sm sam za vikend
<napsy> se lahka kamot zmanma za pijaco
<napsy> :)
<Sky[x]> ql pol sva pa na vezi
<Sky[x]> lahko se nama se kdo joina :D
<napsy> okj
<napsy> kamot :)
<napsy> pa bomo mel all-geek weekend ;)
<Sky[x]> tako tako :D
<zdobersek> #ubuntu-si beer meeting?
<zdobersek> zakaj tega ni vec?
<napsy> dunno
<napsy> ce ma kdo interes se res lahka kje dobimo
<slax0r> zato ker se za en beer nebom peljal v lj
<slax0r> ce jih pa spijem vec pa se ne bom peljal domov :D
<dz0ny> ne?
<napsy> lahk v mojem flatu preslis ;)
<napsy> mam eno ful vlko postlo :)
<napsy> prespis*
<slax0r> yay :)
<zdobersek> posteljo za ... dva?
<napsy> vsaj 4-je bi se lahkagor spravl
<zdobersek> ooh kinky
<slax0r> vec nas bo, bol toplo bo :P
<dz0ny> i don't get it, but ok :>
<dz0ny> have your fun
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ?
<Sky[x]> sam res napsy ta vikend pridem k tebi na beer da vidim kje si :P
<Sky[x]> pa 3ka mimo pelje ?
<napsy> kamot
<napsy> jup
<Sky[x]> ti tud se nis bil pr men odkar sem v siski grr
<napsy> noup, v novmu fletu res ne :)
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek :>
<sasa84> Sky[x], še bolančkan?
<Sky[x]> sasa84, se ml ja samo je ze boljse
<sasa84> kul :)
<sasa84> ubuntu pirček res ne bi bil slab...vsaj mal bi se vidl ;)
<sasa84> pa CrazyLemon bi mogl zbezat s primorske :P
<CrazyLemon> NEVER!
<sasa84> !yt vstala primorska
<jablana> Vstala Primorska (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agVaFXih8Vk ♥183 ▶52,072
<slax0r> sam ne vem ce mate tam dol dovolj zlatoroga :P
<zdobersek> slax0r: stojerc?
<slax0r> ponosen
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> jaz sem tud zmer laško naročila... zdj se pira bl obigam, bom pa deci vinčka :P
<sasa84> *vinčeka
<CrazyLemon> no such thing as ponosen stojerc
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> you're looking at him :P
<zdobersek> prek irca se ne gledamo
<slax0r> braille irc?
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek 
<sasa84> zdobbie, ?
<slax0r> sasa84: pa ne zdaj k se pogovarjava -.-
<sasa84> kavico bi :(
<slax0r> js tut
<slax0r> ne to sr* iz avtomata
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/PaPaUbuntu1.png
<sasa84> slax0r, dns ti kuhaš!
<slax0r> morm eno dzezvo prvlect :)
<sasa84> valda...đezva rulz
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡el!
<sasa84> o-ou
<sasa84> glih dns se menjo, d v priročniku dajo vn ubuntu one :D
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> help bodo brisali
<CrazyLemon> js pa lih dal gor
<CrazyLemon> backup-where.page, unity-shopping.page: References to Ubuntu One removed
<CrazyLemon> meh
<sasa84> meh meh
<sasa84> jaz grem kavico kuhat
<zdobersek> sasa84: nea me pozabi :>
<zdobersek> <:O~
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki uporabljate 14.04
<CrazyLemon> DO NOT UPDATE
<zdobersek> y
<dz0ny> sem ze?
<dz0ny> vse dela
<zdobersek> ocitno ne, ce imas APU
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny DO NOT REBOOT!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> to nism
<dz0ny> kernel?
<CrazyLemon> kernel že dela
<CrazyLemon> ampak recimo da nimam dovoljenj za posodobit programe
<CrazyLemon> po novem
<CrazyLemon> pa videz je messy.. ni več transparent launcher
<CrazyLemon> compiz je ves čas dejaven
<CrazyLemon> če grem gor na tisti zobnik sploh ni označeno kot da sm prijavljen
<dz0ny> hm
<zdobersek> fyi, v 14.04 se ne bo pofixan amazon search https://micahflee.com/2014/04/ubuntu-is-finally-taking-privacy-seriously/
<slax0r> O.O
<dz0ny> si zihr da ni kaj drugega
<lynxlynxlynx> polno stvari ne bo pofixanih
<zdobersek> 14.04  LTS
<zdobersek> the long-term shit-port
<CrazyLemon> evo..pravkar je zmrznil za 5 minut
<dz0ny> no da vidmo
<zdobersek> (01:01:05 AM) CrazyLemon: če grem gor na tisti zobnik sploh ni označeno kot da sm prijavljen
<zdobersek> (01:06:41 AM) CrazyLemon: evo..pravkar je zmrznil za 5 minut
<zdobersek> sounds legit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek when you paste it..it doesnt really
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce ti pravim, da ocitno ne lazes
<zdobersek> FML
<dz0ny> uuu systemd services
<dz0ny> to se pripravljajo na switch
<dz0ny> kul
<CrazyLemon> ja..kul
<CrazyLemon> dva tedna pred releaseem
<CrazyLemon> very kul :)
<dz0ny> systemd je stable
<dz0ny> very
<CrazyLemon> canonical isnt
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> Naslednji novi paketi bodo ODSTRANJENI:
<dz0ny>   ubuntu-sso-client-qt ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<dz0ny> ze leti ven
<CrazyLemon> dont do it
<dz0ny> to je blo pa hitro
<CrazyLemon> i'm telling you
<dz0ny> po moje je APU :)
<CrazyLemon> DO IT
<CrazyLemon> I'M TELLING YOU
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> bom
<CrazyLemon> no dej
<CrazyLemon> frajer :>
<CrazyLemon> upam da ti zmrzne za 10min in ne 5 :>
<dz0ny> kaj pa ce mi ne bo? :>
<CrazyLemon> bo :>
<dz0ny> btw ker kernel mas Unpacking linux-headers-3.13.0-22-generic
<CrazyLemon> 3.13.0-22-generic
<CrazyLemon> stupid stupid devs
<CrazyLemon> mislijo da lahko v enem dnevu sam odstranijo ubuntu one pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> unity-control-center crasha nonstop
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ugani :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisi Å¡e rebootal? :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://drp.io/gePe
<Seniorita> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<dz0ny> :>
<Seniorita> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<dz0ny> vse dela
<CrazyLemon> nisi Å¡e rebootal!
<dz0ny> sem
<zdobersek> nepanisi!
<CrazyLemon>  (process:1373): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/username.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied. dconf will not work properly.
<dz0ny> :> http://drp.io/gePf
<Seniorita> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Seniorita> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<dz0ny> vse je normalno
<CrazyLemon> kako se odstrani ikona iz traya?
<dz0ny> začetni programi
<CrazyLemon> začetni programi nimajo nič s trayem :)
<dz0ny> majo ker poves ker indicator se zazene
<CrazyLemon> nimajo..ker je tole u1 indicator ki ni bil v začetnih programih
<CrazyLemon> ker se zažene by default
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1404.0/01336.html <- ker zadnjič lkml.org ni delal
<Seniorita> Linux-Kernel Archive: Re: [RFC PATCH] cmdline: Hide "debug" from /proc/cmdline
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: old
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ls -l .cache/dconf
<CrazyLemon> a je permission denied?
<dz0ny> yep
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol teži s permission denied
<dz0ny> sej je prazna mapa
<dz0ny> to je ce si pognal pa urejal /etc/gnome
<dz0ny> zadeve
<CrazyLemon> dbus so neki zaj...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41594/#p41594
<dz0ny> dej si nastavi eng stežnike za posodobitev
<dz0ny> pa posodobi
<dz0ny> bo vse delalo
<dz0ny> ker local kopija lagajo tud za 24ur
<sasa84> dz0ny - u vse dela :P
<dz0ny> vedno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se prevec igra :>
<CrazyLemon> org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.86'}): org.debian.apt.update-cache
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> sej mas terminal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti imaš proposed omogočen?
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je naslov..sam archive.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> neki downloada..to je dober znak!
<CrazyLemon> 44 nadgrajenih, 0 na novo nameščenih, 0 bo odstranjenih in 0 ne nadgrajenih.
<CrazyLemon> Potrebno je dobiti 11,9 MB arhivov.
<dz0ny> pa dsit-upgrade potem
<dz0ny> pa autoremove
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek s kavico
<CrazyLemon> reboot!
<CrazyLemon> systemd-login crashed :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak drugo pa dela normalno!
<dz0ny> neresen :>
<CrazyLemon> canonical je neresen!
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga sploh dovolijo da lahko uporabiš strežnik.. ki ima tak package lag!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi bit grayed out dokler se ne odstrani 'development branch' iz lsb_release -a :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja dz0ny -u dela no
<sasa84> tko d ne vem, če si ti glih ta prava referenca :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 najdi si enga tipa pa dej njemu težit..prosim te :)
<dz0ny> .sc Future Islands - Seasons (Waiting On You)
<jablana> Seasons (Waiting On You)(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/future-islands/seasons-waiting-on-you ♥505 ▶40,620
<dz0ny> tle mate eno romantično
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @04.04.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 59%  pretežno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:37:38, Kulminacija: 13:06:03, Sončni zahod: 19:34:29
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 56min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> oooo dz0ny kok si ti BP romantiš
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15°C @04.04.2014 11:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 46% Veter: severozahodnik 0.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:38, Kulminacija: 13:06:53, Sončni zahod: 19:35:07
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 12ur 56min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> BP romantis kaj to pomeni ? :D
<sasa84> british petroleum :P
<sasa84> Sky[x], BP=slovenska sibirija
<sasa84> nagradno vprašanje: kje je to? :D
<napsy> babno polje
<napsy> al pa racevo
<sasa84> račevo?
<sasa84> racevo
<napsy> ja
<sasa84> warum napsy ?
<napsy> a ne velja tut tam neki da je ful mrzl
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> slov. sibirija
<sasa84> ajaaa
<sasa84> slov. sibirija je sam bp ;)
<Sky[x]> sem pa mislils da SB pomeni slovenki bitch :D
<sasa84> slovenki Sky[x] ?
<sasa84> ah, zihr maš vročino :P
<Sky[x]> slovenski*
<Sky[x]> jp :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Xubuntu 14.04 default wallpaper  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ykqcH0pLFOw/xubuntu-14-04-default-wallpaper
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezUli-Gp5sE
<Seniorita> Klemen Slakonja kot Gašpar Gašpar Mišić - Kar ni res, ni res - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Je bella cesta, 2.4.2014, Pop tv https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja https://www.facebook.com/jebellacesta.si https://jebellacesta.si Kar ni res, ni res ...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ffs to si vcerej lepu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa res, vcerej je bil drug komad
<CrazyLemon> [19:30:20] <CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCLq--4klNI
<Seniorita> Klemen Slakonja kot Gašpar Gašpar Mišić - Nominacija - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Je bella cesta https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja https://www.facebook.com/jebellacesta.si https://jebellacesta.si«
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni komad
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sprejmi moje najglobje opravicilo
<zdobersek> priznam, nimam casa klikat na to sranje
<CrazyLemon> najgloblje*
<CrazyLemon> sprejmem
<zdobersek> TIL 'najgloblje'
<zdobersek> hvala, CrazyLemon
<napsy> http://isitfridayyet.org/
<Seniorita> Is It Friday Yet?
<napsy> ou yea
<sasa84> Å¡ejk jor buti CrazyLemon !
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Lubuntu’s ‘Box’ Theme Now Supports GNOME Shell, Unity Desktops  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hS7YiBU1NB4/lubuntu-box-theme-0-45-unity-support
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_Q1JzJadgHY
<Seniorita> Phonebloks update - The team behind Ara - YouTube
<Seniorita> »In this video Phonebloks will show you the team behind project Ara. The next video we go to the Ara Developer Conference. If you want to participate join the...«
<lynxlynxlynx> o lej, ceo od mozille je odstopil, spet se lahko flejma
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41595/#p41595
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sedez je odposlan!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek komaj zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> kako je tvoja občutljiva rit sploh preživela če je komaj zdaj odposlan :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jebat ga, sedez je moral prit od distributorja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zelo tezko
<CrazyLemon> bužček
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Four Alternatives to Ubuntu One  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RmFCPhVqIag/three-alternatives-ubuntu-one
<idioterna> o Matthai
<idioterna> ene dnse sm ti updatal
<idioterna> i guess ze ves kere
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> dela
<Matthai> čeprav je skrat rekel, da ne dela
<idioterna> mogoce je ze naredu
<Matthai> ne, zmotilo ga je, da imam na oni kišti več spletnih strani, ena je pa https
<idioterna> aha
<Matthai> in če greš na drugi site preko https, ti seveda ponudi certifikat prve
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> SNI rabis za to
<idioterna> sej velika vecina browserjev to podpira zdej
<Matthai> ja, poznam
<Matthai> problem so stara jajca
<Matthai> Xp MSIE
<idioterna> ja naj upgradajo
<Matthai> hja... državna uprava recimo ne more
<Matthai> zadnjič mi je ena iz ministrstva za finance povedala
<Matthai> da je namestila FF
<Matthai> in so jo skoraj odpustili
<Matthai> disciplinski postopek, pa to
<Matthai> namestila ga je pa zato, ker jim neke ključne aplikacije niso več hotele z MSIE delat :-)
<idioterna> ja nej quitne ane
<idioterna> pa admina fejst sune v jajca predn gre
<Matthai> saj bo dala zdaj odpoved
<idioterna> zadn dan nej vsem namesti firefox :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41596/#p41596
<zdobersek> whatthefuckingfuck
<CrazyLemon> wtff
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gOHoGQOqHU
<Seniorita> How Guys/Girls Drive - YouTube
<Seniorita> »the difference between how guys and girls drive... click to tweet: http://ctt.ec/8rDgR subscribe: http://www.youtube.com/jle twitter: http://twitter.com/john...«
<idioterna> rong.
<CrazyLemon> what rong
<CrazyLemon> whats*
<idioterna> video
<idioterna> guys drive like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mbF6rqDb7M
<Seniorita> Commute #20227 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »10:30 orle climb 16:45 hardest part 24:15 orle summit 27:50 back to ljubljana 28:40 rudnik school 46:00 tivoli«
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem.. moški del se mi je kr zdel dosti podoben mojemu
<CrazyLemon> edina izjema je petje..js ne pojem brez glasbe :D
<zdobersek> La Roux!
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-05
<napsy_> a rainy day
<napsy_> damn js pa nimam nic cokolade :(
<dz0ny> tesla runs ubuntu http://www.dragtimes.com/blog/tesla-model-s-ethernet-network-explored-possible-jailbreak-in-the-future
<Seniorita> » Tesla Model S Ethernet Network Explored, Possible Jailbreak in the Future? - DragTimes.com Drag Racing, Fast Cars, Muscle Cars Blog
<Seniorita> »While we're testing the performance capabilities of the Tesla Model S by running it down the 1/4 mile in heads up races such as Tesla vs Corvette Stingray and Tesla vs Viper, others are digging deep into how the Tesla Model S functions internally. Being the technical marvel that the Model S is with it's [...]«
<gregors> napsy_ jz pa tle s ta veliko nutelo :D
<napsy_> ce ne bos dovol pazu naj jo kmal ne bo vec :D
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41597/#p41597
<gregors> napsy_, ni sile, sm dobil ono 5 litersko za novo leto
<gregors> tud če bi se trudu je ne morm zmazat
<gregors> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<yang> Vinilne plošče House - Dance...Možna menjava.....Možna menjava za diatonično harmoniko ali klavirko
<yang> bols pr hrmonki ostat
<yang> http://www.bolha.com/glasba-film/cd-plosce/vinili/vinilne-plosce-house-dance-mozna-menjava--1280720456.html?aclct=1395984510
<Seniorita> Vinilne plošče House - Dance...Možna menjava... :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Prodam cca. 1500 Vinylnih plošč v glavnem sami hiti od letnika 1999 pa do leta 2007(Gigi Dagostino,Prezioso,Groove Coverage,Molella«
<yang> .vrem e lj
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @05.04.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 88%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:43, Kulminacija: 13:05:46, Sončni zahod: 19:35:48
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 00min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy_> vreme: sux
<CrazyLemon> bo jutri veliko lepše..no worries :)
<msev> je izjemno težko updateat bios na linux sistemih? mam en acer aspire netbook k noče polnit baterije pa sem pogledal mal na net in bi bil lahko problem "bug" v biosu, so pa tut še ene druge fore za probat npr. za ga zaženeš brez baterije pa jo pol naknadno daš notr in nekaterim je začelo polnit
<msev> :)
<idioterna> odvisno od bios updaterja
<idioterna> hp ti da linux binary za flashat bios iz linuxa
<CrazyLemon> a ni tudi možnost flashanja z usb ključka?
<msev> jp
<msev> naj bi bla
<msev> z unetbootin-om baje
<CrazyLemon> https://www.1ka.si/a/39164
<Seniorita> Mestno varovanje koles - EnKlikAnketa - 1KA spletne ankete
<msev> a to ko update-aš bios moraš nanov nanest op.sist.?
<idioterna> ne
<msev> kul...tako izjemno retardirano da se moram s tem ukvarjat :-/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] iPad ‘Not Charging’ from USB on Ubuntu? Here’s How to Fix It  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/okuE2ABapbU/ipad-iphone-not-charning-usb-on-ubuntu-fix
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti praviš da uporabljaš Copy ane?
<sasa84> mhm CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> no sasa84 lahk mi daš reff link pa mogoče dobiš kak gb več
<sasa84> oki doki CrazyLemon
<sasa84> všeč mi je, kok je integrated z ubuntujem...
<sasa84> ful placa ma
<CrazyLemon> 20gb maš zdaj
<sasa84> pa ti tud se mi zdi?
<sasa84> a ne dobiva vsak po 5?
<CrazyLemon> dobiva ja :)
<dz0ny> kaj to
<dz0ny> kaj se tala free
<sasa84> https://copy.com?r=vc4RRx
<Seniorita> 400 Bad Request
<sasa84> evo dz0ny ...za copy
<sasa84> 15giga placa... pa Å¡e 5 giga extra
<sasa84> za tistga k se prjav in za tistga, k je povabu
<sasa84> se kr splača se mi zdi
<sasa84> hvala dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> hm a to ma kak ui
<dz0ny> k mi napise sam connection refused
<sasa84> dz0ny, si na ubuntu?
<dz0ny> ja
<sasa84> tist tarball maš
<dz0ny> pac overlay mas
<dz0ny> za nautilus
<dz0ny> al je se kej drugega
<sasa84> https://screencloud.net/v/C1vE
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 15:03:33 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<sasa84> tako okence pride
<CrazyLemon> še tray icon imaš
<CrazyLemon> sam ne dela ravno najboljše na 14.04 :)
<sasa84> na 12.04 supr ;)
<CrazyLemon> seveda..na zihr dela tudi na windows 98...but that doesnt help me :)
<dz0ny> pr men ga ni
<CrazyLemon> hm..očitno nekaj dela
<CrazyLemon> ker vidim da uploada slike
<CrazyLemon> katerih pa nisem sploh izbral :D
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/hTMzbTT.png
<CrazyLemon> tko zgleda pri meni
<idioterna> ja kasn slovenc pa si da mas neke cudne tuje hribe gor!
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..to ni moj screenshot
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam copy tray menu zgleda enako pri meni :D
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da tudi js imam tuje hribe gor
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sam copy je meh ker lahko imaš samo en folder
<sasa84> ooo, kok sexy namizje CrazyLemon
<idioterna> zdej si ga pa uzalla k je reku da ni njegov.
<sasa84> a to so default ikonce v 14.04?
<sasa84> aja :\
<sasa84> pardon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ikonce so enake v launcherju
<CrazyLemon> samo v nautilusu so druge
<napsy_> jack daniels, ou yea
<sasa84> pregledna plošča je ful lepa na skrinšotu, CrazyLemon
<sasa84> sam lohk bi ble mal večje :P
<sasa84> ampak ajde :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da hell?
<sasa84> čiiiist sexy
<CrazyLemon> a ti sploh veš kaj je pregledna plošča?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ffs ..in ti si koordinatorka? :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> pa sej so iste na pregledni plošči kt na launcherju
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> pregledna plošča je ful lepa na skrinšotu, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> you know what you said :D
<sasa84> aja! ne na tvojem skrinšotu CrazyLemon  ;)
<sasa84> gledam ikonce drugje ;)
<sasa84> http://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Ubuntu_1404_wallpaper.jpeg
<sasa84> oooo, kok kjuuuuut
<sasa84> brb, kofe
<idioterna> kr uredu je ja
<idioterna> a majo majce
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fyi..to ni 14.04 wallpaper..to je kvečjemu wallpaper kerga lahko imaš na 14.04
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a koza je tokratna maskota?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> tehehe
<idioterna> tahr al kva je ze
<idioterna> neka novozelandska koza
<CrazyLemon> himalajska
<CrazyLemon> tahr ja
<napsy_>  85% mladih živi pri starših -- slo tech
<napsy_> ZaphodBB :: danes, 09:16:53
<napsy_> strani: « 1 ... 4 5 6
<napsy_> only on slo-tech
<napsy_> I guess da je se vedno bol ko pa spet kak 30-letni devicnik :/
<idioterna> kaj to
<idioterna> aja un k prav da so 80s generacija najbl bogi
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> 0 nadgrajenih, 2 na novo nameščenih, 11 bo odstranjenih in 6 ne nadgrajenih.
<dz0ny> Potrebno je dobiti 18,6 kB/149 kB arhivov.
<dz0ny> Po tem opravilu bo sproščenega 7604 kB prostora na disku.
<dz0ny> Naredili boste nekaj, kar je morda lahko Å¡kodljivo.
<dz0ny> Za nadaljevanje vtipkajte frazo 'Da, naredi tako kot pravim!'
<dz0ny>  ?] da
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kdo je pa to prevajal :>
<idioterna> narobe je
<idioterna> Za nadaljevanje vtipkajte frazo 'Ajde, jebote!'
<idioterna> bi blo prov
<dz0ny> aja pa sam Yes prime
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> Da/da/DA nada
<dz0ny> rofl tud yes je nada
<dz0ny> -y --force-yes tud nada
<dz0ny> rofl
<dz0ny> se dobr da je sobota
<dz0ny> ko hoces namestiti javo ti pa apt zbrise
<dz0ny> this is fun
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/apt/+pots/apt-all/sl/108/+translate
<Seniorita> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “apt-all” : “apt” source package : Translations : Quantal (12.10) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<dz0ny> gandalfar is to blame
<CrazyLemon> not really.. sj lepo spodaj piše da se to mora prepisat
<CrazyLemon> devs are to blame
<dz0ny> hec je da sta dva modela apt-ja
<dz0ny> neki kvazi ~/local/bin
<dz0ny> in global
<dz0ny> in random med njima preklaplja
<dz0ny> don't upgrade :>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, al vem...sam je luškan wallpaper :D
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<sasa84> ooooooooooo zdobersek
<sasa84> wiiii
 * sasa84 se gre crkljat k zdobersek 
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok ti dela 14.04?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne dela mu :>
<sasa84> jst bom počakala do "ofišl" :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zaenkrat dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> no razen
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> don't upgrade :>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tale copy sux
<CrazyLemon> uploada že cel dan
<CrazyLemon> in piše da je uploadal samo 200MB
<CrazyLemon> toliko pa uploadam v dobre pol ure
<_upd_> a kdo skrill uporablja ?
<dz0ny> skrill?
<CrazyLemon> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/14/04/04/2220259/tesla-model-s-has-hidden-ethernet-port-user-runs-firefox-on-the-17-screen
<Seniorita> Tesla Model S Has Hidden Ethernet Port, User Runs Firefox On the 17" Screen - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »New submitter FikseGTS (3604833) writes "A Tesla Model S owner located a 4 pin connector on the left side of the Tesla Model S dashboard that turns out to be a disguised ethernet networking port. After crafting his owns patch cable to connect with the Tesla's port, a networking connection was estab...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: old
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> tesla laufa ubuntu ?? what were they thinking
<dz0ny> ja firefox
<dz0ny> ni receno da je ve sistem ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i said it once and i'll say it again.. če ne kopiraš linka na ubuntu-si pol ni old :)
<dz0ny> sem ga
<dz0ny> zjutraj
<sasa84> jah CrazyLemon ...unih HD p0rn zadev ni treba uploadat no...bo hitrej
<CrazyLemon> ni ga v mojem backlogu :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dejstvo je..da je copy pretty much crap :)
<CrazyLemon> dropbox in u1 sta bila svetlobna leta pred copy :)
<CrazyLemon> naštimam upload limit na 40
<CrazyLemon> pa uploada 100+
<CrazyLemon> in vseeno se cifra ne premakne z 218.1 MB
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> kaj maš pa tak shitty upload... jst am že skor 3 giga gor :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 koliko že imaš ti uploada? :)
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> kje? a doma al v lj? :D
<CrazyLemon> kjerkoli :)
<sasa84> uf...fuł
<CrazyLemon> tako fuł da ga ne znaš niti cifre napisat?..thats a lot
<CrazyLemon> -ga
<sasa84> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3420137538
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<Seniorita> »Test your Internet connection bandwidth to locations around the world with this interactive broadband speed test from Ookla«
<sasa84> jst mam 7 al 8 skoz 1
<sasa84> pa pr tistmu 1 še kšna stvar mal pobere
<CrazyLemon> torej basically imas manj uploada kot js
<sasa84> zdj dela tv, fotr je na kompu, telefončki...pa mam 72,9 uploada na copy
<sasa84> (kb/s)
<CrazyLemon> Curr: 906.52 kBit/s
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon>  Min: 3.27 kBit/s
<CrazyLemon>                                                        Max: 1023.40 kBit/s
<CrazyLemon> skoraj 1Mb :)
<sasa84> speedtest!
<sasa84> drgač ti nč ne verjamemo!
<sasa84> lies, all lies!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhcttcXcRYY
<Seniorita> Nirvana - About A Girl (MTV Unplugged) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Music video by Nirvana performing About A Girl. (C) 1994 Geffen Records«
<sasa84> veš kaj CrazyLemon .... glavn d maš plac stvari nekam shrant :P
<sasa84> jst bom ke dala slike, k jih mam par giga
<sasa84> drgač pa itak nucam DB za fax pa to
<sasa84> sm mela pa naštiman, d so se mi določene mape iz DB shranjevale tud v U1-za zihr
<idioterna> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Sck_nuMDjyY/Uz8crPZJ3II/AAAAAAAAEyU/Dqa3EO--2n4/w600-h396-no/BkT8NUfCMAAIjCW.jpg
<idioterna> dobr pic.
<sasa84> haha, lol :D
<dz0ny> https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2014/04/03/tso-and-linus-and-the-impotent-rage-against-systemd/
<Seniorita> Ts’o and Linus And The Impotent Rage Against systemd « IgnorantGuru's Blog
<Seniorita> »Bringing some links buried in comments below to the top, I think these critiques of systemd's integration and maintenance deserve some review. First, kernel developer Theodore Ts'o, the developer o...«
<yang> a se vedno ne deluje sloteh login ?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> mislim ja
<yang> sment
<dz0ny> ne deluje
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 copy je končno začel uploadat
<CrazyLemon> ampak vs tist upload preden sm restartal copy
<CrazyLemon> je šel v nič :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: NSA
<dz0ny> k si ubuntu aktivist
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aktivist..right :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men je tud prvi dan kr nehu...zdj pa že par dni bp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kaj se sekiraš...ti maš itak tok hitr upload k smuk na streifu :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sekiram se ker bi to lahko uploadal do zdaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tko pa bo shutdown cez kako urco
<sasa84> ah...kaj je to v primerjavi z večnostjo CrazyLemon ... :P
<sasa84> nč miške...še na en čik pa spat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 s čiki je ne boš dočakala
<CrazyLemon> večnost i mean
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, absurd je umret zdrav :>
<sasa84> nč miške... pridkani bodte
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, teb pa hitr upload :D
<sasa84> živeli!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41598/#p41598
<idioterna> a sasi ni noben povedu da ji kajenje zjebe elastin
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41599/#p41599
<yang> katoliki lahko kadijo pa jejo meso
<yang> edino seksat ne smejo pred poroko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41600/#p41600
#ubuntu-si 2014-04-06
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Install USB drivers for VirtualBox on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YFGvHDefOf8/install-usb-drivers-virtualbox-ubuntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41601/#p41601
<gregors> dobro jutro :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid stupid copy
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<gregors> heh stupid copy ? :D
<CrazyLemon> gregors ja.. copy.com
<CrazyLemon> oz njegov client
<CrazyLemon> če dodaš povezavo do mape moraš ponovno zagnat clienta ker drugače ne pošteka da je notri povezava
<gregors> to pej niti ne vem kej je :D
<CrazyLemon> sonce \o/
<idioterna> megla!
<idioterna> zdele bi mogu jit na hrib da bi dol gledu smetano
<idioterna> ampak mam deu, bom drugic
<CrazyLemon> js bom počakal še kakšno urco da bo cesta suha pol pa v novigrad
<idioterna> odlicno
<idioterna> enjoy
<idioterna> upam da s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> s kolesom ja :)
<idioterna> a gres po parenzani
<CrazyLemon> ne.. kr po glavni cesti :)
<idioterna> to se ti pa splaca s specjalko jit
<CrazyLemon> ma se splača tudi z mtb.. ne zaostajam dosti.. še posebi ne na ravnem pa na spustu
<CrazyLemon> klanci so druga zgodba ampak jih ni dosti do novigrada :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja samo en zoprn je
<CrazyLemon> cca. 77km pa ~650m višincev je
<yang> hm, guinea pig po hrvasko se rece "zamorac" ?
<yang> tko sem namrec prebral na nekem blogu
<yang> "domaci zamorcic" pravi wikipedia
<CrazyLemon> so rasist
<idioterna> racist.
<CrazyLemon> right :).. je.. me ta racist :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @06.04.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 89%  pretežno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:49, Kulminacija: 13:05:28, Sončni zahod: 19:37:07
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 03min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 17.6°C @06.04.2014 10:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 66% Veter: severnik 2.2 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:03, Kulminacija: 13:09:11, Sončni zahod: 19:40:19
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 02min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @06.04.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 74%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:49, Kulminacija: 13:05:28, Sončni zahod: 19:37:07
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 03min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 16.4°C @06.04.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 58% Veter: vzhodnik 2 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:51, Kulminacija: 13:06:17, Sončni zahod: 19:37:43
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 13ur 02min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> hejhou yang ;)
<idioterna> 22:29< sasa84> nč miške...še na en čik pa spat
<idioterna> 23:08< idioterna> a sasi ni noben povedu da ji kajenje zjebe elastin
<sasa84_> idioterna, ti si prvi, ki si me razsvetlil :>
<idioterna> ja to je kr pomembn
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elastin
<Seniorita> Elastin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41602/#p41602
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Canonical bo ukinil Ubuntu One  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41603/#p41603
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ko se po dolgem casu spravim uposobit openvpn :)
<sasa84_> a krejzek biciklira?
<idioterna> v novigrad
<sasa84_> uuu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Windows XP Theme for Lubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/v1aRWV8Hjb8/windows-xp-theme-lubuntu
<dz0ny> http://regexr.com/
<Seniorita> RegExr: Learn, Build, & Test RegEx
<Seniorita> »Regular expression tool with syntax highlighting, contextual help, video tutorial, reference, and searchable community patterns.«
<zdobersek> mhm!
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html <-- kolk lepa fronta
<Seniorita> Radarska slika padavin
<CrazyLemon> dokler ni na obali je prelepa :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek in.. kateri si bil? :)
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek včeraj na brevetu.. nisem te vidu očitno si prej štartal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: najbrz nisi med taprvimi gledal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sem..pa ni bilo nobenga Žan ..at all :)
<zdobersek> aja, nisem se prijavu
<zdobersek> skoda penezov
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti
<CrazyLemon> no povej čas..ti js povem kateri si bil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: minuto pred drugim
<zdobersek> mal smo se pol razpucal na koncu
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> ker prvi in drugi sta se slikala
<CrazyLemon> nekam star zgledaš
<CrazyLemon> za svoja rosna leta :>
<dz0ny> rofl http://i.4cdn.org/g/src/1390842451744.png
<idioterna> mirrored (NSFW): http://bou.si/4c/1390842451744.png
<dz0ny> http://www.corsproxy.com/i.4cdn.org/g/src/1390842451744.png
<dz0ny> no joy
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> en si je pa vzel čas.. že 20 min klika po vodniku za ubuntu 11.10 :D
<zdobersek> NSALemon, reporting for duty.
<CrazyLemon> o\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, je že nehu klikat? :P
<sasa84> ps: kok je Å¡lo bicikliranje dns? :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, si že zlezu dol s pocestnice?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako naj bi pa Å¡lo bicikliranje? :)
<sasa84> vprašam :)
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ponavadi i guess..najprej pritisneš z levo nato še z desno nogo
<CrazyLemon> in ponavljaš 4 ure
<CrazyLemon> Ned 6 Apr - 22:24:39 (43 min 40s)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nehal je ja..po 43 minutah :)
<CrazyLemon> (more pages by this visitor are not displayed)
<CrazyLemon> ne gre niti prikazat koliko strani je preklikal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> je bil pa dosleden :D
<CrazyLemon> Spent a total of 43 min 40s on the website, and viewed 102 pages in 1 visits.
<zdobersek> 11.10?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> ajej
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84> nč, dost pisanje za dns...jaz grem tud pančat
<sasa84> nočko vsem ;)
<sasa84> papa zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: lahko noc
<idiotern1> kaj pa za dns pises?
<idiotern1> a tut kej za dhcp? :)
<sasa84> haha...ne disertacijo sem pisala :)
<sasa84> idiotern1, ti maš dhcp čez? :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-30
<napsy> jutro
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: [14.04] Skype se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42872#Comment_42872
<dz0ny> dan
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @30.03.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% jugozahodnik 2.9 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:47:39, Kulminacija: 11:07:35, Sončni zahod: 17:27:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 39min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> AHOY SAILOR
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> ups
<zdobersek> NO UPS FOR YOU
<CrazyLemon> STOP USING CAPS
<CrazyLemon> THANK YOU
<bobe__> zdravo
<bobe__> Martin prevaja LibreOffice vodnik, pa je treba lokalizirati tudi en kup slik
<bobe__> nelkaj jih je za windoze, nekaj za Maca, večina pa za Ubuntu
<bobe__> je kakšna varianta, da dobi remote dostoo do enega ununtuja z nameščenim zadnjim libreoffice?
<bobe__> eh, dostop, ubuntuja
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [14.04] Skype se ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42873#Comment_42873
<CrazyLemon> bobe__ ali pa če objavi na forum katere slike rabi pa bomo tisti ki imamo zadnji libreoffice naredili screenshote :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma najboljše da objavi 'original' slike ali povezavo do the slik
<CrazyLemon> teh*
<bobe__> je tudi varianta, samo da so konsistentne - da enako zgledajo. dobim vse info pa se oglasim nazaj. hvala
<CrazyLemon> ja to ne bo šlo.. enako ne bodo zgledale razn če potrebuješ sam eno sliko :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mislim da majo automator
<dz0ny> tko da se sam njim reče in nardijo pics
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi ubuntu ga je mel.. didnt work very well :)
<CrazyLemon> še posebej zato ker ga ni noben vzdrževal
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<napsy> idioterna: poznas kako trgovino v lj kjer se da dobut za ugodno ceno dobr kolo? se prav tam do 350 evrov
<napsy> al pa ce majo kje kaka znizanja
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> leklerk ma vcasih ful dobre kripe
<idioterna> za tm 150
<idioterna> ajde 200
<idioterna> to pac za po mestu pa da se ti ne polom na prvem ovinku
<napsy> sam bo rabu bol gorskega
<napsy> bi*
<napsy> tem trgovinam skor ne zaupam vec, vecjim
<napsy> ponavad one najslabse dela skup nasravfajo
<CrazyLemon> i'd disagree.. če sta menjalnika shimano deore sta pač shimano deore in ne XY stuff.. ker ne obstaja XY stuff :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa tko da ne boš dobil kakovosten okvir
<CrazyLemon> v nobenem primeru :)
<idioterna> napsy: "bol gorskega" pomeni, da bi rad hodil na izlete z njim
<idioterna> vec kot 50km dalec?
<idioterna> po razlicnih terenih?
<idioterna> nared si uslugo pa mej dva bicikla
<idioterna> enga da ti ga ne spizdijo
<napsy> idioterna: jup
<idioterna> pa enga za prijetno voznjo
<napsy> hum jap
<napsy> sam nimam ravno kolesarnice
<napsy> pol pa se moja po dva bicikla pa so stirje
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/bike-hanger.jpg
<idioterna> get used to it
<napsy> kul sam sj pravim, skoda ker nimam tolk placa
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 16°C @30.03.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% zahodnik 7.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:44:38, Kulminacija: 11:04:41, Sončni zahod: 17:24:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 40min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> :|
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> pihlja
<zdobersek> 50kmh sunki
<CrazyLemon> dej ne bluzi.. sam 7.8m/s je
<CrazyLemon> sej lepo piše ane!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.4°C @30.03.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% severozahodnik 2.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:51:12, Kulminacija: 11:10:50, Sončni zahod: 17:30:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 39min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/vreme_avt.html
<zdobersek> sueck it
<CrazyLemon> ampak ti nisi v celju..ampak izven :/
<zdobersek> pravis ti, mona, ki isce vreme za Koper
<CrazyLemon> koliko izven celja si ti??
<zdobersek> 5km!
<sasa84_> tale obešalnik za bicikle je pa fajn idioterna :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm pa 3km izven kp! suck it
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 11.3°C @30.03.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% južni veter 5.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:48:41, Kulminacija: 11:08:29, Sončni zahod: 17:28:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 39min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> pffff, mi mamo daljši dan k KP :P
<sasa84_> eat that CrazyLemon!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si tehnicno gledano hribovc
<sasa84_> LOL
<sasa84_> dejansko res
<sasa84_> mogoče ma še več nadmorske višine k jst :P
<CrazyLemon> cca. 90m
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne.. ni več :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: I'm from Barcelona - Violins.
 * sasa84_ počoha CrazyLemon za ušeski
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<dz0ny> sasa84_: a zadnjič so tvojo greto rešval gasilci?
<sasa84_> haha, ne dz0ny :D
<sasa84_> naša zna plezat ;)
<sasa84_> dz0ny: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19244247/2015-02-27%2017.57.54%202015-15-03%2020-40-.jpg
<sasa84_> moja gretica ;)
<dz0ny> to zgleda kot da pripravlja nek napad :D
<CrazyLemon> a že 6144 ogledov ima!? priljubljena muca! :D
<dz0ny> all cats are
<Seniorita52>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pushbullet Indicator Gets Option To Reply To SMS, WhatsApp And Telegram, Full Universal Copy And Paste Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/viMl5m8XlBY/pushbullet-indicator-gets-option-to.html
<sasa84_> dz0ny: sej je taka taprava mačka... ful lovi ;) od pajkov, muh, mišk do naših nog :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: jp... pr nas doma so same priljubljene muce :P
<zdobersek> pajke??
<yang> v LJ je Cat Caffe
<yang> Nisem se bil
<napsy> eh
<napsy> majno, premajhno
<napsy> ne vem a majo se zdaj enako guzvo
<yang> ja verjetno je guzva zaradi publicitete
<yang> jaz mam sosede k majo 3 macke pa psa, jih lahko vsak dan bozam ce zelim
<CrazyLemon> ni premajhno če si mačka!
<yang> pametni macki, da se vedno ognejo avtomobilom
<yang> v enmu letu je zginlo kakih 5 mackov, zdaj pa ze 5 let nobeden, en jih je giftal tukaj
<napsy> mogoc pa je mel dober razlog
<yang> kaksen pa bi bil dober razlog za giftanje zivali ?
<dz0ny> food?
<napsy> nevem, mu scijejo povsod
<napsy> pa macke precej vrabcev pobijejo
<napsy> ki jih je ze tak mal
<yang> vrabcev je mal ?
<napsy> valda
<yang> kle jih je polno
<yang> to je pa poleg golobov ta bolj razsirjena sorta
<napsy> nevem, pri nam vem da jih je ze kr mal
<napsy> pa sm tut od drugih slisal kok je mal ptic nasploh
<yang> vrabci so bolj "pametni" ptici, ker vedno fehtajo za hrano okol cloveka, prakticno razen njih in golobov noben  ptic ne fehtari
<napsy> ja in?
<yang> nc, sam pravim
<yang> macki pac imajo naravni nagon za lovljenje plena, saj so plenilci
<napsy> mogoc je enim to slo v nos
<yang> tej sosedovi vsake toliko kaksnega ptica ferdirbajo
<yang> mozno, en sosed je reku 1x da ne mara macov zarad tega k lovijo ptice
<yang> lahko jih je on giftal al pa kak drug
<yang> samo vseeno to je pac zivalski krog
<yang> to je kot bi rekel da ne maras ptice ker mrovlje jejo
<yang> pa bi jih zato giftal
<idioterna> sasa84_: uredu je ja
<idioterna> sasa84_: da niso tok u napoto
<idioterna> zdej cez zimo sploh, k je se traktor u garazi
<sasa84_> mhm
<Seniorita52>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Rhythmbox 3.2 In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/KLXwZBpAjPM/install-rhythmbox-32-in-ubuntu-or-linux.html
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie_: pong
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ping me!
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<gregorsk> a je tle kak python programer ?
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> precej nas je, sam verjetn nismo najcenejsi
<gregorsk> ahm ahm :) ne ?
<gregorsk> :D
<gregorsk> haha
<gregorsk> res ? a se da uredu zaslužit kot python programer ? :D
<gregorsk> idioterna,
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> povej kaj rabs k morm domov pocas
<CrazyLemon> sam poglej do katere ure delajo python programerji.. od jutra do sutra :p
<idioterna> a i duze
<dz0ny> mors it za peka al pa slaščičarja
<dz0ny> aja hm
<dz0ny> ti podobn delajo :D
<idioterna> mogoce tut oni tok uzivajo v delu k mi
<idioterna> ja nc no
<idioterna> js grem domov
<idioterna> s stravo!
<CrazyLemon> god speed!
<CrazyLemon> /s/ //
<idioterna> too slow!
<idioterna> but thanks
<zdobbie> ohnoes
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ping !
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meh.. one more
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: hribovc!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to mi deli!
<gregorsk> idioterna, lepo bodi
<gregorsk> že spamam okoli :)
<gregorsk> http://pastebin.com/jaQSfLst
<gregorsk> :D
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> listi so grozni za to
<gregorsk> idioterna, vem
<gregorsk> sam kaj pa bi ?
<idioterna> loh razlozim k bom doma
<gregorsk> :D
<idioterna> ja dict
<gregorsk> idioterna, hehe
<gregorsk> aja sej res dict
<gregorsk> dej bom probu se naučit dict
<gregorsk> hehe
<gregorsk> :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: du bist ein dict!
<gregorsk> dict je resno nemška beseda CrazyLemon
<gregorsk> ?
<gregorsk> :D
<idioterna> ne.
<CrazyLemon> gregorsk ne poslušat zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> ever
<gregorsk> a
<gregorsk> ok ok
<gregorsk> got it
<CrazyLemon> he's just ein penis :)
<gregorsk> CrazyLemon, a tud tebe ne smem poslušat ? :D
<CrazyLemon> gregorsk to bi bilo edino smiselno
<zdobersek> niso vsi brihtne glavce na tem kanalu
<zdobersek> se Taylor Swift nabijajo
<gregorsk> heh :)
<gregorsk> wtf is Taylor Swift
<zdobersek> exactly
<gregorsk> jeeez
<yang> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/crime/officials-respond-to-incident-at-nsa-on-fort-meade-campus/2015/03/30/08bdfe56-d6e1-11e4-ba28-f2a685dc7f89_story.html
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie_: pong
<sasa84> hejou miškice
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2551-1: Apache Standard Taglibs vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2551-1/
<yang> o saska
<yang> kaj dogaja ?
<CrazyLemon> očitno not much!
<CrazyLemon> al pa te preprosto ignorira..she's like that
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/17-5-stopinje-celzija-na-antarktiki-izmerili-najvisjo-temperaturo/361713
<CrazyLemon> holy sh!t
<miha> Čer
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/
<jabuk> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
<jabuk> Facebook je socialno omrežje, ki povezuje ljudi s prijatelji in ostalimi, ki delajo, študirajo ali živijo v bližini. Ljudje uporabljajo Facebook, da...
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/30/8314347/gmail-android-update-adds-unified-inbox
<jabuk> Gmail for Android finally has a unified inbox that puts every email in one place | The Verge
<jabuk> Gmail for Android can finally show all of your emails from every account in one place. Today, Google announced that the latest update to its email app includes a new "All Inboxes" option which,...
<CrazyLemon> too much!
<miha> Preživel cryptoparty
<miha> Simpatično, samo hrvat je čist bluzil
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny opis je odveč IMO :)
<CrazyLemon> title je več kot dovolj
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ni bil prej tudi?
<miha> Ste mi banali botko?
<dz0ny> nje
<dz0ny> ni je ze cel dan
<CrazyLemon> ni je bilo cel vikend
<CrazyLemon> kaj cel dan :D
<CrazyLemon> odkar je miha začel "migracijo" :>
<miha> Hm
<miha> Zanimivo
<miha> moral predstaviti na drug server, rss mi dela, drugo nisem gledal
<miha> Nisem imel časa, tak da prav da ste zrihtal
<miha> Dz0ny description dej pa Å¡e og:description od fb naj pogleda, nekatere strani imajo tam bolje
<CrazyLemon> description je že in je odveč.. title je dovolj
<CrazyLemon> ne pa da cel roman izpiše za vsak link :)
<miha> Ja da ni treba klikniti
<miha> A ni bolje
<miha> Lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> ln
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrCceXVKdUg
<jabuk> A Revolutionary New Way to Pedal - YouTube
<jabuk> Nikola Innovation’s patented Zivo™ technology combines the movements of a skater and cyclist into one smooth motion that provides new efficiency, comfort, an...
#ubuntu-si 2015-03-31
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<zdobersek> flobadobadob
<Seniorita52>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Email App Geary Updated — How To Install It In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EHfEEG0gOPQ/install-geary-ubuntu-linux-email-update
<CrazyLemon> stupid vps
<napsy> woot
<CrazyLemon> napsy v hervisu imaš popuste na kolesa.. če te zanima
<napsy> za hervis sm slabe reci slisu
<napsy> bom pa se pocekiru
<CrazyLemon> napsy pust slabe reči.. boljšega deala ne boš najdu
<dz0ny> like fiktivno dvnignim oceno en teden pred popusti
<dz0ny> dvignimo ceno*
 * dz0ny coffee not kicked in, yet
<napsy> bil sm na enem servisu koles enkrat in so mel top kolesa sam jim je zmankal na zalost .. je pa odnos cist drugacn
<napsy> nek manjsi servis, tip si res uzel cas za stranke, pr hervisu nikol nism dobu takega obcutka .. tam ti priporocajo kolo glede na ceno, kj vec pa nikol ne povejo
<CrazyLemon> napsy to je res ja.. sam top koles ne boš dobil za to ceno - to je preprosto dejstvo
<CrazyLemon> če kupuješ novo kolo seveda
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. geary 0.10 is out! \o/
<napsy> a je kje kak changelog?
<CrazyLemon> !g github geary
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> stupid seniorita
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/GNOME/geary/blob/e6793d6204970e882d5a8b6132a50dcc82694a9f/NEWS
<jabuk> geary/NEWS at e6793d6204970e882d5a8b6132a50dcc82694a9f · GNOME/geary · GitHub
<jabuk> geary - email client
<CrazyLemon> latest release je bil 0.8.3
<zdobersek> sami GNOME fanatiki
<napsy> js uporablam kde
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> edini sensible desktop
<CrazyLemon> sam še če bi dodali da lahko premikaš maile v druge dodane accounte bi bilo fajn :)
<idioterna> kasne maile v kasne accounte
<CrazyLemon> recimo imam na gmail acc folder Računi.. in geary ravno "ne dovoli" da premikaš iz recimo yahoo acc v gmail Računi folder
<CrazyLemon> dovoli samo da premikaš maile znotraj enga računa
<dz0ny> idioterna: http://lnav.org/features/
<dz0ny> sql for logs
<idioterna> a se en
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: RE: Kaj namesto thunderbirda?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42874#Comment_42874
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/preiskovalca-silk-roada-pokradla-za-milijon-dolarjev-bitcoinov/165366/
<jabuk> Preiskovalca Silk Roada pokradla za milijon dolarjev bitcoinov | Monitor
<jabuk> Na dan  prihajajo  nečedne podrobnosti o preiskavi nezakonite spletne strani Silk Road, kjer je bilo na normalno nedostopnem delu interneta kupiti vse vrste mamil,...
<napsy> so ...
<napsy> the hunters became the huntee
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> awesome sauce! jabuk bo vice govoril! :p
<dz0ny> aww
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/GimSIeK.jpg
<dz0ny> win
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ViL2hpZ2hzY2hvb2xtLjI4YjJhLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/4755556e/b82/high-school-musical-victory.jpg
<anny_> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej anny_
<anny_> Lemon? Melon? :)
 * CrazyLemon najdu $0.01 v denarnici
<CrazyLemon> nekdo me je ogoljufal!
<anny_> :)
<anny_> toži ga
<napsy> aja
<napsy> http://www.meetup.com/Slovenian-Go-lang-User-Group/events/220461679/
<jabuk> Third Ljubljana Golang Meetup -
<jabuk> Slovenian Golang User Group (Ljubljana)
<jabuk> - Meetup
<jabuk> It&#039;s time again for a new Gopher meetup in Ljubljana.
<jabuk> The last meeting was fantastic, we talked about how Visionect and Zemanta are developing and deploying their products written in the Go langu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bitcoin denarnici?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek niga pls
<anny_> vidim dolarski znak
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: slab!
<anny_> http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/33/337fdc973ee7960404af000ced85f3be70aa2258165264b03643349aa86f9593.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<anny_> jabuk Å¡c!
<slax0r> slax0r: slabsi!
<slax0r> err
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM:
<slax0r> fuck
<slax0r> -.-
<LorD_DDooM> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dz0ny> spread some love
<jabuk> When my coworker breaks my build http://tclhost.com/WRcVtgF.gif
<anny_> http://www.kt70.com/~jamesjpn/images/Tec.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<zdobersek> spread more love
<jabuk> Making small changes in an unfamiliar web framework http://tclhost.com/QgEUwGm.gif
<zdobersek> joy
<jabuk> When I give up fixing a bug and my computer shuts down by himself http://tclhost.com/0VzNy6k.gif
<zdobersek> joy asshole
<jabuk> When the client wants another change one day before the release http://tclhost.com/L8Jp3tQ.gif
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> map se bo resetal?
<slax0r> ni bil nek tukayid event obljubljen?
<LorD_DDooM> maybe, probably, possibly.
<LorD_DDooM> Pomoje se nebo resetiral
<slax0r> mislis da ne? to se obljublja ze od vsega zacetka ko se je CW zacel
<LorD_DDooM> Folku bi se spipalo
<LorD_DDooM> Saj zaradi mene naj se, sploh če bodo res spremembe v algoritmu.
<slax0r> ma ne vem, men je itak vseeno, CW mi je se vedno neki whatever
<slax0r> CW naj bi bil neki priblizek realnosti, dela se pa sam na competitive, kar mi je glupo
<slax0r> na razpolago neomejeno municije, orozja, spare partov, nic resuplyov, potovanje cez 500 svetlobnih let v enem kliku, yadda yadda
<slax0r> sem pricakoval mal vec :)
<LorD_DDooM> TBR, SCR, HBR all day, every day
<slax0r> ane? STK, TDR, FS9,... :)
<LorD_DDooM> Nope, jaz z BJ-3, TBT-7K, RVN-2X, BLR-1D, DRG-FLAME okol skačem
<zdobersek> :>
<yang> jst pa sam z BTC XRP pa XDG
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: mhm, light in zerg :)
<slax0r> such skill :P
<LorD_DDooM> Dejansko tega noben od nas ne dela.. ampak tisto rundo je pa en nov leader vztrajal da za last match pa mraomo to narest
<slax0r> kaj je to za unita?
<LorD_DDooM> ?
<slax0r> tvoj unit, ime :)
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, ne tist je bil pug drop
<LorD_DDooM> Mi smo [OLD]
<slax0r> to vem da je bil pug drop ja, sam pr teb sm vidu unit tag :)
<slax0r> al se je bil kdo zraven?
<LorD_DDooM> Od naših msilim da sva bila dva tisto rundo. Ostalo pa random
<slax0r> sam zanimivo kk ucasih pug dela to kar jim reces, ucas pa cist kontra :D
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kaj namesto thunderbirda?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42875#Comment_42875
<Seniorita52>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install HandBrake Video Transcoder With Fixed Black Widgets And Unity Launcher Progress Bar Integration In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/e85mimTxVmk/install-handbrake-video-transcoder-with.html
<sasa84_> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> oh joy!
<jabuk> when the new guy fixes a bug on which I’ve been stuck on for hours in 5 minutes http://i.imgur.com/bBcOFCl.gif
<dz0ny> job security
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni dežja..go for it!
<napsy> zuni je kr weird wreme
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je sončno :)
<CrazyLemon> pa mal piha
<napsy> tu je oblacn
<napsy> pa zgleda kot da se bo cez uro uscal
<zdobersek> sure as shit I will
<dz0ny> khm piha
<dz0ny> orng piha
<sasa84_> pihaaaaaa
<sasa84_> dz0ny: drž se! :D
<sasa84_> napsy: v lj tud piha?
 * sasa84_ počoha CrazyLemon za ušeski
<napsy> sodec po majanju dreves ne neki
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 13°C @31.03.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% severozahodnik 4.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:42:41, Kulminacija: 11:04:22, Sončni zahod: 17:26:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 43min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> brrrr
<sasa84_> ooooo zdobersek
<sasa84_> abu!
<zdobersek> severozahodnik??
<zdobersek> this changes everything!
<dz0ny> spread the love
<jabuk> when the client opens a bugged module http://i.minus.com/iRLu5LxPLrWbB.gif
<zdobersek> spread the asshole
<zdobersek> a tega pa ne registrira
<zdobersek> spread the love asshole
<jabuk> when someone asks me for help on friday night http://i.imgur.com/epgP8t6.gif
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ma dej
<zdobersek> pa se povsem relevanten gif
<dz0ny> lol
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .prognoza
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @31.03.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% zahodnik 4.3 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:45:43, Kulminacija: 11:07:16, Sončni zahod: 17:28:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 43min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo delno jasno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo, občasno tudi pretežno oblačno. Ponekod bodo občasno manjše krajevne padavine. Pihal bo zmeren do močan jugozahodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 11 do 18 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Zvečer in ponoči bo predvsem v severovzhodnih krajih zapihal okrepljen severozahodni veter. Prehodno bodo ponoči tudi krajevne plohe.
<jabuk> Jutri bo delno jasno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo, predvsem v južni in deloma osrednji Sloveniji bodo sprva še posamezne plohe. Pihal bo okrepljen severni do severozahodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 2 do 8, v severni Sloveniji okoli 0, najvišje dnevne od 10 do 15, na Primorskem do 18 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> As you all should know by now, we have faced a number of issues with DE1 over the last 2 weeks or so, with quite a few freezeup's etc, and some serious HDD Deteriation. And as promised, we will be upgrading this server very soon!
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> DE1?
<CrazyLemon> german location number wan
<lynxlynxlynx> better than HDD Detonation
<CrazyLemon> that was on german location number too
<dz0ny> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pQnTd-Jm-s
<CrazyLemon> bug ^
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> tega nocmo
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny česa? naslova linka? seveda hočemo
<dz0ny> right
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> I'm sorry I clicked the link :(
<zdobersek> evo modelarje http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/obrambno-ministrstvo-kupuje-do-4-brezpilotna-letala-en-komplet-stane-okoli-400-000-evrov.html
<jabuk> when I accidentally make a delete cascade http://i.minus.com/ile6g5Ihyp5Hh.gif
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ?
<zdobersek> improve your regexes maybe?
<CrazyLemon> submit pull request maybe?
<slax0r> effort maybe?
<zdobersek> no maybe?
<gregorsk> idioterna, sm pogruntal veš :D dict is the answer :) kak sm bil tak stupid
<gregorsk> :D
<idioterna> ti ves kaj, ne vem
<gregorsk> drugače pa mi je žal, da sm se lotu najprej C učit, ker mam cel kup čudnih vzorcev za programirat
<gregorsk> ah včeri sm težil neki o python listah
<gregorsk> :D
<idioterna> ja to se spomnim
<idioterna> ne vem kak si bil tak stupid
<gregorsk> no evo to je to :)
<gregorsk> ja no :) jeez
<gregorsk> se vidi, da nism programer po profesiji :D
<idioterna> miha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_Japan#Ancient_Japan pravi, da
<idioterna> Saikaku joked that since there are no women for the first three generations in the genealogy of the gods found in the Nihon Shoki, the gods must have enjoyed homosexual relationships—which Saikaku argued was the real origin of nanshoku.[10]
<jabuk> when the new developer’s evaluation period ends up http://i.imgur.com/KepNkEZ.gif
<idioterna> citation supplied.
<miha> Ja po krščanstvu je bil pa incest če vsi izhajajo iz adama in eve?
<miha> Nič ne reče da je bog še koga ustvaril, do jezusa
<gregorsk> Hah, miha čisto preveč za res si vzel tole religijo
<gregorsk> :)
<idioterna> incest je itak ok kar se tice religije
<miha> Idioterna je začel
<gregorsk> hm, niti ne, vsaj kar se tiče krščanstva
<idioterna> krscanstvo nima nic proti incestu
<gregorsk> hm resno ?
<idioterna> seveda
<gregorsk> mislim da ja
<miha> Gregor zadnje čase mi node.js všeč, pozabi python, nauči se česa uporabnega
<idioterna> ja zakaj so se pa potem krscanski sorodniki parili med sabo
<miha> Tudi za shell skripte :-)
<gregorsk> miha, jz sm na GIS-ih
<gregorsk> programiram razne plugine za GIS pa rabim python
<miha> Aja, pol pa že
<gregorsk> jap
<gregorsk> :)
<gregorsk> sm ugotovil, da bi lahko fino služu s tem
<gregorsk> sam k sm šele včeri spoznal dict
<gregorsk> :D
<idioterna> python je fajn
<gregorsk> jap, sploh če si v GIS svetu ...je skor standard postal na tem področju
<idioterna> je pa res da je v pythonu programirat greh
<gregorsk> idioterna, razlož
<gregorsk> zakaj že ?
<idioterna> ker je kaca
<gregorsk> zarad počasnosti ?
<gregorsk> haha
<gregorsk> dobra...
<idioterna> mimgrede ti da ksne cudne ideje
<idioterna> da pejt japko obirat al pa kej
<idioterna> k na apple racunalnikih ponavad pride preinstalled
<gregorsk> ja ja :) japko in kača  ...una res huda biblična kombinacija :) idioterna
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo tukaj ? :)
<idioterna> nobenga ni
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> iscem dokumentacijo kako rekompajlat bootstrap pa nv al ne znam najdt al kva
<Sky[x]> pac ne najdem
<zdobersek> bv
<zdobersek> k ni nobenga
<Sky[x]> vidim ja :)
<sasa84> kaj rabš Sky[x]? :P
<Sky[x]> sem nasel vse :)
<Sky[x]> na getting started strani sam nekako spregledal se vid da sem blesav danes :>
<sasa84> ccc
<CrazyLemon> "danes" :p
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2553-1: LibTIFF vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2553-1/
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči sasa84 stop it!
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> o
<anny_> o
<anny_> python homework :)
<idioterna> jsm na company vecerji tko da mi ne dovoljo laptopa vn vlect
<anny_> ni panike
<anny_> grem Å¡e enkrat prebrat gradivo
<idioterna> ti kr opisi, pa bo kdo reku
<CrazyLemon> madona siolovci..dejte mir
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa mora bit v dobri družbi da je na telefonu med večerjo :p
<zdobersek> rajsi je z nami!
<anny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/31/google-chromebit/
<jabuk> Google puts Chrome OS on your TV with its own HDMI stick
<jabuk> Google has unveiled a whole new type of Chrome device, and it's one that can fit in your pocket. It's called the Chromebit, and it's essentially a Chrome
<anny_> počutim se kot v prvem razredu
<anny_> eno nalogo znam rešit, drugo malo zasukano pa ne
<Sky[x]> kaj pa resujes anny_ ?
<anny_> python
<lynxlynxlynx> kača, ki ne grize
<CrazyLemon> ali pač?
<CrazyLemon> bomo videli kaj bo anny_ povedala čez kakšno uro
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> lopov
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> :*
<anny_> tudi jaz te ljubim
<CrazyLemon> torej naloga napreduje..lepo! :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa sej veš da lahko vprašaš tukaj če te kaj matra
<CrazyLemon> sam.. js nisem tak kot idioterna in ne rešujem nalog :)
<zdobersek> spread the love
<jabuk> when the new guy accidentally unplug my computer with his foot http://i.minus.com/ibqNxQZLHcEq5n.gif
<anny_> yeah
<zdobersek> YEAH
<anny_> http://postimg.org/image/qmlwkb32t/
<jabuk> View image: Zaslonska slika 2015 03 31 21 47 51
<anny__> CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> anny__ ja?
<anny__> kam dam Å¡e split?
<CrazyLemon> anny__ kakšna je razlika med rsplit pa split ?
<CrazyLemon> pa .. js si vedno pomagam na način da si razdelim nalogo na več podnalog
<lynxlynxlynx> tega ne posluša
<CrazyLemon> recimo dej prvo izpiši vsebino romeo.txt.. nato izpiši po vrsticah
<CrazyLemon> nato recimo po vrsticah uporabi split
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, ker gradiš slovar, moraš to delat sproti al pa prvo prebrati celo datoteko v eno spremenljivko
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sluzbena druzba
<idioterna> ni tok zlo svoh
<lynxlynxlynx> a je neki v seznamu pa preverjaš isto kot gor v for zanki - if x in yourlist
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 13°C @31.03.2015 19:00 UTC.
<zdobersek> mah
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% zahodnik 2.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:42:41, Kulminacija: 11:04:22, Sončni zahod: 17:26:04
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 43min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> kot da boš zdaj šel kolesarit
 * CrazyLemon naredil 280ish km v marcu!
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m00e9mCyWj1rqtbn0o1_500.gif
<CrazyLemon> hvala hvala
<yang> bravo
<yang> rabis nove kolesarske cevlje slucajno :) ?
<yang> bova prec biznis nardila
<CrazyLemon> seveda..20€
<yang> komot
<CrazyLemon> its a deal
<yang> kok mas nogo
<CrazyLemon> 45
<yang> aja sment
<yang> imam manjse
 * CrazyLemon is a big boy
<yang> žal
<yang> ce poznas koga k ma 43/44 ga posl k men
<zdobersek> ze spet diskriminiras
<yang> sam en par mam
<dz0ny> hm to sem enkrat ze resval tle
 * dz0ny gleda od anny nalogo
<dz0ny> so easy
<dz0ny> return list(set(map(file.splitlines(), strip))).sort()
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ksn movie za pogledat?
<dz0ny> predlagaj...
<anny__> dz0ny Source Code 2011
<dz0ny> seen
<anny__> walensa, man of hope
<anny__> brez n-ja
<anny__> tip naredil 8 otrok
<dz0ny> uhh političen
<dz0ny> me no like
<anny__> in podrl berlinski zid
<anny__> caligula 1979
<anny__> ta bo bolj za krejzija
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič ni... nič!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nazadnje sem gledal kill me three times
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> in je tko no..
<dz0ny> depresive
<anny__> hackers game
<CrazyLemon> depresive? sploh ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a gledaš better call saul?
<CrazyLemon> anny__ si rešila nalogo? :)
<anny__> da
<CrazyLemon> in nisi pokazala rešitev? so rude
<anny__> f u
<CrazyLemon> see.. rude
<anny__> dati ti moral razlog za rude
<anny__> šla sem vprašat na forum
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9Kn56tLR0o
<jabuk> Ljubljana DFD – Document Freedom Day 2015 - YouTube
<jabuk> Živimo v času, v katerem se papirnate oblike shranjevanja podatkov večinoma menjajo za digitalne. Svoboda dokumentov je torej nujna za obstoj dokumentov neod...
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> anny__: ok, zdej lahko
<anny__> i'm done
<idioterna> odlicno
<idioterna> nc, pol grem pa domov
<idioterna> srecno
<anny__> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.gentoo.org/
<jabuk> Welcome – Gentoo Linux
<jabuk> The website of Gentoo, a flexible Linux or BSD distribution.
<CrazyLemon> holy shit..my eyes are burning
<anny__> retro style
<anny_> ln
<Seniorita52>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 37 Released With Native HTML5 YouTube Playback  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aOLtJJH6XFU/firefox-37-download-new-features
<upd> gentoooo
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-01
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km  J od MEDVOD @01/04/2015 05:55:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+14.43+E
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> http://www.gopl.io/
<jabuk> The Go Programming Language
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<jabuk> M 2.4 > 10.km  Z od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @01/04/2015 09:34:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+15.43+E
<napsy> u
<napsy> ta pa ze trese
<CrazyLemon> napsy intersport.. akcija koles :D
 * CrazyLemon si bo tudi kupil kolo!
<CrazyLemon> ampak šele junija? oziroma kdaj je vračilo dohodnine
<napsy> mislim da konc maja
<CrazyLemon> no takrat! :D
<napsy> tolk bos dobu nazaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> dovolj :D
<CrazyLemon> aja tolk..ja tolk ja :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj več ne vem sploh kaj počnem.. ker me je presenetila davčna uprava :D
<napsy> aja si dans dobu
<napsy> upam da bom js tut
<napsy> mene je lansko leto
<napsy> sm si lahka cel izpit za avto placu
<CrazyLemon> aja.. lih zdaj vidim da je prvi april hmm.. upam da se pri FURSu ne hecajo :D
<napsy> hehe ta bi bla dobra :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy pol boš tudi ti dobu za novo kolo :D
<napsy> letos ne
<napsy> lansko leto sm se dobu ker sm prej eno leto delu pod avtorsko
<CrazyLemon> tudi moja mama je ponavadi dobila za plačat dokler ni težila podjetju da vplačajo toliko kot morajo in letos je dobila nazaj nekaj :)
<napsy> aha, sj letos bom dobu nekaj nazaj
<napsy> sam ne za cel izpit :D
<napsy> mam lih dost majhno placo da mi se ni treba placevat
<CrazyLemon> a naj pošljem anonimni hate mail visionectu da zvišajo plače? :)
<napsy> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> http://intersport.dts.si/ISI_PPA_03-2015/#5/z  evo napsy
<jabuk> INTERSPORT Akcijski letak - april 2015
<jabuk> Animated publication
<napsy> u
<napsy> on za 400 zgleda kr nice
<CrazyLemon> un je dobr ja
<CrazyLemon> če gledaš tistega na levi in ne tistega spodaj
<napsy> na levi, ja
<zdobersek> kteri levi?
<CrazyLemon> moji levi tvoji desni
<zdobersek> kolo na levi je zensko kolo
<zdobersek> fyfi
<zdobersek> but as you wish
<zdobersek> it's a free country
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poglej naslov.. moško ali žensko kolo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, GENESIS Speed Cross SX 30
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<zdobersek> ktero pa?
<zdobersek> hello kitty mas 130EUR
<CrazyLemon> nakamura na levi
<zdobersek> ktera nakamura?
<CrazyLemon> zadnji menjalnik deore pa 180mm diski
<zdobersek> na 4. strani?
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo tale wheel bee na kolesu? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<zdobersek> ma mona, kaj potem linkas 5. stran
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker sm upošteval napsyjev proračun :)
<mihaweb> jutro... en problem imam tu.. moram extundelete naredit na ...raid :)
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<mihaweb> torej ne sme bit mountano ane
<mihaweb> zdobersek: <3
<zdobersek> spread the love
<jabuk> when I install SAP http://i.imgur.com/gxULfDP.gif
<zdobersek> https://com.google/
<jabuk> elgooG
<mihaweb> ok, hardware raid je itak že vse vredu ane. samo rescue dam, pa bi moralo bit? https://help.1and1.com/servers-c37684/dedicated-server-linux-c37687/rescue-and-recovery-c37690/mount-a-partition-in-the-linux-rescue-system-a595711.html
<Seniorita52>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu 15.04 bo zamudil  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6309/ubuntu-15-04-bo-zamudil
* R33D3M33R changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet bo zamudil: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6309/ubuntu-15-04-bo-zamudil | Taylor Swift fans welcome
<napsy> oh joy
<jabuk> monday morning http://i.imgur.com/eTApIUd.gif
<napsy> systemd
<zdobersek> THE D IS SILENT
<mihaweb> Matthai: ti si predaval v ponedeljek ane? :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.1°C @01.04.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86% zahodnik 4.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:47:23, Kulminacija: 11:10:13, Sončni zahod: 17:33:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 45min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> its hot out there!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/04/parlamentarna_menza_v_kitajske_roke.aspx
<jabuk> 	Parlamentarna kuhinja z novim najemnikom: poslanci odslej na kitajski hrani | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<jabuk> Državni zbor: Parlamentarna kuhinja dobiva novega najemnika. Prevzema jo kitajski podjetnik Lu Xianxhi, ki ima pri nas že dve restavraciji, zdaj pa bi rad za hrano svoje rodne dežele navdušil tudi naše poslance.
<jabuk> When I see all the servers crashing one by one http://i.imgur.com/XUVljSy.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol..tole pa je huda prvoaprilska :D
<Matthai> mihaweb, da
<mihaweb> Matthai: mislim, da ste pretiravali ti in slo-tech. Razen če izsilite downgrade na tist butast 1989 cipher, nimate hardwara za napad na trenutno enkripcijo. http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/21395/how-is-4g-lte-encrypted
<mihaweb> sicer pa kul :D
<Matthai> LTE se da ful dobro motit
<mihaweb> edino on hrvat je bil mal mim.
<Matthai> eno ozko frekvenco motiš, pa pade dol
<Matthai> in potem se avtomatsko naredi fallback na GSM
<mihaweb> hja...
<mihaweb> life sucks :) TLS so hitro popravili, pri GSM to traja leta zaradi birokracije in kompatibilnosti ane
<Matthai> tisti Hrvat je objavil seznam braniteljev Hrvatske, ki so imeli neke bonitete
<Matthai> finta je bila v tem, da je bilo na seznamu mnogo ljudi, ki splooh niso bili v vojski
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<mihaweb> tist hrvat me pogrel ko je rekel, "če piše AES, je kul".. f**** n00b
<Matthai> so pa na podlagi seznama dobivali bonitete
<mihaweb> cipher sam ni glavni problem, 3DES je dost močen za vse praktične namene
<Matthai> aja, to... ja, ampak moraš vedet
<Matthai> da če govorimo o hrvaških policajih je že ROT13 dovolj
<mihaweb> ni glavni problem cipher. od random generatorja, do napada na PC, osebo...
<Matthai> tako da.. je imel point :-D
<mihaweb> neki je pogruntal ane, dobro je če je tok kriptiranih podatkov konstanten, on je govoril, da torrent kar za hec zalaufal, a sploh ne razume, kaj je naredil? :DD
<mihaweb> rabiš konstanten traffic, da se ne vidi, kdaj si aktiven
<mihaweb> in namest random generatorja je torrent tud kul ideja :D
<mihaweb> sploh ker se prilagodi tvojemu prometu :D
<mihaweb> če nič ne delaš, torrent na polno, sicer mal mn na polno
<mihaweb> sam kak QoS
<mihaweb> če je to pogruntal, je narobe razložil... ker tist da *** policaje je poceni neumnost
<mihaweb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_analysis#Countermeasures
<jabuk> Traffic analysis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<mihaweb>  is difficult to defeat traffic analysis without both encrypting messages and masking the channel. When no actual messages are being sent, the channel can be masked [9] by sending dummy traffic, similar to the encrypted traffic, thereby keeping bandwidth usage constant .[10] "It is very hard to hide information about the size or timing of messages. The known solutions require Alice to send a continuous stream of messages at the m
<mihaweb> Matthai: če ga kaj vidiš mu čestitaj za tole :D
<mihaweb> jaz sem bil raje tiho :D
<mihaweb> torrent je kul, ker sicer lahko imaš konstanten upload, download pa pretežno ti noben ne pošilja neumnosti. torej ker na drugi strani ni enakega specializiranega programa, je torrent genialna ideja :D
<Matthai> ja, saj to je jasno
<Matthai> v bistvu bi to morala vojska delati
<mihaweb> saj dela.
<Matthai> če si bral na Slo-Tech ono temo o tem kako ima hrvaška vojska kao težave s tem
<Matthai> da so telekom prodali Deutsche Telekomju
<mihaweb> Matthai: v čem je problem. telekom privzameš da je sovražen. tudi če je tvoj, ne veš kdaj kak napadalec laufa kaj dodatnega.
<mihaweb> torej lahko sicer naredi denial of service, ampak to je očitno in večinoma (razen v izrednih razmerah) nepraktično
<napsy> oh no it didn't
<napsy> nevihta prihaja
<napsy> molimo!
<mihaweb> napsy: codeword? :D
<napsy> nene, precej dobesedno :D
<napsy> aja
<mihaweb> Matthai: http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/mar/23/how-to-tell-if-youve-been-hacked  How do you cope with that danger? We could take a lesson from the NSA, which knows a thing or two about unauthorised intrusion. In December 2010, Deborah Plunkett, head of the NSA’s Information Assurance Directorate, admitted that there was “no such thing as ‘secure’ anymore”. Instead, the agency works under the assumption that 
<napsy> hehe, blietzkrieg
<mihaweb> napsy: midva o hrvaški vojski, ti pa o Nevihti
<mihaweb> ccc
<napsy> kwa ga lije
<Matthai> mihaweb, ampak pri nas sta Veber in OVS očitno mnenja, da če je Telekom "naš", je vse kul
<mihaweb> razumem jaz vebra, on bi rad vohunil za janšo in za mano. cheap *** slut
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> http://podcrto.si/nepostene-poslovne-prakse-zavajanja-s-katerimi-vam-nasi-trgovci-poskusajo-stanjsati-denarnico/
<jabuk> Nepoštene poslovne prakse: zavajanja, s katerimi vam poskušajo naši trgovci stanjšati denarnico • Pod črto
<napsy> http://existentialcomics.com/comic/74
<jabuk> Pokemon Philosophy - Existential Comics
<mihaweb> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2015/04/cukrarna_razvoj_uporabniskih_vmesnikov_za_mobilne_naprave.aspx
<jabuk> 	Najboljši vmesniki pametnih telefonov bodo prihajali iz Cukrarne | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<jabuk> Cukrarna: Neimenovan azijski proizvajalec mobilnih telefonov se zanima, da bi v ljubljanski Cukrarni vzpostavil evropsko središče za razvoj naprednih uporabniških vmesnikov. Zunanjo podobo stavbe bodo ohranili.
<mihaweb> končno silikonska dolina
<zdobersek> SREDA 01.04.2015, 12:12
<mihaweb> hehe
<mihaweb> jah, saj. too good to be true a  :p
<idioterna> cukrarno je treba ohrant
<mihaweb> Matthai: a boste imeli še kaj, čist mičken manj n00bsko? :D
<mihaweb> Matthai: je bil kul dogodek, dost ljudi
<napsy> "zunanjo podobo bodo ohranili"
<idioterna> that's what she said
<zdobersek> jokingly
<napsy> lol
<mihaweb> napsy: sem moral dat "didn't understand the joke"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hydLZJXG3Tk
<jabuk> Smartbox by Inbox: the mailbox of tomorrow, today - YouTube
<jabuk> We’re excited to introduce Smartbox—a better, smarter mailbox that fuses physical mail with everything you love about the electronic kind. Smartbox is curren...
<CrazyLemon> haha..epic :D
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2015/04/izreden-odstrel-nutrij/
<jabuk> Izreden odstrel nutrij – Val 202
<zdobersek> to je for real?
<yang> https://com.google
<jabuk> elgooG
<upd> http://www.zurnal24.si/omejitve-pri-nabiranju-regrata-clanek-247788
<jabuk> Omejitve pri nabiranju regrata - zurnal24
<jabuk> Sezona nabiranja regrata je v polnem teku, le malokdo pa je seznanjen z novimi predpisi, po katerih je z letošnjim letom nabiranje regrata omejeno.
<anny_> Dobra!
<mihaweb> ančka dan
<anny_> miha, dan :*
<mihaweb> :*
<dz0ny> zdobersek: "to je for real?" nope
<upd> v google  vpišite do a barrel roll
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mene nebi presenečalo če bi bilo for real
<zdobersek> !g do a barrel roll
<zdobersek> Seniorita?
<CrazyLemon> no seniorita
<idioterna> :internet:
<CrazyLemon> hah..youtube videi imajo eno novo ikonco :D
<idioterna> nc, grem mal s kolesom po internetu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kje vids ikonco
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pri videih
<CrazyLemon> je ena ikonca spodaj desno
<CrazyLemon> "Add music"
<idioterna> nimam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2555-1: Libgcrypt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2555-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2554-1: GnuPG vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2554-1/
<msev> živjo, a je možno respinat distro? da si dodaš neke programe notr, ki jih želiš, pa si narediš potem usb image, da ga mogoče lahko live-bootneš na kšni windows tablci, če že nemoreš inštalirat tam poleg windowsa,..in pa a je možno da če je dovolj velik usb ključek, da nekaj tega prostora uporabi za shranjevanje kakšnih manjših datotek?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2550-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2550-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> msev: valda
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo opensuse ma to super zrihtano afaik
<CrazyLemon> msev poglej si !g github ubuntu-si
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si · GitHub https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> pa ko boš potem usb rihtal naredi persistant usb
<CrazyLemon> in določiš koliko placa želiš zravn na usbju
<zdobersek> whooaaaa
<CrazyLemon> whooooa nelly!
<msev> Kul :)
<zdobersek> kululululuululululelelelelelelele
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si 180ish visok ane?
<zdobersek> AYE AYE MIDGIE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 185? katera pa je velikost folije'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: L
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 56 torej ..hmm
<zdobersek> => aerodynamic
<zdobersek> .yt kraftwerk areodynamik
<jabuk> KRAFTWERK areodynamik TV video (7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wzGnpFCDs8 ♥2 ▶218
<CrazyLemon> zdaj gledam pinarello framea.. pa po velikosti pravijo XL po saddle height pa je L..
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: glej glede na inseam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vedno?
<zdobersek> am, ne
<CrazyLemon> ker pravijo ko je inseam > 85 moraš neki odštevat pa bla bla
<CrazyLemon> drugi pa pravijo da preprosto pomnožiš inseam * 0.88x
<msevph> Lynxlynx tist suse studio pomoje neb biu primeren zato ker rabm gor en software iz githuba, tm pa verjetn dobis zadeve sam iz njihovega build servisa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: caki, ti si reku, da naus nikol specijalke vozu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek when?!?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek show me the log!
<zdobersek> whatevz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk si velik?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 188
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: velik, ne visok
<zdobersek> al pa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: velik, ne star
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats private information which a gentleman never shares
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolk je pa inseam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats private information which a gentleman never shares
<zdobersek> kk
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 90
<zdobersek> u no gentleman
<zdobersek> anyway
<zdobersek> najboljs bi blo, da gres prodajalca vprasat
<CrazyLemon> torej..sam catfishal si me?!?
<CrazyLemon> i'm not big enough for you?!?!
 * CrazyLemon lols
<zdobersek> inseam te lahko grdo zajebe, ce je prevelik bi ti zgornji trup kolesa komot sedel na manjsi okvir, ampak imas potem problem s sedezno oporo
<zdobersek> drugace pa pac pases na XL okvir, najbrz
<zdobersek> najboljs, da se posvetujes se s sovelikani
<CrazyLemon> sm se sam.. eden je kupil kolo in ne ve kako velik je okvir
<CrazyLemon> na okvirju pa tudi ne piše :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid ghost
<zdobersek> pol pa meter vzames v roke, ane
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pthM_gR6VbQ
<jabuk> Parkinson's diagnosis by typing on a keyboard - YouTube
<Seniorita> Parkinson's diagnosis by typing on a keyboard - YouTube
<jabuk> In a new study from MIT, researchers show how analyzing people's keystrokes as they type can reveal a great deal of information about the state of their moto...
<Seniorita> »In a new study from MIT, researchers show how analyzing people's keystrokes as they type can reveal a great deal of information about the state of their moto...«
<upd_> kwaj to
<upd_> kak jen nick tega
<upd_> kdo to spama
<zdobersek> hum?
<upd> -gh-jablana/#ubuntu-si- [ircbot]
<CrazyLemon> ni jen..ampak jablana
<upd> zakaj ne vidim jablane
<CrazyLemon> ker ne obstaja!
<upd> bah
<zdobbie> .yt baah
<jabuk> Ghana Gospel Mix 11 - Rev. Seth Baah Mix (ena ura) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNx1UZ_3g3s ♥1,393 ▶599,198
<zdobbie> .yt baaah
<jabuk> Blackadder - General Melchett (Stephen Fry), the Exclamations - 'Baaah!' (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Daa8ZnxC-0Y ♥710 ▶183,608
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R you fooled sasa.. vidim da je shareala link na fbju :D
<R33D3M33R> :)
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sunny-moon-silos.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sunny-moon-sneznik-z-javora.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sunny-moon-javor-ridge-summit.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sunny-moon-ljubljana-z-javora.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sunny-moon-pecar-1km.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sunny-moon-pecar-climb.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<idioterna> ej tenks japka, lepo's povedou
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu sam merge dej na zadnji pull request pa rešiš fse!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna silos pa pecar-climb sta lepi
<idioterna> thanks, bom zabelezu
<CrazyLemon> you have my approval
<zdobbie> force push!
<zdobbie> shame on you!
<msevph> Tole na ubuntu si githubu k kompajlas svoj distro ane, a to mora bit priklopljeno v tisto napravo na kateri mislis uproabljat "svoj" distro? In pa kko ga sploh kustomiziras?
<CrazyLemon> msevph lol ne.. ti na koncu zbuildaš distro
<CrazyLemon> in imaš seznam tam kjer dodaš pakete
<CrazyLemon> dej mal poklikaj no
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zbuildaš ISO*
<msevph> A za vse arhitekture izberes ze v makefileu al krkol, bom pogledov zj hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si/blob/12.04/si-ubuntu-defaults/recommends.txt
<Seniorita> ubuntu-si/recommends.txt at 12.04 · ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ubuntu-si - Slovenska predloga za cd build«
<jabuk> when a bug appears on friday night http://i.imgur.com/jAoGfDM.gif
<miha> Haha jabuk
<zdobbie> BAIII
<msevph> Sam te pol instalira iz default repotov a ne, kaj pa ce hocm ksn app iz githuba gor dt, pa se dependancy-e, za te dependancy-je mi je kul ker so pac pomoje v default repotu, ampak za sam github app mi ni jasn, pa se kompajlat ga je treba
<CrazyLemon> boš pač mal pogoogleal al pa dz0nyju plačal pir
<dz0ny> msevph: ppa mors nardit
<dz0ny> pa launchpad
<dz0ny> svoj repo morš met
<msevph> Aha najs :) kul
<dz0ny> sam ce to delas sam za sebe
<dz0ny> je mogoce ansible lazji
<dz0ny> msevph: https://github.com/dz0ny/mopidy-core-image
<Seniorita> dz0ny/mopidy-core-image · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to mopidy-core-image development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<msevph> Bom prebral :) hvala
<msevph> Sam z ubuntu coreom bo vec dela v terminalu ane, no sj ce ne bo prevec bo vredu hehe
<msevph> Vidm da mas to narejen for your audiophile needs :)
<zdobbie> mopidy!
<msev> a pol ubuntu core lahko tut normaln dual-bootaš zravn winsov, pa ni dileme z uefijem etc. zj na tanovih napravah
<msev> sam da pač mn zasede kot normaln distro
<msev> pa si ga lahko bolj prilagodiš samo za svoje potrebe
<msev> a boste tale iso z github-a posodobil na tanov lts? :D
<dz0ny> msev: a se javis :)
<msev> lol
<msev> dzony js sm luzer, če bi biu pro bi z veseljem hehe
<dz0ny> ubuntu-core je osnova za vse builde
<dz0ny> tud oni k zacnejo
<dz0ny> vzamejo to za osnovo
<dz0ny> pol pa boostrapajo kr cjo gor
<msev> ta ubuntu core nima gui-ja ane :)
<msev> moram pogledat sploh na youtubeu kko to zgleda
<msev> pač terminal se ti odpre pol pa dodajaš stvari notr da pol kej vidš ane :)
<msev> snappy install owncloud
<msev> hmmm, a pol moram vseen nek repo postavt
<msev> za tole https://github.com/stronnag/mwptools
<Seniorita> stronnag/mwptools · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mwptools - planner and tools for multiwii nav«
<msev> a kdo od vs ma kšn custom računalnik za owncloud, da mate svoj oblak, a pač niste paranoični pa uporabljate googlove oz. dropbox oblačne storitve? :D
<jabuk> When I compile my “so perfect” code http://tclhost.com/jrChNla.gif
<msev> fajn bi bil kšn github repo, kjer bi gor dajali vi svoje favorite glede kakšnih appov k niso že po defaultu gor, recimo mam tut js kr neki zanimivih favoritov hehe
<msev> podobn kukr LinuxActionShow Picks :)
<msev> a kj gledate LAS?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<msev> kšn navdušenec nad gnome-om 3.16
<upd> dropbox no problems
<msev> a mate rajš gnome a cinnamon a unity? :D
<CrazyLemon> madona koliko vprašanj
<msevph> Im on fire today
<msevph> Msev is chatty
<CrazyLemon> msev is a girl!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] krofeta: Raspberry PI rtsp  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6310/raspberry-pi-rtsp
<yang> msevph: jst sem anti-SaaSS, je pa prirocen...
<yang> da zadeve redundancno hostas na svoji lokaciji je kr neki dnara treba vrect v opremo
<msevph> Crazylemon smotan, sam to res drzi za zenske, te moram potrdit
<yang> napram tistih 20 eur mesecno, da so zadeve lepo na Amazon cloudu, al pa kje drugje mrbit celo brezplacno
<CrazyLemon> msevph no ja..tudi za določene moške tudi drži
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny krofeta needs you
<msevph> Hahaha dj no ce en dan mau vec sprasujem pa res ni tok hudo
<dz0ny> who?
<CrazyLemon> msevph seveda je..pol se boš navadil in bo piz...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny forum
<msevph> Haha
<msevph> Crazylemon sam aves kva je fajn da je vec razlicnih linux oriented irc kanalov tko da se pol vprasanja tut na angleze, americane itd porazdelijo hehe
<msev> askdzony.com :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2553-2: LibTIFF regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2553-2/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: page is no more
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> krofeta
<dz0ny> http://www.raspberry-projects.com/pi/pi-hardware/raspberry-pi-camera/streaming-video-using-vlc-player
<Seniorita> Streaming Video Using VLC Player – Raspberry Pi Projects
<msev> ja yang zj je ta amazon cloud ful postal kompetitiven
<msev> jao preveč vprašanj mam spet, se bom zadržou :D
<dz0ny> msev: izpovej se
<msev> zj že drugje sprašujem hehe
<msev> loh pa tut tuki, "snappy" je kot neka alternativa "apt-get" ane?
<msev> snappy ni enako ubuntu core ane
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x-kASelyyU
<Seniorita> ¡A LAS BARRICADAS! 2010 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Nueva versión de "¡A las barricadas!" grabada por la CNT en el conservatorio "Juan Crisóstomo de Arriaga" de Bilbao el 14 de Noviembre de 2009 con motivo del...«
<CrazyLemon> msevph ni enako ne.. in ja lahko bi se reklo da je podobno apt-getu
<CrazyLemon> v smislu da inštalira aplikacije
<msevph> Ja to ja
<CrazyLemon> potem je podobno apt-cacheu v smislu da iščeš aplikacije in prikažeš opis
<msevph> Vem pa tut da je baje nekak bolj odporno na breakage al neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> ampak omogoča še rollback
<msevph> Ja to
<msevph> To sm tut prebral hehe
<CrazyLemon> no.. kaj pol sprašuješ če si že prebral :p
 * CrazyLemon skoči na anny_ 
 * anny_ pritisne Crazylemon ob zid
 * CrazyLemon starts crying
<msevph> Hotness
<CrazyLemon> bully :(
<anny_> mrcina
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wJkXIa92u4
<Seniorita> Stealing Girlfriends Prank! -If You Want To Have A Girlfriend, Just Steal From The Others! - YouTube
<anny_> poglej okrog 1:00 minute
<anny_> hihi
<CrazyLemon> taka si ti..stealas drugim
<anny_> guilty as charged
<anny_> Darwin je mel prav
<CrazyLemon> has he'
<CrazyLemon> lol..was*
<anny_> jep
<anny_> http://41.media.tumblr.com/8d3df35b9ac03947edfa5b84b501979f/tumblr_mqk03lb6E61svhwsuo1_500.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kebab bi :(
<anny_> majckeno je pozno
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<msevph> A mas jeklen zelodec limona :)
<anny_> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhQUEBQWFRUWGRYaGBQYFhcYFRgdFxcYGBgaGBccHCggGholHhgYITEiJSkrMC4wHR8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGzAmICQyLywyLSw0LS8sLCwwLCwsLSwuLC0tLywvLSwsLCwsLCwsLC8sLCwsLC8sLCwsLCwvLP/AABEIALcBEwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAEDBQYCBwj/xABBEAACAQIEAwYDBwIEBAcBAAABAhEAAwQSITEFQVEGEyJhcYEykaEHI0JSscHwFNEVYnLhM1OC8SRDRGOSorIW/8QAGgEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIAAwQFBv/EADIRAAEEAQMBBgUEAgMBAA
<anny_> AAAAEAAgMREgQhMUETUWFxgZEiobHR8AUyweEj8UJighT/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APFqVKlVa0JUqVKoilT0qVBRKnpU9RFKlSp6CKQp6VPFBNSVPFKKeKCakopRXUU4FC0aXMU4FdAVYcI4PexL5LCFzzOyr5sx0FK54aLPCcNtV4FOK9k7L/ZnZtAPi4uvuQZ7pfIL+L1bpsK0l3s1hz4Xs2ypmF7tNJ5jTSudJ+otB+FpI7+Fc2LvK+egtdBalawVJVhDKSCOhBgj510qVuLkAxRBK7CVMtupFt0herAxQC3XYt0QLddi3VZerAxDi3XQt0QLddi3Sl6cMQwt10LdEBKcJS5pgxD5KWSislLJQzTYIbJS7uislLJQzUwQvd0qJyUqmamCx1KlSrrrgJU9KnoIpqelT1EUqVPFPFBNSaKenpwKCICQFOKQFdA
<anny_> UEwCYCugKcCp8HhHusEtIzsdlUEn105edKXULKcBQgVa8G7PYjFf8G2Sv5z4U/wDkd/QTW27L/ZoSQ2MI2kWlOn/Ww/QaeZ2r03B4BLIARQY2iIEbBRsB6Vzpdbe0W/j0/v6K8Rgfu9lhOAfZrZS3OLU3rpgwGZUXyAEFj1J+Q57m1gEw9od2gVFHwINuWw9taOuHMAxkRyqrHE5YjYHmNCK58z7P+V13x3edKxgJ/aOOUhjzcIj4f1PP3q2Ld4id0wLDeZmOY9dIqiuOqkkxGrac5H+1T8JxGojnqKqY/E4u3tPIwEW3ovM/tJ4ELV/vk0W8TK/lcAT7Hf51kVt17n294QL+Fu5VlgO8XrK7x5kSPc14sqV0oXkNxPT6dEWU8WFEtupBbqVUqQJTF6vDFCErsJUwSuglIXpwxQhK6CVMEroJS5Jg1QZKfJU4
<anny_> SnyUMk2KgyUslEZKWShkjioMlLJRGSlkoZKYofJSojJSqZI4rz2nFNT16BeXSp6VPQRSp6auhQTBIU9IU4FBMkBXQFICugKCYBMBXYFa7g/YK7cUPiXGGUnRWUtdOkzkkZR/qM+VadOw+AgKpv3DpNzOFnrACkR7e9YpdbDGaJWhmne4WAvLrcAgsJWRImJE6ieXrX0J2M4PZ/p0e3Y7hGAIQgBzOoN0ySxiNz7UPwXs7grJVrVi2GAAV2Ad9OcmQG8wAa0mLuMiTrprPX1rFLqGT0QCQPb2+6NObsOURcQD06egoa5cBjLPL2n9qGxHFka3owJA166aHbasVxjtV4hkJMTsf551JJAP272pHE5y39++oU5v9qzOJt/eQkGdorHnGPd1u3G1OwOnyoiw4Qhkz7HbNtGsisM57Q7hbooS0bFaXiTkJGnrRHCL4
<anny_> C5iYO0ny0gdBVdhbpYBS2m0EajpvyrkqEeSdJ9qpy3yCBbtiVveH3BcXXX9OleIdpuDHC4m5aPwzKHqrar/AG9q9Vt41lykGVG5Hn1qj+0bDC9aS8PiTQ+hIH6xXS7duNdRt7/2s+nBbJ4FeahKkCVIqVIEoFy6YaoQldhKmCV0EpS5OGqEJT5KnCV0EpS5HFQBKcJU4SuglLkmxQ+SlkonJSyUM0cUNkpZKJyU2Spkpih8lPU+SnqZKYry2npqevTryCelSpwKC
<dz0ny> anny_: !!
<anny_> auč
 * anny_ se gre skrit
<dz0ny> anny_: no boobs here
<anny_> hotela sem samo dati krejziju kebab
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pfffffffffft!
<CrazyLemon> take pa zamerim
<anny_> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/04/30/article-2137228-0E58831400000578-756_468x286.jpg
<dz0ny> joj ne mi z food zvecer no
<CrazyLemon> manjka tista omaka :(
<anny_> rumena?
<dz0ny> majoneza+kečap+začimbe?
<CrazyLemon> http://kebabemir.pl/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/kebab1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ne..pri nas je bela
<msevph> Lol kasn url dolg
<CrazyLemon> okus ma..hm jogurt pa Å¡e neki
<CrazyLemon> česen?
<CrazyLemon> ampak tale kebab1 je pa epic
<CrazyLemon> kr za ozadje bi ga mel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> potem boš skoz lačen
<CrazyLemon> sej sm tko al tko skoz lačen!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> msevph ni url :)
<anny_> ti še rasteš
<anny_> dz0ny...no boobs praviš?
<msevph> Noc folk
<anny_> nočko
<CrazyLemon> http://okusno.je/moj-recept/kebab-omaki
<Seniorita> Okusno.je - Recept: Kebab omaki
<Seniorita> »Kebab omaka- rdeča in bela.«
<CrazyLemon> to je to http://www.kulinarika.net/recepti/17122/omake/kebab-omaka/ !
<Seniorita> Recept: Kebab omaka - Kulinarika.net
<Seniorita> »omaka, kot jo dobite v fast food beznicah s kebabom :)«
<CrazyLemon> simple and effective
<CrazyLemon> sam tudi tukaj Å¡e neki manjka
<CrazyLemon> ker ni sam česen pa jogurt
<anny_> recept v komentarjih je boljši
<anny_> čili
<CrazyLemon> meh.. grem spat.. lačen :(
<CrazyLemon> adijo :/
<anny_> ln
<anny_> ko pride polnoč in gorijo le še sveče
<anny_> spet te poljubim...voščim ti veliko sreče :*
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-02
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> mh
<slax0r> jutro
<msev> a bootanje z sd kartice je počasnejše kot z usb-ja
<zdobersek> perchance
<msev> pa sam performance live sessiona
<zdobersek> docim moras kej brat z SD kartice
<zdobersek> kar se kr dost dogaja
<slax0r> USB je hitrejsi kot SD...
<CrazyLemon> usb 3.0 je hitrejši kot usb 2.0!
<CrazyLemon> </random_fact>
<slax0r> </useless_fact>
<msev> Crazy dj me na ignore k loh da bom ful sprašvov :D
<zdobersek> asketh, and you shall receiveth
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Raspberry PI rtsp  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42876#Comment_42876
<msev> meh al pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> msev ti kar prašaj
<zdobersek> remember the /topic
<msev> sj vem
<zdobersek> better-Taylor-ed questions receive Swift-er response
<msev> brb
<CrazyLemon> oh no he didnt
<slax0r> make me a sammich, b*!
<dz0ny> .sc Eric Prydz - Generate
<jabuk> Eric Prydz - Generate (Out 13th April)(7 minut) http://soundcloud.com/eric-prydz/eric-prydz-generate-out-13th-april ♥5,770 ▶165,293
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 12°C @02.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 27% zahodnik 8.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:38:48, Kulminacija: 11:03:45, Sončni zahod: 17:28:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 49min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> go go go!
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet | Taylor Swift fans welcome ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: that part of topic is not questionable
<zdobersek> I HOPE
<idioterna> who is this taylor swift guy
<zdobersek> it's Taylor, the guy who created Swift
<idioterna> the NSA guy?
<CrazyLemon> stupid taylor and his love of java
<jabuk> when we get the permission to start coding http://i.imgur.com/nQHLvRG.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.24ur.com/sport/ostalo/fink-potrdil-team-sky-na-dirki-po-sloveniji.html this is your chance to shine
<jabuk> when the intern tells me he has dropped a table from our database to test something http://i.imgur.com/NkmoS.gif
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Fink potrdil: Team Sky na dirki po Sloveniji!
<Seniorita> »Prireditelji 22. kolesarske dirke po Sloveniji so pred 22. ponovitvijo najpomembnejše kolesarske preizkušnje na sončni strani Alp dobili potrditev, da bo na letošnjo preizkušnjo prišla tudi slovita ekipe Team Sky.«
<jabuk> that moment when I realize a rollback is unavoidable http://i.imgur.com/4jjkit3.gif
<jabuk> when they ask me to change the link color for the website and it is after 6pm http://i.imgur.com/AfWMg.gif
<CrazyLemon> kaj je s tem jabukom
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Christ Froome se bo prsu sem razletet pred Tourom
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fo real tho, moram it na trening
<zdobersek> zdej sploh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek well
<CrazyLemon>  [12:20:58] <CrazyLemon>: go go go!
<CrazyLemon> in a je sploh še zanimivo ko to imenuješ kar 'trening'? :)
<zdobersek> kaj bi blo zanimivo?
<CrazyLemon> the landscape..the sun..the freedom..the wind passing thru your short hair ?
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: zgleda da bo CW reset
<LorD_DDooM> Tud prav
<zdobersek> the pain
<zdobersek> the acid
<CrazyLemon> junkie.. sam acid vidiš pa nič druzga
<CrazyLemon> http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/koper-prvoaprilska-sala-ga-je-stala-bmw-sestice
<Seniorita> KOPER: Prvoaprilska Å¡ala ga je stala novega BMW-ja
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Seniorita> »Prvi april, svetovni dan lažnjivcev, se ni posebej prijetno pričel za 33-letnega Koprčana iz...«
<napsy> oh ja
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> ce si je loh prvoscu tak bmv
<idioterna> pol bo ze nekak prezveu tut tole
<CrazyLemon> bmw je star.. tko da ne vem od kje jim cena 30k €
<idioterna> mogoce je simbolna slika
<idioterna> al pa je meu not kufr s 30k ojri
<upd> joke
<CrazyLemon> pa je res joke..http://webcentive.com/mybimmerburned/pics/IMG_0254.JPG
<CrazyLemon> sej se mi je zdelo da to ni sestica!
<upd> 3 2000€
<idioterna> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<CrazyLemon> zanimive so te migracije z enga sistema z druzga.. vps provider pravi med 4-6h zdaj pa je že 12h
<CrazyLemon> /s/z/na
<slax0r>  /s/z/na? what sourcery is this?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @02.04.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% jugozahodnik 3.9 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:41:52, Kulminacija: 11:06:39, Sončni zahod: 17:31:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 49min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 14°C @02.04.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 39% zahodnik 11.3 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:38:48, Kulminacija: 11:03:45, Sončni zahod: 17:28:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 49min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> whohohohohoa
<zdobersek> 32kmh, sunki 64kmh
<zdobersek> kaku je pihajlu!
<idioterna> jsm meu ful nice commute
<idioterna> sm bil postran cel dan
<idioterna> dz
<idioterna> zdobersek: https://twitter.com/ZaOtrokeGre/status/583614489724989441
<Seniorita> Za otroke gre auf Twitter: "Ustavno pritožbo zoper sklep DZ, da ne bo razpisal referenduma o noveli zakona o ZZ in družinskih razmerjih zvečer oddajamo po pošti ."
<zdobersek> mah, to bi lahko oddal v Nedeljo med procesijo
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32159602
<Seniorita> Germanwings crash: Second Alps flight recorder found - BBC News
<Seniorita> »The second flight recorder from the Germanwings A320 jet that crashed in the French Alps last week has been found, the Marseille prosecutor says.«
<idioterna> nasl so fdr
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pol sem naredu trening
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ma bravo! we are so proud of you!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: CrazyMelon: pol sem mislu, da bi Skyu tole poslal
<zdobbie> da me do junija zmerjo in dostavjo dres in kolo
<zdobbie> https://www.strava.com/segments/grajska-vas-kaplja-vas-6842747
<Seniorita> Strava Segment | Grajska vas - Kaplja vas
<zdobbie> https://www.strava.com/segments/grejska-k-pla-ob-bolski-4215547
<Seniorita> Strava Segment | Grejska-K'pla ob Bolski
<zdobbie> https://www.strava.com/segments/Šempeter-–-podlog-–-gotovlje-flat-5608764
<Seniorita> Strava Segment | Šempeter – Podlog – Gotovlje Flat
<zdobbie> https://www.strava.com/segments/gotovlje-ložnica-8306546
<Seniorita> Strava Segment | Gotovlje - Ložnica
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie spam much?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: nope, promotion much
<CrazyLemon> čakaj zdaj..ti se zdaj hvališ da si prekolesaril 1.4km ?
<CrazyLemon> ma bravo!
<zdobbie> spot the jelly!
<CrazyLemon> pa 2 sta enaka
<zdobbie> doesn't matter rode fast
<CrazyLemon> https://www.strava.com/activities/277950968
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | 54 kilometers near Griže | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> tole je meni pomembno.. torej povprečno si mel ~29?
<CrazyLemon> tiste ego boosterje pa kar obdrži zase! :>
<CrazyLemon> (aka KOM)
<zdobbie> ~28
<zdobbie> ker sem mel intervalni trening, recimo
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu si samo KOMe nabiral in si takrat dejansko začel kolesarit
<CrazyLemon> vse drugo si pa počival
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> pa Garmina sem pozabu przgat, ko sem sel od doma
<CrazyLemon> lej..its ok! cenimo tvoj 'trening'
<zdobbie> ~20km, ~45min ni logiranih
<upd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_2015_lunar_eclipse
<Seniorita> April 2015 lunar eclipse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<upd> http://www.battlecam.com/alkidavid making money trolling others
<Seniorita> BattleCam - LIVESTREAM CREATE A CHANNEL NOW - Battlecam
<Seniorita> »Meet me here now to watch and chat live! https://www.battlecam.com/alkidavid«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie  no more t1?? but why zdobbie ..why :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2552-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2552-1/
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sele zdele sm dobu OTA
<idioterna> za n5
<CrazyLemon> idioterna js Å¡e nisem
 * CrazyLemon checks
<CrazyLemon> nope :(
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj pa ti?
<zdobbie> ze mam
<CrazyLemon> sideloadal?
<zdobbie> OTFA
<CrazyLemon> liar
<idioterna> js ne morm sideloadat k mam encrypted
<idioterna> pa se pobrise ce bootloader unlockam
<yang> Elka je umrla
<idioterna> a ni smrt neki zasebnga?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej za sideload ne rabiš unlockat bootloader..sam za flashat fw image
<idioterna> a si zihr
<idioterna> afaik rabs
<CrazyLemon> pretty zihr
<idioterna> skor 100% sm da to ne dela ce mas encrypted telefon
<CrazyLemon> za encrypted ne vem
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da ne rabiš met odklenjen bootloader za sideload
<yang> idioterna: ce je na 24ur pol ni
<idioterna> tut tvoj penis se loh znajde tam
<idioterna> pa ne bo nc manj zasebna stvar
<idioterna> https://medium.com/matter/the-itch-nobody-can-scratch-4d980e3ac519
<Seniorita> The Itch Nobody Can Scratch — Matter — Medium
<idioterna> bad.
<Seniorita> »A new disease is plaguing thousands, but experts are in conflict over its origins—and whether it exists at all.«
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 7.km  V od ČRNOMLJA @02/04/2015 20:39:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+15.29+E
<lynxlynxlynx> grrr, gimp Å¡e vedno ne podpira cmyk
<lynxlynxlynx> what year is it?
<zdobersek> 2015
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti nimas encrypted phonea?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hell no
<zdobersek> what year is it?
<CrazyLemon> 2015
<idioterna> najbrz ma tut pattern unlock
<idioterna> k sam po mastni spuri zapeles prst pa se odklene
<CrazyLemon> to je možno samo če si ravno pred tem spucal telefon
<CrazyLemon> če ga ne pucaš pa lahk zapeleš prst po zaslonu 3x pa ti ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne..nimam pattern unlocka
<CrazyLemon> imam pa smart lock (trusted places) naštiman
<zdobbie> OTFA
<zdobbie> suck it CrazyLemon
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie shut your piehole
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: why?
<idioterna> jsm 5.1 OTA za tablet dobu ze 3 tedne nazaj
<CrazyLemon> idioterna why not?
<idioterna> i think.
<idioterna> pa uresnic hm
<idioterna> ne vem ce so moj bug fixal
<CrazyLemon> sej so že opazili da je 5.1.1 v pripravi
<zdobbie> opa!
<CrazyLemon> a si tudi ta OTA dobil zdobbie ? a si ?!?!
<idioterna> ja sej moj bug je se zmer not
<idioterna> ne morm odklent telefona medtem ko me nekdo klice
<zdobbie> nicht jetzt!
<CrazyLemon> nisem mel še te težave
<zdobbie> FWP
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: nisi ops guy
<CrazyLemon> ja pa sem!
<idioterna> no.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTMksZaCxHk
<zdobbie> never
<Seniorita> WASD Ep.1: Pilot - YouTube
<Seniorita> »WASD je spletna serija o petih prijateljih, ki se pripravljajo na svoj prvi LARP. To je scena ... airsoft. Kanal lahko podprete na: http://www.patreon.com/lu...«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti si iz vrste ljudi, ki recejo 'igrice'!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sem!
<anny__> what bout chappie?
<CrazyLemon> what about chappie?
<zdobbie> I AM CHAPPIE
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax2HRGd8Rcg
<Seniorita> The Rest of the Physics Teacher - YouTube
<Seniorita> »For the people missing what happened afterwards«
<idioterna> na, lej, anny__
<idioterna> root@jessie-rpi:~# python
<idioterna> -bash: python: command not found
<Sky[x]> lp
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 12.km  J od OBREŽJA @02/04/2015 23:22:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+15.69+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 7.km  S od DOLENJSKIH TOPLIC @02/04/2015 20:39:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.82+N,+15.05+E
<anny__> ln
<Gapi_> @upd vsi pa poznamo njega https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a0FbQdH3dY
<Seniorita> For the Love of Physics (Walter Lewin's Last Lecture) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »On May 16, 2011, Professor of Physics Emeritus Walter Lewin returned to MIT lecture hall 26-100 for a physics talk and book signing, complete with some of hi...«
<jabuk> Using PHP OOP after Java http://tclhost.com/Gzk88cc.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-03
<zdobersek> dobro jutro
<zdobbie> NSA
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdLDv8JNnMA
<Seniorita> ‫הצבא מפריד בין יהודים לפלסטינים ברחוב ראשי, חברון 2015‬‎ - YouTube
<Seniorita> »במסגרת מדיניות ההפרדה בחברון: הצבא מפריד בין יהודים לפלסטינים ברחוב ראשי. החלק הרחב ליהודים, מעבר צר ומשובש לפלסטינים. בינואר 2015 נודע לבצלם כי הצבא חידש את...«
<napsy> it's like ww2, only reversed
<napsy> uu fancy, hebrew v irssi
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91lYBbBkftA
<Seniorita> How Old Is She?! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Some girls, you just can't tell... same with guys. Get our LIMITED EDITION TSHIRT today before it's GONE! http://bit.ly/crowdmade Written and Directed by Won...«
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kater bot je odzdravlju?
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-bnhrFnVcY
<Seniorita> New Zealand Deck Commercial. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is a hilarious video.«
<napsy> yeey
<napsy> my deck is white
<CrazyLemon> thats a strange color for a deck
<dz0ny> zdobersek: what?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tist bot, ko je nazaj repondiru 'dobro jutro' itd
<dz0ny> jabuk je to mel :)
<dz0ny> git blame
<zdobersek> heya zdob
<zdobersek> zdobbie:
<zdobersek> SHIT
<dz0ny> idioterna: a kej ves ce ma aws kje kak dashboard ki kaze kolk api klicev je določen service pokuru
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @03.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% jugozahodnik 3.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:36:52, Kulminacija: 11:03:27, Sončni zahod: 17:30:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 53min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lh
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @03.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 25% vzhodnik 2.8 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:39:56, Kulminacija: 11:06:21, Sončni zahod: 17:32:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 52min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15°C @03.04.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 15% severnik 3.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:43:35, Kulminacija: 11:09:36, Sončni zahod: 17:35:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 52min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> windy!
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<CrazyLemon> oh god..winter?
<CrazyLemon> winter??
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<CrazyLemon> aha
<dz0ny> eh idioterna je na devops
<zdobersek> call of duty
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.hodor-lang.org/
<Seniorita> Hodor Programming Language
<napsy> lol
<dz0ny> perl should die
<dz0ny> spred the love
<jabuk> my wife when I want to code at home http://i.imgur.com/gZubtc3.gif
<dz0ny> spread the love
<jabuk> when I see the list of bugs from QA after a build release http://i.imgur.com/mvSQh0M.gif
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> i blame perl
<CrazyLemon> http://www.a2u.si/products/show/IL4X1V4YABENFILP#.VR44t46NqU
<Seniorita> a2u
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj praviš ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tole je boljse http://images.gizmag.com/hero/fliz-bike-design.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol :D
<zdobbie> spread the love haters
<jabuk> Coding in front of other persons http://tclhost.com/Xkrl6X4.gif
<zdobbie> SOOO TRUE
<zdobbie> OMG
<napsy> noja
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: LA Priest - Oino.
<LorD_DDooM> http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/ultra-orthodox-jewish-group-opposes-cycle-superhighway-because-its-immodest--l14XkWcb2Ce
<zdobersek> .gif workaholics bright
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3rgXBCGuj1yAHj5nkA/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> tole sem iskal: http://i.imgur.com/lxNqE6Y.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif workaholics sup
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/FCj2lt4LKtYyY/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2015/04/veliko_nagrado_adrie_mobil_boste_lahko_spremljali_v_zivo_na_spletu.aspx
<Seniorita> Veliko nagrado Adrie Mobil boste lahko spremljali v živo na spletu | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<Seniorita> »Novo dirko na kolesarskem koledarju, kolesarsko dirko za veliko nagrado Adrie Mobila, ki bo v nedeljo, 5. Aprila, v Novem mestu, boste lahko v živo spremljali tudi prek spleta.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Ronde van Vlaanderen
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are speaking jibberish .. I DONT COMPRENDE amigo
<CrazyLemon> gibberish?
<CrazyLemon> you know what i mean
<zdobersek> http://www.rondevanvlaanderen.be/
<Seniorita> Ronde Van Vlaanderen
<Seniorita> »De Ronde van Vlaanderen is dé hoogmis van het Vlaamse wielerjaar. Er is geen dag waar echte wielerliefhebbers zo naar hunkeren als naar die eerste zondag van april. Die dag...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ne bo istočasno dirka!
<zdobersek> seveda bo
<zdobersek> v Belgiji je start ob 10:30, in se fijakajo naokoli to 16:30
<CrazyLemon> sej imaš 2 zaslona
<CrazyLemon> ne izgovarjaj se
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: najbrz bo pa v NM itak ena stacionarna kamera na cilju
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je adria mobil!
<CrazyLemon> vsaj dva helikopterja bosta pa 5 motorjev!
<zdobersek> adria stationary, more like it
<zdobersek> bbl
<mkode> vidim da ima golang kanal malenkost manj userjev kot node.js
<mkode> uporabljate kaj go v sluzbi?
<dz0ny> da pa python
<zdobersek> pa c++
<zdobersek> speed is there for the taking
<zdobbie> je reku Primc, da jim pri pritozbi na ustavno sodisce pomaga par pravnikov
<zdobbie> ampak da se nocejo izpostavljat zaradi proti homofobom nastrojene javnosti
<yang> a zdaj si ze homofob ce ne soglasas s tem, da homosesualni pari posvajajo otroke ?
<yang> zanimiv
<yang> dobro lobirajo
<yang> jaz sem za tak referendum da bi se po levem pasu vozili
<yang> ne odgovarja mi po desni peljat
<zdobbie> sej smo ti razlozil, komot ga imas, dokler se po levi vozi ves narod
<zdobbie> "Pri pripravi ustavnega spora jim je po Primčevih besedah pomagala skupina več kot desetih pravnikov, a njihovih imen ni želel razkriti. Kot je dejal, se bojijo homoseksualnega lobija in se zato ne želijo izpostavljati."
<yang> ja
<yang> prav je napisal
<CrazyLemon> homoseksualni lobi == zdob***
<CrazyLemon> ime sem cenzuriral ker se ne želim izpostaviti
<yang> samo 340k podpisov bo tezko dosect
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: sem ponosen lobist
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kje pa lobiraš?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: po Smarju
<yang> zanimivo da so volitve lahko legalne ce pride samo 100k ljudi na volisca, homoseksualni zakon pa mora biti ovrzen z 350k podpisi
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ta bo težka.. večinoma starejši prebivalci
<CrazyLemon> niso ravno strpni
<CrazyLemon> good luck!
<lynxlynxlynx> eeeeeeh
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenim da je VELIKA cerkev sredi vasi
<yang> zdobbie: naslednjic ce ze lobiras, dej se prot temu lobiraj istocasno http://blog.prunk.si/wp-uploads//2013/11/apple-live-2.jpg
<zdobbie> yang: ne morem, ker ti tole pisem z macbuka
<yang> :)
<yang> mac bukov si
<zdobbie> k
<CrazyLemon> there it is.. homoseksualni lobi so sami apple fani
<yang> zdobbie: referendum se glasi "za otroke gre" ne glasi se "smo proti homoseksualnim porokam" kle je velika razlika
<zdobbie> kak referndum? ni referenduma.
<CrazyLemon> ampak bo!
<CrazyLemon> prej ali slej
<CrazyLemon> !
<yang> no zaenktrat ga ni, ampak se dela na tem
<zdobbie> otrok ima pravico bit posvojen v funkcionalno druzino, ne glede na stevilo mam in ocetov v njej
<yang> ja to je bedast in skregano s pravili narave
<yang> dve zenski ne moreta meti otrok in dva moska pravtako ne
<yang> jst tut ne morem posvojiti zirafe, pa so mi tako vsec, pa ni dovoljen
<yang> se srne ne smes
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ni noben bratoma wright povedal da je letenje skregano s pravili narave! gaddemit.. lubitz affair would never happen
<yang> CrazyLemon je ziher skrival srnico v svoji spalnici, da ga sosed ne bi prijavil
<CrazyLemon> yang nope.. vsi so vedeli
<yang> no jaz sem enkrat prebral, da je en nasel srno in potem so jo veterinarji uspavali
<CrazyLemon> lepo.. js sm enkrat prebral eno zgodbo o čudežnem jabolku.. so not true
<yang> ja no po zakonu divjih zivali ni dovoljeno imeti doma, in srna je klasificirana kot divja zival in mora biti predana lovski zvezi ali kdor pac je odgovoren za te divje zivali
<yang> lahko jo imas nelegano doma recimo
<yang> al pa ce jo navadis da pride iz gozda da imas teren in jo hranis tam
<yang> samo da pa bi jo imel na ograjenem terenu pa je z vidika zakona sporno
<zdobbie> z vidika zakona
<zdobbie> mkay
<yang> nisem nikjer videl tega, da bi kdo to imel doma
<zdobbie> a je ... neustavno?
<yang> ja v ameriki mas ti recimo lahko leva doma ce zelis
<yang> tam to ni prepovedano
<yang> ce imas velik ranc, pa da je primerno ograjen imas lahko kar se spomnis, privatni zivalsi vrt
<idioterna> yang: pa dej ne budali
<idioterna> yang: nc ni skregan z nikakrsnimi pravili narave
<idioterna> v naravi samo izjemoma potomce vzgaja par
<idioterna> pri cloveski vrsti jih pa nikoli v zgodovini ni
<jabuk> when my big bugfix doesn’t break anything else http://i.minus.com/ieH5rw0zbvt9F.jpg
<idioterna> to se je sam zdej neki farska banda sprdnla
<idioterna> k pac nima druzga za delat
<yang> ne idioterna ti si vzam ucbenik za 5. razred osnovne sole v roke, kjer pise kako se spocne otrok, pa ti bo bolj jasno
<zdobbie>  baje loh ze v epruvetki
<yang> pa ne mi o umetnih opoloditvah
<zdobbie> sicer to ne razlozjo drugje kokr na medicinskem faksu
<zdobbie> zakaj pa zej ne
<idioterna> yang: ne stekam kaksno zvezo ma spocenjanje otrok s tem kdo otroke vzgaja
<zdobbie> a ker v 5. razredu ne razlozjo big banga, pol ta ne velja za tiste, ki ne pridejo do fizi-faksa?
<idioterna> yang: ce pa otroke vzgajas s spocenjanjem, potem pa neki hudo narobe delas
<yang> idioterna: v NARAVI tuja mati ne sprejme mladicev, vsaka mati se odzove na klic svojega mladica, po tem ga prepozna ali pa po vonju
<idioterna> yang: nic od tega ni res.
<idioterna> yang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckoo
<Seniorita> Cuckoo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> jah
<yang> cuckoo je izjema
<idioterna> ne, ni
<yang> morda je takih izjem 2% vseh zivalskih vrst
<idioterna> About 56 of the Old World species and 3 of the New World species
<idioterna> ja, skratka, NE DRZI, da "V NARAVI" tuja mati ne sprejme mladicev
<yang> in med njih se stejejo se tiste, ki se lahko same reproducirajo
<idioterna> nikakor ne.
<idioterna> yang: vse geje so spoceli heteroseksualci
<idioterna> brez ene same izjeme
<idioterna> so far.
<idioterna> tko da so ocitno naravni
<idioterna> in ne vidm zakaj bi jim ti prepovedal vzgajat otroke
<idioterna> ce V NARAVI itak prakticno nikol otrok ne vzgajajo bioloski starsi
<idioterna> v manj kot 2% vseh vrst.
<idioterna> kot si ravno omenil.
<yang> mah idioterna brezveze je nekaj dokazujes, lahko je eno prav ali pa drugo odvisno od gledisca
<idioterna> ne, to ni res.
<idioterna> enakopravnost je _OBVEZNA_ za vse.
<idioterna> temu se ne mores izognit
<yang> ma kaka enakopravnost daj nehaj
<yang> enakopravnost bo takrat, ko se bomo po levi vozil
<zdobbie> VSI
<yang> vsaj 51%
<zdobbie> NE SAM HETEROSEKSUALCI
<zdobbie> FFS
<idioterna> yang: wrong.
<idioterna> yang: ti bi rad anarhijo, pa sploh ne ves kaj to je
<idioterna> enakopravnost je nekaj drugega
<yang> sej si fizik, poznas teorijo kaosa, najprej je anarhija, zato da se potem ustvari red
<idioterna> spet kr neki nakladas
<idioterna> nic od tega nima nikakrsnega smisla
<idioterna> v resnici se entropija ves cas veca in kaos je ves cas vecji
<yang> ja sej tud posvajanje otrok za homoseksualne pare nima smisla
<idioterna> to ni res
<idioterna> otroci, ki zivijo z dvema homoseksualnima starsema, potrebujejo taksne vrste posvojitev
<yang> ker otroci niso modni dodatek da jih kupis
<idioterna> da so lahko enakopravni otrokom, ki imajo dva heteroseksualna starsa
<zdobbie> pol pa prepovej posvojitve nasploh
<idioterna> ce te moznosti nimajo, potem niso enakopravni drugim otrokom
<idioterna> to je pa prepovedano z ustavo
<yang> izhajaj iz logike ... al ilahko homoseksuani par sponcne otroka ? do sedaj se ne, torej zakaj bi imeli pravico do posvojitev
<idioterna> zakaj bi imeli pa pravico do posvojitev heteroseksualni pari?
<yang> to ni naravna odlocitev
<idioterna> saj ga lahko spocnejo.
<idioterna> torej posvojitev ni naravna odlocitev
<idioterna> ce ni naravna, jo prepovejmo
<idioterna> tako kot voznjo z avtomobili.
<yang> v osnovi bi o tem morala odlocati stroka
<yang> zdavniska stroka
<zdobbie> hahahaha
<idioterna> ja, pa ne more, ker farska banda ne dovoli.
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> zihr trola tale yang
<idioterna> no, zdej jim bomo pokazal
<yang> ma sej itak ne bo prislo 340k ljudi na referendum
<yang> dobr je to lobi splaniral
<idioterna> sej ne bo referenduma.
<idioterna> ne sme ga bit
<idioterna> ker je protiustaven
<zdobbie> si mel psihiatrsko stroko, ki je razlozla, da ni nobene nevarnosti, ce otroka posvoji homoseksualni par
<zdobbie> ampak nee, ni naravno
<yang> kar se mene tice mi je itak vseen, ampak zdaj diskriminirajo heteroseksualne starse, ces glej, saj jih vecina pije alkhohol, gejevski pari so ziher boljsi ker ne zurirajo do 50 leta ampak samo do 45.
<zdobbie> le kaj si mislijo zdravniki o umetni oploditvi
<idioterna> yang: kako jih diskriminirajo?
<idioterna> a v zakonu kje pise
<yang> idioterna: jst ti predlagam da ti napises v oporoko, da zapuscas otroke Salomeju, on je zenska in ce bo dobila moskega bo to cisto ok zakonski par
<idioterna> ej, hvala!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/no.jpg
<yang> zdobbie: jaz si mislim, da tudi strokovnjaki nis oenotnega mnenja, v 80ih letih so homoseksualce se zdravili tam na psihiatriji
<yang> pol se je pa trend obrnil
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče pri nas
<yang> kaj pa ce bi enostavno sprejeli zakon za izenacenje partnerske zveze ne glede na to s kom si porocen, pravico do posvojitve otrok pa bi imeli samo heteroseksualni pari ?
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj je sploh važno?
<lynxlynxlynx> ni logike
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak why am i here
<yang> saj tudi un referendum je bil o zenskah
<yang> ki se zelijo umetno oploditi
<yang> pa je potem bilo doloceno samo v primeru ce imajo partnerja, torej je tudi tisti zakon diskriminatoren
<yang> nasteli so cel kup primerov za in proti
<idioterna> yang: tisti zakon ne velja vec
<idioterna> yang: ustavno sodisce ga je skenslalo
<zdobbie> .gif run you fools
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/PXxOiRiWgAssE/giphy.gif
<idioterna> ker je diskriminatoren in protiustaven
<zdobbie> wtf
<idioterna> zdobbie: "fly, you fools"
<zdobbie> takrat se niso mel orlov
<yang> idioterna: ja ampak je stroka povedala zakaj samska zenska ni primerna za imeti otroka...
<yang> a ni to hec potem
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> krscanski strokovnjaki so mal palamudil
<yang> ja ocitno nisi poslusal debat takrat
<idioterna> seveda sem
<idioterna> to da znanstvenik nekaj trdi ne pomeni, da je to res
<idioterna> mora _dokazat_
<yang> lahko so bli pa krscanski strokovnjaki oz. zdravniski odbor
<idioterna> in jaz moram imeti moznost preverit dokaze.
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ce jim zelis tako rect
<idioterna> men je vseen kaksni so
<idioterna> morjo met racionalne, ne pa imaginarne razloge, da so proti
<idioterna> v zgodovini clovestva so prakticno ves cas otroke vzgajala plemena
<jabuk> when I don’t find my configuration error in apache and the server doesn’t want to start http://i.minus.com/i1dfeUzE5YsuH.gif
<idioterna> ziveli so vsi skupaj
<idioterna> to kar se gremo zdaj ni na noben nacin naravno
<idioterna> druzinska celica je pogruntavscina industrijske revolucije
<idioterna> prej se je pa po 10 ljudi gnetlo v enem prostoru
<yang> izhaja se iz tega, kdo ima zmoznost spoceti otroka
<yang> naravno biolosko zmoznost
<yang> ce se distanciras od tega, potem pac lahko zanikas vse zivo
<yang> druzinska celica je v 90% po svetu se vedno heteroseksualna
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi se izhajalo iz tega?
<idioterna> to je bullshit
<idioterna> izhaja se iz tega, da je za otroka slabo, ce zanj skrbi drzavni zavod, ki se mu pogovorno rece tudi sirotisnica
<idioterna> in da je bolje, da se zasciti otrokove interese tako, da se z zakonom zahteva od tistih ljudi, ki jih otrok smatra za svoje starse, da ga odgovorno vzgajajo in materialno preskrbijo, dokler tega ne zmore sam
<idioterna> otroka lahko spocne prakticno kdorkoli, skrbet zanj pa ne more kar vsakdo
<yang> izhaja se lahko tudi iz tega, da je pri posvojitvi otroku treba nuditi najbolj optimalno okolje za vzgojo in to je sigurno heteroseksualni par
<yang> ce bi recimo zmanjkalo takih parov, pa je sigurno tudi bolje da otroke iz sirotisnice posvoji homoseksualni par, se strinjam
<yang> samo zaenkrat se na posvojitev baje kar dolgo caka
<idioterna> Hello,
<idioterna> I would suggest Hiša športa (The house of sport). It is in the city centre. They are also the official bar of the cycling team Rog. They have a vast offer of bears, coffee and sport articles.
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> yang: wrong
<yang> za otroka je sigurno najbolj stimulativno okolje heteroseksualno okolje
<idioterna> yang: najbolj optimalno okolje za vzgojo _SIGURNO NI_ heteroseksualni par.
<zdobbie> no, enakopravnost pri posvajanju bi CSD obvezalo, da pri preverjanju primernosti parov kandidatov ne diskriminirajo homoseksualnih parov
<idioterna> yang: nikoli ni bilo, nikoli ne bo
<idioterna> yang: heteroseksualni par imajo dalec najslabso sposobnost postavljanja otrokovih interesov pred svoje
<idioterna> yang: od vseh moznih oblik druzine
<yang> idioterna: premalo je bilo narejenih raziskav v odnosu homoseksualnih parov na otroke....to je precej nova zadeva
<idioterna> yang: ne, ni jih bilo premalo
<idioterna> yang: popolnoma dovolj jih je in popolnoma jasno je, da za vzgojo otroka potrebujes odgovorne odrasle
<idioterna> spol je pri tem nepomemben
<idioterna> ker se nic od tistega, kar spol doloca, ne uporablja pri vzgoji otrok
<yang> ti ko rad govoris o plemenih,  a mislis da 5000 let nazaj je bilo veliko homoseksualnih plemen ? :)
<zdobbie> yang: hipoteticni (a totalno mozen) primer, biseksualna zenska ima iz prejsnjega zakonskega razmerja z moskim dva otroka, zdaj je v zakonu z zensko
<idioterna> ce so tebe starsi vzgajali z ozkimi boki, sirokimi rameni, kosmatimi prsmi, penisi, vaginami in dojkami, potem so nekaj poceli narobe.
<idioterna> yang: vsa plemena so bila homoseksualna.
<zdobbie> yang: ce gre za otroke, zakaj njena otroka nista enakopravna otrokom iz heteroseksualnega razmerja?
<idioterna> pleme, ki ni homoseksualno, ne obstaja.
<yang> zdobbie: seveda, glej saj sploh ni potrebno nicesar legalizirati, tisti primer je ociten, da take zveze ze obstajajo tudi ce niso legalizirane
<idioterna> ja, ampak ce niso legalizirane, potem se zoper take otroke diskriminira
<idioterna> to je pa _prepovedano_
<idioterna> z ustavo, ki je najvisji pravni akt v drzavi
<idioterna> in v interesu otroka je, da se mu zagotovi enakopravnost
<idioterna> to se dalec najbolj enostavno stori tako, da se zakonsko zvezo definira na nediskriminatoren nacin.
<idioterna> torej "dve osebi"
<yang> zdobbie: kaj pa primer, ko ima moski z zensko dva otroka, pa je recimo gej ?
<idioterna> ja, kaj z njim
<idioterna> saj je enak
<yang> ja enak primer
<idioterna> ja, torej se ga enako obravnava
<idioterna> v cem je pa problem
<zdobbie> yang: kaj te zdej moti, clovekova spolna usmerjenost?
<jabuk> when I find a stupid bug on a big company’s website that gives me backend access http://i.imgur.com/6Mxmsl7.gif
<yang> sej si gledal brokeback mountain film, kjer je to dobro prikazano
<idioterna> kaj je prikazano?
<idioterna> kako se vzgaja otroke?
<yang> kako ima lahko moski druzino, kljub temu da je gej
<zdobbie> yang: ce sta moski in zenska v zvezi, potem nnjuna otroka uzivata pravice, katerih otroci homoseksualnih parov ne
<zdobbie> yang: a bos kak zakon predlagu?
<yang> sem ti ze povedal kaj je resitev, da bi bili vsi zadovoljni
<zdobbie> Stop Ricky Martin Act?
<yang> priznanje istospolnih zvez brez pravice posvojitev za homoseksualne pare, mislim da se tukaj nihce ne b irazburjal
<zdobbie> aha, a bi mogoce istospolne filtriral iz druzbe?
<idioterna> yang: to se _ne da_, ker je z _ustavo_ _prepovedano_
<zdobbie> kaj ma posvajanje s tvojim hipoteticnim primerom?
<idioterna> yang: in prav je, da je prepovedano z ustavo
<idioterna> yang: ker je popolnoma jasno, da ni nikakrsnega razloga, da bi pri posvojitvi homoseksualne in heteroseksualne pare obravnavali razlicno
<yang> ok I give up
<yang> bomo vidl, kaj se bo narod odlocil
<idioterna> nepomembno je
<idioterna> narod nima nobene besede pri tem
<idioterna> ne sme je imeti
<yang> kako nima sej smo v demokraciji
<yang> :)
<idioterna> ne, ce ima narod besedo pri tem
<idioterna> potem nismo demokraticna drzava
<yang> ?
<idioterna> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=demokracija
<yang> demokracijaje volja ljudstva
<Seniorita> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<jabuk> when the project manager looks for me to fix a bug on friday night http://i.imgur.com/aNKM7jY.gif
<idioterna> politična ureditev z vladavino večine, ki varuje osebne in politične pravice vseh državljanov
<idioterna> ni enakopravnosti, ni demokracije
<idioterna> suck it up.
<yang> dobro jaz itak ne bom sel na referendum sem ze enkrat sel
<zdobbie> yang: kdo nam je tako ustavo podtaknu?
<yang> sam si volil politike
<zdobbie> vcerej so v Tarci predvajal arhivske posnetke, mislim da je Peterle vabu ljudi na volitve
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> on je bil!
<zdobbie> a bo kdo Ljdumilo pingu?
<idioterna> ne k ne maram cerkvenga zvonenja
<idioterna> itak je protiustavno.
<idioterna> da je cerkveno zvonenje izvzeto iz pravilnika o merjenju hrupa
<yang> hehe
<yang> a sliis cerkev iz polja, ta ma najvecje zvonove
<idioterna> ne slisim je
<idioterna> kolega ma okn obrnen direkt v turn
<idioterna> prav da mu kr najeda
<yang> jst sem se ze peljal tam mimo, ko so zvonili, kr dobro prebija v avto
<idioterna> js mam tle sam eno mejhno cerkvico
<idioterna> k je vcasih skos zvonila
<idioterna> odkar so obsodl tega pedofila k je not otroke zlorablu
<idioterna> se pa manj oglasa
<yang> pocak da se dzamijo postavjo, bos videl kako je fajn, ko se ti en dere ob 5ih zjutri po magnetofonu :)
<idioterna> ne morjo se, k dretje ni izvzeto iz pravilnika o merjenju hrupa
<idioterna> loh poklices polcijo, pa mora ukrepat
<idioterna> cerkven zvonenje ma pa nek poseben status
<idioterna> kokr da je s plehom po plehu tolct neki posebnga
<yang> jst sem to v turciji dozivel, prvo noc sem mislil da naju ropajo v hotelu hehe
<idioterna> jsm v mostarju, pa ni blo nc groznga
<idioterna> pac en kasetar je bil gor
<idioterna> pa ga je przgal vsake tok cajta
<yang> ja mislim ob 5h so zacel al 430
<yang> pa 5x na dan
<yang> sem sel pol v eno dzamijo, je res lepa bla noter
<idioterna> pac ena pesmca
<idioterna> velik manj zoprn k da en s seflo po ekonom loncu tolce
<idioterna> kokr se cerkvene zvonove slis
<yang> na sreco sem jst kr stran od lokalne cerkve, tko da sam v nedeljo zjutri slisim ko je cista tisina
<yang> pa ni neke sile,  mal se slis kle
<yang> prej ko smo stanoval v trnovem, v istem nivoju kot so bli zvonovi jao ej
<yang> ni sans da bi pospal
<yang> cerkven zvonenje se ne smatra kot hrup, je izvzeto
<yang> pa to ko majo na magnetofone je se glasnejse kot pa ce bi sami zvonovi zvonili
<yang> jao pulover sem pral uro in pol, zdej mi je pa dve stevilki premejhen
<jabuk> when my boss talks about doing a night release http://i.minus.com/iMmFGuMutkx8.gif
<yang> idioterna: sicer pa ima zvonenje nek pomen v religiji
<yang> ne vem tocno kaj, bi moral zupnika vprasat
<yang> http://kuzma.zupnija.info/?id_strani=736
<yang> eto
<Seniorita> Kuzma
<Seniorita> »Spletna stran murskosoboške škofije«
<idioterna> yang: seveda ma
<idioterna> yang: sej dretje na ves glas ma tut nek pomen v metalu
<idioterna> pa je cist ocitno da je metal bolj pomemben za civilizacijo
<yang> http://kuzma.zupnija.info/images/upload_30/2013/25617_Zvonenje_-odlok.pdf
<yang> ta zakon o zvonenju je prblizn tok ustaven kot bo tale o posvojitvah otrok za homoseksualne pare
<idioterna> Mariji v pozdrav in
<idioterna> počeščenje.
<idioterna> yang: po cem to sklepas?
<yang> po logiki
<idioterna> kateri logiki pa?
<idioterna> ker po matematicni zagotovo ne.
<idioterna> ustava prepoveduje razlikovanje med ljudmi na podlagi osebne okoliscine
<yang> Zvok, ki nastaja zaradi
<yang> zvonjenja cerkvenih zvonov je torej tak zvok, kot nastaja pri up
<yang> orabi drugih glasbil, po frekvenčni
<yang> sestavi pa je skladen s toni glasbene lestvice, kar pa za ljudi ni nezaželeno ali moteče, tako kot tudi
<yang> zvoki glasbil običajno niso za ljudi nezaželeni ali moteči.
<idioterna> zakon, ki zakonsko zvezo definira kot zvezo izkljucno moskega in zenske, je v nasprotju z ustavo
<yang> kul glasbena lestvica
<idioterna> zdaj imamo zakon, ki zakonsko zvezo definira kot zvezo dveh oseb
<idioterna> to je se vedno narobe
<idioterna> ker se komot najdejo trije, ki bi radi sklenili zakonsko zvezo
<yang> kaj ce bi posnel zvonove na racunalnik, pa doma recimo zvonil tko ene 30 min. vsak dan a bi me smel preganjat zarad tega ? ce bi bil recimo ful navdusen nad take vrste glasbeno lestvico ?
<idioterna> pa je ne morejo
<idioterna> yang: ne smejo te preganjat, ce izvajas verski obred
<idioterna> yang: obstaja tista zombi cerkev blazenega zvonenja
<idioterna> katere verniki lahko tolcejo kokr hocjo
<idioterna> pa od vsakega vernika nepremicnina je verski objekt
<idioterna> in tako oproscen predlaganega nepremicninskega davka
<yang> Zvok cerkvenih zvonov praviloma obr
<yang> emenjuje okolje kratkotrajno, ker običajno zvonjenje traja nekaj
<yang> minut, kritična obremenitev pa je presežena v bližini cerkva le izjemoma, pa še takrat gre to
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<yang> preseganje predvsem na račun slabega prostorskega planiranja, na podlagi katerega se je izvedla
<yang> n
<yang> eprimerna umestitev stanovanjskih stavb ali drugih stavb z varovanimi prostori v bližino cerkvenega
<yang> zvonika.
<yang> vids, urbanisti so krivi vsega
<yang> tut gradnje stadiona v blizini naselja
<idioterna> stadion je vedno blizu naselja
<yang> kukr kje
<idioterna> ce kje ni, pol so urbanisti zajebal
<idioterna> ker se je treba z avtom vozit do njega
<yang> sportni objekti kjer je olimpijska vas v minhnu so razen stanovanj olimpijske vasi kr ven
<CrazyLemon> no v katarju so (je?) stadioni v puščavi :D
<CrazyLemon> in ni nobenga naselja tam.. pa tudi nobene prehrane/trgovine blizu
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> urbanisticn fail
<idioterna> pr nas je idealno
<yang> ampak tista stanovanja so bila delana za olimpijado, torej so morala biti v sklopu prizorisc, uni k tam zivijo se ne smejo pritozevat
<idioterna> k je skupi s trgovinskim kompleksom stadion
<yang> ja haha
<yang> trgovinski kompleks
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> v rusevinah
<idioterna> ja pocas bi blo lepo da odkups kej
<idioterna> pa vsaj ksno leseno stojnco postavs
<idioterna> da naujo tujci misll da smo slovenci revezi
<jabuk> Senior dev fixing intern’s bug http://tclhost.com/VRa2SuA.gif
<yang> mah kaj ces tam odkupovat, k je zemlja brez vrednosti, ce bi hotel krompir sadit b imoral vse porusit
<CrazyLemon> in začne zbirat podpise za referendum? :D
<yang> mi smo bli vsi veseli, k je Sadar & Vuga za stadion prejel nagrado
<yang> tko lepo je vse zgledalo
<idioterna> zdej pa niste vec?
<yang> dokler niso nehal gradit
<idioterna> ja lej
<idioterna> za gradit rabs dnar
<idioterna> no money no supermarkets
<yang> mislim, da tega ne morejo sanirati in dokoncati
<yang> to bi bil kr fail
<yang> ker ni bilo ustrezno zasciteno pred propadanjem
<yang> bo pac tako ostalo
<idioterna> ja lej
<idioterna> komot lahko odkupis in zrihtas po svojem okusu
<idioterna> men tut ni vsec kako so barje zazidal
<idioterna> pa pac vse se tam lomi zdej
<idioterna> morjo skos asfaltirat pa nekineki
<yang> posea se
<yang> poseda
<idioterna> ja tko k se je skos
<yang> kot trgovski center na jurckovi
<idioterna> in kaj nej zdej
<idioterna> ce bi prej kupu
<idioterna> bi loh jamrou
<yang> LIDL so moal podret tm
<idioterna> pa bi blo po moje narjen
<yang> cel projekt jurckova je zgresen
<idioterna> res?
<idioterna> nism opazu
<yang> mislim
<idioterna> ful je profitabilen
<yang> poedajo se objekti
<idioterna> pa folka je tut velik tam
<idioterna> objekti?
<idioterna> cesta se
<idioterna> objekti se niti ne
<yang> LIDL so podrl
<idioterna> niso ga podrl
<idioterna> prenovil so ga
<idioterna> pa ne zarad posedanja
<yang> sem mislu da so ga podrl
<yang> pa na nov sezidal
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> bajte so kr ok
<idioterna> problem je da cesta je pa en metr nizje kokr je bla
<idioterna> k so bajte zgradil
<yang> ja
<yang> viga vaga je vse tm
<idioterna> pa sam tam k so spodi kanalizacijske cevi
<idioterna> se ni posedl
<idioterna> povsod drugje se pa je
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ambient Noise Player App for Ubuntu Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/02VNpCqDZ4k/ambient-noise-player-app-for-ubuntu-linux
<napsy__> cer
<zdobbie> ahoy sailor
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: fyi smo kle enakopravni
<upd> grem ravno ven, in vidim lep obroč rdeč okol lune
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fyi..ne pa nismo
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saH3pMqRzf0
<Seniorita> LUSH The Enchanter Bath Bomb Demo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »LUSH VALENTINE'S DAY HAUL 2015: http://youtu.be/ot14e-4-JpU LUSH LOVE LOCKET: http://youtu.be/74F7Ry0n6HE LUSH GRANNY TAKES A DIP: http://youtu.be/pWu0cEP70I...«
<jabuk> when I see my boss online when I check my emails on holidays http://i.imgur.com/CngpCTp.gif?1
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-04
<napsy__> jutro
<yang> dan
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UE_Q1pprEg
<Seniorita> SCAMMER CALLS PRANKSTER - Microsoft Tech Support Scam - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This scammer called the wrong guy by calling me. I drove him crazy by pretending to be computer illiterate and not letting him get his way. I eventually let ...«
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: MOVIE - Tusk Vegas.
<CrazyLemon> lies
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: MOVIE - Tusk Vegas.
<CrazyLemon> ah..sedaj celo nekaj predvaja!
<CrazyLemon> you fixed it..ty
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy__> oh-oh
<napsy__> ka bo dez
<CrazyLemon> je že
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Filastine - Requiem 432.
<napsy__> a je kak kul nov sci-fi movie?
<CrazyLemon> not really
<CrazyLemon> mogoče interstellar če nisi gledal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibsgLksrv8U
<Seniorita> [FULL] Window washers caught in high winds up on Shanghai skyscraper (VIDEO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Window cleaning platform smashes into building (VIDEO 2015) | Watch death-defying window cleaners swinging from China's second highest building in strong win...«
<CrazyLemon> lol..holy sh1t
<napsy__> wow
<napsy__> oh sj v lj tut dezuje
<idioterna> dezuje ja
<idioterna> ampak minimalno
<yang> CrazyLemon: kr scary, Å¡ua Å¡ua Å¡ua ssss sa
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @04.04.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% jugozahodnik 1.9 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:38:01, Kulminacija: 11:06:03, Sončni zahod: 17:34:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 56min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> nek sem se nahladu vceri, zjutri je se sipa zmrzovala
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/12467/skyev_amortiziran_pinarello.html
<Seniorita> Skyev amortiziran Pinarello | Novice | Bicikel.com
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<Seniorita> »Pri Pinarellu so tik pred dvema najpomembnejšima klasikama s tlakovanimi odseki predstavili okvir Dogma K8-S.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kup
<dz0ny> .yt gosh jamiexx
<jabuk> Jamie xx - Gosh (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFf3fNAwJsY ♥1,736 ▶167,237
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie furs ni bil tako zelo radodaren!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pol pa na autostrado, pa cakat, da kej s tovornjaka pade
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie been there done that had no luck
<dz0ny> FU RS
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> tale tvoj jamiexx sux
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhX4rQ79C1A to to
<Seniorita> [Trance] Female Vocal Trance (Voices in my Head) #72 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »►Tracklist: 1. 00:00 Giuseppe Ottaviani Feat. Faith - Angel (Walsh & McAuley Remix)[Believe Music] 2. 05:10 Alex M.O.R.P.H. feat. Sylvia Tosun - Antara (The ...«
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=445848495569599 for a rainy day
<Seniorita> Magal Jader Donizeti Ferreira Da Cruz | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Deu trabalho uff«
<idioterna> srsly
<idioterna> in taki pol "otroke je treba zascitit"
<upd> a si otrok
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> brez greha, tko da komot loh kamne mecem
<upd> joj otroc ne smejo na internet
<idioterna> ce majo gej starse pol loh
<upd> če ti tako rečeš bo že držalo
<idioterna> nedvomno
<dz0ny> lol https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/thousands-of-spaniards-leave-twitter-for-gnu-social
<Seniorita> Thousands of Spaniards leave Twitter for GNU social — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<dz0ny> pa ni 1. april
<idioterna> sej se cist sensible post
<zdobbie> sem preveru
<zdobbie> res ni 1. april
<idioterna> but dangerously close
<napsy__> gnu social?
<napsy__> zgleda ko nek social network 10 let nazaj
<napsy__> https://quitter.se/
<napsy__> tale celo kul zgleda
<upd> odkar je bitcoin hočejo vsi vse imet decentralized
<napsy__> bastardi!
<napsy__> in .. posers
<upd> no verjetno je ta želja že od prej kjer authority ne more izklopit vsega z enim gumbom, ampak nikoli se ni toliko razvijal v tej smeri kot se sedaj
<napsy__> oh .. decentralized .. je dost stara ideja
<napsy__> dost prej od kakega bitcoin
<upd> da
<zdobbie> git!
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7Mb40BmUF4
<Seniorita> Vojislav Šešelj zapalio zastavu Hrvatske u Beogradu - YouTube
<Seniorita> »VIDEO: Faruk Zametica/Radiosarajevo.ba«
<yang> Dođu da me hapse
<napsy__> oh noes
<zdobbie> lalalalalala
<yang> Evo dobil velikonocne dobrote od sosede
<idioterna> fous sm ti
<yang> sej mors bit mal fous
<yang> k je vsega dobrega na talarju
 * CrazyLemon naredu sam velikonocne dobrote
<napsy__> lol :D
<napsy__> js sm jih tut prejle delu
<napsy__> na sekretu
<napsy__> sam mal v drugi obliki :P
<idioterna> basic I/O
<napsy__> o ja
<CrazyLemon> napsy__ če so dobrote pol jih vrni nazaj na input :)
<napsy__> :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: kuhar
<yang> kaj si spekel potico ?
<dz0ny> u waw ipfs je pa kr kul
<dz0ny> idioterna: a bos kej slajde pokazal?
<idioterna> aha ja
<idioterna> cak da najdem
<idioterna> https://docs.google.com/a/zemanta.com/presentation/d/1HaSDUMPQvTOPfihioo20qttnrbkS0sJU7FXtUIrhaGc/present#slide=id.p
<Seniorita> Does Our Hardware Even Exist? - Google Präsentationen
<Seniorita> »Does Our Hardware Even Exist? jure.koren@zemanta.com«
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> a je na hecnerju senjorita
<napsy__> to si mel na devops days?
<idioterna> ja
<napsy__> je blo vlk folka drugac?
<zdobbie> X-TREME PROGRAMMING
<CrazyLemon> yang naah
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a si jo dusil?
<CrazyLemon> yang naah
<CrazyLemon> damn
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kupu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: spocel?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah
<napsy_> hum, pair programmign pa nism neki delu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: posvojil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kinda
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Primc-approved?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah :(
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: za potice gre!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vem.. ampak ampak nisem ravno nek hud ljubitelj potice
<CrazyLemon> its just ok
<CrazyLemon> sam ne njej tega povedat..k bo heartbroken
<zdobbie> njej?
<CrazyLemon> potici!
<zdobbie> kk
<zdobbie> je n'accuse pas!
<CrazyLemon> evo.. še eno potičko sem naredil
<CrazyLemon> tole bom primcu poslal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy_> pics pls!
<CrazyLemon> sorry napsy_ ..je že šla na pot
<napsy_> :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<yang> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -1 do 3, na Goriškem in ob morju do okoli 6, najvišje dnevne pa od 5 do 11, na Primorskem do 14 stopinj C.
<yang> heh iz +16 gremo spet v minus
<CrazyLemon> ne se sekirat!
<napsy_> uu, bom mogu plasc uzet iz omare?
<CrazyLemon> drugi teden bo spet +16
<CrazyLemon> pa zjutraj minus
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as poticko v skoljko naredu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sem!
<yang> zadnjic sm mislil da je 8 stopinj, pa pridem v avto pa mi je sipa zamrznila
<zdobbie> what a fuckin' champ
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie hvala!
<yang> baje da bo celo snezilo do 400 metrov, se pravi se v ljubljani morda
<zdobbie> a po vrhu neboticnikov
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/cestna-kolesa/specialized-tarmac-sl4-elite-najem-rent-a-bike-1298099265.html?aclct=1428166566
<Seniorita> SPECIALIZED TARMAC SL4 ELITE NAJEM - RENT A BIKE :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Po dogovoru dajem v najem zgoraj omenjeno kolo SPECIALIZED TARMAC SL4 ELITE 2015 ! Okvir: Specialized SL4 FACT 9r carbon«
<CrazyLemon> lol... najem :D
<lynxlynxlynx> dobra ideja
<CrazyLemon> ja in ne
<CrazyLemon> če želiš preizkusit kolo.. ga lahko v trgovini brezplačno
<dz0ny> https://sourcegraph.com/blog/ipfs-the-permanent-web-by-juan-benet-talk
<Seniorita> IPFS: The Permanent Web, by Juan Benet (Talks at Sourcegraph 003) - The Sourcegraph Blog
<dz0ny> eto the next "bittorent"
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with the current "bittorrent"
<dz0ny> it's centralized an has no security
<dz0ny> it doens't have apps(clones of twitter, fb, youtube)
<dz0ny> tle so appi v html/js/css
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobbie> CIAO
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no.. pol pa pejt do juana pa ga prašaj če mu lahko pomagaš! :)
<dz0ny> well i'am
 * dz0ny working on pastebin/imgbin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mislim.. da ti juan plača !
<CrazyLemon> a nisi vidu da išče pomoč :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pejd spat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont be grumpy
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 8.km JZ od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @05/04/2015 00:13:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.4+N,+15.21+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 10.km  J od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @05/04/2015 00:13:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.38+N,+15.21+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-04-05
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 16.km  J od OBREŽJA @05/04/2015 04:55:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.71+N,+15.76+E
<zdobbie> vstal je!
<zdobbie> vstal!
<zdobbie> zdobbie!
<zdobbie> http://www.ubair.com
<Seniorita> ubair
<idioterna> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> kr ne premakne se
<zdobbie> moras poklicat na ARSO
<idioterna> "aute zmigal oblake kej"
<zdobbie> active HAARP please
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pokonc
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sup
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://bvls2013.com/stream4.html
<Seniorita> Stream 4
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie too busy for a cobbles
<CrazyLemon> moram jajčka skrit
<CrazyLemon> moram sladico narest
<CrazyLemon> moram prilogo narest
<zdobbie> no, povej ko se bos obleku
<CrazyLemon> -a
<CrazyLemon> nice one zdobbie nice one indeed
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.1°C @05.04.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% vzhodnik 4.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:39:49, Kulminacija: 11:09:00, Sončni zahod: 17:38:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 58min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis windy..very windy
<idioterna> se kr ja
<idioterna> ok vi mate burjo pr vs je mal bl
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dej ugasn zej stream do 12ih, ker so dal maso gor
<CrazyLemon> napsy si videl tega http://www.hervis.si/cms/frontpage?skipk=8801646867763&referer=Megacountdown-Flyout  ? diski, deore pa odlična cena! sam moraš še montažo moraš doplačat
<Seniorita> Hervis
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150402-the-worst-place-on-earth
<Seniorita> BBC - Future - The dystopian lake filled by the world’s tech lust
<Seniorita> »Hidden in an unknown corner of China is a toxic, nightmarish lake created by our thirst for smartphones, gadgets and green tech, discovers Tim Maughan.«
<idioterna> i still have a nexus 5 so that's not me!
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> lol
<CrazyLemon> aliens
<dz0ny> sneg
<zdobbie> fairies
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kaj je blo v NM>
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> nic se
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK8CgmN2Nzs
<Seniorita> GP Adria Mobil (Live) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »International race Grand Prix Adria Mobil will take place on Sunday, 5th April. Over 180 riders will compete on the 163 km long course. Live coverage of the ...«
<yang> Cist nov film sem gledu Ivanhoe (1952)
<yang> Lustna Elizabeth Taylor tm noter
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem.. sm gledal flandrijo
<zdobbie> jao Nikki, jao ...
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> samo je bilo pa ogromno padcev..ogromno
<zdobbie> .gif welcome to the fuckin show
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<zdobbie> pac
<zdobbie> expect it
<zdobbie> pa vabljen na Franjo
<CrazyLemon> i did expect it..sej na vsaki dirki jih pričakujem
<CrazyLemon> sam tukaj pa je bilo pa res..ogromno
<yang> Franja just4you http://static.igre123.com/images/forum/posts/6/51f23e7617d7fa3e08134748df17e366.jpg
<yang> http://soncek.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/medicinska-sestra.jpg
<zdobbie> someone has a fetish
<CrazyLemon> a weird one
<zdobbie> to each their own!
<napsy__> dan
<CrazyLemon> [12:17:31] <CrazyLemon>: napsy si videl tega http://www.hervis.si/cms/frontpage?skipk=8801646867763&referer=Megacountdown-Flyout  ? diski, deore pa odlična cena! sam moraš še montažo moraš doplačat
<Seniorita> Hervis
<napsy__> zgledfa kr top
<napsy__> se bremze ma na on disk
<CrazyLemon> lol..zgleda v redu ni pa top.. ampak ja diski so pa deore
<napsy__> deore ja
<napsy__> alu okvir
<napsy__> pol je kr lahek
<CrazyLemon> no ja :)
<napsy__> itak je najbols it tja pa probat
<CrazyLemon> tam okrog 13kg ima
<napsy__> kul
<napsy__> nic morm picit
<napsy__> bbl
<CrazyLemon> napsy__ sam.. mogoče bo težava velikost
<CrazyLemon> komaj zdaj sm vidu da je na voljo samo Å¡e 19 pa 21"
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: tbh mas prav
<zdobbie> http://www.steephill.tv/players/720/sporza/?title=78+km+to+go:+Neutral+Service+Car+rear+ends+FDJ+Car+servicing+a+rider&dashboard=tour-of-flanders&id=1.2294906&yr=2015
<Seniorita> 78 km to go: Neutral Service Car rear ends FDJ Car servicing a rider (2015/tour-of-flanders)
<zdobbie> SHAKHA
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> live!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zlomljena ključnica ter 2 počeni vretenci
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: to je blo pr Trekovcu, kterga je servis-avto zbil direktno
<yang> http://jp.si/Peugeot.jpg
<yang> CrazyLemon: zdej bo lahko samo se dopisni sah igral
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41re8NNWEyQ
<Seniorita> Jesse Sergent Car Crash Aftermath (Collarbone?) - Ronde van Vlaanderen 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Site: http://www.CyclingHub.tv Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Cyclinghub1 Twitter: http://twitter.com/lecyclinghub Watch more Cycling here: http://cycling...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila počena vretenca verjetno ne bi tako sedel
<CrazyLemon> tisti fdj
<CrazyLemon> pa je bil veliko hujši padec
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> vesele praznike vsem skupaj
<zdobbie> mah
<Sky[x]> ksn angular mojster here? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a mizar al kaj? :)
<zdobbie> posodim kotno merilo
<zdobbie> _posodim_
<CrazyLemon> you'll never see it again
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> pismo bootstrap spravt v angular je pa pain :>
<zdobbie> tell me about it
<zdobbie> but maybe not
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/BmAnryZ.jpg
<zdobbie> TOMB RAIDER FUCKYEA
<zdobbie> http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/tr2-screen-640x480.jpg
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/03/it-felt-like-robbery-tomb-raider-and-the-fall-of-core-design/
<Seniorita> “It felt like robbery”: Tomb Raider and the fall of Core Design | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »In their words, devs say how things got too big, too fast—leading to studio shutdown.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCe8-1dbXZc
<Seniorita> Conan O'Brien Reviews "Tomb Raider" - Clueless Gamer - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Conan gets so into "Tomb Raider" that he's heartbroken whenever Lara Croft dies. Which happens a lot. More Cluess Gamer @ http://teamcoco.com/cluelessgamer/ ...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-04
<slax0r> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] SigiSi: RE: [15.10] USB Stick ZTE MF190  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43675#Comment_43675
<speed-> dan
<speed-> ka slax0r si obupal nad hs? nic te nega gor ka bi te potro parkrat :D
<slax0r> ni casa :)
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 3.km JV od PODBRDA @04/04/2016 11:17:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+14.01+E
<napsy> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> "samo preverjam, libre office ni isto kot microsoft office? Iščem namreč tista orodja." ><
<napsy> 4makes sense
<CrazyLemon> tista?
<lynxlynxlynx> cela nit je na to temo, mogoče manjka malo konteksta
<slax0r> nit
<slax0r> teehee
<slax0r> poslovenjeni internet termi so tak funny
<speed-> ce pa je beden jezik :p
<slax0r> a php? I agree :P
<speed-> slovenski!
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> jaz se prav mantram
<slax0r> hehe :)
<slax0r> saj mi2 lahko po domace, samo morema ostalim slovare priskrbet
<speed-> ja
<speed-> do takoj jamrali
<speed-> ka se zdaj godi prej :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 8 Simple Ways to Improve Battery Life on Ubuntu Laptop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bjFfVvWqMmM/get-power-ubuntu-laptop
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ti se se vedno z flash bavis?
<speed-> nej
<slax0r> aja, nazadnje si bil c# ali?
<speed-> ja
<speed-> z unity se zdaj spilan
<slax0r> pfff
<slax0r> M$
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> haha
<speed-> eh dober je
<slax0r> jaz sem se zadnjic malo z golang spilal
<slax0r> dokaj zanimiva zadeva :)
<speed-> flash se nucan
<speed-> kda moren kakso barvo ocitati
<speed-> z drugoga programa haha
<speed-> z tistin znan edino kak ide ka lejko te penzlin prek neses :D
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<slax0r> old habits never die :P
<speed-> pravin zdaj san v unity ze zadosta dugo
<speed-> ka bi lejko kaj pametnoga napravo
<speed-> samo se spravis cuj
<speed-> no pred kak se spravis miljon idej fahh ka vse bi mel
<speed-> te pa kda se spravis cuj pa ehm
<speed-> ka pa zaj :)
<slax0r> pa kda zacas delati, je najpred zanimivo, kda pa vse skapcas kak more biti, de pa, eh :D
<slax0r> te pa*
<speed-> pa mo vidli
<speed-> za 1x se me sce drzi
<slax0r> ge pa se z neksin frameworkon bavin trenutno :)
<speed-> za
<slax0r> ka malo php7 nadrkan
<speed-> pa nejsi ti neki php hater
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ali ka se dogaja
<slax0r> pa ja
<slax0r> hater san zato ka delan v php :D
<speed-> eh jes san zaj par dni se ubadal z macon ka san kolegi nekaj publishal
<speed-> jebote ovi so kmeti :D
<slax0r> hehe :)
<speed-> ka ti si tudi njihov ?
<slax0r> php je edino kul ker je razsirjeni
<slax0r> pa nemas skoro nigi nevol z hostingon
<slax0r> edino zaj z php7
<slax0r> to se skoro nisce ne supporta
<speed-> jes man
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> njihov?
<slax0r> mac guy?
<slax0r> nowai
<speed-> ja jabolcni
<slax0r> man ge tuj php7 hosting ;P
<slax0r> linux <3
<slax0r> ce bi se mi dalo bi se stalno slackware laufo
<slax0r> samo neman casa
<speed-> jes man ubuntuja na serveraj ka man
<speed-> pa tudi nej dosti
<speed-> eno bazo pa 2x web ali ka man samo
<slax0r> eh to man tako samo en digital ocean server
<slax0r> pa tan man debian
<slax0r> doma vacik na desktop mislin ka bi slacka meu :)
<speed-> aja
<speed-> eh ka si nori
<speed-> microsoft <3
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> :O
<slax0r> si nori :D
<speed-> eh ti to ne razmis!
<slax0r> debian + i3wm ^^
<speed-> na win san zrasel pa na win bon mrl
<jabuk> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<speed-> tak san se odloco
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ajde zorel moren prafti
<speed-> rasel san na dosi se haha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/rop-stoletja-na-hrvaskem-oropali-kriminalisticno-policijo.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Rop stoletja na Hrvaškem: oropali kriminalistično policijo
<Seniorita> »Saj ni res, pa je. Nepridipravi so v noči na ponedeljek oropali pisarno vodje službe organiziranega kriminala in izpraznili njegov sef. Odnesli so dva kilograma zlata ter 280.000 evrov gotovine. Ali so iz pisarne odnesli tudi kaj dokumentacije, med katero so tudi zaupni dokumenti, še ni znano.«
<CrazyLemon> loooooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> učinkovita služba..ni kaj :D
<speed-> dobra
<slax0r> amigaos ^^
<napsy> ma kdo s tomtom go navigacijskim appom izkusnje?
<slax0r> mhm
<napsy> a je za kj?
<slax0r> meni je bil dokaj kul ja
<napsy> ne uporablas vec?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> ce ze kaj rabim potem grem z gmaps
<napsy> sicer mam here maps, sam gledam za alternative
<slax0r> ce pa grem na kako dalsjo pot pa garmina pripopam na sip
<slax0r> sipo*
<speed-> eh to moras na blef!
<speed-> pomoznosti na madzarsko
<speed-> pa te ovi gledajo ko budale
<speed-> kak neves madzarski :D
<CrazyLemon> napsy iGo nextgen :)
<napsy> kolk pa stane?
<CrazyLemon> napsy am..ne stane? :D
<CrazyLemon> OEM only je
<CrazyLemon> če želiš kupit pa se igrat pol pa sygic prečekiraj
<napsy> sygic sm ze gledu pa tut drag ni, 20 evrov
<napsy> vprasanje je ce je bols od here
<napsy> ker here me vcasih kr zapelje na neke weird-shit ozke ceste pa stranske ulice
<dz0ny> heh, pr nas  smo mel k je here maps vlačilc čez podželsko pot prvlekla
<dz0ny> talking about milimeters there
<CrazyLemon> zato pa greš na here maps creator pa prijaviš napako ali popraviš cesto iz ceste v pot :)
<napsy> ja zanima me predvsem ce majo kake druge navigacije to ze resen bolj
<napsy> here naceloma mi ni slab, sam ma pa dostkrat kake take cvetke
<slax0r> gmaps...
<slax0r> zdljaj karte prej
<slax0r> pa je to to
<napsy> gmaps mi pa cist suxa za navigacijo
<slax0r> da ne kuris roaming neta
<slax0r> y?
<napsy> mislim da dostkrat zgresi ceste
<napsy> sm mel tut obcutek da se tost pocas updejta stanje
<napsy> dost*
<slax0r> nisem opazil
<slax0r> then again
<slax0r> nisem niti dosti uporabljal
<slax0r> ponavadi je tak ko speed- pravi
<slax0r> na blef
<slax0r> doma malo pogledam karto
<slax0r> potem pa crta
<idioterna> o
<msev-> men je sygic kul
<msev-> sam mam neko staro verzijo :D
<msev-> :P
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon a se da v temu modern decku naštimat da maš več teh home pa activity stolpcev, k messages pa notifications nimam nč pa je čist pranzo
<msev-> prazno
<msev-> ni mi všeč
<msev-> js bi mel rd tweete čez cel zaslon
<msev-> in to sam home in activity
<CrazyLemon> msev- itak
<CrazyLemon> to drugač v tweetdecku naštimaš
<msev-> pač js bi mel tko en cel home v večih stolpcih da bi nalagal stare tvite pa ot
<msev-> to
<CrazyLemon> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> that makes no sense..čemu bi gledal enake tweete na treh homeih?
<msev-> ne
<msev-> pač daljši home bi mel
<msev-> tko da bi se stolpc nadaljeval
<msev-> da ne bi rabu scrollat
<CrazyLemon> good luck
<msev-> #lazy
<CrazyLemon> nisi lazy..sam weird :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Zetor: Počasno delovanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6468/pocasno-delovanje
<msev-> ne aveš kašn sm CrazyLemon
<msev-> specifične zahteve mam do softwarea :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- nope..just weird :)
<msev-> prov :D
<msev-> ampak saj prikupno čudn :D
<CrazyLemon> debatable :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: RE: Počasno delovanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43676#Comment_43676
<msev-> you are grinding me, o' good fellow
<pitastrudl> sygic je kr fajn ja
<msev-> a si sprobov
<pitastrudl> dolgo nazaj
<pitastrudl> sam je pizdarija crackat
<pitastrudl> google maps je dovolj zame
<msev-> aja dj povej k ne znam tanovga
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> nism ga meu gor ze kake dve leti
<pitastrudl> sej pravm, google maps je dovol
<pitastrudl> za offilne mam maps.me
<msev-> a ti je bolš k here maps
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zj sm dodal Å¡e kolekcije
<msev-> in bom mel tko pol zaslona zapolnjenega
<msev-> tko da mal bolš
<pitastrudl> here maps nism uporablu
<pitastrudl> tko da nevem
<slax0r> we still on this?
<CrazyLemon> on IRC?..yup still
<slax0r> no, navi
<pitastrudl> yes
<pitastrudl> igo sm tut uporabli 3 leta nazaj, sam ni mel tok opcij
<pitastrudl> mi je sou na zivce
<pitastrudl> sygic je bil kr kul
<pitastrudl> tomtom nism usposobu oz mi ni delu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Zetor: RE: Počasno delovanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43677#Comment_43677
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Adobe Style Icons for GIMP and Inkscape  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0x_dvwlMUis/adobe-style-icons-for-gimp-and-inkscape
<pitastrudl> zzzzz
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon hi
<zdobbie> IGNORED
<pitastrudl> rip
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/12932960_1010600592358645_7990118227468304691_n.jpg?oh=5b9775190e45ccd9354820a6be6044cc&oe=577BBD76
<idioterna> bernie better make it
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sup
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon maš zeit? :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne
<CrazyLemon> mam pa čas
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 19.00?
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> tam kot ponavadi?
<pitastrudl> da
<CrazyLemon> (like we do it regulary)
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<zdobbie> DILERJI
<CrazyLemon> by do it i mean..meet up
<zdobbie> MUMILE
<zdobbie> WIUWIUWIUWIUWIUWIU
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon misliš da bi rabu kaj drugega še kot samo izvijač
<pitastrudl> mislm
<pitastrudl> kluč
<pitastrudl> hm, maybe he left already
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej bom cel toolbox prinesu..pa bova pogledala
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> aja ,ok
<pitastrudl> danke :D
<CrazyLemon> 10min prej da grem?
<CrazyLemon> what for dude
<pitastrudl> ja nevem kok si daleč
<CrazyLemon> like..3min z avtom do mercatorja
<pitastrudl> kokr se spomnim si čez hrib tam nekje?
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> nekje malo naprej od Å¡alare?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon IRL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U01xasUtlvw
<CrazyLemon> recimo ja
<Seniorita> Bicycle Repairman - Monty Python's The Flying Circus - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to the Official Monty Python Channel here - http://smarturl.it/SubscribeToPython Bicycle Repairman, taken from The Flying Circus. Visit the officia...«
<pitastrudl> aha, ok
<idioterna> mhm
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobbie> ALTER SADDLE!
<idioterna> mislm da je proper punctuation
<idioterna> :alter saddle:
<zdobbie> well TIL
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne pozabit na pasto!
<pitastrudl> in je prispel
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> minuto zamude
<pitastrudl> 😲😲😲
<CrazyLemon> dve v bistvu
<pitastrudl> damn
<zdobbie> selfrekt
<pitastrudl> ikr
<pitastrudl> kolo se fura
<pitastrudl> (zaenkrat)
<pitastrudl> xD
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat ja :)
<pitastrudl> sm Å¡ou do hoferja pa nazaj
<CrazyLemon> sam če popusti tist vijak..you're screwed (pun intended)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj si pogruntu
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> kasna je diagnoza
<pitastrudl> najs
<idioterna> da je dal 39 evrov prevec ?
<pitastrudl> ^
<CrazyLemon> idioterna haha..skoraj ja :D
<CrazyLemon> 20€ prevec je dal
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..do faksa pa nazaj bo slo..kinda
<idioterna> a tkole: https://bou.si/pic/z-zivo-iz-trgovine.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..to je high tech :D
<CrazyLemon> lej kok se shineajo zavore
<idioterna> mislm, s takim nacinom pogona
<CrazyLemon> pri pitastrudl se nic ne sajna :D
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> ka zdej
<pitastrudl> a se gre igrat
<idioterna> hm
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon game?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl hugo?
<pitastrudl> nah, raje insurgency
<pitastrudl> hugota nikol nism igrou
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si premlad
<pitastrudl> a Å¡teje to da sm ga vidu dostkrat na tvju
<CrazyLemon> verjetno niti ne ves da se je hugo v mojih casih igral kr od doma :)
<idioterna> zivijo
<pitastrudl> zivijo
<CrazyLemon> like..prek telefona
<pitastrudl> ja sej
<pitastrudl> no a greš insurgency
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> hm js bi su sam
<idioterna> mislm da mam ene druge zadolzitve prej
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če bova sama ne.. če nas bo vec.. lahko :)
<pitastrudl> damnit
<pitastrudl> zdobbie?
<idioterna> outsiderju rec na slotechu
<idioterna> al pa na #mcpasulj pejt pa tam pobarej
<pitastrudl> idioterna kje je ta mcpasulj
<CrazyLemon> irc.sioff.net
<pitastrudl> najdu ja
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon baje jih neki igra
<pitastrudl> sam nevem, so tihi na mumblu
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a imaš day of infamy mod?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  nope
<pitastrudl> also why ne dela flashlight
<pitastrudl> wtf
<idioterna> g je tipka
<idioterna> za baterijo przgat
<pitastrudl> ne dela
<pitastrudl> neki klikne
<pitastrudl> pa ni nc
<idioterna> weird
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pa pojdi na tapravi kanal na mumbleu je bela cesta
<pitastrudl> kr ne dela flashlight
<pitastrudl> litteraly unplayable
<idioterna> mogoce mors sam baterijo zamenat?
<zdobbie> literally
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: DOI?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie push igramo
<CrazyLemon> join us
<yang> Vic dneva https://twitter.com/ales_gantar/status/716996971299545088?cn=ZmxleGlibGVfcmVjc18y&refsrc=email
<Seniorita> Ales Gantar auf Twitter: "- ... pa še tri Murati modre prosim. - Um, sam ene mamo. - Pol pa nč, bom rajš nehal kadit. - Adejnnno, ne bot zdej užaljen, no!"
<Matthai_> hoj, če imam slike img-000.png do img-120.png, jih lahko selectam z img-%03d.png, ne?
<Matthai_> kj pa če imam slike datum_cas.png?
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-05
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> http://www.theonion.com/americanvoices/panama-papers-reveal-widespread-tax-evasion-52683
<Seniorita> Panama Papers Reveal Widespread Tax Evasion - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Seniorita> »Over 11.5 million leaked files dubbed the “Panama Papers” reveal that the world’s wealthy elites are hiding money in offshore accounts to evade taxation, a leak that implicates the prime minister of Iceland, the president of Ukraine, and Vladimir Putin, among others. What do you think?«
<zdobbie> “I trust that the world’s most powerful leaders will punish themselves accordingly.”
<dz0ny> Dan
<zdobbie> late, innit
<msev-1> Lol fotr je dobu en sprej "Oxygen in a can" k je not filan 99% kisik
<dz0ny> LOX?
<Matthai_> msev-, naj ga vrže v ogenj :-)
<Matthai_> dz0ny, eno vprašanje, ko poženem raspistill -o timelapse%04d.jpeg -tl 2500 -t 10000, se datoteke začnejo od timelapse0001.jpeg dalje, ne pa od 0000... zakaj?
<msev-> ja to bi blo zanimiv blast :D
<msev-> evo zj bote mel do petka mir pred mano
<msev-> :D
<msev-> al pa ne odvisn od wifija v hotelu
<msev-> grem mal v Amsterdam
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> koncno
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> slax0r, vesele počitnice :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> brb
<Matthai_> evo, če kdo ve: http://pastebin.com/ab6f1pHq - gst-launch-1.0 mi noče narediti videa
<Seniorita> RPi cam - Pastebin.com
<Matthai_> pričakuje file 0000, raspistill pa začne ze 0001
<CrazyLemon> Matthai_ workaround.. timelapse-0001.jpg preimenuješ v timelapse-0000.jpg
<dz0ny> Matthai_: https://github.com/raspberrypi/userland/blob/2f56a2943a9eb8420df52ccf91f5a1c5a70e8713/host_applications/linux/apps/raspicam/RaspiStill.c#L227
<Seniorita> userland/RaspiStill.c at 2f56a2943a9eb8420df52ccf91f5a1c5a70e8713 · raspberrypi/userland · GitHub
<Seniorita> »userland - Source code for ARM side libraries for interfacing to Raspberry Pi GPU.«
<dz0ny> { CommandFrameStart,"-framestart","fs",  "Starting frame number in output pattern", 1},
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<Matthai_> dz0ny, zdaj mi javlja Pipeline is PREROLLING ...
<dz0ny> kaj pa ce das -1 :D
<dz0ny> k ce je tist berem on ne pidpira tega
<dz0ny>  ne ores z 0 zacet
<dz0ny> k to smatra kot da ni framestart
<dz0ny> drgac pa
<dz0ny> gst-launch-1.0 multifilesrc location=timelapse-%04d.jpeg index=0 caps="image/jpeg,framerate=24/1" ! jpegdec ! omxh264enc ! avimux ! filesink location=timelapse.avi
<dz0ny> index=0 ?
<napsy> ve kdo ce je kak restriction glede distribucije progamov pod apache public license?
<idioterna> o
<anny_> o
<anny_> zdaj lahko nastaniš begunce pri sebi
<napsy> lowl
<idioterna> jih ze mam
<anny_> o super
<anny_> nameravala sem te opomniti, če si slučajno spregledal :)
<idioterna> mislm, tut prej sm jih lahko nastanil
<idioterna> k druzino vedno lahko spravis
<anny_> lol
<anny_> brez papirjev?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> zakaj bi karkoli brez papirjev
<anny_> lol
<anny_> bodi previden
<anny_> država te lahko ugrizne v rit!
<idioterna> ah, moja trenutna drzava nima teh navad
<anny_> si prepričan? :)
<idioterna> sem
<anny_> ok
<idioterna> so mel pred kratkim referendume o teh receh
<idioterna> pa so vse prov zvolil
<anny_> švicaš? :)
<slax0r> vi2 se imata prav posebaj rada, hm?
<anny_> jealous much?
<slax0r> mhm
<idioterna> ja, trenutno se pogajam z guglom, ampak slabo kaze
<idioterna> svica je kul k dzankiji dobijo free heroin
<anny_> držim palce zate
<idioterna> ceprov ce bernie sanders zmaga pol gremo loh tut v ameriko
<idioterna> no, v nekatere zvezne drzave
<anny_> pobožne želje
<anny_> dedo je kar simpatičen
<idioterna> a da bi zmagu?
<idioterna> ja, ni prov velik moznosti
<idioterna> mislm, od americanov je odvisn
<anny_> ampak take podpore pa nima kot trump
<anny_> https://twitter.com/babesfortrump
<Seniorita> Babes For Trump (@BabesForTrump) | Twitter
<Seniorita> »Die neuesten Tweets von Babes For Trump (@BabesForTrump). Making America Great Again One Babe At A Time. DM: babesfortrump@gmail.com Not affiliated with @realDonaldTrump. IG: realbabesfortrump Snapchat: babes4trump. BabeTown, USA«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a nisi slišal? bernie bo šel za predsednika izvršnega odbora canonicala.. tko da lahk tam applyjaš za job
<idioterna> ne, bistveno vecjo podporo ma
<idioterna> pa zenske k podpirajo mizoginijo so se bl neumne k moski k to pocnejo
<anny_> CrazyLemon - ti to resno?
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGEqWzw8A9g
<idioterna> evo anny_
<Seniorita> ♥♥ Happiest Penguin Ever ♥♥ - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Quelle;Source: http://www.jokeroo.com Looks like he's the only one who really enjoys the snow! I can't blame him.«
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/Coruscating/status/716677342257614849
<Seniorita> cheetah mom for hire auf Twitter: "of all the awful things i've read on the internet, "women are the hitlers of sex" might be my favorite https://t.co/0jgJY4EoYi"
<idioterna> true misogyny
<anny_> *dies of laughing*
<slax0r> laughter*
<idioterna> ja sam mors gledat prek tega da je en jezn
<idioterna> k doesn't get laid
<anny_> njegov problem
<idioterna> ja to se ti zdej zdi
<slax0r> sound logic
<idioterna> ko bos z zakonom obvezana seksat z ljudmi k ti niso vsec, ker bojo taki idioti to spravl skoz
<idioterna> bo pa tvoj problem ratu
<anny_> 90% folka je spolno zafrustriranega
<anny_> hehe, naj pridejo
<anny_> v kuhinji se bo že kaj našlo za topel sprejem
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> 90% je ustavna vecina
<slax0r> ti mas kar malo fobijo na to se mi zdi, kaj lahko 'idioti' dolocenega tipa spravijo skozi zakonsko
<idioterna> js?
 * anny_ nima nič proti skupinskemu sexu
<slax0r> que, najin pogovor izpred par dni/tednov o molitvah pred abortion clinic itd
<slax0r> idioterna: da
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> a si kej bral zakonodajo pred kratkim?
<anny_> vi sm povejte, kdaj bo treba začet nosit nikab
<slax0r> nah
<anny_> da se spravim Å¡ivat
<idioterna> js ga ze zdej lahko
<idioterna> it's a free country
<idioterna> se neki casa
<idioterna> sej bodo prepovedal
<idioterna> pol se bom pa preselu
<idioterna> zarad prepricanja o tem da se drzava ne sme vtikat v mojo garderobo
<idioterna> pa k bi bil vsaj nikab problem
<idioterna> nag hodit okol je ze prepovedano!
<anny_> http://sewing4rlife.blogspot.si/2013/08/butterfly-abaya-and-simple-abaya-sewing.html
<Seniorita> ...Sewing For Life...: Butterfly Abaya and Simple Abaya Sewing Tutorials
 * anny_ je za
<idioterna> za kaj?
<idioterna> public nudity?
<anny_> to je bolj preprosto od vsega, kar imam sedaj v košu za šivanje
<idioterna> nc ne pomaga, patriarhat ne pusti
<idioterna> aja sivat
<idioterna> zihr je v ksni stari nasi zeni un
<idioterna> centerfold kroj
<idioterna> za te arabske stvari
<anny_> saj je na strani
<anny_> itak jih znam sama izrisat
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> js mislm da nobena od teh stvari nikol ne bo obvezna v evropi
<anny_> to je v easy ko tri pisane marjetice
<slax0r> hja
<slax0r> pa jih narisi
<idioterna> ne sme, k jo bojo domoljubi napadl
<anny_> razmišljala sem, da bi en dan nosila ruto
<anny_> zanimajo me reakcije
<anny_> ampak hudič je v detajlih
<idioterna> ce bo kakrsnakol reakcija
<idioterna> pomen da mamo se zlo dalec do liberalne druzbe
<idioterna> mislm, kako se oblacis je pa res izkljucno stvoja stvar
<anny_> ker sem preveč svetlopolta
<slax0r> anny_: saj ne bi bila prva svetlopolta muslimanka
<idioterna> sej obstaja spray-on tan
<idioterna> tut trump to uporabla
<anny_> tisti, ki ga uporablja melania trump?
<idioterna> aja to ne vem
<anny_> on je oranžen!
<idioterna> sploh ne vem kako zgleda
<anny_> rabm bit rjava
<idioterna> ja, verjetn je farbnblind
<idioterna> pa napacno kantico kup v bauhausu
<idioterna> al kjerkol ze to prodajajo
<anny_> burka in rjave kontakne leč
<anny_> *leče
<idioterna> a mas modre oci
<anny_> živo modre :)
<idioterna> mislm da se za drop dead gorgeous muslimanke spodob da majo temno zelene oci
<idioterna> ja, jsm tut arijc, kr grozn
<idioterna> k mi noben ne tezi da sm imigrant
<idioterna> tut ce grem na dansko
<anny_> jeb*t ga
<anny_> nismo vsi popolni :)
<idioterna> ja ni fair
<idioterna> mislm, i could be a criminal
<idioterna> pa bi se zmer isto zgledu
<idioterna> pa bi se do mene se zmer isto obnasal
<anny_> glavno da mi vemo, da si lump
<idioterna> zakaj sm lump
<slax0r> ker se ti dopade trump
<idioterna> lies
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ob takih izjavah se spodobi
<anny_> clap clap
<CrazyLemon> .gif drop the mic
<idioterna> i am no such thing
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/R3FSRO8Z9D0lO/giphy.gif
<slax0r> *bows*
<anny_> kdo gre z mano staviti, da bo zmagal trump?
<zdobersek> ce si identicen povprecnemu izgledu Trumpovih volilcev
<anny_> a unim bejbam gor?
<idioterna> sej trumpovi volilci ne zgledajo k aryan master race
<anny_> z mojim sem hotela stavit, da se poraženec sprehodi po čopovi v spodnjem perilu, pa ni hotel :)
<idioterna> js tut ne bi hotu
<idioterna> zakaj v spodnjem perilu?
<anny_> olajševalna okoliščina
<yang> itak da bo zmagal Trump
<idioterna> mislm js itak kolesarim v cunjah k zgledajo kot spodnje perilo
<anny_> treba je uporabit psihološki pristop
<idioterna> po copovi se da tudi nag sprehodit
<anny_> zahtevat najprej manjšo stvar in potem pritisnit
<yang> Bernie je prestar
<zdobersek> ti si ziher se ena psihoanaliticarka
<idioterna> tam bi slo skoz, ker bi lahko reku da je art
<idioterna> al pa political statement
<zdobersek> yang: Trump je *drumrolls* 5 let mlajsi
<idioterna> problem je da ne mors nag v robide, ker pika
<yang> zdobersek: ja, glih za en mandat, zadost je
<anny_> zdobbie! :P
<idioterna> yang: ti si tolk naiven pa povrsinski da je groza
<zdobersek> ne vem, kok Shillary ne pobere glasov mladine, k je kr 6 let mlajsa
<anny_> loool
<anny_> dejte mir
<yang> idioterna: a zato k ne kolesarim v spodnjem perilu , mas prav
<anny_> k bom krepnla tle
<anny_> od smeha
<idioterna> yang: ne, zato k unicujes planet!
<idioterna> go vegan
<yang> idioterna: manj svinjam kt ti z dizlom
<idioterna> js nimam dizla
<idioterna> tle pa sploh ne rabm avta
<idioterna> k majo proper vlake
<idioterna> u pa vidu sm 4sistemsko
<idioterna> cak, bom najdu pic
<yang> grem gledat kako mi bo sosed zamenjal olje na avtu
<idioterna> tegale
<idioterna> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/35/RAeTEEAirolo.jpg
<idioterna> kr awesome da se je evropa v 50 letih tok spremenila
<idioterna> da mamo kompatibilne vlake
<yang> a tak zgleda od trans-sibirske vlak
<anny_> odkod je ta vlakec?
<idioterna> v zurichu je v muzeju
<anny_> ah
<idioterna> drugac je vozu po celi evropi
<anny_> sem mislila, da Å¡e vozi po sloveniji
<idioterna> suni je pa job dobila v novem mestu :\
<idioterna> zdej pa ne vem kako bomo commutal
<anny_> najet stanovanje
<anny_> saj v novem mestu se da
<idioterna> jah otroc bodo zihr v zurich sli v solo, smo se ze vse zmenil
<anny_> kmalu bosta tako velika, da bosta Å¡la v internat
<anny_> http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2002/04/afghan-girl/index-text
<Seniorita> A Life Revealed - National Geographic Magazine
<Seniorita> »Seventeen years after she stared out from the cover of National Geographic, a former Afghan refugee comes face-to-face with the world once more.«
<anny_> idioterna: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suffragette_(film)
<Seniorita> Suffragette (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> “We left Afghanistan because of the fighting,” said her brother, Kashar Khan, filling in the narrative of her life.
<zdobersek> refugees
<zdobersek> migrants!
<zdobersek> ksne linkas
<idioterna> anny_: be deutsch
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMQkV5cTuoY
<Seniorita> BE DEUTSCH! [Achtung! Germans on the rise!] | NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE mit Jan Böhmermann - ZDFneo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »English description below Die Welt dreht durch! Europa fühlt sich so schwach, dass es sich von 0,3% Flüchtlingen bedroht sieht, Amerika ist drauf und dran ei...«
<anny_> idioterna, ne gledam tvojih linkov
<idioterna> sm vidu ja, k si vlak pogledala :)
<zdobersek> "You will learn, if even we were teachable!" direkt zate
<anny_> wikipedia = safe & sound!
<idioterna> sej a youtube je tut
<idioterna> je cez nipple "youtube" nalepka
<idioterna> da ne uzali verskih custev od koga
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuBEP6nfBl8
<Seniorita> The Office Wikipedia - YouTube
<anny_> kako čudovito
<Seniorita> »Michael Scott describes the "virtue" of Wikipedia«
<anny_> mislila sem, da je filter za 18+
<idioterna> afaik so prsne bradavice bl za 0-2
<idioterna> kokr za 18+
<anny_> prašej primca :)
<idioterna> mogoce ko bo 90% muslimanov
<idioterna> pa bo referendum o tem ce se kristjanom dovol pit vodo iz javnih fontan
<anny_> pa pobirat krompir in korenje na njivi?
<anny_> borovnice so tudi tu v bližini
<LorD_DDooM> http://i.imgur.com/o82yjND.jpg
<anny_> mora kura gledati proti meki, ko jo zakolješ?
<idioterna> jah
<anny_> meka je na jugovzhodu?
<idioterna> those who do not understand history are condemned to repeat it
<idioterna> mislm da se ti bo se kolcal po enakopravnosti
<anny_> se pravi tja proti zaloški
<idioterna> ja mislm
<anny_> ne, novemu mestu
<anny_> lol
<idioterna> http://www.wired.com/2007/09/mecca-in-orbit/
<Seniorita> A Muslim Astronaut’s Dilemma: How to Face Mecca From Space | WIRED
<idioterna> tle mas splosno resitev
<anny_> dam naelektreno bucko v pluti v kozarec vode
<anny_> čak mal, kaj gleda proti severu: glavica ali repek?
<idioterna> odvisn kako si naelektrila
<anny_> emmm..ponovi vajo
<idioterna> ja kako naelektris?
<anny_> emmm..bom naslednjič
<idioterna> problem buck je da lahko naboj hranijo samo na kozi
<idioterna> tko da so bl sibke
<idioterna> grem se en stanvanje pogledat pol pa na letalisce
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> lp
<anny_> srečno pot
<slax0r> break a leg
<anny_> ah ne
<anny_> ga Å¡e potrebujemo
<slax0r> tis only an expression
<anny_> whateva
<slax0r> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Break_a_leg
<Seniorita> Break a leg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<slax0r> idiom actually
<anny_> break a neck tudi Å¡teje?
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> so fuck off
<idioterna> sej je povsod 4g coverage tko da
<idioterna> bom javu ce si bom zlomu kej
<idioterna> razn adria nima wifi
<anny_> pritoži se
<anny_> mislim, keri srednjeveški čudaki
<pitastrudl> ni res idioterna
<pitastrudl> ni povsod
<zdobersek> povsod, kjer je vazno
<pitastrudl>  ne pa ne
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> na vlaku mam skos
<idioterna> k muziko poslusam pa nc ne crkne
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/scalzi/status/717358750420635648
<idioterna> ah, je ze sla.
<Seniorita> John Scalzi auf Twitter: "Bigotry comes at a cost: In this case 400 jobs. Good job, NC state government! https://t.co/ufTQ8Ri5rv https://t.co/yGkQamPPvC"
<pitastrudl> rip
<yang> dz0ny: a si delal ze kernel bisecting ?
<idioterna> evo yang
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xla1/t31.0-8/12885888_10153905947190700_5062386587518612961_o.jpg
<idioterna> it's how religion works!
<yang> dz0ny: nekdo me je prosil ce bi delal kernel bisecting pa se nism nikol tega delu
<idioterna> pazi da se ne naucis programirat ponesrec
<yang> idioterna: :)
<yang> kaj je to spelling bee ?
<yang> idioterna: mal narobe si ti to predstavljas, v bistvu je tkole http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_NTMCUHSqXDk/TUjxXyM9vHI/AAAAAAAABDI/kdk-KosQFVA/s1600/krishna-christ.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kaj je spelling bee?
<yang> nope
<yang> nisem amerikanc da bi mogu vedt
<CrazyLemon> its a bee that can spell
<msev-> Sup :)
<CrazyLemon> tile pri GNOMEu so fckin idiots
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga poimenuje program 'Software'
<CrazyLemon> WHO D FAK
<CrazyLemon> so not confusing for the (new) user
<CrazyLemon> torej kak predlog kako naj to prevajam da je čim manj confusing za uporabnike ? Programi ali Programska oprema?
<CrazyLemon> fyi..pri ubuntuju pa tko pametni da uporabljajo tako 'Software' kot 'GNOME Software' kot 'Ubuntu software store' kot Å¡e vedno 'Ubuntu software center' :)
<msev-1> Lol
<e1e> torej je Software Boutique od Ubuntu MATE še vedno boljša izbira ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e če je samo en izraz..definitivno je to lažje za prevajat ja :)
<e1e> In kako to prevesti?
<CrazyLemon> pa sam tko..jaz VEM da bodo oni še spreminjali te izraze in jih poskušali poenotit čeprav je documentation freeze že zdavnaj mimo
<CrazyLemon> in bodo tako neprevedeni izrazi
<e1e> Drugače se mi zdi Welcome bolj prijazen do novih uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj? software boutique? kaj pa vem..Programska trgovina?
 * CrazyLemon se trenutno ukvarja s korejščino
<e1e> trgovina, sej ni nič za kupit not, so vse aplikacije zastonj
<CrazyLemon> e1e obstajajo tudi plačljivi programi..sicer ne vem če za mate ampak za ubuntu so notri
<e1e> + notri so tudi opcije za inštalacijo drugih programskih središč kot tudi nekaj fix-ov, če kej ne dela
<CrazyLemon> e1e v primeru MATEa imaš popolno kreativno svobodo.. tako da lahko daš kar meniš da ti ustreza :D
<e1e> vem, da obstajajo, sam tu not jih ni, so sam free/open source in pa neki Proprietary programov
<e1e> ja nisem Å¡e uspela najti prave besede za to, pa tudi rabila bi nekoga, da pogleda prevode
<CrazyLemon> žal ta oseba ne bom bil js.. ker prevajam ubuntu zadeve in nimam časa da grem čez taužnt prevodov matea :)
<e1e> sej ni taužnt lol do zdej jih je sam enih 450 delov lol
<CrazyLemon> ključni besedi 'do zdej' :D
<CrazyLemon> imam 50 dolgih stavkov v ubuntu docs
<CrazyLemon> in nato Å¡e 150+ v gnome software
<e1e> no sej mogoče bi mi tud kej prav prišlo, ko ne vem kako kej prevedit, mogoče je podobno lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e zato pa prašaš tukaj
<CrazyLemon> pa ti bo že kdo pomagal/poguglal :)
<e1e> sej poguglat znam... sam ene stvari so mi težke, ko se ne spoznam tulk...
<CrazyLemon> [18:09:59] <CrazyLemon>: e1e zato pa prašaš tukaj
<CrazyLemon> razn tist boutique..tisto je preprosto čudno :D
<e1e> ja vsaj ni sam Software ;)
<e1e> bom vprašala ja, sam dans nimam časa prevajat :(
<CrazyLemon> ni panike
<CrazyLemon> tudi js ne bom več dolgo..ker mi bo zmanjkalo milke in nimam ravno potrpljenja s temi čudnimi izrazi če se nimam s čim tolažit :D
<e1e> haha, sej tu so tud kakšni čudni oz čudn "prerezani"
<CrazyLemon> verjamem ja
<e1e> bi ti ponudla kakšno, pa se mi zdi da si predalec ;)
<CrazyLemon> imam Å¡e dve Å¡katli..samo me je strah odpret :(
<e1e> hehe... ja bolš, da so zaprte, drugač se preveč poje...
<e1e> al pa če jih maš v vidnem polju tud ni najbolš lol
<CrazyLemon> sej zato sta Å¡katli v kleti..da se mal razgibam vmes :D
<e1e> haha, upam da maš velik stopnic ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma neki jih je ja.. ampak ne dovolj da opravičim celo škatlo pralin :D
<e1e> haha to je pa kr dost ja
<e1e> no morm it zdej...
<CrazyLemon> lp :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon danes sem se uspešno peljal dom-faks-supernova-dom
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> končal sm ubuntu docse! praise the almighty jebus
<pitastrudl> gratz
<zdobersek> vse si prebral?
<zdobersek> TALK TO ME
<zdobersek> TELL ME YOUR NAME
<zdobersek> idioterna: A60ish?
<idioterna> zdobersek: kuga to
<zdobersek> ur boarding gate
<CrazyLemon> a ima posebej gate za boarding?
<idioterna> A59 ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: plenicke jim potalajo, preden grejo na avtobus
<CrazyLemon> makes sense..nikoli ne veš kdo je v cockpitu
<idioterna> nazadne je bil en primoz
<idioterna> kdo bo zdej pa ne vem se
<idioterna> a gremo en insurgency dokler mi wifi ne crkne
<CrazyLemon> če bo zavpil "allahu akbar" ..bejž.. just jump
<idioterna> edin miske nimam
<idioterna> al pa alah sam mau
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..pa vključi native insurgent voice over
<CrazyLemon> pa dej na  zvočnike
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> hm sam mam in-ear
<idioterna> aha ja to bi pa verjetn slo komu v nos
<idioterna> majo mp5 teli
<idioterna> k se sprehajajo okol
<zdobersek> lol
<idioterna> sam brez red dota
<CrazyLemon> kobra sight?
<idioterna> ne, samo iron
<idioterna> se 15 minut
<zdobersek> dons je Wisconsin
<idioterna> o aha ne ubistvu se je lihkar napisal now boarding
<idioterna> nc, srecno
<idioterna> ja ob treh zjutri bojo rezultati
<idioterna> sej bom verjetn online
<idioterna> k mam se racunovodstvo za marc za dokoncat
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/trek-domane-slr-with-front-and-rear-isospeed-launched-46744
<Seniorita> Trek Domane SLR with front and rear IsoSpeed launched - BikeRadar
<Seniorita> »After putting the bike in the public's eye underneath Fabian Cancellara, Trek on Monday officially unveiled the new Trek«
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e diske gor..uff
<idioterna> evo, back to earth
<idioterna> pridem cez dobre pol urce
<CrazyLemon> hurry up!
<idioterna> a se strelate
<idioterna> nism se zuni
<idioterna> z busom se pelem :)
<CrazyLemon> VR goggles pa je problem resen!
<e1e> Hej, lahko kdo pove kako bi to prevedli "Fixing the incomplete install was successful."
<CrazyLemon> Popravilo nedokončane namestitve je bilo uspešno.
<e1e> hvala
<CrazyLemon> np
<idioterna> evo pu urce
<idioterna> ajde
<CrazyLemon> to si napisal 10min nazaj!
<idioterna> ja zdej sm u autu
<idioterna> pa nam ircu k mi bo slabo
<idioterna> srecno
 * CrazyLemon se prekriža
<CrazyLemon> avtu!?.. razočaran sm.. so much
<idioterna> ja k nimam luci na tem biciklu k je tle parkiran
<idioterna> se 5 ur pa se zaprejo volisca v wisconsinu
<e1e> A je to prav? "Fixing incomplete install succeeded" Popravilo nedokončane namestitve je uspelo
<CrazyLemon> e1e jp
<e1e> Fixing incomplete install failed Popravilo nedokončane namestitve je spodletelo ?
<CrazyLemon> e1e jp
<e1e> Failed to fix incomplete install. Spodletelo popravilo nedokončane namestitve. ?
<CrazyLemon> enako kot prej
<CrazyLemon> [22:09:33] <e1e>: Fixing incomplete install failed Popravilo nedokončane namestitve je spodletelo ?
<e1e> aha ok, pol popravim to... se mi je zdel mal čudn... tulk podobnih stavkov...
<CrazyLemon> ogromno jih je podobnih ali celo enakih
<CrazyLemon> pol pa samo copy pasteaj pa je
<e1e> aha, tud če je sam mal drugač...
<CrazyLemon> jp
<e1e> ok, hvala
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie če te zanima.. eni že igrajo
<CrazyLemon> .yt glimmer of blooms home
<jabuk> Glimmer Of Blooms - Home https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8vKuL-JraM
<e1e> Fixing broken dependencies succeeded Popravilo nedelujočih odvisnosti je uspelo ?
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne bi dal nedelujočih
<e1e> kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> pokvarjenih?
<e1e> ok
<e1e> Blu-ray AACS database install succeeded Namestitev zbirke podatkov za Blu-ray AACS je bila uspešna.
<e1e> Karkoli že ta Blu-ray AACS je...to se verjetno ne prevaja?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> te razne kratice pa bluetoothi razni to pusti kot je
<CrazyLemon> razn če ne bi mela modrozobe naprave pa tko naprej :D
<e1e> hehe, no to nism prevajala ;)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: prit
<idioterna> na mumble vsaj
<e1e> mam pa še nekaj vprašanj pri opisu programov, ko pridem do tja...
<Matthai_> CrazyLemon, e1e okvarjenih?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai_ men se zdi da se je do zdaj uporabljalo da so pokvarjeni paketi
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jah mvp pa gandalfar sta zdaj quitala pvp..ne vem kam sta sla
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: na udbo
<idioterna> smo ze not
<Matthai_> aha... sicer okvarjen je stroj, pokvarjena pa bolj hrana, se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> Matthai_ sskj ne pozna okvarjenega :D
<e1e> a res Matthai_? Mi vedno rečemo, da se kakšen stroj pokvari... nevem pa kk je drugje oz pravilno...
<CrazyLemon> mislim da je pravilo pokvarjen stroj, pokvarjeno mleko :D
<CrazyLemon> pravilno*
<e1e> Upgrading... Nadgradnja ... Nadgrajevanje?
<idioterna> nadgrajevanje
<e1e> hvala
<yang> idioterna: a ti ircas med kolesarjenjem tud ?
<yang> mas gor tablet
<yang> na balanci
<CrazyLemon> voice2text ?
<CrazyLemon> se nisi slisal?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj google itak 'razume' slovensko
<idioterna> yang: ne
<idioterna> tut slusalk nimam
<yang> sm mislu zato, k si tolk casa online
<yang> da tut med kolesarjenjem ircas
<idioterna> na biciklu sm sam 3-5 ur na dan povprecno
<yang> bos raka na danki dobil
<idioterna> od cesa?
<idioterna> kolesarjenja?
<yang> od sedenja na kolesu
<idioterna> to ti neki narobe delas ce te danka boli k kolesaris
<idioterna> sej ne sedim na kolesu
<yang> tej zici od specialk so na preklemansko trdi
<idioterna> ker niso namenjeni sedenju
<idioterna> ce ti sedis gor je pa tvoj problem
<CrazyLemon> namenjeni so lebdenju
<idioterna> k da bi reku "prehladu se bos ce se z avtom vozs"
<yang> kaj pol si skoz dvignen nad zic ?
<yang> ko gledam jaz tour de france, se mi zdi da vsi sedijo gor
<yang> razen ko gredo navkreber
<yang> takraqt se dvignejo da gre hitrej
<idioterna> slabo vids
<idioterna> noben ne sedi gor
<zdobbie> it's all a mirage
<e1e> Å e ima kdo kak predlog za prevod Software Boutique?
<idioterna> butik programja?
<CrazyLemon> programje je taka grda beseda..fuj! :D
<Matthai_> programske opreme?
<e1e> programov al pa programske opreme mi boljše deluje
<e1e> a butik je pa lahko?
<CrazyLemon> če ti je všeč butik..dej butik D:
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<matjaz> gaddemt!
<e1e> še kakšna idea?
<matjaz> kako se s Pitonom sparsa page, ki ima celega fuka javascripta?
<matjaz> bs4 in requests combo mi nekak ne dela
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ker page pa? če ni skrivnost :)
<matjaz> partis
<matjaz> zakaj je treba js uporabljat za displayat torrente mi ni jasno
<CrazyLemon> search parseaš?
<matjaz> nej, hočem dobit vsa imena torrentov, kategorije in .torrent fajle
<matjaz> na prvi strani rezultatov
<matjaz> aka na /brskaj
<CrazyLemon> ja.sej to sm mislu
<idioterna> requestej json k ga javascript requesta an
<CrazyLemon> js nism vidu najdu nobenga jsona :D
<CrazyLemon> +7
<CrazyLemon> +/*
<matjaz> YES
<matjaz> ni jsona, taprav header je treba poslat
<CrazyLemon> X-Requested-With: XMLHttpRequest ?
<matjaz> affirmative
<matjaz> pa na mal drugačen url
<CrazyLemon> brskaj/?rs=false&offset=0 ?
<matjaz> also affirmative
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem zakaj si se toliko matral če je vse v tistem partisrss :D
<matjaz> ti, ne boš verjel, mi ni niti padlo na pamet, da bi šel tja pogledat :D
<matjaz> rokačelo
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> res rokačelo :DD
<CrazyLemon> .gif rokačelo
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<matjaz> zdej pa dela <3
<matjaz> hvala idioterna hvala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> i didnt do sh1t :)
<matjaz> I know, but nevertheless, do feel important :P
<CrazyLemon> but i don't :(
<CrazyLemon> hmm čudno težavo mam
<CrazyLemon> v upstreamu je eden naredu nekaj commitov
<CrazyLemon> meni pa git fetch upstream
<CrazyLemon> nič več ne fetcha
<CrazyLemon> pravi up to date
<CrazyLemon> vse lokalne spremembe pravijo da sm up to date
<CrazyLemon> github pa je Å¡e zadaj s spremembami
<CrazyLemon> f that..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> kje ste zaspanci
<upd> :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-06
<zdobbie> HELLO WISCONSIN
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> :hello wisconsin:
<idioterna> :republicans:
<idioterna> a si vidu
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8UYbptJTnw
<Seniorita> Lindsey Graham: The GOP Will Probably Lose In 2016 | Morning Joe | MSNBC - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Former 2016 Republican candidate Lindsey Graham joins Morning Joe to discuss why he is now supporting Ted Cruz after coming out strongly against him on the c...«
<zdobbie> kok je defeated
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> hoi
<slax0r> jutro
<Matthai> hoj, kot kaže je forum dol padel: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43675#Comment_43675
<Seniorita> Something has gone wrong.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wakey wkey
<zdobersek> wakey
<dz0ny> zgleda kot da je host provider reku no more forum :)
<pitastrudl> rekt
<slax0r> lame :P
<CrazyLemon> 'Table \'./*/GDN_Discussion\' is marked as crashed and last (automatic?) repair failed'
<CrazyLemon> why in the world
<slax0r> trololololo
<slax0r> cuz mysql
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj spet dela
<CrazyLemon> hvala za opozorilo
 * CrazyLemon naredi backup baze..just in case :D
<slax0r> a sploh nimas regular backupov?
<CrazyLemon> a si nor..kdo pa ma
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> rekt
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> rip baza
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon worst sysadmin 2016
<pitastrudl> sam zna pa dobr kolesa popravlat
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej je tudi baza pofixana zdaj..kaj hočeš več?!'
<pitastrudl> VACUUM
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: lej ce bi vsi znal vse fixat, pa bi blo easy pol bi vsi to pocel
<slax0r> kill me now
<slax0r> plz
<slax0r> http://laravel.io/bin/PXa0o
<Seniorita> Laravel.io - The Laravel Community Portal
<slax0r> :(
<pitastrudl> ker jezik je to
<CrazyLemon> glede na to na kakšnem hostu vse laufa
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobro da laufa vse skupaj
<zdobbie> gotta catch em all!
<slax0r> pitastrudl: php
<pitastrudl> ok
<dz0ny> slax0r: zdej si ga zamoril
<slax0r> dz0ny: koga?
<dz0ny> k onis pe vedno var dump_ pa print pa echo delajo
<idioterna> everyone
<idioterna> you used the p word
<dz0ny> tko jih ucijo v soli
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> smo ze delal z mysql bazo
<pitastrudl> php<->mysql
<idioterna> a v soli
<pitastrudl> i can hack you now you knw
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> samo simpl zadeve for now
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: you cant
<pitastrudl>  hack(dz0ny);
<pitastrudl> prepare ur db
<dz0ny> k vsi sane uproabljajo php<-orm->mysql
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<slax0r> oh for gods sake no
<slax0r> ne vem kdaj sem nazadnje orm uporabljal
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da ne uporabljajo vsi :P
<CrazyLemon> pa vsi tudi ne delamo backupov :p
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: go hack him :)
<slax0r> orm = hack free? :P
<dz0ny> no
<slax0r> pa to zdaj sploh nima veze
<slax0r> si pogledal kodo mogoce?
<slax0r> catch exception, to throw a new exception and catch it again immediately to log an error
<slax0r> ffs
<dz0ny> :) sm hotu rect exception hell
<dz0ny> why no sentry?
<slax0r> kaj ma pa sentry zaj tu veze?
<slax0r> razen ce ne govorima o istem sentry :P
<dz0ny> k napako v lastno bazo pises
<pitastrudl> sm ze poheku
<pitastrudl> bse
<pitastrudl> vse
<slax0r> zakaj mam obcutek da ne mislis sentry, agnostic authorization and authentication component? :D
<slax0r> anyhoo
<idioterna> ne misl tega
<slax0r> dude, codebase je 8+ yo
<slax0r> katastrofa
<slax0r> dobro da samo se do konc mesca delam tukaj
<idioterna> a pol gres pa u nemcijo
<dz0ny> https://getsentry.com/for/php/
<Seniorita> PHP Error Logging from Sentry
<Seniorita> »Sentry provides real-time crash reporting for your web apps, mobile apps, and games.«
<idioterna> be deutsch
<idioterna> .yt be deutsch
<jabuk> BE DEUTSCH! [Achtung! Germans on the rise!] | NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE mit Jan Böhmermann - ZDFneo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMQkV5cTuoY
<dz0ny> lol
<slax0r> ah that...
<slax0r> meh
<slax0r> uporabljam monolog ze kar nekaj casa
<dz0ny> aha, no sej monolog tud zna tja pošiljat :)
<slax0r> monolog se lahk tvoji mami sms poslje ko je error :P
<dz0ny> no v glavnem sentry dela tud v wordpress
<slax0r> dear lord
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa hotu v wordpressu delat? :)
<dz0ny> that's worse than 8+ years codebase
<slax0r> mislim da ni
<slax0r> pred cca. mescom dni sem nasel en lep security hole
<dz0ny> ker "your hosting sucks", well your plugin is making this shit not working
<dz0ny> ohh i see
<dz0ny> sry
<slax0r> kjer si se lahko loginal kot "username'; -- "
<slax0r> brez passworda
<slax0r> in to je delalo vseh 8+ let
<dz0ny> hehe
<slax0r> mislim da WP vsaj to prepreci
<dz0ny> Å¡olski primer :)
<slax0r> injection posibilitijev je tolk po celi kodi
<slax0r> eval klicev without end
<slax0r> z stvarmi ki se preberejo iz baze
<slax0r> me se ne bi cudilo ce bi webserver user imel sudo access
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> komu lahko pošljem pritožbo zoper podjetja ki vztrajno spama čeprav sm se večkrat unsubscribeal pa tudi mail poslal da nam več ne pošiljajo mailov?
<CrazyLemon> apek?
<speed-> na trzno
<CrazyLemon> ja..to je za komercialna sporočila
<CrazyLemon> tukaj ni ravno jasno razvidno komercialno sporočilo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a primorski sejem :D
<CrazyLemon> tukaj pač v eni vrstici še zapišejo "vsem zainteresiranim bla bla pa pošljite nam mail bla bla pa vam naredimo ponudbo"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja
<CrazyLemon> ne samo primorski sejem..vse njihove domene
<CrazyLemon> vsakič se unsubscribeam
<CrazyLemon> pa vsakič znova pošljejo
<CrazyLemon> ja..definitivno gre na apek tole
<CrazyLemon> no sm poslal na apek
<slax0r> kaj pravjo?
<CrazyLemon> nevem..imajo pa obupn odzivni čas..že 3min brez odgovora! obup!
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> js bi se pritozu!
<CrazyLemon> na apek?
<slax0r> na soncno upravo
<CrazyLemon> očitno trenutno obratujejo..ker je zunaj sonce
<CrazyLemon> sam kje majo pa upravo?
<slax0r> nekje v murski soboti
<slax0r> I shit you not
<slax0r> http://www.soncna-uprava.net/
<Seniorita> sončna uprava
<Seniorita> »vstopi«
<CrazyLemon> precej temačno vse skupaj za sončno upravo
<slax0r> lel
<slax0r> klikni spodaj na cm oblikovanje
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Vivaldi Browser Sees Its First Stable Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lbDxwu5fG_I/vivaldi-browser-sees-its-first-stable.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Using Instagram on Ubuntu Phone Just Got Better  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/42LAordMjYM/instagram-ubuntu-phone-scope-update
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Instagram on Ubuntu Phone Just Got Better  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/42LAordMjYM/instagram-ubuntu-phone-scope-update
<CrazyLemon> regex mojstri..kako bi tole matchal userlist.php?username=&show_group=-1&sort_by=username&sort_dir=ASC&p=45    ...zanima me sam userlist.php part..drugo me ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> a je dovolj RewriteRule ^userlist\.php$ www.nek.url/?
<dz0ny> ^userlist\.php
<dz0ny> tist $ bi pomenil da se mora koncat z php
<CrazyLemon> ok..mal več podrobnosti.. userlist.php je v folder1/
<CrazyLemon> redirekt pa gre v folder2/
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj če je tako kot je zgoraj ali tako kot ti dz0ny praviš..redirekt gre v www.nek.url/folder1/folder2/
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tako pravi htaccess tester
<dz0ny> ^.+/userlist\.php(.+)
<dz0ny> ^foler1/userlist\.php(.+)
<CrazyLemon> this rule was not met :/
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/qhPHWXE.png
<dz0ny> https://regex101.com/r/tI2rP0/1
<Seniorita> Online regex tester and debugger: JavaScript, Python, PHP, and PCRE
<Seniorita> »Online regex tester, debugger with highlighting for PHP, PCRE, Python and JavaScript.«
<dz0ny> https://regex101.com/r/tI2rP0/2
<Seniorita> Online regex tester and debugger: JavaScript, Python, PHP, and PCRE
<Seniorita> »Online regex tester, debugger with highlighting for PHP, PCRE, Python and JavaScript.«
<dz0ny> ce hoces posredovat query part naprej
<CrazyLemon> mogoče še ena podrobnost.. rewritebase je folder/
<CrazyLemon> folder1/*
<CrazyLemon> tako da bi moralo delat brez tega folder1/ v regexu
<CrazyLemon> ok..v praksi zadeva dela z ^userlist\.php ali ^userlist\.php$
<CrazyLemon> sicer sumim da se v ozadju zgodi Å¡e en redirekt..z folder1/* na folder2/ tko da dva redirekta sta..ni optimalno ampak dela
<CrazyLemon> ok..neki sm spreminjal da ni double redirect ..upam da je to to :D
<CrazyLemon> .sc chinah minds remix
<jabuk> Chinah - Minds (Ark Patrol Remix)(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/arkpatrol/chinah-minds-ark-patrol ♥1,151 ▶1,808
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<anny_> \o/
<CrazyLemon> sup anny_
<yang> idioterna:
<yang> http://www.coca-colacompany.com/coca-cola-unbottled/10-years---counting--coca-cola-scores-100-on-corporate-equality-/ž
<yang> http://www.coca-colacompany.com/coca-cola-unbottled/10-years---counting--coca-cola-scores-100-on-corporate-equality-/
<Seniorita> 10 Years & Counting: Coca-Cola Scores 100 on Corporate Equality Index : The Coca-Cola Company
<Seniorita> »Company earns a perfect score on Human Rights Campaign’s 2016 Corporate Equality Index (CEI)«
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhNrqc6yvTU
<Seniorita> Hair - Let the Sunshine In - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hair - Let the Sunshine In«
 * CrazyLemon gonna let the wind blow thru his hair
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Get Flash And H.264 To Work In Vivaldi Browser (Ubuntu, Linux Mint)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/SUAJBVjNheI/how-to-get-flash-and-h264-to-work-in.html
<CrazyLemon> o/
<anny_> pic or it did not happen'!
<CrazyLemon> ne delam selfijev na kolesu..sorry :/
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon še en dan uspešnega kolesarjenja
<pitastrudl> zdej grem še do pošte
<anny_> jest pa eno desetko okrog rožnika
<pitastrudl> najsič
<anny_> moram se začeti pripravljati za maraton
<yang> bos 42 tekla ?
<anny_> ja
<yang> wow
<anny_> ?
<yang> kr v redu
<anny_> hvala :9
<anny_> vse se da z dobrim načrtom
<anny_> btw, če ima kdo namen sodelovati na delavnicah robotike
<anny_> ali od kolegov
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/jwYbp7EH
<Seniorita> Pozdravljeni! Vabimo vse zainteresirane za delo na delavnicah za robotiko. V - Pastebin.com
<idioterna> yang: edin prov
<idioterna> anny_: https://mobile.twitter.com/scalzi/status/717358750420635648
<Seniorita> Twitter
<anny_> v redu
<anny_> ti sam povej, kdaj bodo tudi moški sexali z ženskami, ki jim niso všeč :)
<idioterna> upam da cimprej
<anny_> \o/
<anny_> bo to obvezno?
<idioterna> zgleda, da se to ze dogaja
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> obvezno pa ne more bit
<idioterna> diskriminacija je prepovedana drzavi, ne posameznikom
<anny_> ne bo država tega uredila z zakonom?
<idioterna> ne
<zdobersek> urejeno je ze v ustavi
<idioterna> posamezniki so avtonomni
<zdobersek> treba je samo se zakone poravnat, da bojo skladni
<idioterna> drzava ni
<idioterna> problem ni premalo zakonov, ampak napacni zakoni
<idioterna> ce drzava doloca zakonsko zvezo, jo mora omogociti vsem
<idioterna> pise v ustavi
<yang> anny_: sej ljudje ze seksajo med sabo tut ce si niso vsec, zakaj pa mislis da ima tok grdih otroke ?
<anny_> emmm...zaradi nagonov?
<yang> pa ce sta dva starsa grda lahk pride otrok tut zlo lep
<idioterna> anny_: drzava ti ne more predpisat, da se moras porocit z nekom
<idioterna> in ti tudi ne sme prepovedat, da se porocis z nekom
<idioterna> lahko samo omogoci drugim, da se jim ni treba s tabo porocit
<idioterna> ce se nocjo.
<anny_> cela Å¡tala
<idioterna> to je pomembno
<idioterna> mislm, zate ne, k zoper tebe nihce ne diskriminira
<idioterna> za nas je, k nam ni vseen za socloveka
<anny_> ja ja
<pitastrudl> če je na biciklu bremza ful trda, kater del morm sprostit?
<yang> idioterna: a si ti kdaj pomislil, da te dandanes hitro obdolzijo da si diskriminatoren, ce drugace mislis, recimo ce ne zagovarjas vseh zadev ki jih zelijo dati v agendo, mislim sej to je blo ze vcasih podobno v jugi samo takrat so te dali na goli otok, ce si kaj prevec gobcal
<anny_> diskriminirajo me psi, ki se postavljajo na rožniku pod noge! :)
<idioterna> anny_: noben zakon jih k temu ne obvezuje
<zdobersek> yang: obstaja drugacno mnenje, in obstaja napacno mnenje
<yang> idioterna: recimo spomnim se primera tega nemskega bankirja, ki je napisal da je nemski multi-kulti fail pa je zaradi tega moral odstopiti, pa je samo povedal kar vecina nemcev tam misli
<anny_> z izjemo naravnega, da morajo kakat in lulat!
<idioterna> yang: povedal je neumnost
<yang> mislim v knjigo je napisal
<idioterna> yang: zato je prav, da je moral odstopiti
<idioterna> anny_: nobena narava jih ne sili k temu, da kakajo in lulajo teb med noge
<idioterna> yang: ja, narobe je napisal
<yang> zdobersek: kaksna pa je razlika med drugacnim in napacnim  mnenjem ?
<idioterna> yang: loh bi tut napisal, da je bil lincoln prvi ameriski predsednik
<idioterna> yang: pa bi blo lih tko narobe.
<anny_> lincoln?
<idioterna> ja, lincoln.
<anny_> uff
<anny_> george washington
<zdobersek> yang: zagovarjanje diskriminacije je napacno mnenje
<idioterna> DONT OPRESS ME!
<idioterna> anny_: a nisi vidla kaj sm napisu
<idioterna> 15:30< idioterna> yang: povedal je neumnost
<idioterna> 15:30< idioterna> yang: zato je prav, da je moral odstopiti
<yang> v ameriki se lahko norca delas iz predsednika, tu pri nas recimo pa cez enega politika nekaj reces pa si ze obdolzen za obrekovanje
<anny_> me ne zanima
<idioterna> 15:31< idioterna> yang: loh bi tut napisal, da je bil lincoln prvi ameriski predsednik
<idioterna> anny_: a zdej te pa ne zanima?
<zdobersek> yang: bullshit, ker je jansa kreten
<anny_> zanimajo me samo psi, ki me ovirajo :P
<anny_> o čem se pogovarjate, sploh ne dojamem!
<anny_> sm blond!
<idioterna> js yangu razlagam, kaj je razlika med napacnim in drugacnim mnenjem
<anny_> zate je to eno in isto, zato je vsaka debata izguba časa
<idioterna> motis se
<idioterna> ce mnenje o tem, da je bil lincoln prvi ameriski predsednik, zadrzis zase, ti nihce nicesar ne more ocitati
<yang> zame je napacno in drugacno mnenje isto
<idioterna> ce pa javno izrazis mnenje, da je bil lincoln prvi ameriski predsednik, ti pa lahko vsak rece, da se motis
<yang> zate je napacno ker jaz drugace mislim, zame pa je to samo drugacno mnenje od tvojega
<napsy> um eno CPP vprasanje :)
<idioterna> ti sicer lahko reces "ne mi vsiljevat pravilnih mnenj!"
<idioterna> ampak tvoje mnenje ni nic manj napacno
<zdobersek> napsy: c++, al ceste?
<anny_> to se da na bolj balkanski način
<napsy> ceste
<napsy> tam kjer je cesta oznacena da ne smes parkirat (oni rumeni cig-cagi), lahka zacesno ustavis pa das vse stiri zmigavce?
<anny_> pljuni napy
<zdobersek> balkanski nacin smo ze obdelal
<pitastrudl> napsy mislim da ne
<idioterna> napsy: povsod lahko zacasno ustavis pa das vse stiri zmigavce
<pitastrudl> aha
<napsy> ne smes pa masine ugasnt?
<idioterna> ven ne smes stopit.
<idioterna> pa cakat pa v luft gledat tut ne
<idioterna> avto mors pokvart, al pa spokat cimprej
<napsy> aha se prav en mora bit za volanom pa lahka zacasno ustavis
<idioterna> naceloma ce je nekdo za volanom ti lahko kvecjemu hupajo
<anny_> en vozi en gre ven
<napsy> da drug ta cas nekam skoci pobrat
<idioterna> a ne to pa nau slo tko
<idioterna> ce en nekam skoci
<idioterna> lahko drugi komot nardi en krog
<idioterna> in ne ovira prometa
<idioterna> al pa tri kroge ce je treba
<napsy> no, naceloma ni problem ce je en za volanom pa da so vsi stirje vklopljeni :)
<anny_> 65. člen
<yang> napsy: ustavis lahko kjerkoli tudi na avtocesti sredi ceste, ce nima odstavnega pasu, kaj pa ce se ti avto pokvari, imajo pa ljudje grdo navado da sredi ceste skacejo iz avta ven, tega se pa pac ne pocne, ane
<anny_> paragraf 4.8
<napsy> so, it has come to this.
<yang> ustavis recimo na odstavnem passu, kot je avtobusna postaja ali v neki ulici ki ni ful prevozna
<anny_> https://zakonodaja.com/zakon/zprcp/65-clen-ustavitev-in-parkiranje
<napsy> to ni avtobusna postaja
<anny_> če je cikcak, velja enako
<napsy> ne tam ko je postaa se pise bus
<napsy> je posebna oznaka
<napsy> ni enako
<napsy> uradno se temu rece "Označbe za označevanje prometnih površin za posebne namene"
<napsy> kjer je prepovedano samo parkiranje
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu OTA-10 Brings New Apps, New Features to Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yK0Gwtjv8MI/ubuntu-ota-10-brings-new-apps-new-features-ubuntu-phone
<dz0ny> .yt broods free
<jabuk> Broods - Free https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDsxtBVLyss
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPyuQhxiDtQ
<Seniorita> How much do conservatives dislike Trump? We put them to the test. | 2016ish #2 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »To win, Trump needs to do the one thing he’s least likely to do. Subscribe to our channel! http://goo.gl/0bsAjO Vox.com is a news website that helps you cut ...«
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<CrazyLemon> prva barva letos \o/
<idioterna> a tebe je tut opeklo
<zdobbie> to pa ni zdravo
<CrazyLemon> opeklo ne.. sam se pa opazi da je bilo lepo sončno :D
<CrazyLemon> pa prvič letos v kratkih..brez base layerja
<idioterna> jsm ze bil v kratkih brez base ampak dons je blo res vroce
<idioterna> sm su z zemantarji na kosilo pa so me zvlekl v menzo v studenta
<idioterna> zdej vem zakaj
<CrazyLemon> a jim tko slabo gre :/
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ni bilo tako zelo vroče..tam 19° pa mal vetra
<idioterna> ne, studentke so na poletno garderobo presaltale
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> it doesn't do much for me
<idioterna> men so ljudje vsec tut v winter coats
<e1e> Hej, kako bi prevedli Pulldown Terminal?
<CrazyLemon> Spustni Terminal?
<CrazyLemon> kaj to prevajaš? :D
<e1e> Bližnjice ...
<e1e> aha hvala
<yang> idioterna: hehe, jst sem tut v studentski menzi jedel dans, kle za bezigradom
<yang> polno studentov zunaj kofetkalo
<yang> bolj kofetkajo kot na izpite hodijo
<yang> pa ono kelnarco ze poznam od prej, ze kaksnih 10 let dela v isti tej menzi
<e1e> Returns window to 'normal' or previous size. Kaj se v tem primeru uporabijo isti narekovaji?
<yang> mislim vecina kelnarc je istih, zgleda je ful dober sef
<idioterna> js se nikol nism bil v studentski menzi
<idioterna> k hodm jest v litostroj al pa v stacuno
<idioterna> nism tok bogat k ste eni
<yang> sej je prov da sparas, bos prej do miljona prisel
<yang> jst sem tut sicer miljonar sam ne v evrih
<zdobbie> v napacnih mnenjih
<yang> al drugacnih ?
<yang> mensezdi to eno in isto
<zdobbie> and another one
<e1e> kaj pa to Toggles 'Show Desktop'?
<CrazyLemon> e1e uporabi enake narekovaje ja.. čeprav navodila pravijo da se uporabljajo << >> narekovaji..but those are just dumb
<CrazyLemon> glede toggles.. Preklopi 'Pokaži namizje'
<e1e> aha ok, hvala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> e1e oziroma tam je lahko tudi Preklaplja.. pač odvisno od konteksta
<e1e> CrazyLemon mislim, da bo Preklopi kar vredu, ker prej piše Ctrl+Alt+D pol pa opis
<CrazyLemon> .sc kaale to be happy
<jabuk> To be Happy(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/joeypecoraro/to-be-happy ♥1,565 ▶3,522
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> samo Å¡e 100 nizov..and i'll be freeee
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 13.km  J od OBREŽJA @06/04/2016 21:51:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+15.65+E
<CrazyLemon> kak predlog za 'love it' pa da ni 'ljubim to'..coz i'm not like that with apps
<CrazyLemon> gre se pa za rating
<CrazyLemon> tko da všeč mi je odpade..ker je že not
<zdobbie> lubim ful
<CrazyLemon> łubim?
<CrazyLemon> RTMjam?
<CrazyLemon> obožujem!??!?!?!?
<zdobbie> <3am
<CrazyLemon> i like that one
<CrazyLemon> obožujem it is
<upd> rad imam
<CrazyLemon> koga ali kaj?
<CrazyLemon> 50 to go \o/
<zdobbie> .gif survive
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/eKfmPuyRDjy36/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> true
<CrazyLemon> yea...i wish i could
<CrazyLemon> oooh how i wish i could
<CrazyLemon> .sc sevdaliza one armed lullaby
<jabuk> ONE ARMED LULLABY(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/sevdaliza/onearmedlullaby ♥4,377 ▶142,742
<idioterna> ta je tut za anny
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/womans-place.jpg
<idioterna> k je in a wrong place
<idioterna> zdobbie: a to si vidu
<idioterna> zdobbie: http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/the-panama-papers-could-hand-bernie-sanders-the-keys-to-the-white-house-a6969481.html
<Seniorita> The Panama Papers could hand Bernie Sanders the White House | Voices | The Independent
<Seniorita> »The revelation that the rich and wealthy are shovelling money in overseas tax havens is not a particularly surprising one. Nevertheless, the sheer scale of the 11.5 million document leak from Panamanian law firm Mossack Fonseca has whipped up an overdue storm and forced the issue of tax justice back on the agenda. It is likely that the Panama papers is just the tip of the iceberg, and if even more is revealed about the financial affairs of world l
<zdobbie> ma jst cakam na FBI
<zdobbie> zej bosta mela debato pred New Yorkom
<CrazyLemon> DONE!
<CrazyLemon> I'M DONE!
<CrazyLemon> f u gnome software!
<e1e> Bravo CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e hvala hvala
<CrazyLemon> eno uč bom zdj vrgu na ta tvoj mate
<CrazyLemon> da vidim kako ti gre :D
<yang> smilta se mi k ne morta za bernieja volit, k se tok zanimata zanjga
<e1e> CrazyLemon, bi bla zlo vesela, če bi lahko prosim ja :)
<pitastrudl> danes se žre sadje http://i.imgur.com/jpXHE96.jpg
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e vidim da Å¡e nisi najdla prevoda za boutique :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj ti bo to..dej raje meni
<yang> pitastrudl: a toje trojka
<pitastrudl> nein
<pitastrudl> yang yes
<pitastrudl> lego ohišje :o http://i.imgur.com/RlhVJJ2.png
<pitastrudl> morm it v lj po stare lego kocke
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja pustila sem še to... bom tud do tja še prišla...
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, glede prevajanja "ID" je bila debata na lugos-slo
<lynxlynxlynx> ena od zadnjih
<lynxlynxlynx> večina (iirc) puščamo
<CrazyLemon> ID? as in identification?
<yang> pitastrudl: zgleda kot velikost tiste jumbo duplo kocke al kaj so ble :)
<pitastrudl> yang indeed
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa identifier
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx in..kaj je povzetek?
<CrazyLemon> upam da niso predlagali neko XY kratico :)
<lynxlynxlynx> <lynxlynxlynx> večina (iirc) puščamo
<yang> pitastrudl: jst se cakam na pine64
<CrazyLemon> ah
<lynxlynxlynx> inicializem
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kot bi rekli dijaki včeraj: ubikvitarnost
<yang> pitastrudl: skkoda k niso rpi3 nardil z 2gb rama
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<e1e> Enables an 'expose' like feature that presents you with all the windows you currently have open, allowing you to select the one you wish to give focus to.
<e1e> Kako bi to prevedli, mislim da se nanaša nekaj na compiz
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> staro ime vtičnika al neki tazga
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi kar povozil: omogoči pregleden način, ki prikaže vsa trenutno odprta okna ...
<lynxlynxlynx> *pregledni
<CrazyLemon> Omogoči zmožnost "izpostavi", katera vam prikaže vsa trenutno odprta okna, in vam omogoči izbiro okna za v žarišče.?
<yang> idioterna: itak bo Trump zmagal
<yang> brezveze se sekiras
<CrazyLemon> e1e pravijo da se prevaja kot 'shop' torej trgovina
<e1e> Mi je tvoj predlog bolj všeč CrazyLemon razn tistega dela za V žarišče?
<CrazyLemon> e1e tako prevajamo 'focus' oziroma ko pride okno v ospredje
<CrazyLemon> lahko uporabiš ospredje i guess :)
<idioterna> yang: ce bo trump zmagal bom su med skrajneze
<e1e> CrazyLemon ok, sam pol bi vseen raje butik?
<idioterna> jaz in dve miljardi ostalih ljudi
<CrazyLemon> e1e your choice..just make one :)
<yang> idioterna: pa sej on je skrajnez :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e  boutíque  [butik] ž neskl. (ȋ) modna trgovina z dražjimi, originalnimi oblačili in modnimi dodatki, navadno manjša: odprli so novo boutique; neskl. pril.: stil boutique
<idioterna> ja, sej zato se je treba s skrajnimi metodami borit prot njemu in njegovim
<CrazyLemon> iz SSKJ
<yang> Don't you like Melany ?
<idioterna> kdo je pa to?
<yang> zena
<idioterna> od trumpa?
<idioterna> ne poznam,
<idioterna> a ona tut govori da je treba izgnat muslimane?
<yang> a mislis, da ima kej besede
<yang> pr takmu
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<yang> pomoje nima
<idioterna> ce je zmesana, pol bo sla itak z njim skupi pred zid
<idioterna> ce ni, pol bo pa itak z nami
<idioterna> pa ga bo zabodla v hrbet ko bo prisegu
<yang> eh tok neumna pa spet ni
<yang> da bi sla sedet
<idioterna> sej ne bi sla sedet
<idioterna> a misls da ce bi hitlerja ubil leta 1932
<idioterna> bi su sedet?
<e1e> CrazyLemon ok, pol pa naj bo Trgovina programov, čeprav ne morš nič kupit
<idioterna> e1e: mogoce izlozba
<CrazyLemon> ampak izložbo ne smeš tikat..pa ne smeš uporabljat izdelkov na izložbi :D
<CrazyLemon> izložbe*
<idioterna> ja loh pa vidis kaj je na voljo
<CrazyLemon> e1e en niz je "Buy from the Boutique"
<CrazyLemon> torej očitno je mogoče kupiti
<e1e> tist je pa iz drugega dela
<e1e> ni povezan z programi
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak očitno je del boutique
<e1e> lahko kupiš prenosnike, nalepke, majice, lončke...
<CrazyLemon> ahh..ja
<CrazyLemon> nevermind :)
<CrazyLemon> madona so mone
<e1e> ne, če odpreš sam Software Boutique ni opcije za kupit
<e1e> tist je sam v Welcome
<e1e> mogoče bi mogl mal bolj razčlenit...
<CrazyLemon>  <CrazyLemon>: and you guys have ubuntu mate boutique.. so not confusing at all :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon>: geez
<CrazyLemon> sm jim pravkar napisal
<e1e> po drugi strani pa lahko namestiš tud druga programska središča, kjer pa lahko kupiš verjetno
<e1e> pa tud v steamu lahko verjetno, drugje pa nevem če ...
<yang> e1e: a si ti na novo tule, nisem te prej videl ?
<CrazyLemon> e1e a ti prevajaš zdaj gettingstarted? da ne bova enake pakete prevajala
<e1e> yang, sem že kakšen teden mogoče dva tuki
<yang> ok, dobrodosla
<e1e> yang hvala :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja, sam jaz sem bolj na konc od 330 naprej... je pa kar nekaj stvari prej še za prevest, ki mi niso tulk domače, če bi jih lahko prosim
<CrazyLemon> yang zgleduj se po e1e ..tukaj je dva tedna pa ves čas prevaja
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa tukaj koliko časa? pa nič do zdaj nisi naredu...NIČ!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e js sm na drugih paketih..kr pusti tisto kar ti ne gre
<e1e> CrazyLemon ok hvala
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti mene malo ...
<yang> odkdaj pa mislis da sem jaz zagret za ubuntu ?
<yang> uporabljam ubuntu
<yang> samo v anglescini
<CrazyLemon> yang sej ne rabiš bit zagret da nekaj dobrega za druge narediš!
<idioterna> kva pa pol tle gor delas
<yang> ja isto kot ti idioterna komentiram
<idioterna> pejt na ubuntu-an
<idioterna> js prevajam
<idioterna> pa pomagam drugim
<idioterna> z nasveti, pa tut
<idioterna> tko da jih opomnim, da se motijo, kadar napisejo kej narobe
<yang> ja lepo od tebe da si tko solidaren
<yang> pa btw. trisquel je se najbolj ubuntuju podoben, ker je deblobban ubuntu
<yang> sej verjetno gredo celo ubuntu slovenski prevodi v trisquel
<yang> ce so del te distribucije
<yang> https://paste.debian.net/425298/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lej kaj si zamudu https://webtorrent.io/desktop
<Seniorita> WebTorrent Desktop
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-07
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> oi
<zdobersek> hoi
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @07/04/2016 09:26:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.06+E
<dz0ny> I would keep keen eye on rms
<dz0ny> https://github.com/Microsoft/BashOnWindows
<Seniorita> GitHub - Microsoft/BashOnWindows: Issues found within and using Bash on Ubuntu on Windows
<Seniorita> »BashOnWindows - Issues found within and using Bash on Ubuntu on Windows«
<dz0ny> for health reasons
<zdobbie> 1. embrace
<zdobbie> zdej je Canonical vidu, kok se je Xamarin lepo prodal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj sm zamudu
<zdobersek> twas a shitshow!
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/future-architect/vuls
<Seniorita> GitHub - future-architect/vuls: Vulnerability scanner for Linux, agentless, written in golang.
<Seniorita> »vuls - Vulnerability scanner for Linux, agentless, written in golang.«
<zdobbie> http://usuncut.com/politics/clintons-sandy-hook-attack-backfires/
<Seniorita> Hillary Clinton Using Sandy Hook Victims as Political Props Just Backfired Completely
<Seniorita> »Some of her supporters are even switching sides.«
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
<pitastrudl> kaj se debian velik razlikuje od ubuntuja?
<pitastrudl> namreč sem pognal bash skripto ki sem jo spisal, mi sploh ni naredilo direktorijev
<pitastrudl> https://gist.github.com/pitastrudl/2a25c66cbe0a1344f943
<Seniorita> newsshsetup.sh · GitHub
<pitastrudl> sem manualno vpisal komande pa je delal
<CrazyLemon> manualno :D
<pitastrudl> ročno
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> tole bi ziher na Windows delal
<zdobbie> debian? plz!
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> ja na pi-ja mam rasberian
<pitastrudl> al whatver je tist
<pitastrudl> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=140372
<Seniorita> Raspberry Pi • View topic - Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on Raspberry Pi 3
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/podobe-slovenije/sanjsko-sluzbo-pastirja-pod-veliko-planino-dobil-ameriski-milijonar/390000
<Seniorita> Sanjsko službo pastirja pod Veliko planino dobil ameriški milijonar :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Iz primera nastajajočega Eko resorta pod Veliko planino bi se lahko učili o trženju in promociji.«
<zdobersek> in pa makedonec!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: synaptic is fully working on windows gnu
<dz0ny> cudn da je rms tolk tih
<Matthai> ni si Å¡e opomogel od Å¡oka :-)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ok.. ne razumem potem povezave med tem pa webtorrent.io
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: taht was yesterday, today is bash on windows
<CrazyLemon> but bash on windows is old news
<dz0ny> released today
<CrazyLemon> but seen a week ago
<dz0ny> pac mal vec se ve
<dz0ny> emulation layer je tist k so ga delal za android appe
<dz0ny> to pomen da je zmožen opengl poganjat
<dz0ny> unity on windows?
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni... linux games on windows!
<CrazyLemon> ftw!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> tud ja:>
<dz0ny> kar pome da obstaja opengl > directx
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kar pomeni da je directx obsolete!
<CrazyLemon> če imamo že directx > opengl in sedaj opengl > directx!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Take Screenshots And Upload To Imgur With Imgur-Screenshot (Optional: Nemo And Nautilus Imgur Upload Scripts)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xL9zPjANco0/take-screenshots-and-upload-to-imgur.html
<lynxlynxlynx> za naprej bo itak vulkan
<CrazyLemon> torej directx > opengl > vulkan ?
<CrazyLemon> that will be fun :P
<lynxlynxlynx> <
<dz0ny> android ne bo mel vulkan supporta
<zdobbie> dz0ny: come again?
<zdobbie> nvidia je ze dala SDK ven
<zdobbie> kr tkoj po releasu
<dz0ny> sdk > opengl
<dz0ny> wrapper je
<dz0ny> no native stuff
<dz0ny> pa kolk nvida cipov mas v android napravah?
<dz0ny> na trgu je enta tablca in nexus palyer
<zdobbie> I'm gonna need a source, please
<zdobbie> nvidia shield tablet, nvidia shield konzola, nexus 9
<CrazyLemon> https://developer.nvidia.com/vulkan-android
<Seniorita> Vulkan on Android | NVIDIA Developer
<Seniorita> »Get going quickly with Vulkan on Android using NVIDIA's extensive developer materials and the ultimate Android development platform, NVIDIA SHIELD.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni mi preveč všeč tale builtin player pri webtorrent.io
<CrazyLemon> CPU usage ~75%
<dz0ny> ja problem je k uporablja webrtc tud
<CrazyLemon> zgleda lepo ampak je cpu hog
<CrazyLemon> nc..openwrt upgrade
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<Matthai> hoj, a kdo ve kako v bashu naredim mime encoding subjecta. Če namreč iz basha z mail pošiljam subject s ČŠŽ, se ne prikaže pravilno
<Matthai> mail body vem kako rešit, je treba headerje dodati
<Matthai> ampak headerji niso uporabni za subject
<dz0ny> klient mora podpirat
<dz0ny> ce podpira bo zakodiral utf v base 64
<dz0ny> tole bit tud moral delat Sre%u010Den%20Dan
<Matthai> hmm, kaj pa če sam zakodiram? zdaj uporablma tole: echo "Tole je vsebina e-poste" | mail -s "Testna zadeva" moj@email.si
<dz0ny> escape("Srečen Dan")
<dz0ny> v kateri koli browser konzoli
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7SuZEf_KrM
<Seniorita> WGN Channel 9 - Bozo's Circus - "Bozo's Tv POWWW!" (1979) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Here's a segment of Bozo's Tv POWWW! A game meant to capitalize on the increasing popularity of video games. Ray Rayner also used to feature it on his show a...«
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  J od DOMŽAL @07/04/2016 13:27:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+14.63+E
<napsy> holy shit
<napsy> I've seen the light
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Pošiljanje maila iz ukazne vrstice  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6469/posiljanje-maila-iz-ukazne-vrstice
<zdobbie> rekt https://i.imgur.com/l9aDPnR.jpg
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> TIL TAB+tilde je za switchanje med enakimi okni
<pitastrudl> js pa se mucim z alt tab
<pitastrudl> ;_;
<slax0r> tiling wm <3
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: WebTorrent Desktop Is A New Streaming BitTorrent Client With Chromecast, AirPlay And DLNA Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/zswSL7MBV3M/webtorrent-desktop-is-new-streaming.html
<matjaz> slax0r: kerga pa uporabljaš?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl what? alt tilda je
<pitastrudl> mislm ja alt tilda
<pitastrudl> to sm mislu
<pitastrudl> :DDD
<zdobbie> o rly
<pitastrudl> ja
<idioterna> yang: http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/anNVYrz_460s_v1.jpg
<zdobbie> kdo je pa Taylor Swift?
<idioterna> ne vem, ampak presumably je singular
<idioterna> 1/300M je pa kr accurate
<idioterna> mislm, visja verjetnost kot da se nalezes H5N1
<CrazyLemon> a zdaj že H5N1+X ?
<idioterna> ne vem
<yang> ful sta razgledana
<yang> ne vesta kdo je taylorswift
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa mogla vedet
<yang> kaj potem pastas neumnosti
<idioterna> a ti ves kdo je ernest rutherford?
<idioterna> vidm da ne
<idioterna> ful si razgledan
<idioterna> no sej, od cloveka k bere slovenske novice pa lady tezko prcakujes da bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> dej no..počaki vsaj kakšno minutko dve
<CrazyLemon> its a slow connection
<yang> ar> i'd let her suck my dick
<yang> ar> i think she's eating klossy's pussy now though
<yang> klossy tut verjetn ne ves kdo je
<idioterna> seveda ne
<idioterna> kako nej bi pa vedu
<idioterna> js ne berem tracov
<idioterna> but i'd let rutherford tell me about alpha particles any day of the week
<zdobbie> even sabbath?!
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> ubistvu nism zihr da je rutherford vedu da je alpha particle ubistvu jedro helija
<idioterna> ko je dobu nobelovo za atomsko strukturo mislm
<idioterna> nc
<idioterna> bbl
<yang> /http://cdn-img.instyle.com/sites/default/files/styles/622x350/public/images/2015/07/072915-karlie-kloss-instagram-taylor-swift.jpg
<yang> to bi pa lahk vedu idioterna k si tak LGBT aktivist
<yang> She's probably a millionaaire already klossy I mean
<idioterna> zakaj bi mogu vedet
<zdobbie> kaj mas to neke zalostne kanale
<yang> velik bolj zabaven kanal je kot tale
<idioterna> verjamem ja, da te toilet humor pa vulgarne oblike seksizma vedno nasmejejo
<yang> oh ti pa poznas samo monthy python humor kajne
<yang> pr teb sem ze pogruntal, da mora pametnejsi odnehat idioterna
<zdobbie> now go away!
<zdobbie> or he shall taunt you for the second time!
<zdobbie> a* second time
<yang> idioterna: sej bo kmal anny prsla online, se bos lahko z njo kregal
<zdobbie> a se nis odnehu
<yang> evo zdele sm
<zdobbie> dej probej zdej drzat to
<zdobbie> leto al pa 5
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zdaj me je ena nona skoraj udarla tam pri tebi
<idioterna> nona al mona
<CrazyLemon> fckin nona ne zna uporabljat 'smernih kazalcev'
<CrazyLemon> nona je mona!
<idioterna> al si ji reku mona pol je pa zamahnla
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> a je mela bmw?
<CrazyLemon> ne..toyoto!
<CrazyLemon> dala žmigavc tam kjer sm js vn šel.. in sm seveda predvideval da bo zavila not in sem šel vn
<CrazyLemon> nona pol začne trobit in se pelje naprej..na avtobusno postajo ki je 20m stran
<idioterna> a si bil s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> naah..i wouldnt care če bi bil s kolesom
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 3.km  J od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @07/04/2016 17:48:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.54+N,+14.25+E
<yang> CrazyLemon: tej k majo toyote baje ful noro vozjo
<idioterna> definitivno
<idioterna> nasa nona tko vozi da me kr skrbi
<idioterna> izpit ji pa velja se 20 let
<yang> jo boste lohka z izpitom pokopal
<yang> men velja do 2064
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js ne vem do kdaj mi
<idioterna> 2059, weird, zgleda sm prej izpit naredu k ti al kaj
<idioterna> al so ti ga vzel vmes
<yang> moja stara mama je nehala vozit, ko je prodala zadnji avto
<yang> se pravi nekje po 70. letu
<yang> jst se nisem mel nesrece
<yang> pa izpit mam od 18. leta
<idioterna> a vmes so ti ga vzel
<yang> ne, zakaj ?
<idioterna> kako ti pa pol velja do 2064?
<idioterna> k dajo ti ga za 50 let, valda nisi bil leta 2014 star 18
<yang> do 2050 mi velja, zmotil sem se
<yang> ampak sem pred 2000 naredil izpit
<idioterna> js ga nism
<yang> 3 dni po izpitu sem vozil ze do minhna 3 ljudi
<yang> pa nazaj
<idioterna> leta 97 sm mel glider licenco, ampak nism od takrat skor nic letel, to je za bogate sport
<yang> k je bil tam en party smo sli
<idioterna> mhm, drogirat se
<yang> jaz sem mogu bit trezen kot sofer
<idioterna> drzava pa propada vmes
<upd> kero pa gledate do kdaj velja 4b. ali 11.
<yang> B
<upd> ja spredaj 4b. piše do 2020 zadaj pa do 2069
<yang> jst mam od AM do B
<yang> pa motokultivator
<yang> vse mi velja do 2050
<yang> motokultivatorja se nisem vozil
<yang> bi pa probal
<upd> men so dal AM B1 B G
<yang> ce bi bla kje kaksna trava za pokosit
<yang> vozu sem tut kombi ze
<yang> mel sem kombi 2 leti
<yang> D1 pa BE bi se morda se splacalo narest
<yang> ostalo pa je itak za kamiondzije pa avtobusarje
<idioterna> js mam B+E da loh prikolce za kojne vozm okol
<CrazyLemon> meni velja do 2019 :D pa še to je tretjič podaljšano ..neki takega :)
<yang> ja sej verjetn tut za kemper prikolico rabis to
<idioterna> to pa nism se vozu
<idioterna> k na morje grem pa s kolesom
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja mors pogledat kategorije
<idioterna> kartica ti vela do 2019 verjetn
<CrazyLemon> idioterna čist vse kategorije so do 2019
<yang> CrazyLemon: kako pa to da ti samo tok malo velja ?
<yang> a si zgubil dokumente
<CrazyLemon> yang zato ker sm diskriminiran
<yang> aja prehitr vozis pa toyoto mas
<yang> kul je zdej ta vozniska na kartici
<yang> mislim sej je ze neki let
<yang> se prometno bi moral tko narest
<yang> da ti enostavno novo plastiko izdajo ob podaljsanju
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga vsako leto rabiš novo plastiko?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj preprosto ne bi bilo vse na eni pametni kartici ???
<yang> http://users.volja.net/tincho/vozniska.jpg
<speed-> haha
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja sej lahko bi bilo vse pac v racunalnikih in bil mel eno plastiko za 50 let...
<yang> samo verjetno je lazje ce policist lahko takoj vidi do kdaj velja vozniska, brez da preverjana klicni center
<yang> oz pardon do kdaj velja prometna
<yang> oz. lahko bi ble informacije posynchane na policistov tablet
<yang> pa bi samo poskeniral preko rfid
<yang> tvoje dokumente
<yang> in bi se mu vse izpisalo na ekranu
<yang> evo zdajle je sel avto mimo da je v Soboto 9. aprila speedway
<yang> ma zvocnike gor
<yang> sem su ze 1x to gledat sej je zanimiv, sam kadi se pa k svina
<yang> morjo z vodo polivat
<upd> kje pa bo to
<upd> že našel
<yang> na iliriji
<yang> tam k je franci na balanci
<yang> v soboto ob 15h
<upd> mah bo dež
<yang> pol pa ne
<yang> po drugi strani pa se manj kadi takrat :)
<yang> ce bo sploh izvedba v dezju
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a mas oci kej cudne
<CrazyLemon> idioterna en mau
<idioterna> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/83125645/switch-stance-portable-ultra-affordable-standing-d
<Seniorita> Switch Stance - Portable, ultra-affordable standing desk. by Saso Kastelic — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Sitting does more harm than smoking! Switch to healthier standing with the first ultra-portable, ultra-affordable standing desk.«
<idioterna> za vse k prevec sedite pred racunalniki
<idioterna> da boste loh prevec stal pred njimi
<yang> enkrat je en pejstal tak zic da si k pr zobozdravniku
<yang> v bistvu lezis pa monitor mas spredi
<idioterna> ja, poznam
<idioterna> tist je mal drazje k 20 evrov
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> https://amp.twimg.com/v/283d1af8-0928-48a6-82ab-ac3b98278588
<Seniorita> Twitter Video
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> mhm
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon drugič brži droptine kruha na njen avto in jo bojo napadli golobi iz badaševice
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> ja ni bil s kolesom
<idioterna> tko da prov mu je
<idioterna> that's cumin.
<idioterna> skor tko awkward k od yanga vici
<zdobbie> ma to je sicer point tega lika
<zdobbie> ampak ni Merchanta zraven, tko da bo najbrz disappoint
<yang> https://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/66409/is-watching-porn-in-university-a-crime
<Seniorita> graduate school - Is watching porn in university a crime? - Academia Stack Exchange
<idioterna> ne more bit crime
<yang> Bols bi blo ce bi napisal da je LGBT pa da bi rad gledal tak porn na univerzi v Texasu
<yang> Mislim pa, da je zdaj ta enakopravnost v vseh zveznih drzavah urejena
<yang> nevem sicer kaj je blo v primeru severne karoline pa Paypala
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodomy_laws_in_the_United_States
<Seniorita> Sodomy laws in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> ja, sej te ne zanima
<idioterna> ti se sam rad hihitas
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXr50HI6YJg ?
<Seniorita> Animal Kingdom TNT Trailer #2 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Animal Kingdom TNT Trailer #2«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ? nism v tem filmu ne
<CrazyLemon> ah..sploh ni film..serija
<dz0ny> another drug cartel serija
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny edina drug cartel serija ki mi je bila kul je breaking bad
<CrazyLemon> drugo nisem gledal
<CrazyLemon> čeprav pravijo da je narcos kul
<CrazyLemon> .imdb narcos
<jabuk> Narcos |28 Aug 2015 49 min| Biography, Crime, Drama
<jabuk> A chronicled look at the criminal exploits of Colombian drug lord Pablo Escobar.
<jabuk> IMDB:9.0/10 (85,616 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2707408
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t.. js se pritožujem nad ubuntujem ampak ubuntu mate ma še bl fcked up zadeve
<CrazyLemon> translation wise
<matjaz> plata o plomo!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: narcos moraš pogledat
<CrazyLemon> recimo prvič slišim za besedo 'halycon'
<CrazyLemon> halcyon or smth
<CrazyLemon> sj Å¡e prepisat je ne znam
<CrazyLemon> matjaz na towatch seznamu je..sam nimam motivacije
<CrazyLemon> čeprav mi je zanimiv žanr in zgodba
<speed-> dober je narcos
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: pa Å¡e Tropa de Elite poglej
<matjaz> .imdb trope de elite
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> !g trope de elite
<Seniorita> Elite Squad (2007) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739/
<matjaz> .imdb tropa de elite
<jabuk> Making Of: Tropa de Elite 2 |N/A 61 min| Documentary
<jabuk> Documentary that intertwines the traditional register of a making of with the subjects discussed in the film Elite Squad 2: The Enemy Within (2010). The film gathers interviews by director ...
<jabuk> IMDB:N/A/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4720736
<matjaz> no ne to
<matjaz> film
<matjaz> dva sta
<CrazyLemon> .imdb elite squad
<jabuk> Elite Squad |12 Oct 2007 115 min| Action, Crime, Drama
<jabuk> 1997, Captain Nascimento has to find a substitute for his occupation while trying to take down drug dealers and criminals before the Pope comes to Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.1/10 (79,008 glasov) | Tomato: 5.1/10 34 reviews (users: 4.1/5 16558 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861739
<matjaz> to ja!
<CrazyLemon> ta'
<CrazyLemon> thats old man :P
<matjaz> but gooooood
<speed-> .imdb cidade de deus
<matjaz> favele
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<speed-> aghr kaj je ze bil ta drugi tudi brazilski
<speed-> ciudade de deus ali nekaj :D
<speed-> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0317248/
<Seniorita> City of God (2002) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Fernando Meirelles, Kátia Lund. With Alexandre Rodrigues, Matheus Nachtergaele, Leandro Firmino, Phellipe Haagensen. Two boys growing up in a violent neighborhood of Rio de Janeiro take different paths: one becomes a photographer, the other a drug dealer.«
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kak kanal na soundcloudu?
<CrazyLemon> to kar soundcloud priporoča je BS
<CrazyLemon> podcaste pa bbc pa ne vem kaj Å¡e vse
<CrazyLemon> pa audio books..ffs
<matjaz> https://soundcloud.com/matjaz/following
<Seniorita> Matjaž's following on SoundCloud - Listen to music
<Seniorita> »Listen to Matjaž | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.«
<CrazyLemon> kaj priporočaš
<matjaz> gorgon city
<CrazyLemon> minnesoto pravkar poslušam..
<matjaz> elysian records
<matjaz> deepdemusique
<matjaz> presgaemusic
<matjaz> te so bolj lagane
<CrazyLemon> you think i cant handle the hard stuff?!!?!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> pol pa samo pofollowaj vse
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> casey ma kul muzko v videih
<CrazyLemon> tako sm pršu do XxXx dudea
<matjaz> jup
<matjaz> enih par sem jih poklikal, vseh ne
<matjaz> zmeraj pozabim
<CrazyLemon> nobeni od naštetih mi niso kul :D
<CrazyLemon> itseargasmic je kul
<CrazyLemon> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/ubuntu-is-everywhere/
<Seniorita> How many people use Ubuntu? | Ubuntu Insights
<Seniorita> »Discover the range of industries, people and services that are using Ubuntu right now. Netflix. Snapchat. Dropbox. Uber. Tesla…and the International space station – what do they all have in common? They run on Ubuntu. To celebrate our upcoming 16.04 LTS we wanted to shine a bit of light on how many people in the [...]«
<e1e> Hello, kako ste?
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/kWv7NoAu#BXogoM3Yd8zv0LEVDU3S02Lj
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<matjaz> \o/
<matjaz> če bi kdo mal pregledal/dal predlog, be my guest
<matjaz> ni Å¡e fertik, bo v flasku
<matjaz> grem spat, ln!
<idioterna> super smo
<idioterna> edin
<idioterna> a gre kdo se ksn surge?
<idioterna> jsm lih z druzinskimi obveznostmi zaklucu
<idioterna> oh great
<idioterna> panj hunt
<e1e> idioterna kaj je to surge?
<idioterna> ena precej butasta igrca
<idioterna> streljas se po internetu
<idioterna> imenuje se "insurgency"
<e1e> hehe
<e1e> aha, to sem pa že brala, ko ste se pogovarjal o njej
<idioterna> uredu je za spraznit mozgane na hitr
<e1e> razumem ja
<e1e> not my type of game
<idioterna> ja sej ni za normalne ljudi
<e1e> haha, a taki tud obstajajo?
<idioterna> jah, tle na kanal en tak zahaja
<e1e> aha
<e1e> grem zdej, ln
<idioterna> mhm, skos se zgraza nad nami
<idioterna> k smo taki froci
<upd> https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/716772373408718849 yes!
<idioterna> ja, srecno
<Seniorita> WikiLeaks auf Twitter: "Should we release all 11 million #PanamaPapers so everyone can search through them like our other publications?"
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-08
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<upd> .ping
<idioterna> dead
<idioterna> no al pa noce odgovarjat na pinge k ne mara tujcev
<napsy> jutr
<zdobbie> :friday friday:
<zdobbie> :getting down on friday:
<napsy> oh yea, I'm getting down alright
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/stanbushtv/status/718229050028879872
<Seniorita> Stan Bush auf Twitter: "Guess @HillaryClinton campaign dsn't want reporters to hear fundraiser speech. Turned on a static noise machine pointed at us when she spoke"
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbasJjgdXwU&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> White noise at a Hillary Clinton fundraiser - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hillary Clinton pumps white noise into neighborhoods to keep the riff-raff from hearing what she has to say. You didn't pay enough to hear Hillary's voice.«
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km JZ od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @08/04/2016 07:31:00  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+14.96+E
<slax0r> matjaz: i3
<napsy> i3 je top
<slax0r> aja, justro
<slax0r> jutro*
<matjaz> a i3 podpira ootb multihead setup? s panelom in vse?
<napsy> men dela cist lepo multi-display
<slax0r> ootb?
<slax0r> out of the box?
<slax0r> ja, ce mas X skonfiguriran za multihead, potem tut i3 dela multihead
<napsy> men dela out of the box
<matjaz> kul, bom danes sprobal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2016/04/mossack-fonseca-breach-vulnerable-slider-revolution/
<Seniorita> Mossack Fonseca Breach - WordPress Revolution Slider Plugin Possible Cause - Wordfence
<Seniorita> »Mossack Fonseca (MF), the Panamanian law firm at the center of the so called Panama Papers Breach may have been breached via a vulnerable version of Revolution Slider. The data breach has so far brought down the Prime Minister of Iceland and surrounded Russian President Putin and British Prime Minister David Cameron with controversy, among …«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: From Space Stations to Snapchat: Ubuntu Is Everywhere [Inforgraphic]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/LfHvjBjCJZ8/ubuntu-infographic
<pitastrudl> živjo
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<idioterna> http://45.media.tumblr.com/0d5f4f4ece6f4d4bf6d40f555c2caa2a/tumblr_nqow29QBDn1qabe6do1_400.gif
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/qICIcus.gifv
<napsy> mayhem!
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/f6sqYEv.jpg
<yang> pismo tej linki se sirijo hitreje kot ebola
<yang> ravno prej je en pastal na drugem kanalu
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/bOahor8.gifv
<Seniorita> Golden Retriever Tug Of War
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> idioterna: ker nick mas na sioff ?
<idioterna> Carko
<yang> aja
<yang> nisem vedu
<yang> kaj me pol se tam trolas
<yang> heh
<idioterna> yang: sej nism Carko no
<idioterna> kakobrekla mam
<idioterna> tist je en kolega
<yang> ma dej
<yang> pomoje mas vse 3
<dz0ny> sam bi bla prava debata med njima :D
<yang> ker vsi trije so me ze trolal
<dz0ny> dva ekstremno nasprotna pola
<idioterna> dz0ny: a carko pa kakobrekla
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Miki Solus - Robi Prosinečki. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlBe9F0M948
<CrazyLemon> dear god
<CrazyLemon> kaj ste naredili z radio terminala dz0ny ?!? where is all the good music??
<dz0ny> no idea :)
<anny_> pol ure me ni in je vse v quhcu!
<idioterna> ne sekiri se, ze predn si prsla je blo
<idioterna> yang je koncno ugotovu da sm js 16 let stara najstnica
<anny_> ja...odsotnost zadeve še poslabša
<anny_> pomlad tudi
<idioterna> zakaj pa pomlad?
<CrazyLemon> 16??..why i wasnt aware of this?!?!
<idioterna> upam da nimas ksnih alergij
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you are too old
<CrazyLemon> danes je kul dan če imaš alergije...dež!
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mutiran glas mam
<yang> idioterna: na ignore te bom dal k skoz neumnosti pises
<idioterna> dogovorjeno
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pol zveniš kot rebecca black al kako?
<idioterna> sej ti ves kako zvenim
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne ko maš mutiran glas!
<idioterna> ja sej tko zvenim
<anny_> CrazyLemon, lepega dne te bodo pohopsali zaradi pedofilije
<CrazyLemon> aja
<anny_> ja
<anny_> ti si že star dedo!
<CrazyLemon> anny_ torej ne danes in ne jutri..ker bo dež
<CrazyLemon> fine with me!
<anny_> pa v nedeljo!
<anny_> le pazi se!
<CrazyLemon> pa upam da tudi v nedeljo ne..ker je paris - roubaix
<anny_> mogoče bodo tolk prijazni, da boš pogledal do konca
<CrazyLemon> upam!
<idioterna> anny_: zakaj bi ga?
<idioterna> sej se me ni dotikal
<idioterna> pa tut
<anny_> če obstaja virtualen sex, bo kmalu tudi posilstvo
<idioterna> pedofilija je spolna privlacnost do spolno nezrelih otrok
<idioterna> ce si pr 16 letih spolno nedozorela oseba mas pa hujse probleme kokr pedofile
<anny_> jaz sem bila
<pitastrudl> in kaj zdaj
<anny_> zdaj mi nič ne manjka
<idioterna> spolno nedozorela pr 16?
<anny_> ja
<idioterna> nisi se mela menstruacije?
<anny_> eni smo pač pozni
<idioterna> hm
<anny_> bila sem visoka in suha ko prekla
<idioterna> aha ja ok
<idioterna> to ne pomen da nisi spolno dozorela, sam da nisi dost jedla
<idioterna> sej zlo suha dekleta tut ko so odrasla vcasih preskocjo ksn cikel
<pitastrudl> treba blo več štrudla pojest
<anny_> pojedla sem vagon jabolk vsako zimo
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce je to zadost
<pitastrudl> to ni nič
<idioterna> mors tut ksn strudl
<pitastrudl> sam pleh
<anny_> enih 300 kg
<pitastrudl> treba kake zrezke
<pitastrudl> klobase
<pitastrudl> krompir
<anny_> sem jedla
<pitastrudl> te fore
<anny_> seriously!
<pitastrudl> ja cel vagon zihr ne
<anny_> samo hitro sem rastla
<idioterna> ja sam to je ful vlaknin
<idioterna> kok si pa visoka?
<anny_> not my fucking fault
<anny_> pitastrudl, enih 10 gajb
<pitastrudl> js sm tut hitr rastu pa pol nehu takoj
<anny_> aja, visoka?
<pitastrudl> pa kaj ti bojo jabka, maš še drugih n-živil ki so še za jesti
<pitastrudl> ja kaj pa
<anny_> 172
<pitastrudl> je vprašu kok si široka? :D
<idioterna> hm
<anny_> nisem hotela drugih živil
<pitastrudl> zakaj ne
<anny_> lahko tudi to povem
<pitastrudl> ste mel jablarno doma al kaj
<anny_> Å¡iroka?
<idioterna> sirina mi nc ne pove k ne morm primerjat
<anny_> matka jih je kupila od sindikata
<idioterna> vem da je povprecen moski visok 175
<pitastrudl> ja no sej 172 je pol vredu ane
<anny_> morala bi nosit opornico za hrbtenico, a je zdravnik svetoval, dajte ji vse, kar hoče jesti
<idioterna> ja, cist ok je
<idioterna> povprecna zenska je 171
<pitastrudl> anny_ kaj mas probleme z hrbtenico, držo?
<anny_> povprečna ženska je 165
<pitastrudl> vem da sm js mel dost
<pitastrudl> sm pol se začel mal migat pa je blo velik bolš
<anny_> s petami sem čez 180
<idioterna> anny_: a svetovno povprecje?
<pitastrudl> so mi vsi doma govoril kak sem ko nek golum
<anny_> slovensko
<idioterna> suni je 178 brez pet
<idioterna> ampak jih itak nikol se ni nosila, tko da
<anny_> to je že hudič, ker ne najdeš hlač zase
<idioterna> ja sej moske hlace kupuje
<anny_> no viš
<anny_> kje smo bili?
<anny_> koliko sem Å¡iroka?
<idioterna> pr sirini
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> joškov nimam
<idioterna> s tem ni nc narobe
<idioterna> mislm enim to ni vsec, sam ce ti kej ocitajo obliko telesa jim itak loh reces da nc hudga, da tut teb niso vsec tipi z mejhnimi penisi
<anny_> o hvala
<anny_> lol
<anny_> majhni so ok
<anny_> tud jaz nimam postojnske jame!
<idioterna> ja sej mislm da je small penis anxiety bolj zoprn
<idioterna> sociolosko gledano
<anny_> moški se preveč sekirate okol tega
<idioterna> ja, definitivno
<idioterna> pa itak ne mors pomagat s prijazno besedo
<idioterna> ker potem verjamejo da se ti smilijo in si rekla to sam zato da ne bi bli zalostni
<anny_> dala bi nasvet, kako se 80% žensk privede do orgazma, a ne smemo tukaj lepit pr0n strani
<anny_> jabuk me bo vrgel dol
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> jah, js ne verjamem da bom mel priloznost kdaj z 80% zenskami met spolni odnos tko da
<idioterna> mi ne pomaga kej dost tako znanje
<idioterna> pa tut mislm da bi omagal prej
<anny_> hm, niste nekaj sanjali o trojčku?
<idioterna> to je 3.5 miljarde ljudi
<anny_> a se je vse zaključilo pri razmišljanju
<idioterna> aja ja, ful smo mel burne razprave
<idioterna> ne na tem kanalu sicer
<anny_> na koliko kanalih sodeluješ in pod koliko nicki?
<idioterna> k bi vsi radi orgije, sam v resnici nismo emocionalno sposobni
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kanalov mam ene 30 k sm skos gor, nick mam pa povsod isti
<anny_> bi zdajle pojoča travica zapela...juhu
<idioterna> misls da bi?
<anny_> prepričana sem
<idioterna> js sicer vem da ne bi, ampak dokazat ne morm, tko da
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ampak a ni tko da pojoca travica zapoje kadar ti je res zal
<anny_> točno
<idioterna> js v zivljenju precej malo reci obzalujem
<anny_> bolje bi bilo potipat nos
<idioterna> ja, to
<anny_> grem jest
<anny_> lpž
<idioterna> dober tek
<idioterna> yang: a me mas na ignore?
<idioterna> ok pol i guess loh pejstnem
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/place/Center+za+Dopisno+izobra%C5%BEevanje+univerzum/@46.0744024,14.4826891,3a,68.6y,40.28h,93.05t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sXPCB8zNRXM-XfxNmJJdpGQ!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo0.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3DXPCB8zNRXM-XfxNmJJdpGQ%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dsearch.TACTILE.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D392%26h%3D106%26yaw%3D40.544609%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656!4m7!1m4!3m3!1s0x477acd4acc521375:0x9648f18787e4b01c!2sGro%C5%A1ljeva+ulica+4,+1000+Ljubljana!3
<Seniorita> Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa je tukaj doma..ti ali yang?
<idioterna> od anny ip
<idioterna> 15:46-!- anny_ [c102cf25@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.193.2.207.37] has quit [Quit:
<idioterna> tale
<idioterna> me zanima ce je tist njen bicikl
<CrazyLemon> aja to..vem ja
<idioterna> uresnic kr creepy
<idioterna> mislm, pomoje je njen expectation of privacy na freenode ful vecji kot bi bil dejansko upravicen
<idioterna> zato se na sioffu hasha hoste
<yang> idioterna: a tut drugim posiljas svojo nago fotko al si si samo mene zbral ?
<yang> ce ne bos priden jo bom na javnega prilepil , da bodo vidli kok mas velcga
<idioterna> posiljam?
<idioterna> javno je objavljena
<idioterna> ja ti kar
<idioterna> mislm, ni classified
<idioterna> ne bi skopiral na internet ce bi hotu da je nihce ne vidi
<idioterna> ni pa nc zlo posebnga
<idioterna> kolk mam js velicga itak ne vpliva na zivljenja drugih ljudi, tko da je skrajno nepomembno
<zdobersek> sej to je ze limu
<yang> no whatever pol
<zdobersek> se neke videe k gol skace u vodo
<idioterna> ja, clo video mas
<pitastrudl> idioterna link ne dela drgac
<idioterna> a na maps?
<pitastrudl> da
<idioterna> men dela, ampak je kr huge
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/TtMVVRU.png
<idioterna> no sej loh sam whoisas un ip pa prlimas naslov v google maps pa street view kliknes
<idioterna> aja to ti street view ne dela
<idioterna> dunno why
<idioterna> sej naslov vids tko da
<idioterna> loh pogledas
<yang> men tut google maps ne kaze pravilno na tej distribuciji
<yang> bing pa lepo dela
<pitastrudl> lol http://i.imgur.com/FPVvB2G.png
<pitastrudl> to kr neki pokazal
<idioterna> ja napis grosljeva ulica 4
<idioterna> pa dej street view
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> tuki sm tut js hodu
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> cdi univerzum :D
<yang> en CDI je kle na kardeljevi ploscadi, drug je pa tm pr ARSO
<CrazyLemon> refresh pa bo delalo
<pitastrudl> da te naum js refreshu
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<zdobersek> refreshing lemmies
<pitastrudl> awww yisss
<jabuk> https://i.reddituploads.com/f867830bb1584137bb41f497c8d43453?fit=max&amp;h=1536&amp;w=1536&amp;s=d97263985947ef8153fa142920d92547
<yang> To je pa tut cudn, kupil vegetarjanske klobase, pa pise sestava 9% beljak
<idioterna> sm pa mislu da me ignoriras
<idioterna> kup veganske drugic
<idioterna> be deutsch
<pitastrudl> kaj kdo ve kako glede napajanja za raspbery pi 3
<pitastrudl> je vredu ce je polnilec za telefon?
<pitastrudl> ali mora bit kak specijaln
<yang> te so iz hoferja
<yang> nimajo drugih
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: je OK
<pitastrudl> ok
<yang> vegetarjanska salama pa ma ful podoben okus kt poli z zelenjavo
<yang> zgleda so te zacimbe bistvene za okus salam
<idioterna> ja sej so iste sestavine verjetn
<idioterna> mogoce namest kostne moke gummibaren not dajejo
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMQkV5cTuoY mors veckrat poslusat
<Seniorita> BE DEUTSCH! [Achtung! Germans on the rise!] | NEO MAGAZIN ROYALE mit Jan Böhmermann - ZDFneo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »English description below Die Welt dreht durch! Europa fühlt sich so schwach, dass es sich von 0,3% Flüchtlingen bedroht sieht, Amerika ist drauf und dran ei...«
<yang> baje, da tej organic garden burgerji majo cist podoben okus mesnim burgerjem, morm probat enkrat
<CrazyLemon> tale gpg je fckin annoying
<CrazyLemon> kr 'need to gain more entropy'
<CrazyLemon> ffs ..just generate the effin key
<idioterna> ja loh ga kdo ugane
<idioterna> ce nimas dost entropije
<idioterna> pejt na mumble, bo hitr
<speed-> zakaj je mumble sploh legalen
<speed-> to bi mogli zakonsko prepovedat :D
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> mumble je top
<speed-> eh
<speed-> irc > mumble !
<matjaz> well, tru.dat
<CrazyLemon> but you cant hear people farting over irc :/
<speed-> aja ne pardon
<speed-> zamesal sem
<speed-> jabber pa mumble :D
<speed-> jabber bi mogli zakonsko prepovedat :)
<speed-> v podzavesti avtomatsko
<speed-> ker ko sem spilal eve smo mogli iz irc/ts it na jabber/mumble
<speed-> pa skoraj revolucija bila :D
<idioterna> ts sucks
<idioterna> not free as in speech
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/where-is-my-radio-clock.jpg
<CrazyLemon> not found :(
<idioterna> sej eno minuto poznej sm najdu
<idioterna> ceprov je method not allowed :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: Ubuntu Tablet Shipping Date Gets Quietly Pushed Back  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IBOghiiR-jU/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-delay
<CrazyLemon> https://www.zenhub.io/
<Seniorita> ZenHub - Project Management for Agile Teams in GitHub
<Seniorita> »Supercharge your GitHub workflow! ZenHub keeps your team lean and agile with features built specifically for fast-moving engineering teams, high-impact startups, and the open-source community.«
<e1e> Hej
<idioterna> zdravo
<idioterna> lih s kolesa
<idioterna> se je kr shladil
<e1e> tak pozen? Verjamem, že takrat ko sm js bla, je blo bolj hladn ko zjutri...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.9°C @08.04.2016 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% zahodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:32:50, Kulminacija: 11:07:56, Sončni zahod: 17:43:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 10min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> niti ni tako mrzlo!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11.3°C @08.04.2016 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% jugovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:29:09, Kulminacija: 11:04:49, Sončni zahod: 17:40:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 11min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> e1e: ja zadnje zavorne ploscice sm zamenu pa sm mogu sprobat
 * CrazyLemon rihtal pedala včeraj
<idioterna> dez je fajn k ni tok kolesarjev
<idioterna> loh sibas
<idioterna> a cm uploadat
<CrazyLemon> nekam čudno se sliši
<CrazyLemon> samo desno
<e1e> CrazyLemon glede na to kak topl je blo včeri je kar hladn dans
<idioterna> ja vceri sm bil se v kratkih rokavih pa hlacah
 * CrazyLemon se ne spomni kakšno vreme je bilo včeraj
<idioterna> dons pa skor zimsko
<idioterna> mislm zimski jersey sm mel pa dolge te pajkice kva so ze
<idioterna> bibse
<CrazyLemon> a je možno da 'piska' tist mehanizem za clip in? tista vzmet?
<idioterna> pa mi ni blo nc vroce
<idioterna> je mozno ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne sliši se vedno
<CrazyLemon> samo včasih
<CrazyLemon> pa vedno v najnižjem položaju
<e1e> js že pa tak dolg nism bla na kolesu...
<idioterna> jsm jeseni mal nehu
<CrazyLemon> kaj čakaš?? tako lepo vreme
<idioterna> da bi vidu ce res pretiravam
<idioterna> pa je blo vse slabs
<idioterna> telesna kondicija je ocitno ful bl pomembna za kvaliteto zivljenja kokr si folk misli
<e1e> js kaj čakam?
<CrazyLemon> ti ja ..sej idioterna je itak ves čas na kolesu :)
<e1e> hehe, nazadnje sm mogla peš z njim it, ker se je neki pr pedalih pokvarl, pol je bla pa zima in je ostal tak...
<idioterna> a pozim se z avtomobilom vozis
<e1e> to je blo kakšne 2 mogoče že 3 lete nazaj lol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<e1e> ja, al pa peš grem kam / z vlakom, če je daleč
<CrazyLemon> sj veš da pedala v najslabšem primeru lahko zamenjaš ane? :D
<e1e> verjetno, sam glede na to da je neki plastike pa nevem kaj je še narobe nism nikol razmišlala, da bi popravla ga, sploh ne sama...
<CrazyLemon> sej če so navadna pedala jih samo daš dol pa za 10€ kupiš druga..pa bodo zdržala nekaj let :)
<e1e> nevem kakšna so, jih že dolg nism vidla, pa če je še kej drugega narobe...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh8V0COrrzE
<Seniorita> CRS-8 Dragon Technical Webcast - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is the technical webcast for the SpaceX CRS-8 Launch. It will not provide commentary or hosts but will have views of the rocket, launch pad and comms. S...«
<CrazyLemon> čez dobro urco
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: thx :)
<dz0ny> sm pozabu cist
<CrazyLemon> js sm lih vidu na tviterjih
<e1e> Kako bi to prevedl? Please wait while the information is being populated...
<e1e> zadnje besede ne poznam
<CrazyLemon> Prosimo počakajte dokler zberemo podrobnosti
<CrazyLemon> v tem kontekstu pomeni zbiranje informacij
<e1e> aha
<e1e> neki mi manjka, dokler ne zberemo, ali zbiramo podrobnosti?
<CrazyLemon> zberemo i guess
<CrazyLemon> zbiraš zamaške recimo :D
<CrazyLemon>  zbráti  zbêrem dov., stil. zberó; zbrál (á é) 1. narediti, da pride skupaj več posameznih, navadno istovrstnih predmetov, stvari:
<CrazyLemon> pravi sskj
<e1e> ok hvala
<e1e> mogla prvo pogldat konec motogp fp
<e1e> Ubuntu MATE works well on both high-end to slow computers, optimized to be functional, while light on system resources.
<e1e> Ubuntu MATE je optimiziran, da deluje tako na visoko zmogljivih kot tudi počasnejših računalnikih, medtem ko porabi malo sistemskih sredstev.
<e1e> je to vredu?
<matjaz> "medtem pa" mogoče?
<e1e> ja vredu, hvala matjaz
<e1e> kak se prevede Post-Installation?
<idioterna> ponamestitveni
<CrazyLemon> ali pa po namestitvi :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny T - 15
<e1e> Ponamestitev? Ponamestitveno?
<e1e> ok lahko tud po namestitvi verjetno
<CrazyLemon> aja..danes je spet experimental landing...sweet
<CrazyLemon> upajmo da tokrat bo
<e1e> Optional Tasks - Dodatna opravila?
<idioterna> mogoce ja, ceprov je verjetno bols opravila po izbiri
<CrazyLemon> izbirna opravila
<CrazyLemon> ali pa to kar idioterna pravi ja
<e1e> aha ok, hvala
<e1e> Kaj bi pa lahko bilo Familiarity?
<idioterna> prepoznavnost
<idioterna> no, odvisno od konteksta verjetno
<CrazyLemon> lahko je tudi..da nam je nekaj domače oziroma znano
<e1e> to je ime skupine, notri je pa Prilagoditve in tipkovne bližnjice
<CrazyLemon> ježeš
<e1e> oz zgoraj piše to...
<CrazyLemon> T - 2:20
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny T - 2
<CrazyLemon> we have liftoff
<CrazyLemon> success!!
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t man :D
<idioterna> kaj pa ce bi prsli surgat kej
<CrazyLemon> dude..they just landed on a barge!  A BARGE! in the middle of the ocean!
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> it's over
<e1e> zanimivo videt enkrat to izstrelitev
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebej zanimivo je ko gre nazaj na zemljo in pristane!
<e1e> ja, prvo mi ni blo jasno zakaj eno kaže, da gre nazaj, od začetka...očitno sm zamudla tist del, ko se je "razdružil"
<CrazyLemon> ja..več različnih 'stageov' je..stage 1 je tisti ki je pristal
<CrazyLemon> stage 2 pa je Å¡el naprej do ISS
<e1e> aha, to sm pa neki slišala, da so govoril ja
<e1e> Kako se reče spinner cursor?
<idioterna> a prevede
<e1e> ja
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kazalec
<idioterna> sam ne vem kako bi spinner prevedu
<idioterna> to je tist k dela
<e1e> ja...
<e1e> to je cel del The installer may show a | druga vrsta
<e1e> spinner cursor for a long period of time, depending on the size of your disk
<e1e> Namestilnik lahko kaže...
<CrazyLemon> to je neki podobnega kot loading k je
<CrazyLemon> lahk prevajaš kot kazalec dejavnosti
<CrazyLemon> pač to je tist k maš en krogec
<CrazyLemon> pa znotraj krogca se neskončno obrača
<CrazyLemon> k kaže da je neka dejavnost v ozadju
<e1e> dlje časa kaže kazalec dejavnosti, odvisno od velikosti diska
<e1e> a je tak vredu?
<e1e> ja vem kaj je, sam nism znala opisat... nekatere stvari je lažje opisat v ang kot slo
<idioterna> mozno da je, ne vem
<idioterna> bi moral vmesnik videt
<CrazyLemon> e1e v redu
<e1e> kaj pa to? You can specify these mount points: Določite lahko te priklopne točke:
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> te ali pa naslednje
<e1e> Repairing Boot Problems - Popravljanje zagonskih težav ?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<e1e> Obstaja slovenska verzija Boot Repair? oz ime?
<CrazyLemon> ne..naj bo kr boot repair :)
<speed-> zaganjac, ali kak bi se reklo onemu ko so avte nekoc kurblali :D
<CrazyLemon> a ni zaganjac tista zadeva ki je se vedno v avtu?
<CrazyLemon> http://guaranteedcarrepair.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/starter-motor.gif
<upd> Å¡tarter :)
<e1e> ok, a na gumb se pa napiše "Prenesi Boot Repair" ?
<CrazyLemon> e1e a je gumb 'download boot repair' ?
<e1e> ja
<CrazyLemon> če je potem je 'prejmi/te boot repair'
<CrazyLemon> downloading je prejemanje..torej prejem boot repair ?
<speed-> ja CrazyLemon je
<speed-> samo tista starinska varianta :)
<CrazyLemon> ah..ti misliš na tist crank :)
<speed-> ja, ma to kako ime? :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..car crank :D
<CrazyLemon> .gif car crank
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/csKm89eFJWVtS/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.denlorstools.com/autoblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/Cranks_But_Doesnt_Start.jpg
<speed-> to to
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj je pol software boutique? kaj si se odločila?
<e1e> amm nič še ...
<CrazyLemon> čakaš na navdih? :D
<e1e> ja lol
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> e1e drži se pravila KISS.. življenje bo lažje..prevajanje pa tudi :D
<CrazyLemon> !g abbr KISS
<Seniorita> KISS - Definition by AcronymFinder http://www.acronymfinder.com/KISS.html
<e1e> sm že prej neki razmišlala, pa sm pozabla kaj je že bla tista beseda lol
<CrazyLemon> diskont? lol
<e1e> haha
<CrazyLemon> čeprav! zdaj ko sm napisal diskont..mi je kr všeč! :D
<e1e> franšiza lol
<CrazyLemon> ooh..we are branching out!
<CrazyLemon> torej..diskont? :p
<e1e> lol a boš šel v sskj pogledat?
<CrazyLemon> za diskont?
<e1e> ja
<CrazyLemon>   diskónt  -a m (ọ̑) fin. obresti, ki se odbijejo pri nakupu nedospele terjatve, zlasti menične: zvišati diskont // nakup nedospele terjatve, zlasti menične, z odbitkom obresti: diskont menice ♪
<CrazyLemon> hmm ja..tega pa nism vedel :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne omenja da je to tip trgovine :D
<e1e> haha, to pa res paše ja...
<e1e> mogoče ni več...je sam včas blo
<CrazyLemon> sej Å¡e vedno so..lidl pa hofer pa kaj je Å¡e..eurospin so diskontne trgovine
<e1e> ja mogoče je nemška beseda oz. izpeljanka?
<CrazyLemon> botega!
<CrazyLemon> branjarija!
<CrazyLemon> blagovnica!
<CrazyLemon> take your pick! :D
<e1e> blagovnica hmm...
<e1e> kaj pa za to sskj pravi?
<CrazyLemon> velika trgovina :D
<CrazyLemon>  blagóvnica  -e ž (ọ̑) velika trgovina, razdeljena na specializirane oddelke: desetnadstropna blagovnica; blagovnica za prodajo obutve ♪
<CrazyLemon> botéga  -e ž (ẹ̑) nar. primorsko manjša trgovina: tržaške botege ♪
<CrazyLemon> branjaríja  -e ž (ȋ) nav. slabš. manjša trgovina, v kateri se prodaja drobno, ceneno blago: odpreti branjarijo; kupiti v branjariji ♪
<CrazyLemon> lahk je tudi Å¡tacuna :D
<e1e> haha, od vsega tega mi je blagovnica najbolj všeč
<e1e> haha
<CrazyLemon> meni pa diskont..pa botega tudi zveni kul :D
<e1e> za to še nism prej slišala lol
<CrazyLemon> verjamem ja..še js ki sm z obale bl malo slišim to besedo :)
<e1e> hehe
<CrazyLemon> torej.. Blagovnica s programi?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<e1e> Trg programov? lol
<CrazyLemon> a zdaj smo že pri trgih.. kaj sledi..tržnica? :P
<e1e> ali pa Programski trg lol
<e1e> tud lahko lol
<CrazyLemon> no dejmo..Programska tržnica pa je to to!
<CrazyLemon> Tržnica programov? hmm
<e1e> kaj pa za to pravi sskj?
<CrazyLemon>  tŕžnica  -e ž (ȓ) navadno pokrit prostor, kjer se vsak dan ob določenem času prodaja in kupuje raznovrstno blago, zlasti živila: urediti tržnico; hoditi kupovat v tržnico / zgraditi tržnico / ribja tržnica / stojnice na tržnici na (živilskem) trgu ♪
<e1e> hmm ne paše...
<CrazyLemon>  tŕg  -a m (ȓ r̄) 1. navadno odprt prostor, kjer se prodaja in kupuje raznovrstno blago, zlasti živila: trg je dobro založen; iti po solato na trg; na trgu prodajati sadje, zelenjavo; stojnice na trgu / bolšji trg na katerem se prodajajo navadno rabljenje stvari; zelenjavni, živilski trg / ribji trg ribja tržnica // odprt prostor, obdan s stavbami, primeren za sestajanje, zbiranje ljudi: trg se je začel polniti; na trgu se j
<CrazyLemon> e zbralo več tisoč ljudi; ulice in trgi / hiše na trgu; Trg revolucije
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne! software market!
<CrazyLemon> "grem na tržnico..ker potrebujem en program"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> !g spletna tržnica
<Seniorita> Spletna tržnica JEMDOMACE.SI http://www.jemdomace.si/
<CrazyLemon> če je lahko spletna..pol je lahko tudi programska!
<e1e> ja ampak to je za hrano, tud opis je temu primeren
<CrazyLemon> !g software market
<Seniorita> • Software - Statistics & Market Data | Statista http://www.statista.com/markets/418/topic/484/software/
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je to v tem primeru trg in ne tržnica..ampak to so nianse :D
<e1e> ja sej lol
<CrazyLemon> pol pa dej trg pa je
<CrazyLemon> sej boš itak ti podpisana pod temi prevodi :P
<e1e> A res?
<CrazyLemon> jah..včasih programi vključijo 'zasluge'
<CrazyLemon> in tam so našteti prevajalci :D
<e1e> aha
<CrazyLemon> nautilus, transmission in podobni majo naštete prevajalce med drugim :)
<e1e> transmission poznam... on je pa mal drugač tu
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš drugač?
<CrazyLemon> kot vidim je enak kot na ubuntuju
<e1e> ja sam reče se drugač
<e1e> Caja
<CrazyLemon> nope..to je neki druzga
<e1e> a res?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> transmission je za torrente downloadat
<CrazyLemon> ti misliš na nautilus
<CrazyLemon> nautilus je pa tko k caja.. upravljalnik datotek
<e1e> aja
<upd> boutique je trgovina. programska trgovina.
<CrazyLemon> eh..to je tko.. simple
<upd> simple ?
<CrazyLemon> recimo Na programskem placu zveni veliko boljše
<CrazyLemon> Programski plac torej.. kaj praviš e1e boljše kot trg?
<upd> programskem placu wtf
<upd> ne vem konteksta, ampak če se prodaja pa kupuje lahko pol je trgovina
<CrazyLemon> a bi raje programski platz ? :D
<e1e> upd to so večinoma sam one click install programi 100+
<e1e> CrazyLemon zarad tebe sem skor iz stola padla od smeha hahaha
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah meni se zdi kul ideja no :D boljša kot tržnica.. "a greva na plac..rabim neki inštalirat" :))
<e1e> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> a to pomeni da bo plac??? :D
<e1e> ne :p
<CrazyLemon> pfft :(
<CrazyLemon> pol boljše da grem na svoj plac..tam kamor sodim :/
<CrazyLemon> ln!
<e1e> a že?
<CrazyLemon> že? lej koliko je ura
<CrazyLemon> že uro nazaj bi mogu bit v postli!..moje stare kosti ne prenesejo več tega ponočevanja
<e1e> ok, ln pa hvala za veliko dozo smeha ;)
<CrazyLemon> o/
<e1e> nimam pojma kaj ta o/ pomeni...
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo oblačno z občasnim dežjem. Ponekod bo pihal veter severnih do vzhodnih smeri. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 4 do 10, na Primorskem do 12 stopinj.
<jabuk> Jutri bo oblačno z občasnimi padavinami. Na Primorskem bo dopoldne še pihala šibka burja. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 9 do 15 stopinj C.
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-09
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13°C @09.04.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87% severnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:31:00, Kulminacija: 11:07:39, Sončni zahod: 17:44:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 13min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo oblačno z občasnimi padavinami, ki bodo pogostejše v zahodni in južni Sloveniji. Ponekod na Primorskem bo dopoldne še pihala šibka burja. Najvišje temperature bodo od 9 do 16 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri se bo delno zjasnilo, čez dan bo spremenljivo oblačno, nastane lahko kakšna kratkotrajna ploha. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 4 do 9, na Primorskem okoli 11, najvišje dnevne od 15 do 20 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> New gTLD: baby
<CrazyLemon> ow yea! crazy.baby!
<pitastrudl> lol
<speed-> se samo meni zdi ali je siol.net stran grozna
<speed-> oz mi je stara dokaj odgovorajala :)
<e1e> ah pa res, nism vedla, da so jo spremenil... tv spored so čist pokvarili :(
<CrazyLemon> meni gre na jetra ker RSS več ne dela
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa me ne moti kaj preveč :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Upgrade To Ubuntu 16.04 LTS from 15.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/np3cXazuSVo/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-15-10-to-16-04-lts
<CrazyLemon> oh.. dodali so RSS..yay
<idioterna> fajn vreme je
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://nova24tv.si/slovenija/gospodarstvo/trpincenje-groznje-in-neplacevanje-nadur-to-so-suznji-v-mlinotestu/
<Seniorita> Trpinčenje, grožnje in neplačane nadure. To so sužnji v Mlinotestu. | Nova24TV
<Seniorita> »Torte, rogljiči in druge slaščice. Vse to dobi grenak priokus, ko se človek zave, pod kakšnimi pogoji delajo zaposleni v priznanem slovenskem podjetju Mlinotest. Član uprave Danilo Kobal jim grozi, jih žali, del že tako minimalne plače pa jim izplačajo v obliki bonov za trgovine Mlinotest, opozarja soprog ene od delavk. V podjetju takšne obtožbe zanikajo. "To nevzdržno trpinčenje moje soproge in njenih sodelavk traja že več kot eno
<jabuk> M 3.3 > 2.km SZ od BREŽIC @09/04/2016 15:02:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.92+N,+15.58+E
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a poznas koga iz mlinotesta?
<idioterna> da ti loh pove ce je res to
<CrazyLemon> idioterna recimo da poznam
<CrazyLemon> in recimo da ni daleč od resnice
<idioterna> no kul, pol morm nekam drugam zacet hodit po nutelo ocitno
<CrazyLemon> pa recimo da je mlinotestu vseeno koliko ur delaš..oni zahtevajo da narediš tisto kar moraš.. čeprav je way understaffed :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne bi se strinjal s tem početjem..ampak ok :)
<idioterna> s kerim pocetjem
<CrazyLemon> idioterna da ne greš k njim po nutello
<CrazyLemon> tista trgovka čisto nič ni kriva kakšni "managerji" so v mlinotestu
<CrazyLemon> ampak prav tako potrebuje plačo
<idioterna> jasno, sam ce podpiras take firme potem je tega vec, namesto manj
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ampak če bi vsi enako naredili..bi jih bilo več na zavodu..namesto manj
<CrazyLemon> preprosto je potrebno it na inšpekcije..da se zadeva sankcionira in odpravi
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da so te inšpekcije bl šalabajzerske
<CrazyLemon> nism še doživel/slišal za inšpekcijo ki ne bi bila napovedana kar nekaj dni vnaprej :D
<idioterna> ma, bistvo je da mlinotest ziher nima premalo dnarja
<idioterna> za delavce
<CrazyLemon> idioterna čist drugačno poslovanje ima sedaj mlinotest kot ga je imel preden ga je družba 'mlino' odkupila
<CrazyLemon> sedaj so začeli 'racionalizirat'..da pač dobijo tist nazaj
<CrazyLemon> kar so dali not
 * CrazyLemon pozna veliko zgodb glede mlinotesta
<idioterna> ja no sej
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zavod je zato da država vod statistiko :)
<dz0ny> in jim ni všeč če je preveč nezaposlenih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zavod je popolnoma neuporabna zadeva if you ask me :)
<dz0ny> neb vedu ker se še nikol nisem srečal z njim :)
<yang> a bejz no "iti na inspekcije" ja morda ce zivis v nemciji kjer delujejo
<yang> jst ti lohka povem da se delodajalcu bolj kazen splaca placat, kot bi delal po predpisih
<yang> manj stane
<idioterna> no, sm su u miler po nutelo
<idioterna> poiscte hitr clank kako miler grdo dela z zaposlenimi
<jabuk> M 2 > 3.km JV od BOROVNICE @09/04/2016 18:18:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+14.39+E
<CrazyLemon> idioterna http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?151,10805952
<Seniorita> muller v Kp še brez davčne blagajne? :: Starševski čvek :: MedOverNet (Tema: 10805952)
<Seniorita> »Sem danes nakupovala v omenjeni trgovini, pa na računu ni QR kode. Ali to pomeni, da še ne poslujejo preko davčne blagajne? Se mi zdi pa prav šlampasto, če tako veliko podjetje ni poskrbelo za davčno blagajno pravočasno.«
<CrazyLemon> !!
<lynxlynxlynx> a smo uzakonili qr kode?
<CrazyLemon> sej piše da ni niti ZOI
 * CrazyLemon sovraži ubuntu mate
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> ker za prevajanje uporabljajo transifex..ki ni napačen sam po sebi
<CrazyLemon> ampak
<e1e> CrazyLemon kaj že spet?
<CrazyLemon> en stavek
<CrazyLemon> uporabi
<CrazyLemon> deset
<CrazyLemon> različnih
<CrazyLemon> nizov
<dz0ny> se 30x ponovi D
<CrazyLemon> in
<CrazyLemon> jih nato
<CrazyLemon> lepijo
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš
<CrazyLemon> kako je to
<CrazyLemon> nadležno
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> so effin annoying
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej zato so ba dal na transifex, k na launchpadu neb nihče prevajal :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je slabše prevedeno, če so jih tako zrezali
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja sej..če bi bilo tako razdrobljeni res ne.. fckin idiots
<CrazyLemon> what lynx said
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh če so vmes še spremenljivke
<e1e> CrazyLemon a si že v Getting Started? Tam je šele razdrobljen...
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/fckin-mate-mate.png
<CrazyLemon> lej to
<CrazyLemon> .The
<CrazyLemon> nov niz..ki pa ne veš kaj je!
<CrazyLemon> in se nato nadaljuje z 30 na 32.
<CrazyLemon> e1e povsod je tako! katastrofa!
<CrazyLemon> "one click-installer for an\n that will give you"
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, neki tlačijo vmes
<CrazyLemon> MAKES NO F**KING SENSE!
<lynxlynxlynx> združit pa %s
<e1e> CrazyLemon vem kak je ja...
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja..sam ti nisi tako vokalna glede tega..trpiš pa nič ne poveš da trpiš :D
<e1e> sem vprašala zakaj je tako ;)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne razumem kako jim sploh ni jasno da je to neumnost :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a je to bubuntu projekt?
<CrazyLemon> e1e in kaj pravijo?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ubuntu mate
<e1e> počaki da najdem lol
<lynxlynxlynx> torej je, ne samo poimensko?
<e1e> These strings are separated to avoid exposing HTML tags (and breaking things) for various formatting and links.
<lynxlynxlynx> amaterji
<CrazyLemon> kako pa zadeva lahko lepo deluje na launchpadu..z html tagi and all that
<CrazyLemon> mja
<lynxlynxlynx> sej jih lahko skriješ, ampak zdaj manjka tudi vsebina
<e1e> For the last one, the template should be in chronological order, so "in the" is in this context:
<e1e>     ...package containing the firmware. See | Drivers | in the | Getting Started
 * CrazyLemon zmaja z glavo
<matjaz> zmajuje*
<e1e> zato je tud The, ki pr nas nič ne pomeni preveden kot &nbsp;
<e1e> You can leave it blank, but since the translator will complain, leave a non-breaking blank space instead
<CrazyLemon> zmašuje?
<CrazyLemon> ali pa če preprosto ne bi tega počeli..tko da translator se ne bi pritoževal.. in ouila .. win win for all
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pa fyi..končal sem s pritoževanjem za danes! ker nima smisla :P
<e1e> hehe, kdaj pa ima?
<CrazyLemon> včasih pa ima!
<CrazyLemon> včasih če se pritožuješ normalni (razumni) osebi, ki dejansko upošteva tvoje pritožbe... :)
<CrazyLemon> ko sm se šel pritoževat glede boutiquea..da sta dva pa je najprej zanikal
<CrazyLemon> pol je pa napisal..ja očitno sta dva
<CrazyLemon> in je ostalo pri tem :)
<e1e> ja mogoče, ampak, tudi tist ko je bil v večini zadolžen za prevode ni kej velik vedu o njih in se sproti učil
<CrazyLemon> a ta flexion?
<e1e> ja s prevodi, baje da so prej mel nekje drugje, pa je še več težal pozročal, pa nekdo je original uspel zbrisat, zato je šlo vse tja pol
<matjaz> ej CrazyLemon, zdej pa sočustvujem s tabo in gpg-agentom
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nimam več teh težav :P
<matjaz> sej jih mam jest
<matjaz> gpg-connect-agent: can't connect to the agent: IPC connect call failed
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti napisal da imaš enga druzga agenta zdaj?
<matjaz> ne
<matjaz> skoz gpg
<matjaz> sam na archu dela bp
<matjaz> na ubuntu pač ne
<matjaz> :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon, če se hočeš pritožit, da te bojo poslušal in kej spremenil poskusi na G+ al pa twitterju ali forumu
<CrazyLemon> e1e a bi se ti rada pritožila po G+/twitterju? lahk pišeš pod našim računom - Ubuntu Slovenija.. mogoče te bodo poslušali :D
<e1e> js nimam pojma o G+, nism tam, sam sem vidla, da kr odgovarjajo tam
<e1e> se je pa tud nekdo s nizozemske pritožil, da je težk prevajat na t...
<CrazyLemon> ma sej ni težava v transifexu..sj se da prevajat pa še predloge imaš etc.. težava je v lepljenju nizov
<e1e> lepljenju nizov?
<CrazyLemon> ja..pač to kar sm prej pisal.. imaš več različnih nizov in jih nato lepiš v stavke
<CrazyLemon> in pol pridejo čudni stavki in folk misli da si bil na LSDju med prevajanjem :)
<e1e> aja, ja poskušaš najboljše skupi spravit, vem, da je včasih težk
<e1e> včasih pa pol vidiš, v programu, da ne zgleda vredu...
<e1e> What's inside my computer? Kaj je v notranjosti mojega računalnika?
<e1e> je vredu tak?
<CrazyLemon> vredi
<e1e> kaj pa to? Which approach would you prefer? Kateri pristop želite izbrati?
<CrazyLemon> kateri pristop vam je ljubši...kateri pristop imate raje..kateri pristop želite izbrati
<CrazyLemon> any will do :)
<e1e> ok
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa to -> "indie"
<CrazyLemon> as in "indie games" ali "indie music"
<e1e> kej je to?
<CrazyLemon> neodvisne igre!
<CrazyLemon> hvala e1e
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGJ29GRc0rs
<Seniorita> Batman vs Lighter - YouTube
<Seniorita> »What will happen next?«
<e1e> CrazyLemon zakaj že?
<CrazyLemon> e1e tvoj 'kej je to' mi je pomagal da sm se spomnil da so to neodvisne igre :D
<CrazyLemon> to so igre neodvisnih publisherjev
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za glasbo
<e1e> CrazyLemon haha, no lepo ;)
<e1e> nism vedla, da to tudi obstaja
<CrazyLemon> .yt indie music
<jabuk> Indie/Pop/Folk Compilation - January 2016 (1-Hour Playlist) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYYJDalKI9E
<e1e> za takšno glasbo sm že slišala, sam za igre ne oz nism vedla kaj pomeni
<CrazyLemon> še 6 nizov pa sm končal z ubuntu mate!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon a boš še mal pogledal Getting started prosim
<CrazyLemon> e1e zakaj? sej obvladaš
<CrazyLemon> ne potrebuješ moje odobritve! you can do it all by yourself!
<e1e> če nimam pojma o uefi in the stvareh, kako se inštalirajo oz izraze
<CrazyLemon> okrajšave kar pusti take kot so
<e1e> Prvo tole The installer scans your disks for existing operating systems and provides a choice on what you'd like to do. Namestilnik preišče diske, da ugotovi ali že obstajajo drugi operacijski sistemi in ponudi na izbiro, kaj želite narediti. ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa "in vam ponudi na izbiro naslednji korak" ?
<CrazyLemon> ampak to kar si napisala je tudi v redu
<e1e> hmm ok
<e1e> kako bi pa to prevedel The live session you are currently in right now is a good opportunity to test Ubuntu MATE without modifying your computer, allowing you to test all of your peripherals are working as intended before committing to installing it on your machine. Once you are ready, double click the installation icon from the desktop. ?
<CrazyLemon> 2 niza!
<e1e> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> Živa seja v kateri ste sedaj je odlična priložnost da preizkusite Ubuntu MATE brez da bi spreminjali računalnik. Lahko boste preizkusili, če vse vaše zunanje naprave delujejo preden se odločite za namestitev na vaš računalnik. Ko boste pripravljeni dvakrat kliknite na ikono za namestitev na namizju. ?
<CrazyLemon> 2 niza do konca features :)
<dz0ny> .yt m83 go
<jabuk> M83 - Go! feat Mai Lan (Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3YZTYXftzg
<e1e> aha live session se tak prevede
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> e1e si pomagaš s pojmovnikom?
<dz0ny> namestilnik preišče > namestiteveni program
<dz0ny> you have to love slovenski jezik
<CrazyLemon> installer je namestilnik
<CrazyLemon> :)
<e1e> ja večinoma, sam vseh stvari ni not ko jih rabim
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: I will become rms
<dz0ny> ffs
<CrazyLemon> e1e če ni tam potem je mogoče na islovar.org
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in to je ker... ?
<dz0ny> zdej me namestilnik mot
<dz0ny> se sliš kot en prebranac
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to kako se tebi sliši ni ravno moj problem..or is it :D
<e1e> crazyLemon ja to sm že ugotovila, sam kdaj mogoče tud kdaj pozabim
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a bi raje mel namestitvenik?
<CrazyLemon> ali mogoče nameščevalnik :)
<dz0ny> ne to se sliš kot spolni pripomoček
<dz0ny> .yt golden ticket higha
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no vidiš..nič ti ne paše ker nisi še slišal za to.. zadnja dva sta pa prevoda slovarja slovenskega društva informatikov
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ziher je ena od dejavnosti društva svingerstvo
<e1e> sam nekatere besede se res čudno slišijo
<e1e> aja js sem nekje prevedla is available during the live session only. kot "je na voljo samo med živim zagonom." lol
<CrazyLemon> 50% correct is better than not being correct at all :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se dobr da mate ne uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..js sm tudi srečen da ga ne uporabljam :P
<e1e> kaj?
<dz0ny> .yt golden ticket higha
<e1e> kak se to prevede? Modern UEFI-based computers
<e1e> If you have a modern PC that uses the Unifed Extended Firmware Interface (UEFI), you may need to disable
<CrazyLemon> Moderni/Sodobni na UEFI temelječi računalniki
<CrazyLemon> če imate sodoben računalnik, ki uporablja poenoten vmesnik vdelane programske opreme, morda boste želeli onemogočiti
<CrazyLemon> nism prepričan za uefi okrajšavo če je taprava
<CrazyLemon> http://windows.microsoft.com/sl-si/windows-8/what-uefi
<Seniorita> Kaj je vmesni UEFI? - Pomoč sistema Windows
<Seniorita> »Poiščite jedrnate odgovore na vprašanja o vmesniku UEFI, zamenjavi za BIOS, ki je ustvarjen za izboljšanje inetroperabilnosti programske opreme.«
<CrazyLemon> kr dej tist poenoten vmesnik vdelane programske opreme
<CrazyLemon> sj itak ne bo noben tega bral :D
<e1e> haha
<CrazyLemon> js se vedno tako tolažim :D
<e1e> kaj je pa Secure Boot?
<CrazyLemon> zaenkrat ni bilo (veliko) pritožb
<CrazyLemon> varen zagon
<e1e> Warning: The translation does not contain the same number of opening parentheses '(' as the original phrase
<e1e> wtf?
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> ali si uporabila ( ) pa tega ni v original nizu
<CrazyLemon> ali pa nisi uporabila ( ) ker je ta v original nizu
<CrazyLemon> transifex sucks :D
<e1e> aha Uefi ni notr
<e1e> js sm sam skopirala tvoj prevod
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ne kopirat..ker js to bl tko..na hitro napišem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> ja glih se mi da prepisvat lol
<e1e> sm uredila zdej
<CrazyLemon> skopiraš pa pregledaš pa urediš! :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tam bl paše 'boste morda' kot 'morda boste'
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..na hitro napisano!
<e1e> ja sej sm eno besedo zamenjala
<e1e> ravno to ja
<e1e> kaj pa je Unlock Bootloader or a piše to sploh v slovenščini ko greš v nastavitve?
<e1e> se še nism s tem ukvarjala, verjetno se bom mogla, če bom hotla 64bit gor dat na novo
<CrazyLemon> odkleni zagonski nalagalnik
<CrazyLemon> e1e če se prej nisi s tem ukvarjala
<CrazyLemon> verjeto se tudi za novo namestitev ne boš
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj pa imaš gor trenutno ? 15.10?
<e1e> prej sm dala, da mi je en namestil gor, sam sm pol ugotovila, da je 32bit...
<e1e> ja
<CrazyLemon> e1e no sej pol boš brez težav prepisala to kar imaš gor
<e1e> UM prva verzija je bla 14.10
<e1e> tak, da sm pol mogla posodobit...
<CrazyLemon> te razne verzije ni pametno dat gor...razn če ne misliš vsakih 9 mesecev spet posodabljat
<CrazyLemon> najboljše dat LTS verzijo
<CrazyLemon> pa imaš mir 2 leti..ali več :)
<e1e> na star pc sm pa dala 14.04, ker se mi ni dal ubadat s tem
<matjaz> 16.04 je dve leti ne?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne..5
<e1e> a ni 5 let podpore?
<CrazyLemon> sam na dve leti je lts
<matjaz> aha
<matjaz> systemd <3
<e1e> ja sam v Ubuntu MATE je bla v vsaki različici kr velik novosti :)
<CrazyLemon> not really..so se kr matral da so pofixal upgrejd z 14.04 na 16.04 :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e ker se mate kr veliko razvija
<CrazyLemon> je precej mlada izdaja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St83BgUYVMA
<Seniorita> Young Magic - "Lucien" (official music video) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> <3
<Seniorita> »"Lucien" is the first single from Young Magic's forthcoming album, "Still Life," out May 13th. Pre-order the album & receive an instant download of "Lucien" ...«
<e1e> ja vem, zato je pa fajn met vedno novo verzijo :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e meni se ne da ukvarjat s tem..tko da imam raje LTS :)
<matjaz> pa unity pa apu
<matjaz> c-c-c
<CrazyLemon> apu \o/
<CrazyLemon> unity pa je tudi fajn..enkrat ko ugotoviš shortcute pa to :)
<e1e> sej ni nič težkega, do zdej še nism mela problemov z nadgradnjami :)
<matjaz> sej za unity se nekak strinjam s tabo, je lajkabilen de
<e1e> sej pri navadnem Ubuntuju se ti tak ne splača, ker ni velik novosti, kulker sm brala
<matjaz> če bi se pa dalo še tiling wm not vpeljat, bi pa šaltal na ubuntu
<idioterna> kam?
<idioterna> jsm na ubuntu pa mam kde pa mam tiling
<CrazyLemon> e1e ni novosti ampak na splošno mi ni do tega da vsakih 9 mesecev se igram s tem :)
<matjaz> idioterna, v kde se da? najs
<matjaz> v unity nazadnje ko sem probaval se ni dalo
<idioterna> matjaz: ja tiling plugin mas za kwin
<matjaz> xfce in mate se da
<idioterna> trivialno ga je instalirat
<idioterna> pa default shortcuts so se kr sane
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja no men na enem je, drugem pa ne, ker ga ne uporabljam tulk
<matjaz> idioterna, sej to me je najbolj motilo v xfce/bspwm kombinaciji, je treba vse keymape na roke vnest
<e1e> no vsaj za zdaj... sm pa točno leto dni na linuxih :)
<dz0ny> .yt golden ticket higha
<matjaz> dz0ny, stop! you're hurting him!
<idioterna> matjaz: tle je win+pgup/pgdn za layoute switchat pa win+shift+u za floatat window da ni tiled
<idioterna> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> e1e linuxu! in kako to da si šla na linux? pa kje si sploh slišala za linux :)
<idioterna> mislm so se ene druge sam jih skor ne uporablam
<e1e> CrazyLemon sori. Za linux sm že večkrat slišala prej, sam nism vedla da obstaja tulk različnih distribucij, je blo pa kr težko izbrat kaj bi mela in sm kr neki časa porabla, da sm vsaj neke osnove zvedla.
<CrazyLemon> e1e toliko jih je http://www.sysadminslife.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/linux-distro-timeline-infographic.png        torej ja..ogromno :D
<CrazyLemon> pa to je prikazano samo do 2011..torej še veliko več :D
<idioterna> to je 5 let staro
<idioterna> ja
<e1e> aja, šla sm pa zato ker sm nov laptop kupla in nism hotla met windows 8 ali 10, ker sta čist drugačna, pa sm rekla, da je mogoče bolš, da se nov OS naučim, pa vsaj mal več zasebnosti ohranim :)
<idioterna> cestitam
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> redki ljudje sploh razumejo to
<idioterna> kako pomembno je da imas moznost vpogleda v stroj, ki v resnici belezi velik del tvojega zivljenja
<CrazyLemon> e1e js sm končal s svojimi prevodi..trenutno si na 87% vseh prevodov :)
<e1e> ja, velik ljudi sploh ne ve, da obstaja Å¡e kej drugega kot win...
<e1e> CrazyLemon hvala, a Å¡e ne bi mal v Getting started pogledu
<CrazyLemon> e1e danes ? ne :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon ni treba dans, lahk jutri ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e če bo čas..do 14ega moram še pregledat če je kaj za ubuntu
<e1e> CrazyLemon sej vem, da moreš spat it zdej ;)
<CrazyLemon> e1e a tko al kaj.. dokler prevajam sem lahko kle ko pa končam pa me že podiš :/
<idioterna> http://www.nytimes.com/elections/results
<Seniorita> Wyoming Caucus Results 2016 - The New York Times
<Seniorita> »Live election results, part of the 2016 presidential campaign.«
<idioterna> wyoming 56:44
<e1e> CrazyLemon ne, sam včeri oz. dans ponoč si jamru, da bi mogu že pred eno uro spat ;)
<dz0ny> .yt golden ticket higha
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<dz0ny> there my public service is done
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pokvaru?
<dz0ny> .yt golden ticket highasakite
<jabuk> Highasakite - Golden Ticket https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Otu897Qz3c
<dz0ny> upgrading rt server :)
<dz0ny> .yt broods server
<jabuk> ARK: Survival Evolved - BROOD MOTHER LYSRIX !!! - [Ep 25] (Server Gameplay) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z3-dVC3v2U
<dz0ny> .yt broods free
<jabuk> Broods - Free https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDsxtBVLyss
<CrazyLemon> e1e js vedno jamram..a nisi Å¡e opazla? :P
<e1e> drugač pa nism mela pojma, da obstaja tulk open source programov... prej sm jih mogoče 5 poznala
<e1e> CrazyLemon a res?
<CrazyLemon> e1e mhm
 * CrazyLemon is a grumpy cat
<e1e> CrazyLemon kako to nardiš, da tak napiše?
<CrazyLemon> /me is a grumpy cat
<idioterna> e1e: loh tut sama ksnga napises
<idioterna> open source program mislm
<dz0ny> idioterna: as si pebral tole https://medium.com/@krofdrakula/should-i-learn-to-code-probably-not-477ba7c58a7d#.fulj97gt2
<Seniorita> “Should I learn to code?” Probably not. — Medium
<Seniorita> »For years, I’ve been an advocate of the “everybody should learn to code” camp, insisting that computer literacy and prog…«
<idioterna> nism se ampak ze po prvih par odstavkih se ne strinjam
<e1e> idioterna uf, to je pa že preveč zahtevno, programiranje mi ni najbolj všeč, velik raje preizkušam stvari, kako delujejo
<idioterna> pomoje so te narobe ucili
<e1e> kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ooo..nice
<idioterna> e1e: programirat
<idioterna> e1e: uresnic je podobn k lego kocke
<idioterna> pa se kr fun
<idioterna> sam ne smes se bat
<idioterna> k ni nc groznga uresnici
<CrazyLemon> ni podobno kot lego kocke...
<idioterna> racunalniku pac reces "najprej to nared pol pa to pol pa poglej ce je tkole pa ce je pol tkole ce ne pa vprasej kaj zdej"
<idioterna> kako da ne
<idioterna> sestavlas!
<CrazyLemon> k lego kocke sestaviš si ne razbijaš glave pol ure zaradi enga presledka ali zaklepaja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> odkar mam otroke loh potrdim da to ni res
<idioterna> da vcas kej pozabjo dt not pa ne pase cist skp
<idioterna> pol pa tolcejo gor neki casa pa kricijo
<idioterna> pol pa pridejo prosit za pomoc
<CrazyLemon> ok..tu se strinjam :D
<CrazyLemon> js se veliko raje igram z lego kockami kot pa programiram :D
<e1e> idioterna nism se nikol učila programirat, ampak ne zgleda mi najbolj zabavno
<e1e> a so lego kocke tak zapletene dandanes?
<CrazyLemon> osnove so precej enostavne.. enkrat če ti nekdo razloži na tapravi način.. ampak to so samo osnove :D
<idioterna> ne, programiranje je tko preprosto
<CrazyLemon> e1e so ja..ampak so tudi bl zabavne! :D
<dz0ny> said no one
<e1e> tega nism sestavljala že vsaj 20 let lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny očitno je že dolgo odkar si se nazadnje igral z lego kockami :P
 * CrazyLemon nazadnje sestavljal nečakove lego kocke cca. 4 mesce nazaj :D
<e1e> idioterna ja, ko znaš je vse preprosto oz. se ti zdi samoumevno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: true :)
<dz0ny> jaz semponavad obratno naredu
<dz0ny> razstavu in pol cudne zadeve delal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sex toys ane ... mhm
<speed-> CrazyLemon ha jaz sem boter enemu pubecu pa sem bil nesramen ko je bil se mali, pa sem skos kupo neke jebene technics, da se je mali navelical pa prisel prosit mene naj mu sestavim :D
<CrazyLemon> speed- profit! :D
<idioterna> e1e: sej ni treba resevat najtezjih problemov
<idioterna> pac avtomatiziras dolgocasna opravila, da jih namesto tebe pocne racunalnik
<CrazyLemon> recimo da prevaja ubuntu mate namest tebe ...
<matjaz> al pa da programira namest tebe
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> dokler on programira namest mene..se js igram z lego kockami.. profit!
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je bilo za danes/včeraj
<CrazyLemon> ln
<idioterna> to so pretezki problemi
<idioterna> srecni
<idioterna> srecno
<e1e> idioterna ja, sam to morš znat... sploh od začetka je težk, na srečo še nism mela velik težav z OS
<idioterna> ma ni tezk
<idioterna> no, nam ti sitnaru zdej
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: I knew we have something in common
<idioterna> ko ti bo kej dolgocasn ratal povej
<idioterna> bomo pomagal
<dz0ny> msev-: welcome
<e1e> Idioterna zdej mam še neki prevajanja za narest, a misliš, da bi delela to, če mi ne bi blo dolgcajt oz. bi mogla neki drugega delat lol
<e1e> pol se morm pa Scribus naučit uporabit, ker morm eno knjigo skupi spravit, ko ma ful velik slik...
<e1e> potem bom Å¡e pa vidla kaj bo naprej
<idioterna> ja kul
<idioterna> ce bos kdaj pocela reci k se ful ponavljajo se spomn na programiranje
<idioterna> pa prid tle vprasat
<idioterna> ti bomo pomagal
<e1e> ja ponavadi se ne spomnem, da bi blo to sploh mogoče oz. nism še nikol o tem razmišlala
<e1e> drugače pa hvala za ponujeno pomoč idioterna
<idioterna> ni za kaj
<idioterna> dons sm ful dobre volje
<e1e> kako to?
<idioterna> k je bernie spet zmagal pa k vedno vec ljudi ocitno verjame, da bo nasledn predsednik
<idioterna> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2016/president/us/2016_democratic_presidential_nomination-3824.html
<Seniorita> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - 2016 Democratic Presidential Nomination
<Seniorita> »RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - 2016 Democratic Presidential Nomination«
<idioterna> on ful vpliva na to kako moji sodelavci v ZDA zivijo
<e1e> ah ti in tvoj Bernie, ne spremlam to in sploh nism vedla, da kdo tak kandidira...
<idioterna> ja ni panike
<e1e> mogoče sm pa kr preskočla, kej js ime Bernie povezujem z nekom drugim lol
<idioterna> ma on je hud
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p35NmUnMsY
<Seniorita> Flashback: Rep. Bernie Sanders Opposes Iraq War (now with sound!) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Rep. Bernie Sanders speaks out in opposition to the War in Iraq on October 9, 2002 before a key vote.«
<e1e> in ta k ga js "poznam" je bolj majhn pa je bolj za Å¡kodo delat v zadnjem cajtu
<idioterna> aha pomoje ga js ne poznam
<e1e> če ne gledaš f1 pol ne
<idioterna> ja, ne gledam nobenih sportov
<e1e> aha ok
<idioterna> dolgocasn mi je
<idioterna> rajs sportam
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/javor
<idioterna> tkole!
<e1e> ja sej je kul, če se ti da, men se ponavadi ne...
<idioterna> ja mora se mi dat
<idioterna> ful bl zdrav sm kadar se mi da
<idioterna> no sej zdej se mi ze skor 10 let da
<idioterna> vsak dan
<e1e> ja no, sej pr men se tud izbolšuje ... so pa občasna nihanja
<idioterna> ja ko sm mel otroke sm se v enem letu ful zredil pa
<e1e> ampak je velik bolš, ker skozi celotno šolanje je bla telovadba moj najbolj osovražen predmet lol
<idioterna> dekletu ni blo vsec
<e1e> aja, a tulk hudo je blo?
<idioterna> jah namest 85 kil sm mel 100 kil kr naenkrat
<idioterna> v enem letu
<e1e> uf to je pa kr vlka razlika ja
<idioterna> mogoce sm jo prej prevec razvadu ampak je rekla da ji ni vsec
<idioterna> in zdej skos sportam in je zadovoljna, js pa zdrav
<e1e> no lepo :)
<idioterna> se splaca, je ful kvalitetno zivljenje pol
<e1e> vrjamem, js tud zdej vsaj vem, kaj naredit, če me kje kaj boli oz kako preprečit, da do tega pride
<e1e> time to sleep, ln
<idioterna> srecno
#ubuntu-si 2016-04-10
<pitastrudl> nice connection msev-
<CrazyLemon> is it fast? tho!
<CrazyLemon> /s/?/
<CrazyLemon> /s/!/?
<pitastrudl> ook
<CrazyLemon> http://www.severe-weather.eu/wp-content/gallery/weather-photos/07042016_Triglav_undulatus_3.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.severe-weather.eu/wp-content/gallery/weather-photos/07042016_Triglav_undulatus_1.jpg
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @10.04.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% jugovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:25:18, Kulminacija: 11:04:07, Sončni zahod: 17:42:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 17min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/safe-rm
<Seniorita> Safe-rm in Launchpad
<zdobbie> rm for wimps!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a se že ob 11 začne paris roubaix?
<zdobbie> 10:15
<CrazyLemon> 10:15 CET
<CrazyLemon> eurosport.co.uk pa pravi 9:20
<zdobbie> 10:25
<zdobbie> 10:40 je start
<CrazyLemon> k..ty
<yang> http://mail.fsfeurope.org/pipermail/discussion/2016-April/010912.html
<Seniorita> Uncorrectable freedom and security issues on x86 platforms
<msev-> pitastrudl, sorry sm pozabu ugasnt komp
<msev-> pol mi pa kr zaspi pa se zbudi take
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: mislim da vsi čakamo en arm, dovolj dober za desktop
<msev-> <!DOCTYPE HTML>
<msev-> <html>
<msev->    <head>
<msev->       <style>
<msev->          [class="200x160px"] text {
<msev->          font-size: 30px !important;
<msev->          }
<msev->       </style>
<msev->    </head>
<msev-> </html>
<msev-> kko bi kle spremenu barvo teksta
<msev-> kle k je font-size
<msev-> sm probov color: rgb(256,256,256); pa je bil še kr črn tekst namest belga tko da ni delal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: In prva Ubuntu tablica je ... Aquaris M10  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43678#Comment_43678
<CrazyLemon> msev- color: white !important;
<msev-> thanks CrazyLemon
<msev-> bom preizkusu
<msev-> zj mi je dol vrgl server moram rebootat :D
<msev-> pol k bo "in production" bom dal iz wifija na ethernet da bo bol zanesljivo kot ta kitajski wifi adapter
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.3°C @10.04.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% zahodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:29:10, Kulminacija: 11:07:23, Sončni zahod: 17:45:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 16min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a si se že pelal z mangartske ceste
<msev-> a te je blo kj strah
<msev->  k je tok ozka cesta pa dost avtov pa motorjev
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne spomnim se če je bilo strah..ampak zgoraj ni tako veliko avtov
<CrazyLemon> ker je potrebno plačat X evrov da prideš čist gor
<msev-> 5 se mi zdi
<msev-> pismo kaj če se bom srečal s kšnim gor avtom
<CrazyLemon> nism se pa peljal čisto ob robu ne..ker je popolnoma nezaščitena
<msev-> pa da se nau za odmaknit :D
<msev-> js bom seveda z avtom Å¡u
<msev-> pa peš gor pol :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ja ne hitet ane
<msev-> sj ne bom :D
<msev-> ne dela CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> msev- pokaži kako si ti to napisal na paste.sh
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa a se da do tega dostopat prek neta da preverim sam kako pa kaj :)
<msev-> https://paste.sh/3DTgzLEZ#ff40ocA0bYiYmgE_dgn3x_Ka
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ne zaenkrat se Å¡e ne da :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/televizija/zoom/top/prava-cena-banan-nemska-dokumentarna-oddaja-2013/389950
<Seniorita> Televizija Slovenija :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Prava cena banan (The real price of bananas/Der preis der bananen) je nemška dokumentarna oddaja o posledicah, ki jih tako za delavce na plantažah in okolje prinašajo pesticidi, s katerimi pršijo ...«
<CrazyLemon> tole zveni zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne razumem kaj ta [class="200x160px"] počne tam
<msev-> ta class je povezan s črkami pod gaugi
<msev-> če pajstnem uno zgoraj k sm prvo prlepu
<msev-> se povečajo črke pod gaugi
<msev-> tist font-size pa to
<CrazyLemon> ampak ta class se ne definira tako v css styleu
<CrazyLemon> msev- poskusi brez tega classa pa povej če se prav tako povečajo črke
<msev-> ok
<pitastrudl> msev- dej si že bounerja naredi al neki
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> no boners pls
<msev-> a si en c pozabu pitastrudl
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lolz
<msev-> jp isto se poveča
<msev-> fail pol iz unga classa :D
<msev-> pol se očitno ne da
<msev-> :D
<msev-> Juha Autioniemi je failov
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pitastrudl, toj vse zato k je ta windows komp tak čudn
<CrazyLemon> itak da se da..sam ne morem ugibat kako pa kaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> k sm nastavu da se loh sam zbudi z gumbam
<msev-> pa se kr sam neki zbuja pa spi pa take
<CrazyLemon> o msev- zdaj sm se neki spomnu..ti ki si farmacevt
<CrazyLemon> kakšno je tvoje mnenje o cetirizinijevem dikloridu :D
<pitastrudl> msev- mislm da je prej tvoja konfiguracija čudna kokr pa windows :D
<msev-> čak CrazyLemon moram SMPC prebrat :D
<pitastrudl> še vedno to ni razlog da si ne postaviš bouncerja
<pitastrudl> sej maš pi-ja ane
<pitastrudl> lol
<msev-> nimam
<pitastrudl> a ne
<pitastrudl> kaj pa
<pitastrudl> strežnik maš kakšen?
<CrazyLemon> msev- pitastrudl je dobu pi-ja
<pitastrudl> ja :D
<msev-> ne pitastrudl
<msev-> sam na enmu netbooku se mal igram s kšnimi server-style appi (kukr node-red)
<msev-> kaj te zanima CrazyLemon glede tega zdravila
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- a povzroča kakšno škodo ob dolgotrajnem jemanju :D
<msev-> ja če maš slabe ledvice pol ni dobr, sam ti maš vrjetn dobre
<CrazyLemon> nimam težav z ledvicami..vsaj predvidevam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> no pol je dobr :)
<msev-> ista scena z jetri
<CrazyLemon> jetra tudi mam!
<msev-> sam to maš tut dobre vrjetn ga tut ne žgeš preveč
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne vem če..včasih poleti spijem radler..tist z alkoholom :(
<msev-> pa utrujenost povzroča tko k dost telih anithistaminikov
<pitastrudl> grešnik!
<msev-> čak CrazyLemon moram prever če se presnavlja s CYP3A4 ker pol morš pazt glede alkiča sam mislm da se ne
<msev-> Pri jemanju terapevtskih odmerkov se niso pokazale klinično pomembne interakcije z
<msev-> alkoholom
<CrazyLemon> msev- sej to pijem samo 2x na leto po cca. 20 dni
<msev-> kul loh ga žgeš
<CrazyLemon> msev- sam prebral sem pač da piše da je potrebno po 10 dneh obiskati zdravnika
<msev-> loh tut vozš tko da nema blema
<CrazyLemon> kar je IMO neumnost..glede na to da alergije niso časovno omejene :D
<msev-> mogoče zato da prilagodi odmerek če ne prime dost
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<msev-> a maš kšne krče?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<msev-> dobr
<msev-> pol je vredu
<msev-> če boš noseč morš bit previdn :D hahah
<CrazyLemon> msev- a obstajajo kakšni 'bl zdravni' antihistaminiki?
<CrazyLemon> zdravi*
<msev-> ne, pač vsi so sintetični
<msev-> ni nekih naravnih
<CrazyLemon> meh
<msev-> "kukr se spomnm"
<msev-> sj teli antihistaminiki so fajn glede stranskih učinkov
<msev-> jih majo mal (pač sam zaspanost večinoma)
<msev-> tko k moja zdravila za ščitnico :D
<msev-> k pa so naravna k je notr isti hormon k ga telo proizvaja, sam da ga tuki sintetično nardijo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, teb se pluča zjebejo men pa dostkrat koža tko ob menjavi letnih časov
<msev-> se mi vname pa se moram pol mazat
<CrazyLemon> msev- pluča so v redu :D
<msev-> aja nos mislm
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..nos pa oči
<CrazyLemon> pa kiham ogromno :)
<msev-> tko ja :D
<msev-> mal slabo zle razmišlam hehe
<CrazyLemon> msev- stranski učinki..razumem :D
<msev-> fak kok na nizozemskem skoz piha
<CrazyLemon> msev- zato pa majo vetrnice :)
<msev-> ja
<msev-> tok se je vrtel un mlin da sm mislu da bo dol potrgal vse
<CrazyLemon> msev- no a mi boš odpru ta tvoj node red da ga prečekiram al kaj :)
<msev-> če ne znam CrazyLemon
<msev-> to je treba pol nastavlat router pa nevem kaj :D
<msev-> js to neznam
<CrazyLemon> msev- a si bil na nizozemskem?
<msev-> pismo zakaj nism kšnga računalništva študirov da bi se lahko kj nauču
<msev-> jp
<msev-> v amsterdamu sm bil
<msev-> dobr je blo
<msev-> Å¡e na enmu sejmu sm bil mal (Intertraffic)
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: Asus c201
<yang> ni ravno nek presezek
<msev-> Pač teli mlini na vetr v Zaanse Schance so bli najbolš
<msev-> pa Rijksmuseum je bil tut kr fajn, pa vožna po kanalih z ladijco
<msev-> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DSP-PLL-Digital-Wireless-Microphone-Stereo-Audio-FM-Receiver-Module-87-108MHz-/121761629330?hash=item1c598f0492:g:WJQAAOSwQPlV-ZDy
<Seniorita> DSP PLL Digital Wireless Microphone Stereo Audio FM Receiver Module 87 108MHz | eBay
<yang> msev-: a se zmer smrdi ven iz kanalov ?
<msev-> iz kanalov ne
<msev-> sam tm k so teli mlini je tak čudn vonj
<CrazyLemon> msev- počitnice ali kr tko mal :)
<msev-> k mešanica kave pa gnitja
<CrazyLemon> msev- pa zakaj moraš študirat računalništvo da se karkoli naučiš?
<msev-> CrazyLemon, mal kao "službene poti", mal pa izleta ja :D
<msev-> k pač delam v domači firmi trenutno in se ukvarjamo s prometnimi zadevami
<CrazyLemon> msev- a pol si dobu job al kako? :)
<msev-> smo Å¡li na sejem
<msev-> ja zj kao doma delam :D
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: ni videt
<CrazyLemon> ahh..kul :)
<msev-> pač ni farmacija sam teče mi delovna doba pa mal fotru pomagam
<CrazyLemon> msev- a to mate tiste interaktivne pametne prometne zadeve? :)
<msev-> nope :) prodajamo pištole pa mašine za barvat ceste
<CrazyLemon> ach so
<msev-> pa lansklet sva s fotrom razvila skupj en sprej za barvat manjše površine
<msev-> pač js sm poskrbel da ga niso nategnl v polnilnici
<msev-> je hotla una čist mal barve nafilat not 1/3 tok kot ma konkurenca
<msev-> to bi se pa zihr ful dobr prodajal če bi se tok hitrej porabl jao
<msev-> :D
<msev-> resellerji pol ful še nabijejo ceno gor (v nemčiji pa to)
<CrazyLemon> msev- makes sense..manjše površine manj barve !
<msev-> :S
<msev-> sm pa dobu gor ene par strank
<msev-> tko da kul, pa ene Å¡ablone sm najdu k bi ble uporabne skupj s tem
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<msev-> aja pa ta firma k prodaja pištole nas je povabla na Cirque d'Soleil
<msev-> ugan kok stane VIP karta, k je un švicar plačou :D
<CrazyLemon> 150
<msev-> close
<msev-> 190eur
<msev-> tko sami miljonarji so bli zravn ns
<msev-> vsi te direktorji k sodeluje z njimi
<msev-> no razn enga malezijca je bil bl tak k mi :D
<yang> Cirque de soleil karta je vredna 190
<yang> dober sov je
<msev-> odličen šov
<yang> msev-:
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvzQQxVKSkU
<Seniorita> dutch windmill de groenvelder - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Dutch have a special relationship with water. Their delta works, polders and dikes are famous in the whole world. A significant part of Holland is below ...«
<CrazyLemon> were there boobies in the show?
<yang> si bil not v kaksnem mlinu '
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne, to je v moulen rogue
<CrazyLemon> pol ni odličen šov!
<lynxlynxlynx> cirque = cirkus
<msev-> ne boobies ni blo
<msev-> nism mogu it če sm bil s tastarimi :D
<netkat> fly dragon fly
<msev-> https://nicolargo.github.io/glances/
<Seniorita> Glances - An Eye on your system
<Seniorita> »Glances is a cross-platform curses-based system monitoring tool written in Python.«
<msev-> yang, dobr dokumentarc
<yang> ja lepo zreziran
<yang> a ti nis bil not v mlinu ?
<msev-> bil sm not
<msev-> sam je vseen fajn pogledat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> js sm bil v takmu notr k so ga uporabljal za mletje barvil
<yang> fajn
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<yang> heh tej avstrijci dajejo cuker v kozarec pekocih feferonov
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> a je že
<upd> lol
<pitastrudl> hm, sm ugotovu da če zaganjam skripto kot root pa da mam notri "~" mi bo delal zadeve v home od root-a
<pitastrudl> ne pa userja
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> https://gist.github.com/pitastrudl/2a25c66cbe0a1344f943
<Seniorita> newsshsetup.sh · GitHub
<pitastrudl> nevem če je to vredu rešitev
<pitastrudl> mkdir /home/$SUDO_USER/.ssh;
<pitastrudl> npr
<pitastrudl> ce sem dal mkdir ~/.ssh , potem je naredil v /home/root
<idioterna> v /home/root ?
<idioterna> v /root je ponavad home od roota
<idioterna> also to je normalno da ce kot root pozenes da je ~ v /root
<idioterna> pa root je potem tudi lastnik teh direktorijev in datotek tko da
<idioterna> moras se chownat
<idioterna> bols da ne poganjas skript kot root
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl makes sense :)
<CrazyLemon> v skripti nikoli ne uporabljaš relativnih poti ampak absolutne
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 19.6°C @10.04.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% severovzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:29:10, Kulminacija: 11:07:23, Sončni zahod: 17:45:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 16min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hm..noice
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi bilo pametno it na kolo
<idioterna> js grem do kranja k mami
<pitastrudl> idioterna sej chownam, je v skripti
<pitastrudl> vsi permissioni se nastimajo kokr morjo
<pitastrudl> sam path je bil krneki
<idioterna> ja kul
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ~ je home trenutnga userja
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> samo ce se kot root zazene
<pitastrudl> je potem /root/home
<CrazyLemon> path je bil tapravi..ti si bil kr neki ker si dal ~ not :D
<pitastrudl> al kako si rekel
<idioterna> samo /root
<pitastrudl> aja no to
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> ampak trenutn user je pol root, ce se kot root zazene
<idioterna> valda
<pitastrudl> cli od windowsa je tak shit
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> zakaj
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je pa windows kriv ker ti ne veš kaj počneš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> sej to je v unixu tut tko :)
<pitastrudl> unrelated
<CrazyLemon> meh..oblaki
<msev-> pitastrudl, a nj se kle prjavm https://bnc4free.com/
<Seniorita> BNC4FREE – Free IRC Bouncers
<Seniorita> »BNC4FREE is a leading provider of Free IRC Bouncers. We Provide Reliable and Secure Free IRC Bouncers to virtually anyone and any network. Sign up today«
<msev-> CrazyLemon, fill: white; je blo
<msev-> makes sense
<msev-> :D
<msev-> works
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stekar89: RE: Uporabniški račun z omejitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43679#Comment_43679
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stekar89: RE: Uporabniški račun z omejitvami  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43680#Comment_43680
<matjaz> release grupe od danes naprej HDTV pakirajo v .mkv fajle
<matjaz> in PLex mi jih ne zazna -.-
<matjaz> https://torrentfreak.com/images/nfo-sdtvx2642k16.txt
<lynxlynxlynx> dobro pripravljeno
<lynxlynxlynx> pa mkv je floss :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- it doesnt actually
<CrazyLemon> matjaz plex ne zazna containerja? why in the world not
<CrazyLemon> ahaha "is it real mate?" :D
<matjaz> sej je bla moja napaka
<matjaz> permissions pa to
<matjaz> zdej dela
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksZNuwe2mjI
<Seniorita> Der Merkel-Obama-Song: 1.000 Mal belogen | extra 3 | NDR - YouTube
<Seniorita> »So viel Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen, wie uns Obama und Merkel vorgegaukelt haben, verdient einen Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Hit. Ein Fall für Dennis Kaupp und Mar...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2e2yHjc_mc
<Seniorita> Song: Erdowie, Erdowo, Erdogan | extra 3 | NDR - YouTube
<Seniorita> »English subtitles available. For turkish subtitles this way please: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=349VWBGICUQ. Danke für eure Likes und Kommentare, wir fre...«
<idioterna> evo ena na izi
<idioterna> 100km v 3:32:00
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: tle je sonck
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pri nas je tudi
<CrazyLemon> 46km 1:38
<CrazyLemon> kr ok..trije PRji
<idioterna> aja jsm su zlo pocas dons
<CrazyLemon> sej js tudi
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu nism mel dosti izbire...ker je pihalo
<pitastrudl> msev- vzameš si en pocen vps in je to to
<pitastrudl> si lahko daš še gor kaj drugega
<idioterna> a ce piha
<pitastrudl> lahki ti tudi dam na svojem strežniku en račun
<CrazyLemon> msev- elite bnc pa je
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/colnago-dc-6b.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej mu ne rabiš dat račun..samo mu dodaj uporabnika na znc
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sej to sm mislu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj jure zakaj.. črn trak dej gor..pls
<idioterna> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> ker je ta umazan če dobro vidim :D
<CrazyLemon> črn pa bo črn tudi ko je umazan!
<idioterna> seveda je umazan
<idioterna> kasn pa nej bo
<idioterna> cel bicikl je cist usran, dez je bil zdej 5 dni
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej o/
<idioterna> zdravo
<msev-> joj spet sm se full velikrat reconnectov pitastrudl ne bo zadovoln
<msev-> :D
<e1e> kako ste kej?
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<pitastrudl> npr msev- morm cakat da prides nazaj online da ti kej povem :D
<pitastrudl> razn ce ma Seniorita al pa jabuk  msg funkcijo
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl .sporoči nick $msg
<msev-> aja CrazyLemon zj bi pa lah surgeov z vami pol
<msev-> če mi un kluč še vedno lahko daš :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- 10€
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon dejansko obstaja :D nice
<msev-> CrazyLemon, y u increase ze prajs :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- dej mail
<CrazyLemon> e1e v redu..pa ti?
<msev-> a more bit un na katerga bom registrirov steam account al ni važn?
<CrazyLemon> msev- oziroma ne rabim mail
<msev-> tnx CrazyNiceLemon
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> np
<e1e> CrazyLemon tudi v redu
<CrazyLemon> film se mi gleda..ma kdo kakšno priporočilo?
<CrazyLemon> msev- a veš kako se redeema koda prek steama? :)
<msev-> sm že
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon the prestige?
<msev-> activate a product on steam sm dal
<msev-> zj se mi pa downloada
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the prestige
<jabuk> The Prestige |20 Oct 2006 130 min| Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi
<jabuk> Two stage magicians engage in competitive one-upmanship in an attempt to create the ultimate stage illusion.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.5/10 (805,811 glasov) | Tomato: 7.1/10 188 reviews (users: 4.0/5 547001 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl niga pls
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> ni slab film
<CrazyLemon> najbolš pol da grem kr casablanco gledat
<CrazyLemon> ne bom gledal tko starih filmov no
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> <.<
<pitastrudl> k so pa res treutno frišni filmi tako presenetljivo dobri
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> tok bolši!
<pitastrudl> reku si za predlog, ne letnico :p
<CrazyLemon> dej..pejt si brado božat or smth :D
<pitastrudl> a si jelly k mam brado
<CrazyLemon> .imdb airlift
<pitastrudl> :D
<jabuk> Airlift |22 Jan 2016 130 min| Action, Biography, Drama
<jabuk> When Iraq invades Kuwait in August, 1990, a callous Indian businessman becomes the spokesperson for more than 170,000 stranded countrymen.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.9/10 (25,411 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: 4.0/5 365 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4387040
<pitastrudl> dans je blo kr lepo vreme v piranu
<pitastrudl> sam fuckload turistov tut
<CrazyLemon> ful :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl obviously..pa tekačev tudi
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> tekačev ni blo niti kej tok
<pitastrudl> sam turistov
<pitastrudl> pa v izoli tut
<CrazyLemon> itak da jih je bilo
<CrazyLemon> če je bil maraton
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ene 4k jih je bilo prijavljenih
<pitastrudl> NOTBAD
<pitastrudl> ops capsđ
<pitastrudl> ndgih54uhz5
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the big short
<jabuk> The Big Short |23 Dec 2015 130 min| Biography, Comedy, Drama
<jabuk> Four denizens in the world of high-finance predict the credit and housing bubble collapse of the mid-2000s, and decide to take on the big banks for their greed and lack of foresight.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.8/10 (134,307 glasov) | Tomato: 7.8/10 257 reviews (users: 4.1/5 57272 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1596363
<CrazyLemon> tole bom gledal!
<msev-> a je pitastrudl hipster k ma brado pa rd gleda stare filme
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> sam mal depressed :)
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> very depressed ja
<pitastrudl> kek
<e1e> Should you wish to install Ubuntu MATE alongside your existing operating system, your partitions need to be shrunk. This results in sections of your hard disk being split between multiple operating systems. Če želite namestiti Ubuntu MATE zraven obstoječega operacijskega sistema, je treba skrčiti razdelke.
<e1e> Kak bi prevedli 2. stavek?
<pitastrudl> particije?
<pitastrudl> zakja razdelke
<pitastrudl> zakaj*
<pitastrudl> nisem slišal da bi kdo uporabljal razdelke namesto particije
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<zocky> itak tisti, ki ve, kaj je particija, to bere v angleščini :)
<zocky> meni so ti slovenski prevodi 90% nerazumljivi
<pitastrudl> Lahko rečeš da "Rezultat te operacije je razdelitev trdega diska med operacijskimi sistemi"
<pitastrudl> nevme, predlagam.
<pitastrudl> ja slovenski prevodi so lahko res posebej nerazumljivi
<pitastrudl> najbolš je ko ma kdo android v slo
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> cant be more confusing
<e1e> tak piše v Pojmovniku, nism si js zmisla ;)
<pitastrudl> a tako
<zocky> jaz sem pred ful leti prevajal office za microsoft, po njihovih navodilih
<zocky> pa potem Å¡e sam nisem razumel, kaj sem napisal
<pitastrudl> haha
<e1e> hehe
<zocky> najboljše je blo, da smo prevedli imena vseh "fieldov" od worda, tak da je blo {{ŠTEVILOSTRANI}} namesto {{NUMPAGES}} al nekaj podobnega
<zocky> pa sem vprašal, če bomo prevedli še VBA, da bo "če potem drugače" namesto "if then else"
<e1e> ja vem, včasih so res čudni prevodi, sam js na angleški office vseen nism navajena, na OS pa še kr gre
<e1e> kako se pa physical disks / mechanical hard drive prevede?
<CrazyLemon> kr trdi diski dej
<e1e> za oboje?
<CrazyLemon> oba pojma pomenita eno in isto (recimo)
<e1e> These mount points can also be set across different
<e1e> 112
<e1e> physical disks, for instance, if you'd like the OS
<e1e> 113
<e1e> on an SSD,
<e1e> 114
<e1e> but your personal files
<e1e> 115
<e1e> on a mechanical hard drive.
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 13.km  S od ZGORNJEGA JEZERSKEGA @10/04/2016 21:33:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.5+N,+14.44+E
<yang> https://github.com/TRUMPCOIN/TRUMP
<Seniorita> GitHub - TRUMPCOIN/TRUMP: TrumpCoin is a altcoin using the X11 hashing function.
<Seniorita> »TRUMP - TrumpCoin is a altcoin using the X11 hashing function.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Pošiljanje maila iz ukazne vrstice  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43681#Comment_43681
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwQkBfBs958
<Seniorita> Hillary Clinton Addresses Her Losing Streak Cold Open - SNL - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hillary Clinton (Kate McKinnon) puts her recent string of losses behind her and turns her attention to New York. Subscribe to the SNL channel for more clips:...«
<CrazyLemon> e1e torej fizični diski ali mehanični trdi disk.. mehanični so ti navadni
<CrazyLemon> fizični diski so mehanični pa ssd (ki ne spada pod 'mehanične')
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny the big short
<CrazyLemon> cool movie
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/foto-goli-trump-z-majhnim-penisom-vendarle-na-ogled/390306
<Seniorita> Foto: Goli Trump z majhnim penisom vendarle na ogled :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Razvpito sliko ameriške umetnice Illme Gore, ki prikazuje golega vodilnega republikanskega kandidata za predsednika ZDA Donalda Trumpa, so vendarle predstavili javnosti.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<e1e> CrazyLemon a je v redu tak? Te priklopne točke lahko nastavite tudi preko različnih | diskov, na primer, če želite imeti OS | na SSD, | a osebne datoteke | na trdem disku.
<lynxlynxlynx> ssd tudi ni upogljiv
<lynxlynxlynx> pa preko->na
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo dilemo bi pa rešil z "na navadni trdi disk"
<e1e> lynxlynxlynx Kako bi potem cel stavek bil po delih?
<CrazyLemon> e1e mogoče pa sploh ne omenjaš različnih diskov samo omeniš da lahko dajo na primer na ssd os osebne datoteke pa na navadni trdi disk
<CrazyLemon> pač spustiš tisti del
<lynxlynxlynx>  Te priklopne točke lahko nastavite tudi na različne | diske. Na primer, če želite imeti operacijski sistem | na SSD, | a osebne datoteke | na navadnem trdem disku.
<lynxlynxlynx> navadnem/klasičnem, sem neodločen
<e1e> hvala lynxlynxlynx bo navaden kar v redu
<matjaz> osebne datoteke pa na navadnem trdem disku
<matjaz> imho
<msev-> evo insurgency prenešen
<msev-> a pol se prek mumbla pogovarjate?
<CrazyLemon> msev- yup
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> matjaz tako sem tudi dala, se mi je boljše zdelo.
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-03
<zdobbie> this channel IRL https://gfycat.com/UnsungCleverElver
<idioterna> i'm on a bike behind the fence
<zdobersek> http://siol.net/novice/svet/najbolj-optimisticni-napovedujejo-konec-is-ze-v-nekaj-tednih-394488
<jabuk> "Najbolj optimistični napovedujejo konec IS že v nekaj tednih" - siol.net
<zdobersek> Četrtek, 19. 11. 2015: "IS v Siriji se krha, slej ko prej bo padla. Ko bodo zahodne države udarile po IS, jo bodo čisto uničile," skrajnežem, ki so prevzeli odgovornost za napade v Parizu, napoveduje Bogomil Ferfila.
<zdobersek> http://siol.net/novice/svet/ferfila-do-poletja-bo-islamske-drzave-konec-438617
<jabuk> Ferfila: Do poletja bo Islamske države konec - siol.net
<jabuk> Pogled politologa Bogomila Ferfile s prve varnostne linije okrog Mosula, ki jo držijo kurdske pešmerge.
<zdobersek> Ponedeljek, 3. 4. 2017
<zdobersek> waiting ...
<idioterna> kar čakaj policaj, bom koj nazaj, uu
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: I agree
<CrazyLemon> of course you do!
<speed-> HAIL
<idioterna> ti si hail, se dz ni zacel
<speed-> HEIL
<speed-> such a nazi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> to smo se glih pogovarjali
<speed-> ce ti je ime Ignac pa delas v .at/.de
<speed-> kak te klicejo? :D
<zdobersek> Iggy
<speed-> torej naci odpade
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> ignazz
<speed-> ja samo naci je po nase
<speed-> pa mi bi ga se vedno klicali naci :D
<CrazyLemon> kako pa kličeš Naceta? :D
<metalcamp_> s telefonom :>
<speed-> se vedno naci
<speed-> :)
<speed-> bolj näci
<speed-> :)
<speed-> tam aeaea
<speed-> samo to vi ne razmite!
<idioterna> hehe
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako restartat Ubuntu preko crontab-a?
<kubanc> 45 10 * * * sleep 5 && export DISPLAY=:0 && bash /home/tnm-tv3/RestartVM.sh && sudo shutdown -r now ne deluje
<speed-> reboot ?
<speed-> sudo verjetno prosi password ne?
<speed-> in potem se eno pitanje zakaj bi server rebootal na crontab?
<msev-> a kdo od vs uporablja Tasker?
<idioterna> zakaj pa sudo v cron?
<kubanc> ni server, ampak so klienti
<kubanc> ma tud če ne dam sudo ne dela
<idioterna> ja v rootov cron dej reboot
<idioterna> pa bo vse slo
<kubanc> kliente se morajo 1x na dan resetirat
<pitastrudl> msev- ja
<speed-> tako
<speed-> kak pravi idioterna
<msev-> pitastrudl kko nastavm da ko shakeam fon da mi trigga en tasker plugin=
 * pitastrudl waits for the tsunami of How to by msev
<speed-> dodaj reboot v rootov crontab
<msev-> ?
<idioterna> kubanc: kaj je "kliente"
<msev-> pitastrudl prehitel sm te :D
<pitastrudl> msev- mislim da mi hočeš povedat kaj hočeš samo z napačnimi besedami :D
<pitastrudl> that doesnt make sense
<pitastrudl> kaj hočeš naredit
<speed-> jaz vseeno mislim da rebootanje serverja
<speed-> ni kul!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pomisli na uptime!
<pitastrudl> kaj ti bo reboot če imaš kladivo
<kubanc> speed-, nism vedel da imaš možnost dveh cronov. Root ter brez root dovoljenja
<speed-> vsak user ma svoj cron
<msev-> pitastrudl mam mqtt tasker plugin k publisha mqtt message...zj bi pa rd ta publish mqtt messagea sprožil s tem da bi tresel telefon
<pitastrudl> prvič slišim za mqtt plugin
<pitastrudl> če ma poglej če ima tasker plugin
<pitastrudl> drugače si poglej android intente in kako sprožiš
<pitastrudl> mogoče ima app kak intent z katerim lahko sporžiš
<pitastrudl> tut nisem uporabljal tresenja telefona ker se mi zdi malo neuporaben gimmick :D
<pitastrudl> pol ti bo pošiljal vsakič ko se telefon zatrese
<pitastrudl> ko sem to testiral par let nazaj ni blo neki zanesljivo :D mogoče je kej bolš zdej
<kubanc> speed-, sam če dam jst ukaz shutdown -r now v .sh skripto in dam permission chmod a+x bi zadeva morala delovati na bazi uporabnika?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> pomoje da ne
<speed-> nevem probaj
<kubanc> ja ne dela  :D
<speed-> mogoce pa je delalo ^^
<speed-> :D
<msev-> pitastrudl sj je tasker plugin sj sm napisal
<pitastrudl> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.dc297.mqttclpro&hl=en
<msev-> pač prov plugin za tasker je že z mqtt funkcionalnostjo
<jabuk> MQTT Client (Tasker Plugin) - Android Apps on Google Play
<pitastrudl> ti piše v opisu
<jabuk> With This app you can monitor your MQTT network and perform actions with tasker.
<pitastrudl> To publish messages from tasker simply create a action in tasker. The configuration is pretty simple. You may use tasker variables in topic and message.
<speed-> pitastrudl ja pa to te glih sprasuje :D
<msev-> a sam ta action
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pač rabiš prvo profil
<msev-> nč druzga, k vidm da ma tri zadeve tasker notr
<pitastrudl> v katerem je kontekst
<pitastrudl> za katerga se bo action sprozil
<msev-> profiles tasks pa scenes vidm, pol grem v profiles ok :D
<pitastrudl> če hočeš se res vpeljat v tasker, beri to : http://www.pocketables.com/2013/06/beginners-guide-to-tasker-part-0-tips-and-tricks-for-learning-tasker.html
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> warning: lots of text
<msev-> a kot context izberem event ane
<pitastrudl> odvisno kaj hoces
<msev-> sm že zrihtal sam piše da morm kalibrirat acc
<pitastrudl> kul :D
<msev-> evo ratal mi je, ful je đabe
<pitastrudl> čestitke msev-
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> k sm vidu tok teksta v tasker appu me je ratal strah
<msev-> in pol sm šu tuki vprašat
<msev-> sam te ui dobr vodi čez tko da ni panike
<kubanc> speed-, razčlenil sem, v crontab sem vpisal:20 11 * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && bash /home/tnm-tv3/RestartVM.sh. V sudo crontab pa:20 11 * * * sleep 5 && sudo shutdown -r now
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<kubanc> speed-, najprej se pokaže opozorilno okno, ki traja 5 sekund, nato se po 5 sekundah delay-a (sleep 5) sproži še ukaz za restart sistema
<pitastrudl> msev- kako pol bereš vse tiste knjige za kemijo če majo tok teksta?
<msev-> težko
<speed-> ce dela v redu
<speed-> ampak se vedno se ne strinjam
<speed-> z rebootanjem :D
<pitastrudl> msev- boš še kaj čaral z taskerjem?
<pitastrudl> se da kr velik drgač
<pitastrudl> če si delal z json-om maš tut json plugine pa to
<pitastrudl> če boš kako vreme scrapal pa to
<pitastrudl> e.g. da ti pove vreme vsak dan on sedmih zjutri
<pitastrudl> al pa ti zaželi lahko noč preden greš spat
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> o najs pitastrudl
<msev-> a maš narejene že vse te zadeve maybe :D
<speed-> lol :D
<speed-> evo
<speed-> za dobro jutro bi samo nucal, lahko noc ni treba :D
<msev-> mislm če maš kšn zadeve dobre pliz share
<msev-> js mam za dobro jutro mycrofta
<msev-> mi vse informacije pove
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kot "pametno budilko"
<msev-> ja drgač pa tasker je zakon
<msev-> je tut un macrodroid k je nekoliko mogoče bl u izi UI, sam je tasker pomoje še vedno kralj
<pitastrudl> msev- ne
<pitastrudl> mam ene druge
<pitastrudl> mam ne task, ki ga ne uporabljam, da vsakič ko je sprožen, da predvaja en random soundfile iz portal 2
<pitastrudl> od tistih turretov
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> morm poslušat kko strelajo te turreti :D
<msev-> kakšne pa maš pitastrudl :D
<pitastrudl> velik
<msev-> če se ti da prosm najbolj zanimive opiš :D
<msev-> a maš kšno owntracks style foro tut?
<pitastrudl> sem hotu naredit da mi prižge PC ko se zbudim, al pa ko pridem domov
<pitastrudl> sam itak mam skos prizganega
<pitastrudl> tko da bv
<pitastrudl> pošlem sms vremena vsako jutro enmu kolegu, ker pač že mam nemomejene smse
<msev-> ja tale wake on lan nevem če je tok kul
<pitastrudl> zakaj?
<msev-> ja nevem men se je skoz prižigal računalnik
<pitastrudl> then you're doing it wrong
<pitastrudl> :p
<msev-> k sm ga dal v spanje pa se je kr iz spanja zbudu
<msev-> sam to je blo pomoje v windozeu
<pitastrudl> ja je
<pitastrudl> nekaj ti ga je zbujalo
<pitastrudl> ni bil kriv wake on lan
<pitastrudl> kak program al pa windows setting
<pitastrudl> meni je tut to sralo, sem formatiral pa je blo reseno
<msev-> ^real-man's solution :D
<CrazyLemon> msev style solution
<msev-> pitastrudl, kko pa vreme dobiš?
<msev-> js bi si ga dal v notification sam seb
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon, ko bi vedel kaj vse sm delal da bi tisto spravil skup
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> never again
<pitastrudl> last resort je biu format
<pitastrudl> kar je nato delalo
<pitastrudl> winblows
<pitastrudl> https://pastebin.com/H8qJLMu7
<jabuk> PC wakes up from sleep instantly - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/104167-early-amd-ryzen-5-1400-review-comparison-leaks/
<jabuk> Early AMD Ryzen 5 1400 review and comparison leaks - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> YouTuber shows us that the latest AMD chip trades blows with Intel's Core i5 7400.
<msev-> tale shake mi ne dela drgač
<msev-> sm za test povezal shake z vibracijo pa ne dela
<msev-> aja ne zj pa dela
<CrazyLemon> make up your mind!
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> ej avstrijke nimajo smisla za humor
<speed-> sem zadnjic nabiralnik zahaklal pa mam tak krasto na roki
<speed-> ko da bi me kera poskrabala
<speed-> pa me pita sodelavka ka je to
<speed-> pa ji pravim "yea she was very wild"
<speed-> "... and she resisted"
<speed-> pa jim sploh ni bilo smesno :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @03.04.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% severovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:01, Kulminacija: 13:06:12, Sončni zahod: 19:33:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 54min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> speed- cudno da rape joke ji ni bil smesn! weird female!
<speed-> :))
<idioterna> "me zanima kolko mas zdaj krajsega hihihihi"
<speed-> ne ne problem je to da nevejo ko govorimo resnico pa ko ne
<speed-> ker pac smo delali pizdarije, na kere oni nebi niti pomislili :D
<speed-> zdaj pa nas pac vse resno jemlejo hehe
<msev-> a ker ste njihovi Å¡efi :D
<Limona_> rofl
<Limona_> to nas vidjo ko barbare :D
<speed-> Limona_ to ze brez nasega gobcanja mislijo
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> vejo*
<speed-> sori!
<msev-> speed-, ti nam uničuješ ugled!!
<zdobersek> gdo gobca?
<msev-> :P
<speed-> bhaha
<idioterna> vse kar nasi smucarji skakalci dosezejo potem speed unici z enim vicem
<speed-> lol
<slax0r> jodlari so mi kazen poslali \o/
<speed-> hitrost?
<yang> idioterna: si videl mikrofon
<idioterna> kasn mikrofon
<yang> v query sem ti napissal
<idioterna> aja pa
<idioterna> ne morm cajta zgubljat z ircom no
<speed-> haha
<yang> ja sej trolanja se ne bos znebil do konc zivljenja
<yang> pa ce si na ircu al pa ne
<idioterna> mozno ja
<idioterna> ne upam si na operacijo, k je prevec tvegana
<idioterna> trolektomija
<yang> ja, baje ti ga odrezejo
<idioterna> to suni neb hotla
<yang> sej mas zdej alternative
<CrazyLemon> pls..tell us more
<zdobersek> here
<CrazyLemon> .yt cold war kids restless
<jabuk> Cold War Kids - Restless https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd8-wjXIoVo
<matjaz> .yt running your mouth
<jabuk> Biggie Smalls - Running Your Mouth https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chvfp0p9bNI
<zdobbie> .yt flume weekend
<jabuk> Flume - Weekend feat. Moses Sumney https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT9BrbtKdTM
<yang> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-39431419
<jabuk> Elephants in dramatic muddy escape - BBC News
<jabuk> Eleven Asian elephants manage to drag themselves clear of a muddy hole in Cambodia.
<yang> https://twitter.com/leyrer/status/847816162557689857/photo/1
<jabuk> Martin Leyrer on Twitter: "Repeat after me: RAID is no Backup! https://t.co/81GsovPpgs"
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxc1ufJxPGM
<jabuk> Era Istrefi - Bonbon (English Version Cover Art) - YouTube
<jabuk> Era Istrefi - Bonbon (English Version) Available Now! http://smarturl.it/BonbonEP "Listen to more songs like this with our "Dance All Day Playlist"" Spotify ...
<dz0ny> .yt islands zola blood
<jabuk> Zola Blood - Islands https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cixurVUyCS0
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6633/namestitev-sodobnih-programov#latest
<jabuk3> namestitev sodobnih programov - Ubuntu.si Forum
<jabuk3> Dialog is needed to run script install with sudo apt-get install dialog#!/bin/bash
<CrazyLemon> the fudge is this
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3186443/computers/amd-preps-for-ryzen-5s-launch-with-a-helpful-am4-motherboard-update.html?sf67652501=1
<jabuk3> AMD preps for Ryzen 5's launch with a helpful AM4 motherboard update | PCWorld
<jabuk3> AMD's preparing a big April BIOS update for AMD motherboards ahead of Ryzen 5's launch.
<CrazyLemon> tis happening
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/h8otgrbficpy.jpg
<matjaz> heštegimgoingtohellforthis
<matjaz> https://i.reddituploads.com/21738d5f63c54014ac7a0c32812bb4d1?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=8b1bc90b0e70f2cf4ed9029257f237b0
<pitastrudl> kek
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ8IyOH9ifc :D
<jabuk3> EMINA JAHOVIC - DA MOGU ( OFFICIAL VIDEO ) - YouTube
<jabuk3> Tekst: Emina Jahovic Muzika: Emina Jahovic i Bojan Dugic Konacno je tu!!! Spot za novi singl Emine Jahovic - "Da mogu". Sniman na vise lokacija u Beogradu,sp...
<msev-> mal balkana haha
<upd> a kdo hod na rudnik e.leclerc
<msev-> js kdaj pa kdaj sam letos še nč :D
<idioterna> upd: ja
<idioterna> js babico ke pelem
<idioterna> k je bliz doma
<upd> idioterna, a prodajajo cigarete na blagajnah
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ce ja, pol zihr ne na vseh
<idioterna> mogoce majo trafiko
<upd> ja, ker imam e.leclerc bone pa ne vem če pol trafika tud zravn spada
<idioterna> k se ne spomnim da bi vidu une gauge za cigarete
<idioterna> ja nehi kadit
<idioterna> best option
<upd> not an option
<idioterna> zakuga
<upd> pomojem da zasvojenost, užitek
<idioterna> aja eh, boljso drogo najd
<idioterna> sej si s hribov
<upd> kot ?
<idioterna> 5-htp
<upd> mja
<andrej> hmmm ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-Hydroxytryptophan .... ne zgleda pre dobro :)
<idioterna> zqk
<idioterna> zakaj
<idioterna> dozirat mors prav, pa mas sam serotoninski pa dopaminski high
<andrej> Heh
<andrej> Kako se rece "side effects" po slovensko? :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-04
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> koothrapali je kafe masin unicil
<metalcamp_> o/
<CrazyLemon> o7
<speed-> a ga je?
<slax0r> ma majmun je sel vsipat zmleto kavo v masin v katerega grejo zrna...
<slax0r> jaz pa naj zaj asfalt lizem
<slax0r> picka mu indijska
<CrazyLemon> so racist
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> I HAVEN'T HAD MY COFFEE
<slax0r> SUE ME
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> I had two!
<slax0r> fuck off :D
<speed-> going for 3 very soon
<slax0r> fuck off even more
<speed-> unfuck you :(
<slax0r> :*
<speed-> lahko prides k nam na kavo tudi
<speed-> dobis strong :D
<msev-> andrej lol "stranski učinki"
<zdobbie> fuck all yall, for every reason
<zdobbie> especially the bots
<zdobbie> jabuk3: get fekt
<CrazyLemon> so rude
<msev-> :'(
<slax0r> I join zdobbie in those thoughts
<zdobbie> I also need coffee, even if I already had coffee this morning
<zdobbie> speed-: graz?
<zdobbie> !map spoon & forks & knives & exec
<speed-> yes
<speed-> graz
<idioterna> i don't do kafe, but i condone your passion for drugs
<zdobbie> easy for anyone to condone legal drugs
<msev-> <zdobbie> easy for anyone to condom legal drugs
<idioterna> sej 5-htp je legal
<zdobbie> msev-: ti si na KIju, ne?
<zdobbie> kko si tja prisu? majo kak program za osnovnosolce?
<CrazyLemon> bring your son/daughter to work day..and he just stayed there for ever and ever!
<idioterna> pred vrati so ga nasli v kosari v dekco zavitega
<msev-> zhaha
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17760092_1826404607682424_1872032628110913970_n.png?oh=398e5d1ac2d3b76faae965f3c28c7279&oe=5992C240
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zihr se je to zgodilo po večeru balkan muzke
<zdobbie> *type of porn you watch*
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne vem podrobnosti
<zdobbie> alas, ISPs will know you're watching porn
<idioterna> zdobbie: prometne podatke ze majo
<zdobbie> and they'll sell it well
<speed-> haha
<speed-> kak ste nesramni
<speed-> ka se z msev-a norcujete
<slax0r> prasci
<slax0r> svinje
<slax0r> lopovi
<idioterna> domobranci!
<idioterna> tega niste vidl ane
<idioterna> http://siol.net/posel-danes/novice/orbanovi-mediji-v-lastnistvo-nova24tv-438752
<jabuk3> Orbanovi mediji v lastništvo Nova24TV - siol.net
<jabuk3> Novi največji lastniki družbe Novatv24.si so tri madžarska medijska podjetja, ki so del vplivnega kroga madžarskega predsednika vlade Viktorja Orbana in njeg...
<CrazyLemon> 4. april!
<msev-> To Premuerje republika!!!
<Limona> rekerino
<msev-> lol idioterna a pol sta Janša pa Orban ful kolega :D
<idioterna> podobn k musolini pa hitler ja
<idioterna> sam drugacn hair style
<msev-> jp haha
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/plainh/ea02b816
<yang> Če bi kdo rad za Drakulo delal
<Limona_> na fak sea
<zdobersek> wha
<speed-> :D
<speed-> FAAK
<speed-> samo to pa je resno v vuko jebini :)
<Limona_> ki te to dobil
<yang> speed-: ni, to je poleg Beljaka
<speed-> ^^ da
<speed-> :)
<speed-> z moje perspektive totalna vuko jebina
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/pKEwI
<yang> To sem jaz fotkal
<jabuk3> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk3> Album .
<zdobersek> cestitke
<yang> Je v redu destinacija za poletni dopusst
<matjaz> Velden je kul
<matjaz> isto blizu
<yang> Tam je bolj elitno
<yang> Casino...
<speed-> mam sodelavca z villacha
<speed-> albanec :)
<speed-> kolne po srbsko ko original :))
<yang> pol ni taprav albanec
<yang> k tej ne govorijo srbsko
<speed-> saj ne govori
<speed-> samo preklinjat zna
<yang> to znam tud jaz
<speed-> ampak prav original
<speed-> :)
<speed-> z kosova je drugace
<speed-> albanec pac :p
<msev-> matjaz Velden ja :D
<yang> kauboj jedan
<sasa84> juhuuu :D
<zdobersek> woooOOOoooOOOooOOOoo
<sasa84> zdobersek: !!!
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> a s na rakeku spet
<slax0r> o sasa84
<sasa84> idioterna: jp, malo sem doma :P
<sasa84> hejhou slax0r :D
<yang> Zgleda, da bo neka nevihta v LJ
<yang> .radar
<jabuk3> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk3> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk3> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 19.7°C @04.04.2017 12:20 UTC.
<jabuk3> Vlažnost: 38% vzhodnik 5.09 m/s (18.3 km/h)
<jabuk3> Sončni vzhod: 06:38:12, Kulminacija: 13:06:49, Sončni zahod: 19:35:25
<jabuk3> Dan je dolg: 12ur 57min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> tu je prej malo pikalo
<slax0r> na tej strani pa nic
<slax0r> malo se je pooblacilo
<sasa84> pri nas se je tudi malo pooblačilo
<slax0r> idioterna: rabite kakega dragega developerja? :P
<zdobersek> as in 'mar nam je zate'?
<speed-> Versandmitteilung: Ihre Bestellung vom 30.03.2017 ist unterwegs!
<speed-> juhej!
<speed-> do petka to valda pride :)
<slax0r> zdobersek: as in, GIEF ALL TEH MONEYZ
<slax0r> speed-: ka si pa naroco?
<zdobersek> ksne ovne
<slax0r> a one za vrata podirat?
<speed-> slax0r nic
<speed-> to za rame
<speed-> ka san nazaj poslal
<slax0r> brezveze :)
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/2qumif37mipy.jpg
<matjaz> ya'll are the same!
<matjaz> y'all*
<speed-> haha dobra :D
<yang> http://svetkapitala.delo.si/aktualno/konec-stecaja-druzbe-t-2-1732
<jabuk3> Konec stečaja družbe T-2
<jabuk3> Ustavno sodišče je ugodilo predlogu družbe Garnol in zaradi več kršitev ustave ponovno razveljavilo sklep Višjega sodišča v Ljubljani iz marca 2016 o začetku stečajnega postopka družbe T-2
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk3> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk3> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> jou
<dz0ny> evo kodi on gobangdoo wp
<idioterna> sasa84: zivjo
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/04/in-memoriam-reddits-72-hour-live-graffiti-wall-as-a-social-experiment/
<jabuk3> Did Reddit’s April Fool’s gag solve the issue of online hate speech? | Ars Technica
<idioterna> zdej morm pa jit
<jabuk3> Nations battled, voids came and went, and one million pixels said a lot about humanity.
<sasa84> žiw idioterna
<idioterna> ful lustn dez je
<idioterna> prov refreshing vreme
<idioterna> z roditeljskega sestanka sm su domov
<idioterna> cist sm moker
<idioterna> zdej morm pa se na petrol
<sasa84> aaa, pol je blo luštno :)
<sasa84> sej otroc so že kar zrasl a ne ;)
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> k gobe so
<sasa84> idioterna: a ti še delaš pri z?
<matjaz> dz0ny, in? kul?
<CrazyLemon> gobang what
<idioterna> sasa84: ne, ze skor dve leti ne vec
<idioterna> sasa84: zdej sm v penziji
<sasa84> verjetno pa kaj doma ustvarjaš
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> vecino casa porabim za dementno prababico
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: zakajna ubuntu.si strani ni linkov do 16.10 ?
<idioterna> k noce da bi jo tujci rihtal, pa noce v dom
<sasa84> uf
<idioterna> drugac pa vcasih kej nardim za koga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker so linki do 16.04
<idioterna> nasparan mam zadost da mi na sreco ni treba bit vec v sluzbi
<CrazyLemon> če je dementna prababica..a ni ji pol vseeno a je tujec ali sorodnik?
<sasa84> moj kolega pri 46 ima tud Å¡e babico... sama se Å¡e vse rihta
<upd> moja je tud dementna vsak dan vpraša kater dan je
<CrazyLemon> upd pa ji vedno odgovoriš nedelja?
<upd> ne, ker pol vpraša kerga smo da ve kdaj župnik pride
<upd> tud ve da v ned. dobi kakšne obiske, spet drugič me vpraša kdo sem, čudna zadeva uglavnem
<idioterna> sasa84: ja moja ne bo tolk dolg zivela se mi zdi
<idioterna> k je zdej 90 pa ma ze kr tezave z mozgani
<dz0ny> matjaz: kul :)
<dz0ny> Å¡e spotify connect dela
<jabuk3> M 1.2 > 9.km JV od DOMŽAL @04/04/2017 20:38:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+14.69+E
<matjaz> dz0ny, najs!
<matjaz> spotify connect je v kodiju?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam mors met premium account
<matjaz> to mam
<matjaz> interesting
<yang> Ali ima kdo Netflix ?
<yang> Ali je kaksen brezplacni Netflix dostop tudi ?
<CrazyLemon> imaš 30 day trial varianto
<yang> Pa kaksen program je v glavnem na Netflixu , gledal sem po WP pa mi zgleda kot da je v glavnem za Ameriske serije pa filme bolj, nekih novic pa dokumentarcev ravno ni ...
<yang> Pa se to vecinoma samo ameriska produkcija
<idioterna> js mam se kr thepiratebay.se
<yang> Kaj pa Discovery kanali se to da gledati preko neta ?
<yang> nasel sem neke plugine za KODI samo nic od tega ne deluje
<idioterna> waste of time
<CrazyLemon> novice? ti ne rabiš netflixa ti rabiš naročnino na rtv slo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<upd> zakaj pa ne t2
<idioterna> js novice dobim na ircu
<matjaz> idioterna, to pa ni kul
<matjaz> 24kur pa SN povsod
<idioterna> matjaz: ne sej ne na tem kanalu
<idioterna> nek k so cist legit
<upd> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/live-blog/2017-03-30/second-french-election-campaign-debate
<jabuk3> Second French Election Campaign Debate - Bloomberg Business
<jabuk3> French Election 2017: Live Coverage the Second Presidential Debate
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-05
<speed-> morgen
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jo
<metalcamp_> sup
<speed-> pa nic nekaj se zagnjam v delo :D
<metalcamp_> noice!
<metalcamp_> speed-: delaš slučajno v okolici hilmgasse?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> liebenauer
<speed-> ce se temu tak pravi :p
<speed-> liebenau
<speed-> eh hilmgasse je cist na drugi strani
<speed-> netconomy je tam
<metalcamp_> aja, sem mislil, da si tam
<speed-> ne
<speed-> mogoce pa bom
<speed-> 'vabilo' mam :D
<metalcamp_> front end?
<metalcamp_> drugače zgledajo kul
<metalcamp_> sicer o sapu nisem slišal veliko pozitivnih stvari, but if it brings food on the table...
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> yang: tnx...why though? in tldr?
<slax0r> metalcamp_: potem sem jaz blizje hilmgasse :P
<speed-> eh ce menjam nebom vec front end delal
<speed-> jebes to
<speed-> :D
<speed-> to naj designeri delajo pizdo mater
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> ja ce pa je tak
<speed-> ka te meni v koncni fazi dol visi, glavno da dela to kar more delat :D
<speed-> samo te so spet tecni
<speed-> da 'neprofesionalno' zgleda :)
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/104251-early-review-amd-ryzen-5-1600-6c12t-published/
<jabuk3> Early review of the AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (6C/12T) published - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk3> By a Spanish language site which hasn't signed any NDA with AMD.
<zdobbie> oy fucking vey http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/vodopivec-stular-in-stih-ustanavljajo-liberalno-stranko-438881
<speed-> jaz se za enega nisem cul :D
<zdobbie> ma to se gre za slovensko politiko, ne prekmürsko
<speed-> heh
<speed-> no pa kaj so ti modeli
<speed-> tak recimo ker se mi neda brat
<zdobbie> ta Stih ni ravno 'socialno liberalen'
<zdobbie> par dni nazaj pa je hvalisu fasisticnega pevca
<zdobbie> case in point: "Kdor v 2017 dokazuje svojo "naprednost" z megalomansko džamijo sredi ne-islamske dežele - temu pa res ni pomoči. Islam is no rocket science."
<metalcamp_> vodopivec who
<metalcamp_> stand up komedijant?
<msev-> https://github.com/szpajder/RTLSDR-Airband
<jabuk3> GitHub - szpajder/RTLSDR-Airband: RTLSDR AM demodulator, support multiple channels per dongle, intended for x86 and Raspberry Pi
<msev-> oops
<jabuk3> RTLSDR-Airband - RTLSDR AM demodulator, support multiple channels per dongle, intended for x86 and Raspberry Pi
<msev-> https://www.liveatc.net/flisten.php?icao=ljlj&mount=ljlj_app
<jabuk3> Listening to: LJLJ Approach | Ljubljana, Slovenia | LiveATC.net
<msev-> tole sm hotu shareat
<idioterna> a so kej pametnga povedal
<msev-> nope :D
<msev-> sam je zanimiv da se da tako zadevo poslušat :D
<slax0r> v cem jim je fora
<slax0r> ta sberbank
<slax0r> sem poslal povprasevanje za kredit
<slax0r> zahtevajo da si najprej preusmerim placo tja za 6 mescev
<slax0r> pa sele takrat mi dajo kredit
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> kje pa pise da bojo najbolj ugodni cez 6 mescev?
<idioterna> slax0r: ne kreditov jemat
<zdobbie> kradi jih!
<idioterna> oropaj, manj stresno.
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> zdej je itak nov zakon
<idioterna> jsm prnesu pok papirjev k je vreden okol 250k da bi mi posodl 20k
<idioterna> pa so rekl da ce nc ne zasluzim mi ne morjo posodt
<slax0r> niti se nisem kredita vzel pa mam ze 50 novih sivih lasov
<slax0r> banda
<slax0r> vile v roke, pa v trezorje
<idioterna> jsm mislu da mors sam dokazat da ne rabis dnarja, pa ti ga posodjo
<idioterna> zdej se pa izkaze da mors dokazat da si zmesan
<slax0r> ma ce jim ni dovolj da bi na meni zasluzili 70 tisocakov
<slax0r> potem se pa naj jebejo
<idioterna> no nc, bom probu en projekt izpeljat za eno firmo pol bom pa su dvignt cash na banko pa reku "hvala za kredit"
<speed-> 70k ?!
<slax0r> bi se radi da vzamem pri njih racun
<speed-> waaaaaat
<slax0r> pa kreditno
<speed-> totalen ripoff
<slax0r> pa zavarovanje
<slax0r> pa ne vem kaj se vse
<idioterna> speed-: ja tolk je obresti za 25-30 letn stanovanjski kredit
<slax0r> obresti + stroski odobritve itd
<speed-> holy fuck
<speed-> 70k
<speed-> naj se gladko malo jebejo
<slax0r> idioterna: daj mi posodi ti polovico teh papirjev, pa mi ne bo treba jemat kredita
<slax0r> pol ti vrnem cez 5 let
<slax0r> drugo polovico pa prek sodisca
<zdobbie> pol bajte or gtfo
<idioterna> al pa ce kr bajto name napises
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> slax0r: kolk pa rabis vse skp
<slax0r> kredita? ~180
<idioterna> rajsi pejt za dve leti delat se
<idioterna> a rabis ksn kontakt
<zdobbie> za banke ropat al delat?
<idioterna> slax0r: kasno mas sploh situacijo?
<idioterna> a mors familijo sabo vozit?
<slax0r> idioterna: saj ne bom vzel sedaj
<slax0r> drugo leto spomladi
<slax0r> do takrat pa se kaj v pujska dal
<idioterna> hm ja konec poletja bom vedu ce lahko kej posojam
<idioterna> oz. mogoce ze maja, odvisno kaj pa kako bodo stvari sle
<speed-> [15:41] <+slax0r> drugo polovico pa prek sodisca
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> tak se dela
<speed-> fha se 5min
<zdobbie> .gif survive
<jabuk3> http://i.giphy.com/l0K3Z4QU2TLMsw4sE.gif
<zdobbie> .yt tropic thunder survive
<jabuk3> Tropic Thunder - Survive https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM15AF3H-xU
<matjaz> cel dan sem zagonu za RPM pakete
<matjaz> fun
<zdobbie> could be worse
<zdobbie> loh bi se za kredit pogaju
<metalcamp_> :D
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> fu
<slax0r> :D
<zdobersek> aha
<zdobersek> tebi pa zelim ugoden kredit!
<slax0r> hvala!
<upd> https://www.qt.io/careers/
<jabuk3> Qt Careers: We're hiring!
<jabuk3> Qt Careers - We employ planet Earth’s most vibrant, most clever and absolutely the most passionate #QtPeople out there. Check out our open positions.
<ganimed> Tisti, ki delate z Javo, ali so EJB Å¡e aktualni?
<idioterna> v enih industrijah ja, ampak kot legacy
<ganimed> idioterna: ker Spring framework naj bi bil uporabljen namesto tega
<ganimed> In če primerjam EJB in WCF, se mi prvi zdi over-engineered
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> sej je
<idioterna> mislm, to the point of being inefficient
<zdobbie> ej CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> ej
<zdobbie> how's that Unity working for you
<zdobbie> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<jabuk3> Growing Ubuntu for Cloud and IoT, rather than Phone and convergence | Ubuntu Insights
<jabuk3> Ubuntu Insights - The Ubuntu resource center
<zdobbie> "We will shift our default Ubuntu desktop back to GNOME for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS."
<zdobbie> "I’m writing to let you know that we will end our investment in Unity8, the phone and convergence shell. We will shift our default Ubuntu desktop back to GNOME for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS."
<zdobbie> Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | Ubuntu 18.04 aka GNOME
<metalcamp> lol
<speed-> zdobbie to bi naj v topic slo?
<zdobbie> speed-: kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pol ne vem zakaj mark ni povedal ubuntu desktop teamu
<CrazyLemon> ki Å¡e vedno delajo na unity8
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie also..to pomeni da bo tko kot je za unity7.. compiz plugin on top of gnome IMO
<zdobbie> ksnemu teamu?
<zdobbie> baje ga sploh nimajo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie seveda majo
<zdobbie> not anymote
<zdobbie> anymore
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie Å¡e danes so se pogovarjali o unity8 :)
<zdobbie> kod?
<CrazyLemon> kod doktora
<CrazyLemon> kaj kod?
<CrazyLemon> misliš KJE?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: whudup http://www.fran.si/130/sskj-slovar-slovenskega-knjiznega-jezika/3553550/kod?FilteredDictionaryIds=130&View=1&Query=kod
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie http://www.fran.si/iskanje?FilteredDictionaryIds=130&View=1&Query=kje
<CrazyLemon> 4 > 2
<zdobbie> am still not wrong
<upd> html5: Unsupported video format. Try installing Adobe Flash. :D
<upd> a je Å¡e sneg na rogli
<zdobbie> rogla.si
<upd> ty
<upd> bom Å¡el gor v sob
<zdobersek> hf
<upd> bom
<CrazyLemon> js pa naslednji teden kr trikrat v lj
<CrazyLemon> di-za-ster
<upd> kaj a prideš civilizacijo pogledat
<speed-> civilizacijo :D
<zdobersek> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj je polhov gradec civilizacija? :>
<zdobersek> oh back-snap
<upd> CrazyLemon, odkar urejajo ceste
<speed-> CrazyLemon daj daj ne lazi
<speed-> skos si hotel biti lublancan
<CrazyLemon> speed- res je.. veliko lažje dobiš službo v lj kot v kp :D
<CrazyLemon> pa zokija bi rad spoznal da ga peljem na čevape pri jovotu! :>
<speed-> ampak ce mas sluzbo tam
<zdobersek> a gres za siht pecat v LJ?
<speed-> moras vsak dan tja!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> think!
<upd> ja ne more bit vsak ljubljančan prvo morš met rad zokija
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah.. mislim če bi bila dobra priložnost bi šel v lj.. ampak tokrat naah
<upd> drugo je da si vsaj 2x na leto na rožniku
<CrazyLemon> neka samsung zadeva baje v enem hotelu or smth
<zdobersek> yet three times he travels to the capital just next week
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..drugi dve zadevi sta pri napsyju :)
<CrazyLemon> no ne pri njemu..ampak na enakem naslovu
<zdobersek> to pa vem kje je!
<zdobersek> te pridem gledat!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a prideš za job?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ne rabm
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ostani kjer si!
<CrazyLemon> razn če boš častu burger pri svenu :)
<zdobersek> lahko bi
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk3> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> y u not work tho
<zdobersek> SJ DELAM
<CrazyLemon> dj ne laž!
<CrazyLemon> igranje z nvidia boardi ni delo!
<zdobersek> haven't switched it on for hours!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/rusija-za-prepoved-jehovovih-pric/419124
<jabuk3> Rusija za prepoved Jehovovih prič :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk3> Rusko vrhovno sodišče presoja vladni predlog, da se prepovedo Jehovove priče in se jih razglasi za skrajno organizacijo.
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/oraDgMbDFz8
<jabuk3> Wall Of Death Drift - Best Drift Stunt Ever - YouTube
<jabuk3> Be a part of it: https://igg.me/at/ToYi2JrWgGs/x/15615794 Song by: Leavin - MK2
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/drifting-the-wall-of-death
<jabuk3> Drifting The Wall of Death | Indiegogo
<jabuk3> World's first Wall of DeathDrift attempt
<yang> Matthai: query...
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-06
<speed-> jutro
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | Ubuntu 18.04 aka GNOME
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> kaj gnome? a ni vec unity? al je gnome pac samo neposreceno ime izdaje?
<zdobersek> ti i3 master race
<zdobersek> kaj je tebi mar?
<zdobersek> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<jabuk3> Growing Ubuntu for Cloud and IoT, rather than Phone and convergence | Ubuntu Insights
<jabuk3> Ubuntu Insights - The Ubuntu resource center
<slax0r> I've gots to know!
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> majstori je to za verjet
<speed-> z nemcije ups
<speed-> 2dni
<speed-> pa ni express :D
<zdobbie> majstori ne verjamemo
<speed-> https://www.ups.com/WebTracking/processInputRequest?loc=en_SI&Requester=NES&tracknum=1ZV2236WDK31531461&AgreeToTermsAndConditions=yes&WT.z_eCTAid=ct1_eml_Tracking__ct1_eml_qvn_eml_5shp&WT.z_edatesent=04042017
<speed-> glej !
<jabuk3> UPS: Tracking Information
<jabuk3> logistics, tracking, shipping
<zdobersek> 'UPS Standard'
<matjaz> 9 dni iz aliexpressa
<matjaz> personal best
<zdobersek> this ali guy
<matjaz> ni hao!
<metalcamp_> matjaz: kaj si jim obljubil, ko si naročeval? :)
<matjaz> nič, pojma nimam kako je možno
<matjaz> trije ločeni paketi, vsi 9 dni
<metalcamp_> fak, zgleda nimam sreče
<metalcamp_> nazadnje sem na opi čakal več kot mesec
<matjaz> sej jest tud drugače vedno en mesec+
<matjaz> to sem pa naročil ene 3 tedne nazaj
<metalcamp_> http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/bucke-satiricno-informativna-parodija/174391753
<jabuk3> Bučke
<jabuk3> Multimedijski predvajalnik RTV Slovenija; sporedi, ogled programov v živo prek spleta, arhiv oddaj in prispevkov
<metalcamp_> folk se pizdi, da je rtv naročnina odveč, že samo ta oddaja je vredna tistih nekaj evrov na mesec
<slax0r> mogoce zate
<slax0r> zame ko mogoce 1x na 2 mesca po pol ure pogledam history channel pa mi je rtv popolnoma brezveze
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lahk bi napisal novico o "unity8 no more" že ki tako pridno deliš linke :P
<metalcamp_> slax0r: ajde, vsakemu svoje :)
<dz0ny> it was time :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: welcome to gnome land :D
<dz0ny> al bos su kde
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i'm going MATE
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak dejstvo je da mark je omenjal samo unity8 pa phone and tablet convergence
<CrazyLemon> ni nič omenjal unity7!
<dz0ny> NOOO
<Limona> hej momci
<zdobersek> oh look, it's the Cool Lemon
<msev-> http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/04/06/canonical-refocus-ubuntu-development-efforts-on-cloud-and-iot-drops-convergence-and-mobile/
<msev-> zgleda bo gnome desktop
<msev-> sam upam da bojo kšn extension shippal by default, npr dash to panel :D
<Limona> jebeni arch ga je zasral
<Limona> bil sem 1 mesec brez updejtov
<Limona> ker nisem pogledal kaj je pisalo na updejtih
<msev-> http://www.webupd8.org/2017/01/dash-to-panel-is-cool-icon-taskbar-for.html če bi takle zgledal novi ubuntu bi bil čist vesel :D
<msev-> lol CrazyLemon dj si gnome predelj tko da ti bo všeč :D
<msev-> k je sigurn najbl kustomizabiln
<msev-> dobr kde tut sam ta je preveč pa preveč zbegana
<zdobersek> oh snap
<msev-> snap snap
<sasa84> jou jou :D
<matjaz> Limona, that's what you get for not running pacman -Syu every 5 minutes!
<Limona> nedela matjaz
<Limona> that's the thing
<matjaz> kaj ti pa napiše?
<Limona> https://www.archlinux.org/news/ca-certificates-utils-20170307-1-upgrade-requires-manual-intervention/
<jabuk3> Arch Linux - News: ca-certificates-utils 20170307-1 upgrade requires manual intervention
<matjaz> aha no pol pa že veš :)
<Limona> ja no
<Limona> cudn se mi je zdelo
<Limona> kr dolg nic updejtal :)
<matjaz> jest vsak petek poženem -Syu na workstationu
<matjaz> če gre kaj anrobe da mam čez vikend čas popravit :)
<Limona> haha
<Limona> ah ja, to je prov jeba
<Limona> mi je pa vsec da je tolk izi devat na linuxu
<Limona> pacman zmaga
<matjaz> pacman > *
<matjaz> pa sej nisem Å¡e imel nekih resnih problemov
<matjaz> samo da je za ziher :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- 'dej si gnome predelj tko da ti bo všeč' <-- vidiš.. to je narobe z gnomeom
<Limona> to je linux ^ lol
<msev-> ne to je ravno njegova moč
<msev-> CrazyLemon, lahko si ljubljeno unity iz njega narediš :D
<msev-> sam da ti bo vse hitrej delal :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- or i could just use unity :)
<CrazyLemon> kjer ne rabiš nič predelat da nekaj...dela :>
<msev-> sj gnome tut čist lepo dela v stock verziji
<matjaz> eveerything works if you press ctrl + alt + f1
<msev-> sam pač če hočš unity look si lahko tailoraš
<metalcamp_> en kveščn... je java war file zip arhiv? znotraj tega moram spremeniti en xml. je dovolj, če razpakiram, popravim xml in nazaj zapakiram kot zip oz. war?
<metalcamp_> ali moram cel java stuff instalirat samo za ta popravek?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk3> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @06.04.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk3> Vlažnost: 66% jugovzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk3> Sončni vzhod: 06:33:18, Kulminacija: 13:05:19, Sončni zahod: 19:37:19
<jabuk3> Dan je dolg: 13ur 04min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<Limona> metalcamp_ za jar vem da lahko zapakiras naprej
<Limona> za war pa pojma nimam
<Limona> predivedvam da je isto
<Limona> mislim da ni zipano, ampak samo tar
<metalcamp_> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/267144/how-to-package-web-inf-and-meta-inf-to-a-war-file-via-zip-command
<jabuk3> How to package web-inf/* and meta-inf/* to a war file via zip command? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<metalcamp_> zgleda gre
<metalcamp_> da vidimo
<sasa84> unity je zakon :P
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 ..ti bi lahk spisala novico
<CrazyLemon> your fairwell letter to unity!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: noooo nooooo
<msev-> love letter to unity from the past :D
<jabuk3>  http://tclhost.com/VfKOwPg.gif
<msev-> past
<msev-> kaj je triggal ta gif
<sasa84> a pol dam printscreen svojga namizja in rečem... zbogom unity!
<sasa84> vsaj gnome mi je všeč... ponavad oklevam med gnome in unity, zdej pa je že kr mark izbral :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no napiši novico o tem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> nou krejzilemon, pliz dont!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i wont..you will
<CrazyLemon> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/55/media-player-indicator/
<jabuk3> Media player indicator - GNOME Shell Extensions
<CrazyLemon> #1 is lol :)
<msev-> saša84 ti bom pokazal svojga palčka :D
<msev-> http://imgur.com/a/LbKOR a ni lep
<msev-> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, se strinjam ene takele esencialne razširitve bi mogl pod privzeto vključiti v gnome namizje
<matjaz> "ti bom pokazal svojga palčka"
<matjaz> vau
<CrazyLemon> <*>: I was reading Phoronix yesterday and given the talk there, nobody in the u8 team knew about it...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<metalcamp_> msev-: such pickup line, wow :)
<metalcamp_> Limona_: it works!
<Limona_> super :)
<metalcamp_> http://radiostudent.si/ostalo/glasbene-opreme/seznam-skladb-za-6-4-2017-700-1100-andrej-dujc
<jabuk3> Seznam skladb za 6. 4. 2017, 7.00 - 11.00 (Andrej Dujc) | Radio Å tudent
<metalcamp_> kakšen prefinjen izbor komadov!
<msev-> dobr a
<msev-> evo zj grem :D
<msev-> čau
<zdobersek> 11:55? wow
<CrazyLemon> gre delat..sam ne bo na ircu.. :>
<idioterna> ej msev- as se kle
<zdobbie> prit nazaj
<idioterna> zanima me ce je dobu neki k sm mu shippal
<idioterna> no mudi se nc tko da uizi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: miši, poglej osnutek, če je ok
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 odlično je
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 namizno okolje GNOME
<CrazyLemon> namizno okolje Unity8
<sasa84> pardon :S
<CrazyLemon> pa unity8 so razvijali za uporabo tako na telefonih, tablicah kot na namizjih.. a veš tista varianta ko daš v dock pa imaš full desktop experience
<zdobbie> not anymore
<sasa84> ja vem...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 drugač pa kudos!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie give her kudos!
<sasa84> ok, potem kar objavim
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<sasa84> :o
<CrazyLemon> bom js..da popravim sliko :D
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> saj boš videl, da sem še neko ločilo popravila zdaj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti sam povej ko končaš urejanje
<sasa84> sem
<jabuk3> M 1.6 > 20.km  S od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @06/04/2017 12:09:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+13.23+E
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vir slike? omgubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> aha..si citirala spodaj
<sasa84> msev-: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6o270221gqnrzpe/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-04-06%2012-15-43.png?dl=0
<jabuk3> M 1.6 > 21.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @06/04/2017 12:09:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.44+N,+13.27+E
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: hvala za objavo :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hvala za novico! :)
<sasa84> prego prego!
<sasa84> se bom Å¡e kdaj kej potrudla :P
<speed-> cli commands!
<speed-> moj sodelavec ma git komande na papirju! :p
<zdobbie> wat een champ
<zdobbie> a je saso?
<pitastrudl> everitiem https://xkcd.com/949/
<speed-> zdobbie ne stajerec en
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> stajerci enofazni
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3MqD7iu4TTk/UxwmyKeG08I/AAAAAAAAAV0/I755AHZCE-o/w1728-h1080/2011120709170131%2B%25282%2529.png
<slax0r> to za bg
<slax0r> pa transparent terminal bg
<speed-> ctrl +c pa ctrl +z ja zzatipkano
<speed-> :D
<speed-> no nevem jaz bi pravo da tisto ka haltas lahko reumas
<speed-> ka pa ustavis pa je konec ali? :)
<sasa84> pa kaj če mam cli commands!!!
<sasa84> speed-: ccc
<sasa84> jaz sem teologinja, ne comp g33k!
<sasa84> ajm godgik!
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam
<sasa84> gudbaj!
<jabuk3> M 1.7 > 15.km  S od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @06/04/2017 14:43:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.63+N,+15.55+E
<e1e> hej
<yang> Zdaj imate lahko 2 factor auth preko SMS-ja za EBAY.
<Limona> ebay
<Limona> more like esell
<idioterna> 1100 eur
<idioterna> enjoy.
<yang> a to pomen, da se splaca prodat zdej :)
<idioterna> ja js sm neki
<zdobbie> o kul
<zdobbie> zdej pa kredita ne rabs!
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> 9 kojnov sm prodal
<zdobbie> na kojnskem sejmi
<yang> pol si zasluzil kok ene 200.000 v enem tednu , ni slabo
<yang> 90.000 od ripplov
<yang> počas boš mel že za jahto
<yang> Lahk mi šenkaš tiste zadeve v queryju
<zdobbie> classy
<yang> idioterna: mogoče si falu poklic pa bi dejansko na borzi moral delat
<idioterna> nimam kravate
<zdobbie> o kul
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Roglic je zmagu etapo
<yang> jaz mam dve, lahk ti eno posodim
<yang> sicer bos mel logotip gor, ampak to še bolj vžge
<idioterna> ma ne rabim
<idioterna> pa to da se mi je enkrat usralo ne pomeni nic kej dosti
<jabuk3> M 1.5 > 31.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @06/04/2017 18:00:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.41+N,+15.94+E
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, Unity mi je bil kar všeč, moji se tudi niso pritoževali...
<upd> a ima kdo led osvetlitev v prostoru pcja
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> v lj mam dve led palci na stropu
<idioterna> okol 2500lm vsaka
<idioterna> 25W
<upd> https://www.ledluxor.com/led-tube-lights-t8-25w-120cm-tubeblaze-pro
<jabuk3> LED Tube Lights T8 25W 120cm TubeBlaze Pro Wholesale | LEDLuxor™
<jabuk3> Powerful LED tube light TubeBlaze Pro wholesale by LEDLuxor features 240 x units high-power LEDs light out up to 2,600 lumens. Using only 25W, this high-performance LED tube light give you a maximum brightness while ensuring that you up to 80% energy!
<upd> a tako recimo, enkrat sem bral da je slaba bela svetloba če gledaš v ekran
<upd> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01EOXKO6I?ref_=ams_ad_dp_ttl če se splača kupit
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie slišal/vidu na dnevniku ja... kudos to him
<idioterna> upd: tako ja
<idioterna> upd: ne vem ce je slaba svetloba
<idioterna> mene nic ne moti
<idioterna> sam pri meni ni T8 tube ampak je kr vse skp en package
<upd> aja ql, razmišljam da bi zamenjal
<yang> jst sem zadnjic kupil nekaj osramovih zarnic
<idioterna> ledice so montirane na aluminij k hladi vse skp
<idioterna> upd: zoprno je k ne mores vedet ce ti bo slo na jetra
<idioterna> vnaprej
<idioterna> yang: sam ti verjetno kupis une k 95% v infrardecem sevajo?
<yang> Osram dulux stick
<yang> ne spoznam se na zarnice
<idioterna> js se tut nism, pol sm si pa prebral
<idioterna> zdej pa se.
<upd> idioterna, no sej to, sicer nekaj žarnic že imamo z belo svetlobo je kr ql ko se navadiš
<yang> baje da najboljs za oci je navadna nitkasta zarnica, ker ne utripa, ostale pa utripajo in kvarijo oci
<idioterna> kdorkoli si je to zmislu pojma nima
<upd> yang, na to temo je bilo veliko člankov kako mora svetit žarnica tako barvo kot je sonce, ampak kolk je resnice tu..
<yang> saj pravim,  jst se ne spoznam
<idioterna> nitkaste zarnice ne svetijo take barve kot sonce
<idioterna> pa utripajo tudi
<upd> ja pač imeli so v mislih "rumeno"
<yang> osram dulux stick 20W/2700K LUMILUX Warm White 1170lm - 4 eur
<yang> v bauhausu sploh nimajo neki ful izbire zarnic
<yang> majo nitkaste pol pa samo se take
<yang> pa pac
<yang> halogenke
<yang> mel sem pa neke dolgotrajne zarnice od osrama pa so mi res doma svetile preko 15 let
<LorD_DDooM> ofuj warm white 2700K
<yang> nimam dobre razsvetljave, sam nisem se nic razmisljal da bi menjal
<yang> da bi blo bolj svetlo al kej
<upd> men se bi invisticija povrnila v 7 mesecih, potem pa 3€ manj na mesec elektrike
<yang> to mors potem Å¡e lustre kupit ?
<upd> ne http://www.inled.si/led_zarnice/led_zarnice_e27 te
<yang> aha
<yang> hm
<yang> ma jst serm zadnic kr tele v bauhausu kupu ko so ble tok poceni, nevem no, saj pravim ne spoznam se
<yang> LED baje utripa
<yang> prednost je da porabi manj  energije
<yang> nitkasta pa porabi vec energije, samo za oci pravijo da je boljsa
<LorD_DDooM> Tudi katodni monitorji s 50 Hz so boljši za oči, LED pa utripajo ane?
<yang> sej utripajo pri taki frekvenci da oko ne zazna, samo se vedno utripajo
<LorD_DDooM> LED svetila imajo trafo za enosmerno napetost, ni to na 240V izmenično priklopljeno... kako naj ti to utripa.
<upd> mogočee v smislu da vtripajo ko so vgasnjene
<upd> utripajo*
<yang> Adapter za LED sijalke lahko uporabimo pri stikalih Touch, stikalih z brljivko, ali v menjalni/križni vezavi. V teh primerih LED sijalke zaradi zelo majhne porabe utripajo/brlijo, zato v vezavo priključimo adapter. Ta preprečuje utripanje in brlenje LED sijalk in omogoča normalno uporabo. Zvežemo ga lahko po skici zgoraj. Obvezno je potrebno zvezati rdečo žico na fazni vodnik, saj v nasprotnem prime
<yang> ru adapter ne deluje!
<yang> mam eno zarnico zdej tam nek, pa ko jo prizgem brni kake 2 minuti pol pa neha, nevem kaj je to
<yang> mozno da je premocna
<yang> za tisto dozo
<yang> taka spiralasta zarnica je
<upd> ne vtripajo zarad stikal ker je par mA tud če vgasneš
<idioterna> se 0.5 sm prodal
<yang> torej boš dal za rundo zdej
<yang> povabiš cel ubuntu-si kanal
<yang> ta k mi brni je Philips tornado 32W energy saver
<upd> nazaj nes pa led vzem
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk3> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1110.67, low: 1054.00, high: 1116.00, bid: 1110.68, ask: 1113.48
<CrazyLemon> uu..kr skoču btc
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil okrog 900 par dni nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> aja..to zihr k so japonci zdaj sprejeli btc or smth like that
<idioterna> yang: ja nc ne bom
<idioterna> za place v hehe d.o.o. bo slo
<yang> no evo zdej sem dal to osramovo noter (sem  zamenjal) in nic ne brni
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a nisi govoru da si prodal hehe?
<yang> pa se lepse sveti
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: prodal sm ga 2006, sam sm ga pol 2008 na novo ustanovil
<idioterna> ko sm zaklucu z delom tam kjer so ga kupil
<CrazyLemon> idioterna hmm.. kako leto dve nazaj si neki govoru o tem
<idioterna> dvomim
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<upd> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/17834378_10211380755491092_6674612458310418662_o.jpg?oh=aabe051e71e8c82edea4d7f159ccaa36&oe=5993D30C
<upd> kolk gb se lahko zlovda v 8h z 7mb linijo
<upd> komu gre matematika
<upd> .calc 1+1
<upd> .izračun 1+1
<yang> poglej za kaksen BW kalkulatoer na netu
<upd> dej ti k se mi ne da
<yang> ok
<yang> 7 (megabits per second) =
<yang> 25.2 gigabytes per (8 hours)
<upd> ty
<yang> ni za kaj
<dz0ny> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/06/canonical_cuts_jobs_with_unity_bullet/
<jabuk3> Staff, projects shed as Ubuntu maker Canonical tries to lure investors • The Register
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-07
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<napsy> lp
<speed-> kak smo
<zdobbie> petkovsko
<speed-> ja koncno
<speed-> teden je predolgi
<metalcamp_> drži
<metalcamp_> kot pribito
<speed-> nucamo 6 urni delavnik !
<speed-> na 4 dni :p
<metalcamp_> #occupyemployer
<speed-> metalcamp ge ti delas
<metalcamp_> zaenkrat v slo
<slax0r> ce je neostik potem dezi
<slax0r> drzi*
<speed-> metalcamp se pakivas v avstrijo ?
<slax0r> metalcamp_: I needz u
<slax0r> :P
<metalcamp_> slax0r: do tell
<pitastrudl> koliko časa rabijo busi do celovca?
<pitastrudl> 1-2 uri?
<pitastrudl> gledam na alpeadria
<slax0r> dafuq je celovec?
<slax0r> metalcamp_: za siht v avstriji ce bos iskal, I needz u :D
<pitastrudl> klagenfurt
<slax0r> odvisno od kod
<pitastrudl> lj
<pitastrudl> avtobusna
<slax0r> 2 uri je z vlakom...
<pitastrudl> aha
<slax0r> z avtom uro pa pol, tako da z busom tudi verjetno 2 uri, mogoce kake pol ure dlje
<slax0r> ker vlak gre cez jesenice
<pitastrudl> pomoje je vlak bolj ziher potem
<CrazyLemon> nič ni ziher!
<metalcamp_> slax0r: te pingnem po službi, danes je spet "dinamičen" dan
<slax0r> metalcamp_: ce bom se tukaj ;)
<slax0r> it's friday after all :)
<metalcamp_> true dat
<CrazyLemon> you could use..email!
<metalcamp_> or that
<metalcamp_> or in-person-beer-meetup
<metalcamp_> a ve kdo, če compose-dump že omogoča restore docker-compose projektov?
<metalcamp_> ali pa če obstaja kakšna boljša alternativa
<pitastrudl> imam dve mašini, na eni sem naredil git repo, dal gitignore (eclipse & ocaml) in pushal v repo
<pitastrudl> potem sem kloniral na drugi masini, pullal in probal zaznat z eclipsom projekte
<pitastrudl> ampak mi jih noče importat
<pitastrudl> kaj se da to kaj drugače lotiti ali?
<matjaz> kaj pa če bi odstranil eclipse stuff iz .gitignore?
<pitastrudl> samo potem commita vse tiste metadata fajle
<pitastrudl> potem pri vsakem pushu rabi nekaj časa da vse premelje in pusha
<pitastrudl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24332927/
<jabuk3> Ubuntu Pastebin
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> mogoče malo preveč ignora?
<matjaz> kar je nastavitev bi sigurno lahko pushal
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> misliš da se to potem vredu prevede če gre za multiplatform potem?
<pitastrudl> ker so pathi različni windows/ubuntu
<matjaz> a, to pa verjetno ne bo Å¡lo :)
<pitastrudl> damn
<dz0ny> it ended with eclipse :)
<matjaz> ^^
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17626166_1267710536616913_562455252943864349_n.jpg?oh=2a2c60d0ee651914994c8a41aa58bc11&oe=59600820
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13880271_1206253089427053_7974507728067505751_n.jpg?oh=1ddaf139514a552e8ca4c5941bff8377&oe=594CB582
<yang> a je kdo kdaj gledal kako so FB CDN url-ji definirani, verjetno se drzijo nekega zaporedja
<zdobersek> Å¡urde
<yang> Če lahko dejansko pogruntaš na katerega uporabnika je vezan jpg
<yang> iz samega url-ja ven
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a so vas kaj okupiral :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny okupiral? :)
<CrazyLemon> italijani? ne Å¡e..drug teden ko bo easter :)
<CrazyLemon> yang to je držalo nekoč..ne vem če še vedno
<matjaz> yang, jap. vzameš predzadnjo številko iz jpg urlja, pa greš na facebook.com/taštevilka
<matjaz> v tvojem primeru facebook.com/1206253089427053
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<matjaz> same, kafa
<yang> hvala matjaz
<matjaz> dz0ny, a mava kakšen simple tool za buildanje rpm paketov?
<dz0ny> matjaz: fpm
<matjaz> Build packages for multiple platforms (deb, rpm, etc) with great ease and sanity.
<matjaz> I like this
<matjaz> tnx!
<dz0ny> direkt iz deb > rpm zna pretvort :)
<matjaz> dz0ny, ok tale fpm je fakin awesome
<yang> msev-: query
<yang> .calc 18*1.17
<sasa84> jou bičiz!
<sasa84> :D
<pitastrudl> yo
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk3> CrazyLemon: pong
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-08
<Krutec> tiktak
<Krutec> It's a mervellous night for a moondance
<jabuk3> M 1.4 > 9.km  Z od POSTOJNE @08/04/2017 08:37:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.76+N,+14.1+E
<CrazyLemon> stupid css
<dz0ny> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny: pong
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 2.km  J od ŽIROV @08/04/2017 11:14:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.03+N,+14.11+E
<CrazyLemon> kak css guru k ve kako bi tole prikazal inline? https://www.dropbox.com/s/w6hq83spncwxg7c/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-04-08%2011-35-52.png?dl=0
<CrazyLemon> in ja..display: inline has been set
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @08.04.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51% severnik 0.4 m/s (1.4 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:32, Kulminacija: 13:04:44, Sončni zahod: 19:39:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 10min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: float: left; display inline;
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tole nad celotnim razredom samo spremeni položaj obeh elementov..na levo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny progress has been made! ty
<skyx> sej kdo ze igral z bootstrap 4?
<dz0ny> propal framework
<dz0ny> bulma, fundation
<skyx> nice tnx
<CrazyLemon> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/snap-a-website  interesting
<jabuk> Ubuntu tutorials
<jabuk> Ubuntu tutorials!
<skyx> https://stripe.com/atlas
<jabuk> Stripe Atlas: The best way to start an internet business
<jabuk> The easiest way to start an internet company.
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: zakaj bi zapakiral spletno stran v snap?
<pitastrudl> vprašanje je: zakaj pa ne???
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> odgovor je: zakaj pa???
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp safety i guess
<CrazyLemon> sandboxaš jo
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> Kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> zmatrano :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ti?
<e1e> od?
<e1e> zaspano, sam je Å¡e prezgodi za spat it...
<CrazyLemon> kako prezgodi :)
<CrazyLemon> js grem zdaj čez 5-10min
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e eno rundo odigram pa spat :)
<yang> e1e: greva žurat v celje
<yang> sej je sobota
<e1e> že... js grem ponavadi od 23h naprej...do nekje 1h ure...
<e1e> yang kam bi pa ti Å¡el v celje?
<yang> to bos ti povedala, ne poznam tok celja
<e1e> haha, bolj težk... js tud nevem kaj je kej odprt zdej oz. kam se splača it...
<yang> potem pa bolje da ostanem kr doma :)
<e1e> ja bolš ;)
<CrazyLemon> torej..sta zmenjena?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> ne
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/PLN2t
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
#ubuntu-si 2017-04-09
<yang> Jutro
<yang> Evo tole lahka sprobate danes, k je lep dan
<yang> http://sendvid.com/8we3gozb
<jabuk> Facebook video #414213685606575 414213685606575 - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<matjaz> ping
<jabuk> matjaz: pong
<matjaz> pitastrudl, https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/626mch/most_cost_effective_way_of_sharing_10tb_of_content/dfkchji/
<CrazyLemon> quite windy today
<speed-> is it?
<speed-> prinas je prav fajn
<CrazyLemon> speed- tam 13km/h z gusti do 20km/h
<speed-> lepa :)
<CrazyLemon> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e798bf6f19c85905bff2631c8e63f0ef
<jabuk> Parsed out compromised hosts from #ShadowBrokers · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> en host v bih
<speed-> sami solarisi :D
<yang> http://sendvid.com/h0yigy22
<jabuk> Enjoy nature, but respect the animals) 1571624196211144 - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<yang> Evo miljonar se je oglasil
<yang> https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/04/09/1829209/canonical-founder-criticizes-free-software-developers-who-hate-on-whatevers-mainstream
<jabuk> Canonical Founder Criticizes Free Software Developers Who 'Hate On Whatever's Mainstream' - Slashdot
<jabuk> Canonical Founder Mark Shuttleworth said Saturday that "I came to be disgusted with the hate" on Canonical's display server Mir, saying it "changed my opinion of the free software community."After announcing his company was abandoning Unity for GNOME, Shuttleworth posted a gracious thank-you note ...
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-02
<upd> wii
<CrazyLemon> rip tiangong-1
<sasa84> jou jou
<speed-> \o
<sasa84> speed-, o7
<CrazyLemon> first bike ride this year!
<CrazyLemon> razlike med amazfit watch pa telefonom je cca. 160m distance pa 40s moving time ter 7m elevation
<CrazyLemon> average pa max speed se razlikujeta 0.1km/h ter 0.7km/h
<CrazyLemon> pretty awesome watch if i might add :D
<CrazyLemon> gianni.. vidim da se je sezona tudi pri tebi začela :)
<CrazyLemon> a mi poveš kje za vraga dobim tisto vzmet pri zavori? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/_thp/status/980215525862203392
<jabuk> Tiller, but with a seat next to me on Twitter: "This is the most CLEVER phishing scam I’ve ever encountered and for a second it almost got me.Here’s how it works: they ask you to send them the password reset code they have requested gmail send to you, claiming it will stop someone’s access but in fact it just lets them in.… https://t.co/41CBzH0eDr"
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/gallery/2rUV6La
<jabuk> Got wood?- GIF on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 866 votes and 484629 views. Tagged with saw; Shared by OlderWiser. Got wood? 
<CrazyLemon> gianni y u ignoring me
<zdobbie> q
<CrazyLemon> [15:13:24] <CrazyLemon>: a mi poveš kje za vraga dobim tisto vzmet pri zavori? :)
<zdobbie> 'vzmet pri zavori'?
<zdobbie> pr zavorah ni ponavad nobene vzmeti
<CrazyLemon> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-N1ygLU7drYQ/VJ_YSEpneWI/AAAAAAAAJW0/5MlWeQtTVTA/s1600/DSC_0043.JPG
<zdobbie> TIL
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> a maš disc zavore? :D
<zdobbie> nop
<zdobbie> h mehankarju moras
<CrazyLemon> nope.. nimajo
<CrazyLemon> vsaj funsports v kopru nima
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa sej ni treba žlajfat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tebi ki se pelješ s 5km/h ni treba ne.. :>
<CrazyLemon> also.. novica o maratonu? je spisana? :p
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne vem, menda bos rabu nove bremze
<zdobbie> al pa pojdi h kej vecjim mojstrom
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nikjer na internetih ne najdem da bi kdorkoli ponujal ta del
<zdobbie> takisto
<upd> !g torzijske vzmeti
<upd> https://www.alibaba.com/showroom/torsion-spring-for-bicycle.html
<jabuk> Torsion Spring For Bicycle Wholesale, Torsion Spring Suppliers - Alibaba
<jabuk> Alibaba.com offers 149 torsion spring for bicycle products. About 100% of these are springs. A wide variety of torsion spring for bicycle options are available to you, such as steel, stainless steel, and alloy.
<zdobbie> tako, zdej pa naroc minimalno stevilo
<zdobbie> 100-1000
<upd> pač to imajo v trgovinah z vzmeti ni nič posebnega
<upd> pa če je potrebno jo mal prilagodiš
<CrazyLemon> če ni napisa shimano gor.. i'll pass :D
<CrazyLemon> this shit keeps me from crashing :D
<upd> Shimano je japonska mednarodna korporacija, OK
<upd> izdelujejo pri nas vzmeti ki so precej bolj obremenjene kot te tvoje bremze
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tam po ravnem lahko ti bremzaš z nogo ko kremenčkovi
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/29662987_10213952372657970_5912963464824030795_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=737f843b8e3bb5809e7eb3234cec5e3f&oe=5B65F46B
<CrazyLemon> pha.. kot da je zunaj -15° ne pa +15°!
<sasa84> valda mam rokavičke z dolgimi
<sasa84> a te zanima kaj sem mela oblečem?
<sasa84> dolge hlačke, štumfke, zgori pa športn modrc, bryne majčko, kratko majčko, rokavčke, buff, jakno, dolge rokavičke
<CrazyLemon> dear lord..pa ti si bila oblečena da se skuhaš ne da kolesariš :D
<sasa84> ful je pihal
<sasa84> pr nas ni blo +15
<CrazyLemon> prav imaš..arso pravi 14 :P
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> hi
<e1e> kako kaj?
<idioterna> kr kul
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/980890448880320512
<jabuk> SpaceX on Twitter: "T-1 hour until Falcon 9 launch of Dragon for its fourteenth mission to the @Space_Station."
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPQHG-LevZM
<jabuk> CRS-14 Mission - YouTube
<jabuk> SpaceX is targeting Monday, April 2 for an instantaneous launch of its fourteenth Commercial Resupply Services mission (CRS-14) at 4:30 p.m. EDT, or 20:30 UT...
<CrazyLemon> t-8'
<CrazyLemon> t-3'
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-03
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
 * sasa84 slaps slax0r with a large easter bunny
<slax0r> chocolate?
<sasa84> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Qr6tQoDOtS8/maxresdefault.jpg
<slax0r> mmm, njami
<sasa84> slax0r, my little ball of fur .. https://goo.gl/51djTE
<slax0r> "little"
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> slax0r, zdobbie, CrazyLemon in jaz smo že odprl sezono kolesarjanjenja (ne štejem idioterna ...ona ma skoz sezono)
<sasa84> ups, ON*
<slax0r> ja, ona se kar ne ustavi
<sasa84> slax0r, zdobbie, CrazyLemon in jaz smo že odprl sezono kolesarjanjenja (ne štejem idioterna ...ON ma skoz sezono)
<slax0r> jaz se nisem
<sasa84> te bomo počakal :)
<slax0r> jaz sem vceraj hotel zmontirat gor letne gume
<slax0r> pa je ena lepo vsekana
<slax0r> tako da moram se to novo kupit
<sasa84> včeri sem šla mal an kolo... pa ko se usedem, vem, da sem bla na biciklu :P
<slax0r> pa je sel nov monitor spet po vodi :/
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> pa jo dobiš?
<sasa84> sranje je, če tak gume več ne dobiš
<slax0r> saj bom moral vsaj 2 kupit
<slax0r> pa ravno tista je vsekana ki ma se profila ~6mm
<slax0r> dve ki sta pa za ~4mm sta pa ok
<sasa84> karma
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> ja ja...da sta 2 enaki na osi
<slax0r> mhm
<sasa84> a bo 80€ dost za eno?
<slax0r> ja, ce jo na pol vrezem :)
<sasa84> ps: slax0r, tko CrazyLemon peca punce ... https://goo.gl/H3yUYc
<sasa84> pa kakšne gume pa maš?!
<sasa84> moje so tam okol 70, na drugem pa ene 80-90
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> 225/45/18
<slax0r> zgleda da jih dobim ja
<slax0r> 120 po komadu \o/
<sasa84> 18 col ...pol pa bo čez 100 ja :P
<sasa84> v glavnem miške... grem se zdej taxista za mami
<sasa84> pridne bodte pa se vidmo popoldne :)
<sasa84> živeli!
<sasa84> o7
<CrazyLemon> .raedar
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> re!
<slax0r> wb \o/
<sasa84> xoxo
<slax0r> <3 :*
<sasa84> mmm
<sasa84> https://gph.is/1nzYu0n
<jabuk> I Love You Cat GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
<jabuk> Discover & share this Cat GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> tak kosmat pa spet nisem :P
<sasa84> how shall i know?!
<slax0r> come and see?!
<sasa84> https://gph.is/1jpeKQ6
<jabuk> Looking Jim Carrey GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
<jabuk> Discover & share this Looking GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> đizd krajst...da ni še gospa slax0r na kanalu!
<sasa84> gospa slax0r, nč ni hudga!
<CrazyLemon> sončna očala z dioptrijo are not cheap!
<slax0r> sasa84: heads will fly
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nope, dey are not
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY
<jabuk> Jack Sparrow (feat. Michael Bolton) - YouTube
<jabuk> Buy at iTunes: http://goo.gl/zv4o9. New album on sale now! http://turtleneckandchain.com
<dz0ny> https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/03/intel-8th-gen-i9-laptops/
<jabuk> Intel brings a six-core i9 CPU to laptops
<jabuk> With its latest batch of 8th-generation Core chips for laptops, Intel is focused on delivering even more desktop-like performance. Just take a look at its new s...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny but are they better than ryzen+!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> aren't they all?
<CrazyLemon> they are
<CrazyLemon> speaking of which
<CrazyLemon> https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-user-publishes-benchmarks-overclocking-results-ahead-of-launch/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X User Publishes Benchmarks & Overclocking Results Ahead of Launch
<dz0ny> amd pa laptop je polom
<slax0r> hot af?
<lynxlynx> poraba je bila slaba, ne vem pa, če ryzni to kaj popravijo
<dz0ny> sesuvanje grafike
<dz0ny> pa vrocina na linux ja
<CrazyLemon> linux + ryzen = hawtness
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/NASA/status/981174864013864960
<jabuk> NASA on Twitter: "BOOM! Would you like to fly from NY➡️LA in 2 hours? We're developing an experimental aircraft, called the Low-Boom Flight Demonstrator (LBFD) to test new @NASAAero tech for quiet supersonic flights. Join us at 11am ET to hear about our plans: https://t.co/Ykcc6vURGm Q? #askNASA… https://t.co/KgpKpRyfxC"
<sasa84> dobro jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you finally woke up.. mornin'
<sasa84> *zEh*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/03/nasa-supersonic-flight-lbfd-test-plane/
<jabuk> NASA explores ‘quiet’ supersonic flight over land
<jabuk> Today, NASA announced its latest experimental aircraft called the Low-Boom Flight Demonstrator (LBFD). The agency signed a contract to design the plane back in...
<zdobbie> ssshhhhh
<CrazyLemon> sup dewd
<CrazyLemon> si vidu rogliča?
<zdobbie> ne, sem mel lastne bitke
<zdobbie> na primer!
<zdobbie> zgubu sem gumijast ovitek za garminov senzor
<zdobbie> in ne morem senzorja namestit na pesto zadnjega kolesa
<zdobbie> tko da zdej kilometre merim z gpsom, k kak plebejc
<CrazyLemon> senzor na pesto?
<CrazyLemon> a ne gre senzor na napere?
<zdobbie> no
<zdobbie> nop
<zdobbie> to gumo okol ovijes, pol ma pa noter accelerometer
<CrazyLemon> ampak kako z accelerometrom meriš razdaljo?
<zdobbie> ... racunalo ve, kolkrat kolo rotira
<zdobbie> ti pa vneses noter obseg kolesa, al pa s pomocjo gpsa kalibriras
<CrazyLemon> ah right
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni accelerometer to?
<zdobbie> ma ne vem kaj je
<zdobbie> other-worldly tehch
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti meriš razdaljo/čas,..blablaa ... s fonom, uro, števcem...?
<sasa84> jaz gruntam, da bi si kakšen števc kupla
<zdobbie> sasa84: zvoncek ma na obrocu, potem pa cingljaje steje
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> ko pride domov, pa pomnozi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 včasih je bil telefon za to.. sedaj je to ura ker imam gor še srčni utrip
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kakšno uro pa imaš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dz0nyjevo!
<zdobbie> tisto starinsko
<zdobbie> ko jo v prsnem zepu nosis
<sasa84> garmin/polar... to s gps je kar mal drago ...
<CrazyLemon> sorry dz_0ny.. ti se kr vrni nazaj na farcry 5
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 110€
<CrazyLemon> na mishop.si
<CrazyLemon> neki manj če naročiš na gearbest etc.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mishop.si/xiaomi-huami-amazfit-smart-watch-66.html
<jabuk> Kupite Xiaomi Amazfit Smart Watch Global Version | Cena Amazfit
<jabuk> Kupite Xiaomi Amazfit Pametnu Uru črnu, Mednarodna verzija, pošiljka iz skladišča v Sloveniji, garancija 24 mesecev v Sloveniji, pomoč v slovenščini
<idioterna> Å¡aomi amazfit?
<CrazyLemon> pa ni 5 dni.. meni 3 zdrži
<idioterna> ampak to je drugac kot amazefit?
<CrazyLemon> amazfit ja
<idioterna> amazfit se bere k ksna ruska stvar
<idioterna> kamazfit
<CrazyLemon> po treh dneh je gor cca. 10-20%
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, https://www.mishop.si/xiaomi-huami-amazfit-smart-watch-rdeca-356.html ?
<jabuk> Kupite Xiaomi Amazfit Smart Watch Global Version rdeča | Cena Amazfit
<jabuk> Kupite Xiaomi Amazfit Pametnu Uru, Mednarodna verzija rdeča, pošiljka iz skladišča v Sloveniji, garancija 24 mesecev v Sloveniji, pomoč v slovenščini
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to ja
<sasa84> to je pa kar ugodna cena
<sasa84> sem 1x gledala kaj kej obstaja... spod 300 jo skor težko dobiš
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu ura za to ceno :)
<sasa84> to mi je pa tumač
<CrazyLemon> so pa razni garmini ki zdržijo dlje
<sasa84> ma že za srčni utrip so okol 70
<CrazyLemon> ampak je tudi cena 3-4x višja
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah
<sasa84> kaj pa ti kaže ko kolesarš? utrip pa km?
<CrazyLemon> take dobiš za 25€
<CrazyLemon> srčni utrip
<CrazyLemon> pa obvestila
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 razdalja, utrip, povprečna hitrost, trenutna hitrost
<CrazyLemon> pa še neki se mi zdi.. čas? verjetno čas
<sasa84> to pa super
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa direkt na stravo vse gre!!
<CrazyLemon> FSE!
<sasa84> telefon se mi valda ugaša... pa itak ga ne gledam... pa še za srčni utrip da vem
<sasa84> pa je tko zadost velik vse?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se ugaša?
<sasa84> al morš met lupo sabo? :)
<sasa84> ja valda nimam osvetljenga zaslona skoz :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah ne vem kaj je zate zadost velik :>
<sasa84> pač...zaklene se (narobe sem se izrazla)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, khm
<sasa84> ne sklepej po seb!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prednost tega je da se vidi na soncu tudi ko ni osvetljen zaslon
<CrazyLemon> in meni se zdi da je še posebej v načinu beleženja recimo kolesarjenje kr kul vidi
<CrazyLemon> maš pa razne watchfacee
<idioterna> witchface?
<idioterna> also, za na kolo je pomoje se zmer dalec najbols garmin
<sasa84> sam garmin ma tud ceno ...ok, res je to kvaliteta in nevem kaj... sam so pa tud cene mal hude (govorim zase, ko sem tak bike n00b)
<CrazyLemon> jaz osebno ne vidim potrebe po garminu
<CrazyLemon> če bi meru watte pol ajde.. bi bilo smiselno
<CrazyLemon> but i'm wattless
<zdobbie> can't measure that close to 0
<CrazyLemon> niga pls...i'm a watt powerhouse
<CrazyLemon> just not at the moment
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, se mi zdi zlo v redu ura
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 poglej si mal reviewe maš na jutubih
<idioterna> sasa84: jah garmin je 10 year buy
<idioterna> pa prakticno nemogoce ga je unict ce se ne potruds
<idioterna> mislm, vsak vreme zdrzi
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zgleda zelo v redu ... sem si mislila že nabavit od sigme kakše števec
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa hlače z naramnicami si morm kupt... mi gre tko na jetra, ker mam skoz okol lastike mokro :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi msev jo ima! tko da ..think about it :P
<sasa84> uuuuu, to pa je pol to! klinc gleda sigmo!
<e1e> hello
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje ti kupuješ majce, hlače?
<sasa84> elow e1e
<zdobbie> sasa84: s. oliver jr.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tam kjer je najboljša roba po najnižji ceni!
<zdobbie> s. oliver jr.
<CrazyLemon> hlače sm nazadnje kupu pri extreme vital
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie v kopru ni s.oliver trgovine..spljoh :D
<sasa84> čerin ma super zadeve ...sam ma pa tud lepe cene
<sasa84> te dolge hlače, ki jih mam....so res majka
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kolesarska oprema pač..navadi se na take cene :D
<sasa84> nja ... :)
<CrazyLemon> edino kar je cheap so servisi :D
<CrazyLemon> pa bovdni!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6118.55, low: 5589.99, high: 6130.00, bid: 6112.66, ask: 6118.55
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 339.08585101 (0.055607 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/03/dhs-unauthorized-stingrays-washington-dc/
<jabuk> DHS may have found unauthorized Stingray devices in Washington DC
<jabuk> The Associated Press reports today that the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) has confirmed that it found what appear to be unauthorized cell-site simulator...
<zdobbie> u
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 7442.19, low: 6894.57, high: 7506.84, bid: 7442.14, ask: 7442.19
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-04
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<msev-> wazzzaaap
<zdobbie> ooooooo who dat
<slax0r> new phone?
<zdobbie> noup
<slax0r> new bike?!
<zdobbie> what no
<slax0r> you're no fun
<CrazyLemon> +1
<zdobbie> I AM THE ONE WHO FUNS
<slax0r> NOT
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<slax0r> hellou
<idioterna> zivjo
<slax0r> o lej ga, si se ziv :)
<sasa84> oooo slax0r in idioterna
<sasa84> :)
<idioterna> ja komi sm ziv
<slax0r> kaj si pa uspicil?
<sasa84> slax0r, zihr bicikl zadevaa ...ne sprašuj :)
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> babico rihtam
<slax0r> sasa84: I've gots to know!
<idioterna> pa mamo je infarkt
<sasa84> ojoj
<idioterna> familija se je cist skregala
<idioterna> sej majo vsi cist valid pointe
<sasa84> pol maš norenhaus doma ...
<idioterna> ja ni doma
<idioterna> pr babici je to
<idioterna> moja dva brata pa moj fotr zivijo tam
<idioterna> sam niso pretirano uporabni
<idioterna> babica pa rab zdej redno oskrbo
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> je blo kr neki dela
<idioterna> zdej ma une zavod za oskrbo na domu al kva je ze
<idioterna> k pride zjutri en pa jo pomaga umit, ampak uresnic je ful trmasta in se sama kr dobr zrihta
<idioterna> problem je sam da enih reci pa ne more vec nardit
<idioterna> tko da vseen rab pomoc
<idioterna> noce pa priznat da jo rab, tko da je treba ful nezno ji razlozit
<sasa84> pa ja... pa umit, za skuhat, trgovina, dohtarji ... mami je bla zdej operirana za ta drugo roko... valda ji morm tud glavo umit in to
<idioterna> ze cel tedn me sekira da nej gnoj narocim
<idioterna> pa sestiham
<idioterna> da bo fizol sejala
<zdobbie> kolk je stara?
<idioterna> 91
<zdobbie> uf
<sasa84> ja ...k ona bi še, pa. jaz sem prejšnji teden šla k moji babici vse pomit od oken, tal pa zavese ... ker je čist tko, da bi sama po kakšni lojtri skakala pa firnke menjavala :)
<sasa84> mi smo pa glede njive lansk let kar dal mal na kratko ... manj zoral, pa par vrst krompirja in amen
<sasa84> pa hodila je ob 11h na njivo krompir plet, zunej pa 35+
<slax0r> old people :)
<zdobbie> u someday
<idioterna> sasa84: ja ja zlo podobn k pr nas
<idioterna> pol pa pade pa se ne more pobrat
<idioterna> ampak zdej ze tok obvlada to padanje po njivi
<idioterna> da ji nkol nc ni
<sasa84> pa živi blizu tebe?
<idioterna> cez orle
<idioterna> 25 minut, ce se potrudim
<slax0r> to je kaj, 50km?
<slax0r> :P
<msev-> sasa84, miška :D
<msev-> to je to :D idealen zaključek delovnega dne :D
<msev-> mejte se :D
<sasa84> no ja..nekej je
<sasa84> oooo msev- mucek
<sasa84> povej, si zadovoljen z urco?
<sasa84> tisto čingsangun A...fit?
<msev-> sm ful :D
<msev-> top shizzle
<sasa84> a res?
<msev-> res
<sasa84> k jo mislm tud jaz naročt
<sasa84> a si jo iz slov al tujine?
<msev-> iz tujine pa bil je black friday tko da je bla cnej
<sasa84> mhm
<msev-> evo dons pa plezanje pa salsa
<msev-> naprej plezanje da dobim buteljke v roke, pol pa plesanje da me dame tipajo po našutanih rokah :D
<msev-> mejte se miške in tipkovnice in kište :D
<msev-> čau
<sasa84> čaau čau msev- :)
<sasa84> gudlak!
<sasa84> slax0r, zažel mu srečo ... za vse bo boljš
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> slax0r: hm, ne vem kok je dalec
<idioterna> cez dva strma hriba je
<slax0r> msev-: good luck
<slax0r> ne vem pa zakaj :)
<sasa84> slax0r, https://goo.gl/eTCnMg
<slax0r> http://www.clickhole.com/blogpost/modern-video-games-are-giving-kids-unrealistic-sta-6638
<jabuk3> Modern Video Games Are Giving Kids Unrealistic St...| ClickHole
<jabuk3> Some people would tell you we’re in a golden age of video gaming. Between incredible advances in graphics, a booming indie scene, and virtual reality just over the hor...
<idioterna> unrealistic stwhat?
<idioterna> oh
<slax0r> to je al trol, ali so pa njeni mulci res mentally retarded
<slax0r> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZ3ccmWVQAER9NY.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 novica za maraton spisana?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> hi
<zdobbie> hoi
<e1e> kaj bo dobrega?
<zdobbie> hmal grem spat
<e1e> a res?
<e1e> Jaz tud...
<CrazyLemon> jaz ne grem Å¡e... just fyi
<e1e> kk to CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> e1e tam okrog 11ih je moja ura
<e1e> aha, se mi zdi, da si včasih prej šel...
<CrazyLemon> e1e sedaj hodim med 22.30-23.00 ponavadi :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e včasih si tudi ti pozneje šla :D
<e1e> jaz sem tud včasih poznej hodla spat, zdaj pa mi ponavadi uspe mal prej
<zdobbie> staramo se, staramo
<e1e> jaz sem včasih ob 1h al pa 2h hodla spat lol
<e1e> potem ob polnoči, zdej se pa trudim it pred 11h
<e1e> ja res je.. se kr pozna včasih, če ne tist dan pa naslednji
<CrazyLemon> ma jaz sem opazil da ni vse v urah spanja.. :D
<e1e> je Å¡e odvisno od drugih stvari tud
<e1e> odvisno kako vse skupaj usklajuješ
<e1e> no grem zdej
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-05
<jabuk3> M 1.2 > 4.km SZ od PIVKE @05/04/2018 03:59:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+14.15+E
<b4d> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<zdobbie> jutri
<slax0r> zdobbie: tudi danes
<zdobbie> pa neee noooooo
<slax0r> na zalost
<slax0r> hjao pa se varstvo pri delu mam cez 20min :(
<zdobbie> a te bojo ucil, kako na stolu sedet?
<slax0r> verjetno
<slax0r> ze 28itc
<slax0r> ze 28ic
<speed-> welcome to slovenia
<speed-> :p
 * zdobbie slaps slax0r around a bit with a Kosmodisk
<metalcamp> .tfc
<zdobbie> you love it and you know it
<CrazyLemon> ^overselling it
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/izpiral-strupeni-zabojnik-zastrupil-policijske-racunalnicarje/450952
<jabuk3> Izpiral strupeni zabojnik, zastrupil policijske računalničarje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk3> Skupina uslužbencev oddelka za informatiko koprske policije je več dni vdihovala strupeno snov, ki je iztekla v okolje, potem ko je vzdrževalec v bližini njihovih pisarn izpiral zabojnik.
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> well i feel bad for them
<slax0r> dz0ny: ti uporabljas logrus lib se mi zdi, al ne?
<dz0ny> nope
<slax0r> nisi mi ti tega priporocal all those monts ago?
<CrazyLemon> sounds like dz0ny..recommends something then starts using something else
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> oooo slax0r
<sasa84> :*
<slax0r> <3 xoxo
<slax0r> nekam pozna si danes :)
<sasa84> slax0r, polno dela.. dopoldne sem mucka peljala na "the operacijo" :D
<sasa84> bogi revež mali
<slax0r> sasa84: a msev- ? :P
<sasa84> am...firbc :P
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> evo, trenažer kupljen!
<zdobbie> coolio
<zdobbie> sasa84: a mislis 'revica'?
<sasa84> zdobbie, ne bit dlakocepski!
<sasa84> :P
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> wait what.. trenažer si kupla ko so zunaj temperature vse višje? :D
<CrazyLemon> hello e1e
<e1e> kako kej CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> e1e odlično danes!
<CrazyLemon> pa ti? :)
<e1e> to pa super
<e1e> jaz kar dobro
<e1e> kaj zdej bo prevajalski maraton ta vikend al ne?
<CrazyLemon> e1e vprašaj sasa84 :)
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da Å¡e ni nobene novice..ne verjamem da bo
<e1e> aha ok, jaz mam tak dost drugih stvari ta vikend
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jp
<sasa84> operirana bom za koleno čez par mescev ... pa mi bo fajn za rehab :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj je narobe s kolenom?
<CrazyLemon> too much fat? :S
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, https://www.dropbox.com/s/q8uz72mixeuyx45/01.jpg?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - 01.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<sasa84> "košček" nad pogačico bodo dal ven
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 why?
<CrazyLemon> 'od viška glava ne boli'
<sasa84> ker mi blokira koleno
<sasa84> (že 20 let)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako pa je pršu tam
<sasa84> odkrušek neke kosti ali hrustanca
<CrazyLemon> neke? :D a ne veš katere?
<sasa84> pri 12 sem 1x ful padla pri gimnastiki, ko smo delal premete ...potem pa še 1x pri košarki. mogoče je bilo takrat kaj narobe
<sasa84> ne, ne vejo
<sasa84> problem je, ko mi ta delček pride "med koleno" in mi zablokira ... tako da ga moram porint al nazaj al pa desno .... v the letih sem se že navadla :P
<sasa84> sicer pa neb šla do ortopeda, če neb mela lansk let ful otečen :)
<sasa84> veš kdaj je zoprno...ko si na biciklu zapet, ker ne morem leve noge odpet :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu da bo to nevem kakšna rehabilitacija :D
<CrazyLemon> to bi lahk Å¡e sama doma naredila :P
<sasa84> ja, še notranji meniskus mi bodo pogledal, ko bo glih odprto ...pa se mi zdi, da je bolš, da pol v domači garaži na štenderju gonm kot po kakših klancih :P
<sasa84> itak mi bo tud pozim prou pršou...pa če bo dolg kakšen dež
<sasa84> tko in tko mi bodo naredil artroskopijo
<sasa84> v glavnem miške... jaz grem pančkat
<sasa84> lahonočko vsem
<sasa84> mwa mwa in cmok cmok :P
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-06
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 9.km SZ od LOGA POD MANGRTOM @06/04/2018 04:37:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.47+N,+13.53+E
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> danes
<slax0r> pa se res je
<b4d> hi
<speed-> jo
<idioterna> dan
<zdobbie> kdo se danes uci sedet????
<speed-> a?
<speed-> zdobbie u ok? :D
<zdobbie> kdo ma nevarstvo pri delu? ti al slax0r ?
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> *sigh*
<speed-> jaz sem skos nevaren na delu
<idioterna> the nsfw guy
<slax0r> vceraj sem se "ucil"
<CrazyLemon> danes pa že sediš kot taveliki fantje?
<slax0r> na wc skolki ja
<CrazyLemon> 👏
<slax0r> <- no emoji/unicode crap
<slax0r> clap clap?
<CrazyLemon> no unicode? crapware it is
<slax0r> no want
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km  Z od PODČETRTKA @06/04/2018 11:56:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.16+N,+15.53+E
<zdobbie> WHOPA
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KzaFxGME9o
<jabuk> Bob Marley - Sun Is Shining (Smoke out DUBSTEP MIX) - YouTube
<jabuk> Bob Marley - Sun Is Shining (Dubstep Remix) Brand Blank Remix (https://www.facebook.com/brandblank ) Download @ http://itunes.apple.com/au/album/dubstep-madn...
<CrazyLemon> Gianni has been breaking a sweat and uploaded a new ride on Strava.
<CrazyLemon> poln elana
<CrazyLemon> me zanima koliko časa še :P
<zdobbie> mislim, da je ze konc
<CrazyLemon> you peaked early :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-07
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/JFOaGvc.jpg
<dz0ny> https://www.mimovrste.com/pametne-ure?b%5B%5D=xiaomi&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=FB180406_xiaomi
<jabuk> Pametne ure Xiaomi | mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Pametne ureXiaomi. Pametne ure po nizkih cenah so odlična ideja tudi za darilo. Naročite jo od doma, mi pa vam jo dostavimo tudi na dom.
<dz0ny> Damn prepocen sem Jo prodal
<zdobbie> msevu?
<dz0ny> crazju
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej ti jo prodam nazaj if you want :P
<CrazyLemon> sam je cena mal višja zdaj :>
#ubuntu-si 2018-04-08
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 3.km  J od BOVCA @08/04/2018 20:39:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.57+E
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-01
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<zdobbie> huh
<CrazyLemon> stackoverflow je pretty awesome today
<napsy> nice
<pitastrudl> yes
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-02
<LurkBaRu69> https://img.izismile.com/img/img12/20190401/640/funny_picdump_3007_640_high_14.jpg
<napsy> lp
<msev--> zj baje vi-ja ne bojo pakiral več v novih verzijah glavnih distribucij
<msev--> ampak bojo kao vscode...k bo forkan...sam kaj pa če hoče kdo v terminalu uporabljat editor sj nima vscode funkcije da laufa v terminalu notr
<slax0r> vi ze dolgo ni v debianu out of the box
<slax0r> je sam vim-tiny
<slax0r> in kr mejte vscode, sublime, atom in vsa ta jajca
<slax0r> pa ce treba bom vim compilal
<msev--> tut js
<msev--> zakon mi je
<idioterna> 16:42<@reveen> Iščete vroče datume v vaši soseski?
<slax0r> idioterna: vroci datumi so bomba
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/digisvet/novice/razkrite-operacije-racunalnicarja-iz-pirana-ki-so-ga-iskale-tudi-zda-494228
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, it vas ju!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i'm not that old! nor a pedophile
<CrazyLemon> but mostly the age thing
<andrej> :P "that old"
<idioterna> kok old je pa bil
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<CrazyLemon> no sej ni umru.. Å¡e vedno je pretty old... 36 y/o
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js bom 40 letos
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwLSrNu1ppI
<andrej> jas pa ne bom rekel - tak star sem :P
<andrej> clear
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-03
<slax0r> ,prms
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> jutro
<msev--> CrazyLemon, a si 30 :D
<napsy> oh, good times :)
<slax0r> gay ole time?
<napsy> if only
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-04
<LurkBaRu69> hehe, jes mam tud rojstni dan kmalu zejle
<LurkBaRu69> tud dete osemdesetih
#ubuntu-si 2019-04-07
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/-9luy-od6Tw
#ubuntu-si 2020-03-31
<speed-> hai!
<speed-> slax0r iskal si me nekaj baje, saso pravo :D
<slax0r> speed-: lahko private?
<speed-> jo
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kdo kako mašino s Safarijem pri roki?
<speed-> da
<speed-> nazalost...
<slax0r> kill it with fire
<sasa84> jou
<sasa84> pozdrav, karantena, pozdrav!
<idioterna> o zivjo
<idioterna> kako kej
<CrazyLemon> zdaj k nima druge možnosti kot pa ircat..pa pride pozdravit
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> ooooo slax0r !!!
<sasa84> ja, depra v karanteni ej tok huda, da sem pršla na irc :D
<sasa84> hou hou idioterna
<sasa84> helow CrazyLemon
<sasa84> slax0r, muci ... :*
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> kaj zdej mucki? a bo?
<slax0r> konco sm te ujel tukaj :D
<slax0r> sem videl parkrat da si bila gor, sam me nikol ni bilo
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> res je ... čakala sem te
<sasa84> in evo... ama ništa
<slax0r> tak sm :/
<sasa84> sam CrazyLemon me je buzeriral ... in pol sem Å¡la
<slax0r> tud to sem videl :D
<sasa84> ...
<sasa84> hvala za vso podporo
<slax0r> sem ti mentalno stal ob strani
<slax0r> socustvujem s tabo
<sasa84> skupaj zmoremo
<slax0r> kaj zdaj? kako si? kako je v rakeku? (ce si se tam)
<sasa84> jaz sem skor že 1 let v lj
<sasa84> a ti si že v hiški slax0r ?
<slax0r> ja, ze od avgusta, tu nekje
<slax0r> koncno zrihtal vse papirje
<slax0r> zdaj pa uradno niti ne smem iz hiske :D
<CrazyLemon> buzeriral? i dont speak millennial
<slax0r> ker je v drugi obcini in se nimam spremenjenega naslova
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> begunc!
<sasa84> slax0r, pol sva oba kriminalca
<sasa84> tud jaz se skrivam pred oblastmi :P
<idioterna> jsm tut ilegalec
<idioterna> v takih casih mors bit
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes bil v drugi obcini :$
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> je treba ohranjat partizanski duh
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-01
<zero__> imam eno vprasanje
<zero__> ce mogoce kdo ve
<zero__> moram uporabiti msteamse
<zero__> ampak ko se zelim prijaviti z drugim mailom ne morem
<zero__> avtomatsko mi vrze samo eno moznost
<slax0r> dafuq is msteamse?
<slax0r> ah.. ms teams :D
<slax0r> predvidevam?
<zero__> tako je
<zero__> glupost samo moram uporabiti
<zero__> je pa fora da takoj ko ga aktiviram je ze dodan login od prejsne firme
<zero__> ne morem dodati nov loing name
<zero__> zrihtal
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/de-gendt-pulled-from-zwift-race-for-going-too-fast/
#ubuntu-si 2020-04-03
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6820/zaposlujemo-sistemskega-administratorja-sistemsko-administratorko
